# June jewels 2018!!!!



## ladders

Hi ladies noticed there hasn't been a June group set up yet for those of us who have just got our bfps and are due in June! Hope you can join me in waiting in out!!

Let me know your estimated due dates and I can list us all here!

Also if anyone knows how to do a funky signature image like the other groups have then please do it!!


June jewels due dates!

June 1st = 
Hollyw79 :blue: baby Carson born 25/5/18 :baby:
curiousowl :pink:

June 2nd = 
Sander :blue: baby Elias born 31/5/18 :baby:
Mona15 :angel:

June 3rd =
unexpected212 :blue: baby Teddy born 30/5/18 :baby:
Allie84 :pink: baby Clara born 28/5/18 :baby:

June 4th = 
Ladders :blue: baby Eli born 4/6/18 :baby:
Angie90 :yellow: 

June 6th = Varves

June 7th =
Dogmom531 :pink: baby Indiana born 5/6/18 :baby:
+ evvie

June 8th = Pg5k + Allie84

June 10th = newleaf

June 11th
Me0wmixxx86
nicoley :blue: :blue: baby Elias and Nathaniel born 28/5/18 :twinboys:

June 12th = Camocutie2006

June 13th = TTC74 + Cara :angel: + Rachybaby85 + mummy23beauts

June 14th = paular

June 15th = 
mom15 :yellow:
squig34 :pink: Baby susannah born 25/5/18 :baby:

June 18th = bellaloo12 + spiffynoddles

June 19th = tgrich

June 20th = Rach87 :blue:

June 23rd = topazicatzbet :blue: + Mrs jellybean

June 24th = kammie22

June 26th = becsboo + Mrs.iwnamkabb :angel:

.




.


----------



## Varves

Hiya!

I'm due June 6th. Feeling really sick today. I'm not feeling optimistic as I've had 4 miscarriages and a molar pregnancy so am going to get my hcg checked this week to make sure it's not going crazy this time. Really really want this to be my gorgeous rainbow!


----------



## ladders

Hi varves I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. I'm struggling to be excited and optimistic as we had a mc in June so i can't imagine how you feel! When I first saw my proper line I cried and I think it was part happiness and part scared


----------



## Me0wmixxx86

Varves said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I'm due June 6th. Feeling really sick today. I'm not feeling optimistic as I've had 4 miscarriages and a molar pregnancy so am going to get my hcg checked this week to make sure it's not going crazy this time. Really really want this to be my gorgeous rainbow!

Hi There - I am due 6/11/18 if all goes well. This is my second try, had an mc 8/27, I know how tough this is. Stay positive and strong. sending good vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Hi Ladders I'd like to join :) :) 

EDD is June 2, but it's only a guess as I wasn't tracking O last month, just went by EWCM.

Got my betas drawn yesterday at about 4+3 (17dpo) and got my levels back at 408. I had gone to the doctor the previous morning and she told me my urine sample came back negative (my home tests are all super dark). I think she mixed it up - because apparently the lady in the other room was also testing for pregnancy and got a positive. They didn't label the urine cups or anything? So anyways, I was so upset - but when I got the levels back today I'm like woohoo!! If my doc's tests can't pick up a HCG level of 408 maybe she needs new tests :p


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

I'm Holly~ mom of 4, expecting number 5 :) 

I also just recently had a loss in June and DANG it makes it so hard to not worry about this little bean even more so! Sigh. 

My first 2 betas came back good so I have every reason to be optimistic... buuuuuut. I can't WAIT for my first ultrasound. I am waiting for them to call me with the scheduled date ~ should be end of next week or beginning of the following week. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone! :hugs:


----------



## dogmom531

Hi all! EDD is June 7th and this is number 2. It sounds everyone is in the anxiety stage. I havent had any losses but I still feel like Im constantly checking for blood and every little cramp Im like is that gas or something bad. Ugh anyway Im glad we had a place to vent! Currently struggling being exhausted and trying to keep up with my toddler. Also we just bought a house so were moving on top of everything! Trying to to stress lol good to meet all of you!!


----------



## ladders

Ah nice! We have a nice little group going already. Surprising how for so many of us we are pregnant after a recent loss, im really hopeful June will bring us our rainbows. 

Sander yeah!!! I totally thought you'd be in May I don't know why! Glad your here!


----------



## Sander

Well ladders my doc estimated I'm farther along than I am because I have long cycles and she assumed 28 days. But when I used my estimated O date I should be June 2 :) I have a dating scan on the 17th of October so I guess I'll find out more for sure then. 

Anyways it's been great being in the TTC group with you, it's totally cool to be in the pregnancy group together too!

Nice to meet everyone else too :) Hope to get to know you all well over the next 9 months!


----------



## hollyw79

Lots of healthy, sticky baby dust for everyone :dust:


----------



## Me0wmixxx86

oh and you can create your own pregnancy ticker(see mine below) at https://global.thebump.com/ and just copy and paste to code to your signature after. Voila!


----------



## Varves

Nice to see you all! I had my hcg checked today. Going to call a bit later for the results. I actually am trained to do scans so it's going to kill me not to scan myself every 5 minutes!


----------



## Varves

Fuck sake. EPAU won't tell me my hcg results because I'm only 4 weeks. Gaaah!


----------



## hollyw79

Varves said:


> Fuck sake. EPAU won't tell me my hcg results because I'm only 4 weeks. Gaaah!

Wow! How infuriating!!! Took my doc three freaking days to tell me. :growlmad: but I got an email from the lab later that same day saying it was ready... Buuuuut of course they wouldn't release it to me. Insanity.


----------



## dogmom531

I havent even talked to my doctor yet:dohh: Im such a slacker. I took another test today to make sure I was progressing and on the frer the test line is darker than the control so far so good!


----------



## Sander

Ah dogmom that sucks. The lab I did my tests at have an online database you can sign up for, so I could view the results as soon as they were done. Does yours have anything like that? Hopefully your doc tells you soon!

I went to my first midwife appointment today - she's an older British lady and I like her already haha. Anyways, she gave me a ton of papers and information. She was talking about pre genetic screening for Down syndrome etc - did any of you ladies do that? I don't think DH and I are going to. We'd have the baby either way, and apparently there's nothing preventative you can do if you know - plus I guess the false positive rates can be really high. Don't think I want the stress of that??


----------



## curiousowl

Can I go here? I think technically based on O my EDD will be 5/31 but I want to be with you guys, ladders and Sander! Hopefully no one minds.

I have been trying to put down the pee sticks. I am freaking out today because my pregnancy symptoms are few and fleeting. A little morning nausea. After my losses I am so paranoid and I keep remembering how sick I was with DD. But I'm only 5w today so it's still early and I know every pregnancy is different. My first appointment is 2 weeks from today.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Ah dogmom that sucks. The lab I did my tests at have an online database you can sign up for, so I could view the results as soon as they were done. Does yours have anything like that? Hopefully your doc tells you soon!
> 
> I went to my first midwife appointment today - she's an older British lady and I like her already haha. Anyways, she gave me a ton of papers and information. She was talking about pre genetic screening for Down syndrome etc - did any of you ladies do that? I don't think DH and I are going to. We'd have the baby either way, and apparently there's nothing preventative you can do if you know - plus I guess the false positive rates can be really high. Don't think I want the stress of that??

Sander, we did the genetic screening with the blood draw (Harmony or Panorama, I can't remember) 1st tri. I will definitely be doing it again.


----------



## hollyw79

Sander said:


> Ah dogmom that sucks. The lab I did my tests at have an online database you can sign up for, so I could view the results as soon as they were done. Does yours have anything like that? Hopefully your doc tells you soon!
> 
> I went to my first midwife appointment today - she's an older British lady and I like her already haha. Anyways, she gave me a ton of papers and information. She was talking about pre genetic screening for Down syndrome etc - did any of you ladies do that? I don't think DH and I are going to. We'd have the baby either way, and apparently there's nothing preventative you can do if you know - plus I guess the false positive rates can be really high. Don't think I want the stress of that??

I'm 38 so I'm considered "advanced maternal age." I do plan to have all the screenings~ largely for me to educate myself and be prepared as possible for the care of a baby if it has special needs. I personally think knowledge is power and can only be of a benefit to have a head start on any potential issues. Definitely can't prevent it.. but that's just my own thoughts! :) 



curiousowl said:


> Can I go here? I think technically based on O my EDD will be 5/31 but I want to be with you guys, ladders and Sander! Hopefully no one minds.
> 
> I have been trying to put down the pee sticks. I am freaking out today because my pregnancy symptoms are few and fleeting. A little morning nausea. After my losses I am so paranoid and I keep remembering how sick I was with DD. But I'm only 5w today so it's still early and I know every pregnancy is different. My first appointment is 2 weeks from today.

I'm the same actually. My EDD is 5/31 but I'm staying with the June ladies because I am just getting started and the May ladies have been going all month. :thumbup: So we are due date buddies! :)

I've been trying to stay away from the pee sticks too :rofl: I took one every day until 18dpo .. took a few days break.. and then took one yesterday :rofl: I know it's not going to change anything but provides a glimmer of positivity! 


************

As for me~ my first ultrasound is scheduled for Thursday [-o&lt; REALLY hope it goes well and that I can see the heartbeat. It's a bit nerve wracking after just getting over a loss. I will be 6 weeks on the dot so I know it's still borderline early. I saw the heartbeat at 5w6d with two of my kids and then 6w with my last baby~ SO I am hopeful but trying to be prepared if it's too soon!


----------



## Sander

Yay curious join us! :) Don't worry my doc puts my EDD at May 26 but I know that can't be right. Glad you're with us!!

Nice to hear you have such an early ultrasound Holly! Hope everything goes great! Mine is still like 2.5 weeks from now - feels so long haha

Thanks for all the opinions on the screening's. I'll talk to DH about it, but I personally can get so easily stressed out and anxious I can't help but feel if I were to know it would almost cause more harm than good. But that's just me - I know a ton of people who feel better with doing the screening so they can be better prepared :)

Oh and Curious I wanted to mention too I'm not feeling much in the way of symptoms either and I'm 4+5, but everything seems fine so I'm hoping maybe we're just lucky :p


----------



## hollyw79

Sander ~ soooo true. The appointments seem to take FOREVER to get here. 

I'm not feeling a crazy amount of symptoms either. Minor periods of nausea and a bit tired ~ but what else is new already having 4 kids :rofl: I've had dull cramps since day one. I've had that every single pregnancy. I don't like it though.


----------



## Sander

Yeah I mean I don't really think it's anything to worry about - the large majority of us are so early on - from what I've heard (most of you guys probably have experience though :) ) most symptoms kick in around 6 weeks?

I've just in the past couple days sort of started getting sore bbs, and any nausea is quick to go away. My DH has IBS and I swear he's passed it to the baby because if I've noticed anything it's bathroom issues haha


----------



## hollyw79

My last 2 ~ both girls ~ I didn't feel ANYTHING the ENTIRE pregnancy. It was crazy! I was definitely a testament to the "no symptoms" club! :haha:


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks for the welcome Holly and Sander! Yay for due date buddies Holly! I agree, the May thread was completely overwhelming.

I am 21dpo and took a FRER and a digital today :haha: But those were my last tests so I'm done now. I do have another box of FRER that I bought in a weak moment but I need to return them because this is ridiculous!

I do have lots of cramps, that's my most consistent symptom. Some dizziness and heartburn yesterday. Very mild nausea every morning. I guess maybe slightly hungover feeling in general. 

I keep trying to remember with DD. I was so, so sick that that is completely overwhelming in my memory. But I looked back at an email I sent a friend about how bad it was and that was around 7w and I think maybe it had been a week-ish that I'd been sick. Not that I'm anxious for that again! But it feels so strange to be pregnant and not feel horrible, it makes me worry. I don't have sore boobs or bloating or anything much.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh my other symptom, my nose is permanently on overdrive, ick!


----------



## ladders

Yeah curious!!! Come join us I'm so pleased &#128522;&#128522;. I'm not feeling any symptoms either just the tender boobs still. I'm trying not to overthink it because I didn't get anything until 6 and a half weeks with dd so still a good bit of time to go.

It's so different here to the US! we have a booking in appt with the midwife at 8 weeks but no tests/scans done and then nothing until 12 week scan.

Varves how frustrating they won't tell you your results did they say why?

So I'm having a mild meltdown today, tested again this morning at 15dpo with good concentrated fmu with a clearblue weeks one and still got 1-2 So levels under 150. I'm worried that's not high for 15dpo


----------



## curiousowl

Try not to worry ladders! The week calculations are super inaccurate I&#8217;ve heard. They don&#8217;t even sell them here anymore for that reason. With DD I got 2-3 at 24dpo and clearly everything was fine. 

Omg, I would die if I couldn&#8217;t confirm a hb until 12w. Waiting until 7 is killing me as it is. With DD it was 6w.


----------



## curiousowl

Afm, I woke up feeling quite sick. So yay! And also noooo.


----------



## dogmom531

So far this pregnancy is exactly the same as my last with DD I get nothing but sore breasts, tiredness and increased appetite. I felt okay up until 6weeks and I remember the morning sickness hitting me like a train so Im kind of dreading getting to that week. Im kind of waiting to set up an appointment because my doctor did an ultrasound at my first appt and it was too early to see a HB so I figured if I wait until 5 or 6 weeks and she does an ultrasound again well be able to see it.


----------



## hollyw79

Ladders ~ I definitely understand. Like Curious said ~ they are not reliable. Have you tried a FRER at all? I find those to be the most accurate and you can make sure the line is dark? :hugs: 

Curious ~ I agree. I can barely stand waiting.. 12 weeks would kill me :rofl: 

Dogmom~ I've heard that too about how after 6w ~ symptoms pick up. I remember that being so in my first two pregnancies. :wacko:


----------



## Sander

Yeah ladders I wouldn't worry too much, my lines only just got as dark as the control yesterday at like 19dpo on an IC. Haven't bought any more digis, but you've officially missed af and are getting BFP's so that's great!


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies, I think I'm going to step away from the tests now as it gets obsessive and it didn't help me see my mc coming as I was getting super positives even past passing baby. I need to just try to relax. Ha very more easily said than done!


----------



## dogmom531

I know it must be hard. Maybe do some things to keep your mind off your fears for a couple weeks. Try to stay busy, that should help. Stay positive!


----------



## ladders

Thank you &#128522; just got to take each day at a time. Do wish we got more attention at this stage. Waiting 8 weeks is torture. Although the nurse at the early pregnancy unit said i could have an early scan at 8 weeks if was worried so think I might look into that.

Neither me nor dh has mentioned anything since Tues which is slightly weird but hopefully it's helping him cope by not talking about it and luckily i have you lovely ladies because i defo cant not talk about it!


----------



## curiousowl

Totally agree ladders! I can only talk to my DH for so long about symptoms and lack of symptoms and scans and etc before his eyes glaze over. I need this place!


----------



## hollyw79

What would you ladies do? 

My OB told scheduling to put my first ultrasound for end of next week or beginning of the following week. When they called.. they have it set up for this coming Thursday. I will be 6w on the dot. I'm a bit worried it may be borderline early to see the heartbeat at that point and I am wondering if I should just call them and tell them I need it on a different day like Monday or something. 4 more days could make a big difference during this week of development.

I saw the heartbeat at 5w6d with both Grant and Scarlett and then I saw it at 6w exactly with my last baby, Jewell. So~ it's not impossible to think I could see it.. and I know I implanted earlier than later as I got my first faint bfp at 8dpo. Betas would indicate that it should be okay too... buuuuut.. after coming out of a loss .. I don't want to go at 6w either ~ not see anything ~ and then spend a week worrying ~ perhaps unnecessarily.

I AM highly impatient though and if I COULD see it at 6w~ man, that'd be some great reassurance. 

What would you do?


----------



## curiousowl

Holly, I saw a hb at exactly 6w with DD but it was slow because it was so early. Personally I would push it back a few days, just to be safe.


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, I have a question for you all - last night when I wiped I saw like orange/peach tinted cm? It was hardly anything, and it went away, just normal cm today - but it gave me a near heart attack. It definitely wasn't spotting - it looked like sticky cm. I'd say if you gathered it all together it would be the size of a pin head - so like I said barely anything. But anyways any idea why it would be an orange colour? 

So weird, but a touch concerning. No cramps out of the ordinary - just mild occasional cramps that I've had since day 1, and I haven't seen any blood whatsoever. Oh and it wasn't after a BM or sex.

I think I'm worried about nothing but I could use some reassurance!


----------



## curiousowl

I wouldn&#8217;t worry about it Sander! You get a ton of extra blood flow to your cervix when you&#8217;re pregnant. Probably just some slight irritation from something. Unless you get bright red blood or bad cramps don&#8217;t worry. And if it was just weirdly tinted cm, well, cm does alllll kinds of weird and gross things when you&#8217;re pregnant!


----------



## hollyw79

Sander said:


> Hey guys, I have a question for you all - last night when I wiped I saw like orange/peach tinted cm? It was hardly anything, and it went away, just normal cm today - but it gave me a near heart attack. It definitely wasn't spotting - it looked like sticky cm. I'd say if you gathered it all together it would be the size of a pin head - so like I said barely anything. But anyways any idea why it would be an orange colour?
> 
> So weird, but a touch concerning. No cramps out of the ordinary - just mild occasional cramps that I've had since day 1, and I haven't seen any blood whatsoever. Oh and it wasn't after a BM or sex.
> 
> I think I'm worried about nothing but I could use some reassurance!

I wouldn't worry :hugs: especially if it's not bright red blood accompanied by really painful cramps. I've had light spotting in my previous pregnancy and all was fine. It's not uncommon :hugs: I know it's nerve wracking regardless! :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, and thanks for responding so fast!! 

I'm going to try and not worry about it - I'm positive it wasn't blood, and it hasn't come back aside from the one time.

But thank you for helping keep my paranoia at bay!


----------



## ladders

I wouldn't worry sander especially when such a small amount and went away straight away. I had implantation bleeding at 16 dpo with my dd convinced I was going to mc again but all stopped and was obviously fine. It's worrying though I'd be the same. 

Holly I think I'd try to get a couple more dats after 6 weeks just yo try to avoid that potential of not seeing as much as would reassure you


----------



## Varves

Holly, I reckon for the sake of a couple of days I'd move it to reassure yourself.

Ladders, I'm in the UK but because I've had so many losses I can self refer to epau for a scan at 6 weeks. I don't think I'll go to my local one though because they're real jerks!

I really just want a scan today!


----------



## ladders

That's good varves that they are looking after you. When they saw me in June they said I could have a reassurance scan at 8 weeks with them but have to go through to first. Think I'm going to do it because can't wait 8 weeks without knowing if all ok


----------



## TTC74

Joining! Just got a bfp this morning. I'm due 6/13/18.


----------



## curiousowl

TTC74 said:


> Joining! Just got a bfp this morning. I'm due 6/13/18.

Yay, welcome!


----------



## ladders

Congrats Ttc74 nice to have you!!


----------



## dogmom531

Holly- I remember last time my doc gave me an ultrasound at like 5-6 weeks and we didnt see it at first turns out I ovulated a few days late and we saw it the very next week. I remember not being super nervous or upset over it so I would go but thats me Im super laid back. If you think itll make you worry too much maybe push it back a few days!

Sander- Im sure it was nothing! As long as your not super crampy and bright red bleeding everything is okay as far as you know. Try not to worry about it!

TTC74-Congratulations! Welcome!


----------



## TTC74

What kind of dogs do you have dogmom? 

I have. 2 yr old chocolate lab, a 6 yr old yorkie, and my mom (who lives with us) has a 8 yr old yorkie. 

Anyone else have dogs?


----------



## angie90

Hi!  is it too late to join? I'm due 4th June! I'm in the UK. Congratulations to everyone!! Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

TTC74 said:


> Joining! Just got a bfp this morning. I'm due 6/13/18.

Welcome :flower: 



dogmom531 said:


> Holly- I remember last time my doc gave me an ultrasound at like 5-6 weeks and we didnt see it at first turns out I ovulated a few days late and we saw it the very next week. I remember not being super nervous or upset over it so I would go but thats me Im super laid back. If you think itll make you worry too much maybe push it back a few days!
> 
> Sander- Im sure it was nothing! As long as your not super crampy and bright red bleeding everything is okay as far as you know. Try not to worry about it!
> 
> TTC74-Congratulations! Welcome!

It's not hard to convince me to go :rofl: I read your post and I'm like "just go!" :rofl: 



angie90 said:


> Hi!  is it too late to join? I'm due 4th June! I'm in the UK. Congratulations to everyone!! Xxx

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## evvie

I would like to join as well! 
TTC#1 Due date 7 June 2018. Got my BFP since yesterday at 16 DPO. :D 
So I shall wait until Week 8 to see doc?


----------



## hollyw79

evvie said:


> I would like to join as well!
> TTC#1 Due date 7 June 2018. Got my BFP since yesterday at 16 DPO. :D
> So I shall wait until Week 8 to see doc?

Welcome!! :flower: 

I'd try and schedule an appointment immediately as it may take a bit to be seen. :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

We discovered at lunch today that our fridge isn&#8217;t cooling. The freezer is fine. It needs a new motherboard. $625. DH just got a bonus at work. Guess this is what we&#8217;re spending it on. Oh, and it&#8217;s going to be Tuesday or later until it&#8217;s fixed. So many tears. The only food I want to eat is refrigerated. And DD needs milk.


----------



## Bellaloo12

Hi ladies. Can i join? I just got my bfp properly today 
Have been testing since monday and getting faint on and off 
Positives. Today's have confirmed! I will be due roughly around 11th of june
This will be my 5th baby. Congratulations to you all and lots of sticky baby dust to you all xx


----------



## dogmom531

Lol holly Im the same way...dont need much convincing to do things! Let us know how it goes 

Curiousowl that sucks! Nothing like having extra cash come in and immediately going back out ugh. Guess you gotta go on a milk run lol


----------



## curiousowl

dogmom531 said:


> Curiousowl that sucks! Nothing like having extra cash come in and immediately going back out ugh. Guess you gotta go on a milk run lol

Seriously! Omg, I'm so frustrated!


----------



## hollyw79

curiousowl said:


> We discovered at lunch today that our fridge isnt cooling. The freezer is fine. It needs a new motherboard. $625. DH just got a bonus at work. Guess this is what were spending it on. Oh, and its going to be Tuesday or later until its fixed. So many tears. The only food I want to eat is refrigerated. And DD needs milk.

Gosh..that stinks! Could you maybe get a mini fridge as a backup for like $100? 



Bellaloo12 said:


> Hi ladies. Can i join? I just got my bfp properly today
> Have been testing since monday and getting faint on and off
> Positives. Today's have confirmed! I will be due roughly around 11th of june
> This will be my 5th baby. Congratulations to you all and lots of sticky baby dust to you all xx

Welcome! :flower: I'm due with number 5 too :)


----------



## curiousowl

hollyw79 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> We discovered at lunch today that our fridge isnÂt cooling. The freezer is fine. It needs a new motherboard. $625. DH just got a bonus at work. Guess this is what weÂre spending it on. Oh, and itÂs going to be Tuesday or later until itÂs fixed. So many tears. The only food I want to eat is refrigerated. And DD needs milk.
> 
> Gosh..that stinks! Could you maybe get a mini fridge as a backup for like $100?Click to expand...

We were able to borrow a mini fridge from someone in my mom's group, luckily! So I could save some things and we can have milk and cheese at least.


----------



## evvie

Just curious. When I just conceived I'm already having belly fat that looks like 3 months pregnant. Will my stomach looks even bigger months later?


----------



## curiousowl

evvie said:


> Just curious. When I just conceived I'm already having belly fat that looks like 3 months pregnant. Will my stomach looks even bigger months later?

Its just bloating right now. I was very bloated early on with DD. Not so much this time around. You might find it goes down and then gets bigger again, or youll plateau for a while and then gets bigger.


----------



## curiousowl

My boobs have started hurting finally in the last couple days. It makes me stupidly happy.


----------



## hollyw79

Evvie ~ definitely bloating makes it worse! 

Curious ~ yay for hurting boobs :haha:


----------



## curiousowl

How is everyone feeling? This morning I feel like absolute garbage. It&#8217;s really bad.


----------



## ladders

Ah curious I feel your pain! I clipped a kerb yesterday and blew out a tyre and damaged another and then had to take to garagr as pulling to the left luckily just had to have tracking adjusted today. All with dh going on and on at me because is his car. Felt so unbelievably stressed yesterday and today so glad its sorted. I hate having to pay for things that the day before was fine!! How is it your feeling? I'm longing to feel something pregnancy as I don't feel anything at the moment.

Welcome Angie 90 and evvie!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh no! Sorry to hear that ladders. It&#8217;s so stressful and so annoying to have big unexpected expenses. I pulled the pregnancy card on the refrigerator repair guy in hope it would make him go faster! I don&#8217;t know if it helped though. 

I was so nauseous this morning. I truly felt terrible. I might need to start taking Unisom at night again like I did with DD. Around 9:30 after breakfast I started to feel better but it&#8217;s so hard to find something to eat. Nothing sounds good.


----------



## Sander

Had a friend who was shot in Las Vegas last night - she's going to live, but my parents were supposed to go down for the concert as well and backed out at the last minute. So thankful they didn't go and the people we knew who were there are alive. 

Anyone else affected by this? Very scary :(


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Had a friend who was shot in Las Vegas last night - she's going to live, but my parents were supposed to go down for the concert as well and backed out at the last minute. So thankful they didn't go and the people we knew who were there are alive.
> 
> Anyone else affected by this? Very scary :(

Oh god, Im so sorry for your friend. I hope she makes a quick recovery. I was following the coverage all day. So messed up.


----------



## ladders

Sander said:


> Had a friend who was shot in Las Vegas last night - she's going to live, but my parents were supposed to go down for the concert as well and backed out at the last minute. So thankful they didn't go and the people we knew who were there are alive.
> 
> Anyone else affected by this? Very scary :(

Blimey im so sorry mate thank God your parents wasn't there! I'm finding it all so so scary now it makes me not want to go anywhere crowded and i dont know if I'll ever want to take my daughter to London for days out like I used to do


----------



## hollyw79

Sander said:


> Had a friend who was shot in Las Vegas last night - she's going to live, but my parents were supposed to go down for the concert as well and backed out at the last minute. So thankful they didn't go and the people we knew who were there are alive.
> 
> Anyone else affected by this? Very scary :(

oh no :( that is so sad and soooo scary :( I am glad your friend is going to be okay. I just cannot believe what happened :nope:


----------



## dogmom531

Oh sander Im so sorry to hear that! What an awful thing. Truly heartbreaking, especially when you know someone that was involved. 

As far as bloating I FEEL you lol I feel like I definitely look pregnant already and people have to be suspicious lol still no morning sickness yet just sore boobs still. I think I have another week before the nausea sets in. 

Ladders sorry to hear about the tire. I too was in an accident yesterday some guy rear ended my suv with a big truck smashed not only my bumper but also the hatch and back up sensors because his truck was a lot taller than my car. Ugh such a pain!


----------



## Varves

Oh no sanders! A friend of mine had some colleagues there. It just is so scary.

My scan is booked for the 17th. Hurry up time! I want to see my monkey. I've got a job interview next week too. Pretty nerve-wracking!


----------



## Cara x

Hi ladies, can I join? :hi:

Think I'm due around 13th June, so I'll only be 4 weeks tomorrow. I have 26/27 day cycles so AF was due yesterday or today and I've been getting BFPs since Saturday!

This will be #2 for us - we have a 7yr old son. We've had 1 mc and it's taken us 4yrs since then to conceive this one! Worried is an understatement! Would really like bloods done, especially as I've had a bad UTI since yesterday and I read it can cause miscarriage, but that doesn't seem to be the done thing here in Scotland!

Happy and healthy 9months to you all x x


----------



## hollyw79

Cara x said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? :hi:
> 
> Think I'm due around 13th June, so I'll only be 4 weeks tomorrow. I have 26/27 day cycles so AF was due yesterday or today and I've been getting BFPs since Saturday!
> 
> This will be #2 for us - we have a 7yr old son. We've had 1 mc and it's taken us 4yrs since then to conceive this one! Worried is an understatement! Would really like bloods done, especially as I've had a bad UTI since yesterday and I read it can cause miscarriage, but that doesn't seem to be the done thing here in Scotland!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9months to you all x x


Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys yeah it's just terrible - I'm just beyond thankful my parents weren't there cause who knows what could have happened. 

Welcome Cara!

And Varves my scan is the 17th too! So exciting. 

Anyone else have a scan coming up?


----------



## hollyw79

My first scan is Thursday! Eek! 

I'm worried it's a bit early.. 6 weeks on the dot. But I'm going regardless and praying I see a heartbeat even though it's borderline early. I saw the hb by 6 weeks with my last three kiddos. Trying to not get my hopes up though. Nerve wracking!


----------



## Unexpected212

I think I'm due around June 3rd. I have my first scan on Monday, i am SO nervous


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, may I join? EDD is 12th June. This is my 3rd, will be delivered by c-section so probably like to be around the 8th June!
I'm in the UK so probably not going to contact my GP/Midwife till i'm about 8 weeks, first scan wont be till 12 weeks! So long to wait!
I think we may pay for an early scan though as i'm not sure I can wait that long, it's such a worry.


----------



## curiousowl

My scan is a week from Thursday, the 12th. I&#8217;ll be 7w.


----------



## Cara x

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, may I join? EDD is 12th June. This is my 3rd, will be delivered by c-section so probably like to be around the 8th June!
> I'm in the UK so probably not going to contact my GP/Midwife till i'm about 8 weeks, first scan wont be till 12 weeks! So long to wait!
> I think we may pay for an early scan though as i'm not sure I can wait that long, it's such a worry.

Hi Rachy! It's such a long time to wait isn't it? I won't see the midwife until 9 weeks and scan at 12 weeks, but I'm thinking about an early scan too. Maybe about 7 weeks? I had early pregnancy bleeding with my son, which was obviously horrible, but I was scanned every two weeks after that, so I'm not used to having to wait so long :laugh2: x


----------



## Unexpected212

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, may I join? EDD is 12th June. This is my 3rd, will be delivered by c-section so probably like to be around the 8th June!
> I'm in the UK so probably not going to contact my GP/Midwife till i'm about 8 weeks, first scan wont be till 12 weeks! So long to wait!
> I think we may pay for an early scan though as i'm not sure I can wait that long, it's such a worry.

Yep I'm paying for a six week and eight week scan just to put my mind at rest. The first scan is £55 and then it's £45 for any other check up/reassurance scan so I think it's more than worth the peace of mind especially as I have had a loss in the past :)


----------



## dogmom531

I hoping to get a scan maybe next week or the week after (I hope) I have zero patience lol


----------



## rachybaby85

I had early scans with my daughter as I had a mc with my first pregnancy, and then paid for an early one with my son. They're £79 here, but I just dont think I can wait till 12 weeks! 
How is everyone feeling? We're off on holiday on Friday for two weeks, so hoping to just rest. However I have 2 little people that think 5.30 is a great time to get up, so tired!!!


----------



## Cara x

Well ladies, I've had a strange and exhausting night!

In a strange turn of events I ended up in maternity triage for 5 hours tonight! Had been to my GP today as I felt as if my UTI was getting worse and going into my kidneys. He agreed and did the usual checks and found blood in my urine, high BP, pulse and fever. Told me it seemed like a very significant infection and told me he was sending me to triage to be admitted so I could have IV antibiotics.

After 5 hours there, all their tests were completely normal and showed to trace of infection! Although I'm still having kidney pain and have now developed really sharp pains low down in my abdomen. So they have referred me to EPU anyway in case something else is going on! X


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking good thoughts for you Cara! I hope it&#8217;s nothing serious.


----------



## dogmom531

Oh cara that sounds awful. Ive had my share of utis and kidney infections. So not fun at all. Glad the infection seemed to clear up!


----------



## rachybaby85

Oh Cara, not a fun way to spend 5 hours. Hope you&#8217;re on the mend soon


----------



## ladders

Welcome ladies iv added you to the front &#128522;

Holly good luck for your scan today hope you see enough to reassure you a bit but remember it's still so early so means nothing if not loads to see. Keep us informed!

Oh cara that sounds like a rough night hope it gets all sorted soon!!

I'm going to have an early scab around 8 weeks I think. When the epu saw me with my mc they said I could have an early scan with them next time and not to go private. I have to be referred by gp so have an appointment in 2 weeks to ask them to book me in. 

Anyone else completely and utterly exhausted?? I know I'm running around after a toddler but I'm really struggling and only 5 weeks can't remember it being this early last time not sure if it's pregnancy related or me being lazy!


----------



## rachybaby85

I&#8217;m soooo tired! In bed by 8pm most nights, however my little ones have had me up at 5am most mornings. I&#8217;m shattered in the afternoon most days


----------



## dogmom531

Im so exhausted and the headaches definitely dont help. But at the same time I feel like I cant sleep. Falling asleep is hard and i keep waking up too early and not going back to sleep. So frustrating!


----------



## curiousowl

Yesterday was so sooo bad in terms of nausea. But today isn't too terrible, yay! I feel slightly human. I drank a ton of fluids yesterday evening so I'm wondering if that helped. I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hi ladies! I'm due June 18th. Looking forward to spending the next 9 months with you all! :flower:


----------



## Bellaloo12

Everyone seems to be having early scans. I am thinking of having an early scan privately! at 8 weeks i had one last time i told them i wasnt sure when my last period was. Its such a long time to wait between now and 12 weeks x


----------



## Unexpected212

Exhaustion and sore boobs are my only symptoms so far. I am sooo tired. when my eldest two are at school I've been napping when the baby does haha.

I haven't had much nausea yet but that can only be a good thing. So nervous for my scan monday.


----------



## ladders

Curious I'm jealous of your nausea. I didnt get it with my first mc, had it bad with dd and only got it very slightly with recent mc so it's going to be quite comforting if I hopefully get it. Still feel like I can't let myself believe that things are going to be ok this time


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ladders, I just looked at your signature. I had a MC at the end of June, as well. Its hard to get as excited when you're overanalyzing every little symptom and comparing it to your miscarriage. :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Curious I'm jealous of your nausea. I didnt get it with my first mc, had it bad with dd and only got it very slightly with recent mc so it's going to be quite comforting if I hopefully get it. Still feel like I can't let myself believe that things are going to be ok this time

Last week I was so concerned when I wasn't feeling much, given my history. This week I would give a lot to be back to that. We can't win!


----------



## PaulaR

I m joining. Hopefully permenantly. This is when I found out last night! LMP sep 7 so DD 6/14
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3888.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 10


----------



## camocutie2006

:flower:

June 12 here!!


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome to the new ladies :flower: 

I had my first ultrasound today at 6w0d. I was extremely nervous going in. Yesterday I had some light red spotting. :cry: I just had a miscarriage in June too so it was like a double whammy. 

But. Despite that. I saw my newest little bean. :cloud9: Heart rate was 95.. So probably just started beating. From what I've read, 90-110 is typical starting heart rate. Baby is measuring spot on 6w. 

I do have a small subchorionic hemorrhage which explains the spotting I hadyesterday . I actually had one of those in my second pregnancy and had off and on light spotting. It's upsetting and gosh knows nobody wants to see any blood! It *shouldn't* create any issues but I have to take it a bit easy as a precaution ~ no heavy lifting or sex.

I get to go back on the 17th just to make sure baby is still growing and progressing well. Praying it does!!
 



Attached Files:







2ABCD8EB-CC39-42C3-B566-9DBEE8725C64.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## curiousowl

Great news holly! DD&#8217;s hb was right around that at 6w so it seems spot on. Hope the SCH clears up soon. The bleeding must be scary.


----------



## hollyw79

curiousowl said:


> Great news holly! DDs hb was right around that at 6w so it seems spot on. Hope the SCH clears up soon. The bleeding must be scary.

Thank you &#10084;&#65039; 

I was sure I would get bad news so was ecstatic walking out with some good news! 

I haven't had any spotting today.. Praying it stays away!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay congratulations! Awesome scan pic too


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies :) Id love to join too! Due date is June 15th. Like so many of you unfortunately I also had a mc this May. My pregnancy hadt progressed past week 7/8 even though we saw a healthy heartbeat of 110 at 6w exactly. My body didnt recognize it and I didnt find out until I was 12weeks. Anyway slow dropping hCG and a waiting period as ordered by my doc I conceived on the first try after the mmc. So here I am determined that this is a sticky rainbow bean. I have a my hCG drawn at 10 dpo and it was 24. Im going back Monday for another draw. I feel much more yucky with this one. I dont think I can call if nausea but its this icky feeling in my stomach all day long. Unless I eat or are very busy with something like a conversation. Anyway I wish everyone happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## hollyw79

Mom15 said:


> Hey ladies :) Id love to join too! Due date is June 15th. Like so many of you unfortunately I also had a mc this May. My pregnancy hadt progressed past week 7/8 even though we saw a healthy heartbeat of 110 at 6w exactly. My body didnt recognize it and I didnt find out until I was 12weeks. Anyway slow dropping hCG and a waiting period as ordered by my doc I conceived on the first try after the mmc. So here I am determined that this is a sticky rainbow bean. I have a my hCG drawn at 10 dpo and it was 24. Im going back Monday for another draw. I feel much more yucky with this one. I dont think I can call if nausea but its this icky feeling in my stomach all day long. Unless I eat or are very busy with something like a conversation. Anyway I wish everyone happy and healthy 9 months!

Welcome! I'm so sorry you went through that. :hugs: 

Sticky, healthy bean dust :dust:


----------



## Mom15

Thank you holly and same to you! I see you lost your last bean at 8 weeks. I think I would have been just as upset, but I felt so betrayed by not knowing for so long. I almost felt embarrassed since I told the majority of people that I was pregnant after my bean had passed. Turns my stomach just thinking about it. May these be our rainbows!!


----------



## Rach87

Hi ladies! :wave: Can I join you? EDD approx June 19th 

Got my :bfp: at 9 dpo. Top is 11am, bottom is 11pm. Already quite the progression! Had a cp last month so really hoping/praying this beany sticks. 

Ill go back and catch up on the previous pages.
 



Attached Files:







591D89FD-8BC5-4E2C-A291-4EF90AFA4CD8.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Varves

Had a call from epu today to say they had a call from my kick ass GP so they're hoping to scan me latest today. I'm so so scared it's not going to be ok. I could vomit.


----------



## hollyw79

Rach ... Bump buddies again!? Soooo excited for you! Congratulations!! I haven't shared publicly yet! 

Varves... Good luck today!! :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Welcome ladies nice to have you here &#128522;

Ah holly I'm so so pleased you got good news at your scan today that must be such a relief! 

Welcome mom, yes it seems there are a few of us hoping we have our rainbows here, just shows you how horribly common it is. Sorrento hear you had a mmc I just think they are so incredibly cruel. I felt totally let down by my body to as we had a scan that showed heartbeat on the Tues and then I passed baby and sac on the weds, just doesn't seem like that should be possible. 

Spiffynoddles that's exactly what im doing and I thibk I have to somehow try to stop because it's driving me insane. Sorry to see you've suffered the same

Varves good luck for your scan today keep us informed!!


----------



## Rach87

Hi Holly!! When I was reading through last night I was like &#8220;hey, I know her!&#8221; Lol hows your little firecracker? Congrats to you too! I wont share publicly until probably 10-12 weeks. With dd I was paranoid so I kept it secret until almost 15 weeks (fam and close friends knew)


----------



## Cara x

Good luck Varves! Let us know how it goes x

I'm feeling a bit better. Got told I could ask my GP to book me in for a reassurance scan about 7 weeks due to my history. My bloods were 292 on Wednesday (not entirely sure on my dates but going by LMP it would make me 4 weeks exactly). They're not repeating them though so I won't see if they double.


----------



## Rach87

Im definitely much more confident about this pregnancy. Last month I had cramps, dizzy, horribly exhausted. This pregnancy no symptoms other than the occasional uterus flutter. 

This showed up within 30 seconds! Even with my dd the progression wasnt this quick! Ahh! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







A6B47334-E124-4E45-AE73-5CEC386AF202.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Varves

Yahoo! The scam was awesome. All in the right place, had a yolk sac and everything. Was measuring exactly 5+2 which matches my dates! Yahoo!

I've got an interview on Monday for quite an exciting job. Sods law says I get it and the pregnancy is fine!


----------



## Cara x

Looks great Rach! I'm out of tests, need to get more as I want to keep an eye on progression. 

Great news Varves! Good luck with the interview x


----------



## Rach87

Congrats varves! How comforting.

Im hoping to get a scan around 7-8 weeks. But Im waiting to call to sched an ob appt until after my period is due on 10/11.


----------



## Mom15

Great news Varves!

Awesome progression Rach!

Afm, 4 weeks today :) light brown spotting every day but whats new! My next appointment is bloods on Monday, hoping for good news.


----------



## curiousowl

Great news Varves!


----------



## curiousowl

Afm, I just bought the most pregnant cart-full at the grocery store. Wafer cookies, deviled eggs and potato salad from the deli, chips and salsa, lots of cold fruit, and Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal. We&#8217;ll see what of it I can actually eat but that&#8217;s what sounded good. Ha.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everybody!!!

I just found out I was pregnant yesterday though it seems I am already 5 weeks and 5 days!! My LMP was August 27th, EDD June 8th! 

I really wasn't expecting to get pregnant as we've not had any luck for a long time (have a DS who is 5 :) ) so when I took the test I was like WHOA. 

I'm not scheduled to see an OB for another 2.5 weeks, so I guess I will be around 8 weeks. Gosh that seems so long before seeing a doctor! 

They did do bloods yesterday though since with my DS I was on progesterone. 

I took the test because I felt funny, cramping off and on but no AF, very sore nipples. I am slightly nauseous. I'm very careful though as I had an MC around 5 weeks WAY back in 2010. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Allie84

This is yesterday's FRER. I can't believe the lines were already switched where the HCG line is darker than the control. :shrug: I got that like weeks after I knew I was pregnant last time.

It feels weird to have skipped the TWW but I am a SUPER nervous person so it was probably a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







22228624_10159675360715727_5458255504540459765_n.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, congrats! I found out at 5.5 weeks with my daughter and it was so nice to skip the first few weeks.

I took my last FRER today, and I'm happy with the progression. (Top is 9 dpo, middle is 10 dpo, and bottom is today at 11 dpo). :flower:

I also set up my first ultrasound on November 13th when I'll be 9 weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







20171006_152150.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Nice tests ladies!


----------



## hollyw79

Rach87 said:


> Im definitely much more confident about this pregnancy. Last month I had cramps, dizzy, horribly exhausted. This pregnancy no symptoms other than the occasional uterus flutter.
> 
> This showed up within 30 seconds! Even with my dd the progression wasnt this quick! Ahh! :happydance:

It looks great :flower: 


Varves said:


> Yahoo! The scam was awesome. All in the right place, had a yolk sac and everything. Was measuring exactly 5+2 which matches my dates! Yahoo!
> 
> I've got an interview on Monday for quite an exciting job. Sods law says I get it and the pregnancy is fine!

I'm so glad your scan went well!! Such a relief to see everything is as it should be! :hugs:



Mom15 said:


> Great news Varves!
> 
> Awesome progression Rach!
> 
> Afm, 4 weeks today :) light brown spotting every day but whats new! My next appointment is bloods on Monday, hoping for good news.

I had some light spotting too. :( turns out I have a small subchorionic hemorrhage. I've had it in my second pregnancy. Just take it easy :hugs:



curiousowl said:


> Afm, I just bought the most pregnant cart-full at the grocery store. Wafer cookies, deviled eggs and potato salad from the deli, chips and salsa, lots of cold fruit, and Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal. Well see what of it I can actually eat but thats what sounded good. Ha.

Oh man.yummmm. I'm already struggling to eat healthy like I always do! :wacko: 



Allie84 said:


> Hi everybody!!!
> 
> I just found out I was pregnant yesterday though it seems I am already 5 weeks and 5 days!! My LMP was August 27th, EDD June 8th!
> 
> I really wasn't expecting to get pregnant as we've not had any luck for a long time (have a DS who is 5 :) ) so when I took the test I was like WHOA.
> 
> I'm not scheduled to see an OB for another 2.5 weeks, so I guess I will be around 8 weeks. Gosh that seems so long before seeing a doctor!
> 
> They did do bloods yesterday though since with my DS I was on progesterone.
> 
> I took the test because I felt funny, cramping off and on but no AF, very sore nipples. I am slightly nauseous. I'm very careful though as I had an MC around 5 weeks WAY back in 2010.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!

Allie! :hi: I recognize you from Bailey's journal! Congratulations!!! :yippee: 



Spiffynoodles said:


> Allie, congrats! I found out at 5.5 weeks with my daughter and it was so nice to skip the first few weeks.
> 
> I took my last FRER today, and I'm happy with the progression. (Top is 9 dpo, middle is 10 dpo, and bottom is today at 11 dpo). :flower:
> 
> I also set up my first ultrasound on November 13th when I'll be 9 weeks. :)

Your tests look perfect!


----------



## Mom15

Holly - hopefully the subch. hemorrhage resolves itself soon. I just hate the fear everytime I go to the bathroom. At least mine has settled in to just being really light. When I get pregnant it always is worst around 9-11 dpo and then it dies down. If Im not pregnant it turns into af. 

I hate the side affect of constipation. Any natural (sth besides caffeine) remedies anyone? 
If my numbers are good Monday I am assuming they will schedule me for my first sono. I am not going in at 6 weeks again. Id rather wait. Having the pregnancy fail after being reassured by a perfectly measuring fetal pole with a perfect heartbeat made it harder in the end. Im shooting for a scan no earlier than 7 weeks maybe even 8. Ill know more on Monday. 

Great progression Spiffy! 

Welcome Allie! What a great surprise and no nerve wrecking tww!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome and congrats allie! Fab test!

Spiffy awesome progression! I used my last frer today so have to pick up more tomorrow!


----------



## curiousowl

I know Holly! I normally eat so healthy but first tri is just survival mode for me. I&#8217;ve been able to keep working out so far so that makes me happy at least.


----------



## dogmom531

Welcome new ladies!! Love seeing your scan holly! Makes it so much more real


----------



## Allie84

Thank you ladies!!!

Argh I had an extra test in the FRER box so I took it tonight and the line had gotten lighter! All I can think is my pee was clear and it was evening not early afternoon.....it still really freaked me out though. I am thinking I should stop since I am probably 19DPO and at some point they get lighter. But I can't help but stress! 

Hi Holly, yes, I know you from Bailey's journal. :) Yay!


----------



## Allie84

Very nice tests, Spiffy!


----------



## Varves

Welcome allie! Don't freak out about the tests too much. It's probably just all about the wee.

How is everyone? I buzzy from my scan but also now the doubt sets in that it will still fail. Stupid brain.


----------



## Cara x

I had some brown spotting last night too! Don't really know what to do as I spoke to my EPU a couple of days ago (not about spotting, about the stuff that happened earlier in the week) and they said they don't see anyone under 6 weeks. I had spotting with my son too and it was a clot, but all was fine. 

Try not to worry Allie, I'm sure it'll just be the concentration of your urine. I don't have any tests left and I wanted to test this morning. I'm going to get some today but wait til tomorrow morning because I know I'll freak out if I take it at a different time and it's lighter x


----------



## nicoley

Hi everyone I would like to join:) due date is June 11. This is baby number 6 and Im of advanced maternal age but dont feel it haha my hcg came back at 1084 at 14 dpo ish which I thought was high but according to the chart provided within range..
 



Attached Files:







3497254E-7DF8-46B4-A7F3-9A4F92F08DEB.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, my 20dpo FRER was lighter than my 18dpo. Its the hook effect. Try not to worry.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies!! I took a FMU this morning and it was the same as Thus, I will post a pic, but I think I am probably a bit crazy because who is testing at 20 DPO (or whatever I am?) :dohh: It was just such a surprise BFP I am not sure what I'm expecting! 

Welcome Nicole! 

Cara, good idea waiting until tomorrow. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Allie84

Here are my tests. I guess i am wanting the control line to go away. Does it even work like that? I probably need to stop!!
 



Attached Files:







22291871_10159682994145727_1553576596_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Unexpected212

I dont think they can get much darker than that and it depends on how much dye each test has etc. they look great to me!!

Hi Spiffy!!! I've been around on this board since we were both pregnant with our firsts and now I'm on my fourth haha.


----------



## ladders

Spiffy your progression looks great they are coming along nicely 

Allie i know its hard but i think you need to step away from the tests now, I drive myself crazy last time testing and then diluting urine more and more to check my levels and it just made me super anxious and didn't give me any heads up on what was to happen. This time I stopped testing at 15dpo and it's much better for my sanity!

Cara how are you doing now? Hope it's all stopped and your good


----------



## Cara x

Welcome Nicoley! Your numbers sound great!



Allie84 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I took a FMU this morning and it was the same as Thus, I will post a pic, but I think I am probably a bit crazy because who is testing at 20 DPO (or whatever I am?) :dohh: It was just such a surprise BFP I am not sure what I'm expecting!
> 
> Welcome Nicole!
> 
> Cara, good idea waiting until tomorrow. How many DPO are you?

I know it's so difficult to stop testing and relax. There are loads of reasons it could still be the same. I know it's still so hard not to worry.

I'm not entirely sure on my dates as, strangely, I didn't get a positive OPK this month. But my best guess would put me around 19dpo. Been having some bleeding last night and today which is a bit worrying. 



ladders said:


> Spiffy your progression looks great they are coming along nicely
> 
> Allie i know its hard but i think you need to step away from the tests now, I drive myself crazy last time testing and then diluting urine more and more to check my levels and it just made me super anxious and didn't give me any heads up on what was to happen. This time I stopped testing at 15dpo and it's much better for my sanity!
> 
> Cara how are you doing now? Hope it's all stopped and your good

Got slightly more bleeding (not enough to go into a pad but a lot when I wipe) and it was turning pink/red so phoned nhs24 and got sent to the out of hours doctor. As expected, not much they can do, just a waiting game to see what happens. They told me to phone the early pregnancy unit on Monday to see if they could scan me at the 6 week mark x


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone, I'm due on the 8th June. 
This is my second baby though she's 5 in a few days so I can't remember too much as how similar or not this ones been so far. 
I definitely don't remember being this tired though!


----------



## Sander

Wow so much has happened since I didn't log on yesterday haha

Welcome to all the new members and congrats on your BFP's!

Sorry Cara about the spotting - it's so scary isn't it? I've been having on and off spotting all week and finally called my midwife because I was so nervous, and she totally reassured me by saying that since it was such a small amount of light brown and coming out over a long period of time she was sure it was further implantation. And the docs think I'm about 8 days farther along than I do. It's slowed quite a bit over the past couple days so I'm hoping it's on it's way out - but just hang in there, I couldn't believe how common spotting in early pregnancy is, and there are tons of reasons for it with almost all of them leading to a healthy baby. Hopefully a scan will put your mind at ease :)

Yes so if anyone cares to hear about the spotting saga it's been pretty nerve wracking - it got especially bad on Thursday with quite a bit of light brown mucus coming out (when I wiped only) so I finally called the midwife and she spent a good 10 minutes on the phone reassuring me (I love this midwife, she's awesome), and explained in detail all that was going on inside and how implantation bleeding can come out slowly over several days or even weeks, and that she was completely not worried. She said an early scan might not see a HB yet and she didn't want to worry me more, but that if I wanted I could get blood tests to see if my HCG was rising - but she was like that's only for you because I don't think you even need that. 

Anyways long story short, the day the spotting was the worst was the morning after I had a hugely physical day walking and running around doing errands which apparently can irritate the cervix. Since Thursday it's lightened up a lot and is barely there now. Blood was always light brown, enough to be visible on toilet paper but never soaked it or anything, and never came into my underwear - and I didn't have any pain/cramping. But I was scared to post on here because I was scared at home all ready and I didn't want anyone to accidentally say anything to make me more nervous haha. But I have a lot of confidence in my midwife so she really calmed me down, and I'm happy everything is easing up now. I'm hoping it will completely go away soon.

Sorry for the world's longest post haha


----------



## ladders

Ah guys I'm sorry your having the stress of spotting, I had it with my dd and it's stressful. Glad it's easing up sander and hopefully be gone soon!
Cara definitely get seen at 6 weeks if still spotting because it will help put your mind at rest but I'm sure it will have stopped by then

Pg5k I'm totally exhausted it's really bad and really cold all the time! Anyone feeling the cold?


----------



## curiousowl

Yay, hi PG!

Ladders, I get cold all the time in early pregnancy. I was with DD too.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the reassurance, I'm going to definitely stop testing now.

Sorry about the spotting guys...but thanks for sharing. I had it with my son but it was later in the pregnancy and totally freaked me out, but he was born healthy at 9 months! I also had brown discharge a lot when I was pregnant before. Eventually I just had to get used to it as my doctors were sick of hearing from me.


----------



## Cara x

Thanks ladies! Sander that sounds exactly like what's been happening to me! That's a great explanation from your midwife, I had wondered about implantation, so that makes me feel better. Are you going to get the bloods done? I would have quite liked them for some reassurance as it's too early for a scan for me too, but nobody has offered. I've been trying to take it easy yesterday and today as I work full time Mon - Fri and I'm a teacher in primary and nursery, so it's quite physical. Figure I should rest whilst I can. Although the untouched housework would disagree :laugh2: Hope that's the last of the spotting for you x


----------



## ladders

Curious I'm glad it's not just me, it's worse when I'm tired so think it's linked to that. I didn't feel this tired last time so hoping that's a good sign.

Cara are you in the uk? Definelty get a lot less stuff done here compared with the US it's strange how different places can be. 

Has anyone been taking b6, I used it to lengthen my lp now not sure if safe to cut down and if safe to not cut down. If googled but got conflicting advice I'm worried about taking something in pregnancy I shouldn't but I don't want to stop on case drops my progesterone and causes a mc, it's been playing on my mind that thats what happened last time


----------



## PG5K

I had quite a bit of spotting with my first. I remember having a really bad bleed around 7 weeks where I was convinced it was over but then I had a scan at 8 weeks and she was there perfectly healthy. 

It is horrible though, the bleeding adds even more stress.

Definitely cold and tired. I went swimming this morning and I'm ready for bed again.


----------



## Cara x

Yeah ladders I'm in the UK, in Scotland. I should be thankful that I don't have to pay for my medical care but it's still frustrating when you're anxious and can't get anything done. 

I've been taking a vitamin B complex for the same reason, I haven't looked too much into it since getting my BFP but I remember reading before that a lot of people tended to still take it in the first 12 weeks or so. I might be wrong, but I thought the only vitamin that could cause harm in pregnancy (at reasonable doses obviously) was vitamin A? 

I've been quite tired too PG5K. Although strangely I seem to have more energy than usual for most of the day and then totally crash about 6pm. Poor hubby thought I'd blacked out the other night as he couldn't waken me x


----------



## curiousowl

I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much about dropping your B6 dose ladders, I don&#8217;t think that would cause a miscarriage. But of course I understand the concern. It&#8217;s not a problem to keep taking it either. I&#8217;m on 100mg a day right now for nausea. It&#8217;s a major component in the anti-nausea med that&#8217;s often prescribed during pregnancy, Zofran.


----------



## Allie84

I was on a high dose B complex last time and I continued it for a few weeks at least. I am sure it's fine! I'm actually on a fair few medications and some are Cat C and D but I was told over the phone to keep taking them at least until my first appt. Kinda make me nervous. I took paracetamol yesterday as I had a terrible headache but that made me guilty. 

I was on that and progesterone and now I'm on nothing and just like you Cara I can't get anyone interested in taking betas or seeing me before 8 weeks. And as I'm a late ovulator I will be more like 7 weeks when I have my appt. And I'm in the US. I actually miss the NHS from when I lived in Edinburgh. :( 

I don't have too many symptoms....I guess a bit nauseous and all I want to eat are simple carbs which isn't too healthy. Eek! I keep poking my nipples to make sure they are sensitive. 

I hope everyone is well today. 

PS. Go Scotland, may they beat Slovenia! Hubby is all about the game today....


----------



## Allie84

Okay I was thinking about it more and I guess I do have symptoms if these count...I've had a really terrible stomach for the past week, even before I got my BFP and yesterday I had a bad headache. I am not sure if those are pregnancy symptoms or not.


----------



## ladders

Ah thanks ladies that's made me feel better about the b6 and nice to kbownim not the only one been taking it.

Allie I keep squishing my boobs to see if they hurt too!

Exhaustion ramped up a gear today had to have a nap at 5 because I felt like I was going to pass out. I could have stayed in bed till morning but had to get up to put dd bed as she doesn't go down as well for dh. Its crazy how strange i feel


----------



## PG5K

Haha I keep poking my boobs too! Yep, still sore and definitely bigger too


----------



## Sander

No Cara I decided against the bloods - I had them done at just over 4 weeks to confirm pregnancy, but I have tiny veins and they always leave giant bruises whenever they take blood so I avoid it if I can! I stayed off my feet entirely yesterday and have pretty much zero spotting now, hoping it continues to stay away! Sorry you don't get more options in the UK, I'm in Canada and it's pretty easy to request tests if you want them. But I keep reminding myself that there's not really anything preventative you can do, so tests or no tests things are just going to play out as they do. 

Yesterday it was so funny DH was picking up dinner and I called him to bring home pickles and wasabi peas haha. Clearly the staples of a well balanced diet


----------



## Rach87

Ladders i take unisom for sleep and took it through my whole pregnancy and shes super healthy and super smart. Unisom is basically b6 and benedryl. My ob recommended it for sleep (lifelong insomnia sufferer) and benefits are its supposed to help with ms too.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> No Cara I decided against the bloods - I had them done at just over 4 weeks to confirm pregnancy, but I have tiny veins and they always leave giant bruises whenever they take blood so I avoid it if I can! I stayed off my feet entirely yesterday and have pretty much zero spotting now, hoping it continues to stay away! Sorry you don't get more options in the UK, I'm in Canada and it's pretty easy to request tests if you want them. But I keep reminding myself that there's not really anything preventative you can do, so tests or no tests things are just going to play out as they do.
> 
> Yesterday it was so funny DH was picking up dinner and I called him to bring home pickles and wasabi peas haha. Clearly the staples of a well balanced diet

I had Taco Bell for dinner last night so you know, lol.


----------



## Rach87

Curious ive been craving taco bell! Lol


----------



## Varves

I have no idea what i'm craving. Normally i'm all about the meat and salad but I don't really want anything now. tonight I had a glorious burger. 

I'm just trying to work out how to chill the flip out, not looking for blood every time I go to the loo.


----------



## Cara x

Haha definitely the same with the food cravings. Been constantly hungry and ate so much rubbish this week! 

I'm the same with checking for blood Varves. Made a promise to myself in the car tonight that I'd just relax and enjoy it, by the time I got home I was desperate for the toilet and wiped about 6 or 7 times checking for blood :dohh:


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Due 13th June although I have prem babies so fingers crossed I make it to June x


----------



## Varves

And I'm with you guys on the boob poking!


----------



## Rach87

Ics are 10dpo, 11dpo, 12dpo. Yay for solid progression. Lines are way darker than my chemical ever got last month. Finally feeling excited and calmer! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BFCCDD6A-BF24-41C6-AFBD-1639A494D99C.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









2A375800-A833-4252-97DA-8BBFD6796E99.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyw79

Looks great Rach!! :yipee:


----------



## KatieA

May I join? My EDD is June 14. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I are over the moon but a little terrified. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

totally nervous because I have my first scan tomorrow, private that I'm paying for...trying not to stress about no nausea etc...

Sending all the positive vibes to those of you with spotting. I've had three healthy pregnancies and one miscarriage and I had spotting in all three of the healthy ones early on if that is any reassurance.


----------



## Allie84

Welcome Katie and Mum23! 

Good luck tomorrow Unexpected212!!! 

Line looking good Rach. :thumbup:

Argh I was so tired we left church early today and I came home and napped. But naps always make me feel grouchy so I went for a walk, but that made me even more exhausted. I don't think I'll sleep early, though, because of the nap. 

So I've never been pregnant with a little one before and we aren't sure when to tell him. He's very excited for a sibling and always asking so I don't want to tell him too early...but at the same time he is always wanting to wrestle and jump on me (5 year old boy haha) and right now DH and I are saying I have a 'sore back.' Don't know how long that lie can last....


----------



## Allie84

Hilarious, I craved Taco Bell yesterday but the thing I've been craving the most is Chipotle haha. Although now it sounds gross.


----------



## curiousowl

I think I will be asking about anti-nausea meds at my appointment on Thursday. I am so so miserable. I&#8217;m a terrible wife and mom right now and I hate it. I essentially go to sleep crying and wake up crying because I just feel so sick every minute. It&#8217;s awful.


----------



## ladders

Welcome mummy and Katie congrats on your bfps!

Those tests look great rach showing some lovely progression!

Good luck for your scan unexpected I'm sure it will be fine! Make sure you keep us updated! I'm so jealous of all these scans as scary as they are it us reassuring to see things are going as they should.

Curious if you feel so bad then definelty get some meds, can you see someone sooner?


----------



## PG5K

I'm still constantly worrying about bleeding but I'm trying to be relaxed as much as I can. I'm really glad the bleeding has settled Sander.

I have had no appetite last week, I didn't feel sick but I was quite happy to go through the day with literally no food. I ate because I knew I needed to but not for pleasure. I ended up losing 1lb in weight.
I put on a lot of weight with my first so im not expecting this to continue. Though I did fancy a Chinese takeaway on Saturday and scoffed the lot!


----------



## PG5K

Oh curious you don't sound good. It's no fun when you are that ill


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Curious if you feel so bad then definelty get some meds, can you see someone sooner?

I ended up calling the office this morning to see if they will call in a prescription for me. Im waiting to hear back.


----------



## Mom15

Hope they can help you Curious!

I def feel pregnant with a constant pressure in my stomach, but it is nothing compared to nausea. Its mild enough to where I dont notice it and of course I start to worry the second I dont feel any different. 

Unexpected - good luck with your scan!

Rach- nice progression! 

Hope all of you spotting that it will die down soon. Mine may or may not be done. So far first day where I didnt see anything while wiping. 

Going for repeat bloods this afternoon and will get a call tomorrow morning with the results. I will update when I hear. I am 17dpo or 4w3d. Been trying to figure ou how high it should be by now. I guess Ill just have to patently wait til tomorrow to hear if things are progression as they should.


----------



## Cara x

Oh Curious, that sounds awful, hope you get your prescription!

Mom15 I am exactly the same with that 'pregnant feeling. I've not really felt it today and of course it's worrying me! Trying to tell myself that I'm being ridiculous lol!

I've got an appointment for a scan a week today! There was a bit of confusion on the phone, I think the midwife thought I would be 6+6 by then, but I'll only be 5+6, but I'm just going to go for it anyway. I'm just going to remember that it's very unlikely I'll see a heartbeat that day and might have to go back in a week or two. At least if I can see that everything is growing and in the right place that might keep me going for a while!


----------



## dogmom531

Well I missed a lot lol weve spent the weekend moving into our new house and just as I suspected the nausea started right on moving day. Just comes and goes. Im either starving or about to puke. Theres no inbetween lol


----------



## Allie84

Curious, I hope you get something for the nausea! Sounds awful. 

So far I don't have much nausea, at least not today. I'm really hungry. 

I did a bunch of housework and it made my uterus feel achy so of course i freaked out and now I'm sitting with my feet up. 

Alistair (my DS) had a high fever and is home from school today...he's been sick off and on for two weeks, since before my BFP! I am scared to catch whatever he has.


----------



## Cara x

Is anyone else very forgetful at the moment? I forgot my pin number for 4 days last week! And keep forgetting to do things even if they're right in front of me, and forgetting what I was doing mid-task etc!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Hi ladies, thankyou for the warm welcome. I hope you are all well. Curious I will be getting anti sickness tablets soon too as I have suffered with hyperemisis with all of my children and with such nausea so early on I can feel it coming back. I hope you get yours too xx


----------



## Unexpected212

First day of all day nausea today.

My scan went well, baby was measuring around where it should and there was a heartbeat flickering away. go back in two weeks to check progress. 

Apparently at an eight week scan with a heartbeat your chance of carrying to term is 98%. So much reassurance if I get there.


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh! I did not get a call back from my office. So frustrated. I called back this afternoon and they said the request was still out there. This morning was so terrible. I&#8217;m sure tomorrow will be bad too.


----------



## Rach87

I feel like Ive known Im pregnant for forever now and Im still not even 4 weeks. :dohh: I plan on calling my ob next monday to set up an early scan for around 7/8 weeks. Seems like sooooo far away. Though Im going to Florida for a week 24-31 so it should take my mind off it for a bit. 

Im just so glad I tracked ovulation this time and know exactly how far I am. When pregnant with my dd I didnt get my bfp until I was 10 days late. Went in for my 7 week scan and they dated me at 5 weeks. I was so devastated I had to go through those 2 anxiety ridden weeks all over again. I just thought she was a late show but apparently I Od when af was due.


----------



## Mom15

Cara x said:


> Is anyone else very forgetful at the moment? I forgot my pin number for 4 days last week! And keep forgetting to do things even if they're right in front of me, and forgetting what I was doing mid-task etc!

Well if it makes you feel any better I poured coconut water into my bowl of mango pieces today instead of my glass! Lol


----------



## Mom15

So sorry curious! Hope you get a call back sooner than later

Great news on your scan Unexpected!

Afm, has my follow up draw this afternoon. Just waiting impatiently to get a call tomorrow! More brown chunks sorry if thats gross. Im not too concerned yet!


----------



## tgrich

Hello everyone I thought I would join and hopefully be able to stay I am due june 19th bit I have had multiple miscarriages so I am very cautious at this point. I also have 3 babies they are 1,2 and 3 two girls and a boy. I cant wait to get to know everyone over the next few months :)


----------



## KatieA

Thanks everyone! I have my first appointment on the 16th I'm so nervous! But really excited. Praying we see a heartbeat but I know it's really early. Didn't feel great today. For starters I woke up at 12:30. I'm usually up and doing stuff at 6am on my days off. Just feeling run down and a little nauseous. I suppose that's normal. Lol. I feel lazy though. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## curiousowl

My MW called me late this evening! I switched practices after my DD because the place I went with her wasn&#8217;t great so knowing that someone was willing to do that was great. She has some samples of a med for me to try tomorrow and if that doesn&#8217;t work for a couple of days she said she will add to it/try other things. Hallelujah. Just knowing I&#8217;m not going to feel like this forever is such a relief.


----------



## Allie84

Welcome TG! 

Rach I know it can be good to know exactly where you are. Since for me I could be a week different.....won't know until I scan. 

Curious, oh thank goodness for an understanding midwife!!!

-----

Has anyone had their progesterone levels checked? 

I pretty much begged to have mine tested so had them tested Thurs. One day after my BFP. I didn't hear Friday or today so I just called my OB....and my levels were only 12!! 

I'm annoyed I didn't hear earlier but I think this OB doesn't really believe in supplements. I was on vaginal prometrium with my DS; this doc put me on 100 mg orally.

I'm really worrried this pregnancy won't be viable. :/ Trying to remain optimistic because I think 12 is 'normal' as 12-47 is 'normal' from my research.


----------



## tgrich

Allie84 said:


> Welcome TG!
> 
> Rach I know it can be good to know exactly where you are. Since for me I could be a week different.....won't know until I can.
> 
> Curious, oh thank goodness for an understanding midwife!!!
> 
> Has anyone had their progesterone levels checked?
> 
> I pretty much begged to have mine tested so had them tested Thus. One day after my BFP. I didn't hear Friday or today so I just called my OB....and my levels were only 12!!
> I'm annoyed I didn't hear earlier but I think this OB doesn't really believe in supplements. I was on vaginal protmetrium with my DS, this doc put me on 100 mg orally.
> 
> I'm really worrried this pregnancy won't be viable. :/ Trying to remain optimistic because I think 12 is 'normal' as 12-47 is 'normal' from my reearch.


I had mine tested 13dpo with my last pregnancy in April it was 10 unfortunately that one did not work out but when I was pregnant with my oldest It was a 7 and then I was started on suppliments. I will probably be tested again but i already started taking them and havent called my doctor yet I had some left over.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I think my progesterone levels were under 10 with DD at 13dpo. So they gave me the suppositories then. This time around I was already on them for my short LP so here I stay.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. Are you on oral or suppositories? With Alistair I was on suppositories but with this pregnancy I am taking 100 mg orally. I am guessing that is just to keep me quiet since some doctors don't believe supplementing helps. Or maybe I'm just being paranoid.

Mine was 12 at 18DPO or that's what I am guessing I was on Thurs.


----------



## tgrich

Suppositories 200mg once a day it wont hurt I dont know why doctors dont want to give it


----------



## Mom15

With my mc my progesterone was 10.5, with this one it was 9.(something) both at 10dpo and I dont think my doc believes in progesterone as I was not prescribed any. I have been trying to ignore it so I dont go crazy with worry. Having some mild pulling and stretching pain, so hopefully its just a healthy bean in there growing.


----------



## Allie84

Yes, I have no idea why some doctors don't go for it! So frustrating.

I just scrolled through my old pregnancy journal and my progesterone was 17 then 23. I think I was earlier than I am now as well. I didn't say in my post. So that makes me feel a bit....I don't know. Makes me nervous as it's lower than now but also they weren't THAT much higher and the pregnancy resulted in DS.

FX my levels drawn today were higher than they were last week.  

Thanks for sharing your stories, ladies. This is all so nerve wracking!!


----------



## ladders

It must be frustrating Drs not taking much interest in progesterone I wonder why that is?! Iv never had it tested so can't be of much help I'm afraid ladies.

Unexpected congrats on your scan I'm so pleased for you!

Mom have you had your results yet? I hope spotting slowed down and don't worry it's never tmi here!

Rach I'm right with you I feel like iv known I'm pregnant for soooo long but not even 6 weeks yet I guesse that's that downside of early testing I just want to get to 8 weeks already!


----------



## Rach87

I was thinking of making a post asking if anyone can make a june ticker/label thingy for us. Are we wanting a jewel or another theme? Junebug, june beach babies, june mommies to bee. I dont know just throwing ideas out.....


----------



## tgrich

This is 11,12,13 and 14 dpo 13 and 14 I dont feel look any different


----------



## Allie84

Rach, good idea, and I like all of the names!

TG mine aren't getting darker either but i think i am like 21 dpo, not sure.


----------



## curiousowl

tgrich said:


> View attachment 1015283
> 
> 
> This is 11,12,13 and 14 dpo 13 and 14 I dont feel look any different

Dont jump to any conclusions. Ive seen tests like this go both ways. Can you get blood tests to see if your numbers are rising?


----------



## ladders

Tgrich I think those look fine! It takes ages for cheapies to show good progression so don't worry it will just drive you insane!

Oooh rach that would be good I'm quite jealous of the other months groups picture thingys! A jewel would be good so we match &#128522;


----------



## angie90

Sorry for being so poor at replying and being involved! Been a bit mad here as went back to work after 3 weeks off!! Hope everyone is well! Got my appointment through today for a consultant whom I'm seeing next Tuesday at 7 weeks? Apparently I might have consultant led care due to my poor kidney functioning. But unsure what this is! I'll be asking lots of questions lol!! I keep wanting to buy things but having to stop myself haha! The jewel picture thing sounds great!! Angie x


----------



## Sander

What do you guys think of something like this?


----------



## Rach87

Cute sander!


----------



## Allie84

Sander that looks great! 

Welcome back Angie

OKAY so I had my appt....my progesterone is down to 9 now!!! They drew it again. Apparently it varies on time of day. No one is interested in my HCG though haha. Oh, well. They doubled my oral progesterone to 200 mg a day. I have a scan two weeks from tomorrow....the doctor seems all optimistic like talking to me about birth and stuff and I'm just like 'uhhh are you sure I'm even gonna make it to the next appt?!?!' 

My sister had low progesterone but she believes positive thinking can make a difference and well, I'm a nervous wreck so I am not sure it's helping.

What was everyone elses progesterone??!


----------



## Allie84

I think some of us had appts and u/s today, looking forward to hearing updates!


----------



## Rach87

Allie I hope things continue well for you. 

Anyone else nervous to work out? I feel kind of stupid Bc I know its fine and even good to workout while preggers but with my mc last month im terrified to do any type of ab exercise. Ugh. I really want to keep in shape not only for baby but also bc this is my 2nd baby and I know I wont bounce back as easily after. Any experience and advice would be appreciated


----------



## curiousowl

Rach87 said:


> Allie I hope things continue well for you.
> 
> Anyone else nervous to work out? I feel kind of stupid Bc I know its fine and even good to workout while preggers but with my mc last month im terrified to do any type of ab exercise. Ugh. I really want to keep in shape not only for baby but also bc this is my 2nd baby and I know I wont bounce back as easily after. Any experience and advice would be appreciated

Ive been working out, when I feel up to it. I like to work out very intensely so Ive backed off. You should be able to carry on a conversation. Abs should really be fine. You cant hurt the little bean in there. Jumping is already not comfortable for me so Ive stopped that.


----------



## Mom15

So I got my results from yesterdays draw. My levels were in the 600s at 17dpo which is within normal range they said. And it has at least double every 48h since they were at 25 on 10dpo. Of course now Im spotting heavier again. Ugh why cant that just stop.
Also have a sono scheduled at 6w5d which is oct. 25th.
Sorry quick post as I am chasing DS


----------



## Sander

K can I vent on something totally not pregnancy related for a second?

DH and I are trying to clear out our 2nd bedroom for a nursery so we're selling a bunch of stuff we don't use anymore - I listed an air mattress we bought new last month for $10 online, some lady came and bought it - I brought it downstairs fully inflated and everything for her to look at it - and she's like yeah it's good I'll take it. 

2 hours later she messages me saying it has 2 pinholes. I say ok, I'm sorry - bring it back and I'll give you a refund (she lives 2 minutes away). She says no, we'll try and glue the holes shut. I said ok but if you want to return it you have to do it by the end of the day because her kid was going to sleep on it that night, and I didn't want it coming back after it's slept on, especially cause they were only needing it for short term and I pretty much figured they wanted it for that night and then would come and take their money back. 

Anyway they said no we'll just keep it. So for DAYS after this I'm getting non stop messages about how this mattress has holes so finally DH is like just block them cause it's stressing you out - I felt bad but seriously, the messaging was constant and after they said they didn't want to bring it back. 

So after I blocked them they left a nasty review on the buy sell site saying I was greedy and took their money and ran?! I can't even report the review or defend myself on the site. I'm just so cheesed off - especially cause I thought I was more than fair to offer a refund on an air mattress that was working fine then 'got holes' once they took it home. 

Anyway. Rant over. Sorry. 

Glad you guys all had good appointments and scans! I'm trying to stay away from exercising for the moment as my spotting goes away completely when I'm not active, then when I exert myself it comes back, think my cervix must be extra sensitive - so I'm just taking it easy haha


----------



## NewLeaf

Hi Ladies! Congratulations to everyone! I am new to this site, and filling in the June line-up with an expected date of June 10th! Please put me on the list :)


----------



## hollyw79

NewLeaf said:


> Hi Ladies! Congratulations to everyone! I am new to this site, and filling in the June line-up with an expected date of June 10th! Please put me on the list :)

Welcome! I'm glad you found it okay. :flower:


----------



## Mona15

Hello ladies, mind if I join? EDD is June 2nd, calculated from my LMP. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Mona15

Rach87 said:


> Allie I hope things continue well for you.
> 
> Anyone else nervous to work out? I feel kind of stupid Bc I know its fine and even good to workout while preggers but with my mc last month im terrified to do any type of ab exercise. Ugh. I really want to keep in shape not only for baby but also bc this is my 2nd baby and I know I wont bounce back as easily after. Any experience and advice would be appreciated

My doc said no exercise until after 13 weeks or so. &#128542; It's extremely difficult for me, but I have to do this. So, no long walks, dancing, physical work and exercise for me. And I'm not even high risk.


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome Mona!


----------



## PaulaR

Mona15 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Allie I hope things continue well for you.
> 
> Anyone else nervous to work out? I feel kind of stupid Bc I know its fine and even good to workout while preggers but with my mc last month im terrified to do any type of ab exercise. Ugh. I really want to keep in shape not only for baby but also bc this is my 2nd baby and I know I wont bounce back as easily after. Any experience and advice would be appreciated
> 
> My doc said no exercise until after 13 weeks or so. &#128542; It's extremely difficult for me, but I have to do this. So, no long walks, dancing, physical work and exercise for me. And I'm not even high risk.Click to expand...


Why did he say not to work out? I am worried now!!


----------



## curiousowl

I feel so much better this morning on the medication! Like, still terrible but manageable. I&#8217;m not a hysterical, sick puddle. That is an improvement.


----------



## Mona15

PaulaR said:


> Why did he say not to work out? I am worried now!!

Well she said something about the baby still not being well set in and how any more vigorous movement might disturb it. During my last pregnancy I was working, walking, doing yoga, and MCed at 7w+. I know there are many women who exercise, run even or whatnot, but I've decided to follow my doc's rules this time. These past two weeks I was spotting after brief walking (had to go to the hospital for progesterone shots every day), these three days I'm on total bedrest and the spotting has stopped. So I don't know.


----------



## Mona15

Also to add, it might be that my doc is a bit too traditional, apart from the no exercise thing, the many food restrictions and all, she refuses performing any transvag u/s especially in the early weeks.


----------



## ladders

Welcome mona and new leaf &#128522;

Sander don't stress about it she clearly orchestrated the whole thing so she could get the air mattress for the one night without paying, 10 is a bargin anyway but some people just like to take the piss. Is there any way you can screen shot the messages and post them on the site? Oh and the signature thing looks great!

Curious I'm glad your feeling better on the meds! Must be a relief. I'm a bit jealous of your nausea though as the only time if had it is with dd so it feels like a good omen for me.


----------



## Sander

Thanks ladders - I was like no one said anything... maybe I was in the wrong... haha. 

Anyways, I get what you mean ladders I haven't had much in the way of nausea either. Actually overall I feel pretty fine. I just notice when I try and do anything physical I tire out way quickly. 

Spotting has completely stopped for several days. Thankfully I'm not having to obsessively check every time I go to the washroom anymore. Bedrest seemed to help a lot, and I'm trying to avoid any brisk walking/hiking etc. Ultrasound is in 6 days - I'm super torn though - since I've had this spotting I'm worried my cervix is sensitive and I don't want to cause any more bleeding with a trans vaginal ultrasound. Do you think by Tuesday they'll be able to just do an abdominal one?

I'll be 7+3 by then, docs will have me at 8+4 based on LMP. I don't want to take any chances but I'm also quite desperate to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## hollyw79

Sander :hugs: I'm glad the spotting has eased up. You could always have them start w an abdominal scan and see if it's sufficient ~ and decide from there whether an internal one is necessary :hugs: Wouldn't hurt to try!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry sander, yea that chick was clearly a scamalammer. I would do what someone(sorry forget who) suggested screenshotting the convo and posting it to expose her. Sorry you had to deal with that for days over $10. Sheesh!


----------



## Allie84

Welcome NewLeaf and Mona!

Ladders, that lady sounds crazy. Just remember karma. :) She was in the wrong and you were in the right. I'm glad your spotting has stopped! Hmm I know what you mean about the trans vaginal.....by then hopefully they can see something abdominally. If you express your worries about spotting after I am sure they can reassure you. Glad resting has helped! 

Curious so glad it's working. Do you think you have hypermesis like Princess Kate? I too have no MS yet. Just a slight aversion to some foods but that comes and goes. I will join the jealous of MS club!! ;) 

Exercise --- I am not going to. My OB yesterday said it was fine. For example I'm a gate agent for an airline and I lift bags and push wheelchairs and I always get 10k steps in a day, but I have been calling in sick.....I'm not gonna do it, no way. Dr. said it's more of a worry after 20 weeks when preterm labor becomes a worry. I'm actually going to look into medical leave.....

My sister is a crossfit trainer/coach and she has had 3 MCs. They don't attribute it to the exercise but she kept lifting and working out.....she does have one healthy daughter and another son on the way, so maybe it wasn't related. But you never know? 

AFM, I got yesterday's progesterone back and it was up to 13.9!!! I know that's still on the low end but I'm so happy it's going UP. So in review it was 12.1 on Thurs, 9 on Monday, 13.9 on Tuesday. I'm going to keep popping those progesterone pills!


----------



## Mona15

Thanks for the welcome, ladies! &#9825;

Sander, I think you will be fine, my doc asked me to go for abdominal u/s for heartbeat check up in about 8 days from now, I will be 8w LMP then. 

What are the normal rates for 8 weeks though, does anyone know?

Allie, so great about the progesterone! I think that 9 might be because you had your blood drawn after a meal or later in the afternoon? I've read that the levels fluctuate during the day.

I'm a teacher and my job involves a lot of standing, sometimes singing and dancing, plus to get there I have to walk a bit first to get to the subway.. Luckily my bosses were nice enough and I had no problem in taking a leave.


----------



## Allie84

Mona15 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, ladies! &#9825;
> 
> Sander, I think you will be fine, my doc asked me to go for abdominal u/s for heartbeat check up in about 8 days from now, I will be 8w LMP then.
> 
> What are the normal rates for 8 weeks though, does anyone know?
> 
> Allie, so great about the progesterone! I think that 9 might be because you had your blood drawn after a meal or later in the afternoon? I've read that the levels fluctuate during the day.
> 
> I'm a teacher and my job involves a lot of standing, sometimes singing and dancing, plus to get there I have to walk a bit first to get to the subway.. Luckily my bosses were nice enough and I had no problem in taking a leave.

I'm also a teacher! Well, I just got my license and am working as a substitute. Luckily that is a very flexible job, much more so than the airline. So are you on leave already?

YES, I do think/hope my 9 level was because my friend and I had just gorged on pizza right before my blood draw. And since 13.9 is 'normal' I'm TRYING so hard to stop Googling and worrying.

Is anyone else on any supportive medication besides Zofran? The progesterone makes me feel drunk!! I can't take it right before I am going to drive, I learned yesterday.


----------



## Rach87

Allie sorry about your sisters mc&#8217;s. I have 2 friends that crossfit and had flawless pregnancies. The one was at the gym i think the day before she delivered lol (obviously very modified workouts) i think im just paranoid bc of my mc last month. Even though i hadnt done any type of physical labor beforehand besides i guess picking up my 2 yr old. I still want to hide for like a month until im sure beany is staying put. Oy.

Also congrats on your progesterone going up. I dont think they checked my prog last pregnancy. Is there a reason they checked yours? (If i may ask)


----------



## Rach87

Derrr just read you siggy allie. It says you have low progesterone. Sorry for the duh moment


----------



## curiousowl

Im on Diclegis for my nausea. My MW doesnt like to prescribe Zofran. I feel bad again this evening but I was able to get through the day so that was a big success. I dont think I would quite meet the levels for HG but close. Its terrible.


----------



## Rach87

I know there were lawsuits against zofran during pregnancy about 2 years ago. That it causes possible side effects to baby. Not sure what the outcome was but its probably worth a google.


----------



## Allie84

Rach87 said:


> Derrr just read you siggy allie. It says you have low progesterone. Sorry for the duh moment

Haha, that's not very explanatory I guess. I had a MC at approx 5 weeks and my progesterone was very low but they weren't sure if that was the cause. But as I TTC my DS I had it tested a few cycles and it was quite low after ovulation. They think it's because I have irregular cycles. When I got this BFP I called and asked for it to be checked...I actually just asked for supplements but they said they wanted to test it first, I guess they didn't believe me.

I am living in a different state than when I had my son so it's all very new --I was so used to my care in Fargo, ND and now I'm in Colorado Springs. And of course they don't know my history except what I tell them and I think they think I'm paranoid.


----------



## Allie84

Wow I had no idea about Zofran! I never even threw up once with Alistair...just low level nausea for a few months....I guess I was lucky. But I would like some more symptoms

I DID get a cold and now I'm worried about how much I'm coughing!


----------



## Mona15

Allie - yes I'm on a leave already, doc was like BEDREST!! as soon as I had my first bloodwork done and she confirmed pregnancy.

My progesterone wasn't even low, but she put me on injections (I got like at least 15 of them, lost track) "just to be safe". They made me feel horrible I was dizzy in the bed even, can't imagine if I was supposed to drive! But they won't give you anything for the side effects here. Not even if you have extreme nausea with throwing up, they would be like "have some ginger".

I know everybody is different and yeah, some even crossfit, but all this extra caution might be because of my recent MC, just like Rach, I am so worried this time and try to be super careful with everything.


----------



## ladders

He he I can tell we are from different countries all the talking is at like 3am lol. Nothing much to report still shattered but no nausea yet. Have a Drs appointment next Thurs to request an early scan so nothing going on until then


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone 
I have booked in an early scan on the 26th and I'll be just about 8 weeks then. I need the reassurance so I'm paying privately as I won't see a midwife or doctor till I'm gone 8 weeks. My doctors just get you to fill in a form then contact you. 

I have a lot of nausea but I haven't been actually sick. I was like this with my first - constantly feeling car sick. I think I was actually sick only a couple of times but the nausea is draining too. 

I haven't told work I'm pregnant but I think I'll have to soon as I do a lot of training and driving and I'm struggling with both due to feeling like I might be sick. We've all just been given a temporary 20% payrise as we're so understaffed so it's not going to go down too well. I'm nervous as last time I lost my job 5 days after coming back from maternity and my sister was made redundant whilst on maternity leave!


----------



## PaulaR

I am 5 weeks today! I don't know why but I felt like 4 weeks and change wasn't "realy" pregnant. I can't wait for 6 weeks - even realler lol


----------



## ladders

Yes it's nice to reach the next week as it feels like your getting somewhere as these days early on go soooooo slow!

Im 6 weeks today and feeling really anxious as my first mc was started at 6w4d and my second started at 7w2. Feel like if something bad is going to happen it will be soon and I'm so scared of that. Iv tried to be more detached and not talking to dh or anyone apart from you guys but don't think it's going to make it any less painful


----------



## Rach87

Paula i feel the same way. And im just 4 weeks :coffee:

So sorry ladders. I cant imagine the anxiety youre going through. :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

It's so hard not to be scared but all we can do is hope for the best
I hope this is good for you Ladders, I know you must be very nervous xx


----------



## Mom15

4w6d today and I hear you all on being nervous. Last couple days I have struggled most and convinced myself at times that I was going to miscarry again. Nothing will fix that other than time. 13 days til my first scan!


----------



## Varves

Hi all you lubberly newbies! I'm now 6 weeks which feel amazing. I'm with you guys on the anxiety. My miscarriages have been at 4, 4, 9, 11 and 10 weeks, the 11 week one I'd seen a heart beat at 7 weeks so is scary. The reason I've been quiet is just that I couldn't cope with reading anything about pregnancy.

I got a second interview for my new maybe job. Nervous about not getting it, and about getting it and having to tell them I'm pregnant.


----------



## curiousowl

I had my appointment today! Everything is looking good. Healthy baby, healthy heartbeat at 140bpm. I am very happy, though the constant nausea makes it hard to feel anything. I also got some more medications to try.


----------



## Allie84

Awww ladders, I totally feel you! I was in week 5 when I had my MC so I know what you mean; you approach that date and it's like UGH. I just remind myself, with my MC I had faint lines the whole time, etc. Although anytime I have anything that reminds me of then (for examples today I had a terrible awful cramps while going to the bathroom and I was like it's just my stomach, just my stomach, but I also had that with my MC so it's hard not to compare). Were your MCs unexplained?

Has anyone else not even had HCG checked? I feel very odd mine hasn't been checked at all. Just a urine test at the doc. 


Awww curious, that's great news!!! :happydance: 

Hi Varves, I know.....I was scared to join a birth month club but I'm trying to be optimistic. :)


----------



## dogmom531

Im so incredibly sick. I cant get anything done. Its already worse now than it ever was with my daughter. I cant get anything done. First appointment is Tuesday. Im debating on whether or not I should ask for medicine. So iffy about it.


----------



## Rach87

Ooooh scans are starting how exciting!! I can live through you all until its finally my turn. Lol 

Allie I havent even called my ob yet. Ive known for a week now but af was only due yesterday or tuesday. Wanted to get a little further before calling. Will schedule an early scan at 7 weeks and I cant remember if they drew bloods before then last time


----------



## Mom15

Great news curious!

Sorry you are feeling so sick dogmom! 

Not much going on here. Still spotting, still super light nausea unless I am eating.


----------



## Mona15

Ladders - I'm having the same fears, mine was 7w6d, as the time approaches I'm more and more anxious. As I'm on bedrest and can't do much, I've started coloring again (as silly as it sounds), to keep my mind at ease.

Nausea is fully back again, I'm not throwing up but the afternoons and evenings are the worst! I feel carsick all the time. I am forced to eat a few meals a day, but since I have literally zero physcial activity, I really have no space for all that food and everything turns my stomach anyway. &#128549;


----------



## tgrich

Typically I would call and get bloods done but this time I am waiting I have a few more weeks worth of progesterone left and when I start getting low on that I plan on calling and scheduling an ultrasound. With the way my last miscarriage happened I would rather wait a while and not have to go through weeks of worry and waiting this way I am just cautiously optimistic and that is a huge change for me. I cant wait to see everyones ultrasounds makes it feel like my turn will be coming up even tho it is still a few weeks away im thinking that they will schedule me for one sometime the first week of november by then I should be around 7 weeks.


----------



## nicoley

Well nausea is here sooner then my previous pregnancies..makes my days seem so long lol we drive for about 5 hour to a wedding this weekend &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies i know there's nothing i can do but can't help the worry and nice to know it's not just me being over neurotic. No, no reason for my mc's which is good but does make me feel a bit helpless like nothing i can do to help.

Curious I'm so please for your scan that's great news, it's lovely all these scans coming showing happy beans!!

Sorry to those of you ladies with sickness it must be rough, still jealous though and hoping I'm feeling icky soon!


----------



## hollyw79

How many of you ladies are going to be team yellow and not find out the sex?


----------



## nicoley

I will be finding out!!!! Lol I have one girl 4 boys.


----------



## hollyw79

nicoley said:


> I will be finding out!!!! Lol I have one girl 4 boys.

:rofl: this will be my fifth too. I have two boys and two girls so this one will be the tie breaker. I am going to wait to find out!


----------



## Mom15

Team yellow here!!! I love the surprise :). Just want to have names picked out this time. With DS we were still unsure when he was born. That was stressful. 
I will have quite a few scans due to my bicornuate uterus and a 7cm fibroid so i feel like its the one thing I can still be surprised by is the gender.


----------



## hollyw79

Mom15 said:


> Team yellow here!!! I love the surprise :). Just want to have names picked out this time. With DS we were still unsure when he was born. That was stressful.
> I will have quite a few scans due to my bicornuate uterus and a 7cm fibroid so i feel like its the one thing I can still be surprised by is the gender.

I found out my first 3 bc I NEEDED to know :haha: 

My husband pressured me to wait to find out w number 4 and it was the most amazing experience finding out in the moment! So that's why I am doing it again! And it's my last!


----------



## ladders

I have to know!!! I have one daughter so nursery is pink and all the stuff I have is girls, if it's a boy then I have some serious shopping to do! 
Id love a surprise but I'm way too obsessively organised


----------



## hollyw79

ladders said:


> I have to know!!! I have one daughter so nursery is pink and all the stuff I have is girls, if it's a boy then I have some serious shopping to do!
> Id love a surprise but I'm way too obsessively organised

I totally understand that too! Lol!


----------



## Cara x

If everything goes well, I think I want to find out this time too! Mostly for organisational reasons, but also because hubby really really wants a girl. We didn't find out with our son and he really really wanted a boy then, so thankfully that turned out well. But I remember being so worried in that moment that it would be a girl and he would feel disappointed. So I think I'd rather know before he/she is born so he has time to get used to the idea if it's a boy :laugh2:

I think the nausea is starting to get me. Didn't have any sickness with my son, but a bit of nausea here and there. I always have horrendous travel sickness and pregnancy definitely makes that worse, plus I can't take my travel sickness medication. And I only remembered that this morning, after I had already arranged to go on a 4 hour round trip with my parents and son tomorrow. Oh dear ...


----------



## Mona15

I live in China and gender reveal is illegal here. :roll: Not sure whether they make exceptions for foreigners or not. I'd like to know though. :D


----------



## Allie84

Oh Mona, that makes sense. Where are you from orginally?

Cara, I get terrible car sickness too,especially on winding roads (aka Scotland haha). I always wore the sea bands on the pressure points on my wrists. I swear they work!! 

I finally feel a bit nauseous today! But also very hungry. So who knows haha. 

I was feeling really crampy for a week but now that seems to have gone....I only feel it when I sneeze or cough, because I have a terrible cold. :( When I was cramping I was worried but now that I'm not cramping I'm worried. :rofl: 

Glad everyone is doing well.....

I am team gender reveal! Our second baby will be our last biological baby (we have always planned to adopt, especially since I've been LTTTC and not sure I'd ever have a second biological baby). I've saved most of Alistair's baby stuff and a lot is gender neutral since I love yellows and greens but hubby and I still really wanna know!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I can't wait to find out! I have 3 boys and 1 girl, so we're really hoping for another girl this time. And if it is another boy, at least I'll have time to wrap my mind around it. :winkwink:

I'm also finding it hard not to worry. I had a miscarriage back in June at 10 weeks, and it's hard not to think about every negative sign that led to losing that pregnancy.


----------



## Unexpected212

this will be my fourth :) I have two boys and a girl, would like a girl for the sake of my daughter having a sister but personally I don't mind at all what I have :) I will be booking a scan for 16 weeks and going to buy those gender reveal party popper things for my kids to find out. All being well.

The sickness and tiredness is kicking my butt, I'm off to a 12 hours shift and not sure how I'm going to make it. Hoping the symptoms mean my bean is growing well.


----------



## Allie84

Spiffy I totally get it....MC at 10 weeks is not common, though. Did they find a cause? I read the change of success after one MC is 85% so try not to worry. :hugs: PS. I'm LDS too! 

Unexpected a 12 hour shift?!?! What do you do? Good luck. xoxox


----------



## curiousowl

I will be having the early blood draw that looks at the chromosomes so that will happen at my next appointment! So I should know boy or girl in about 6 weeks! I'm dying to know. I have a strong girl feeling but who knows. My mom was way sicker with my brother than me, and I tend to take after her in all things pregnancy, including having the same due date with our first pregnancies.


----------



## ladders

Oh my curious you'll find out so soon that's so exciting!! I was looking at at a company that can tell you from 9 weeks by sending off a sample of blood, sneak peek I think it's called. Imagine knowing at 9 weeks! If money wasn't as tight I would be soooooo tempted


----------



## Rach87

Mona thats a bummer! Are they worried about abortion bc of the child limitations? Like people wanting a certain gender and making sure they get it...

I will be finding out. I like to be prepared. And im impatient. Hehe. My OB doesnt reveal gender for abortion reasons. They hope that when you go for your 20 week anatomy scan it&#8217;ll be too late by then for women to end it due to gender. So sad that this happens though and they have to have that rule. And very annoying for the majority who would never even think of doing such a thing. I might end up getting the genetic testing this time bc the labs now have an app where you can access your results... and im thinking i could find out that way. Muahaha. I didnt do genetics last time bc it wouldnt have affected anything and i think for me it wouldve been to much stress with the high rate of false positives.


----------



## Rach87

My test lines are darker than the control lines! I feel like I dont need to test anymore. Oddly such a comforting thing. (Im 17 dpo)

Also had a bit of nausea yesterday evening and today. Seems too early for that. Also some exhaustion. Oy. I know they say every pregnancy is different but i only had 3 days of nausea during week 6 with my dd and thats it.
 



Attached Files:







0734CBAF-CC05-4365-B22A-35D45C5A9945.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hollyw79

Curious ~ I think I'm having a girl too :haha: I also plan to do the genetic testing but will stay team yellow! 

Rach ~ your test looks perfect! :cloud9: 

I am shocked your OB does that w not letting people find out the gender. Seems a bit odd to me.. I don't know how here especially in the US that it would be aconcern . I also don't understand how anyone could do that because of the gender :nope: so many mom's out there would happily take a child!


----------



## hollyw79

Current moods:
 



Attached Files:







794D6FCC-0035-4327-AE71-5B2B1AEFC171.jpeg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









987A6E01-DD9C-48B7-8733-9D3A2AE77617.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Allie84

Hahahahaha Holly!!!


----------



## Mona15

Holly lol! I only wake up hungry, throughout the day I feel disgusted by most of the food that is offered. I can only take avocado toast or pb&j without a problem.

Rach - well yes, in the past people could only have one child (now 2), and since boys have been prefered for centuries here, women were sometimes even forced to get rid of girls. That's why now they have a very serious gender imbalance, like 140 men to 100 women, and men are having super hard time finding a girl to marry. 

I find it totally weird that they dont do gender reveal there too, though! I can't believe someone would have an abortion just because of the gender. It's so unfair when I think about it, when there are so many of us struggling to have at least one kid. Of any gender! :D

Allie, I'm originally from Macedonia, it's this tiny country in Europe no one's ever heard of. :D


----------



## Rach87

I know the idea to end a pregnancy at all let alone due to a gender disappointment is absurd. But thats what my ob said why they wont tell. Oh well, either way ill know halfway through! 

Man bummer for the dudes but great for the ladies! 

Ive heard of Macedonia! Its in the Bible! And when i was a medical assistant there was a drug rep that would come in to the office who was from there. But yea you and him are the only people ive ever heard of from there. Haha.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hi ladies, Im finally gonna be brave and join you. Got my :bfp: on Monday at 9dpo. My lines have been getting darker all week and Im 4 weeks today. 

This is my 3rd pregnancy, I already have 2 boys aged 6 and 7.


----------



## becsboo

:hi:
please can i join in i got a bfp at 5dpo super early after a loss last month and a clear blue digital at 9 dpo this is my 10 dpo frer :thumbup:
im sure of my dpo as i chart and opks praying this is my rainbow 
congrats ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3409.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cara x

Allie84 said:


> Cara, I get terrible car sickness too,especially on winding roads (aka Scotland haha). I always wore the sea bands on the pressure points on my wrists. I swear they work!!

Yes, It's the lovely winding highland roads I have to contend with :dohh: I'm going to see if we can pop to the chemist first and pick up ones ofnl those bands!

Welcome becsboo and topaz!


----------



## becsboo

hope the bands work for the sickness


----------



## Mona15

Haha Rach, yeah I remembered people might know it from the Bible. :D

Congrats and welcome topaz and becs!

Another almost symptom-free day today. I feel weird. Does it happen to you ladies?


----------



## Rach87

Welcome topaz and becs! :wave: what are your due dates? Becs i had an early loss last month too. :hugs: dh and I were shocked to get a :bfp: 3 weeks after a miscarriage. How are you feeling so far?

Mona i think thats normal. Hormones rise -> symptoms, hormones level -> no symptoms. Repeat.


----------



## becsboo

Thanks Hun still worrying this lo won't stick but my tests are a lot better this time


----------



## tgrich

Rach87 said:


> Welcome topaz and becs! :wave: what are your due dates? Becs i had an early loss last month too. :hugs: dh and I were shocked to get a :bfp: 3 weeks after a miscarriage. How are you feeling so far?
> 
> Mona i think thats normal. Hormones rise -> symptoms, hormones level -> no symptoms. Repeat.


We are due date buddies :)


----------



## ladders

Wecome becsboo and topaz! It's nervewraking making the move from the ttc boards to the first tri I know!

Becs and mona my My dd was conceived straight after my first mc and she was a perfectly straight forward and easy pregnancy so hopefully be the same for you.

Dreading the next few days as alot of people on holiday and months ago I agreed to pick up some extra shifts to help and now regretting it as I'm working 7.30am till 7pm for the next 4 days! Think it's going to kill me off!


----------



## Rach87

Awesome tgrich! I was starting to get lonely by myself at the end of the list! Lol


----------



## Unexpected212

ladders said:


> Wecome becsboo and topaz! It's nervewraking making the move from the ttc boards to the first tri I know!
> 
> Becs and mona my My dd was conceived straight after my first mc and she was a perfectly straight forward and easy pregnancy so hopefully be the same for you.
> 
> Dreading the next few days as alot of people on holiday and months ago I agreed to pick up some extra shifts to help and now regretting it as I'm working 7.30am till 7pm for the next 4 days! Think it's going to kill me off!

I feel your pain! I do two twelve hour shifts a week and thats more than enough for me XD


----------



## PG5K

Hi new ladies :flower:

I'm definitely going to be finding out the gender as my daughter wants a sister so it will be good to get her used to it if it's a brother. I think I'm going to have a girl though, most of my family are girls, it's very rare to have a boy. 

I have nausea pretty much constantly, the only thing that helps is eating and I'm scared that will make me put on loads of weight like I did in my first pregnancy


----------



## PG5K

12 hour shifts must be a killer!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, that's so cool! There seem to be very few LDS people on these boards, so it's fun to find another one. :flower:

As for the miscarriage, when I had my ultrasound at 9 weeks, the sac was empty, and then it took another week to start miscarrying. I think the baby died in the first week or two and then was reabsorbed, because I felt good about everything until around 6 weeks, and then suddenly I felt like something was wrong. Before my first ultrasound, I even told DH that the baby had died, that's how certain I felt. :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks ladies. Im due 23rd. I ve been feeling sick since 10 dpo. Any one else feel bad that early? I didnt have any with my first and started about 5 1/2 week with number 2. My sense of smell is also in over drive.


----------



## becsboo

all i have is extreme tiredness and hunger 
sorry your feeling sick


----------



## PG5K

That must have been awful Spiffy, it's so strange how your body knows so well what's going on.


----------



## PG5K

Has anyone else's boobs gone up a size already? I've gone from a D to a DD already. 
Some people have already commented as I'm not very tall so big boobs look quite obvious. 
I think the couple of pounds of weight I have put on is mostly boob!


----------



## Cara x

Can definitely relate to the extreme tiredness! PG5K, I'm a bit worried about putting on weight too, put on far too much in my first pregnancy and I'm normally fairly slim so it's quite obvious. Eating does help settle my nausea too though. 

I'm VERY crampy today. And VERY worried about it. :cry:


----------



## curiousowl

Cara, cramping is so soooo normal! I&#8217;ve had so much and I know things are just fine. Try not to worry. Some of mine have felt just like AF cramps.


----------



## curiousowl

I&#8217;m actually surprised I haven&#8217;t had any bloating and my clothes seem to fit the same. With DD I swear I&#8217;d gained 5 lbs by this point. I&#8217;m tall though. I gained so much with her overall though. Hoping to keep it a little lower this time, just so it&#8217;s not so much work to lose later.


----------



## Mona15

Omg ladders and unexpected - good luck with those shifts! 

PG my bras don't fit anymore, I'm only wearing sports bras these days, and I even had to buy one in a size bigger than what I usually wear. I don't like wearing a bra to sleep but it's getting very uncomfortable and sometimes painful especially when I turn in my sleep.

Since I am on bedrest, I'm already putting on weight. 7 weeks pregnant, already 2kg plus, yikes!


----------



## Allie84

Hello to all of the new ladies!!!! :flower: Welcome!!

Spiffy wow, that's crazy how you can just tell. When I had my MC I feel like I could tell as well but it wasn't an MMC and was prety obvious from the BFP it was going the wrong way....but now my common sense is off and I can't tell. I was terrified with my son and he was perfectly healthy. So I get a lot of fear with this pregnancy but I remember having that with my son and my MC, so.....

Rach I meant to say really great lines on that test! :thumbup: 

Cara my OB asked me if I had cramps, said cramps were good, and I'm actually a bit sad as I'm not having any cramps the past few days.

Someone mentioned feeling symptomless....I feel like that's me! My symptoms feel less obvious than one week ago .I remember i super crampy and nauseaus last Saturday. Today I had no camps and was really hungry all day. So that made me worried. 

I keep POAS, I know I need to stop as I'm nearly 30 DPO but it's like I just don't feel super pregnant.


----------



## Cara x

Thanks ladies! After yesterday's cramps, I now have that 'I don't feel pregnant anymore' feeling. I think it's like you say though Allie, my common sense has gone out the window, and I was exactly the same with my son too. Today is the 2 year anniversary of my sister's passing so I wonder if my emotions are just playing tricks on me. 

Anyone thinking of getting a Doppler at some stage? It helped settle my paranoia a little with DS. I told myself I wouldn't need one this time because I was going to stay calmer, but clearly that isn't happening :laugh2:

Allie I keep thinking I'm symptomless, but when I think about it, there's subtle things. Maybe it's the same for you? I am absolutely exhausted but only after about 5pm. I am forgetful and clumsy. Still a bit of nausea but not anything terrible and not been sick. Can't quench my thirst. A few pains in boobs but again, not a lot. And increased CM.That's it really. The thirst is probably the biggest change just now.


----------



## hollyw79

Cara~ I have been feeling the exact same way physically! 

That's a great question about the doppler. I had one for my last 3 and then sold it because I was sure I was done :haha:

Now, I am planning on getting one again I think. I'm not sure which brand though. Anyone have any recommendations on that ?


----------



## becsboo

im getting a doppler off ebay :)


----------



## Teaplease

Can I join?:)

I'm mom of 4. Chemical last month but seem to be getting darker lines as days pass this month. Probably only about 4w5d. Very lucky as only dtd day of positive ov stick.


----------



## hollyw79

Teaplease said:


> Can I join?:)
> 
> I'm mom of 4. Chemical last month but seem to be getting darker lines as days pass this month. Probably only about 4w5d. Very lucky as only dtd day of positive ov stick.

Welcome :flower:


----------



## ladders

I'm not getting a Doppler but only because I'm a nurse and have regular access to a really good ultrasound machine so I'll be checking in on that regularly! Definelty a perl of the job &#129315;


----------



## hollyw79

ladders said:


> I'm not getting a Doppler but only because I'm a nurse and have regular access to a really good ultrasound machine so I'll be checking in on that regularly! Definelty a perl of the job &#129315;

Wow! How awesome! I need to come work for you for 9 Mos :rofl:


----------



## ladders

I think I'm missing a few new ladies due dates, if iv not added you to the front let me know your due date and I can you on there &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Cara x

So jealous Ladders :laugh2:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome, Tea!!

Oooh, Ladders, super jealous haha!!

Cara, yes, I think you are right in my subtle symptoms. My nausea is slight when I wake up but seems to go away as soon as I eat food. Then I take all of my vitamins and it returns but i assume it's my vitamins. I am really tired....we went to IKEA today....oh my goodness, why did I have THAT idea?!?!?! :wacko: I took a break on a couch haha and felt like I'd done a marathon and slept the entire car ride home. My boobs only hurt if I poke my nipples. :haha: They have turned darker, though. And my stomach is still off. One day of upset then days of constipation then the opposite, uff da. Also getting more light cramps today/ a few sharp pains after yesterday feeling nothing all day. 

Dopplers, hmmm. I had one with my son and it helped but I was kind of obsessive. I am not sure yet.


----------



## Rach87

Welcome tea! Sorry about your chemical. Sounds like quite a few of us are coming off recent mc&#8217;s.


----------



## becsboo

So jel ladders


----------



## Cara x

Sitting waiting for my scan :wacko:

They already tried abdominal but they said my bladder is too full! Never heard of that before! I've got to empty my bladder twice and then they're going to go straight to transvaginal :shrug:


----------



## becsboo

Cara x said:


> Sitting waiting for my scan :wacko:
> 
> They already tried abdominal but they said my bladder is too full! Never heard of that before! I've got to empty my bladder twice and then they're going to go straight to transvaginal :shrug:


yes that happened to me good luck keep us updated


----------



## becsboo

ladders i forgot to tell you my due date 26th june ;)


----------



## Mona15

Welcome new ladies!

Cara how!? It always happens that my bladder is not full enough, I have tried a scan and falied a couple of times like that! Had to keep drinking water and go then go back.

Good luck and let us know how it went!

I called my doc to ask which day should I go for the scan this week, she asked me how I felt and I told her about not really feeling anything for the whole weekend. She then said I'd better go do it tomorrow, since it's time already, and to put my mind at ease. I will be 7w3d tomorrow, hope it's not early or anything.


----------



## Mom15

Cara - I hope all is well! Fx

Mona - they are making me come in at 6w5d. They wanted to see me at 6w but it wasnt until 5days after that that something was open. At 7w3d you should hear the heartbeat and see you lil bean. I had one at 7w with DS :)


----------



## Cara x

I think it's probably bad news :cry:

I knew it was going to be too early to see a heartbeat, but they could only see the sac and yolk sac, no fetal pole. I think the sack was also measuring small, but they wouldn't tell me, just kept saying it was measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. I should be 6 weeks today going by my ovulation date, maybe a couple of days earlier going by LMP.

I just got a really bad vibe off the sonographer and the midwife, neither seemed hopeful. And combined with how different I've been feeling the last couple of days and the fact that I already had a bad feeling, I just feel like I already know the outcome. They could see some clotting beside the gestational sac which they think is the reason for my bleed. 

I've to go back in a week for another scan. It's going to be the longest week of our lives. :cry:


----------



## tgrich

Cara I really hope it's just a few days to early and when you go back you see that baby! The wait is going to be rough try not to google.

This is going to be a strange question but I know some people are on progesterone if you are what color are your suppositories? Mine are red so discharge is red but how am I supposed to know the difference from bleeding and discharge it is making me insane.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

ladders said:


> I think I'm missing a few new ladies due dates, if iv not added you to the front let me know your due date and I can you on there &#128522;&#128522;

13th June xx


----------



## becsboo

sorry cara the scan didnt go as well as you thought fingers crossed


----------



## Mona15

Thanks Mom, will update tomorrow. :)

Ah Cara, so sorry for your bad first scan experience, but it could be that it's still a bit early, don't lose hope yet! Fx your week passes very quickly and everything is ok at the next scan!


----------



## ladders

Oh cara I'm sorry hopefully it's just a little bit early, at this stage a couple of days make so much difference and I'm sure you'll go next week and have good news. It's horrible waiting I know &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## hollyw79

Cara :hugs: the early, early days are sooo hard. It's impossible to know when the baby implanted too and those couple of days can make a HUGE difference in what you see that early on a scan. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Im so sorry Cara! I really hope there is a positive outcome for you, but I had the same gut instinct with my last that something was really wrong :(. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Cara, I'm sorry for the worry and stress! Sonographers are hit or miss I've found, but couldn't the midwife answer your questions? What did they tell you to do for the next week? How are you feeling physically? :hug:


----------



## curiousowl

Oh Cara. I&#8217;m so sorry. I hope it&#8217;s just too early and that the next week goes quickly for you. 

I forget who asked but at 7w you should see a little blob and be able to see and hear the hb.


----------



## Cara x

Thanks ladies, hubby is trying to stay positive but I feel like it's already over. I think it's this gut feeling and disappearing symptoms that are worrying me most. If it was just the scan findings I'd be a little more hopeful. From what I've read, these gut feelings tend to be right. 

Allie, I asked the midwife if the sac was smaller than expected and she said yes a little. But she also said that the midwife who booked me in has made a mistake and I never should have been scanned this early as it just adds to the worry, going by my LMP I'm only 5+5 so she said the sac might be consistent with that. But my ovulation tests were stark white by 14dpo so I highly doubt my dates would be on track for my LMP as I must have ovulated early. I was estimating 6+0. The only thing that's giving me a bit of hope is maybe it implanted late as I got my BFP at 12dpo and it was a real squinter. Hubby asked the midwife if we should be worried and she said it's too early to tell. She said the bleeding is never a good sign but we do know the reason for it now, and said that they're never happy until they see a heartbeat. She told us to try our best not to worry over the next week. That was it really x


----------



## Allie84

tgrich said:


> Cara I really hope it's just a few days to early and when you go back you see that baby! The wait is going to be rough try not to google.
> 
> This is going to be a strange question but I know some people are on progesterone if you are what color are your suppositories? Mine are red so discharge is red but how am I supposed to know the difference from bleeding and discharge it is making me insane.

I am on oral :shrug:. Last pregnancy I had white suppositories and they gave me a yellow/brown dishcarge. They were like wax candle things. 

I have never heard of red!


----------



## Cara x

tgrich said:


> Cara I really hope it's just a few days to early and when you go back you see that baby! The wait is going to be rough try not to google.
> 
> This is going to be a strange question but I know some people are on progesterone if you are what color are your suppositories? Mine are red so discharge is red but how am I supposed to know the difference from bleeding and discharge it is making me insane.

No sorry, I'm not on progesterone. I don't think anyone has checked my levels. They saw a blood clot in my uterus, so they think that's the reason for the bleed I had.


----------



## curiousowl

tgrich, my progesterone suppositories are pink. Luckily it&#8217;s been pretty clear that it&#8217;s just discharge from those.


----------



## Rach87

Hope things turn out ok for you next week cara :hugs:

Whats everyones fave pregnancy app? Ive downloaded a few but am not in love with any of them. I just want one that tells me my weeks/days. A tidbit of info about bubs for the day and thats it. I hate all the blogs and chats in app. Its too much hubbub.


----------



## curiousowl

Rach87 said:


> Hope things turn out ok for you next week cara :hugs:
> 
> Whats everyones fave pregnancy app? Ive downloaded a few but am not in love with any of them. I just want one that tells me my weeks/days. A tidbit of info about bubs for the day and thats it. I hate all the blogs and chats in app. Its too much hubbub.

I like the Ovia app. I used it with DD and this one again.


----------



## Mom15

Cara - is there any chance you Oed late? Or did you have a pos opk before cd14?


----------



## PG5K

I'm thinking of you Cara, I really hope things are better at the next scan. 

I've had a little bleed today. It was a bit pink when I wiped which has now gone when wiping but if I put a bit of tissue inside it was quite red and now is dark brown. 
I'm trying to stay positive as I had bleeding at 7 weeks with my first baby. I tried to get an early scan today to check but they were fully booked. My instincts are telling me not to panic but I don't have a scan booked till next week. 
I'm still tired and feeling the worse morning sickness today. 
I also did a pregnancy test just to see and the line came up instantly dark before the control line appeared so I'm really hoping it's all ok.


----------



## Allie84

Cara x said:


> Thanks ladies, hubby is trying to stay positive but I feel like it's already over. I think it's this gut feeling and disappearing symptoms that are worrying me most. If it was just the scan findings I'd be a little more hopeful. From what I've read, these gut feelings tend to be right.
> 
> Allie, I asked the midwife if the sac was smaller than expected and she said yes a little. But she also said that the midwife who booked me in has made a mistake and I never should have been scanned this early as it just adds to the worry, going by my LMP I'm only 5+5 so she said the sac might be consistent with that. But my ovulation tests were stark white by 14dpo so I highly doubt my dates would be on track for my LMP as I must have ovulated early. I was estimating 6+0. The only thing that's giving me a bit of hope is maybe it implanted late as I got my BFP at 12dpo and it was a real squinter. Hubby asked the midwife if we should be worried and she said it's too early to tell. She said the bleeding is never a good sign but we do know the reason for it now, and said that they're never happy until they see a heartbeat. She told us to try our best not to worry over the next week. That was it really x

Sorry we cross posted and I missed this. :hug: :hug: 
There are so many possibilities.....especially if you are only 5 and 5 going my LMP. I'll be thinking of you this week, please keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Rach87

Welcome buddy!


----------



## Allie84

Welcome, buddy!!! :wave: :flower: 

Oh, darn, PG5K, that's always such a worry. It's a 'good' thing you've had this before. Any cramps with it? Any scans yet at all this pregnancy? I know it's not ideal but you could always go the hospital. They will always scan to rule out ectopic. That's how I got my early scan with my son.....I expressed enough worry about my cramps....they always want to ensure it's not ectopic.


----------



## tgrich

This is mine its so frustrating!
 



Attached Files:







20171016_201836.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mona15

Welcome buddy!

Cara if you were only 5w+ and you got your bfp only after 12dpo then it might just be the dates! I do know how it is when you have that gut feeling, it's not easy to ignore it and relax, but please try!

PG if you are having bleeding + discomfort, they would surely give you an emergency scan to rule out ectopic? They didn't want to scan me early but I went in with some sharp pains and the doc scanned me immediately.


----------



## Cara x

Mom15 said:


> Cara - is there any chance you Oed late? Or did you have a pos opk before cd14?

I actually didn't get a positive opk at all. I only started using them again 2 cycles ago but I remember last time having trouble getting a positive aswell. And I didn't get a positive in the first cycle I used them, even though a blood test confirmed I was ovulating. 

My strongest opk results were CD10 and 11. So I think it's more likely I ovulated early, which I why I reckoned I might be 6 weeks-ish. Even though my LMP put me at 5+5. 

I'm hoping it maybe just implanted late because my BFP was around 12dpo (going by those opk) and it was really really faint. I had really bad cramps when I woke up that morning. So I'm wondering if it had only just implanted when I got my BFP?

Anyway I don't want to bring you girls down, so I'm going to try not to post too much until my next scan :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

The last time I had this the doctor sent me home and said "you may have a miscarriage or you may be ok, just wait and see" They aren't keen sending you for a scan. 
Luckily I don't have any cramps so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

Cara, we are here for you. It's good to have other people to chat to as it's so stressful waiting xx


----------



## Allie84

tgrich said:


> This is mine its so frustrating!

Those are the exact same ones I take! Only I swallow them instead of inserting them. I didn't know they could be used either way! :dohh: I'm ure it explains the discharge. 

Like I said mine were white and looked like mini candles and came in a box (when I had my DS and was on suppositories). 

It's all so confusing.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Cara please keep posting as we are here for you. :hugs:

Hmmm I am guessing you implanted at 12dpo if that's when you felt the cramps and going by your test. When I was TTC my son I spotted and cramped at 9 dpo and that's when I got a faint positive. And you *may* have ovulated later than you thought since you didn't get a pos OPK. You may have missed the surge with your tests, since the surge comes and goes so quickly.


----------



## Allie84

AFM, today was a very very symptom-full day, my most yet and it has reassured me a lot. I felt very ill all day and could barely eat. I've actually not been eating a ton and have lost 3 lbs. Not a ton and I don't mind, I remember losing weight in 1st tri with my son. I've just gone off most fattening things and sweets. All I want is salad and fruit and juice and water. :dohh: Oh and cereal. Cereal was a staple with my last pregnancy as well. 

Also feeling cramps way down low and my discharge (clear to white) has been super increasing. 

So I need advice....I have an *optional* progesterone draw tomorrow since mine have been low end (12, 9, 13.9). I am worried if it's low I will get discouraged again. Hubby wants me to take it to just know. But I am scanned in 8 days so part of me just wants to skip the bloods and wait for the scan. The levels could be shot up and it would be reassuring but they aren't reliable, so what if they are the same or down and it just worries me? Dunno what to do.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Hi ladies! Late to the party but EDD is June 29. 

I had my daughter July 2015 after 27 months of trying and an unexplained infertility diagnosis. I got my BFP today at 10 dpo. They were negative this morning but I've had this nagging feeling so tested again after work!

This was our first month kinda like eh, let's see what happens. DH works 2 weeks away for work so isn't home often at the "right time". Still in shock...and of course cautious! Off to do some catching up :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0677.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mona15

What a disappointing and worrying scan I just had! First, it lasted like one, two minutes tops. Second, she only saw what's going on, didn't measure and just said baby was small for my dates and I need to eat more. I asked about the heartbeat, she said there was but the baby is too small to measure the hb. Does this make sense?! 

I was also supposed to have a bloodwork done for nutrition but they postponed it. Took my blood for hcg and progesterone. And put me on three more prog shots based on what she saw on the 2min scan.

The worst thing is I can't really eat the things I want, because of the so many food restrictions. Nausea is back today, all food makes me gag. I'm trying so hard not to worry.

Allie, check your prog (remember, before a meal), if it's low maybe the docs can give you a higher dosage or something, if needed?


----------



## curiousowl

Mona, I&#8217;m sorry your scan wasn&#8217;t more reassuring! How frustrating. I&#8217;m thinking good thoughts for you. Honestly, I have to say, it seems like some of what you&#8217;re being told is not scientifically accurate. Like the size of the baby is not at all related to how much you&#8217;re eating! It seems like you will really need to do a lot of your own research and be your own advocate. 

I&#8217;ve never heard of the baby having a hb too small to measure. At this stage they are tiny so definitely getting a clear measurement can be tough though. I suppose if the equipment was older it might not be as accurate so could have trouble measuring a very small one?


----------



## Mom15

Cara - Please dont feel like you are bringing anyone down. We are here to help you through this tough week. 

Mona - I am so sorry for such a bizarre scan experience. With DS I had a scan at 7weeks and they measured both the baby and heartbeat. Are they having you come back for another scan soon?

Afm, queasiness seems to be increasing a bit. Still spotting dark brown, but Im over it. Not worrying about it anymore until my scan. 8 more days!


----------



## Mona15

Thank you so much ladies, it feels good to read any kind of response.

I am wondering if the doc acted this way because she doesn't have much hope for this baby? She didn't say what to do next. I will probably see her when I go for the shots the following days so maybe we will talk about it then.

I'm just thinking, should I change hospitals? Or at least just do another scan some place else? Or is it better to wait and see what happens, at least until I am 8w. Because all of that talk from my doc about baby being too small to measure hb, and me needing to eat more, just doesn't make me feel very confident about how much I can trust her.


----------



## PG5K

I don't think it was the doctor doesn't have hope, maybe it's more they rush or don't care. Treatment can be so different in other countries. 
You had a heartbeat so that is definitely a positive. 

I'm similar to you Allie, luckily I'm craving a lot of fruit and salad as usually I have such a sweet tooth it's untrue. I think it's the freshness of the fruit and veg I'm enjoying. I also like cereal for breakfast.


----------



## PG5K

My spotting has settled this morning so I need to take things easy. I think I'm going to have to tell my boss as I'm feeling so queasy I'm spending a lot of time in the toilets at work and the spotting really made me lose concentration yesterday


----------



## ladders

Cara please don't not post this week, your not bringing anyone down this is the point of this group is to look after and help each other. Everyone is here for you. How are you feeling today, is your scan for next week booked?

Mona I'm sorry your scan was rushed and not informative, I also don't think it's because they haven't got hope but maybe more because they hadn't got time. I don't think measurements at this stage are super crucial as they catch up quickly and there was a baby with heartbeat and that's great news.
I think I would look at a private scan as you are paying them they will spend more time and do all the measurments 

Glad the spotting has stopped pg5k, do you think you'll wait till your scan next week or try again for an earlier one?


----------



## Cara x

Thank you girls, you are all so lovely and supportive :hugs:

Ladders, I'm feeling much the same :hugs: I can definitely feel my symptoms disappearing but I'm hoping and praying that it's just because I've got the thought into my head now. Nausea has disappeared for the last 2 days and I've been missing that tight/bloated/pulling feeling in my stomach for a few days. The thirst is still there so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Scan is booked for 10am on Monday. I'm off work all week this week which kind of sucks now because I don't want to do the huge house tidy I had planned, but I also don't have work to keep me busy. I'm guessing I'll need to tell my boss what's going on on Monday so I can get away from work for my scan. I was trying to avoid testing but I've got a strong suspicion I'll see my line fading now, so I think I'm just going to do one in the morning. I'm only around 6wks, so too early for the hook effect to interfere, yes?

PG5K everything is sounding really positive with your symptoms. Glad the spotting has spotted. 

Mona, I'm so sorry they weren't very sensitive at your scan, it really ruins the experience for you. It sounds like baby is doing really well though. I wouldn't worry about what she said about being too small to measure the heartbeat, sounds like she was just rushing it. There was a heartbeat there so that's what's important x


----------



## ladders

Cara I think once sometime is in your head your definitely concentrate on it more, it might not be that your symptoms are disappearing more that your consciously looking out for them in a negative way. We would all be the same but I'm sure that's the reason. Iv felt like that will all my pregnancies and one was fine so I don't think gut is always correct


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join please :) Our little Junebug is Due June 26th.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I just got a call back from my OB. I went in yesterday for blood work to confirm the pregnancy. I think I'm 3 weeks 6 days based on temping and my HCG level was 26. She's having me come back tomorrow or the next day to recheck and make sure everything is doubling. Any encouragement would be great right now. I was so excited.. my lines are getting darker on the FRER, showed up right away this morning, and have tested positive on all my tests including a Digi. As encouraging as that is, I believe I just felt my heart sink a little.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I just got a call back from my OB. I went in yesterday for blood work to confirm the pregnancy. I think I'm 3 weeks 6 days based on temping and my HCG level was 26. She's having me come back tomorrow or the next day to recheck and make sure everything is doubling. Any encouragement would be great right now. I was so excited.. my lines are getting darker on the FRER, showed up right away this morning, and have tested positive on all my tests including a Digi. As encouraging as that is, I believe I just felt my heart sink a little.

Wow Mrs! This must be the downfall of tests being so sensitive. 

I called my ob and she said I can get a quant done and then in two days do another. For my own peace of mind. 

Same as you, all tests are positive including digital. I was debating waiting until tomorrow to go and I think I will now. 

I'm sure they're rising if your tests are getting darker. It's just so early!


----------



## Kammie22

Hi everyone can I join
I estimate my due date as 24/06/18 going my my LMP

Thanks


----------



## curiousowl

Cara, I started seeing the hook effect on FRER at 6w, so if you see a lighter line try not to worry.


----------



## Allie84

Welcome, Kammie, Jackson and Mrs!! Jackson, where in ND are you? I lived in Fargo for a long time and my DS was born there. 

Mrs, have you looked at HCG charts? Why do your numbers concern you? Since AF isn't even due yet I don't think your HCG is too low at all. Mine was low-end with DS and he's about to turn 6! That's the thing with knowing so early....


----------



## Allie84

Cara, having the week off work but not being able to do anything sucks -- that's my situation as well. It's fall break where I work my second job (school district) but I am not in a mood to do the big tidy and I had some travelling planned. Hope you are finding a good show to binge on! Glad you are sticking with us this week. :hug: 

Mona, oh my goodness, I'm actually angry about your scan! Maybe it's a cultural thing? It sounds like they were being insensitive and rushed. A heartbeat is a heartbeat....was it older u/s equipment? I think you are right to consider seeing a new doctor at least. Baby size does NOT have to do with eating. :hug: 

PG, glad you are doing well. I saw on the front page we are due date buddies.

Mom15, glad you aren't worrying. I have 8 days to go as well before my scan. All we can do it wait. 

Hope all the other ladies are doing well. xoxox


----------



## PG5K

I've never had my hgc levels checked so fingers crossed that's good with being so early.

Take it easy Cara, it's sometimes even worse when you're off work but if you can do something to help you keep your mind off the worry a little. Your mind can be very cruel to to you so don't worry too much about symptoms coming and going. I really do hope you're ok.


----------



## PG5K

Yay, due date buddy Allie! If you're 84 for your birthday year then we are the same age too


----------



## Unexpected212

Thinking of you Cara, All my babies have measured from around 3 days behind to almost two weeks behind at the early 5-8 week stages and they turned out ok. If that is any reassurance. The only one that didn't work out, my miscarriage, all they could see was a sac at 5 weeks nothing else.

Hoping everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Allie84 said:


> Welcome, Kammie, Jackson and Mrs!! Jackson, where in ND are you? I lived in Fargo for a long time and my DS was born there.
> 
> Mrs, have you looked at HCG charts? Why do your numbers concern you? Since AF isn't even due yet I don't think your HCG is too low at all. Mine was low-end with DS and he's about to turn 6! That's the thing with knowing so early....


Thank you! I needed to hear that. AF was due yesterday today or tomorrow depending on if FF got my O date right. It changed once when I put my temps in each day. SO you're right. 
That darn nurse, she said "ok so we're reading back results for HCG and ok then.. your HCG yesterday was 26 which is low. but it's over 5 so you're pregnant. Congratulations. We'll just have you go in two days to draw blood again and see if the numbers double." Ergh

But thank you for saying that, I've been worried all day.


----------



## becsboo

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I just got a call back from my OB. I went in yesterday for blood work to confirm the pregnancy. I think I'm 3 weeks 6 days based on temping and my HCG level was 26. She's having me come back tomorrow or the next day to recheck and make sure everything is doubling. Any encouragement would be great right now. I was so excited.. my lines are getting darker on the FRER, showed up right away this morning, and have tested positive on all my tests including a Digi. As encouraging as that is, I believe I just felt my heart sink a little.

:hugs::hugs:with me my hcg never got above about 30 i had a positive digi but at 14 dpo the tests started getting lighter and i started bleeding at 16 dpo 
not saying that's the same for you though there is positive story's out there


----------



## jacksonl8805

Allie84 said:


> Welcome, Kammie, Jackson and Mrs!! Jackson, where in ND are you? I lived in Fargo for a long time and my DS was born there.
> 
> Mrs, have you looked at HCG charts? Why do your numbers concern you? Since AF isn't even due yet I don't think your HCG is too low at all. Mine was low-end with DS and he's about to turn 6! That's the thing with knowing so early....

We have lived in Minot for about 12 years! Small world &#128522;

Just got first beta back at 35. Repeat in 2 days!


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> Yay, due date buddy Allie! If you're 84 for your birthday year then we are the same age too

Yep same age too! :flower:


----------



## curiousowl

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Kammie, Jackson and Mrs!! Jackson, where in ND are you? I lived in Fargo for a long time and my DS was born there.
> 
> Mrs, have you looked at HCG charts? Why do your numbers concern you? Since AF isn't even due yet I don't think your HCG is too low at all. Mine was low-end with DS and he's about to turn 6! That's the thing with knowing so early....
> 
> 
> Thank you! I needed to hear that. AF was due yesterday today or tomorrow depending on if FF got my O date right. It changed once when I put my temps in each day. SO you're right.
> That darn nurse, she said "ok so we're reading back results for HCG and ok then.. your HCG yesterday was 26 which is low. but it's over 5 so you're pregnant. Congratulations. We'll just have you go in two days to draw blood again and see if the numbers double." Ergh
> 
> But thank you for saying that, I've been worried all day.Click to expand...

Mine was only 64 at 15dpo with DD and obviously everything was fine. I didnt have any this time.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

becsboo said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call back from my OB. I went in yesterday for blood work to confirm the pregnancy. I think I'm 3 weeks 6 days based on temping and my HCG level was 26. She's having me come back tomorrow or the next day to recheck and make sure everything is doubling. Any encouragement would be great right now. I was so excited.. my lines are getting darker on the FRER, showed up right away this morning, and have tested positive on all my tests including a Digi. As encouraging as that is, I believe I just felt my heart sink a little.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:with me my hcg never got above about 30 i had a positive digi but at 14 dpo the tests started getting lighter and i started bleeding at 16 dpo
> not saying that's the same for you though there is positive story's out thereClick to expand...

Thank you for the encouragement, is that with this pregnancy?


----------



## becsboo

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> becsboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call back from my OB. I went in yesterday for blood work to confirm the pregnancy. I think I'm 3 weeks 6 days based on temping and my HCG level was 26. She's having me come back tomorrow or the next day to recheck and make sure everything is doubling. Any encouragement would be great right now. I was so excited.. my lines are getting darker on the FRER, showed up right away this morning, and have tested positive on all my tests including a Digi. As encouraging as that is, I believe I just felt my heart sink a little.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:with me my hcg never got above about 30 i had a positive digi but at 14 dpo the tests started getting lighter and i started bleeding at 16 dpo
> not saying that's the same for you though there is positive story's out thereClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement, is that with this pregnancy?Click to expand...

No my mc last month but we got pregnant again straight away :hugs:xx


----------



## Mom15

Mrs - mine was 21 at 10dpo and 82 at 12dpo, but that one ended in a mmc. This time it was 25 at 10dpo and 617 at 17dpo.
Its hard with hCG because it can just worry so much as it depends on when implantation happened etc. try not to worry and hopefully your next draw shows a nice progression.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well all I can do is put it in God&#8217;s hands and just hope for the best. I feel pretty confident and I&#8217;ll just stay that way till I hear otherwise &#10084;&#65039; I feel good. Some cramps and tender bbs and a little more tired mid day &#10084;&#65039; So we&#8217;ll see what tomorrow says. I&#8217;ll find out Thursday I believe.


----------



## hollyw79

I had my second ultrasound today at 7w5d ~ baby looks perfect :cloud9: 

I was able to listen to the heartbeat and it was so strong ~ I near cried! Heartbeat was 162 bpm. 

Here is a picture of my littlest bean :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DCEB52B1-F88F-4FD5-A496-7644A3573139.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tgrich

I have decided not to call my doctor until next week when I will be 6 weeks that way I dont have to worry about hcg tests and to early of an ultrasound and I am so much more relaxed this pregnancy than any of my previous ones. Those numbers just bring up so many questions with not very many solid answers, if I could hold off calling my doc longer I would but I need to call to get my progesterone refilled.


----------



## Rach87

Holly yay thats amazing! Congrats!

Tg Im feeling the same. I wouldve waited to call another week but I&#8217;ll be out of town next week and want a scan for when I get back at 7 weeks. Still waiting for my ob nurse to call back.


----------



## Sander

Sorry been MIA everyone. I'm sorry to hear that Cara and Mona your scans didn't go as planned, but I'm sure everything is fine - just sucks neither of you had very encouraging doctors! 

Congrats to the others with scans!

I had mine today at 7+3, measured exactly 7+3 and had a healthy heartbeat of 166bpm, plus we got to see everything with an abdominal scan. I was such a nervous wreck so it's been a good day. DH cried - I think it's finally real for us now!


----------



## hollyw79

Sander~ so excited for you! :cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

YAY Sander and Holly! What lovely scan photos!!!

Yeah I think waiting to call is a good idea. I called right away but mainly because I was worried about progesterone. I hate that I have these blood tests to worry about now. 

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## jacksonl8805

Sander - how exciting!! I'm glad it looked just as it should. What a wonderful thing to see.


----------



## Mom15

Great news Sander and Holly!! Im counting every minute til my scan. I will only be 6w5d but far enough that I will see a heartbeat if everything is ok.


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats sander!


----------



## Allie84

I know, I'm counting the days too! I'll be 7w4d by my best at ovulation but 8w4d by LMP (which is not reliable for me, I always always ovulate late...I wasn't tracking so I don't totally know)

I know this isn't even that high but I found out my progesterone level today was 22! I am very relieved. Doc said he wanted it above 20. (Levels were 12 at first draw, then 9, then 13.9 one week ago, now 22). I'll keep going with the oral progesterone.


----------



## curiousowl

Awwwww, yay Sander!


----------



## Mom15

Allie - I always o late too. This time it was cd 22 so I cant go by LMP either. Whats funny is that with DS I Oed on cd31. He was born a couple of weeks early and it turns out had we gone by my LMP he would have been born on his due date. So this time I will keep my eyes on 8 days early which would be my due date going by my LMP :)


----------



## Mona15

Thank you all for your words of encouragement, and welcome the new ladies!

Holly and Sander, what wonderful news! Holly, was that abdominal or vaginal? It's pretty clear, awesome!

My baby was just a small dot on the screen, I hope it doesn't give up and keeps growing!

Cara, as all the other ladies said, of course you can talk and complain here as much as you want, we are here to listen to each other! I do believe you have nothing to worry about, as it's still pretty early, I'm sure all will turn out well for you.

Mrs., many pregnancies start like that, you probably O-ed later, it's normal for the hcg to be low that early. See how it will increase with your next blood work.

Everyone else, I hope all is good! Excited for everyone's scans to come!


----------



## hollyw79

Mona15 said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement, and welcome the new ladies!
> 
> Holly and Sander, what wonderful news! Holly, was that abdominal or vaginal? It's pretty clear, awesome!
> 
> My baby was just a small dot on the screen, I hope it doesn't give up and keeps growing!
> 
> Cara, as all the other ladies said, of course you can talk and complain here as much as you want, we are here to listen to each other! I do believe you have nothing to worry about, as it's still pretty early, I'm sure all will turn out well for you.
> 
> Mrs., many pregnancies start like that, you probably O-ed later, it's normal for the hcg to be low that early. See how it will increase with your next blood work.
> 
> Everyone else, I hope all is good! Excited for everyone's scans to come!

Thank you :hugs: my scan was a vaginal one.


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Hello Mumma's!

I have just found out that I am pregnant with bub number 3! Totally unexpected, totally in shock, but starting to get a bit excited. We always planned to have a third, but not right now seeing as we have just bought a house & I have just started a new job!

Has anyone started a group on FB where we can chat? With my previous pregnancies I joined some great due date groups & have stayed friends with people all around the world, it is pretty awesome :)

Hope everyone is doing ok with their pregnancies so far! <3


----------



## Cara x

Holly and Sanders, your scans are amazing! Massive congrats! :happydance:

Welcome Dani, a fb group sounds like a great idea!

I got a little bit of good news this morning! Gave in and took a test and the line appeared straight away and as dark as the control. That hasn't happened to me with these tests before so I'm taking that as a good sign! I know it doesn't mean that nothing bad has happened or will happen, but it's a win that could have been a loss. 

I haven't tested in about a week so it's not very good for comparison but it's definitely the darkest one I've done, so at least I know my levels aren't dramatically dropping. Also means that if my symptoms are still MIA then it's not because there's been a dramatic drop in hormones. Still a bit worried about that empty feeling and not having the pregnant feeling in my abdomen anymore, I kind of feel like that's more to do with what's actually going on in there rather than a result of the hormones. Feeling a bit more positive. 

DH has been really upset and worried too. He keeps telling me that he loves her (he's convinced it's a girl) and wants her to stick. Which totally makes me break down because I feel the same and I hate seeing him upset. But last night he suddenly announced that he thinks her heart has started. He tends to have really spookily good intuition so I hope to god that he's right![-o&lt;


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome Dani!! :hugs: we don't have a Facebook group as of yet. I was actually thinking about it though as I have one from 2 of my previous pregnancies! 

Cara ~ that is wonderful!! Don't put ANY stock in to symptoms or lack thereof! My last pregnancy I had absolutely MORE and have a beautiful little daughter! :hugs: praying it continues to go well for you!


----------



## ladders

Welcome new ladies nice to have you! Jackson and Dani I just need your due dates to add you to the front.

Holly and sander I'm so pleased for your scans they are amazing! Least you can both slightly relax a bit more now! I'm so jealous. I have an appt tomorrow to request an early scan so I'm hoping I might be on the countdown soon too. 

Finally think my sickness is starting which I'm pleased about, it's not so bad am bit I take my b6 first thing so think that's helps but right now I have a sicky feeling in my stomach, it was much worse with dd so expecting more hopefully to show all growing ok.

Cara I'm pleased your dh is being so supportive and how amazing would it be if he was right! I do have belief in things like that so I'm feeling very positive for you


----------



## hollyw79

Ladders ~ hopefully you will get a scan soon! Definitely is reassuring to see a little bub on the screen! Maybe they will surprise you and give you one tomorrow?!? One can hope!!


----------



## jacksonl8805

So just like with my daughter I started spotting today. I was on progesterone with her the whole first trimester. My level was fine and I still spotted while on it, but it may have still helped. 

I have my second beta tomorrow so I'll mention it then. :wacko:

From top to bottom is about 36 hours.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0702.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mona15 said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement, and welcome the new ladies!
> 
> Holly and Sander, what wonderful news! Holly, was that abdominal or vaginal? It's pretty clear, awesome!
> 
> My baby was just a small dot on the screen, I hope it doesn't give up and keeps growing!
> 
> Cara, as all the other ladies said, of course you can talk and complain here as much as you want, we are here to listen to each other! I do believe you have nothing to worry about, as it's still pretty early, I'm sure all will turn out well for you.
> 
> Mrs., many pregnancies start like that, you probably O-ed later, it's normal for the hcg to be low that early. See how it will increase with your next blood work.
> 
> Everyone else, I hope all is good! Excited for everyone's scans to come!

Thank you Mona! I went in this morning for my second blood draw, hopefully everything is progressing as it should be. 

I'm pretty positive about O date because of temping, I'm guessing little bean implanted later and that could be why. No af, still having positive pregnancy tests. lol So I'm happy and we're very excited! 

YES Let me know if you have a facebook group I can join! 

Congrats on all the good scans and newly pregnant mommas joining!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Yes!! Definitely on the Facebook group. 

I'm in one from my daughter that is "secret" and it is easier to follow posts.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Agreed, I'd like it to be secret too as we aren't announcing yet <3


----------



## jacksonl8805

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Agreed, I'd like it to be secret too as we aren't announcing yet <3

We won't for quite a while either. So someone would have to start the secret group and then people friend them, then they could add everyone once friends. 

In my 2015 group the person who started the Facebook group posted a link to their Facebook page for people to friend them through. 

Open to anything though!!


----------



## angie90

I'm keen for a group also! Feel terrible as I'm so bad at replying! I read ALL of your posts but just am so rubbish with my phone in regards to typing!! 

Had my first appointment yesterday. Seems to work different in the U.K as they took a bloody test and stated I would be called if any issues. Basically asked me a load of questions, booked me in for a 12 weeks scan and sent me on my way!! So I have booked an early scan for when bean will be 9 weeks! 

Sending lots of love to you all! So exciting seeing these little bean photos already! So much love in one group!!


----------



## hollyw79

I will create a secret Facebook group ~ give me a few minutes &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## hollyw79

Okey doke ~ I created a group. Please add me as a friend and I will add you to it. It is a secret group. 

Just do a search for me ~ my name is Holly Herrin and my profile picture is of my son wearing a hat with the number 83 on it. :)


----------



## Allie84

Welcome welcome new ladies! 

jackson, you're so early it could be implantation for sure. Are you on progesterone yet?


Ooh yes a FB group is great! I'm on two secret BnB Facebook groups, one from a TTC forum from 2010 and we have become such good friends! I've met most of them in real life, we had a meet up in San Fran, and I'm renting one of the lady's house. :) Also have a due date group for my son's Nov 2011 and I'm not close with those ladies really but it's still lovely! 

Thanks Holly!

I'm Alana Nelson on FB :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok holly I got you added I&#8217;m Jenifer Rene Hayes on fb


----------



## jacksonl8805

hollyw79 said:


> Okey doke ~ I created a group. Please add me as a friend and I will add you to it. It is a secret group.
> 
> Just do a search for me ~ my name is Holly Herrin and my profile picture is of my son wearing a hat with the number 83 on it. :)

Added you! Lakin Metzigian


Allie - I'm not. My level with my daughter was 19 at this same time, so plenty high. She said she did it as a comfort for me. I did decide to call just now and see what they say; left a message. I spotted the whole first tri even on progesterone, so not really convinced that was the problem lol


----------



## Allie84

jackson, you just must be one of those ladies who spot. :shrug: I always spotted after an exam or u/s, even into second tri. I was scared to have sex until I reached term! Poor DH. Anything near my cervix seemed to irritate it.


----------



## angie90

I've added you too! I'm Angie Louise.


----------



## Sander

Thanks everyone!

Cara that's awesome news about your test line being super dark. Def a good sign. And yeah I wouldn't doubt intuition either - if your hubby has good intuition he's probably right :p

Ladders hoping you can get an early scan soon! When would you want it? When I called originally all the offices had a huge wait so hopefully they'll be able to squeeze you in soon!

Jackson if you read back there have been several of us to have spotting, I wouldn't worry too much (it's hard!!), but it seems fairly common.

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFP's :)


----------



## Mom15

Hope its nothing Jackson! I am spotting too and did so with DS. Strangely with my mc it stopped at 5weeks and started back up after I lost symptoms. So for now continuous spotting equals successful pregnancy.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Thanks ladies! I'm not TOO worried, as like you all have said, my only successful pregnancy I spotted for forever! Just feel better bringing it up as last time they watched me closer :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I have added you too! FB group is a great idea :)


----------



## nicoley

Hey everyone sorry been fairly quiet as I&#8217;m feelIng like poop but will likely be more social on fb group;)


----------



## Rach87

Ugh this exhaustion is killer! I wasnt this wiped out until 6 weeks with dd. This time is started at 4 weeks! Of course im going to orlando next week to the parks(florida seems like a hot spot in this group haha)


----------



## Varves

Hi all! I've just spent about 99 hours reading all the posts and catching up. I went for my NHS scan today. Baby is measuring 7+1 and has a nice heartbeat. So chuffed. 

Ladders, what kind of nurse are you? I'm a midwife but do some early pregnancy stuff so scanned myself the other day (so naughty).


----------



## Varves

I'm also feeling poo! First time I've ever felt this bad!


----------



## Sander

What's really been getting me is bad smells. My nausea isn't terrible, but if I smell garbage or poop or anything else bad - I gag and gag and sometimes puke which is the worst. Especially since I work with kids a couple times a week and they're stinky!! Haha

Exhaustion is bad too. Luckily the other work I do is all from home so my bed has been my new spot in the house :p


----------



## Varves

Ew sander, kids really do stink! For some reason some of my posts aren't posting. I had a great scan today which is reassuring, DH doesn't want to get too excited though so he won't really talk about it.I got a video of the heart beat but I can't post it for some reason.


----------



## Allie84

Varves, that's awesome!! 


Oh my gosh you guys, I just slipped down my stairs!! It was like the bottom 3 stairs, just slipped right onto my butt and slid down a few stairs on my back, butt and right arm. I have like a rug burn on my right arm. No direct impact to my pelvis or abdomen but what about the sheer force of falling? I'm so scared and my OB is closed for the night. Google is telling me in first tri this isn't as big a deal as later and I don't know whether to do to the ER or not. I know there is nothing they can do....and it may be too early for a HB on a scan. :( So freaked out!


----------



## hollyw79

Allie84 said:


> Varves, that's awesome!!
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh you guys, I just slipped down my stairs!! It was like the bottom 3 stairs, just slipped right onto my butt and slid down a few stairs on my back, butt and right arm. I have like a rug burn on my right arm. No direct impact to my pelvis or abdomen but what about the sheer force of falling? I'm so scared and my OB is closed for the night. Google is telling me in first tri this isn't as big a deal as later and I don't know whether to do to the ER or not. I know there is nothing they can do....and it may be too early for a HB on a scan. :( So freaked out!

:hugs: your little bean is very well cushioned and I am sure it is okay! :hugs: I'm sorry it happened.. I know it's worrisome! :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Varves, that's awesome!!
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh you guys, I just slipped down my stairs!! It was like the bottom 3 stairs, just slipped right onto my butt and slid down a few stairs on my back, butt and right arm. I have like a rug burn on my right arm. No direct impact to my pelvis or abdomen but what about the sheer force of falling? I'm so scared and my OB is closed for the night. Google is telling me in first tri this isn't as big a deal as later and I don't know whether to do to the ER or not. I know there is nothing they can do....and it may be too early for a HB on a scan. :( So freaked out!

Try not to worry! Its scary. But I did exactly that in my 3rd tri last time around and everything was fine. I would just monitor how youre feeling and seek medical attention if you have any cramping or bleeding. But baby is super well protected deep in there so Im sure all is well.


----------



## Mona15

Omg Allie, sounds scary but baby should be fine! If it helps you ease your mind at least call and talk to your OB. Thinking of you x

Holly I added you, thanks for making the group! I'm not very active on fb though because of the bans, but I will try for the group! :D


----------



## Mom15

I hate slipping on the stairs! Just to be safe take it easy tonight if you can, but like others said its very cushioned and think about your been weighing next to nothing and being in a liquid filled sack, so it probably didnt even feel the impact! 

Great news on the scan Varves!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, I fell down a whole flight of stairs when I was 23 weeks with my son and everything ended up being fine! It doesn't stop you from worrying, though. :hugs:


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Thank you all for the welcome :) Looking forward to getting to know you all :)

Holly, I sent you a friend request (Danielle Palmer).

For the Mama worrying abt spotting, I spotted with my daughter & all ok :) & in regard to symptoms, I barely had any with my son & loads with my daughter! Each pregnancy is so different.


----------



## Mona15

Omg Allie, sounds scary but baby should be fine! If it helps you ease your mind at least call and talk to your OB. Thinking of you x

Holly I added you, thanks for making the group! I'm not very active on fb though because of the bans, but I will try for the group! :D


----------



## Allie84

THANK YOU ladies. :hugs:

I was so panicked, I drove to the ER but once in the parking lot I got a hold of myself and called my OB. Talked to the on call doctor and he assured me that the baby should be just fine and no worries at all. He said even cramping is normal after a fall, and only go be seen if I bleed. So far no bleeding and I took two Tylenol as my back hurts the most, where I mainly took the fall. 

(What are your thoughts on Tylenol? My OB says it's safe, some new studies say it contributes to ADHD....)

I'm also going to take a Unisom and try to sleep off the worry! 

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. :hug:


----------



## Mona15

Omg I don't know how that double post happened, I'm so sorry! And I have no idea how to delete it. :(

I got my blood test results, it goes like this: 7w3d, progesterone 60, hcg 76725. Twelve days ago, they were 95 and 21708. I was worried about the hcg but what do you think? Is it normal to rise this slowly at this time? :cry: My doc is more worried about the prog drop, and put me on 10 more shots. Combined with my not so good scan from the other day, it's just so stressing.

Allie I hope you feel better. Honestly I don't know about the Tylenol, I have read different opinions. I will try not to take any medications, unless it's really necessary. I can imagine though, your back must heart like hell. :(


----------



## Cara x

Mona, everything I've read says hcg rise slows down after it reaches 6000, so being that you're really far past that I don't think you need to worry at all. I had a look at the expected hcg levels by week, and your 7w3d one looks perfect. Your earlier one is even looks higher than expected so maybe youve had a big surge before it slowed. Try not to worry :hugs: (Coming from the woman who worries about every little thing :laugh2:)


----------



## hollyw79

Mona ~ hcg DEFINITELY slows down after the 5th-6th week. And progesterone can and will fluctuate! Very normal! :hugs: your numbers sound great! 

Allie ~ I wouldn't worry about taking Tylenol. It's been proven safe in pregnancy. I wouldn't just take it for nothing ~ but if an occasion comes up where you need some ~ don't feel bad about taking it. I would only worry if I was taking daily and for a long period. I've never heard that about ADHD. But ~ I truly believe a few doses is completely okay!


----------



## Cara x

Hope you're ok Allie :hugs:


----------



## becsboo

have you re tested cara how are you feeling x


----------



## dizzybaby

Hi Everyone! Can I join :D I got my bfp a few days ago and due end of June with baby no.2. 

Was a bit of a shock as we have an appointment for our fertility clinic referral next month & had an HSG this month as our last of the tests before that so to get pregnant naturally is both exciting and terrifying! Feeling very anxious at the moment about it


----------



## hollyw79

dizzybaby said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I join :D I got my bfp a few days ago and due end of June with baby no.2.
> 
> Was a bit of a shock as we have an appointment for our fertility clinic referral next month & had an HSG this month as our last of the tests before that so to get pregnant naturally is both exciting and terrifying! Feeling very anxious at the moment about it

Welcome! That's sooo awesome! Congratulations!! 

I've heard a few times how just having an HSG helps improve the chances of conceiving ~ and you're another success story! That's wonderful!


----------



## Mona15

Thank you! I guess I will just wait and see what happens after the next 10 days of injections.

Congratulations and welcome dizzybaby! Surprises are the best! :D

Have a great day mamas x


----------



## becsboo

becsboo said:


> have you re tested cara how are you feeling x

i missed it you tested on page 39 :dohh:

this thread moves fast lol


----------



## Rach87

Hi new ladies and congrats! 
Sorry about the fall allie, glad youre ok.

Have my early scan sched for Nov 2nd!! So excited! Ill be 7w1d. I guess Im right back in the TWW. Ha


----------



## Cara x

dizzybaby said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I join :D I got my bfp a few days ago and due end of June with baby no.2.
> 
> Was a bit of a shock as we have an appointment for our fertility clinic referral next month & had an HSG this month as our last of the tests before that so to get pregnant naturally is both exciting and terrifying! Feeling very anxious at the moment about it

Welcome dizzy! We also have a fertility appointment coming up! It's supposed to be next Wednesday! I had an early scan last week and they aren't sure if everything's ok so I don't think I'm going to cancel it yet. I think I'll just phone and explain the situation. 




becsboo said:


> becsboo said:
> 
> 
> have you re tested cara how are you feeling x
> 
> i missed it you tested on page 39 :dohh:
> 
> this thread moves fast lolClick to expand...

Haha I know, lots going on here. I'm feeling a bit more positive the last couple of days, thanks becs. The test definitely helped make me feel a bit better but trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## KatieA

Just an update from me! I have been MIA! Too worn out to do much. I work, come home, nap, wake up and go to bed. Sad! I had my first ultrasound Monday. Little bean was really little. They couldnt find the heartbeat but saw a fetal pole. They said my days were most likely off. So I get to go back Monday for another US. They also had me do an early glucose test since gestational diabetes runs in the family. I failed the 1 hour and have to do the 3 hour tomorrow. Yuck. Im dreading it! On top of all that. Ive developed some sort of bast cough that makes me gag and wont let me sleep longer than 15 mins at a time. Yall. This has to get better right? First time momma a little (lot) freaked out. I just want little bit to be okay! Its been a hard week!!


----------



## becsboo

sorry its been hard katie


----------



## ladders

That sounds rough Katie I hate not sleeping properly! How far along were you at your ultrasound? I'm sure you'll see much more at the one on Monday. 

Varves congrats on the ultrasound I'm so pleased for you!!!

Mona your numbers sound great and If read that after 6 weeks hcg not a reliable indicator of how things are going as it slows right down. When are they repeating the ultrasound?

So I have an early scan booked for next Thursday when I'll be 8 weeks exactly so least have something to work towards. The sickness has arrived though and felt absolutely awful today!


----------



## Varves

Oh Katie that sounds horrible, coughs are the worst. How many weeks should you be? First tri is the worst! 

I also fell fully down a flight of stairs at 23+5! Broke my bum but baby wasn't bothered at all


----------



## curiousowl

Katie, it&#8217;ll get better! 1st tri sucks so much. It gets better though.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Updating here and the Facebook group....hcg is 96, doubling time 31.5 hours. 

The nurse asked if I wanted to do the progesterone, just in case. So I said sure. If I'm still spotting next week they will do another draw. 

I'm not convinced I need it but I'd feel guilty if I didn't do it and something happened.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow so much to keep up with. 

I hope everyone is doing well.

I have booked an early scan for 11th nov when I will be 8 weeks, the midwife also rang me today and booked me in for the 2 nd nov for booking in appointment which seems super early at 6 w 4days but it was great to hear from her and she said now I have a number to ring if I have any concerns. 

Its all starting to feel a bit more real now.


----------



## PG5K

I'm glad that everyone is doing good and I'm loving the early scans coming in. I'm having mine next week on Thursday, I should be nearly 8 weeks. 

The positive signs are sounding really good Cara. 

I hope you're feeling better now Allie? I'm a terrible clutz so I usually end up falling upstairs!

Pregnancy definitely isn't fun Katie but well worth it in the end. When I told my best mate I was pregnant she said "I thought you said you pregnancy is awful and you hated it!" yep... Here I go, round 2. Haha.


----------



## PG5K

I'm feeling a little down as I'm not sure if my sister is upset I'm pregnant. 
She's been trying to for 10 months for her 2nd and I hadn't told her I was pregnant as I was kinda hoping if I waited a couple of months then she might be too but she asked if I was pregnant at the weekend as I was on decaff tea and I said yes. 
She said she was happy but then I haven't heard from her this week except a short message. I've tried calling her a couple of times but she's not picked up. 

I just hope we don't lose being close because normally we are close. I am hoping it's just because she's busy as she's a teacher.


----------



## Sander

Sorry PG that sucks. I would try not to take offence or feel too upset if I were you. When my relative got pregnant I unfollowed her on social media because even though I was happy for her it was really hard for me to see her posting all about her bump and ultrasounds and gender reveal yada yada yada. But it wasn't that she did anything to me - it was just hard. 

Maybe it's the same with your sister, TTC is the worst and maybe she just needs some time to get used to the idea of you being pregnant. I'm sure she'll come around soon! Maybe try not to talk baby stuff when you see her? That might make it easier for her. 

Or who knows she might just be busy! But if not I know what it's like in her shoes and she wouldn't want you to feel bad.


----------



## Mom15

Great news on your numbers Jackson!

Katie - Im sorry you have been struggling, it sounds rough. I hope all is well and your next appointment shows the heartbeat!

Less than 6 days til my scan. Coming up fast now! Worst day of nausea yet today so def a good sign.


----------



## Allie84

KatieA said:


> Just an update from me! I have been MIA! Too worn out to do much. I work, come home, nap, wake up and go to bed. Sad! !

Feel better Katie!! I had a bad cold last week and took cough syrup; it's allowed and really helps! 



jacksonl8805 said:


> Updating here and the Facebook group....hcg is 96, doubling time 31.5 hours.
> 
> The nurse asked if I wanted to do the progesterone, just in case. So I said sure. If I'm still spotting next week they will do another draw.
> 
> I'm not convinced I need it but I'd feel guilty if I didn't do it and something happened.

That's great Jackson! May as well take it. What dosage will it be? 



PG5K said:


> I'm feeling a little down as I'm not sure if my sister is upset I'm pregnant.
> She's been trying to for 10 months for her 2nd and I hadn't told her I was pregnant as I was kinda hoping if I waited a couple of months then she might be too but she asked if I was pregnant at the weekend as I was on decaff tea and I said yes.
> She said she was happy but then I haven't heard from her this week except a short message. I've tried calling her a couple of times but she's not picked up.
> 
> I just hope we don't lose being close because normally we are close. I am hoping it's just because she's busy as she's a teacher.

PG It may just take her some time. My sister and best friend are both pregnant and I was really sad but also happy for them. It's a weird feeling. I thought I was infertile. She will come around. 



PG5K said:


> I hope you're feeling better now Allie? I'm a terrible clutz so I usually end up falling upstairs!
> 
> .

I am quite sore in my back and oddly my ab muscles as well. But nothing from my uterus so that's good. Talked to the nurse today as well and she told me not to worry. I'm mainly feeling bad because I have to take Tylenol or I'm in a ton of pain. I can't believe I'm off work, was sitting around all day, and then I fall on the stairs. :dohh: Frustrating! But a lesson for later in pregnancy I suppose. 

Anyone taking Unisom for morning sickness? Mine is quite bad but comes in waves. It feels worse than with DS so I am wondering if it's a girl this time or something. I am also eating like crap. I can only stomach a few foods and hardly any protein.


----------



## evvie

Is it ok not to be eating healthy during the first trimester? I'm feeling nausea all day (no vomiting) and I don't really feel like eating anything at all. Thinking about what to have for breakfast/lunch/dinner making me feel so uneasy. Sometimes I have to force myself to eat a little, but not much on the vege and fruits. I only take folic acid for now. Doc gave me calcium supplement I didn't take that. Fear it will only make my nausea worse. Currently in 7 weeks. I have to bear this for 6 more weeks. This is so torturing sometimes I feel like crying in the office. I don't think I can gain any weight or eat healthy during this time.


----------



## curiousowl

PG, I hope she comes around. I get it. The vast majority of the moms I know with kids close in age to DD are pregnant and after my loss I needed some space from them. 

Allie, I was taking unisom but it did nothing. So now I&#8217;m on Diclegis, which has unisom in it. It helps for sure. 

evvie, eat what you can eat, when you can eat it. 1st tri is all about survival. It&#8217;s awful.


----------



## Mona15

Scans they are a coming! So exciting! 

Rach - The scan tww cracked me up! :D it's limbo all over again, you're pretty correct! To be honest to me the whole 1st trimester is like tww - thirteen week wait! Am I gonna make it or not? Is the baby growing ok? Why am I spotting? Where have my symptoms gone?! ...Crazy.

Ladders, well I should be 8 weeks this weekend, I think I'm gonna ask my doc for a repeat scan on Monday and see what she says. To be honest I'm confused why they still check my blood, but I guess it's because of the progesterone. She said if it doesn't rise properly I might have to take the shots until the end of the trimester. My poor bum.

PG - I'm so sorry about what you're going through with your sister. It must not be easy for her if they are going through unsuccessful ttc. But you are sisters and from what you said it seems like you are having a pretty good relationship, so I'm sure she'll come around. Give her some time.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Allie I've heard people have good success with Unisom AND b6, not just unisom.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. I have Unisom and B Vitamin gummies but my friend told me 100mg of B6 which seems high since I've not been taking it yet. 

Curious is that medicine OTC or prescription? 

I agree Mona, it is the 13 week wait. :haha: Your progesterone is still double mine, it's in 2nd trimester ranges so yours is really good. I'm not sure what your doctor is doing tbh.


----------



## jacksonl8805

I've never needed it but I've heard B6 3 times per day and 25mg unisom before bed and that it can take a few days to start helping. Diclegis is prescription, but I've seen numerous times it is just a combination of b6 and unisom. I don't 100% know though :shrug:


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, it&#8217;s prescription. I tried the unisom and the high dose B6 combo. That&#8217;s what I did with DD and it helped. This time I still couldn&#8217;t get off the floor. Diclegis has been a lifesaver. It&#8217;s time released so something about that and whatever else is in there or just having them in one pill makes all the difference. I still feel terrible but at least I can tolerate it.


----------



## MissEvers

Hi Ladies! Can I join?

I'm currently 7+2 through IVF. Made only one little egg and the little bean stuck!

Had a little bleed Sunday just gone, and was given an early ultrasound on Tuesday where we saw a strong heart beat! :happydance:

Due date 3rd June 18 xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm pretty much eating nothing due to nausea, baby will be fine. I had hypermesis last pregnancy and barely ate for the 9 months and lost loads of weight and my son was my heaviest baby yet at 8lb 9ounces!!!!

I have my follow up scan tomorrow, even tho baby had a heartbeat at 6 week scan I'm nervous as it was measuring between 5-6 weeks so hoping it's caught up a bit now.


----------



## KatieA

This thread goes fast! For those asking. I was 5 +6 For first ultrasound where they couldnt see a heartbeat. Im trying not to worry about it. Worrying wont change anything. Came home from work yesterday and low and behold had a low grade fever. That makes me feel better, honestly! I thought this was just being pregnant!!! Lol. Im about to get ready for my 3 hour glucose test. Praying I pass! Good thoughts please! You ladies are amazing.


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome Miss Evers! Congratulations on your little bub! 

Unexpected ~ I am sure it will go great :hugs:

Katie ~ good luck on your glucose test!


----------



## ladders

Katie good luck with your test! I think if your less than 6 weeks it's not uncommon to not see a heartbeat yet, when is your next scan?

My sickness has well and truly arrived I feel shit! All I can stomach is carb stuff so sandwiches or jacket potatoes, everything making me gag &#129314;&#129314;

Good luck for your scan tomorrow unexpected im sure it will go great


----------



## KatieA

Thank you!! Ladders next scan will be Monday. So I will be 6 + 6


----------



## Mom15

Ladders - I feel you nausea has stepped it up since yesterday. Actually had to pause chewing while eating my breakfast sandwich although in part I felt so sick because I hadnt eaten anything yet so just had to fight threw it. 

Katie - hopefully it was just too early! Good luck at your scan!

I think next week we have at least 4 of us with scans! 

On a positive note I am on my second day without spotting! I hope its a good sign that my mucus plug is building well etc.


----------



## Varves

Katie, it's super unusual to see a heartbeat at under 6 weeks. It's normally about 6+5.

Good luck on the 3 hour glucose test! That sounds awful. 

I'm feeling you guys in the carbs. I've already put on like 3kg. My parents wanted to go to wagamamas today but I could only face boring plain carby things. Maybe a steak. I also can't get enough water and my teeth are really sensitive. Sob


----------



## hollyw79

I want all the carbs too. Awful!!


----------



## becsboo

what would i see at 5 weeks on a scan 
tia xx


----------



## Sander

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but from what I understand Becs you'd probably see the sac but not necessarily anything inside? Def too early for a heartbeat, are you sure you can't push your scan forward a week or two? You're not likely to see much on this one and you wouldn't want unnecessary worry


----------



## KatieA

Well I didnt even make it an hour before throwing up duiring test. Ah well. Now hubs is on his way to grab junk food and cough medicine! Hes awesome. 
Becs- I had an US at 5+6 all they could see was the sac, yolk, and a tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat. Dont worry if they cant see much. 
Varves- thats really reassuring! Thanks!! 

Im with you guys. I want nothing to do with sweets. Not even fruit. But carbs are my jam!


----------



## becsboo

yes my doctor said i can have one when i feel most comfortable he said 5 weeks plus but if they dont see much i would have another a few weeks later
just talked to dh about it and im thinking 6 weeks because it will be half term week and easier with regards to school runs ect


----------



## Varves

Becs, at 5 weeks exactly I'd imagine you'll see a gestational sac with maybe a yolk sac inside. Probably not a fetal pole and I'd be very surprised to see a heartbeat.

If your dates are even a bit out you might not even see a yolk sac.


----------



## Allie84

Welcome Mrs Evers!!!

Katie, oh man I'm sorry about the glucose test. May I ask why they are doing it so early? I had GD with my son but I don't think they are doing it until 28 weeks again. I am on Metformin to hopefully lesson the risk of GD this time. 

becs, you are so early. We saw a hb with my son at 6w5d. 

Does anyone have pregnancy journals I can stalk? I had one with my DS and I went back and looked at it, so funny and surreal! Now I just have my parenting one. 

-------------

AFM my sickness is a bit less than yesterday; yesterday was the worst yet, I couldn't believe it but it was so reassuring. Maybe the half Unisom and high B6 is helping already. Like you ladies I am eating a lot of carbs. And fruit. Can't really handle meat or sweets right now. 

OH NO I had an awkward encounter today!!!! I went to church playgroup and so many of the ladies are pregnant. I wanted to ask about OBs so I gave the game away to a handful of ladies that I was expecting. I have never told people this early, I'm so scared I jinxed myself! I mean I've not even seen that there is anything in my uterus yet!!! I had the thought, 'Oh great, now I'll miscarry in two days.' I know that's morbid, I just feel terrible I told people I don't know why.


----------



## becsboo

sure stalk my journals if you like ;)


----------



## Sander

Aw don't worry Allie - you're almost 7 weeks anyhow! DH and I have only told our close family and friends, but I had a friend who told social media at 7 weeks! That was a bit crazy haha. I'm sure you're fine :)

So happy it's Friday. I've been just miserable all week, tired and puking and in bed - but I've been lonely!! Now DH will be home for the weekend which I'm so happy about. Been binge watching Grey's Anatomy for the first time - it's a very effective way to pass the time haha. No spoilers if anyone has any!


----------



## Mom15

Becs - I had a scan with DS at 5 weeks and saw only the sac (maybe also yolk sac but dont remember) had another at 7 weeks and he had a great heart beat in the 130s I think. With my mc I had a scan at exactly 6 weeks. Saw the fetal pole and heart beat at 110bpm but sadly lost at 8ish weeks, no explanation. This time they want me to come in early again but I pushed it to 6w5d still early I know. I can only recommend waiting past 6weeks. Had I my choice Id wait til 7. At 6 weeks the heart has or is just starting. With my mc I will never know if the heartbeat ever matured to the range it should have. So by 7 weeks you should see a strong heartbeat if all is well which is why I think its a good time for a first scan. Hope this gives you some insight!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry katie! Sounds awful. 

Afm food aversions have commenced as well as all day nausea the last 2 days.:nope:


----------



## hollyw79

Reposting for the new members or those who may have missed it~ 

We have a secret Facebook group setup now. I'll be happy to add you of you'd like. Just do a search for me ~ Holly Herrin. My profile picture is of my son wearing a hat with an 83 on it and I will go ahead and add you! :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Holly I just added you! I think. Ha. Hardly use Facebook anymore. My picture is of my husband and I and I am pregnant :)


----------



## Allie84

How is everyone this weekend? 

My hubs and son are out of town visiting my dad. I don't want to fly this early or I would have gone. I thought I'd be super restful and relaxed sitting at home but really I'm just lonely and feeling sick!


----------



## curiousowl

I hope everyone will still post here! I&#8217;m cautious with FB, I didn&#8217;t join a group for DD&#8217;s birth month until after the babies were born.


----------



## curiousowl

DD has been awful this weekend. I know it&#8217;s a combo of me being so sick, DH being in a business trip, being out of her routine at my parent&#8217;s house, and them doing a lot of the parenting but it&#8217;s still tough, especially when I feel so bad.


----------



## hollyw79

Allie~ I hope you were able to enjoy the quiet and rest up! I completely understand not going! 

Curious ~ :hugs: I for sure find it a bit harder when I'm not feeling well. I do think they can pick up on it too...even if we think it's subtle!


----------



## Allie84

YES, I hope people still post in here, too! It does feel 'safer' for me this early in the pregnancy. 

Curious, my DS has been a bit 'off' with me and he doesn't know I'm pregnant yet but he does know how sick I've been feeling. He asked why I sleep so much haha. 

Smells are really getting to me today. Yuck. Oh and commercials for food. It's like I can't think of, look at or smell food. I'm eating really bland things.


----------



## Unexpected212

Scan was good. Measuring spot on at 7 weeks 6 days and a little heartbeat going strong. Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Unexpected212

Also kids pick up on more than you think. was waiting to tell my eldest who is 5 and he straight out asked me if I was pregnant today XD


----------



## sengland

Holly I am requestig to join the fb group. Im due 6/29/18 with #2 here. Havent really been on BNB much since my last pregnancy because Ive been living in the June 2015 babies FB group.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry allie and curious youre not feeling well :hugs:

Yesterday and today ive had a little more energy. And minimal nausea today which is weird since yesterday was my worst day of nausea so far. I think maybe my levels have plateaued for a minute. Hoping they stay away for next week while im in florida and having to be walking around the parks in the heat.


----------



## Allie84

Unexpected you had a scan today? Yay, congrats!! WOW kids are really intuitive. 

sengland, welcome!!!!! Holly will definitely add you on FB. :thumbup:

Rach, I had a day like yesterday and today I'm ill again. BUT I do have more energy I think. Maybe it's all the resting. Good luck in Florida!! I think this is a good time of year to go weather wise! Are you doing Universal or Disney?


----------



## Rach87

Unexpected congrats on scan and a heart-beating-bubs! 

Welcome sengland

Allie thanks! Were going to universal, island of adventure and volcano bay. Staying in a house for a week with 3 other couples. It&#8217;ll be nice bc we can take a day inbetween park days if I need. Im most excited for the water park!


----------



## curiousowl

Great news unexpected! Glad it went well.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you guys


----------



## Allie84

Oooh that sounds fab. Sunshine and relaxing in the pool. Are you a Harry Potter fan? We went there just for the Wizarding World when Alistair was 2 (he just happened to be 2 when they opened Diagon Alley) and he didn't really like the Gringott's actual fire breathing dragon. LOL. Poor kid!


----------



## Sander

Congrats on your scan unexpected!

And have fun on your vacay Rach! 

Hit 8 weeks today, party! Took a huge load of stuff to the donation centre and have finally cleared out 90% of the 2nd bedroom. Feels so great to have it done!


----------



## Mom15

Great news unexpected!

4 more days til my scan, not that Im counting. Lol. 
I can tell things are expanding, because my fibroid started causing mild pain this morning. There seems to be a point (right now) where it gets moved past my intestines. So it puts pressure on them and if I have any air etc move through them it hurts. Also felt a little crampy today, but couldnt tell if that was uterus or not. Nausea was ok today but it is always better when I am not at my desk working. 
I also hope we keep this thread alive. I joined the fb group, but I just find it easier to post here.


----------



## Mona15

Great news, unexpected! 

So sorry for you ladies feeling unwell. Not sure how far you are but for me week 6 was the worst. After that everything is on and off. My nausea strikes in the evenings! Never heard of evening sickness but ok! :D

Went for my regular progesterone shot today, only one of my docs was there; I asked her if I could have a scan today since I am 8w+ now and last week's scan was a bit worrying. She agreed, but then my MIL called my other doc (the two docs work together) and she said there is no need for a scan this week, and to have one after my last shot, which will be on the 29th. I really needed some reassuring, had some baby related nightmares last night, but oh well I guess I'm gonna have to wait.

Be well!


----------



## Rach87

Well I spoke too soon. Tiredness and nausea are back today. Lol oh well. At least i had a day break. 

And i actually prefer bnb to facebook groups. This thread is easier to follow i think. On facebook a lot of comments get missed bc they dont keep everything in order.


----------



## PG5K

Glad the scans are still going well, I've got mine on Thurs.

I have been super nauseous this weekend and pretty grouchy which I think might be being constantly tired and sick feeling. 
I've also had a little more spotting but no cramps or clots so I'm just accepting that it's one of those things. 

I've spent the weekend with my sister and had a nice time with her. She said she's been super busy so didn't get back to most people all week. I think my tiredness is making me a little paranoid at times! But she's important in my life so I don't like to upset her either.


----------



## Squig34

Hi ladies, I'm 6+3 today; due 15 June. I had a scan on Friday at 6 weeks due to my loss history & all was well. Next one at 8 weeks.

I've been following along for a while but wasn't ready to join until I had my scan. Great news on those ladies who have had good scans.

Car a, I hope you get good news tomorrow. 

Mona, why did your MIL think she had any right to go interfering & ringing your other doctor? & why does that doctor override the one who said you could have a scan?


----------



## becsboo

19dpo and i got my 3+ on cbd :happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Welcome squig and congrats! Sorry for all of your losses

Awesome becs! I was excited to do one this pregnancy but they pulled them from the shelves in the US. Guess I just have to wait till 11/2 for my scan. So close yet so far!


----------



## ladders

Great news on the scan unexpected!! And congrats on 3+ becs things are looking good!!

Looks like there are three of us having scans on Thursday! Busy day! I'm starting to get really anxious about although I do feel completely different this time to last time, ie I feel shit!!! So sick and exhaused so I'm hoping that's good!

Curious I'll be sticking around on here don't worry &#128522;

Mona that's so unfair if one said you could have a scan it shouldn't be over ruled especially when you said you was worried! Surely though that means they are not which is a good thing!

Cara good luck for your scan tomorrow will be thinking about you!


----------



## Mom15

Welcome squig! We are due date buddies! Fx all will be going well for you this pregnancy. I am sorry you have had to experience so many losses!


----------



## Allie84

Welcome Squig!!! :wave:

Mona, luckily that's only one week away. I just think to myself one day is one more day of growth for the baby so maybe okay to wait. 

Sorry for all the sickness ladies, I really feel you. :sick:


----------



## Sander

Hi squig welcome :)

Sorry Mona that seems totally unfair! At least at 9 weeks you'll be able to see a ton on your scan!

Did a little experiment cause I have like 15 hpt's left from the mega box I bought ages ago. Seems like the hook effect (or variant hook effect, not 100% on the difference) is in full swing! First test is just regular urine, then I took the same cup and put a ton of water in it and tested again (bottom test). Looks like I could have added even more water haha. Anyways I thought I saw someone on here saying their tests weren't super dark? (Maybe it was another board) but anyways now you know past a certain point the hpt's get lighter - go figure

https://image.ibb.co/jim31R/IMG_0904.jpg


----------



## Allie84

That's so cool! And weird!!! I love it.


----------



## Mom15

How cool is that! Here we are trying to hold our pee for hours in the beginning and you had to add water now to get a strong line. Haha


----------



## Mona15

Ladders, Allie, Sander - thanks girls, yeah I hope the docs are not worried because there really is no reason, and a week is not that much - but a lot for the baby to grow, so, let's just wait it out!
And Sander omg the tests! Go figure! :D



Squig34 said:


> Mona, why did your MIL think she had any right to go interfering & ringing your other doctor? & why does that doctor override the one who said you could have a scan?

Congrats and welcome, Squig! Ah my MIL, *sigh*, she's been my personal "nanny" these few weeks since I'm on bedrest, she is just too much involved already. Things go like that here generally, you don't have a kid with your DH, you have it with the whole family. #-o

How have you ladies been? Especially those around 8 weeks? I only have occasional pulling and the tiniest of cramps and that's all. Don't feel nauseous, don't feel tired... I hope you are all okay!


----------



## ladders

Oh Mona that's rubbish I couldn't take my mil being like that! It's so interesting though the differences in cultures! I'm 8 weeks Thurs and no cramps but tired and so so sick, not being sick but constantly feeling it and all I can stomach is cheese sandwiches or cheese jacket potatoes! So not healthy!

Sander that's cool with the tests I didn't realise the hook server happened so soon!

Cara hope you had good news at your scan


----------



## Squig34

Great news becs!

Mona, I've been reading Peter May's China thriller series, & as well as being good reads, they are fascinating for all the information about Chinese history & culture.


----------



## Mona15

Ah Ladders, you would laugh - she keeps buying me leggings then adjusts them with elastic string so I can wear them throughout my whole pregnancy (because I can't buy prego pants?), hideous blouses, pjs, even got a teddy today, I mean what? 

Squig, then you might have an idea of the marriage/parenting etc situations here. It sounds like an interesting read though, I will look into it!


----------



## ladders

Oh bless she's sounds so sweet and totally suffocating! We are not telling dh parents until after the 12 week scan as we told them early with our first pregnancy as I had to tell work and they went on about how it was so early and wished they didn't know till after 12 weeks, then weren't very supportive through the mc so since then iv thought sod them no saying anything till after 12 weeks


----------



## Mona15

Ah I'm so sorry, that doesn't sound very nice. :( They wished they didn't know know that early wow. :| Then yeah, just let them know later this time... I guess we are both getting different extremes treatment from our in-laws. Why can't there be a middle ground...


----------



## curiousowl

Im 8.5 weeks and continue to feel like garbage. Sigh. Constant nausea. DD and I have been visiting my parents while DH is on his business trip. And my mom had to go back to work today :( Plus their dogs woke me and DD up barking at 3am. She went right back to sleep but I was up for ages.


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! Happy Monday. Only two days until my scan, I am going a bit crazy!!! Just because I can't picture what I'll see! I was reading reviews of my OB and apparently he has an 'older' ultrasound machine, whatever that means. I hope it's still goo enough to see the wee babe!!! 

Mona, your MIL sounds so funny! Sweet but also a bit TOO MUCH haha. 

We will tell my MIL at 12 weeks for so, but before we make a public/Facebook announcement. My mom already knows and my dad does too I think because my mom told him but I don't mention it to him hahaha. They know how paranoid I am. 

I get random cramps, especially in the mornings when my bladder is full. That really seems to hurt!! It goes away when I pee. It's like my bladder is pushing on my uterus. I also get the 'full uterus feeling' and slight cramps when I am active in any way. I'm super duper sleepy as well and constantly nauseous.


----------



## Mom15

Allie - I also have my scan in two days, but I will only be 6w5d. 

Feeling less nauseous today which of course has me freaked out, but nothing I can other than wait. Spotting is also back after a two day hiatus. Oh the joys of first tri!


----------



## Sander

Ugh I was literally on my way out the door this afternoon to catch the bus for work when I started barfing -_- Luckily my employer is super understanding. 

Nausea hasn't been terrible but it definitely comes in waves. It's the exhaustion I'm struggling with the most. 

Excited to see everyone's scans!

Also sorry Ladders about your lame in-laws! Yeah just wait till 12 weeks, if they don't want to know it's their loss. 

My parents know but DH's don't. They already have 6 grandkids so it's not going to be a huge life changer for them - and my sister in law said when they told them, DH's parents didn't really respect the 'don't say anything yet' rule, so I think we'll wait till end of November when 1st tri is done or almost done.

Mom15 - sorry the spotting came back - how annoying! I'm sure your scan will be reassuring, especially if they can find the source of the bleed - once you know it's nothing serious you'll be able to relax more!


----------



## Allie84

Oh no Sander! What have you found helps the sickness, if anything? For me sleeping is the best cure. 

Mom15, oh boo. I can't wait until we have our scans. I can't remember...are you in the US/Canada or UK? 

Curious I hope you are hanging in there. Does the Diclectin work?


----------



## Sander

Allie I agree - the more sleep I get in the morning the less sick I feel. For some reason I couldn't sleep until 4am last night - I was just tossing and turning for hooooours, so I think the lack of sleep made it much worse this morning


----------



## jacksonl8805

Mom15 this first tri spotting sucks so much! Hopefully we catch a break soon.


----------



## KatieA

Hello!!! How is everybody! It looks like a lot are feeling sick. I bought sea bands today. I can maybe tell a difference. Not constant nausea but more in waves. Maybe worth a shot? I had my second US today. It took a moment to find him/her, but then I saw a flicker. I could barely get it out of my mouth. Heartbeat?!?! Then hubs sat up straighter looking for what we were looking at. I, of course, cried because I was so relieved...and hormones...Im sure the nurse thought I was a little goofy. Lol. Sadly Im measuring at 6+1 (supposed to be 6+5) but Im not too worried. I would post our photo but...I havent a clue how. Lol. So relieved!!! Hubs said it looked like BB8 (Star Wars Nerd!) so the name has kinda stuck. Lol.


----------



## Rach87

Katie congrats on good scan! If you go to go advanced and click on the paperclip you can choose from your photo library. Might need to be resized if its too big. 

Also ladies I found the cure for morning sickness........... CIDER MILL DONUTS!!! Lol i swear after I had one my nausea was almost gone. Haha though i may regret that remedy when ive gained 100 lbs. :blush:


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Oh no Sander! What have you found helps the sickness, if anything? For me sleeping is the best cure.
> 
> Mom15, oh boo. I can't wait until we have our scans. I can't remember...are you in the US/Canada or UK?
> 
> Curious I hope you are hanging in there. Does the Diclectin work?

It does! Ive only thrown up a couple of times since I started it. Before that it was 3-5 times a day. I still have good and bad nausea days but it is a huge relief. I take phenergan on the particularly bad days but that just makes me fall asleep.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, sorry to hear the spotting is back!


----------



## Allie84

curiousowl said:


> Allie, sorry to hear the spotting is back!

I think you mean Mom15 or jackon. :flower: So far so good on the spotting front with me...I had implantation spotting *i think* because I wiped and thought AF had arrived but then it didn't so like 4 days later I took a test.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Allie, sorry to hear the spotting is back!
> 
> I think you mean Mom15 or jackon. :flower: So far so good on the spotting front with me...I had implantation spotting *i think* because I wiped and thought AF had arrived but then it didn't so like 4 days later I took a test.Click to expand...

Eek, sorry, yes, I meant both mom15 and jackon. Pregnancy brain! I swear it struck immediately this time.


----------



## Mom15

Sander - thanks and I will update if they find the cause. I also agree the more sleep I get the less nauseous I feel! Also hydration!

Allie - Im in the US although I moved here from Germany in 07. Im still German/European at heart at least when it comes to things like the World Cup or the Olympics! lol. 

Jackson - I hope for both of us that it stops soon. I just have to remind myself that I had it with DS and he is very much proof right here in bed with me that the spotting wasnt anything serious. (grrr that is not where he is supposed to sleep but he woke up and now he wont stay asleep unless he has a hand on me. I can only take laying in a toddler bed for so long.)

Curious - thanks! Glad you were able to tone down the nausea a bit. It still sounds draining to throw up every day. 

Katie - Im so happy you got to see the heartbeat!! Hope that all will be well going forward!


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Hi everyone :wave:

I used to be really active on here back in 2013 when I was pregnant with my daughter. Popped in briefly for my son who was born in 2015 and am very early about 5w4d with #3. EDD is 23rd June. 

I'm in Sydney Australia and have hypothyroidism. Just went to see my endocrinologist today and he's increased my Eltroxin to double dosage on the weekends and regular on weekdays. Usually don't get scans till 12weeks here and AF was pretty regular so no need for a dating scan - I am counting the days till I can see the peanut on a screen!!

I'm waiting on MS to hit... usually about the 5 week mark and I can feel little waves of nausea in the morning but nothing to write home about. I'm scoffing my face now and enjoying food before I can't hold anything down. Part of me is excited I'm not far off 6 weeks and no vomiting yet... might escape it this time? :blush:

Wishful thinking... 

Not sure how often I will get on here with a 4yo and almost 2.5yo but I'll try my best as only my 2 best friends, hubby and my Mum know as it's still early days and it's hard not being able to chat about what I'm experiencing.


----------



## ladders

Welcome jellybean!

Mom and Jackson im.sorry spotting has started again, sure it's nothing but not like you need anything else to worry about in the first tri! 

Katie glad the scan went well!! Did the tech say what the crl was? I'm sure bb8 will catch up soon! Do you have a repeat scan booked?

Curious glad your meds are helping, I'm feeling sick but not actually sick and struggling with that!!

Getting really nervous for my scan Thurs, I have a friend who has just got her bfp and she's loving it and happy, I wish I got to feel like that but mc completely changes how you go through the first bit of pregnancy &#128532;

Allie is your scan tomorrow? If I'm remembering right. How are you feeling?


----------



## Allie84

Welcome jellybean!!!! Nice to have you!! :wave: 

Thanks ladders, yep, my scan is in 24 hours, not that I'm counting haha. Mom15 and I both have them tomorrow!!! I am nervous because so far everything has been textbook except for the low end progesterone readings- really ill, really tired, sore boobs, no spotting or bad cramps...but I still have a hard time picturing there's a baby in my body!!! I feel like I need proof!!! 

(How do you UK ladies wait until 12 weeks before any scan? I would honestly go insane. My old OB only wanted to do one at 20 weeks and I was like yeah right and blagged an early one with my DS....)


----------



## Allie84

I'm also excited to get an EDD since I wasn't tracking anything and the only date I'm sure of is my LMP which was Aug. 27th....and my cycles are very erratic. So honestly I could be one week either side of my ticker. :shrug: I calculated that based on my best guess at ovulation since I was away from DH on a trip for nearly 2 weeks during the cycle and I seemed to have one day of implantation spotting that I only remembered post BFP so I counted backwards from that. We'll see if my sleuthing is any good haha.


----------



## ladders

Ah that is exciting I shall be keeping an eye on your ticker tomorrow! I tracked everything feasibly possible so I pretty much know from the minute! I'm slightly neurotic lol

Ah mom15 sorry I thought your scan was Thurs like mine! Good luck for you tomorrow too!


----------



## Allie84

ladders said:


> Ah that is exciting I shall be keeping an eye on your ticker tomorrow! I tracked everything feasibly possible so I pretty much know from the minute! I'm slightly neurotic lol
> 
> Ah mom15 sorry I thought your scan was Thurs like mine! Good luck for you tomorrow too!

I'm usually very neurotic hahaha. With my son, I temped, charted, used OPKs, and a CBFM (do those even still exist?) and it was 9 cycles of super TTC and one early MC before I got pregnant with DS. 

When we decided to try for number two I just couldn't bring myself to track again as each month was such a bummer when AF came and with my weird cycles ovulation is a gamble every time. So while I was praying for a a BFP this was a big surprise!!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Hi ladies :wave: can I join you? I&#8217;m due June 28th.

Only got a BFP yesterday so still doesn&#8217;t feel real that I&#8217;m pregnant, I have no symptoms which I didn&#8217;t have with my daughter until the morning sickness started at 6 weeks.

I won&#8217;t be telling family until just before Christmas so it&#8217;s nice to have this forum to talk all things baby/pregnancy!


----------



## AnjaaniPari

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP! wishing everyone a happy healthy pregnancy :)

My EDD is June 11th with Baby #1! Beyond excited and still can't believe that its real! :) 

Looking forward to going through this pregnancy journey with all you ladies!


----------



## Squig34

Welcome to all the new ladies :)

Looking forward to hearing about the scans tomorrow. 

Cara, any update from you?

I had a lot of brown spotting this morning but It's gone for now. Spotting is not a good sign for me but I'm trying not to be too anxious as I have my other symptoms, especially nausea.


----------



## PaulaR

I have my scan on oct 31 and I should be 7 weeks and 5 days then. Oh god I can't wait to just see everything is ok. The wait is killing me


----------



## PG5K

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Allie and mom. 

Mom and Jackon, I've had spotting too. I have a tendency to bleed a little when I go for a smear so I think I have a sensitive cervix. My OH doesn't want to have sex incase of any bleeding whilst I'm pregnant so I'm missing it a bit. 

I'm still constantly queasy. The only thing that stops it is eating! I'm going to be huge if it carries on. I'm trying really hard not to put on extra weight but I need to eat carbs or feel like I'm about to be sick. Luckily I've not had to have a day off work yet but some days I could really do with a rest.

I like the sound of your morning sickness cure Rach Haha


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, hope I'm not over-stepping at all... I just saw a few people asking about Cara and she's posted some updates on this thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2449621-sch-vs-miscarriage.html

Just in case anyone wants to pop over and give her some support


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies! Less than 24h til our scan Allie!!! 

Im so exhausted, nauseous and tired that it just has to be a good scan tomorrow. But like, I think it was ladders, said a mc changes your perception of things and its hard not to worry. 
I will update when I can tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sander

Does anyone know what GP and a % next to it means on an ultrasound pic? I was going to ask my midwife at my appointment next week but I'm curious and can't find anything online about it. The US tech said everything was normal, but my measurements said:
CRL: 1.27cm
GA: 7w3d
GP: >10%

I'd really love to know what is under 10% and if that's good or bad. I thought maybe it had to do with the fact that I measured a week smaller than my LMP dates? 

Anyways. Not a big deal but I can't find anything on google for the life of me.


----------



## Allie84

Sander, I have no idea!!! Maybe try asking on 1st tri boards where loads of people will see it? 

Mom, ack, I know!! I am just like, I am soooooo sick and sooooo tired, how can it not be good?!? But then I know with MMCs that can happen so you just never know, it's so hard to be PAL sometimes! 

WELCOME new ladies!!! :wave: Nice to have you!!!!

Ah Squig I can't wait for the spotting to stop for you!! :hug:


----------



## Mona15

Many new ladies have joined! Welcome and congrats on your pregnancies!

Allie, Mom, Ladders - so excited for your scans! Can't wait to see your little bubs!

Sander, I have no idea what that is, I searched briefly but only found something that could be gravida/para but I can't connect it with 10%. I'm sure it's not that, so better ask the technician next time.

Squig, I spotted for 10 days during weeks 5-6. I hope it stops soon for you.

Afm, nothing to report really. I'm waiting for this round of progesterone shots to end (Sunday), and then repeat the scan and blood work. Docs are persistent about me doing the blood work, I have no idea why since u/s is more reliable? Anyway. And lol today my MIL suggested the doctor to keep me on the shots until 12 weeks, just to be safe. #-o


----------



## PG5K

It must be quite hard having your Mil so involved Mona. Mine doesn't know yet, I think we'll tell her after the scans.


----------



## Mona15

Last time I chose not to tell my parents early, then the MC happened, and I decided to tell my mom, to relieve some of the burden and to explain some of my behaviour to her. So now I told her immedately, just to cheer her up a bit. My in-laws are a different story, they kinda had to know because DH is quite busy and MIL is the one who takes me for my shots, prepares my meals, cleans up etc. It's good having her around for those things but sometimes I really do feel like I'm pregnant with her baby. Yuck! She's a handful and always knows the best. :roll:

How have you been btw, PG?

Btw ladies who have pets, are they getting weird when you get pregnant? My pup has been extremely cuddly recently, she's always around me, even started jumping on me on the bed at night. Not full body but with her front legs, like, checking on me or something. So we decided to keep her out of the bedroom for now. :-k


----------



## tgrich

Just booked a scan for next Thursday I cant wait! Rachel do you have one soon as well?


----------



## PG5K

It is nice to have family that cares for you like that, it's probably better than being the other way round and not caring. My parents live in the same street as me so we are very close. 

I'm still feeling really sick and tired but my bleeding has stopped now which is good. I just wish I had energy! I used to bake a hell of a lot but I haven't made a single thing in weeks. I find it relaxing but recently I don't feel I have the energy to stand there. 
Hopefully in the second trimester I can get on with my Christmas baking. 

Fab tgrich! Not long to go now at all. My scan is tomorrow.


----------



## tgrich

PG5K said:


> It is nice to have family that cares for you like that, it's probably better than being the other way round and not caring. My parents live in the same street as me so we are very close.
> 
> I'm still feeling really sick and tired but my bleeding has stopped now which is good. I just wish I had energy! I used to bake a hell of a lot but I haven't made a single thing in weeks. I find it relaxing but recently I don't feel I have the energy to stand there.
> Hopefully in the second trimester I can get on with my Christmas baking.
> 
> Fab tgrich! Not long to go now at all. My scan is tomorrow.

Yay good luck!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## curiousowl

Mona, my cat got super clingy a few days after my BFP. Like wanting to be in contact with me constantly.


----------



## ladders

Ha ha my animals are the same dog super clingy and cat looking at me like im something thats she's stepped in &#129315;&#129315;

How have the scans gone today mom and allie?

Been out Christmas shopping today I'm going to try to be extra organised this year! Although I barely got anything done as dd got bored and I got stressed so spent the rest of the day getting lunch and going soft play!


----------



## Rach87

Ooooh scans!!! So excited for them to start rolling in!

Tgrich yes! Mines 11/2, saw of fb yours is too!


----------



## becsboo

my scan showed twins but 1 sac is a triangle shape with no yolk im 5 weeks the other sac showed a yolk the doctor doesn't think baby b will make it i have another scan in 2 weeks


----------



## Squig34

Twins as you thought becs with those strong early tests! I'm sorry to hear that things are looking hairy for baby b; I know it could turn around as you're still early, so praying that is the case :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed for baby b becsboo it's still early days so could improve. I 've very jealous of all these scans. I have to wait another 2 and half weeks til my private scan at 8 weeks. Seems ages away. 

One of our dogs has been extra clingy to me recently.


----------



## angie90

Lots of prayers for baby B! Thinking of you And positive news! GOt my private scan on Saturday at 8 weeks 5 days. Couldn't wait for the 12 week NHS! Hoping it feels real then as still Can't believe it! Thought I'd have this "pregnant feeling" but just feel hungry which is no change hahaha


----------



## Sander

Wow twins becs that's awesome! Do you have any other twins or are these the first? 5 weeks is so super early I'm sure things can change quickly for the better with baby B :)

Mona my dog has been very cuddly and also seems a lot more protective - even though she's not a guard dog or anything. 

Congrats on your scan as well Angie - very exciting :)

Hope everyone else's scans go well!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh wow becs! Twins. I will be thinking all kinds of good thoughts for both babies. I&#8217;m sure this is a lot to process so big hugs to you.


----------



## becsboo

no other twins but 9 children already lol im praying for baby b


----------



## ladders

Oh becs I'm sorry it's not perfect news, I'm sure baby b will catch up it's so early and with double competition it might just take a bit longer to get to the same place!


----------



## Mom15

Becs - I hope baby b catches up! Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Good news for me! Scan showed one tiny baby with a healthy heart beat :) measuring 6w4d!


----------



## Sander

Congrats mom15!!


----------



## Allie84

Aww becs, praying for you!!! :hugs: It's so so early for you, I'd try not to worry! 

Mom15, yay for a great scan!!!! 

AFM, I have a baby bean in there measuring 8w3d with a new due date of June 3rd!! I'll have to figure out how to change my ticker!!!

I was so shocked, all of a sudden there she was, the heartbeat was so strong and fast and made me so happy! Doctor said everything looked great! I have a tilted uterus and it was a transvag scan so my vagina hurts a bit now. :( I hope I don't spot but I have a tendency to spot after scans. 

Oh this something fun -- when I gave birth to DS, I had a John Mayer playlist on. When the doctor was doing the U/S, John Mayer came on again and the doctor said that's when he saw the baby wiggle!!! :cloud9: My DH's favorite band also played, Oasis, and I think those are both good signs from the universe/God! :) 

In sad news, I woke up to learn one of my best friends from middle school died last night!! I haven't seen her in 10 years but it was a shock. I feel so upset. I asked the doc if it was okay for me to feel upset and he said babe won't notice. 

Mona, I'm just not sure your MIL knows what she's talking about haha. Around 8 weeks the placenta takes over, my doctor wasn't worried about my low progesterone because at this point it's not even something 'we' make. :shrug: But it also doesn't hurt so if it makes your MIL feel better......

Mom15, was your scan transvag or abdominal?


----------



## Mom15

Mine was just abdominal. First time thats ever happened this early. I think transvaginally would have been easier to see baby as it kept hiding. I was holding my breath when first an empty sac appeared, but then baby appeared and we saw the flicker :) But sonographer said she got everything she needed so I didnt make her. Lol


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on the good scans ladies! So happy for you.


----------



## Allie84

Ooh you are lucky it was abdominal!!! Are you super thin haha? I think I have too much of my last pregnancy fat on my tummy for it to even work haha. Well, maybe that's not true because I don't have a chubby pelvis. But they just went straight up there haha. Hubby, doctor, nurse and med student in the room. :blush:


----------



## Allie84

If you are not in the FB group yet please pray for Jenifer, she's being kept overnight in hospital with pain and bleeding. I hope she wouldn't mind me posting, just wanna keep good thoughts sent her way.


----------



## Mona15

Becs, congrats on the twins omg that's exciting, especially after 9 children! :D Hoping and praying everything will be ok with baby b!

Awesome news Mom! So that means baby measured on spot right?

Congrats Allie! How did that happen haha, one week ahead? Great! So sorry for your friend, though, I'm sure it's very upsetting even though you haven't seen each other in a long time. About my shots, yeah, since they can't do any damage (I guess), I will just keep taking them for everyone to feel safer. :-s

As for Jennifer, I will get to fb as soon as I can, praying for her!


----------



## Mom15

Yes, Mona, it measured spot on. A day off I guess, but at so little thats spot on for me. DS also measured a day behind on the first sono. 

Keeping Jenifer in my thoughts!


----------



## ladders

Ah amazing news on the scans mom and allie! Im.so chuffed for you both. Just waiting for mine now and feel so nervous i could pass out!


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck ladders! :hugs: I'm certain it will go great!


----------



## Mom15

Good luck ladders!


----------



## becsboo

gl ladders x


----------



## Mom15

Allie84 said:


> Ooh you are lucky it was abdominal!!! Are you super thin haha? I think I have too much of my last pregnancy fat on my tummy for it to even work haha. Well, maybe that's not true because I don't have a chubby pelvis. But they just went straight up there haha. Hubby, doctor, nurse and med student in the room. :blush:


Haha, I think Im just normal wait. Currently 152lbs at 5-8.5. I kind of prefer the internal this early, because her pushing on my full bladder was so uncomfortable that it was hard to enjoy the scan. Plus I she had a hard time getting the baby into view and I think internally she would have had a better angle. I have a 6-7cm fibroid which I should have mentioned to her. She first didnt know and thought the baby was in my cervix, but then she recognized what she was looking at. 
Total different topic, there is one financial benefit to the mc. I have already reached my deductible. So things wont cost me much for the rest of the year. Of course had I not mc I would not have expenses next year so really there are no savings. Its just nice that these next few visits feel like freebees :)

Btw my doc is so nice he is having me come in in three weeks again for a reassurance scan :)


----------



## PG5K

Oh no for Jennifer, I really hope things are ok for her. 

That's fab news on the scans Allie and mom! 

I had my scan today. My little dot is measuring 8 weeks and a couple of days so she said the DD should be about the 4-5th June. 
I thought I was a day to two ahead because of my ovulation timings. 
The pictures were really clear and I got to listen to the heartbeat. The private scan was definitely worth it! Now to wait for my midwife appointment and my NHS scan.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20171026-WA0003.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mona15

Looks lovely, PG! That's really pretty clear indeed! Was it abdominal? 

Ladders we are waiting! I hope everything went well!


----------



## PG5K

It was Mona, I was really surprised how clear it was as it wasn't that good 5 years ago with my first! I had a little grainy picture and a bit of a heartbeat fluttering then.


----------



## dogmom531

Just checking in, it took me forever to catch up I need to join the fb group I feel like I could keep up with that a lot easier haha congrats to everyone getting scans and heartbeats! Im so jealous I had my first appt but no scan. Doesnt look like theyll give me one until 20 weeks!? Theres no way Ill wait that long. Ill have to pay for an earlier one I guess. Last time around I got one at 7 weeks so I dont know why I dont get one this time. Still sick and tired. Counting down until this first trimester is over!


----------



## PG5K

That's not good at all dogmom! There's no way I could wait to 20 weeks either, it's been hard enough waiting for 8 weeks to go by. 
I hope they do scan you soon, otherwise private is definitely better for your sanity than waiting


----------



## Mom15

Great scan PG!

Dogmom - crazy they wont scan you before 20 weeks! I could never wait that long. Hope you can organize one before that.


----------



## Squig34

Great to hear about your good scans, mom, Allie & PG! Isn't it amazing how they already look like little babies at 8 weeks? :)

Allie, my rainbow's birthday is 3rd June :)

Ladders, I hope all went ok?

I'm not sure who Jenifer is, but I hope all turns out ok for her :(

Just sick here. I'll most likely have nausea for my whole pregnancy. I find it really tough going, especially as I don't want to tell my boss I'm pregnant til after my 20 week scan if at all possible, so I can't take any time off sick.


----------



## ladders

Scan went really well thank goodness!! The little splodge measuring 8w 1d and nice strong heartbeat. I'm so so relieved feel like I could sleep for a week now!


----------



## becsboo

:happydance:


----------



## jacksonl8805

Dogmom (and anyone else who hasn't) you can add Holly Herrin as a friend on Facebook and she will add you to the secret group. This way no one can find it since most of us haven't announced. 

Her profile picture is her son wearing a hat with an 83 on it.


----------



## jacksonl8805

Yay ladders!!! :)


----------



## Mom15

Awesome ladders!


----------



## Allie84

Mona15 said:


> Congrats Allie! How did that happen haha, one week ahead?

Thanks for the condolences :hugs: 

Well I was just guessing on my ticker as I wasn't tracking - I knew my LMP and I assumed I ovulated on Day 21 as a I tend to, but must have ovulated at a 'normal' 14 days! :shrug: :thumbup:



Mom15 said:


> [
> Its just nice that these next few visits feel like freebees :)
> 
> Btw my doc is so nice he is having me come in in three weeks again for a reassurance scan :)

That IS nice in a way, it's good not to have to worry about the cost of every scan/visit. :thumbup: 

Is your scan in 3 weeks the 'nuchal scan'? That's what I'm getting done at 12 weeks. It's optional but I think if I don't take it I don't get peek at bubs til 20 week scan. 



dogmom531 said:


> one until 20 weeks!? Theres no way Ill wait that long. Ill have to pay for an earlier one I guess. Last time around I got one at 7 weeks so I dont know why I dont get one this time. Still sick and tired. Counting down until this first trimester is over!

Dogmom, my old practice, where I had my son, was that way --- unless you were super unsure of your dates (and I knew my exact conception date with DS)....they only plan to do one scan at 20 weeks! I think that's crazy too haha!!! Perhaps you can do what I did and blag your way to one. If they have any reason to need to make sure you implanted in your utuerus (I said I was having pain on one side....technically true....it was cramps on both sides though :blush:) and they gave an early scan. 

PG--- yay, another due date buddy!!! :kiss::kiss: WOW that is such a clear pic. I will have to upload mine in a minute. The one on my doc's office def. isn't that clear or fancy!!! How cool!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

ladders said:


> Scan went really well thank goodness!! The little splodge measuring 8w 1d and nice strong heartbeat. I'm so so relieved feel like I could sleep for a week now!

YAY ladders! I know that feeling of relief from yesterday, I was almost light headed!! SO happy for you!!! :happydance::kiss::sleep::sleep: No go take a nap if you can.


----------



## dogmom531

Allie thats not a bad idea!! lol they said I can come in nov 7 and they should be able to pick up the hb by Doppler so at least theres that. 

Yay Ladders glad you can relax now!!


----------



## Allie84

Okay so here's my scan from yesterday. Def. not as fancy as PG's haha!! Plus I have a tilted uterus so he couldn't come at it from the normal angle, oof! 

But there's my little bean! She even wiggled a bit at one point!! :cloud9::happydance:


------------------------------


Hope I'm not overstepping again but Jenifer lost the baby. :( It's on our FB group. She is still in hospital so not sure if she can access BnB. :hug: Just to keep her in our thoughts......
 



Attached Files:







22851852_10159766820060727_4366340942453263600_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies I'm so relieved, celebrating tonight with pizza since prosecco off the table lol
 



Attached Files:







20171026_181714.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hollyw79

Pizza!! All the noms!


----------



## curiousowl

Great news PG and ladders! So happy for your both.


----------



## hollyw79

Ladders. Just now see the picture of your little bub :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news on the scans.


----------



## becsboo

:cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

Loving all the scan pics. :) I keep staring at mine even though it's hard to make anything out.


----------



## Squig34

Great news Ladders! Love the scan pic & yours too Allie! Just for the craic, here is mine from.Friday at 6 weeks - REALLY not much to see &#128514; (top left corner if you're struggling!)

I'm sorry to hear about Jenifer's loss.
 



Attached Files:







20171020_091724.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## angie90

LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing these scans! So cute!!


----------



## hollyw79

So cute Squig! Looks just like mine did at 6w :)


----------



## Mona15

Ladders yey! Congrats! 
All of you laides' scans look great!
Squig, mine was pretty similar to that around 6 weeks as well. :D

So sorry about Jennifer. :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Awww so cute squig!!!


Anyone else getting sharp shooting pain off and on? I had some earlier today. It feels like a stabbing and lasts a few seconds. I think this is round ligament pain but I'm not sure. It freaks me out!!


----------



## Mona15

Well I had an unexpected scan just now, baby was like a smudge on the screen, the doc said it grew since last time but she couldn't find a heartbeat... I'm not sure about the growth as well, nothing looked defined to me, and I'm supposed to be 9 weeks tomorrow... Do you think the progesterone shots would prevent me from miscarrying, if that's the case? They asked me to go for a repeat scan in a week.. I really don't know what to make of it. :cry:


----------



## curiousowl

Mona15 said:


> Well I had an unexpected scan just now, baby was like a smudge on the screen, the doc said it grew since last time but she couldn't find a heartbeat... I'm not sure about the growth as well, nothing looked defined to me, and I'm supposed to be 9 weeks tomorrow... Do you think the progesterone shots would prevent me from miscarrying, if that's the case? They asked me to go for a repeat scan in a week.. I really don't know what to make of it. :cry:

:/ Im sorry things are so uncertain. Yes, progesterone can temporarily prevent a miscarriage from happening. Was the equipment new or old? Was your ultrasound abdominal or vaginal? These things matter when the baby is so tiny at this point. I wouldnt be convinced of anything at this point, in your situation. Fx this week goes quickly and you see a healthy babe next week.


----------



## Mona15

Thanks curious, well the equipment seems pretty old, and it was abdominal scan; she said she could see a tiny flicker of a heart beat but couldn't find it to hear it. I'm thinking of going to a normal big hospital for the check up next week, will see what happens.


----------



## becsboo

Mona only transviginal ultersounds are really accurate at this stage try not to worry


----------



## Sander

Mona that's so awesome though that she saw the heartbeat! I didn't get to hear mine at my ultrasound either, he said the machine they use to hear sound was too powerful to use at 7 weeks. Plus I heard most people don't get to hear the heartbeat until later on. But you know it's there so that's great!


----------



## hollyw79

Mona :hugs: so hard to say! Is there any way you can do a private scan? If probably go in to the hospital or something and complain of cramps or something and ask to be scanned. I'm sorry you're having to worry! :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Mona - Im so sorry you are going through this. I agree with the others. Find a different place. Not sure if this is even possible with where you live and the laws, but is there any internet research you can do to find a place with new equipment? When I first started reading your post I thought there is very little hope, but when you said she saw a flicker of a heartbeat I thought maybe it really is just the equipment. Even if they cant hear it, Im surprised the machine wouldnt let them measure the heartbeat. Also I agree that you should just complain of cramping and go to an emergency room, by I dont know again how things work with where you are living. I hope the best for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## LillyFleur

Look at all the lovely scan photos :cloud9: 

I&#8217;m still at that stage of being pregnant where it just feels so early and fragile I don&#8217;t want to think about it, just had a lovely 2 nights away with DH and DD so it&#8217;s back to reality now, just waiting for the morning sickness to start.......


----------



## Cara x

Hi ladies,

So sorry I haven't properly updated on here. For anyone not in the facebook group, I unfortunately started miscarrying on Saturday night. Bled quite heavily so was taken into triage but they let me out after removing some clots. They told me to keep my scan appointment for Monday, which unfortunately confirmed that it was just clot that was left. It's been a very difficult week but I'm feeling more like myself today. 

I had a fertility appointment already scheduled for Wednesday this week (had been too scared to cancel it, especially after my 6w scan was inconclusive) and my consultant seems positive about our chances of conceiving again soon. We were ttc for 4 years, had a miscarriage on our 2nd cycle and then nothing until now. But I've recently had a laparoscopy and dye test, which apparently can increase your fertility for 6-9 months, and she also said you can be more fertile after a miscarriage. From now on, I've to take baby aspirin after a positive pregnancy test for its blood thinning properties, as it's apparently an unproven theory that a lot of miscarriages are caused by tiny clots in the placenta or cord. I'm also allowed to go for early loss blood tests if I'm not pregnant again by Christmas, even though they don't usually do them until you've had 3 consecutive losses. 

Haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but I hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Cara, :hug: and thanks for the update. I'm so glad you kept your appt and it sounds very promising!!!! I take a baby aspirin from the moment of a BFP since my early miscarriage and so far so good. I really, really pray you get your BFP by Christmas. Thank you so much for updating, i've been thinking about you. 

Lilly, glad you had a a good trip. Welcome back! 

Mona....OH MY GOSH I am mad at your doctor. I agree with the other ladies...go a hospital ER and say you are pregnant and cramping and your Dr. wasn't sure if you were miscarrying or not they will use the hospital equipment to give you a proper scan. A flicker of a heartbeat is great.....I know when I had my scan he turned up the volume (??) for just a few seconds to listen to baby's heartbeat and record it. Perhaps your machine didn't have that ability or like someone else said maybe they didn't want to send those powerful vibrations to check? Either way, I would demand to be seen by someone, living in uncertainty is terrible. :( Please keep us updated. 

How is everyone else today? Happy Friday? I'm wiped out but we have full weekend of Halloween festivities on the agenda...a Halloween party at church, a birthday party at a pumpkin patch, and I'm going to a concert on Sunday (Billy Corgan of Smashing Pumpkins). I booked it before I knew I was pregnant....luckily it's an acoustic set so it's not like i'll need to worry about crazy concert goers hah. 

I'm trying to relax today to prep myself. I officially am on leave from the airport as of yesterday (as least it's semi official). So.....this is going to be new to me!! :wacko:


----------



## curiousowl

Big hugs Cara. I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Squig34

Cara, so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you've at least got a treatment plan - I know several ladies who've had success with taking baby aspirin. Aspirin is part of my protocol too, but not for another few weeks.

Mona, It's good news that your doc could see the HB even if she couldn't hear it. But definitely go somewhere more reliable if you can.


----------



## Mona15

Again, so sorry Cara, and thank you for finding time to write to us. Good luck with your fertility plan, I'm sure you will be able to conceive quickly, but do allow yourself some time to heal first. Many hugs!

Allie, what a busy week! And yay for the concert! An acoustic gig sounds just perfect. 

Thank you all for the concern and suggestions - yes I think next week I will just go to a normal hospital (the doc I'm seeing now has a tiny private clinic) and I think I will get a "first scan" without saying I am in pain or anything. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## angie90

Scan in 2 hours!! Feeling excited and nervous!!! Will post a pic when I'm back xx


----------



## angie90

Also sending lots of love to you Cara! I'm glad you have a treatment plan And it sounds like they are being really pro active  x


----------



## Mom15

Cara - Im so sorry for your loss :(!

Angie - how did it go?


----------



## angie90

It won't let me upload a photo at the moment but it went well! A strong heartbeat! I was meant to drink a pint of water first and didn't so they said the photo wasn't as good as it could have been! And I'm measuring 7w6d instead of 8w5d but I wasn't tracking so looks like I got caught the very end of my fertile window instead of beginning!


----------



## Mom15

Glad it went well! So we are very close in gestation :)


----------



## Allie84

Yay Angie. :hugs:

Went to a birthday party tonight on a farm and it was really fun. I spent a lot of time sitting by the fire (tried to avoid the smoke) and I don't know if that's it but I am the sickest I've been yet. Absolutely feeling dreadful. Laying in bed right now, I took a sickness pill (half a Unisom) and have some ginger ale and am really hoping I don't throw up. 

Grateful for the sickness but yowza. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## ladders

Yeah Angie good news on the scan!! 

Mona how are you doing? I'm with the other ladies and would get a second scan from somewhere else. Although very good they saw a heartbeat even if didn't hear it as seeing it is the most important. At my scan I didn't get and notes of how quick heartbeat was so maybe it's not always done.

Allie rubbish your feeling so sick, curious how's your sick was doing? I'm still feel sick but not as bad as before my scan so i rhink was a bir of anxiousness making it worse.

Cara iv been thinking of you, glad you have a plan and you are being looked after xx


----------



## PG5K

I'm glad the scans are going well!
It must be so frustrating Mona as the last one wasn't a good experience for you either but I'm with the other ladies that seeing even a little heartbeat is a very good sign.

Cara - I'm really sorry to hear but I'm glad they have a good plan in place. Its positive you did get pregnant so fingers crossed for your sticky bean very soon. 

I went to legoland with my DD and my OH Friday and Saturday. It was really good but exhausting! 
We booked it before finding out I was pregnant so it's kinda wiped me out. I was asleep at 9:30 last night feeling very very sick. 
The clocks going back this morning has been good but mainly because I've managed to get loads done and it's still only lunch time! I'll need to rest up later. 
I keep getting brown cm on and off but at the scan she couldn't see any reason at all for it so I'm just being positive. 

Is anyone else oh being a little odd? I know I've been sick and tired but we've not had sex in over 2 weeks as he's worried about hurting the baby and he seems a little down. 
Hes super excited for the baby and is maybe a little over protective. 
It's just weird but I miss having sex (even if 90% of the time I don't want it)


----------



## Squig34

Good news Angie :)

PG do you think your husband is anxious? No sex here either but I don't miss it & anyway I'm afraid it will cause spotting so I think it will be at least several more weeks before we risk it.

Sick & exhausted here too. However I'm struggling much less with food than I normally do in first tri, which is a bonus. I haven't lost any weight but I haven't put any on yet either.


----------



## Mom15

No sex here either. Waiting till the spotting stops and then I still have to convince DH as he is too afraid he could hurt sth &#128514; 

Same here. Feeling awful today and my weight has been steady. So exhausted.


----------



## hollyw79

Don't worry.. I'm gaining enough for all of you :rofl: eating is the only thing that helps whenever the nausea shows up!


----------



## curiousowl

hollyw79 said:


> Don't worry.. I'm gaining enough for all of you :rofl: eating is the only thing that helps whenever the nausea shows up!

Hahahaha. Same! We will eat for the board. I literally eat every 30 mins. It sucks. Im not a snacker by nature but I start throwing up as soon as my stomach empties. I hate eating this often.


----------



## Mona15

I have gained a couple of kgs as well! I don't eat that often nor eat a lot, but I eat a lot of breads and pastries! Much more than ever before. Pants are tight. :D

No sex here either. Whenever I see my doc during my daily shot visits, she reminds me not to bd during the first trimester. As if "sex addict" were written on my forehead or smth lol. I feel sorry for dh but to be honest I have no desire whatsoever anyway. :-k

Also, they took my blood today. Decided not to have another scan (had 3 already!!), so will first see how (if, even) hcg progresses and then decide what to do.


----------



## hollyw79

Mona :hugs: when will you get the blood work back?


----------



## Mona15

hollyw79 said:


> Mona :hugs: when will you get the blood work back?

:hugs: Early Wed morning. Trying not to freak out. :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Mona15 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Mona :hugs: when will you get the blood work back?
> 
> :hugs: Early Wed morning. Trying not to freak out. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hopefully it will go well! Xoxo


----------



## Mom15

Fx Mona!


----------



## Squig34

Hoping for a great result for you Mona.

So sick today. Usually I like to complain when I'm ill, it helps me feel better &#128521; but I can't say anything at work cos I don't want people knowing! DH is getting sick but I hope he's able to make dinner so I can eat & go to bed.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey ladies &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; 

It&#8217;s been a while since I posted in here since using the fb group. I thought I had, and still mostly likely did have, a miscarriage last Wednesday, I was 5+1. I had horrible cramping which turned to bleeding last wednday in to Thursday. It was so instant and painful that I went to the ER. When I got there she checked my cervix, said it was still closed, then did an ultrasound and saw nothing in my uterus or in my tube. They said that was expected since I was still so early. My hcg was 900&#8217;s. They kept me overnight for pain management and the next morning drew my numbers and they had dropped to 465. They sent me home with miscarriage information and that has been all. 
That was last Wednesday evening in to Thursday. It&#8217;s Monday now and since the hospital my bleeding has just been this pink red spotting. It&#8217;s only there when I wipe and my boobs hurt worse than they did before. So I took a pregnancy test about an hour ago, and that line was darker than any of my others leading up to that point. I attached a picture for you. 
I know the only thing I can do is get my bloods checked again and see where they&#8217;re at. Idk if maybe there was something lingering in my tube that needs to be removed or if maybe by some grace of God there&#8217;s still a baby in there and maybe it was a misdiagnosis. I&#8217;ve heard of these things happening when there&#8217;s two and you lose one and not the other. 
Anyways I&#8217;m not putting my eggs in that basket just yet but I can&#8217;t explain why my test today would be darker than any of the others I&#8217;d taken before last Wednesday happened. The bottom right corner is today, the one above it was taken 9 10 days ago. Which was 5 days before the bleeding happened. 

Long story I just needed somewhere to write that all down. We got so excited an announced that we were pregnant. Then annanounced it and this whole weekend has been shit to be honest. 

I know it&#8217;s orobablt nothing but wanted to hear what you ladies had to say. Thank you &#10084;&#65039;

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/481A28E2-3E1A-466A-B8F1-A99BADBEC528.jpg


----------



## angie90

Hi Mrs Iwnamkabb. I didn't want to read and not reply! But I don't know any answer unfortunately! My friend once told me that after a miscarriage that a pregnancy test remains positive for a while, but I don't know if that would explain the darker test which is definitly darker!! I hope some of the other girls are able to give some better insight! Asking for a further blood test seems a plan  sending you lots of love! Xx


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> I keep getting brown cm on and off but at the scan she couldn't see any reason at all for it so I'm just being positive.
> 
> Is anyone else oh being a little odd? I know I've been sick and tired but we've not had sex in over 2 weeks as he's worried about hurting the baby and he seems a little down.
> Hes super excited for the baby and is maybe a little over protective.
> It's just weird but I miss having sex (even if 90% of the time I don't want it)

First, I got brown CM with my DS nearly the entire pregnancy. Is it like tan? I even showed an OB nurse my pantyliner once :blush::blush: and she was like 'Don't even worry about that.' I've read that yellow CM can dry to a tannish color as well, on your undies or pantyliner. 

I also read if it's brown and 'old' it's probably fromr irritating your cervix a few days before. 

Sex.....none here, no way hahahahaha. Before the MS started I agreed to erm, provide oral sex, but now my MS is too bad for me to imagine that, yuck. I do miss the intimacy a lot, though, and my DH is NOT a cuddler so without sex we don't have a lot of physical connection. Not sure what to do. I want to cuddle longer and but he's just like, meh. 

I'll go back to sex after first tri I think......


----------



## Allie84

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hey ladies &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Its been a while since I posted in here since using the fb group. I thought I had, and still mostly likely did have, a miscarriage last Wednesday, I was 5+1. I had horrible cramping which turned to bleeding last wednday in to Thursday. It was so instant and painful that I went to the ER. When I got there she checked my cervix, said it was still closed, then did an ultrasound and saw nothing in my uterus or in my tube. They said that was expected since I was still so early. My hcg was 900s. They kept me overnight for pain management and the next morning drew my numbers and they had dropped to 465. They sent me home with miscarriage information and that has been all.
> That was last Wednesday evening in to Thursday. Its Monday now and since the hospital my bleeding has just been this pink red spotting. Its only there when I wipe and my boobs hurt worse than they did before. So I took a pregnancy test about an hour ago, and that line was darker than any of my others leading up to that point. I attached a picture for you.
> I know the only thing I can do is get my bloods checked again and see where theyre at. Idk if maybe there was something lingering in my tube that needs to be removed or if maybe by some grace of God theres still a baby in there and maybe it was a misdiagnosis. Ive heard of these things happening when theres two and you lose one and not the other.
> Anyways Im not putting my eggs in that basket just yet but I cant explain why my test today would be darker than any of the others Id taken before last Wednesday happened. The bottom right corner is today, the one above it was taken 9 10 days ago. Which was 5 days before the bleeding happened.
> 
> Long story I just needed somewhere to write that all down. We got so excited an announced that we were pregnant. Then annanounced it and this whole weekend has been shit to be honest.
> ]

I am sure it's been a roller coaster!!! I know it can take awhile for HCG to go all the way down. I think the only thing to do is get your HCG tested again???
Oh and if AF doen't show, you can still ovulate this cycle and should be more fertile....so if you don't bleed anymore and your tests get lighter, I would make sure to BD like crazy......


----------



## Unexpected212

My life right now is feeling ravenous, eating, feeling sick after I eat and/or throwing up. Then feeling ravenous again and the cycle keeps repeating!!!

Ahhhh, I love this lil bean already and have my first midwife appointment on Weds and should get a date for a scan but I am the WORST pregnant person, I don't glow I just get acne and sick XD


----------



## Allie84

Happy Monday everyone.....how is everyone??? It's quiet in here!!! 

I thought I'd come back from my concert to a huge list of posts. Maybe we need to advertise our month group better haha. 

My concert was....interesting.....I had to drink Sprite the entire time to avoid feeling ill and then I had to go stand at the bar as I was falling asleep. :dohh: It was a good gig, but acoustic so already quite relaxing....

Holly and Curious, lol. Keep eating, baby needs it! I'm worried that I'm not enough and just eating fruit and junk. Like that's it. Fruit with junk food. I am super bloated and bigger though my weight is the same. Part of it is my progesterone supplements I think and also constipation and a little bit baby haha. 

Mona, :hugs: ,I feel like I'm always contradicting your doctors BUT aren't you past the point of HCG peak?!?! So it will have gone down anyways?!?! Correct me if I'm wrong....

Can't believe I'm 9 weeks. I've done a terrible job at keeping this a secret (how do you do it Squig at work?!?!?!?) Basically anything that has seen me in person in the past month knows because I feel I need to explain why I'm sick, look like a zombie, no make up, bags under my yes and I've turned into a hermit and a bad mom too. My son Alistair's 6th birthday is in 2 weeks and I've not planned a thing, I feel terrible about it. :(


----------



## Allie84

Unexpected212 said:


> My life right now is feeling ravenous, eating, feeling sick after I eat and/or throwing up. Then feeling ravenous again and the cycle keeps repeating!!!
> 
> Ahhhh, I love this lil bean already and have my first midwife appointment on Weds and should get a date for a scan but I am the WORST pregnant person, I don't glow I just get acne and sick XD

Happy 9 weeks to us. :thumbup::thumbup: Are you thinking of getting a doppler? 

No glow here either, I swear I look grey and exhausted all the time. 

I think the glow happens in 2nd tri, glorious 2nd tri, only one month away!!! 

We should be somewhat normal by Christmas!?!


----------



## Unexpected212

I have a doppler and have managed to find the heartbeat since friday without much trouble :)

I'm hoping it goes away in second tri, my last baby I had the sickness my whole pregnancy. I was literally throwing up still just before labour and during


----------



## angie90

This glow they promise is a lie haha! I'm covered in spots, huge bags under my eyes and look like a permanently exhausted pidgeon haha!!


----------



## ladders

Mona good luck for your results tomorrow! Hope your feeling ok? Do you have a follow up scan booked or not yet?

Definetly no glow here either ladies iv been feeling so rubbish the last few days! Off trick or treating with dd tonight which I'm really looking forward to as she's so excited and so cute in her skeleton outfit


----------



## Mona15

Haha nope, no glow. Skin looks dull and breaks out occasionally, hair is whatever and I feel mostly exhausted - insomnia hit hard throughout this past week. I wake up around 3am for the toilet feeling super sleepy, go back to bed and eyes open wide! I fall asleep around 6. This has been the pattern for a few days already! Last night I got up, had a snack, played some music... It was a torture, I really wanted to sleep. Maybe it's stress, or who knows... 

I really hope I get to sleep in tomorrow, not get up early and stress about the results. I should have them around 9 in the morning. Then we'll see, if numbers look ok I think I'll skip the scan and go on with the hormone shots. I'm getting dizzy haha.


----------



## PaulaR

I feel so relieved. Heartbeat 139 bpm today and just the one baby! Phew


----------



## curiousowl

Great news Paula!


----------



## curiousowl

Definitely no glow here either! Just skin breakouts like I had with DD. I&#8217;m dressing up with her and we will trick or treat later.


----------



## becsboo

this twin pregnancy is completely different form all my others i hope that means baby b is doing well
i starving all the time and really thirsty


----------



## Allie84

Awesome Paula!!! Did you have a scan today?!?! 

Haha don't worry ladies....we will be glowing soon in 2nd tri I think. 

I'm feeling worried...gave in to sexual relations this morning and it totally made my uterus contract which I know is normal and I've not been told to avoid sex or anything, but still worried about the contractions effect on wee babe. :/ Guilty guilty all the time, I feel it's a mom's mantra. :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

No glow here either, I feel shocking. Super tired and sick. Im feeling grateful for the sickness today though as had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. Now Im paranoid about every twinge and pain. I still have 11 days to wait til my early scan. 

Great news on the scan Paula.
Allie Im sure bean didnt feel anything, not nice though we have dtd a few times and all has been fine but I ve worried it could cause problems.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks! 

I know, I am hoping I am energized for taking Alistair trick or treating tonight.It's so cold out and the thought is just not appealing but I will do it for him!


----------



## Unexpected212

I haven't had sex since we found out cos my cervix is always so sensitive in the first trimester it usually causes a bleed which causes me to panic, so I just avoid.


----------



## Squig34

Good news Paula :)

Allie, bean will be fine.

Mrs, sorry to hear you've likely miscarried. Your test may be darker because of rising hcg between the two tests, it takes a while for hormone levels to drop after a loss but the fact your cervix is closed seems odd. I hope there is still somehow good news for you.

I told 2 of my close work colleagues today because I feel so rotten - I look fine, but am quieter, getting breathless & generally not at myself. Not to mention eating so much. They had both suspected but we're delighted for me. I think it will be a little easier with someone knowing. Haven't told my boss yet though.

I want to sleep but there have been fireworks going off for hours. People are so freaking selfish.


----------



## LillyFleur

Well the on and off nausea has started... Wont be long until the constant nausea arrives....

Booked a private scan on 12th Nov when Ill be 7+3.


----------



## Mona15

Congrats on the good scan Paula!

Allie I'm sure it's nothing, baby has a lot of space there to feel comfortable even with some contractions, I think.

Squig, having someone who knows makes things a bit easier for sure! When do you plan on telling your boss?

Afm - still waiting, the results are late haha whyyy!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Squig and Mona!!!

Squig, it's good you told someone, people do start to wonder why you're 'off' and now you'll have some support.

Mona, late results!! Nooooo whyyyyyyy. What time zone are you in btw? It must be morning for you and I'm just now home for the evening at 9 pm. 

Between the two events and eating dinner and the driving, I had Alistair out trick or treating for 3 hours.....I'm exhausted!!! I got a bit sore in the vagina at the end of all the walking, kind of odd but I remember that from Alistair (gosh, having a second pregnancy is actually easier in some ways).

Lilly sorry the MS has started. Hard to believe I'm going on a month of feeling so sick with very little reprieve except for sleeping and the first hour I wake up. 

So many of our ladies have been MIA, I hope we hear from them soon. Hmmmm.


----------



## Mona15

I'm out ladies.

Must be quite a sight, the white girl who lost it at the hospital. D&C tomorrow. Eh.


----------



## Mom15

First off Mona, Im so sorry :( I hope they take good care of you. Take time for yourself now. I just went through a mc earlier this year and its just cruel in so many ways. The drop in hormones will not help with the emotions at all. Feel free to vent! :hugs:

Sorry ladies I have been MIA. Just counting the days till my next scan (Thursday, Nov 16th). Feeling nauseas most days from the moment I get up til I go to bed. Soooo exhausted. I am not a napper, but I have had more catnaps in the last couple of weeks than Ive had in the last year. Momma guilt happening a bit as I have plugged DS in front of the tv more than I should :(. Doesnt help that it is suddenly cold out. Today for the first time I felt aware of my uterus. After lunch (I overate) my pants were tight and it seemed to irritate my uterus. It just felt like it was tightening. Sort of like Braxton Hicks. 
I dont remember this with the mc at all so I think its a good sign. Sunday I will be the same gestation as I was when I lost all symptoms last time so its sort of a milestone to make it past that and hopefully still feel like crap. 
Anyone else have a scan coming up?


----------



## curiousowl

Oh Mona, I&#8217;m so so sorry.


----------



## Sander

So, so sorry Mona. Lots and lots of hugs


----------



## hollyw79

Oh no Mona :cry: I am so, so sorry. :nope: love and prayers for you. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Mona, I am so so sorry. Big :hugs:

Mom, I have a scan on Friday morning at 8 weeks.

I plan on telling my boss after my 20 week scan if I can go that long without needing time off sick. She probably won't be pleased that I waited so long, but I don't trust her.


----------



## topazicatzbet

So sorry mona.


----------



## angie90

Sending thought and prayers to your Mona, I'm so sorry x


----------



## becsboo

oh mona so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PG5K

I am absolutely gutted for you Mona, I really didn't expect that at all. I thought it would be ok for you and it was just their crappy technology. 
I wish I could give you a massive hug, you're lovely, so I hope all the best for you over the next few months. Take your time, it's a horrendous thing to cope with so take care.


----------



## PG5K

For me, I am so so tired I can barely get to putting my DD to bed then I'm asleep on the sofa. I've put on 3lb already (though I think a lot of that is in my boobs) and I contain more gas than a hot air balloon! 

I definitely don't glow at all, I don't think I did at all last time. The glow may have come from sweat and swelling. 
I did get to have some nice morning sex with oh which cheered me up and made me feel a bit more of a woman than just a fart machine. Luckily I had no bleed from it and the general brown tinge has gone. My ms is worse at night but not bad at all in the day luckily, though I'm still with you Allie - fruit and junk food are my diet. 
I tried to be good today with a sandwich, carrot sticks and hummus then some melon but I ate that and decided I needed cake so bought a mince pie. Not good.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry, Mona. :cry:

Sorry I've been MIA. All is well here (I hope. I still haven't had an ultrasound). I've been nauseous, though, which didn't really happen with my miscarriage in June, so I'm cautiously optimistic. With all the bloating, though, it's getting harder to hide this pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Oh no Mona!!! I understand if you don't want to share, but if you are up to it, what happened?!?! Since they saw a heartbeat I was almost sure it was just the older technology. I will really miss you in our group. I'm so so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Mom, I have a scan in 3 weeks on Nov 21st. It our 12 week Nuchal Translucency scan. Didn't have that last time as our hospital didn't offer it! 

Nice to see you Spiffy....no need for an u/s this early is all is going well! I haver terrible bloat too...can only wear my yoga pants comfortably. 

PG glad I'm not the only one who gave in to sexy time. I am so bloated as well, ugh. Nothing wrong with a mince pay.

Squig, that really sucks, your boss does NOT sound nice. What do you do for work? 

Again, Mona, thinking of you and all of our June ladies who have lost their beans. :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Oh Mona I'm absolutely gutted for you, I'm so so sorry. Are they sure? Was it just from the hcg results? doesn't the hcg start to plateau/drop off around now? I'm thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Yes, I know they just did blood tests.....make sure you get a good u/s to confirm, Mona?!?1


----------



## LillyFleur

Sorry to hear that Mona :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

So very sorry mona. :hugs:

Sorry ive been quiet. Just got back from vacation. Had a great time but woo am i exhausted!! Have my first scan tomorrow morning. Im nervous but excited!


----------



## tgrich

I have a scan as well tomorrow and im so nervous!!!


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Rach! Tell us how it went :)


----------



## Mona15

Omg ladies you are all so lovely! You've been the best support and I'm sure gonna miss sharing with you! Gonna be checking on you once in a while! :D

I did have an u/s to confirm, baby eventually stopped growing around week 7. I don't know what those two doctors were doing this whole time, I want to forget all about them, they are like witches to me now. :roll: Starting tomorrow morning gonna spend a few days at the hospital, first on the pill, and then after I bleed will go on with d&c. Since it's not the first time, will probably be further examining the fetus and me and dh will do those genetic tests or whatever they are called I really don't know the actual term. 

So that's all for now, I hope I'm not bringing any gloom around, since I don't feel so bad anymore anyway. Wishing you lots of health and happy months ahead! Tbh I can't wait to see your bumps and then baby pics! I figured today I'm not one of those women who get bitter and angry at other pregnant women. :D


----------



## Mona15

Oh and! Today while I was in the waiting room, a very pregnant woman came in yelling for a doctor, then she spread her legs screaming It's coming out it's coming out! I started crying omg it was just so touching! So amazing!


----------



## ladders

Mona im so so sorry im truly heartbroken for you especially as you've really had substandard care! Your definitely not spreading gloom we are all here for you and want to support you. I know how you feel and that's breaking my heart for you &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## hollyw79

Rach~ good luck today!!! :hugs: 

Mona~ I am so sorry you're having to go through this. :nope: I've had both a d&c and a natural miscarriage and to be honest ~ the d&c was so much easier on me physically and emotionally. It was like I was able to put it behind me quicker instead of days of spotting and then miscarrying. It also got my hormones back to normal quicker with the procedure over like 5 weeks waiting for the hcg to totally go away from the natural miscarriage I had in June. I hope it's a gentle process for you. :hugs: And I want to thank you for the heads up in the chicory. You were right after I looked in to it. I appreciate you looking out for me. :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Little bubs is measuring a couple days ahead! Im 7w1d today and measuring 7w3d. Keeping my due date of June 20th! (Ladders i think i originally said the 19th, can you change it please?) saw a little heart beating away. My ob has a pretty basic u/s machine so not the best shot. Will go back in 3 weeks for my official new ob appt. waiting for the nurse to call me to sched. Hubby got a video of babes heartbeat, ill see if i can post it in the facebook group. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0DAFED87-A3F2-4B71-A8E8-055CDDE27FE0.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hollyw79

Rach87 said:


> Little bubs is measuring a couple days ahead! Im 7w1d today and measuring 7w3d. Keeping my due date of June 20th! (Ladders i think i originally said the 19th, can you change it please?) saw a little heart beating away. My ob has a pretty basic u/s machine so not the best shot. Will go back in 3 weeks for my official new ob appt. waiting for the nurse to call me to sched. Hubby got a video of babes heartbeat, ill see if i can post it in the facebook group. :happydance:

Wonderful :yipee:


----------



## Allie84

That's great Rach!!! :happydance: Good luck as well TG!!!

Oh, Mona, what a situation, but your attitude it truly something to aspire to. :hugs: Really will miss you here (and all the other ladies who have angels now). I think if someone walked in saying 'It's coming out!' I would faint instead of cry ha.


----------



## Unexpected212

Mona you have the best attitude ever. I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Rach87

Ladder sorry to be a pain but you put me at the 23rd. Can you put me on the 20th please? Thanks!

Tg hope the scan went well. Anxiously awaiting your update!


----------



## Squig34

Mona, hope you can rest up & I hope your tests give you some answers. I could probably give you more useful tips if you lived in the UK as I've had so many tests, but obviously I don't know anything about China.

Rach, great news! Lovely scan pic :)


----------



## ladders

Ah sorry rach i kust moved you to the next one and didn't look properly that it was 23! All sorted &#128522; congrats on your scan btw! Little bean looks lovely! And so reassuring when measuring correct!


----------



## tgrich

Scan went great today measuring right on with my due date still the 19th heart rate was 143 my pics are in a disc so after I put the kids to bed I will post a picture :) I am so relieved!


----------



## Allie84

Awww that's great Tabitha!!!!! :) 

Ladders, speaking of due date changes can you change mine to the 3rd? Right now it's the 8th on the front page but that was my guessing date. Before I had a my scan last week.


----------



## tgrich

Todays ultrasound :)


----------



## Allie84

Awww sooooo cute! Your's too Rach!!


----------



## evvie

Hi Ladies! Should I be worried if I have creamy yellow discharge but no foul smell / itchy? I've been having this for a week now. Is this normal? :( Does anyone else get this? My next doc's appointment is next week.


----------



## LillyFleur

Love seeing the scan pics, can&#8217;t wait until mine! 

Eevie - yep that&#8217;s normal, a lot of women get a lot more discharge in pregnancy so much they have to wear a panty liner as there is loads of it.


----------



## Squig34

Great news tgrich & lovely pic!

Evvie, totally normal as Lilyfleur said.

Scan this morning; I'm 8 weeks today & measuring 8 weeks exactly. Heart rate 164. Next scan in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







20171103_083132.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Allie84

Evie, totally normal, I get that too! Allllll pregnancy haha. 

Squig! So cute! Congrats!!! Ooh you get another one so soon. I am assuming that's because of your history....if you don't mind me asking what gestation were your losses (other than Adam)?


----------



## Squig34

Yes Allie that's right, because of my history. Pregnancy is a bit nerve wracking for me, though with my previous one being successful, I'm a bit more confident this time. However pregnancy is also high risk for my babies, so I will most likely get at least fortnightly scans as I progress! I don't mind you asking- my first 5 losses were between 5-8 weeks. I had a treatment between my 5th pregnancy & Adam, which is what I think allowed him to get to 21 weeks, but I also have a blood clotting problem which hadn't been discovered at the time. So I have to inject blood thinners into my stomach every day, & I'll start taking aspirin soon too.


----------



## LillyFleur

Cute photo Squig!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for answering. Is it MTHFR? I have heterozygous MTHFR but all I am doing is taking a baby aspirin. It was discovered doing a genetic test for something else (GenoMind haha). 


Oh my gosh you guys, I got a 2 second glance at the baby today but I'm not sure it was worth the 'reassurrance.' :dohh: Of course I'm glad baby is good but it was stressful. 

ANYWAYS so you know those moments of panic you get? Well ever since last night I've been getting stabby pains off and on but worse when I wee so I thought maybe UTI. My OBGYN was closed by the time I decided to call and ask and the nurse told me to go to a walk in clinic. I went to this old Blockbuster Video turned 'Emergency Room' thinking they would be nice but they were SO MEAN. The whole time the doctor kept saying 'This isn't an emergency, you already know the baby is uterine, if it's a miscarriage it's sad but not an emergency.' He was just so rude. Couldn't find baby using the doppler for ages so he sighed and said he try an u/s but wasn't happy because it wasn't an emergency and I could miscarry regardless of the u/s. Wheeled in U/s machine, kept it away from me and was silent for ages and I was sure the baby had died. Then I saw him counting on his watch so I thought 'heartbeat?' but he was silent. Eventually I said, 'Is baby alive?' and he said 'yes but remember that doesn't mean anything, ultrasounds can't predict good pregnancies' and then I asked if I could look and he showed me two seconds.

Then I got sent home after being scolded. Anyways I'm just so shaken up, they were so terrible and I feel it's partly my fault because my rational brain knows pains are normal and I'm only 9 weeks, so I can't be insane the next 30 weeks. But maybe with me it's impossible. Oh and never go to a Blockbuster Video turned ER.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, that's awful! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Varves

Hi all. So sorry I've been totally missing in action. I had another stress attack that things would go wrong and couldn't cope with talking. Anyway I had another scan this week which was amazing. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead so I feeling reassured. She's cute already!
 



Attached Files:







20171101_100141_HDR-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allie84

Super cute, varves!! Nice clear scan as well! Vaginal or abdominal? 

I don't know why I'm obsessed with scans and how they were done hahahaha


----------



## Rach87

Allie so sorry for the horrible experience. I think sometimes emergency rooms are so high stress and full of tragedy that they go on autopilot and forget that the people theyre dealing with are actual human beings. 

Varves adorable! Do you know shes a she or just hopeful?


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry about the bad experience Allie! People are so clueless sometimes, including drs. I have had the dumbest things said to me about my losses from drs. You&#8217;d think they would know better. 

Afm, nothing too exciting. We flew home to our house yesterday so just getting settled. DH and I finally DTD for the first time since we conceived this one, lol. I&#8217;m nervous to jinx it but I&#8217;ve been feeling less nauseous the last few days.


----------



## curiousowl

Ohhh. I have a prune baby now, lol!


----------



## PG5K

That's a lovely scan varves. Anxiety is awful so I hope you feel a little better now. 

Allie - that's awful. I'm glad all is good but that doesn't sound a nice experience at all. I didn't go to my gp when I had bleeding this time as last pregnancy he was so dismissive and just said "it might be a miscarriage, it might not be. Go home and see what happens" I felt kinda stupid and awful which isn't nice when you aren't a medical professional. How are we to know?! 

For me I'm currently awake in the middle of the night in the UK. I got woke up with cramps from bloating. I think it's trapped gas as I could hear my stomach bubbling. I felt like I was going to have diarrhoea but went to the loo and nothing happened. 
I'm feeling so queasy I'm not sure if I'm actually going to be sick and I have a fear of sickness so I panic. The ms is really bad at night for me.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Rach and Curious! :hugs:

Happy 10 weeks Curious! Yay!

I feel less nausea today as well.


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry, Allie, you were treated this way. I hate it when doctors act like you are overreacting. It makes me realize how happy I am with my obgyn office. They almost apologized in a way when I was miscarrying when it was no ones fault. 

Curious kickin off the 10 weeks! 
I am clinging to the hope that I start feeling better after week 9. I think that is how it was with DS. 

All the scans look lovely ladies :) those beans are becoming little gummy bears. Less than two weeks til my next scan. Cant wait!

PG - so sorry you are feeling bad at night that sounds tough when it messes with your sleep. At night is the only time I feel normal thankfully.


----------



## Varves

Alli it was abdominal! It's amazing how clear it is isn't it? I'm so sorry about your experience, it might be worth writing a letter, health care professionals really should be kind and think before they speak! 

Rach, not really hopeful as such. It's just a really strong feeling. I'd be super happy with either.

Pg, my sickness was horrible in the evening and a couple of times at night, i couldn't eat dinner! Gahhhh. It's starting to pass now I'm 9 weeks though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great scans. 1 week til mine. I bought some of the sea sickness bands and have found they really help.


----------



## tgrich

Rach87 im in Michigan as well what part are you from? Im in essexville nearest larger city is Saginaw :)


----------



## Squig34

Great scan varves!

Sickness often starts to pass around 10 weeks as that's when the placenta starts to take over. But it doesn't always - I was nauseous for the whole of my daughter's pregnancy...

Allie, I don't know if it's MTHFR because they don't test for that in the UK. I know whatever it is, it's not one of the things they test for here, because I had every test going. The problem was only identified upon examination of Adam's placenta. I've encountered a number of ladies on here with MTHFR so there might be a thread where you could ask more?


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much for the info!! :thumbup: No one seems to be overly concerned so I'm just taking my baby aspirin and remembering I have a very healthy wee 5 year old. 

PG we cross posted! I am so sorry. My sickness is worst at night as well. I think I've already suggested doxylamine to someone on here. It's an antihistamine and the thing they put it diclectin. I've been taking half of one every night so the waves of nausea go away so I can fall asleep. I find the sickness doesn't return until like 12 hours after I take the pill.


----------



## Allie84

PS. Thanks for the support ladies regarding my poor doctor experience. A lesson learned for sure!!! I still have cramps when I pee. :shrug: 

Well today I have my friend's funeral. :( I'm dreading it.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear you have a friend's funeral to attend, Allie :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Well you can tell it's the weekend as I have a bit more time to post, although it's currently the middle of the night here - yay pregnancy insomnia!

Is anyone else struggling with drinking enough fluids? Water turns me & squash can be hit or miss. Diet coke is ok, but obviously I don't want to drink it more than occasionally. Milk is ok too, but doesn't really quench my thirst. I usually drink about 2.5litres a day, but I'm struggling to make 1.5 at the moment so the thirst doesn't help anything :/


----------



## curiousowl

Squig34 said:


> Well you can tell it's the weekend as I have a bit more time to post, although it's currently the middle of the night here - yay pregnancy insomnia!
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with drinking enough fluids? Water turns me & squash can be hit or miss. Diet coke is ok, but obviously I don't want to drink it more than occasionally. Milk is ok too, but doesn't really quench my thirst. I usually drink about 2.5litres a day, but I'm struggling to make 1.5 at the moment so the thirst doesn't help anything :/

Yes! Water is awful most the time here. It sucks. I feel so dehydrated all the time since I'm used to drinking a lot but it makes me so sick. I do what I can. So funny, diet coke also works for me but I limit that to 1 can per day.


----------



## Allie84

Aww Squig, I'm sorry you can't sleep! 

What about juice? It's pretty much my go-to right now, with water and ginger ale. I am also drinking Propel water as it has electrolytes and I'm also worried I'm not getting enough fluids (esp I am alternating between constipation and diarrhea).


----------



## Mom15

I have been craving orange juice and so I have been mixing it with water or seltzer water. Get so tired of plain water! I also drink peppermint or rooibos tea.


----------



## Rach87

Ugh this exhaustion can go away anytime now. I have zero motivation or energy to do anything. Aaaand I have a cold on top of it. Of course when dh has a weekend camping trip and i have no relief. I feel like such a horrible mom right now, ive done pretty much nothing but watch tv and movies with my dd recently. :sad: sorry vent session over.


----------



## PG5K

I'm struggling to drink enough too. I used to be a heavy tea drinker (between 10-15 cups some days!) so since then I've had trouble drinking. I'm trying to get water down me but I don't fancy it, I cant drink tea at all even though I have decaff. I have a little very weak squash but I barely fancy anything else to drink.


----------



## Unexpected212

All I'm drinking really is sparkling water, I love coke normally but can't face it at the moment


----------



## KatieA

Hello! Wanted to check in. My cough from 3 weeks ago turned into walking pneumonia. I have been on the struggle bus! Feeling a lot better now after some medicine, but still pretty lethargic and unmotivated. Lol. My house hasnt been cleaned in weeks! How is everyone doing? Hope all is well! 2 weeks to next baby scan and I am chomping at the bit! Nausea seems to be an all day affair now...for you ladies that are struggling with drinking water, have you tried the water flavors or some lemon juice? It has definitely helped me. Also have had some acheyness in my right hip. Almost where my ovary would be. Its not really like a period cramp just tender. Im assuming its normal but has anyone experienced that before?


----------



## Sander

Yes Katie I've been having the exact same thing! So weird. It feels almost like I over stretched a muscle. Am putting it down to round ligament pain as it's not severe and comes and goes - but it's not exactly pleasant either!


----------



## Rach87

Oh no katie so sorry about the pneumonia. Ive had it 4 times, one hospitalized, 2 times a couple round of antibiotics cleared it and the 4th was walking and unfortunately that seemed to take the longest to get rid of. Mightve just been bc my lungs were already damaged from the previous 3, but seriously take care of yourself and rest as much as possible. Hope for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## LillyFleur

Katie - that sounds awful! 

My scan can&#8217;t come soon enough :( having one of those days where I think somethings not right. By this stage with DD I was so nauseous, last week I was a little bit nauseous but only for an hour a day (weird!), this weekend I have mostly being ok, the tiredness has gone too....

At 6 weeks 4 days you think I&#8217;d be feeling horrendous :nope:


----------



## Allie84

Lilly, when is your scan? 12 weeks? Every pregnancy is different....my bff is pregnant and has no MS at all and just had her anatomy scan. Lucky!!! Enjoy while you don't have it. ;) 

Rach, uff da, if I were parenting alone for the weekend it would be nothing but TV and the tablet!!! Don't feel bad at all. This first tri malarky is survival mode! 

Katie!! OMG you poor thing. Feel better soon. :hugs: Pregnancy really lowers your immune system, I've already had one cold myself! Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, Katie, feel bette! I have those aches all the time. Normal.


----------



## LillyFleur

My scan is on Sunday, il be 7+3. I&#8217;m paying for a private one, I did the same with DD but just felt more positive with her.


----------



## ladders

Lilly I'm sure all is fine! The first couple of weeks are the hardest for the worry it's such a stressful time, my sickness didn't really hit until now so you've still got time or you might be lucky and not have any! You'll defo make me jealous if that's the case!

Ah Katie that sounds rough I hope you feel better soon!!!

I'm getting a bit worried I'm getting too fat to quick! Iv put on like 7 pounds already and im sure it's because all I can stomach is bread potatoes and cheese. It's stressing me out a bit because my bmi generally is 24 so I'm never too far off being overweight and I don't want to put loads on this pregnancy and then not be able to lose it after


----------



## hollyw79

Right there with you Ladders. It's like the bad food is the only thing that settles my tummy. And I need to eat like every hour or two :dohh: I used to be fine for 4-5 hours. I am sure that's about what I have gained. I'm actually dreading going to the next appointment PURELY because I don't want to step on the scale :haha:


----------



## LillyFleur

I feel a little bit better as just tested and line is darker than it was when I last tested on Tuesday with FMU.

https://i66.tinypic.com/34qk2o8.jpg
Top image is today.

I&#8217;ve put on about 8lbs, I can&#8217;t even blame the baby it&#8217;s my own fault for eating so much rubbish food!


----------



## Allie84

Lily, I know the testing urge but mine stopped getting darker than the control on cheapies so you should probs stop testing now. ;)

Ah, I'm eating crap but I've lost weight. Which is fine I know, and I'm still carrying Alistair's baby weight. :dohh: ;) Yes I know he's nearly 6 lol. But anyways I can't finish anything....after a few bites I'm already off it. Hubby cooks dinner every night as well and it's stressful because I never know what will make my stomach turn. The only exception to this is fruit. I keep waiting for it to get better....it should be getting better soon now that I'm 10 weeks, yeah?

It's even ruining TV watching for me, I can't stand food commercials hahaha. 

Oh I have a follow up with my OB this morning after my trip to the ER/Urgent Care on Friday. I'm embarrassed to have to go talk about it all again since I know I don't have a UTI. And I'm nervous they will try the doppler and it won't work since it didn't work on Friday......and then I'll freak out.....I could ask them to not try to the doppler at all but I have no willpower.


----------



## curiousowl

I had a MW visit this morning! The exact same thing happened to me that happened with DD at this point- they tried the doppler and nothing. Then, perfect little baby on the ultrasound :) So all is well. Baby was wiggling all over and even waving. So cute! HB in the 160s. I am so thrilled. I'm almost 11w so it's starting to feel real, like this will work out! And I got the blood draw for the NIPT so I will get that info in a couple weeks!

As for weight, yup, I've gained right around 7lbs. Not surprising since I am not a snacker, other than pregnancy and can only eat carbs, and have barely worked out in 3 weeks. Time to get back to working out. Maybe in 2nd and 3rd tri I can eat a little healthier but I not worrying too much. I gained around 45lbs with DD and while I'd love to gain less this time I did lose it so I know I can deal again.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear about the pneumonia Katie, get well soon!

Waxing & waning of symptoms can be totally normal Lily, so hopefully all will be perfect on Sunday :)

The recommendation is something like 3-4lbs in first tri, but frankly ladies I wouldn't worry; It's really what you put on over the course of your whole pregnancy that counts - you have to do what you have to do to get through first tri! I usually lose in first tri as I can hardly eat anything, but the food aversions aren't quite so bad this time, despite the nausea.

I actually had to tell my boss today, which I didn't want to do this early, because I feel so sick & apparently look quite pale & ill so she kept asking if I was ok (coupled with being ill on Thursday & continually nearly falling asleep in a meeting &#128514; In my defence, I'd had a bad night's sleep, it was very warm, & my colleague was droning on in a monotone).


----------



## Allie84

curiousowl said:


> I had a MW visit this morning! The exact same thing happened to me that happened with DD at this point- they tried the doppler and nothing. Then, perfect little baby on the ultrasound :) So all is well. Baby was wiggling all over and even waving. So cute! HB in the 160s. I am so thrilled. I'm almost 11w so it's starting to feel real, like this will work out! And I got the blood draw for the NIPT so I will get that info in a couple weeks!
> 
> As for weight, yup, I've gained right around 7lbs. Not surprising since I am not a snacker, other than pregnancy and can only eat carbs, and have barely worked out in 3 weeks. Time to get back to working out. Maybe in 2nd and 3rd tri I can eat a little healthier but I not worrying too much. I gained around 45lbs with DD and while I'd love to gain less this time I did lose it so I know I can deal again.

Awww you are lucky they did an u/s!!! Did they just do it automatically when the doppler didn't work?
As I predicted the doppler didn't work at my appt today either, but she had made me promise to not freak out, she just sent me on my way, since my NT scan is in 2 weeks. But two weeks feels like forever!! :dohh::dohh: I guess I *did* have a scan on Friday, can't get greedy....

But he doppler worked so easily with my son from 9 and a half weeks!! I WAS 50 lbs thinner which I bet makes a big difference in tissue for the doppler to have to go through.....


----------



## Allie84

Squig34 said:


> Sorry to hear about the pneumonia Katie, get well soon!
> 
> Waxing & waning of symptoms can be totally normal Lily, so hopefully all will be perfect on Sunday :)
> 
> The recommendation is something like 3-4lbs in first tri, but frankly ladies I wouldn't worry; It's really what you put on over the course of your whole pregnancy that counts - you have to do what you have to do to get through first tri! I usually lose in first tri as I can hardly eat anything, but the food aversions aren't quite so bad this time, despite the nausea.
> 
> I actually had to tell my boss today, which I didn't want to do this early, because I feel so sick & apparently look quite pale & ill so she kept asking if I was ok (coupled with being ill on Thursday & continually nearly falling asleep in a meeting &#128514; In my defence, I'd had a bad night's sleep, it was very warm, & my colleague was droning on in a monotone).

Awww bless! Meetings are tough lol!! :coffee::sleep:

----------


After saying I couldn't finish eating anything I just BINGED on Taco Bell. Last night the thought of Taco Bell made me feel sick. :dohh::dohh: I hope I don't regret this! I just got ravenous!!


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> I had a MW visit this morning! The exact same thing happened to me that happened with DD at this point- they tried the doppler and nothing. Then, perfect little baby on the ultrasound :) So all is well. Baby was wiggling all over and even waving. So cute! HB in the 160s. I am so thrilled. I'm almost 11w so it's starting to feel real, like this will work out! And I got the blood draw for the NIPT so I will get that info in a couple weeks!
> 
> As for weight, yup, I've gained right around 7lbs. Not surprising since I am not a snacker, other than pregnancy and can only eat carbs, and have barely worked out in 3 weeks. Time to get back to working out. Maybe in 2nd and 3rd tri I can eat a little healthier but I not worrying too much. I gained around 45lbs with DD and while I'd love to gain less this time I did lose it so I know I can deal again.
> 
> Awww you are lucky they did an u/s!!! Did they just do it automatically when the doppler didn't work?
> As I predicted the doppler didn't work at my appt today either, but she had made me promise to not freak out, she just sent me on my way, since my NT scan is in 2 weeks. But two weeks feels like forever!! :dohh::dohh: I guess I *did* have a scan on Friday, can't get greedy....
> 
> But he doppler worked so easily with my son from 9 and a half weeks!! I WAS 50 lbs thinner which I bet makes a big difference in tissue for the doppler to have to go through.....Click to expand...

Yup! They just took me into the room with the ultrasound and did it real quick. So sorry you have to wait :( I would be so freaked out and not able to handle that. Im sure everything is fine though. Like I said, its happened to me now with both pregnancies and both times everything has been totally fine. And you just saw everything was good on Friday so dont worry. I hadnt seen anything since 7w.


----------



## Varves

Hello all! I've just had to tell work too as they were being grumpy about me having a day off for my dating scan.


----------



## becsboo

scan tomorrow to see if baby b has a heartbeat and if baby a is on track


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck baby b.

I told work straight away, we all needed some good news. Several staff members had relatives diagnosed with cancer including ones 13 year old daughter who was diagnosed with a terminal brain tumour. She only lasted 6 weeks from diagnosis and we have her funeral on fri which I am dreading but going to support my friend. 

Every one was so excited to have something to cheer them up. If things werent to work out I know they will be there to support me.


----------



## eppgirl

Hi! Is it okay if I join here? My edd is July 1st but I will be delivering baby end of June because I will be having a repeat csection. This is my fourth baby.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome eppgirl


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: hi eppgirl! We have a Facebook group too if you're interested in joining. You can look me up and I'll add you ~ my name is Holly Herrin and my profile picture is of my son with an 83 on it. :) just send me a friend request and a message of you who are! :)


----------



## Allie84

Welcome epp!!!

I'm in here even though I'll be delivering in May haha. My EDD is June 3rd but like you I'll be having a mandated C-Section and if my last pregnancy is anything to go by it will probably be around 38 weeks (that's when my hypertension started to cross into pre-e and they induced me). 

Becs, praying for baby B. Not long to wait now. 

Topaz, oh man, that's rough but i'm glad you could tell your work and feel it helpedl lift the mood. So sad for the 13 year old girl. :( 

Since I had to go on leave from my job, everyone knew, but half the people were happy and excited for me, half just never said anything at all, even when I announced on our work Facebook group. :dohh: That kinda hurt a bit, but whatever. Work is work is work I suppose. Luckily all of my supervisors were supportive. 

I ordered a Doppler. It will be here tomorrow. I know it's early....any tips on finding the HB. I do have a tilted uterus but I never had any probs finding my DS...but I know this is different because two doctors have failed with the doppler (though they didn't try long) and I'm 50 lbs heavier. :dohh: I didn't think my pelvis got fat but hey ho maybe it did.


----------



## Rach87

Keeping you in my thoughts becs! Hope both babes are doing well

Welcome eppgirl!


----------



## curiousowl

Hi eppgirl! I recognize you! I actually am due 5/31 so I say come hang here :)


----------



## Squig34

Fingers tightly crossed for brilliant news tomorrow becs!

That is horrifically sad about your friend's daughter topaz, so sorry to hear that.

Welcome eppgirl :)

Varves that sucks. Work can't make a fuss about me needing any time off thankfully.

Allie, what do you do that you had to stop work?

Is your nausea any better now you're nearly 11 weeks, Curious?


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm in the UK and just paid to have the harmony test! I've done it in secret as hope to surprise my husband and kids with the gender ( I have a confetti cannon ready) All being well with the more important test results (chromosonal testing etc)

I'm still keeping my gender scan for sixteen weeks tho because I want the kids to come along and see the baby

I haven't posted this on the facebook group as my husband might see it XD

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...uesses-please-find-out-week.html#post38685385 

My gender guessing post, should find out in about a week or less


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome eppgirl :flower:

Good luck baby B, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Unexpected212

sorry I missed the message about baby B!!! Sending all the good vibes and love for Baby B :)


----------



## curiousowl

Squig, a bit, thanks! Still lots of nausea but overall I would say I&#8217;m a little better than a month ago. I&#8217;ve also gotten better about eating as soon as I feel slightly hungry since I go from hmm, maybe I&#8217;m hungry to so hungry I&#8217;m throwing up in 5 minutes so that helps.


----------



## Allie84

Squig34 said:


> Allie, what do you do that you had to stop work?

I am a gate agent/ticket agent for United/SkyWest. It involves lifting up to 70 lbs ALL DAY LONG as well as moving passengers in wheelchairs, etc. If I didn't have a huge list of potential pregnancy complications I might be able to do it until 2nd tri but doc agreed I should go on leave to be safe. I miss it though! 

I also work as a substitute teacher, which can be tiring but is a good mom friendly job. 



curiousowl said:


> Squig, a bit, thanks! Still lots of nausea but overall I would say Im a little better than a month ago. Ive also gotten better about eating as soon as I feel slightly hungry since I go from hmm, maybe Im hungry to so hungry Im throwing up in 5 minutes so that helps.

Curious, are you still taking the diclectin?

Still thinking all about Baby B. :kiss:

Unexpected, I don't know what the harmony test is?!?! I'm off to read your thread. It's all very exciting!!

----------------------

I have question for all you ladies.....what position are you sleeping in? I am a back sleeper. So far it seems okay but I also try to sleep on my sides whenever I wake up on my back.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Squig, a bit, thanks! Still lots of nausea but overall I would say IÂm a little better than a month ago. IÂve also gotten better about eating as soon as I feel slightly hungry since I go from hmm, maybe IÂm hungry to so hungry IÂm throwing up in 5 minutes so that helps.
> 
> Curious, are you still taking the diclectin?
> 
> Still thinking all about Baby B. :kiss:
> 
> Unexpected, I don't know what the harmony test is?!?! I'm off to read your thread. It's all very exciting!!
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> I have question for all you ladies.....what position are you sleeping in? I am a back sleeper. So far it seems okay but I also try to sleep on my sides whenever I wake up on my back.Click to expand...

Yes, definitely! I have no plans to stop anytime soon. I am still sick and my MW said there's no risk to keep taking it.

I'm normally a stomach sleeper but it's already uncomfortable so I flip from side to side now.


----------



## Allie84

Well I'm glad I'm not alone. I am still taking doxylamine (same thing pretty much) every night. It's the only way I can get the nausea to go all the way away. It's my favorite time of the day LMAO. I take half a Unisom and read my book in bed and I feel normal for a bit before I fall straight to sleep. I even feel normal when I wake up but it seems to wear off when I get out of bed.

I don't think my uterus is popped out yet because stomach still doesn't bother me...but I never sleep much on my stomach anyways.


----------



## Mom15

Becs - keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!!

Allie - I learned with my last pregnancy I sleep best on my left side. I have to burb a lot and if I lay on my right side it builds up in my stomach and starts to hurt.


----------



## ladders

Good luck today becs I'll be thinking of you and both babies hope they are nice and big and strong for you!

Welcome epp!

I haven't got a Doppler but I did do a sneaky quick ultrasound of myself yesterday and could see heartbeat and little one moving around now, not as clear as the proper ones as the probe head much smaller but still very cool


----------



## PG5K

Allie - I don't blame you for stopping working when you have to lift so much. I can't even sneeze at the moment without tearing my ligaments!

Ladders - aww that's so cool. It would be great to do that, so glad the baby is all happy and wriggly 

Becs - good luck, really hoping for good news for baby B

My ms is still night nausea and last night I had terrible heartburn. I had a Chinese for dinner and about an hour later I felt like I was about to have a heart attack. My chest hurt so bad even down my arm! I can't believe it's starting this early.

I told my work after my private scan. Our work is very stressful at the moment and I do a lot of driving and training so I thought best to tell my boss. I had a miscarriage when I was in my old job at work and no one knew I was pregnant so I figured it's just best to tell them incase anything ever happened. They're happy but worried as we are so short staffed our service is collapsing.


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Good luck today becs I'll be thinking of you and both babies hope they are nice and big and strong for you!
> 
> Welcome epp!
> 
> I haven't got a Doppler but I did do a sneaky quick ultrasound of myself yesterday and could see heartbeat and little one moving around now, not as clear as the proper ones as the probe head much smaller but still very cool

Awww. Thats great!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh lovely, my boss just told me they want to love everyone who works in the lab into desks in the lab. You can't eat or drink at those desks. Not going to work for me. I told her that and she gets it so we'll see. We don't plan to still live in this state when this baby is born so if I have to quit a little sooner than planned then so be it. I would think they should make an accommodation but who knows.


----------



## Squig34

Hopefully they'll be sensible, Curious.

That's great Ladders :)

Allie, I'm a stomach sleeper by preference but because of some health issues, I've had to learn to sleep on my side. I prefer the left. Sleeping on my stomach isn't comfortable anymore & pregnancy is just making it worse. I already feel like my 'bump' (which is currently just bloat!) is dragging sideways when I lie on my side though. I might have to look my pregnancy pillow out soon!


----------



## Rach87

Im still able to sleep on my stomach but i prop my leg out to relieve full pressure. I think its more caution than actually being uncomfortable. I used to be a full tummy sleeper but had to learn side sleeping after my last pregnancy and breastfeeding for a year. Now i prefer side sleeping so this transition wont be as irritating. Lol

8 weeks today! Cant believe it. It seems to be flying by. Having a hyper high maintenance toddler keeping me busy helps me not obsess. Lol


----------



## Allie84

Happy 8 weeks Rach!!

Ladders, that's awesome! What do you do for work? So you CAN do that then, I was having daydreams about working at a hospital to give myself reassurance scans lmao. 

Thanks for the sleep info. I have tried to start on my side but I always end up on my back. Thanks for the reminder of the pregnancy pillow, Squig, I remember last pregnancy I had to use mine and prop up pillows behind me because towards the end I'd still naturally try to roll onto my back. I pretty much took up the entire bed. :haha: 

Hope everyone is well today. We had a 'late start' due to icy roads so I got to spend the morning with my son, which is nice but after I dropped him off at school I napped until just now, 1 pm!!

Does fatigue end after 1st tri? I can't really remember but I am tired of being so tired even though I'm grateful for it.


----------



## curiousowl

Every night I lie in bed thinking I should get out my pregnancy pillow and then I think about how I didn't need it until 18ish weeks with DD and I think I'm being ridiculous. But I have it so...


----------



## Allie84

Haha Curious, if you have it, go for it! I miss mine!


----------



## Mom15

Becs - been thinking about you!


----------



## Allie84

Same, she had a scan today so I popped over to her journal. 

Nausea worst ever tonight. I'm trying everything!!


----------



## becsboo

thanks guys for thinking about me baby a spot on nice heartbeat baby b they suspect wont make it i will get conformation at my 12 week scan xx


----------



## Rach87

Sorry to hear becs :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

So sorry it doesn't look positive for baby B, hoping for a miracle for you xx


----------



## Allie84

Always in my thoughts, becs!!

Hope everyone is doing well! After being SO SICK last night I have no MS at all today. Hmmmm.


----------



## Unexpected212

Allie84 said:


> Always in my thoughts, becs!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! After being SO SICK last night I have no MS at all today. Hmmmm.

Mines like that at the moment, really bad then none at all then bad


----------



## Unexpected212

I did read somewhere it can be because your hormones are always increasing, your body isn't adjusted so you feel more sick, then the body adjusts to the new level of hormones and then they increase so on and so forth so sometimes u feel more sick


----------



## Allie84

That makes sense to me!


----------



## Mom15

Becs - Im glad baby a is doing well. Of course I wish you had received better news about baby b. Hoping that by some miracle it will catch up. Again I am baffled by the matter of fact attitude of your provider Salt least that what it sounded like when you described it in your journal. Hope you are doing alright. 

My nausea is starting to be on and off. Which is both a (physical) relief and a (mental) stresser. One more week til my next scan.


----------



## Allie84

A week isn't bad at all!!!

I just got my doppler and tried and had no luck, but did get the whooshing and a lot of my own hb lol. I'll try one more time before bed.

Nausea always comes in full force at night which helps me be less stressed I think.


----------



## becsboo

Sorry guys I'm struggling to keep up on here hope everyone is well
I'm so ill all day it's exhausting


----------



## Sander

Anyone have guesses on what they're carrying? 

I've always leaned towards a boy, but all of the old wives' tales say girl - and DH's brothers almost exclusively have girls, so now I'm starting to wonder if it'll go the other way


----------



## Rach87

I really have no clue. So hoping for a boy. I was so sure my last pregnancy was a boy and Ive only ever wanted boys so i was devastated when it turned out to be a girl. Maybe im protecting myself if Im having another girl, but I dont have any idea either way.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry so ill becs. Not great here either. We went to the cinema and I took in an orange in case I got nausea and lo and behold there I was peeling an orange in the cinema. Couldn't even stomach one bite of my candy! 


Interesting about the sex! 

I feel like baby is a girl but I don't know if that's wishful thinking or reality haha. I would love one of each. My pregnancy is the same in some ways and way different in others so I don't know. I haven't tried many of the old wive's tales but the ones I've done are 50/50 or so haha.


----------



## Allie84

I just found baby on the doppler for the first time! It arrived yesterday and I had two unsuccessful tries between last night and this morning. So I just watched some YouTube videos and it only took me a few minutes! Baby is higher up than I was thinking/trying. OMG the best sound in the world. And such a fast HB! I got girl vibes I don't know. :cloud9:

Well, anyone else who has yet to try, don't be a dummy like me who spends 30 minutes moving around in the wrong spot lol. Watch the videos. :dohh:


----------



## becsboo

I have guessed correctly all but once and I think this is a girl


----------



## curiousowl

I got my early blood test results back yesterday! This baby passed all the scary things they check for and now I know the sex. 

Its another GIRL!!

I feel a little teeny tiny twinge of disappointment because this is very likely our last so I will never be a mom to a boy but really, theres nothing to be sad about with a healthy baby! And I think a sister for DD will be lovely and we have so so many cute baby girl clothes that barely got worn. All in all we are thrilled :happydance:


----------



## curiousowl

And my feeling was right from the beginning. I&#8217;ve had a strong girl feeling since day 1!


----------



## PG5K

Aww curious that's lovely! Definitely lovely to get all the little ones clothes out again. 

I think mines a girl. At first I thought boy but as the weeks have gone on I'm pretty sure it's a girl, I keep accidentally saying 'she'.
I'm having a lot of round ligament pain at the moment, if I sneeze, cough or even stand up! I don't think there's anything I can do about it?

I'm definitely getting a bump the last couple of days. I've just started looking at maternity wear as I gave all mine away before as I thought Alice would be my only child. I remember being in maternity jeans at 16 weeks last time... This time I think it'll be even sooner. Eep. I'm going to be huge. I've not even put on too much weight.


----------



## ladders

Ah curious congratulations!! I'm doubly jealous as you know already but secretly I'd like another girl, mostly practical as I have soooo much girly stuff and nursery pink etc but also because I have no experience with boys so would be a bit scary!

I flit between thinking it's a boy and girl, pregnancy pretty similar and I'm from a family of girls so always joked us ladies can't bear boys lol but the babies nickname has somehow become Doug so maybe that means something lol

Allie yeah glad you found the heartbeat must be very reassuring!


----------



## curiousowl

PG I have suuuuch awful RLP all the time! My MW said it&#8217;s normal the second time around.


----------



## Rach87

Aww congrats curious!! How exciting to know!

I feel like I have the beginnings of a bump already too! I didnt show at all until about 12 weeks last time and im only 8 and feel it starting. Eek! Need to start doing some workouts to keep in shape. Lol


----------



## Unexpected212

I find out hopefully monday what I'm having...I think boy everyone else says girl. I honestly don't mind.


----------



## Unexpected212

Rach87 said:


> Aww congrats curious!! How exciting to know!
> 
> I feel like I have the beginnings of a bump already too! I didnt show at all until about 12 weeks last time and im only 8 and feel it starting. Eek! Need to start doing some workouts to keep in shape. Lol

I'm genuinley pretty thin everywhere but have a massive bump already like it's obvious I'm pregnant


----------



## Unexpected212

curiousowl said:


> I got my early blood test results back yesterday! This baby passed all the scary things they check for and now I know the sex.
> 
> ItÂs another GIRL!!
> 
> I feel a little teeny tiny twinge of disappointment because this is very likely our last so I will never be a mom to a boy but really, thereÂs nothing to be sad about with a healthy baby! And I think a sister for DD will be lovely and we have so so many cute baby girl clothes that barely got worn. All in all we are thrilled :happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Rach87

Unexpected212 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Aww congrats curious!! How exciting to know!
> 
> I feel like I have the beginnings of a bump already too! I didnt show at all until about 12 weeks last time and im only 8 and feel it starting. Eek! Need to start doing some workouts to keep in shape. Lol
> 
> I'm genuinley pretty thin everywhere but have a massive bump already like it's obvious I'm pregnantClick to expand...

Same here. And im about 13 lbs lighter this time around than when i became pregnant with my dd. (Stopped bc and gained about 15 lbs. before pregnancy. Started out at my heaviest weight ever.) Thankfully after i stopped breastfeeding i dropped those extra lbs within about 5 months. So maybe thats why im noticing it quicker this time? Or just because now my tummy isnt as pretty as it was pre baby and is easier to stretch...lol


----------



## Rach87

Ooh just an idea... should/could we put little colored storks next to our names on the front page when we find out the genders? And orange for those strong enough to wait until birth haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hi ladies. Had my private scan today. All was well, hr 171. They put me forward a few days but Im keeping my date until 12 week scan as Im sure of my dates. 
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/20171111_174840.jpg


----------



## PG5K

Aww that's fab Topaz! Lovely picture.

I'm about 14lb lighter than I was with DD so I don't know if that's why I'm noticing my bump too but I'm starting to look obviously pregnant.


----------



## ladders

Ah great scan topaz how Lovely!!!

Rach I'm on it!!


----------



## curiousowl

Great scan topaz, congrats!


----------



## Rach87

I love seeing all our tiny babes! So cute topaz


----------



## Sander

So weird to think if any of us finds someone born in the same month and year as us it's a crazy coincidence - yet all these babies will have similar birthdays!


----------



## Allie84

I agree Sander, it's pretty cool. Same year in school and everything! 

Curious, congrats! That's awesome!!! 

Awww Topaz, lovely!! :) 

Okay so the blood test that tells you gender is the quad test right? How many of you are doing it and who is not? I told my OB no but I didn't know it told gender LMAO!!!! I only said yes to the NT because I wanted the extra scan haha!! I wonder if it's too late for me to say I want the quad screen....I just worry about false positives and the need for an amnio, etc.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, what I had was the non-invasive pregnancy testing (also called free fetal DNA testing), I'm nearly positive that is different than the quad screen. The test I had looks for the same things as the NT scan, just with a blood test. False positives and negatives are very low. I had it with DD 3 years ago so it was an easy choice for me to go in this direction. Plus the early gender determination!


----------



## Mom15

I wont be doing any genetic testing. It would cause me more worry than anything, but everyone should do whats best for them. 

On gender, I am staying team yellow, but hoping for a girl! I think I have convinced myself it is one. We stopped bding 2 days before O and I am so much more nauseous than with DS. So that means girl right?!? Lol


----------



## Allie84

Those are both girls things!!! Swimmers that have to live longer and extra ms. :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

curiousowl said:


> Allie, what I had was the non-invasive pregnancy testing (also called free fetal DNA testing), I'm nearly positive that is different than the quad screen. The test I had looks for the same things as the NT scan, just with a blood test. False positives and negatives are very low. I had it with DD 3 years ago so it was an easy choice for me to go in this direction. Plus the early gender determination!

I just googled this. It's really recent, I don't think it was around when my DS was born! So does this mean you don't get a 12 week scan haha?


----------



## ladders

Iv not had the harmony testing buy had some blood tests taken at time of my booking in appointment and then along with the nt measurements they give you a 1 in something chance of downs, Edwards and pataus syndromes. I would look into further testing if high chance of Edwards or pataus but not downs for that it's more to be prepared rather than having to made any decisions if you know what I mean


----------



## ladders

Anyone else staying team yellow let me know and I'll add it to the front page


----------



## angie90

I'm staying team yellow  x


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Allie, what I had was the non-invasive pregnancy testing (also called free fetal DNA testing), I'm nearly positive that is different than the quad screen. The test I had looks for the same things as the NT scan, just with a blood test. False positives and negatives are very low. I had it with DD 3 years ago so it was an easy choice for me to go in this direction. Plus the early gender determination!
> 
> I just googled this. It's really recent, I don't think it was around when my DS was born! So does this mean you don't get a 12 week scan haha?Click to expand...

Yeah, it was very new when I had DD 3 years ago. Almost no one else who had their kids at the same time as me had it. Now were all having second kids and a lot of people are having it this time around. No, no 12 week scam for me. But it doesnt feel weird because I didnt have one with DD!


----------



## PG5K

Some of these test are so new to me. I'll be having the general blood test ones that I had with DD but that was nearly 6 years ago now so things change fast. 
I'm still waiting for my midwife appointment. In the UK they usually see you between 8-10 weeks but I'm coming up to 11 and still don't even have an appointment. Hopefully I'll be able to ask lots of questions then.


----------



## becsboo

my second to last pregnancy i had a mw apt at 9 weeks that lasted 5 min
scan 12 weeks and scan 20 weeks 
mw 29 weeks 
35 weeks
that was all :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

PG5K said:


> Some of these test are so new to me. I'll be having the general blood test ones that I had with DD but that was nearly 6 years ago now so things change fast.
> I'm still waiting for my midwife appointment. In the UK they usually see you between 8-10 weeks but I'm coming up to 11 and still don't even have an appointment. Hopefully I'll be able to ask lots of questions then.

Id chase this up hun as they do your scan referral at the appointment. I ve already had my booking appointment and got a scan date and Im behind you. How were you referred. Gp?


----------



## Allie84

Yeah PG that seems late, like just for them to schedule your scan, they'll probs have to squeeze you in! 

becs, here in the US they see you weekly starting at 35. Due to my bedrest, hypertension, GD, etc, I was getting twice weekly non stress tests so I was constantly at the OB towards the end of the pregnancy! Actually quite stressful but I have a lot of 3D ultrasound images of Alistair. :haha:

Thanks for the info about all of the tests....wow, things change so fast! I'll have to ask more at my appointment on the 21st.


----------



## becsboo

i think because its free in the uk the service isn't as good as other countries


----------



## Allie84

I never had any probs with the NHS, I loved it (I used it for 4 years including when Alistair was 1 and 2) but I have never lived there pregnant. I think it's great you use gas and air and less epidurals! My hospital with Alistair didn't have gas and air. Now where I live they do but I have a mandated C-Section


----------



## Unexpected212

All three of my birth with the NHS have been less than ideal. I am very grateful we have it but where I am there was a massive scandal about babies dying due to poor care and I believe it because my births could have all ended badly.

I just wish they would trust the mother more. I want an epidural if I can. I've had two with one and one without and I'd choose the epidural anyday XD


----------



## ladders

I had my booking appointment with the midwife at 9 weeks and still haven't had my scan appointment through so I would definitely get onto them pg


----------



## LillyFleur

I love the NHS, so glad we have it in this country. Had a wonderful waterbirth with DD, my only complaint is the scan quality at my local hospital is so rubbish! That&#8217;s why I pay private as you can&#8217;t even tell it&#8217;s a baby on the NHS scan.

I think this baby is boy, mostly because I don&#8217;t feel pregnant at all really, no nausea or sickness. We will be team :yellow: 

I had my private scan today, went well but measuring 6+4 instead of 7+3?! I think I&#8217;m about 7 weeks as my dates calculated with a 30 day cycle puts me at 7 weeks today, possibly I will end up with a July due date but I&#8217;ll most likely stay in this group at DD came 7 days early so hopefully this baby will be early like it&#8217;s big sister.


----------



## PG5K

Ive given them a call but unfortunately the midwife has been off sick for 2 weeks so they said the back up midwives have had to prioritise. I'll give them till Wednesday and then call again. 

I had my DD with the NHS and the nurses were faultless, true I didn't have her there all the time but I was in labour for a long time.
It's definitely struggling though, the NHS isn't doing well at all. 

I paid for private scans with my first and I'm doing the same this time too.
I think it will be a squeeze for them to get me in quickly for my scan.

Glad your scan went well Lilly, hopefully your little bean will catch up or maybe your O a little later?


----------



## PG5K

Me and my OH have just watched the film, what to expect when you're expecting. It started us talking about the birth and epidural.
I had DD with gas and air but I was about to have an epidural and they said "after the next contraction then we'll do it" but the next contraction was me saying "I need to push!"

I'm pretty easy again, if I need one I'll have one. I'd love a water birth if possible.
I'm kinda scared thinking about labour, not looking forward to that bit again at all!


----------



## curiousowl

No where around here offers gas and air, bummer. It&#8217;s epidural or nothing. I wanted to go med-free but after I had Pitocin for 11 hours I was just done! Hopefully this time around my water won&#8217;t break so early and stop all my contractions. And a faster labor would be great. I was in labor with DD for 36 hours!


----------



## Allie84

curiousowl said:


> No where around here offers gas and air, bummer. It&#8217;s epidural or nothing. I wanted to go med-free but after I had Pitocin for 11 hours I was just done! Hopefully this time around my water won&#8217;t break so early and stop all my contractions. And a faster labor would be great. I was in labor with DD for 36 hours!

Sounds similar, I wanted to be med free but long labor and Pitocin made me beg for an epidural. I had a vaginal delivery but a 4th degree tear so they are making me get a C-Section. 

-----------------------------

Lily, sounds normal to me. There is always such a margin of error with scans plus you could have ov'ed a bit later or baby implanted a bit later. My scan put me 6 days ahead so you just never know! I assumed I ov'ed later than I did. 

-------------------------

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

I'm really emotional today and had a good cry for no exact reason.


I'm also still really ill with MS and it's getting me down. 

I still do find it relieving mentally but at the same time I was hoping it would be winding down around now. I would love to enjoy food again or sit and enjoy an entire meal or not gag when eating. I'm positive by 11 weeks it was nearly gone with DS.


----------



## Sander

This is our first so haven't experienced labour - am a little nervous!! My mom had me in 2 hours and my brother in 45 minutes, so I'm hoping I take after her haha. Actually I feel like it's been a bad thing because previously I had only heard about her labour, and when I heard others had 24-72 hour labours I thought they were the minority when really that's more of the likelihood!


----------



## Allie84

Sander said:


> This is our first so haven't experienced labour - am a little nervous!! My mom had me in 2 hours and my brother in 45 minutes, so I'm hoping I take after her haha. Actually I feel like it's been a bad thing because previously I had only heard about her labour, and when I heard others had 24-72 hour labours I thought they were the minority when really that's more of the likelihood!

Mine was 24 hours or so from induction to delivery. Your mom is very lucky! I really hope you take after her. :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

My first labour was 38 hours my second and third were like 6 hours and 10 minutes active labour, then with my last 2 minutes active labour...pretty sure this one will be born in my bed XD

Childbirth is one of those things that is SO different for everyone, it is horrendous I'm not going to lie (for me, I have a low pain threshold) but it's over in what feels like minutes and the pain pretty much is gone instantly and you have your baby forever and it's totally worth it


----------



## Squig34

Yay, topaz!

Congratulations on :pink: curious:)

I'm sure this one is a girl too - I've been right on my last two pregnancies. 

I'd have loved a waterbirth, but that's just not an option for me with my history. Even if I were induced, I'd be hooked up to all the machines for monitoring. However, I suspect I'll end up with another section, but we'll see how it goes & how well baby grows. I have my booking in appointment on 28th. I'll only be 11+4 so I'd have preferred it the following week, but I'm booked into a special clinic so if I'd changed, I'd have had to go twice. & I expect I'll have fortnightly appointments anyway. 

I wasn't even offered the NT scan in my other pregnancies. Maybe because things looked normal.


----------



## tgrich

Looks like everyone is doing good other than a bit of sickness!

We will be staying team yellow since this is our last :) for me labour was #1-8hours #2-4 hours and #3- 4hours not to bad im the odd ball here but im so excited to give birth again


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies!! I'm new here and I *think* I'm due in June, possibly July! I just got my bfp two days ago but my lmp was mid September, I have pcos and crazy cycles. Dh and I quit TTC in June after 2 years and after a year of failed infertility meds and treatments. We are super shocked and excited for this last addition to our family <3 Hoping to get into a dr this week and get a scan to figure out exactly how far along I am, we really have no clue, could be as little as 6 weeks or as much as 9 weeks! So I *think* I belong here but I might have to switch to July. Just praying for a healthy baby since I am 36. 

Also I am having some pretty strong sharp cramping back and forth between my left and right sides in the ovary areas, is this normal? It happens when I get up or move or cough or sneeze and sometimes just when I'm laying down resting. I don't remember this with my other two dd's. My super super sore breast are my only real symptom, they have been killing me for 3 weeks. Also I have zero nausea which is really weird for me, my last two pregnancies I was sick from 3 weeks till birth with severe HG so it has me a little worried I'm feeling nothing. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all more! I'll let you know what edd to put me down for as soon as I get in to a dr :)


----------



## curiousowl

Four2Five said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm new here and I *think* I'm due in June, possibly July! I just got my bfp two days ago but my lmp was mid September, I have pcos and crazy cycles. Dh and I quit TTC in June after 2 years and after a year of failed infertility meds and treatments. We are super shocked and excited for this last addition to our family <3 Hoping to get into a dr this week and get a scan to figure out exactly how far along I am, we really have no clue, could be as little as 6 weeks or as much as 9 weeks! So I *think* I belong here but I might have to switch to July. Just praying for a healthy baby since I am 36.
> 
> Also I am having some pretty strong sharp cramping back and forth between my left and right sides in the ovary areas, is this normal? It happens when I get up or move or cough or sneeze and sometimes just when I'm laying down resting. I don't remember this with my other two dd's. My super super sore breast are my only real symptom, they have been killing me for 3 weeks. Also I have zero nausea which is really weird for me, my last two pregnancies I was sick from 3 weeks till birth with severe HG so it has me a little worried I'm feeling nothing.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all more! I'll let you know what edd to put me down for as soon as I get in to a dr :)

I get those cramps on the sides. I think it's RLP. My dr said it's normal and normal to start earlier with later pregnancies.

Congrats!


----------



## Rach87

My last labor was 27 hours with only 1 hour of pushing and I didnt even break a sweat. Woke at 4 am with random contractions, water broke at 9am. Inconsistent contractions for a few hours. Ran errands, showered, took a mile walk and that really got them going. Then double contractions kicked in. Stayed home as long as i could. Got to the hospital around midnight. Was 3 cm and 50%. Within 3-4 hrs i was at 6.5 cm and they rushed in doc for my epidural. Within 2 hrs of that i was ready to go. Pushed an hr and out came a screaming baby. I oddly am looking forward to delivery again too. Lol 

And ladies make sure if you get an epidural they give you a catheter!!! Its funny how they thought because that was my first baby I would be in there for 2 days in labor or something. They did not think I could possibly progress as quick as i did (double contractions every 2 minutes will do that to ya haha) so basically they scrambled to get the dr in before i was too far to get my epidural. And forgot to put in a catheter. Meanwhile im numb and theyre pumping me with iv fluids. I bled Peach sized clots for hours after birth. I was violated several times by the OB (like they went in up to the elbow volated) to try and find the source of the bleed. Low and behold they finally did an u/s and found my bladder was about to burst. I think they drained like 600cc&#8217;s of urine or something crazy. Once my bladder was emptied my uterus was able to contract and the bleeding stopped. (Needless to say not really the beautiful after birth bonding experience with my dd i was hoping for, i didnt get to hold her for a few hours after birth)

Welcome and congrats four2five!


----------



## Mom15

Tgrich - Im with you! I love giving birth. I too had a fast labor. Water broke at 7am, went to the hospital at about 8.30am after I tried to time my contractions and they werent even two minutes apart. Was a 6 when they checked me two hours baby was born. Everyone says I am so lucky it was so fast. But honestly it was too fast. There was no easing into it. It was from 0 to 100. Mentally and physically it all happened too fast, I felt rushed, felt I had no time discussing positions for delivery. I couldnt really communicate as I did not have any pain relief and my body sort of took over. For weeks afterwards I had trouble sleeping because I tried to go over things in my head over and over trying to piece things together. 
So I really look forward to this time as I feel like I can be better mentally prepared. My only worry is it will be even faster.


----------



## Rach87

So I had an appt dec 1st for my official new OB appt bc thats the earliest they had. Called today to see if they had any cancellations so I could get in before my hubbys family from Calgary comes to stay with us next wednesday...and i now have an appt the 20th! Yay only 1 week until I see my little babers instead of almost 3! Also super excited that I&#8217;ll have an u/s where baby looks like a baby/gummy bear and video of baby&#8217;s heartbeat to show them!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I finally had an ultrasound today, and everything was perfect, measuring three days ahead! Such a relief.

As for labor, I love it (and I've done it four times. Lol). I used an epidural each time, although it failed with my third so I experienced all the pain with that one. Still, it's such a rush of adrenaline! :D


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Spiffy!!! Was that your first OB appt of the pregnancy? :) 

Welcome four2five!!!! I have wonky cycles too. I was just over 5 weeks when I tested and got my BFP. 

Rach, that's awesome! It will be nice to have it for Thanksgiving and family visiting. And OMG about your bladder. :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, yep. And it wasn't even an OB appointment, it was just an ultrasound. I have my first OB appointment next week.


----------



## Four2Five

Allie84 said:


> Congrats Spiffy!!! Was that your first OB appt of the pregnancy? :)
> 
> Welcome four2five!!!! I have wonky cycles too. I was just over 5 weeks when I tested and got my BFP.
> 
> Rach, that's awesome! It will be nice to have it for Thanksgiving and family visiting. And OMG about your bladder. :wacko:

Thanks! I think I'm probably closer to 6 weeks im thinking but by lmp they said 10 weeks which is why I assuming they are getting me in right away since they go off that date until the dating scan. Just praying everything is okay! I'm super anxious to see baby and find out <3


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, four2five.

Great news, spiffy.

That sounds horrendous Rach, arm up to the elbow. I actually feel sick thinking about it & it didn't even happen to me!

Mom, I've heard other people say similar about fast births, & also that they're a lot more painful as the pain ramps up quickly, not gradually.

I'd love to experience Labour with a live baby (I had to give birth to my son because he died so late on so I believe I could do it), but I just don't think it will work out that way for me!


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome four2five :flower:

Glad the ultrasound went well Spiffy.

I was in labour for ages :dohh: all worth it in the end, contractions are a bit crappy but pushing is great.


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks ladies!

My first I was in labor 36 hours, my second was 24 hours and I'm praying for 12 hours or less this time!!


----------



## Allie84

It's so crazy to think about labor and things like names. For the first time last night I started looking up names. Of course I'd had some swimming around my mind but I was actually looking up baby names. For instance I love the name Amelia for a girl but it's like the 5th most popular name in the UK and we like to be a bit more unique. Granted, we don't live in the UK anymore but we will probably will again before the kids are grown. 

Found baby again last night on doppler....baby runs away from the doppler, it's kind of funny but also means I only do it for a few seconds at a time. I catch the hb and then it's gone and find it in another place.

How is everyone's MS?


----------



## ladders

Ouch rach does not sound like fun! 

Mom I'm with you on not feeling prepared! Although I was in labour for 27 hours the hospital wouldn't let us come in because said contractions wasn't close enough, it got so bad dh called for the umpteenth time and said we are coming now, they argued but we went and my dd was born 10 minutes after arriving at the hospital. Having had absolutely no pain relief and not happening how i imagined I went into a bit of shock and I feel that really affected the first couple of hours with dd.
This time I want to have all my active pushing in the hospital and not the majority in the back of my car!!!!

Yeah spiffy great news about your scan!!! Measuring ahead as well that's such a relief


----------



## hollyw79

WOW! Ladders! How craaaaaaazy!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Still nauseous here. It comes and goes and I have good and bad days but most mornings and evenings are bad.


----------



## curiousowl

I've been thinking a little about names. It's going to be even harder the second time around I feel like because I want something that goes with DD's name (but not too much so it seems like a "theme"). And I can't imagine liking anything as much as I like hers.


----------



## Sander

We've had our names picked out for a while, it'll be Norah for a girl and Elias or Oliver for a boy :)


----------



## angie90

So today wanted an omelette allll day... made one... instant sickness! Why are our bodies so mean?! Haha!! I no longer can eat sausage rolls, jacket potatos, lasagne of omlettefs without wanting to heave!! Haha!! And all I want to eat is prawn cocktail crisps!! Haha!!


----------



## angie90

Anyone else got any foods that make them feel sick?? Xx


----------



## Squig34

MS AKA all day nausea still here. Today wasn't as bad as it has been, posdibly because i took the dsy off & rested, but it's definitely still there. 

Angie, things like water, chips & rice are hugely offensive to this baby! There are other foods too, most fruit is too tart, for example, but eggs are still appealing. I want bread, but i suspect it may be causing the nausea to get worse. It can also change on a daily basis. I hate first tri, pleased as I am to be pregnant!


----------



## PG5K

Ooo, some scary labour stories. I'm hoping for a faster one this time as I was 4 days of slow labour, my waters broke 24 hours but my contractions still wouldn't go below 5 mins apart so I ended up being induced. By all of that the actual pushing wasn't bad at all. 

I think amelia is a lovely name Allie. Elias and Norah are beautiful too Sander. 

I like Rhett for a boy and Martha for a girl.
Rhett would go well with my DD as her name is Alice, from classic literature and Rhett is from a famous story too.
I think Martha and Alice match as well as they both aren't too long and are pretty traditional. 

Names are exciting but so scary! You're naming a person, probably for life and all the responsibility that comes with it. 

A donut made me feel sick the other day! So cruel. I'm still into fruit and carbs for me. My favourite snack is bread with butter or an apple.


----------



## Mom15

Ladders - that is so scary. When I called after 1.5h after my water broke and told the my contractions werent even two minutes apart, they had this hesitant tone of come on by which made me feel a bit like they didnt think I was actually in labor yet. But once I got there I think they realized I wasnt exaggerating and I was really happy how they took care of me. I had three nurses in my room at all time. With my fast labor every contraction was worse than the one before until they couldnt get worse and I made some involuntary noises. It was almost an outer body experience because felt like I had not much control over what was happenening. I still loved it though. My goal this time is to go in as soon as my water breaks assuming it does. I just want more time to communicate and not get there when the contractions are already so painful it takes your breath away. 

On food - fruit, cereal and sweet stuff I could eat all day. I am obsessed with orange juice. What is funny is when I was younger and would be hungover I would dream of orange juice when I was drunk, so this has in a way felt like one long hungover. Foods that you can chase me with is meat or anything warm and mushy. I want cold, juicy and crunchy. 

Nausea was better over the weekend and then got worse again last night and I have almost felt sick like you do when you are coming of off sth with flu like symptom. Weak, cold at times, cant get comfortable, icky taste in my mouth and nausea. I told hubby Im sorry Im whining so much and hope to have my energy back soon. He has been so nice making dinner, cleaning the kitchen and bringing me food and drink if I asked for it. 
Its 8.30 and I am going to bed hoping a lot of sleep with energize me. 

Names...I have a few on a list mostly girls...top two right now may be Clara May or Milla June or June Alexis depending on what month baby is actually born :)
Boy names I have Calvin, Milo and Lyndon. Just dont have middle name pairings yet.


----------



## Mom15

Oh and this is me after dinner. Where is this going to end?!? Showing so much faster this time and so far it is just bloat and things getting pushed up. Cant wait for it to be a legitimate baby belly :) First day in maternity pants today! So comfy.
 



Attached Files:







E6CD2E54-11FF-4C2E-9B14-D505BA5B4C9A.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Four2Five

Well I went in to a midwife today that we may use for this pregnancy. She said my uterus felt like I was about 8 weeks so she decided to listen with a Doppler but then couldn't find a heartbeat, of course this made me super anxious that something was wrong so she sent me down the road for an ultrasound. At first the tech couldn't find any sac but then finally found a gestational sac but it was empty. She measured and it only measures 5 weeks 1 day...she said that's too early to see a fetal pole so there's not much to do but wait and hope within a week or two that she can get an image of a baby. I'm super crampy tonight and just unsettled stomach over the whole ordeal. I still have hope everything is fine but I really thought I was at least 6 weeks if not further. My last af was Sept 15 and my normal O was anywhere between cd 26-33...not sure how those dates play a roll for dates or anything but I think I had to of O'd really really late. Still getting dark hpt's so hopefully that's a good sign. They did tell me that based on measurements my due date would be July 16th, which is my birthday <3 So I really hope this baby is okay! Looks like I'll have to stick to the July Firecrackers :wave:


----------



## Allie84

Mom and PG -- Martha and Clara are on my name list as well. :) :) Have you seen the FB thread about it in our group? I'm not sure about any names at this point though. 

Angie there are so many foods I can't eat - the worst is chocolate. What is WRONG with me lol? I went off chocolate last pregnancy too. Oranges, tortilla chips and pickles are my my current go-to safe foods. 

Mom you look so cute!!! Awwww I can't wait to go get some maternity pants! Right now it's leggings everday. I fit into exactly one pair of my jeans still.


----------



## curiousowl

I told DH he has 1 week to tell anyone who he doesn't want to find out via FB about this baby. Then I am going FB official! Can't wait.


----------



## hollyw79

How exciting curious!! :) I told my husband the same around 9 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

YAY curious!! That will be me in a week if all goes well at the NT scan!!! I can't believe we're getting to the stage of 12 weeks scans and announcing for some of us!


----------



## Mom15

Ill probably announce at Thanksgiving next week assuming all is well at my scan tomorrow. I feel confident, but I still need to see it to really believe it :)


----------



## ladders

Ah I want my scan so i can announce! Still havent had the date cone through for my 12 weeks scan and I'm 11 weeks tomorrow it's starting to frustrate me! I have my announcement all ready to go lol.

Names is all I think about lol if it's a boy we have a definite name of Eli Peter this was from the first pregnancy but obviously used the girl name and I'm like you curious I love it sooo much it's hard to find another I like as much and that fits. Dd not very common so wouldn't want a super common name for next one. I love Ivy but dh not keen, if it's a girl I'll have to work on him lol

Ha ha mom I apparently sounded like a cow when I got close, I don't remember lol but told hubby once I start mooing this time we are going in lol


----------



## Rach87

Allie I was thinking the same! This groups getting close to starting second trimester already!! Ill be announcing in about a week and a half if my scan monday is good. Hubbys fam will be in town next thur-mon so we&#8217;ll be telling them, then will announce after that. Im excited!


----------



## Squig34

We won't be announcing on Facebook til baby is born. We'll tell good friends after our 12 week scan, but generally wait til after the 20 week one to make it public knowledge.

DD gave me her horrible cough & cold- I rarely get sick so I have low pregnancy immunity to thank!- but luckily I've off work for a few days due to the nausea, no way could I otherwise go in with this heavy cold on top, although I think today was probably the worst day & I'll start getting better now. I'm a terrible patient too. I hate being sick.


----------



## Mom15

Lol Ladders - mine were this high pitched wincing noise. All I remember thinking I learnt in my prenatal class to make low pitched humming noises as that makes you less tense, but I really didnt choose to make these noises. It was during the transition I think right before they told me I was at a ten. The they had me get up from all 4s onto the bed as I was on my yoga mat on my floor and I had zero pain after that. One of the nurses said oh getting up probably helped the baby a lot to move down and I thought why didnt anyone suggest that half an hour ago. Those are the experiences I am glad I already made and so I look forward to have some more tools for this time.


----------



## PG5K

I was gutted in labour because my waters had broken over 24 hours before but I still wasn't progressing I was induced and put on a drip and a heart monitor for DD. Because of that I wasn't allowed to move around, bounce on a ball or do anything except lie on my back. It took 12 hours just lying there and each contraction made my back spasm so I kept twisting.
I'm really hoping for a quicker one this time and more natural. 

I love the name Clara too, it's pretty. 

I don't know what I'll do about announcing my pregnancy, I don't have Facebook. 
I'm technically still married to DD dad so he's not going to be happy (even though we've been separated over 2 1/2 years!) I think I'll probably tell DD and then tell people as and when. I need to get my divorce sorted but it's another thing to think about and my ex doesn't communicate with me at all.


----------



## Mom15

PG - my biggest fear was not progressing. Little did I know. I hope it goes quicker for you this time.


----------



## Sander

What do you guys think of eating deli meats from a restaurant? I'm supposed to go for lunch with my mom today and they have a turkey club at this little cafe which is my favourite - but I know I'm not supposed to eat cold deli meats. If I ask them to nuke it in the microwave do you think that could work?


----------



## ladders

Sorry sander I'm vegetarian so no idea about meats fishes eye, now if you have a question about cheese I'm there lol!


----------



## Allie84

Mom15 said:


> scan tomorrow. I feel confident, but I still need to see it to really believe it :)

I feel the same! Confident but I need confirmation. Good luck at your scan tomorrow. :) Is it an NT scan or a 'regular' scan? 



ladders said:


> Ah I havent had the date cone through for my 12 weeks scan and I'm 11 weeks tomorrow
> name of Eli Peter this was from the first pregnancy but obviously used the girl name and
> 
> I love Ivy but dh not keen, if it's a girl I'll have to work on him lol

Good grief, I hope they get back to you soon. You have a midwife out ill right? 

I love both of those names!! I LOVE Peter but DH doesn't. Ivy is super cute! 



Rach87 said:


> Allie I was thinking the same! This groups getting close to starting second trimester already!! Ill be announcing in about a week and a half if my scan monday is good. Hubbys fam will be in town next thur-mon so well be telling them, then will announce after that. Im excited!

Awww that will be so festive!!! So your scan is Monday, a few of have Tuesday.....eeek it's all getting so exciting.....



Squig34 said:


> We won't be announcing on Facebook til baby is born. We'll tell good friends after our 12 week scan, but generally wait til after the 20 week one to make it public knowledge.
> 
> DD gave me her horrible cough & cold- I rarely get sick so I have low pregnancy immunity to thank!- buI'm a terrible patient too. I hate being sick.

You're not a terrible parent. It's HARD to parent during first tri! I feel like a terrible mom, all I do is nap and complain and feel sick. :winkwink:

I hope you feel better very soon! :hugs:



PG5K said:


> I don't know what I'll do about announcing my pregnancy, I don't have Facebook.
> I'm technically still married to DD dad so he's not going to be happy (even though we've been separated over 2 1/2 years!) I think I'll probably tell DD and then tell people as and when. I need to get my divorce sorted but it's another thing to think about and my ex doesn't communicate with me at all.

I'm sorry you have to deal with a less than hospitable ex. Why will he be mad? Does he have a new partner? Men can be difficult. 



Sander said:


> What do you guys think of eating deli meats from a restaurant? I'm supposed to go for lunch with my mom today and they have a turkey club at this little cafe which is my favourite - but I know I'm not supposed to eat cold deli meats. If I ask them to nuke it in the microwave do you think that could work?

I was just thinking of this today! I miss sandwiches. I have been avoiding deli meats completely but is it one of those clubs that is more like a 'melt'? I think the key is to heat to a certain degree. I suppose it's how much you trust the restaurant. I'm curious what others think.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie84 said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> DD gave me her horrible cough & cold- I rarely get sick so I have low pregnancy immunity to thank!- buI'm a terrible patient too. I hate being sick.
> 
> You're not a terrible parent. It's HARD to parent during first tri! I feel like a terrible mom, all I do is nap and complain and feel sick. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but this totally cracked me up. She said she was a terrible patient...not a terrible parent. :haha: :haha: :haha: (Sorry, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I swear, I just think pregnancy brain is hilarious).


----------



## Allie84

Spiffynoodles said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> DD gave me her horrible cough & cold- I rarely get sick so I have low pregnancy immunity to thank!- buI'm a terrible patient too. I hate being sick.
> 
> You're not a terrible parent. It's HARD to parent during first tri! I feel like a terrible mom, all I do is nap and complain and feel sick. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, but this totally cracked me up. She said she was a terrible patient...not a terrible parent. :haha: :haha: :haha: (Sorry, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I swear, I just think pregnancy brain is hilarious).Click to expand...

LOL!!!!! Yep obviously some pregnancy brain here. :blush::blush:


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> DD gave me her horrible cough & cold- I rarely get sick so I have low pregnancy immunity to thank!- buI'm a terrible patient too. I hate being sick.
> 
> You're not a terrible parent. It's HARD to parent during first tri! I feel like a terrible mom, all I do is nap and complain and feel sick. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, but this totally cracked me up. She said she was a terrible patient...not a terrible parent. :haha: :haha: :haha: (Sorry, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I swear, I just think pregnancy brain is hilarious).Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!!! Yep obviously some pregnancy brain here. :blush::blush:Click to expand...

Dont feel bad! Ive responded to the wrong person like 5 times recently!


----------



## Rach87

Supposedly deli meats are fine as long as theyre heated to steaming(about 30 seconds in a microwave) . I had some salami in my grilled cheese today. Mmmmm.


----------



## LillyFleur

Id eat the meat Sander, but Im quite relaxed about eating the banned foods.

Think my brothers fiancée is in labour, shes being having contractions about 10 min apart since midnight, so fingers crossed this is it and baby will be here soon.


----------



## Sander

Thanks for the input guys, ended up eating homemade versions of the sandwiches instead - no deli meat - so it worked out!

Exciting Lily! Hope her labour goes well


----------



## curiousowl

Plus to this morning- for the first morning I didn&#8217;t have to eat crackers before I even got out of bed. Negative- I have a cold now, which seems so unfair when I&#8217;m still nauseous.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have caught my son's sickness bug. I feel so ill. I'm so thirsty but can't keep anything down. &#129314;


----------



## Squig34

I thought your response was still nice, Allie &#128521;

Hope all goes smoothly for your soon to be SIL, Lilly!

Hope your scan goes well today mom. I have one tomorrow. My nausea doesn't seem to be as bad so I hope all is well. I'm pretty sure it is, but it makes me a bit anxious anyway.

Sorry to hear you've got a cold, curious- get well soon!

Edited to add: get well soon too topaz!


----------



## Mom15

Allie - my scan is my doc being really nice and letting me have a reassurance scan since I miscarried last time and it was missed for about 4-5 weeks. So instead of waiting til 12 weeks to listen with the Doppler he gave me this scan so I only have to go 3 weeks between seeing/ listening to baby. 

Sorry so many of you have caught bugs. I hate being sick!


----------



## Allie84

That is nice of your doc! I was sent away when doppler didn't work at 10 weeks like 'oh well, no biggie, see you in a few weeks' ack! Glad I have my home doppler lol. I am only using it once or twice a week.

Curious, feel better soon. My sickness seems to be letting up a bit too. Even Princess Kate has been able to make appearances so there is hope for us as 2nd tri approaches haha! 

Topaz, feel better!!!

I hate how us preggos catch every bug! Plus we got pregnant during cold and flu season. 

Thanks Squig LOL. I am honestly such a ditz, it can be quite bad even when no pregnant haha. 

-------------------

I wanna talk pregnancy bloat/bumps. So we are getting family photos done Sunday. I'm unsure what to do about my 'bump'.....flaunt it even though I'm only 11 weeks and it's mainly bloat LOL or try to hide it somehow...I know, it sounds vain, but it's such a weird time. I fit into no clothes but don't have a real bump! What should I do for photos?!?!


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I'd probably flaunt it! I tried on my maternity clothes last night and in full panel pants and ruched tees, I look legit pregnant. I'm breaking them all out as soon as I wash them!


----------



## LillyFleur

Flaunt it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Flaunt it! That way you can make this baby a part of your family photos, too. :flower:


----------



## PG5K

Definitely flaunt it! A nice outfit will look lovely. 
My belly is noticeable pregnant. I bought some clothes off ebay ready. Are you ladies having a bump photoshoot? I definitely want one this time. I'm probably going to photograph my little sister and best friend too as we're all pregnant together! 

I've finally got my midwife appointment... In a weeks time. I will be about 12 weeks and a couple of days by the time. At least when my scan finally comes through it'll be a bigger baby. Lol.


----------



## curiousowl

I&#8217;m definitely doing a bump shot this time! It will be a family shoot so we&#8217;ll do family pictures too. Probably early spring.


----------



## Mom15

Scan went great! Measured 1 day ahead. HB at 161 :) pic later when I have more time. So relieved!

And yes show off your belly! No one is going to ask how far you were later to question how real the bump was.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so glad it went well Mom15 :yipee: can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies!!! I think I'll flaunt it haha. 

Mom, that's great! Yay! :)


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ladies! I cant get enough of my June Bug. Here are the promised pics!
 



Attached Files:







BE6B142E-3997-4F35-B27A-4354BACC1939.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









076EC743-3282-4483-B14B-542B50B62C2C.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









BAE348B4-3022-450B-9E26-6CA7E2779FFB.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PG5K

Aww fantastic mom! Perfect looking little bean


----------



## Squig34

Very sweet pics, Mom!

I had a scan this morning too; measuring spot on at 10 weeks, hr 169 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20171117_091534.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Whatme

Hey ladies, 
Had my booking in app yesterday with the midwife Im in the uk, and Im 8 weeks. Not had any scans, I have to wait for my 12 week one! Which seems like a life time away. Has anybody else not seen their baby on screen yet? I feel like Im making it up &#128514;


----------



## curiousowl

Awww, cute pictures ladies!


----------



## eppgirl

Love the pictures! It feels like my appt is forever away when really its just a little over a week. 28th!
Morning sickness has been kicking my a** for the past couple days.
Ive been having some weird pains too but no bleeding right now so chalking it up to pregnancy and stretching.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Whatme said:


> Hey ladies,
> Had my booking in app yesterday with the midwife Im in the uk, and Im 8 weeks. Not had any scans, I have to wait for my 12 week one! Which seems like a life time away. Has anybody else not seen their baby on screen yet? I feel like Im making it up &#128514;

I havent had any scans yet but had midwife 2weeks ago and 12week scan booked for 28th, so nervous.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Loving the scans, they actually look like babies now. 

Finally over my sickness bug but totally shattered now and today Im having mild cramps which I havent had for age.


----------



## ladders

Ah lovely scan pics ladies they are looking so big and lovely! Got my 12 week scan date through but isn't till the 4th dec so I'll be nearly 14 weeks, uh I don't want to wait that long I'm struggling to cover it up already as really getting a bump on me! Just want to announce now


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, whatme.

Looks like loads of us have scans on 28th! That's my booking in appointment. I'll only be 11+4 & I'd rather have waited til the following week, but I have to go to a special clinic that only runs fortnightly. I expect though that I'll have at least one more scan after that before Christmas.


----------



## Rach87

Great scans mom and squig!!

Hope you feel better topaz. Drink lots of water and take it easy.

3 more days until my scan!!


----------



## Unexpected212

My scans on the 21st I'll be 12+2, excited to see him again <3


----------



## curiousowl

I'm in maternity clothes now and definitely look pregnant! I also slept for 10 hours last night and napped for 2.5 this afternoon. This cold is awful.


----------



## Allie84

YAY lovely scan pics ladies!!!! They look like wee babies now. So cute. 

Unexpected I'm so excited for our double scan date...I think there's someone else with the 21st as well too? And Rach on Monday?

Such a funny time - a few people with 12 week scans and some not yet for a number of weeks! 

Curious I took a 2 hour nap today as well after work. But I don't have a bug, I'm just tired haha.


----------



## Rach87

Yep allie i have a scan monday! ......Is it monday yet???


----------



## Allie84

SO CLOSE Rach!!

I meant to say FINALLY and YAY Ladders.

OMG I am SO BORED!!!!!! I have been so sick for so long with MS that I never really noticed I've been sitting around every night like a lump......but since it's finally going a way a bit and I napped so long today.... it's 8 pm and I realized I am really bored. ;) Both DS and DH are sleeping already. I kind of feel ready to go back out into the world for awhile lol.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all ladies! Looking forward to everyones scans coming up!


----------



## angie90

I have a scan on the 21st too! My 12 week! Excited to see all our pictures of the little beans!! Xx


----------



## Sander

Totally feel the same way Allie - I've started feeling a ton better lately and I'm like, what have I been doing with myself the past 2 months?? I need to get out there! Haha

Excited to see all the scans! And jealous too - my next one isn't until 20 weeks!


----------



## becsboo

i have a private scan booked for monday i will be just 9 weeks :happydance:


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, DD was having a huge meltdown upstairs and DH was yelling for me so of course I fell rushing up the stairs. I caught myself on my hands and didn&#8217;t hit my belly but now I have this sharp pain kind of in the middle of my abdomen. I know it&#8217;s that I pulled a muscle because the baby and my uterus and everything are well protected but it&#8217;s freaking me out.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im sure everything is ok curious. Def just a pulled muscle or ligament. I got up fast the other day and felt something pull. They may be little bumps but they still put strain on our bodies.


----------



## Rach87

Haha allie seriously I have felt soooo useless the last couple months. Got pregnant in early september. Was crampy and miserable the tww then had a mc a week after bfp. Horrible cramps and dizziness and hormonal mess. Then bam pregnant again 3 weeks later. Been nauseous and exhausted. Fiiiinally the last couple days ive had energy again. Its been a long 3 months. Thankfully my dh is the epitomy of patience and understanding. Hes so wonderful. Neeeeever complains about me sitting on a couch all day if i need to. I think he knows that I hate sitting around so if I am I need to be.


----------



## Squig34

I hope I don't have much longer to go with the MS then - I have hope from those of you around the 12 week mark. It's grim & we're supposed to be moving house esrly next year; i have no idea right now how i'm going to get things packed if i continue to feel like this.

Curious, I'm sure all is well, especially as you didn't even knock your tummy, but can you get a reassurance scan at all?


----------



## Rach87

Sorry curious i didnt see your post when i typed mine. Hope with some rest you&#8217;ll feel better.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies! I know logically that could hurt the baby or my uterus or placenta at this stage would mean I would be seriously hurt too but you know. It&#8217;s easy to freak out. If I&#8217;m still having any pain on Monday I&#8217;ll call my MW but I&#8217;m sure all is well and it&#8217;s just a muscle or ligament strain. I haven&#8217;t had any bleeding or cramping.


----------



## Sander

I'm sure everything is fine Curious - I have a similar pain that's just started today and yesterday, almost like a pulled muscle but if I lean over it hurts like I'm crushing the baby or something. From what I understand baby is growing a ton this week so as long as you don't have really severe pain/cramping/bleeding everything is fine :)


----------



## PG5K

I pulled a ligament standing up too fast the other day, it hurt for a few hours. It's mental how much it hurts sometimes. Get a little rest, your baby won't have even noticed :flower:

My baby is going to have had a load of extra blood tonight! We went to watch a fireworks display and one bounced into the crowd and exploded just next to my mom and my DD who'd just gone to stand by her. She came running to me with her hands over her ears but unhurt. My moms a bit deaf in her ear and her hair got singed! My heart was racing so bad it took ages to calm down :nope:


----------



## Rach87

Oh my goodness PG how terrifying!!!!! So glad nobody got hurt!


----------



## curiousowl

Geez PG! How scary! Glad everyone is okay.


----------



## Allie84

curiousowl said:


> Thanks ladies! I know logically that could hurt the baby or my uterus or placenta at this stage would mean I would be seriously hurt too but you know. Its easy to freak out. If Im still having any pain on Monday Ill call my MW but Im sure all is well and its just a muscle or ligament strain. I havent had any bleeding or cramping.

You may remember I fell DOWN the stairs a month or so ago....I called my OB and he was like 'baby is so cushioned right now and so small, don't worry unless you bleed' and of course I googled the heck out of it and SO MANY ladies have done this (we get clumsy haha) and it's not a worry unless it's direct abdomen during 2nd tri or later. 

I get the round ligament pains. I sneezed today and I felt my entire uterus pull!! OUCH!!! Now I have an idea of where it's located haha. It's so sensitive as it's a muscle and it's growing at a pretty rapid rate. 


WOW so many scans I didn't even know about next week! It's a big week for the June babies!!


----------



## Allie84

Holy smokes PG!! Singed hair!?!?! That is scary for your mom!


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I know logically that could hurt the baby or my uterus or placenta at this stage would mean I would be seriously hurt too but you know. ItÂs easy to freak out. If IÂm still having any pain on Monday IÂll call my MW but IÂm sure all is well and itÂs just a muscle or ligament strain. I havenÂt had any bleeding or cramping.
> 
> You may remember I fell DOWN the stairs a month or so ago....I called my OB and he was like 'baby is so cushioned right now and so small, don't worry unless you bleed' and of course I googled the heck out of it and SO MANY ladies have done this (we get clumsy haha) and it's not a worry unless it's direct abdomen during 2nd tri or later.
> 
> I get the round ligament pains. I sneezed today and I felt my entire uterus pull!! OUCH!!! Now I have an idea of where it's located haha. It's so sensitive as it's a muscle and it's growing at a pretty rapid rate.
> 
> 
> WOW so many scans I didn't even know about next week! It's a big week for the June babies!!Click to expand...

Yes! I knew someone else had fallen, I just couldn't remember who. That's nice to hear. My muscle strain or whatever it is, is already feeling better so I'm much calmer now.

I hate RLP!! I have been blowing my nose so much and it hurts every time so bad!


----------



## Rach87

Hahha when i feel a sneeze coming on i have to mentally prepare myself for the pain that comes with it.


----------



## Mom15

So far I have seemed to escape any pain. Just twice I made a wrong move and got that rlp that feels like sth tore in half, but I have since learnt not to make those moves. 

Glad no one got seriously injured in the fireworks accident. Im always afraid of sth like that happening when we watch them.


----------



## becsboo

It's when I sneeze I know it's coming


----------



## Squig34

Glad no one was seriously hurt, PG, how scary!


----------



## angie90

I am SO glad this is normal! Every time I sneeze I feel those pains and with being my first I've been googling it like crazy!! I've not started holding my stomach as I sneeze HHa xx


----------



## ladders

Wow pg that sounds super scary so glad your dd and mum are ok!

Curious how are the pains now? Baby is so so protected but I understand your worry if be the same. Constantly getting dd elbows digging into my belly or she's standing on me she just doesn't get it


----------



## eppgirl

When I was pregnant with my first, I believe around 30 weeks probably I fell down the stair, didnt hit my tummy but waited in agony for him to move I told DH if he didnt move we were going to the hospital, and hour later he had a dance party in my tummy :haha: he was completely fine.
Im still scared to death for anything to hit my stomach, even though I know baby is super protected its scary. I work around horses too, so Im constantly protecting my stomach.


----------



## Allie84

Yes, my son is always wanting to be on my lap, which is sweet but I'm on edge. He still doesn't know about the pregnancy (we will tell him tomorrow after my 12 week scan) and my dog Weasley jumps on me as well -he's a 12 lb shipoo so quite small - but I always have a pillow on my lap when I'm on the couch now. 

I was popping in for scan updates, can't wait to hear about all of today's scans!!!


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Wow pg that sounds super scary so glad your dd and mum are ok!
> 
> Curious how are the pains now? Baby is so so protected but I understand your worry if be the same. Constantly getting dd elbows digging into my belly or she's standing on me she just doesn't get it

Almost nothing yesterday and nothing today so I'm not worried :) Thanks!

Annnd my cold is starting to feel better and I'm really feeling like I'm turning a corner with the nausea.


----------



## becsboo

baby b didnt make it but baby a is doing fab :) xx


----------



## Allie84

becsboo said:


> baby b didnt make it but baby a is doing fab :) xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::hugs:

Lots of love to you xoxox


----------



## PG5K

I'm sorry to hear that Becs xxx


----------



## Rach87

Sorry becs. Glad baby a is well.

Scan today went perfect. Baby measuring a few days ahead again but theyre keeping my lmp due date of june 20th. Hubby got a nice little video of babes wiggling around. Got my little goody bag and appt for next month. Will be seeing MFM around 14 weeks to get established again. Most likely do the same as last time, continued to see my regular ob and had mfm as a just in case.
 



Attached Files:







93EE1D0C-9C5C-4917-8B37-F8BA792065C6.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Allie84

Rach87 said:


> Sorry becs. Glad baby a is well.
> 
> Scan today went perfect. Baby measuring a few days ahead again but theyre keeping my lmp due date of june 20th. Hubby got a nice little video of babes wiggling around. Got my little goody bag and appt for next month. Will be seeing MFM around 14 weeks to get established again. Most likely do the same as last time, continued to see my regular ob and had mfm as a just in case.


Awww, so cute!!! :flower::happydance:

May I ask what condition/reason you are able to see MFM? I am going to ask my OB tomorrow if I can due to thyroid, high bp, having gd last pregnancy, etc. I think it would be good to have both.....


----------



## Rach87

Allie84 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry becs. Glad baby a is well.
> 
> Scan today went perfect. Baby measuring a few days ahead again but theyre keeping my lmp due date of june 20th. Hubby got a nice little video of babes wiggling around. Got my little goody bag and appt for next month. Will be seeing MFM around 14 weeks to get established again. Most likely do the same as last time, continued to see my regular ob and had mfm as a just in case.
> 
> 
> Awww, so cute!!! :flower::happydance:
> 
> May I ask what condition/reason you are able to see MFM? I am going to ask my OB tomorrow if I can due to thyroid, high bp, having gd last pregnancy, etc. I think it would be good to have both.....Click to expand...

I have lupus(sle) so im automatically considered high risk. My last pregnancy was flawless so im hoping for the same this time around. But i had to be seen by them at least once so I was in their system in case something happened.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm sorry about baby b becs.


----------



## ladders

On becs I'm so sorry about baby b, I'm pleased baby a doing so well though, hope you ok?

Rach scan looks great! So pleased you saw a happy wiggly buba!

My scam 2 weeks today, uh sooo long and I'm pretty much the size of a house


----------



## hollyw79

What a cute gummy bear Rach!! :hugs: I love it!


----------



## Allie84

I'm wondering if anyone else is getting vagina pain? It seems random and happened today after cleaning a bunch and running errands. It's almost like a 'sore' internal vagina area. I have no idea and I'll ask my OB tomorrow. It feels familiar like I had it with Alistair but I can't exactly remember.


----------



## Squig34

So sorry becs :hugs:

Cute pic Rach! What's an MFM?


----------



## Rach87

Mfm is maternal fetal medicine.... basically a high risk ob


----------



## PG5K

Ive had that Allie, I got it at the weekend for the first time. My best friend messaged me too about it a few weeks ago and asked if it was normal. I guess it is as it's an ache, I think maybe when I've done a bit too much in the day.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks PG, yes, I was told today to drink more water to avoid those pains. 


I had my NT scan and all is looking well!! :) Still measuring 12w2d. Baby was not moving around a lot, and the tech said it was okay and they were probably sleeping but I wished I could have seen movement, it would have made me less worried ha. Baby did wave ,though! I'll attach a photo.

Okay, how many of you have had flu shots? My OB really told me off for declining it and saying I wanted to wait until my next appt to be out of first trimester. :/ 

Oh and I did get my MFM referral so that will be good. It's mainly because I'm on a Category D medication (Klonopin for anxiety) and need help weaning off it before birth. He also changed his story from last time, it annoyed me. When I had my first OB appt and told him all of my medications he told me to stay on it as weaning in first tri would be stressful. Now he said he would never tell me to stay on a Category D medicine! Ugh, I hate mixed messages. I'm looking forward to the MFM doctor helping me.


----------



## Allie84

Here are my u/s photos!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







23659210_10159889048105727_2949372432386651450_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









23659411_10159889047870727_2391100244491141277_n.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sander

So sorry to hear about baby B, glad baby A is doing well though

Nice pictures Allie! I was also asked by my midwife to get the flu shot but I'm not planning on it. I don't blame you for wanting to wait until after the first tri. I actually had the flu a couple weeks ago but was able to manage the fever with baby Tylenol and rest. But def up to you what you want to do! I've never gotten the flu shot before which is maybe why I'm not keen on it now


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I got my flu shot at like 5w because we were getting on a plane. It makes me feel so much better to know I'm protected because the flu can be sooo dangerous for pregnant ladies (and our growing babies)! It's also really good for protecting those around us who physically can't get the vaccine and so rely on herd immunity, like my friend's immunocompromised little baby boy or my cousin going through cancer treatments :)


----------



## Allie84

I'll definitely get it....but I also respect those that don't. Sigh. I just feel like it was so awkward with my OB! 

Has anyone switched OBs or do you just take what you get and are usually happy? 

I feel like there is always so much choice and so many decisions! 

Oh and they told me it was too late to do the NIPT that tells gender in the blood work. Wah wah. ;) They said my NT Scan and bloods are good enough. You only get the NIPT if the NT is abnormal. So we'll see, of course I hope it's abnormal. (EDIT NORMAL NORMAL OMG) 

I would like to share my announcement. We announced today on FB and told our son. It was very exciting!

What is everyone who is American doing for Thanksgiving? Anyone travelling? We are just going to friends in town. Very low key.
 



Attached Files:







23783673_10159890369775727_1744070729356498_o.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Squig34

Cute scan pics Allie! I'll be getting the flu jab too, but am also waiting til 2nd tri so I'll get it early December.


----------



## Allie84

Allie84 said:


> I'll definitely get it....but I also respect those that don't. Sigh. I just feel like it was so awkward with my OB!
> 
> Has anyone switched OBs or do you just take what you get and are usually happy?
> 
> I feel like there is always so much choice and so many decisions!
> 
> Oh and they told me it was too late to do the NIPT that tells gender in the blood work. Wah wah. ;) They said my NT Scan and bloods are good enough. You only get the NIPT if the NT is abnormal. So we'll see, of course I hope it's abnormal.
> 
> I would like to share my announcement. We announced today on FB and told our son. It was very exciting!
> 
> What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? Anyone travelling? We are just going to friends in town. Very low key.

OMG I just re-read my post. NORMAL I hope my NT bloods are NORMAL!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Rach87

Hahaha allie i figured thats what you meant. And super cute announcement!


----------



## Allie84

I'm so far the queen of misposting in June Jewels LOL!


----------



## Unexpected212

Allie84 said:


> I'll definitely get it....but I also respect those that don't. Sigh. I just feel like it was so awkward with my OB!
> 
> Has anyone switched OBs or do you just take what you get and are usually happy?
> 
> I feel like there is always so much choice and so many decisions!
> 
> Oh and they told me it was too late to do the NIPT that tells gender in the blood work. Wah wah. ;) They said my NT Scan and bloods are good enough. You only get the NIPT if the NT is abnormal. So we'll see, of course I hope it's abnormal. (EDIT NORMAL NORMAL OMG)
> 
> I would like to share my announcement. We announced today on FB and told our son. It was very exciting!
> 
> What is everyone who is American doing for Thanksgiving? Anyone travelling? We are just going to friends in town. Very low key.

Lovely announcement, how cute is your son!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm now apparently due on the 31st May after my NHS dating scan but I'm gonna stick here cos I'm almost certain he will be born in June.


----------



## angie90

Is it bad that I've spent the last hour trying to work out how to put a ticker in my signature?! Haha!! But it should now be there hahaha! Feel all official on here now haha! How sad!! xx


----------



## Allie84

I see it Angie!!!

Happy 13 weeks Unexpected! Yep please do stay here. :) I'm due the 3rd June but will deliver in May I bet.


----------



## Sander

I think a few of us due in early June will probably end up delivering in May - it's too late to change groups now anyways, we all know each other and it would be too sad :p

Question I want to put out there, I've been having some mild aches/stretchy feeling pains on my left side. I know the baby/uterus is favoring that side because whenever I use the doppler that's where I find the heartbeat, but whenever I've had people describe RLP they describe it as sharp pain? I'm finding it's more like a super dull ache, and maybe kind of feeling like when you've over-stretched a muscle. I'd say pain wise it's only like a 1 out of 10, I can just notice it from time to time. It's not as bad as earlier on - that was a stretching I felt more along both edges of my sides. This is now only on the left. 

Anyways, has anyone else felt this? I'm thinking if I drink more water it will help everything to feel better, because I'm guilty of not drinking enough during the day :blush:


----------



## Unexpected212

angie90 said:


> Is it bad that I've spent the last hour trying to work out how to put a ticker in my signature?! Haha!! But it should now be there hahaha! Feel all official on here now haha! How sad!! xx

Nope I've done it three times before and still forgot and took me ages to work it out again XD


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm so excited to see all the little babies and when they arrive and if they are boys or girls ahhh, so much to look forward too!!

Cos I work in healthcare i pretty much HAD to have the flu jab regardless but I've always had it anyway in the first trimester never had any negative affects. I will literally take any and all vaccinations they offer on the NHS for me and my kids I am hugeeee believer in medicine and science. But like anything, it's such a personal choice and I don't judge anyone who chooses differently <3

The only one I think I wouldn't have which they don't offer here is the chicken pox vaccine, thats part of childhood haha


----------



## eppgirl

Argh! The pain in my hips is ridiculous. I have arthritis in my hips too, so whenever Im pregnant my hips feel like theyre gonna fall off they hurt so bad, and nothing helps. Heartburn started tonight, luckily nausea stayed away for thanksgiving and I was able to stuff my face although Im now paying for it :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

The heartburn has got me too!!! I feel your pain . I've had it bad all three of my previous pregnancies and only one had any hair haha


----------



## LillyFleur

Touch wood I dont have any heartburn, yet! I had it so bad with Elizabeth (she was super hairy :haha:)

Ive been a bit MIA on here as Im still super exhaused, Ive starting to feel a bit more sicker too which is good, I suppose. Had the first booking in appointment with the midwife, mentioned my Dad has type 2 diabetes so I have to have a glucose test done, I didnt have one with Elizabeth as didnt tell them he was diabetic.

Just waiting to get my scan letter through the post.


----------



## Allie84

Sander said:


> I think a few of us due in early June will probably end up delivering in May - it's too late to change groups now anyways, we all know each other and it would be too sad :p
> 
> Question I want to put out there, I've been having some mild aches/stretchy feeling pains on my left side. I know the baby/uterus is favoring that side because whenever I use the doppler that's where I find the heartbeat, but whenever I've had people describe RLP they describe it as sharp pain? I'm finding it's more like a super dull ache, and maybe kind of feeling like when you've over-stretched a muscle. I'd say pain wise it's only like a 1 out of 10, I can just notice it from time to time. It's not as bad as earlier on - that was a stretching I felt more along both edges of my sides. This is now only on the left.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone else felt this? I'm thinking if I drink more water it will help everything to feel better, because I'm guilty of not drinking enough during the day :blush:

Oh yes, I get aches esp when I'm walking a lot. I feel like I get them on the side baby favors which is my left side as well! I also get the RLP when I sneeze or or stand up too fast. 



Unexpected212 said:


> I'm so excited to see all the little babies and when they arrive and if they are boys or girls ahhh, so much to look forward too!!
> 
> Cos I work in healthcare i pretty much HAD to have the flu jab regardless but I've always had it anyway in the first trimester never had any negative affects. I will literally take any and all vaccinations they offer on the NHS for me and my kids I am hugeeee believer in medicine and science. But like anything, it's such a personal choice and I don't judge anyone who chooses differently <3
> 
> The only one I think I wouldn't have which they don't offer here is the chicken pox vaccine, thats part of childhood haha

Haha yes I was shocked when Alistair my 6 yr old got a Chicken Pox vax!! I'm also generally pro vaccine and totally pro science but I dunno, I have irrational fear about 1st tri, I also wouldn't fly even though it was the last month I had free flights with my job. :cry: I missed out on a lot of trips I know. 



eppgirl said:


> Argh! The pain in my hips is ridiculous. I have arthritis in my hips too, so whenever Im pregnant my hips feel like theyre gonna fall off they hurt so bad, and nothing helps. Heartburn started tonight, luckily nausea stayed away for thanksgiving and I was able to stuff my face although Im now paying for it :haha:

I'm sorry!!! But yay for Thanksgiving. :kiss:



LillyFleur said:


> Touch wood I dont have any heartburn, yet! I had it so bad with Elizabeth (she was super hairy :haha:)
> 
> Ive been a bit MIA on here as Im still super exhaused, Ive starting to feel a bit more sicker too which is good, I suppose. Had the first booking in appointment with the midwife, mentioned my Dad has type 2 diabetes so I have to have a glucose test done, I didnt have one with Elizabeth as didnt tell them he was diabetic.
> 
> Just waiting to get my scan letter through the post.

Feel better soon!!! I'll get a glucose test after 20 weeks due to previous GD.


----------



## PG5K

I'm with you ladies on the glucose test! I've got to have one after 23 weeks too. I remember it was bloody awful with DD... Never starve a pregnant woman! 

Super cute telling your boy Allie. I've not got my scan till the 4th December so I'll be nearly 14 weeks then. I was hoping it would be much sooner than that.. 

I had my flu jab at work a few days ago. Apart from a sore arm for a couple of days it was all fine. I'm pretty relaxed about stuff like that (well relaxed about what's in the injection, not about having one as I'm scared of needles)


----------



## LillyFleur

I think were going to announce to family next weekend, we werent going to for a few more weeks but DH parents have said they are thinking about booking a holiday to South Africa for their anniversary in June! 

Booked a private scan for Sunday 3rd, bought this tshirt on eBay, so going to let DD tell them


Edit: Just got my NHS scab letter, 19th Dec at 10am :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







AA4E2370-C6A4-4A5F-881E-B5749B6460C0.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Allie84

Oh my that is such a cute shirt! What a cute way to announce!


----------



## Squig34

Cute, Lilly!

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain, eppgirl. 

I thought I was getting some improvement in the nausea but I've been so sick again today. I think it's even worse when I'm really tired, & I only got about 5 hours last night as DD was sick.


----------



## hollyw79

Lilly ~ sooooo adorable!

My nausea is still happening :(


----------



## Allie84

Sorry to the sick ladies!!! :hugs:

I can't believe it Holly, after 13 weeks! Mine really feels like it is gone, but I guess I shouldn't count it out. 

I am still eating a limited diet and having to eat often but no constant nausea.

I have a terrible headache today! I wonder if that's pregnancy related...I guess I assume so! Two Tylenol didn't even work. Nor a Diet Coke. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend~


----------



## LivvyLongg

So this is my very first forum I am posting in (so not really sure what I am doing), this is also my very first pregnancy. YAY!!!

I am due June 7th


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Livvy :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi Livvy!! Welcome! :) 

It's been quiet the past week in here I think with the American holidays.


----------



## Mom15

Yes, sorry I have been MIA, the holidays have kept us busy. 
I have another appointment on Thursday and hopefully we find the hb with the doppler then. Last week the nurse couldnt find it at 10w6d so I had another sono and all was well.


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome Livvy! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

That's great mom! Always nice to get an extra peak. ;)


----------



## eppgirl

Ive got my first ultrasound tomorrow! Then Ill have another at 12 weeks (dec 19th) and then my last at 18-20 weeks. That is assuming its only one baby in there. Im hoping one baby and that its a girl!


----------



## Allie84

Ooh can't wait to hear about your ultrasound today, epps!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay for ultrasounds :) can't believe I'm almost second trimester already


----------



## Allie84

Ooh are you the first to go into 2nd tri? I can't wait either! So close! I mean I kind of feel like 13 weeks is 2nd tri but I guess not?


----------



## Unexpected212

I feel like I'm cheating considering my due date is now the 31st May XD. I always thought 13 weeks was second tri but on here it says 14 weeks onwards. I guess it's up to personal choice :)


----------



## Squig34

The time difference confuses me a bit - hope your ultrasound went well eppgirl.

I count 13 weeks as 2nd tri, 27 as third :)

Unexpected, I'll be delivering in May too. I had my booking in appointment today & I'll be having a planned section at 37 weeks which is 25th May. Here's a pic of my little love
 



Attached Files:







20171128_081815.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## eppgirl

My u/s went amazing today!! Baby measures exactly 9 weeks and 2 days. There is only one baby this time :haha: hb was 170 bpm.
 



Attached Files:







A77E11F7-18CB-4FEF-9956-5BC1407A2BD6.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Allie84

Awwww hi babies!!!! :wave: SUCH cute ultrasound photos ladies!!!!

Squig I'll be having a planned C Section as well. If you don't mind me asking ,what is the reason? Mine is because of my 4th degree tear with my son. 

If 14 weeks is 2nd tri, then we would be pregnant for 42 weeks not 40 ;)


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Not sure if this has worked, 12week scan although baby looked huge to me.


----------



## hollyw79

I love all the scan pictures! I want another now :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Sounds like a girly heart rate epp ;)

Allie, It's to reduce risk to the baby. My son died due to placental insufficiency, & since your placenta naturally starts to degrade a bit as you get close to birth, there's a higher risk for my babies as an issue already exists, or potentially exists, with the quality of it. So I had my daughter at 37+1 (it was supposed to be 37 but we were delayed a day) & same for this one.


----------



## LillyFleur

Welcome Livvy!

I love seeing all the scans pics :cloud9: I&#8217;m hoping at my next scan (Sunday) I&#8217;ll actually be able to see something that resembles a baby...Unlike at my 6 week scan.

My heartburn is getting worse :cry: I&#8217;m currently writing a shopping list of foods that I should be ok to eat and it&#8217;s basically potatos and veg :huh: goodbye chocolate :cry:


----------



## ladders

Sorry iv not been around it's all been a bit manic lately and then had a radiator burst so that's been fun &#128533;
Lovely seeing all the scan pictures I'm so jealous! Getting closer to mine though and then i can finally announce!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Loving all these scans. Just less that two weeks til mine.


----------



## eppgirl

Im hoping so Squig!!
With my boys their hr was always 160 and below it didnt ever get that high. Everything I can have crossed is crossed that we get our girl!!
Ds1 wants another brother of course :haha: I said how about a baby sister he said mm no a boy!


----------



## PG5K

Aww lovely scans! I've finally got mine on Monday so I'll be about 13+5 then. I've kinda had some maybe bad news from my sister. She went for a scan expecting to be about 7 weeks and they didn't find a heart beat, they said it looks more like 5+5 and was a slightly irregular shape. We're hoping that because she has completely weird periods that she's just ovulated a lot later than she thinks. She's basically got to wait now to see what happens as although she's not miscarriaging, she's also not having any pregnancy feelings either. 

At the moment I'm on a train, I've been to London for work and up since 5:50. It's nearly 8:30pm in the UK and I've still got another hour before I get home. I think the tiredness is making me queasy and I'm trying really hard not to throw up! I just want to get home and rest up. 
I have a pretty obvious bump now, I guess that I'm going to be huge again just as I was with my DD.


----------



## curiousowl

Awww, I hope things work out for your sister PG.


----------



## Sander

Well 5+5 isn't too far behind 7 weeks, and it could definitely be too early for a heartbeat. My scan registered 8 days behind as well - so it could for sure be just fine!

I'm jealous you guys all got multiple scans! I just had the dating scan and my next one is at 20 weeks on Jan 16. It'll be weird because the first scan baby was just a blob, next time it'll be huge haha. 

All good over here, just been busy - our landlord sold our apartment but amazingly the new owners wants us to stay as tenants which is amazing news because Vancouver rentals are impossible to find and we already pay a ton of rent just for a 1 bedroom and large den. DH also got a giant raise at work because he's been doing a bunch of extra projects, so it's just taken a huge load of stress off our shoulders.


----------



## Allie84

Sander, that's great news!! :happydance: 

PG, sending good thoughts to your sister. And WOW your day sounds long. :hug: Are you in maternity clothes yet? I have one maternity top now haha. I can't fit into any jeans without leaving them unzipped so it's mainly leggings and long tops atm.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry ive been mia. Had family in from calgary/alberta for a few days and it was busy busy. Im so exhausted. 

Beautiful scans ladies! Not sure when my next one will be. I still have to call the mfm and schedule my appt. 

11 weeks already today! And surprisingly still in regular pants. Verrrrrry different from last time. I couldnt wear pants even BEFORE my bfp with my daughter it was ridiculous! 

Man i hope this ones a boy....


----------



## PG5K

Thank you everyone, I'm really hoping for good news for her. I don't know if it being an irregular shape is a bad sign or not.

That's fab news Sander, anything that takes a bit of stress off especially around this time of year is excellent. 

I've bought a load of maternity clothes cheap off ebay, luckily I'm still in my regular clothes but mostly I wear stretchy dresses for work anyway. I'm hoping they will last me for a while longer yet.
I think I've put on about 7lb so I am going to start doing some YouTube pilates for pregnancy workouts.


----------



## ladders

Oh pg I'm really hoping for the best for your sister, the waiting bit is so hard but there is a good amount of hope if she can't be certain on her dates!

Good news there sander and that rise come at a great time to make things a bit less stressful!

Iv got such a bump now lol I'm struggling in my uniform at work but can't go into a baggier one or maternity one until had my scan and it's public knowledge. Only a couple more shifts to go! Have got some maternity jeans though as normally i wear high waisted skinny jeans and they are a bit too digging in now so replaced with some over the bump skinnys and they are sooo comfy


----------



## eppgirl

So the nurse at the OB just called and said my thyroid levels are high, but the doctor hasnt reviewed them so I wont know anything until Monday when I go for my appt. Im worried now. :(


----------



## Rach87

Just announced! Did it in a slideshow type thing...
 



Attached Files:







E58FAE50-A3DD-4477-A750-4D1A647EC941.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3









23F0C630-E37C-4DF3-803F-3EC6E95BE433.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









7BDE8B49-AC47-4062-9CEF-2ED57649E21F.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rach87

Eppgirl thats weird they would even call you if the dr hasnt reviewed them. Talk about undue stress. Hope they can adjust your levels


----------



## Allie84

I got a call this afternoon my NT bloods came back 'positive for Down's' and put my risk at 1/225. The cut off for normal is 1/275. Baby's neck only measured like 1.6 but the blood must have really skewed it. Freaking out. 

Got the NIPT test today and will know more in a week. :(


----------



## Allie84

Sorry, have not read back. Just upset. Will read when I get home.


----------



## Mom15

Ladders - I agree on maternity pant, I wish they were acceptable when not pregnant. 

Eppgirl - sorry they have you worried. Hopefully your doc will be able to help stabilize your number. 

Rach - cute announcement!

Allie - Im so sorry about your risk coming back high! I hope all will be well, but I know for now it is going to be a stressful time. Hugs. When we found out my sons arm was under developed, they suggested all kinds of things that could be wrong genetically. And only time and successfully scans showing only the arm was affected helped us relax. Try to hold on to that it is a risk factor not a diagnosis. 


Afm, baby keeps hiding behind my fibroid. Doc still couldnt find it with a Doppler today. So off I went for another peak, the 4th time. All was well, but its been nerve wracking that they couldnt find it. HB was 157 :)


----------



## Sander

Eppgirl - sorry about the thyroid levels. Mine came back high twice and I was all worried and it turned out to be nothing. I know it's so hard to stay calm though - hope you get to speak to your doc soon! And post your levels if they tell you them, the week I spent stressing over numbers I did so much research haha, and if ours are at all similar you can know it's probably nothing to worry about :)

Cute announcement Rach!

Sorry Allie about that news - but just think, 1 in 225 odds mean a 99.6% chance of a healthy baby :)

I had a good appointment w the midwife today, all is clear with my bladder infection and thyroid, so we're both hoping not to have to talk again until January! Doppler read heart rate between 164-168. I'm starting to think it might be a girl after all!


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I&#8217;m sorry about the worry. That&#8217;s still a low risk though, try to think about that. Hopefully the NIPT results come back quickly and are negative. Fx for you.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. 

I like thinking of it as a percentage like that, thanks. I just hate how they called the results 'positive' I guess because most people have very definite odds it's not. 

I can relate to those of you worried about test results. We have a patient portal but my doc isn't putting stuff up for me, not even my u/s results. I wanted to look about the nasal bone. 

Rach, that announcement is beyond adorable. I love it! 

Mom and Sander, glad you both had good appointments! :thumbup: 

epp try not to worry. :hug:


----------



## Rach87

Allie sorry about the concerning results. Since your scan came back within normal limits do they think the blood is faulty?


----------



## Allie84

Rach87 said:


> Allie sorry about the concerning results. Since your scan came back within normal limits do they think the blood is faulty?

Nope. :shrug: The nurse was most unhelpful/didn't want to say much but she said they use the U/S results and the blood results and my age (33) to come up with a ratio. My ratio ended up within 'positive' limits. I asked her if because my u/s was normal if that meant my blood was super off/bad, and she just kinda nodded but not in a committal way. 

I hate not having information. I should have the NIPT test results in a week.


----------



## Sander

Allie can I ask what the NIPT test is? I thought that was the blood test? Or are you getting it retaken?


----------



## ladders

Yes I was going to ask the same thing about the nipt. I know it's worrying but just keep thinking that's only a 0.4% chance which is so tiny. I think our ages always bump the chance up on their ratio to and that's not anything that has been tested.

Rach I love that announcement so cute!!


----------



## Allie84

Sander said:


> Allie can I ask what the NIPT test is? I thought that was the blood test? Or are you getting it retaken?

The NIPT test is called the Harmony Test in the UK and sometimes the MaterniT21 test in the US. It's the newer test that doesn't look at hormones but looks at the baby's DNA from my blood (fancy:baby:). 

It's apparently much more accurate than the hormone blood draw. They normally don't offer it to 'low risk' women under 35 which is why I had the regular first trimester screen (which combines nuchal measurements, hCG and PAPP-A blood levels, and age). The baby's nuchal translucency was very normal, so the blood work it what is giving me a risk of 1/225. The blood with my age. 

The NIPT will actually look at DNA- if that is positive, we will have an amnio to to be 100% sure the baby has Down's. If the NIPT is negative, then we no longer have to worry (but will probably still need extra screening because when levels of PAPP-A and hcG are abnormal it can be indicative of things like IGR, pre-eclampsia and placental insufficency).

With my DS we opted out of any genetic testing. I guess this time we just did it because I'm 33 and not 26 anymore. I am kind of wishing we hadn't done it.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear about the uncertainty for your sister, PG.

Great news on your apartment & DH's raise, Sander.

Epp, hope your doc gets back to you soon, but It's entirely treatable- my SIL has thyroid problems & has been successfully treated in pregnancy.

Allie, so sorry you have this worry. I hope the NIPT test comes back negative & eases your mind. 33 isn't old! I'm 38...


----------



## PaulaR

Allie84 said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Allie sorry about the concerning results. Since your scan came back within normal limits do they think the blood is faulty?
> 
> Nope. :shrug: The nurse was most unhelpful/didn't want to say much but she said they use the U/S results and the blood results and my age (33) to come up with a ratio. My ratio ended up within 'positive' limits. I asked her if because my u/s was normal if that meant my blood was super off/bad, and she just kinda nodded but not in a committal way.
> 
> I hate not having information. I should have the NIPT test results in a week.Click to expand...


I just had my ultrasound and the dr went over all these tests with me and with the NIPT you can find out gender. That is something too look forward too!


----------



## Sander

Have been picking up movement on the doppler - so crazy! Can't feel anything yet, but the kicks are very loud through the headphones


----------



## topazicatzbet

Allie sorry your results have come back worrying. I decided not to have the tests as the results would not give us an answer either way just leave us worried if we were high risk. I hope your results come back soon and give you peace of mind.


----------



## LillyFleur

:hugs: Allie, hopefully the harmony result will come back ok.

Had a private scan yesterday, all looked ok and was wondful to see baby on screen. DD was in the room with us but had no clue what was going on and was far more interested in eating her snacks :haha:

Told DHs parents last night, they were so suprised and didnt expect a thing but are really happy.
 



Attached Files:







780FE5E1-1E96-4624-B1BE-8420A0AC8613.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ladders

Ah Lilly what a lovely scan!

Had my scan today also and measuring ahead so putting me at 14 weeks today! Next scan in 6 weeks. Have a few more people to tell and then can publicly announce
 



Attached Files:







20171204_131901.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## curiousowl

Lovely picture ladders, congrats!


----------



## hollyw79

I love scan pictures at this stage :cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. I will know more by Friday. Hopefully sooner. If you are the praying type can you please pray for healthy baby? 

Lovely scan photos ladies. All of the babies are looking so cute!


----------



## curiousowl

Had a midwife appointment this morning and everything is good. Heard a lovely heartbeat and scheduled my anatomy scan for mid January. I do have to go back next week just for a blood test, which is annoying since this office isn&#8217;t super close to my house.


----------



## Rach87

great scans ladies! 


finally seem to be feeling better. between my mc in august then getting preggers again right away ive been out of sorts for like 4 months. ugh im so happy to finally almost feel like myself again! actually cleaned the house yesterday. I felt like a halfway decent homeowner. lol


----------



## Rach87

So I know theres only a 50% accuracy rate with these things lol. But it seemed like fun. According to this Im having a boy! I only have to wait until January 24th to find out if this was right. Ughhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







5B98073E-0F64-4E43-A303-61056C7D4E57.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









6710DB50-935B-4BD7-83D1-2F1B593A18E1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Allie84

Curious, that's great! Bummer about the drive! Do you live in a rural area?

Rach, haha at 50% accuracy. A boy huh? Do you have any gut feelings? My gut feeling turned out to be right, because............

GUESS WHAT YOU GUYS!!?!?!!?!?!

I got my NIPT results called to me just before 5 pm. Everything is normal and I'm having a................

GIRL!!! :pink: :pink: :pink: 

Ahhhh I knew she was a girl! So freaky!! 

Doctor told me not to worry about my PAPP-A just now, as there is nothing conclusive on it yet and they will monitor me 'extremely well.' So for now I'm just going to trust them and be happy I have a healthy baby girl!!


----------



## Sander

Woooohoooo!! Awesome Allie!

And cool test Rach!

Jealous of u guys, 5 1/2 weeks till our scan and we find out  Gut says boy, every old wives tale says girl. Either way will be super excited!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on your healthy girl Allie! So relieved for you and so glad to see this news. I had a strong girl feeling too about myself that was right!

Nope, not rural at all, that&#8217;s actually why it&#8217;s not a short drive- stupid traffic! But I might just do it a day I work ;)


----------



## PG5K

Aww I'm so pleased Allie! Really happy for you. I've had the normal tests too so I'm waiting to find the results.

Lovely scan Ladders.
I'm the same, I had my scan on Monday and I was 14 weeks exactly. My 20 weeks will be the 18th January (I think - my brain is terrible with dates atm)
My EDD is the 3rd June now. It'll go so quick after Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20171204-WA0001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Squig34

Lovely, Lilly!

Such amazingly clear scans, Ladders & PG. PG, my daughter's birthday is 3rd June:)

Allie, that's fantastic news about a healthy baby & congrats on :pink:

My nausea is starting to improve a bit. It's still there, & worse in the evenings, but I'm starting to feel a bit more up to doung the odd thing around the house or some admin. So hopefully it will go completely soon.


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats allie on a healthy little lady!

I dont really have a gut feeling. I kind of feel like its a girl only because i never wanted girls but always knew i would end up with only girls lol. Im trying not to hope for a boy too much bc last time i was convinced it was a boy and had severe gender disappointment. Felt terrible for being so upset about gender when she is insanely healthy. Still deep down hoping and praying its a boy. Lol

Congrats pg great scan!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news allie. 

I'm in maternity pants now. I 've exploded early 3rd time around.


----------



## Unexpected212

My gut feeling was boy, and it is :) I was wrong with all my others tho lol

I can't believe I'm fifteen weeks today...It's flying by!!


----------



## madzia

Hello :)
I just found out few days ago that I'm around 11tc. I didn't knew until now because I had period for two months. 
EDD is around 22-28 June 2018, I don't know yet because I had irregular periods.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Madzia!!! Welcome!!! 

Thanks everyone! I feel very happy. I have a worry about the papp-a that i'm trying to ignore for now since I can't do anything. I did start a fish oil supplement in addition to my prenatal as that is meant to help blood flow. 

Sounds like everyone is doing well. :) A LOT of us are due June 3rd!! Kinda cool.

So the tail ends of MS and venturing off into 2nd tri......eek!!

I still get bad food aversions but not nausea so much unless something really smells.


----------



## Sander

Welcome Madzia :)

So I have a question - just about at 15 weeks and feeling some pressure in my uterus area? Is anyone else having this? It doesnt hurt, it just feels like... I don't know, heavy I guess. I only started noticing it the past couple of days. 

Seems like large majority in this group are onto their 2nd+ babies and I'm a FTM so I'm clueless about everything haha


----------



## Allie84

Are you on your feet a lot? 

I get the heavy uterus if I am not drinking enough and also walking a lot. Like on Black Friday I got it haha. I also had it with my first, totally normal kid. ;)


----------



## Sander

No I'm not on my feet a lot fortunately - but when I am on my feet is when I feel it the most. I also feel it when I bend over or crunch up my abdomen in any way. Super weird, but thanks for the tip on water! I've been trying to drink more because I never get enough!


----------



## PG5K

I get it too when I've maybe done too much like cleaning the house or been shopping.
Everything is stretching so much so I compare it to doing sport, even gentle exercises you get some aches or feel it in your muscles 

My gut feeling is a girl. I even call it a she so much


----------



## topazicatzbet

I&#8217;m on baby number 3 and I think I have started to feel some movements. I felt my second from around 13 weeks. I ve def popped a lot earlier this time. 

I have 2 boys so would love a girl but I think this one is most likely another boy from our timing.


----------



## Sander

Thanks I'm glad to know it's normal haha. 

Interesting how most of us have gut feelings about gender, it will be interesting to see who's right! My SIL was convinced both her kids were boys and when they popped out - both girls. So even though I'm really quite sure it's a boy (also guilty of saying 'he' all the time) I feel prepared for a surprise at the ultrasound. I'll be happy either way but my family is pushing for a girl so we'll see


----------



## Squig34

I'm 13 weeks today & starting to show already :/ nausea still there but improving so hopefully it'll be gone soon.

Welcome Madzia!

Becs I see you've closed your journal, is all ok?


----------



## curiousowl

Squig34 said:


> I'm 13 weeks today & starting to show already :/ nausea still there but improving so hopefully it'll be gone soon.
> 
> Welcome Madzia!
> 
> Becs I see you've closed your journal, is all ok?

My 12w bump this time around looked like 18w last time.


----------



## Allie84

Squig are you on the FB group?

Becs got banned from Bnb. :( 


Okay, my anatomy scan is scheduled and I will be 20 and 2. They won't schedule it earlier, she said it had to be AFTER 20 weeks. I am so confused!! I thought it had to be BETWEEN 18 and 20? How far will everyone be at theirs?


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Squig are you on the FB group?
> 
> Becs got banned from Bnb. :(
> 
> 
> Okay, my anatomy scan is scheduled and I will be 20 and 2. They won't schedule it earlier, she said it had to be AFTER 20 weeks. I am so confused!! I thought it had to be BETWEEN 18 and 20? How far will everyone be at theirs?

I will be one day short of 20w. They said 20 or 21w for mine. With DD I had it at 19w and there were a couple of heart views she was too small to get so we had to go back.


----------



## Sander

My scan request said between 18 and 22 weeks, they scheduled me at 20+3. 

I didn't even know it was possible to be banned from bnb?? Why?


----------



## PG5K

I'll be 20+4 at my next scan. I think as long as they can get a good look at all of the babies parts then I think it should be fine.

I've definitely got a belly on me now. I'm just concerned with my weight gain as I've gained 8lb so far and looking online that seems more than most people. I had nausea but wasn't sick so I think the carbs is what's caused it as it's bread everything for me. Before pregnancy I tried not to eat too much bread and now it's all I eat!


----------



## curiousowl

PG5K said:


> I'll be 20+4 at my next scan. I think as long as they can get a good look at all of the babies parts then I think it should be fine.
> 
> I've definitely got a belly on me now. I'm just concerned with my weight gain as I've gained 8lb so far and looking online that seems more than most people. I had nausea but wasn't sick so I think the carbs is what's caused it as it's bread everything for me. Before pregnancy I tried not to eat too much bread and now it's all I eat!

I gained 4lbs at 8w and another 4lb at 12w. Then I only gained 1lb at my last appointment. So I think as it goes itll slow if youre not eating junk all day long. At least thats my theory since I gained soooo much with my DD. I never had a month where I only gained 1lb and I ate terribly with her. Im still eating all the time but trying to be a little healthier this time around.


----------



## Squig34

I think bread was my problem too but my love affair with it has now ended...

Here your scan is the first available date after you turn 20 weeks so I'll be 20+4.

Thanks Allie - I'm not in the fb group. Why on earth was she banned?


----------



## ladders

Mine's booked for dead on 20w which will also be when I find out gender unless i crack before then! 

In huge compared to how I was with dd I currently look how I looked at 24 weeks with dd! I'm hoping it doesn't continue or I'll be a house!!

Becs said she had an account years ago but had a falling out with an admin and later set up a different account and was banned for having duplicate accounts


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Ladders. Seems a bit ridiculous. It's a shame.


----------



## Sander

Seriously? I didn't even know you can't have more than one account. Seems like a lame rule


----------



## Allie84

Yeah I feel bad Becs is banned. I know of another old BnB friend who got banned a few years ago. They are watching lol. ;) I suppose it's like any social media thing. I think on FB you aren't allowed to have two accounts. But they would probably just make you delete one. 

Okay, sounds like being over 20 weeks will be normal then. I guess I'm just disappointed it's not sooner. I need to be patient but I'm anxious to see baby again and know she's healthy. It feel funny to know she's a girl but not yet had anatomy scan!


----------



## ladders

I'm so jealous you already know allie! I'm spending every second looking at my scan trying to figure it out! I'm so impatient I just hate waiting!


----------



## Allie84

ladders said:


> I'm so jealous you already know allie! I'm spending every second looking at my scan trying to figure it out! I'm so impatient I just hate waiting!


:haha::haha: I actually loved staring at my scan wondering!!! It is so surreal to know already!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Had my dating scan today, all well and been put forward 6 days :wacko:
No way I can be that much out, I know my cycles really well, I just think I have a long bodied baby. But Im gonna go with it as the midwife will go by it and means we are viable sooner. So Im now due 17th.


https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/49863F7A-9E4A-4258-8788-D10DC23749FF.jpeg


----------



## Allie84

How crazy is that??! 6 days! I suppose that happened to me as well at my dating scan but I wasn't sure of my timing. Awww what a cute wee scan photo!


----------



## topazicatzbet

That would mean I ovulated on cd 7 and got a faint bfp at 16dpo. 
Mine makes much more sense. I ve been charting for years and can even tell you which ovary each of my children came from because of ovulation pains.
The report gives a graph and they are using the 50%ile. If you move the cross back to 12 +3 my dates it puts us on the 100%ile. I think I just have a long baby. Dh is tall and Im not short. But the midwife will go by these dates so I will too. 
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/FB06BE0F-DD89-45FD-92E6-6B7CF4E93B38.jpeg


----------



## Allie84

Yeah I would do that too! I would much rather have a baby a week early than go late...I know that can be controversial but I feel like it's risky to go over 40 weeks so giving you a 6 day cushion is no bad thing!


----------



## Squig34

Great scan topaz!

Allie, that's how I feel too, not that It's an issue that comes into play for me since I'll be delivering at 37 weeks.


----------



## Sander

Is your family tall topaz? Maybe that's why baby is measuring ahead. Either way cute scan pic!

Wanted to share this little tip - I've had bad constipation, like awful for the past few weeks so I tried Colace to help because... tmi... I also have hemmeroids now which is a totally new and horrible experience. Anyways, I tried the Colace and was amazed it worked so well with just 1 dose, so I didn't take any more and about a week later - constipation is back! And I discovered an amazing thing!! The one thing that I changed in addition to Colace was eating 1 kiwi a day - holy smokes did it make a difference. As soon as I ran out of kiwis the constipation came back - last night, ate a kiwi and bam constipation is gone. 

So if anyone is dealing with that - kiwi worked (and I've been eating half a naval orange too) and it tastes way better than that nasty Colace.


----------



## Allie84

Sander, def. struggling with that and I eat a ton of fruit.

In the beginning of first tri I had diarrhea and now it's switched, but I read that because all I was eating was fruit it probably took my body a bit to adjust to the new diet and now it has. So I need to do something. My prenatal has a 'digestive blend' whatever that is lol. But I am not eating kiwis, so that is going on my shopping list! :thumbup:


----------



## Rach87

Woo 13 weeks today! Got myself an itty bitty baby bump already!
 



Attached Files:







989A0D9B-A61E-4F26-82BF-82255B71FCE2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 15


----------



## PG5K

I love kiwi but I have geographic tongue so the kiwi sometimes makes it bleed! I struggle with other acidic fruit too like oranges or grapefruit.
I did find that melon got rid of my heartburn last pregnancy. It's great if you can get a natural alternative. 

Lovely scan Topaz! 

My problem is wind! It's so embarrassing as I feel I constantly need to fart. I guess it's better than trapped wind pain but only when I'm at home otherwise I have to find a place away from everyone :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im with you in the wind department, I swear what little bump I had deflated yesterday I was that gassy


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone! So Ive been reading along since I was 4 weeks and felt too superstitious to post, but Im finally plucking up the courage. Im 13 weeks today, due 20th June! Saw baby for the 3rd time yesterday at my 12 week scan. I had an early scan at 8 weeks, then had an ob appointment where he tried to find the hb with a Doppler and couldnt so ended up scanning me! 

Im high risk because of a bicornuate uterus and were staying team yellow. Me and dh have been together for 17/18 years and have a 4yo ds. So thats a little about me. Ill try not to be a weird stalker now and write some posts!


----------



## fxmummyduck

This was my 12+6 scan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







AFA3028F-DCC2-4AAD-A7B7-CD7E5EA864C5.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rach87

Hi fxmummy! 


Ugh i am sooooo uncomfortable today! I feel like this baby quadrupled in size in the last 6 hours. Serious round ligament pain.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Pretty sure thats what Ive been feeling all day too rach. It really hurts when I sneeze!


----------



## ladders

Hi fxmummy nice to have you! Noticed your sig my dd bump nickname was pickle and it stuck and at nearly 3 we still call it her lol

So had a gender scan yesterday and found we are defo having a little boy! Im excited but scared! Im.one of two girls, my sister has 2 girls and my two best friends have 2 girls each. I literally have no experience with boys! Also I'm worried that they won't be close now as not the same gender, my dh thinks that's silly but I have no experience of a brother sister relationship. I had sooo much stuff gifted me with dd and have no boys stuff at all so I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed!


----------



## Squig34

You do indeed Rach- cute! Mine is more than itty bitty; I'm hiding it!

Good tip about the melon for heartburn PG. Although I can't look at fruit much. Foods that appeal to me are shrinking all the time...

Welcome fxmummy! I understand the fear of jumping in too soon; good news that you've made it to 13 weeks & lovely scan! Will you deliver early due to your bicornate uterus? (Am I right in thinking that means you have a septum?)

Congratulations ladders! Don't forget your DH is male, so there's an excuse to drop extra child care duties in him ;) I bet your DD & all the other girls will spoil your son :)

Nausea is still not gone - it like to tease me a bit. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow & getting my flu jab, so I'm also going to ask for nausea meds too. We're moving house in a month & I haven't even been able to do any packing :/


----------



## PG5K

Hi fx! Welcome :flower:

It's nice to have one of each but I'm with you on the nerves, if I have a boy it'll be the only boy in my family as we are all girls. I'm sure it'll be interesting to learn though and now you get loads of cute boy clothes. 

That's not good sqidge, hopefully soon it'll stop. I actually felt sick again last night, first time it's happened in about a week so took me by surprise and then I wondered if I'd eaten something I shouldn't of or was getting ill.


----------



## Unexpected212

I have one girl and will have three boys so I'm well and truly outnumbered, but in my experience gender doesn't mean anything, each one has a personality that is completely different and not typically 'boy' or 'girl'


----------



## Mom15

Welcome fxmummy!! I think we were once on a ttc #2 thread together which wasnt a very active thread so I unfollowed it. So funny how we ended up getting pregnant at the same time. I also know my husband for 17 years and have a bicornuate uterus. And squig, not to answer for fxmummy, but bicornuate doesnt have to mean septum. In my case as far as We know (only from ultrasound) it is just a dip at the top of the uterus which causes it to be heartshaped and it has two horns. So the two round parts on a heart. The risk is that the center part can have less than optimal blood flow. In my case my first pregnancy went normal, my water did break two weeks before my dd, but its anyones guess if that was due to bicornuate uterus. You due tend to run out of room earlier. 

I have two more weeks till my next appointment. I wish I had one this week. We have all this family coming into town and I just wish I knew everything was fine. Ever so slightly spotting again, just when I wipe. I just cant relax until I feel this baby move. Thought about getting a Doppler, but my doc couldnt find it two weeks ago guessing due to my large fibroid, so I worry I wont be able to find it and than I am really going to freak out. I wish they had little check on your baby stations at pharmacies. Oh maybe a new business idea. Haha
If spotting is still there next week I might call my doc but by then it would be only one more week till my app and if something is wrong, maybe I dont want to know right before Christmas. Why does this have to consume me so much grrr


----------



## curiousowl

I have proof the universe is very unfair. Pregnant women should not get stomach flu!i was throwing up last night until 1am and I have to get on a plane this evening. So unfair.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on your little boy ladders! I think it all comes down to personality about whether or not siblings are close. My brother and I aren&#8217;t but we are very, very different and we are also 6 years apart. Your kiddos will be much closer in age so they will like the same things. I am also a tiny bit jealous


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have a brother who I was best friend with while growing up. We were pretty much inseparable until high school, and then we spent more time with our individual friends. So brothers and sister can have awesome sibling relationships! :thumbup:

That being said, I'm really hoping were having a girl this time because my daughter will be so heartbroken if it's ANOTHER brother. :haha: We find out a week from today. :flower:


----------



## Allie84

Mom, I know that feeling! Stations at the pharmacy are a great idea lol. I do have a doppler....last night it still took me nearly 10 minutes to find the baby which was scary!! It's been super easy and then it's harder, etc. If you call your OB and ask if you can just have a nurse visit because of your spotting to check on baby via doppler, maybe they will let you! 

WELCOME fxmummy! I saw you on first tri boards, glad you have joined us!!! 

Curious, OH NO!! Is it a long flight?!?! Can you take anything? I know you can take immodium but if it's tummy flu maybe you want to flush it out......

Ladders, :blue: :blue: :happydance: !!! :) 

PG and Sguig, sorry about the nausea. I still get it every once in awhile at night mainly. And still a lot of food aversions. Bleh! 

Rach, your bump is so stinking cute!!!!! I wish I were brave enough to take a bump pic. Maybe I will. I feel like it's all fat though lol.


----------



## Allie84

Hi spiffy!!

About the baby's sex.....so funny, I wanted a girl SO BADLY and now that I know she's a girl I am slightly freaking out. I was looking at baby clothes and I had a longing look at the boy section as I have such fond memories of dressing Alistair haha!! And I have been super excited about girl's clothes!! I think we are just naturally comfortable with what we know. :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

curiousowl said:


> I have proof the universe is very unfair. Pregnant women should not get stomach flu!i was throwing up last night until 1am and I have to get on a plane this evening. So unfair.

I feel for you hun. I had it a few weeks ago. I was so so thirsty but couldn't keep anything down.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Mom15 said:


> Welcome fxmummy!! I think we were once on a ttc #2 thread together which wasnt a very active thread so I unfollowed it. So funny how we ended up getting pregnant at the same time. I also know my husband for 17 years and have a bicornuate uterus. And squig, not to answer for fxmummy, but bicornuate doesnt have to mean septum. In my case as far as We know (only from ultrasound) it is just a dip at the top of the uterus which causes it to be heartshaped and it has two horns. So the two round parts on a heart. The risk is that the center part can have less than optimal blood flow. In my case my first pregnancy went normal, my water did break two weeks before my dd, but its anyones guess if that was due to bicornuate uterus. You due tend to run out of room earlier.
> 
> I have two more weeks till my next appointment. I wish I had one this week. We have all this family coming into town and I just wish I knew everything was fine. Ever so slightly spotting again, just when I wipe. I just cant relax until I feel this baby move. Thought about getting a Doppler, but my doc couldnt find it two weeks ago guessing due to my large fibroid, so I worry I wont be able to find it and than I am really going to freak out. I wish they had little check on your baby stations at pharmacies. Oh maybe a new business idea. Haha
> If spotting is still there next week I might call my doc but by then it would be only one more week till my app and if something is wrong, maybe I dont want to know right before Christmas. Why does this have to consume me so much grrr

Hi mom15 yes I remember you from that thread! It went quiet as quite a few got their bfps and I was an old timer still a year later with no bfp so yes, migrated to other threads!

Are they treating you as high risk because of the bicornuate? I dont have a septum but its very dipped at the top and my two horns look quite narrow. Baby is in my right horn!! Their concerns are preterm labour and breech presentation. Although because things went all ok with my ds theyre not too worried, he was head down and came at 39+6 so praying all ok this time too.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks to everyone for their welcome!


----------



## Squig34

Curious, that sounds more than miserable - I hope you get through the flight ok. Where are you going?


----------



## Rach87

Ladders congrats! To help ease your concern....my bro is 6 yrs older than me and we were super close until he went to high school. My sis is only 4 yrs older than me and we just started getting along like 2 yrs ago (im 30 now lol) so really gender doesnt matter nor does age gap!


----------



## Sander

I'm so jealous of all of you with your early gender scans!! I found a place that will do ours at 16 weeks (Saturday) and am going to try and convince DH... it's $129, but it's also a 3D scan. I'm so dying to know!!


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, Sander, so tempting!! Haha!


----------



## Allie84

There is one here that does it for like $60 if you do a really short scan lol.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Is there anyone staying team yellow?!! Its going to be a hard wait!


----------



## Sander

Yes they offer a $69 dollar scan too but I don't know if they still do a free 're-do' in case baby doesn't cooperate. Plus I have to pay extra for pictures - so I'd rather do the $129. Either way DH doesnt seem convinced, he'd rather wait it out - so we'll see haha

I think there a few on team yellow fx, so you should have some buddies! I admire you guys who can wait all 9 months, I need to know :dohh:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Its the thing that got me through labour and pushing for two hours!!! I was desperate to know! Ha ha!! I figured that extra bit of motivation helps! Also dh absolutely loves the surprise so theres no way hed want to find out!


----------



## Sander

That's actually a genius idea!! Maybe for the next baby we'll try that


----------



## Sander

So DH agreed to get the scan after all, and the lady was like well we can get you in tonight if you want - so we said sure and..... it's a boy! Very clearly a boy too haha

He was hiding his face the whole time but we got a couple of nice pictures anyhow. 

I feel super nervous about having a boy - like I worry about coddling. Anyone with boys to give some advice?

In the meantime here are some pictures :)


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - same here high risk with same concerns. DS was in my right horn. He turned head down at 24 weeks and never turned again. His feet were in the same spot kicking me for 13 weeks. I thought I was going to get a bruise. But it makes me nervous that has he not turned that early he would have been stuck being breech. Just like you I had a natural labor without any pain relief and call me crazy but I loved it! So my biggest fear is a breech baby (all the other big fears about a healthy and alive baby aside) and that I dont get another natural labor. But too early to really worry about it. And something else we are the same in is staying team yellow. I did with my son too and it was the best moment when he cane out and I found out then. At 20 weeks I will have a level 2 anatomy scan. Also nervous for that one, but hoping all will be fine. Oh and this time baby is in the left horn. My baby that didnt make it earlier this year was also on the left, but I dont think that was the reason I miscarried. Fx the we both have full term head down healthy babies!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on your boy Sander! So happy for you :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats sanders. I have two boys.

I have to wait til 5th jan to find out what team we are on. Feels like ages away.


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys! I am sooo much better today. The flight yesterday was rough. It was just a long day that started early with taking DD to get off the cast that she&#8217;d had on her leg since her surgery a few weeks ago and ended with a 5.5 hour flight. But I got some solid sleep and other than a little jet lag I&#8217;m feeling good. 

We&#8217;re in CA visiting family through New Years. Currently we&#8217;re at my parent&#8217;s house and my brother is getting married tomorrow! It&#8217;s just a little thing in the morning with immediate family but my mom is throwing my soon to be SIL a tea this afternoon and then we have a Hanukkah party to go to tonight. Then next week off to do Christmas with DH&#8217;s family! Busy busy.


----------



## Squig34

A wedding, how lovely, enjoy!

Congratulations on :blue:, Sander!

Definitely not staying team yellow here. I have a scan on Tuesday but I expect it will be too early to tell at 14+4, but the one in early January should be good timing! I think it's a girl anyway.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats sander!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies, I had an impromptu ultrasound with my OB yesterday because they had trouble finding the heartbeat with the doppler, and she said she thinks baby is a boy. At 13+4 weeks, how accurate do you think it is? I'll admit, we were really hoping for a girl this time. :(


----------



## PG5K

I'm glad you're ok curious, sounds busy but lovely. 

Aww, a boy Sander! I keep flip flopping thinking what mine is, I think girl most of the time. 
I think I'm leaning towards girl but I have some cute boys names so either is good.

I don't know why but but I've been feeling a little paranoid about whether everything is OK. I had a bath then worried after that I'd made it too hot. I thought I'd be relaxed after the 14 week scan but I a little worried. 
I think I'm feeling some movement so I I'm concentrating on that.


----------



## ladders

Yeah sander welcome to the boy club! And no mistaking hes a boy lol! I'm super nervous too because never had experience with a boy but I'm getting more and more excited as it will be new


----------



## Unexpected212

Spiffynoodles said:


> Hey ladies, I had an impromptu ultrasound with my OB yesterday because they had trouble finding the heartbeat with the doppler, and she said she thinks baby is a boy. At 13+4 weeks, how accurate do you think it is? I'll admit, we were really hoping for a girl this time. :(

Honestly I'd still be prepared for it to be a girl. I wouldn't trust anything before sixteen weeks. I know it's tough. I was happy to have my third boy but I was sad for my daughter to never have a sister. But then I remembered me and my sister nearly killed eachother growing up and maybe it won't be so bad haha.

It's ok to feel dissapointed if it's another boy, but remember you will love this baby just as much as all the others and whats meant to be will be :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Sander said:


> So DH agreed to get the scan after all, and the lady was like well we can get you in tonight if you want - so we said sure and..... it's a boy! Very clearly a boy too haha
> 
> He was hiding his face the whole time but we got a couple of nice pictures anyhow.
> 
> I feel super nervous about having a boy - like I worry about coddling. Anyone with boys to give some advice?
> 
> In the meantime here are some pictures :)

Congrats and welcome to Team Blue :)


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sander and Spiffy all Team :blue: 

:hugs: Spiffy and don't feel guilty as gender disappointment is super real and okay. 

What is our tally for :blue: and :pink: ? 

I'm :pink:


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> I don't know why but but I've been feeling a little paranoid about whether everything is OK. I had a bath then worried after that I'd made it too hot. I thought I'd be relaxed after the 14 week scan but I a little worried.
> I think I'm feeling some movement so I I'm concentrating on that.


I feel you!!! I LOVE baths but always have a wee worry and I use a water thermometer. I keep the water at 99.

My latest worry was on Friday I had a prenatal massage and she had the bed heated. She said it was okay as it was a low setting but at some point I realized my skin on my tummy was warm to the touch and it ruined the massage for me. :nope: I also felt nausea and light headed after so that freaked me out. Sigh. 

OH and then I skipped out on our weekend trip to see my mom as I freaked out about flying by plane even though it's safe, as I have not seen my high risk doc yet. My regular OB gave the OK but I just couldn't live with the fear. :( I honestyl spend much of my weekend crying like a hormonal weirdo!! :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Curious, I just saw you made a flight yourself! But since you're staying longer I'm sure the flight was worth it! Did you get swollen? Enjoy CA.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Curious, I just saw you made a flight yourself! But since you're staying longer I'm sure the flight was worth it! Did you get swollen? Enjoy CA.

I didnt luckily! I mentioned it to my MW and she just told me to get up every hour as your risk for blood clots while flying increases when youre pregnant and you want to make sure your circulation is good. Getting up all the time is not hard though when youre flying with a toddler &#128514; 

I have more than my fair share of pregnancy worries (I worry if I strain too hard on the toilet, lolol!) but I flew all throughout my pregnancy with DD so flying isnt one of them.


----------



## Sander

PG - I wouldn't worry about baths too much. It's one of the first things I asked my midwife about and she said that hot tubs are the only real concern. As soon as the bathtub is full the water starts to cool down, and if you can stand to sit in it without it being burning hot - baby is fine :)

And interesting tidbit on flying Curious, I never thought about it. We don't have any trips planned as flying in Canada is ridiculously expensive. Maybe after baby is here :)

So I could really really use some help on names. I've been going through this awful hormonal thing with this little boy, at first I was happy, but I told my family and they were hoping for a girl - and I feel like it's affected me now. I feel so guilty about not being as excited for a boy, but I feel like if I could just nail down a name I really liked it would help me feel more connected to him. 

So here's my list so far - Oliver is my favourite but not DH's, and we can't really name the baby Wesley because there's already a Wes in the family, but I just like it anyways. 

Sawyer
Elias
Thatcher
Oliver
Tucker
Christopher
Wesley
Mordecai


----------



## Rach87

Sander Oliver and Sawyer are on my list too! 

Also please dont feel guilty for having gender disappointment. I had it bad with my daughter. Took me a solid month to get over it. What helped was creating a registry and finding little girly clothes to get me excited.


----------



## Sander

Thanks Rach! This afternoon we're going to pick up some groceries and I think I'll go through the baby section and pick out some boys clothes to help get used to the idea. I work with a little boy and have for the past 4 years, and I love that kid so much, so I try and think of how great of a relationship we have, and he's not even my son - so surely I'll love my son 100x more.


----------



## PG5K

Elias is a lovely name Sander, Oliver is really nice too. My friends little boy is called oliver and he's so cute


----------



## Allie84

Sander said:


> PG - I wouldn't worry about baths too much. It's one of the first things I asked my midwife about and she said that hot tubs are the only real concern. As soon as the bathtub is full the water starts to cool down, and if you can stand to sit in it without it being burning hot - baby is fine :)
> 
> And interesting tidbit on flying Curious, I never thought about it. We don't have any trips planned as flying in Canada is ridiculously expensive. Maybe after baby is here :)
> 
> So I could really really use some help on names. I've been going through this awful hormonal thing with this little boy, at first I was happy, but I told my family and they were hoping for a girl - and I feel like it's affected me now. I feel so guilty about not being as excited for a boy, but I feel like if I could just nail down a name I really liked it would help me feel more connected to him.
> 
> So here's my list so far - Oliver is my favourite but not DH's, and we can't really name the baby Wesley because there's already a Wes in the family, but I just like it anyways.
> 
> Sawyer
> Elias
> Thatcher
> Oliver
> Tucker
> Christopher
> Wesley
> Mordecai

I had a wee bit of gender disappointment when it was confirmed Alistair was a boy -- I agree shopping and a name really helped and calling him my 'baby boy' etc. Now I can't imagine not having had a boy!! He is my little mommy's boy and so sweet. I'm sorry your family aren't more supportive. 

Sawyer, Oliver and Christopher are my faves on that list. Have you looked at Nameberry? There are so many cute boy names out there!! Is this LO had been a boy he probably would have been Harrison. 

Right now we have no real girl's names. :dohh: 
Martha and Ailsa are the only two hubby and I can agree on but I'm not 100% on either.

PS. If I lived in Vancouver I wouldn't worry about travelling --- such a gorgeous area all around you!!!


----------



## curiousowl

I&#8217;m jealous of all the name talk. MH won&#8217;t even begin the discussion until after the holidays.

Sander, I agree, don&#8217;t feel bad! I have a little bit of disappointment since this is very likely our last and I&#8217;ll never be a boy mom. But there are so many wonderful things specific to each and you will love being his mom!


----------



## fxmummyduck

All the name talk is so exciting! I cant think of many boy names at the moment but have a girls name picked out.

Does anyob else feel like the reassurance of a recent scan only lasts a few days before the worry sets in again? Im feeling anxious again, and woke up with lots of backache and twinges :(


----------



## Rach87

Had my checkup today. Heard the heartbeat for the first time. 150 bpm. She found it immediately, baby was right in the center and didnt move. It was great. 

Next appts are: Jan 2, high risk ob. Jan 19 reg ob check up. Jan 26 anatomy scan. Phew its a busy month!


----------



## Unexpected212

Don't ever feel bad for gender dissapointment!!

I wanted a girl SO badly with my first i was so upset when I realised I was having a boy...like what do I do with a boy? I'd imagined myself with girls.

However it's cliche but once he was here I just loved him so much I didn't care whether he was a boy girl or a unicorn haha

And now I'm on my third boy (I have 1 girl) I have no gender dissapointment at all even tho people keep saying 'oh another boy? thats a shame!' like...not it's not, its my baby


----------



## eppgirl

Had my 12 week Nt scan today!
Everything went perfect baby is measuring exactly 12 weeks 2 days, and was wriggling away like crazy, he or she did NOT like the probe lol.
HB was 166 bpm and strong.
NT measured good as well.


----------



## Sander

I'm so glad to hear there were a few people who were a little disappointed as well! I feel like it's totally being fuelled by hormones too. But we went clothes shopping and they have cute little baby boy onsies and hoodies etc, it got me more excited :) 

Congrats on your great scan eppgirl and Rach!

And yes fx, I also find scans to only be reassuring for so long. I'm sure once we all feel more movement that will help!

Lots of snow here today for the first time this year. Anyone else getting snow?


----------



## Rach87

Sander im in Michigan and we got about 10&#8221; the other day. But its all melted now btwn yesterday and today being low 40&#8217;s.


----------



## eppgirl

Also baby was up way higher than I thought it would be, I figured it was right at or a little above my pelvic bone but nope, baby is right below my belly button. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ladders

Sander I felt the same too, finding out we are having a boy is a bit scary and overwhelming. I have no idea what to do with a boy and I saved all my daughters clothes, coats bedding etc as just assumed would have another girl. When we had the scan I couldn't help but cry a bit, not because I was unhappy it was a boy but sad it wasn't a girl if that makes sense. I have a sister and my sister has two girls and I wanted my dd to have the sister relationship that I have. What has helped me is not announcing yet so you guys are the only ones that know so far. I would have been too sensitive to comments from family had we told straight away. I'm feeling much more confident now so when we do tell on new years eve I'll be totally in swayable! I also think it's a hormone thing because before the scan i kept crying because either way there was a name I was never going to get to use, how silly!!


----------



## ladders

Congrats rach and eppgirl on your scans! So nice to see a happy baby!:)
Eppgirl how rude! I can't believe people would say thats a shame ! That would totally infuriate me


----------



## Sander

Ladders I love that - it's the perfect way to describe it, not unhappy it's a boy but sad it's not a girl. I've read that a lot of people say once the baby (boy in this case) comes, it's impossible to imagine them as a girl; and that their little personalities will be unique regardless of their gender. It's also so weird to think these little boys (and girls) will probably never meet, but as their moms we all knew all about each of them before they were born!


----------



## Squig34

Good news on your scans, Rach & eppgirl.

I had one yesterday too; 14+4. I was ready for it as I began feeling quite anxious on Monday night even though there was no reason to, but it had been 3 weeks which is the longest I've had to go. All perfect; baby wriggling away & measuring perfectly for dates :)

I like your names, Sander. I think I'm having a girl, but my current boy favourite is Rory.


----------



## Allie84

Sander said:


> Ladders I love that - it's the perfect way to describe it, not unhappy it's a boy but sad it's not a girl. I've read that a lot of people say once the baby (boy in this case) comes, it's impossible to imagine them as a girl; and that their little personalities will be unique regardless of their gender. It's also so weird to think these little boys (and girls) will probably never meet, but as their moms we all knew all about each of them before they were born!


:flower::flower: No pressure to this group :haha: but I was/am part of a TTCAL group on here that started in 2010 (Disco Derail) and we've moved off BnB to FB only, but we've met most of each other IRL and even had a reunion in San Fran a few years ago!! It was amazing!! All of our babies are within a few months of each other (well most of the babies). I'm living in one of the lady' houses (renting it haha), have been to London to go to one of the baby's birthday parties....it's been amazing for these kiddos to meet when they were all bump buddies together. :)


----------



## Allie84

It's true, I was so nervous for a boy (like, what do I do with a BOY?!?!!?) and when he was born I couldn't have imagined any other baby. :cloud9: 

FX, I get nervous between scans too. It's been a month since my 12 week scan and I still have another month to go before anatomy scan!! OMG it feels TOO LONG!! I wish they would just scan me tomorrow at my 16 week appt.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I hate it when people make you feel bad for gender disappointment. Of course a healthy baby is all our main priority but its human nature to want/hope for things. 

From being young I always wanted 2 girls, now I have 2 boys who I love to death, they are amazing. This will be our last baby and Im already preparing myself for another boy, I know Im gonna be disappointed that I will never have a daughter but I will love a son just as much.

Everyone is already asking if we want a girl and I know we will get the oh thats a shame from some people if it turns out to be another boy, which I feel it is.


----------



## PG5K

I'm so glad the scans are going well. I was surprised at how high my baby was at the scan too Epp! 

I have a couple of names I really like, my OH doesn't want to talk names too much till we know what it is so I keep a list of boy and girl names. 

I definitely think the scans only help you feel relaxed for a little bit. I'm getting quite a lot of movement which feels nice but very easy to miss as it's so gentle atm. 
I had a go at a YouTube pilates workout yesterday for second trimester and it was good but made me worry that the hip pain is starting already.


----------



## Sander

Can someone remind me what the Facebook group is called? Thanks!


----------



## hollyw79

Sander said:


> Can someone remind me what the Facebook group is called? Thanks!

It's a secret group ~ June Jewels. You can add me as a friend and I will add you to the group. :) Do a search for me ~ Holly Herrin. My profile pic is of my 4 year old daughter in her Christmas dress. :)


----------



## eppgirl

Holly I sent you a friend request and a message, Tennessee Pike I hope I got the right profile


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve sent you a request too. Beth Prue.


----------



## PG5K

Ive had a big ole paranoid night!
I went to see my friends 1 day old baby in hospital and it was lovely, he fell asleep on my chest and it made me realise that I can do this again. 

The problem was we went straight from work and I didn't end up eating till 8:40pm and felt very sick and dizzy by this time. I had stomach cramps too, which could have been hunger. 
Then I fell asleep and woke to a message from my sister saying she's not coming up tomorrow as she's going in for a scan as she's bleeding heavily.
I haven't been able to sleep properly with worry then, about my sister and my baby. Its been a long night.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope your sister is ok pg5k. 

I had a few cramps yesterday after a busy day,I think it just the bodys way of reminding you to slowdown. Im sure all is well with your baby.

I saw the midwife today and got to hear the hb. A steady 160 and all was well.


----------



## hollyw79

I hope your sister is ok PG :hugs: so scary!!! 

Topaz ~ the heartbeat is the BEST sound :cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

PG, thinking about you and your sister. Cramps after a long day are normal from my experience. 

Topaz, I'm glad you had a good midwife appt. :) Love hearing baby's hb!


----------



## PG5K

Unfortunately my sisters been for a scan again yesterday and they don't think it's viable. They said that basically if she wanted a drink over Christmas then to go for it.
She's coming up today so I'll get to see her. It's not a good start to Christmas but she's had her doubts about how the pregnancy was progressing. 

I haven't heard the heartbeat. The midwife said she won't do it at the 16 week appointment as when they couldn't find it then people panicked. It seemed like a pointless visit really just to have my urine and blood pressure checked. I loved hearing the heartbeat, it was my favourite part.


----------



## hollyw79

Dang :( I am so, so sorry PG :nope:


----------



## topazicatzbet

So sorry to hear that pg.

I didnt think my mw would try for the hb especially since I was only 14+5 but she offered to have a go and found it straight away.


----------



## Sander

So sorry about your sister PG, how far along is she? I'm surprised the doctor was so callous! And I've heard of a few midwives who do that - mine started trying @ 9 weeks but couldn't find it until my next appointment at nearly 14 weeks. I bought a little home one for $20 off Craigslist and I find it reassuring. 

So I have a little story for you guys - I've been worrying like a crazy person about incompetent cervix, mostly because it sounds so horrible and I'm shocked they don't test for it earlier than 20 weeks, and last night I had really sharp shooting pains in my vagina, so I was kind of freaking out. They were enough to make me wince they were quite painful, so I get it in my head that maybe I'm dilating and I don't even know. I debated for a long time if I should go to the ER or if this was normal (it was nearly midnight) and after reading that a ton of people get similar pain - and discovering lightening crotch (lol) - I decided to just do a really quick check to make sure. I know it's a big no no to check your cervix during pregnancy, but I figured if it was open I should go to the hospital, plus, a penis has more germs than a freshly clean finger - so I was super gentle and careful and my cervix was fine - high, firm and closed. I also didn't try and put my finger into the opening, which is where I'm guessing that fear of infection comes in. 

Anyways now I'm worried I did a bad thing by checking it. It helped me to stay calm and sleep, plus the pains are totally gone this morning, but seriously the anxiety that comes with being pregnant is very overwhelming at times. 

I can't go back now, and I probably will never do it again - but do you think I did any damage checking up there?


----------



## Mom15

Sander - I have done the same thing. With my mc earlier this year, I check because i was spotting and had a similar post like you in the pregnancy group I was in then. I hadnt been pregnant for so long that I was sure what it was supposed to feel like. I have also checked this time when I had spotting about a week ago. Now I know what my crevix should have felt like earlier this year. Super high, soft, closed although I did feel a little indention where the opening is, but its also my second baby. Earlier this year it was firm and def a bit open. I felt so guilty afterwards earlier this year, but like you said its fine to have sex and if you thouroghly washed your hand I think there is nothing to worry about. It probably isnt good to do it regularly. Remember also you have a mucus plug for the exact reason to keep germs out. Dont stress. And I am totally with you, I dont get why we are offered risk assessment scans like the NT scan, but no one checks the cervix. When that is a loss that as far as I know can be prevented with a cerclage.


----------



## PG5K

I don't think there will be any damage Sander, the body is designed to be fairly tough and when I have sex my OH sometimes knocks into my cervix a little.
You did it gentle and carefully so I think it should be all good but if you do get any pain then you could always check with your midwife. 

My midwife said I'm fine to go for a smear whilst pregnant, but the midwife at the hospital said not to. 

It does seem to be a stressful time at the moment. I think with all the extra Christmas stuff you do means we probably do more lifting /standing /walking and less relaxing which is causing additional pain. I've had quite a bit of heavy feeling down low but then I thought back through today and realised I haven't really sat down since I woke up.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Dont worry sander, Im sure itll be ok and youve done no harm. I dont think its too common to suffer with incompetent cervix.

I have to get a transvaginal scan to check my cervix around 18 weeks because of the risk of preterm labour with a bicornuate uterus. I dont really want it, I didnt have it with my first but there you go! 

Mom15 have you not been offered a cervix check with your bicornuate?


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, today it's been all good and I'm really hoping not to bother my midwife over the holidays - assuming everything stays good I'll ask her about it at my appointment in just over a week :)

I'm trying to keep busy so I don't go crazy haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sander, don't worry about checking your cervix, especially if you were gentle and your hands were clean. I've had preterm labor due to my Irritable Uterus, (which means I'll sometimes have contractions 2-3 minutes apart for hours, all throughout my pregnancy), so if I didn't learn how to check my cervix, I'd be going to L&D every day to get checked. As it is, I've never had an infection from checking, and have gotten so proficient at it that I can tell how many centimeters and how effected (it always matches what the doctor says).


----------



## Rach87

Feeling little bittys kicks and punches! Seems so early at 14 weeks. I didnt feel my dd until i was 15 1/2 weeks.


----------



## hollyw79

Baby kicks are THE best :cloud9: 

I'm feeling mine a bit more even when I'm not laying down still. Love it!


----------



## Mom15

Fxmummy - when I go for my level two scan they will check it. And yes, I believe they do both transvaginal and abdominal. I need to call my OB, because I dont remember if I need to make the appointment or if they will contact me to schedule it. I checked with my insurance and I didnt find a single perinatologist that is in my insurance network. I dont get it, paying $1100 a month this year, $1300 next year for three of us should include one you would think.


----------



## PG5K

God, insurance is so expensive mom!
In the UK I think I lose about £400 from my salary each month for national insurance and my OH the same. The NHS isn't great but luckily it's affordable for everyone. 

I'm loving the movement too! I started getting quite a bit the last couple of weeks. It makes me feel much calmer (though I'm still a stress head)

I've just dropped my DD to her dad's. He has her tonight and tomorrow morning then I have her the rest of Christmas day and boxing day. I feel pretty sad saying goodbye this year, it feels difficult but I guess that's the difficulty of split families


----------



## PG5K

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Squig34

How exciting for those feeling movement!

Sorry to hear about your sister, PG.

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Allie84

Sander, don't you worry. I get the lightning crotch too. It's normal. This is your first, right? When you dialate it feels totally different than the sharp pain. It's......bad lol. I know you can dialate a bit without feeling it towards the end but I think you do actually feel it....it's very achy and you get bloody show and lots of mucus. 

I have not checked my cervix since giving birth the first time. I'm way too scared, I don't even use tampons anymore!!!! Just weirded out now. 

BUT we did have sex this week for the first time sine BFP (like actual sex) and it hurt every time he thrust, really not that enjoyable, I'm sure he was hitting my cervix. Also just sore in general and hurt after. I thought for sure I'd spot but I didn't thank goodness. Anyways, if sex is safe a finger has to be safe.....

PG, how far along was your sister? I'm so very sorry. Also, I'm sure you miss DD. :hugs: 

Ooh super jealous for all of the movement. I'm 17 weeks today I often get movement I THINK is baby but I've only been sure-sure a handful of times.


----------



## Sander

Allie, yes this is our first :) Glad I'm not the only one haha, although it has been a lot better - I've heard though the lightening will strike more often the farther along we get :(

I'm feeling movement too - the past couple days I'm finding it's more feeling like distinguishable kicks and less like gas bubbles, so crazy! I drank some orange juice and the baby really went nuts. DH can't wait to feel it too, so far he can't feel anything from the outside.


----------



## Allie84

Today when I was laying down and thought I felt movement I quickly grabbed the doppler and indeed she was right where I felt movement. I'm so bad at distinguishing the movements for certain! 


MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Missing the next sale today because of this little one, after Christmas with our 3 kids and being pregnant I'm beat.:shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Oh yes, Christmas tired me out. I can't even fathom the shops haha.


----------



## PG5K

I think the only Christmas shopping I could manage would be online. I can barely stay awake at night. 

My sister wasn't sure how far gone as her scan said 5 1/2 weeks but with a heartbeat but her dates from finding out she was pregnant had been 7 weeks already. I'm worried she's not well, she said she was upset and wanted to punish her body so she was going on a mega diet and exercise regime in the new year. She had been trying for a year. 

I hope that when the hormones settle and with a bit of time she will be calmer. Guys just don't understand. 

I hope everyone has had a nice Christmas? Mines been lovely but I'm exhausted! I'm going to have a bath and settle down for the evening.


----------



## Allie84

Not so bad here, a nice quiet Christmas. Unfortunately I've come down with an illness today --- fever, cough, aches--- I am worried it's the flu. Medicine is keeping my fever down and I will call in the morning (my ob). It sucks, I hate worrying about the baby.


----------



## PG5K

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon allie. I'm worried about getting a fever too.
I've had my flu jab but I've caught my daughters cold she's had over Christmas so I've got a sore throat and I ache (though a bit of that may be the pilates I did yesterday)
I don't think it lasts too long so I'll have some honey and lemon drink and stay indoors.


----------



## mayb_baby

I had a cold for 3 weeks and it turned to sinesitus it went away a week before Christmas thankfully xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Spiffynoodles said:


> Hey ladies, I had an impromptu ultrasound with my OB yesterday because they had trouble finding the heartbeat with the doppler, and she said she thinks baby is a boy. At 13+4 weeks, how accurate do you think it is? I'll admit, we were really hoping for a girl this time. :(

Will you guys be finding out the gender for sure?? Sorry if I'm being nosy I've just been thinking about it


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm eighteen weeks with my fourth and not really feeling much yet, I felt a few kicks christmas eve but not much since, baby is fine on doppler so not too worried i remember they are really sporadic at this point

Hope everyone had a wonderful christmas


----------



## curiousowl

Unexpected212 said:


> I'm eighteen weeks with my fourth and not really feeling much yet, I felt a few kicks christmas eve but not much since, baby is fine on doppler so not too worried i remember they are really sporadic at this point
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful christmas

Im so glad to hear this! Im 18w now too and still not feeling much, if anything, so Ive been a lititle concerned. I think theres a wide range though so no reason to think theres anything wrong.


----------



## MrsGax

Hi! I&#8217;m B and I am due June 3rd! I have been looking for other mamas to connect with and a mom from this group commented on one of my posts and told me to join here. So here I am! &#55357;&#56842; I have 2 kids, age 3.5 and almost 2. Super nervous about having 3 &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## PG5K

Hi mrsgax, welcome. I'm going from one to two children and I find it scary! I guess it's always nerve wrecking going into the unknown but exciting too.

Does anyone else have low blood pressure. Last time I got checked it was 100/50. I didn't know what that meant so decided to be nosey on the Internet. I've been told it's low before but nothing to worry about. I'm just curious.


----------



## mayb_baby

Hi mrsgax:wave:, welcome. I'm going from three to four children and I'm nervous as I found two to three quite tough. Mine will be seven, four and two when this baby arrives.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Unexpected212 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I had an impromptu ultrasound with my OB yesterday because they had trouble finding the heartbeat with the doppler, and she said she thinks baby is a boy. At 13+4 weeks, how accurate do you think it is? I'll admit, we were really hoping for a girl this time. :(
> 
> Will you guys be finding out the gender for sure?? Sorry if I'm being nosy I've just been thinking about itClick to expand...

For sure! We were going to pay and do any early ultrasound at a place nearby, but because the OB seemed pretty confident in her boy guess, we decided to save our money and wait for the anatomy scan, which will be in about 3 and half weeks. I'm prepared for it to be a boy, by I'll admit I'm still holding on to a tiny bit of hope that it might be a girl after all.


----------



## Unexpected212

Spiffynoodles said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I had an impromptu ultrasound with my OB yesterday because they had trouble finding the heartbeat with the doppler, and she said she thinks baby is a boy. At 13+4 weeks, how accurate do you think it is? I'll admit, we were really hoping for a girl this time. :(
> 
> Will you guys be finding out the gender for sure?? Sorry if I'm being nosy I've just been thinking about itClick to expand...
> 
> For sure! We were going to pay and do any early ultrasound at a place nearby, but because the OB seemed pretty confident in her boy guess, we decided to save our money and wait for the anatomy scan, which will be in about 3 and half weeks. I'm prepared for it to be a boy, by I'll admit I'm still holding on to a tiny bit of hope that it might be a girl after all.Click to expand...

Awh exciting! It could be a girl still, swollen girl parts can look like boy parts that early on. Thats why most places won't even try until 16 weeks. I know if it's a boy you will be happy but I hope you get your girl <3


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm going from 3 to 4 as well and I'm so scared. I find three tough to be honest especially as they are all so young, so this is gonna be crazy. I'm excited but it's gonna be hard work.


----------



## MrsGax

PG5K said:


> Hi mrsgax, welcome. I'm going from one to two children and I find it scary! I guess it's always nerve wrecking going into the unknown but exciting too.
> 
> Does anyone else have low blood pressure. Last time I got checked it was 100/50. I didn't know what that meant so decided to be nosey on the Internet. I've been told it's low before but nothing to worry about. I'm just curious.


Thank you! 1-2 was hard for me... but it got easier!

I had have had low blood pressure this pregnancy, which is surprising as I was high with my first and normal/high with my 2nd. Ive been feeling super tired though. Have you been tired?


----------



## MrsGax

mayb_baby said:


> Hi mrsgax:wave:, welcome. I'm going from three to four children and I'm nervous as I found two to three quite tough. Mine will be seven, four and two when this baby arrives.

Wow! Give me all of your tips cause Im terrified lol. Mine will be 4 and 2.5 when the baby comes. Are you a patient person? Im not at all :( I really try to be, but its suoer hard... my 3 year old is extremely spirited and my almost 2 year is just that... almost 2! And shes super attached to me like I cant put her down or she screams. I really dont know how I will handle 3 :wacko:


----------



## PG5K

I have definitely been tired. I was all the way through my first pregnancy too. I kept thinking "when am I getting this energy boost they keep talking about?"
I'm also very pale atm, even with olive skin which I worried was anemia but I'm fine with that.

I'm going to try and increase my exercise a little just to give myself a boost (and feel less guilty eating Christmas chocolate)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm on #5, so here's my two cents. :winkwink: I found going from 2 to 3 to be easier than going from 1 to 2. By the time you have three, you already know how to juggle the needs of more than one kid, you already have a routine, and you're more confident in your skills as a mother. I'm not saying it's easy, but after two, each subsequent kid has been easier. :thumbup:

Unexpected212, mine are similar ages to yours!


----------



## PG5K

Ugh, I've just weighed myself and now I'm worrying. I've put on 13lb since getting pregnant.
I have overeaten over Christmas so I'm hoping it's just that. 
My clothes still fit that I was in before pregnancy except for my t-shirts as my boobs have gone up two sizes already. 
I really wanted to try and not put on as much weight this pregnancy.


----------



## hollyw79

PG5K said:


> Ugh, I've just weighed myself and now I'm worrying. I've put on 13lb since getting pregnant.
> I have overeaten over Christmas so I'm hoping it's just that.
> My clothes still fit that I was in before pregnancy except for my t-shirts as my boobs have gone up two sizes already.
> I really wanted to try and not put on as much weight this pregnancy.

I don't think that's bad. That's about what I have gained. For me.. I try and stay no more than the week I'm in. So if I'm 18 weeks ~ I don't want to have gained more than 18 lbs.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve only gained 2lb so far. It did help that I lost 5lb in 1st tri due to nausea and a sickness bug.


----------



## Allie84

That's normal! I think 13 lbs is probably just about perfect for nearly halfway through. I WISH I had gained something. I'm so worried about IUGR and I am now at my pre-pregnancy weight after losing near 10 in 1st tri.....so I guess I HAVE gained....but just evened out.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ive put on 5lbs so far, guessing being so sick meant Id lost some before then starting to gain.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, I wouldn't worry about IUGR, just because you haven't gained weight. IUGR is usually caused by problems with the placenta or the ubilical cord, neither of which has anything to do with your weight gain. Babies are like leeches, they take what they need, and if anyone suffers, it'll be you. :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Spiffy. I worry about IUGR being in Colorado (last baby was at sea level lol) and because of my blood results in first tri. Logically I know weight gain doesn't mean much but I feel like if I had I would feel better iykwim?

Do you think being at high altitude contributed to your wee babies? Someone just told me yesterday it makes a big difference; I had no idea. :wacko:


----------



## PG5K

I really wanted to try and contain my weight gain and I think I'm just panicking. For me I didn't actually throw up so I felt really nauseous but eating helped stop it so I was already up by 5lb before getting to week #
12.
Hopefully you'll catch up soon Allie, I'm sure it'll be fine. My sister didn't put on too much weight and lost a stone in the first trimester but had a healthy girl


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Allie, only my first baby had IUGR (hers was due to placental failure). My other three were all small because they came early. I've never heard that high altitude can cause IUGR, though. That's interesting. Ever since my first, I've been taking baby aspirin along with my prenatal, and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Allie84

That's what I'm doing, so I hope it works!!

Right now I'm desperate to get rid of this darn cough. :/

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! 2018 is the year we will be holding our babies!!! :cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

Happy new year everyone. It's the year to meet our babies!

Has anyone set new year's resolutions?
Mine are:
Eat less bread 
Cook more traditional Italian dinners (I have Italian family)
Walk more 
Start a new hobby. I'm thinking of doing jams and preserves.


----------



## Allie84

Those are good ones!! 

I would like to improve my relationships here in town/make friends here in town (we moved here recently and haven't met very many people) and be better with money for the baby. Kinda boring lol. I was gonna do this Peak Challenge thing but I'll have to wait until the baby is born and post partum recovery is finished. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Try not to stress about weight gain ladies. I know it's easier said than done but whatever weight I put on in my pregnancies seemed to mostly come off after giving birth and the weeks/months after quite naturally. Then I just dieted/exercised to get myself to a weight I was happy with. I say it's best to enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible and not worry too much xx


----------



## curiousowl

Unexpected212 said:


> Try not to stress about weight gain ladies. I know it's easier said than done but whatever weight I put on in my pregnancies seemed to mostly come off after giving birth and the weeks/months after quite naturally. Then I just dieted/exercised to get myself to a weight I was happy with. I say it's best to enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible and not worry too much xx

I lost absolutely none of my baby weight after the baby and had to diet/exercise to get back to where I was before but I still agree with this. I had months where I gained nothing and other months where I gained 8lbs, eating the same and same activity level. Mostly your body is just going to do what its going to do and its not worth worrying too much about.


----------



## PG5K

I think boring resolutions aren't a bad thing, they're practical. Hopefully a new baby will help you make friends. A lot of my sisters good friends are the ones she made at baby classes and 2 1/2 years later they're all still meeting up.
I want to go to baby things this time. I didn't with my first as my ex husband didn't work so we ended up just staying together all the time. This time my boyfriend works full time so I'd like to get out and make new friends.

I think it took me a year last time to lose the weight. I know I shouldn't worry but I've always been really bothered by any pound I put on. I think if I can keep up with a little gentle exercise then that'll help afterwards. I know it's stupid but my boyfriend is naturally slim and I feel like a whale next to him, even though he says how beautiful I am pregnant. Maybe that should be another resolution: body confidence :thumbup:


----------



## Rach87

Had my high risk appt today. Went great. Tech was so great and spent a while trying to see the gender for us. Shes pretty positive its a BOY!! Dh and I agree, she went back a few times and looked like boy bits for sure. My actually anatomy scan is the 26th so well wait to announce until then. Babes is measuring in the 60th percentile for size and everything looked great!
 



Attached Files:







1984C5C2-6851-47DC-891E-F2DEB32E7FFA.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









1693EF73-02F9-4845-9285-EAF2D64837A3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mayb_baby

My resolutions are boring:
-Declutter all rooms and cupboards
-Listen to more audiobooks
-Meditate at least 3 times a week
-Walk (local 3 mile walk) at least 3 times a week
- Be healthier and drink more water
-Go to bed earlier
-More days away on the weekends with the kids


----------



## Rach87

Are we still updating the front page? If so, Ladders can you put a little blue stork by my name. Thank you!!


----------



## MrsGax

Has anyone had sharp pinching pains in their cervix/vagina? I asked on the second tri board and I guess its normal... but it stresses me the heck out! I asked my OB and she said its normal for my body but didnt check anything... I literally feel like Im getting a Pap smear multiple times per day! No fun!


----------



## Unexpected212

curiousowl said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to stress about weight gain ladies. I know it's easier said than done but whatever weight I put on in my pregnancies seemed to mostly come off after giving birth and the weeks/months after quite naturally. Then I just dieted/exercised to get myself to a weight I was happy with. I say it's best to enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible and not worry too much xx
> 
> I lost absolutely none of my baby weight after the baby and had to diet/exercise to get back to where I was before but I still agree with this. I had months where I gained nothing and other months where I gained 8lbs, eating the same and same activity level. Mostly your body is just going to do what itÂs going to do and itÂs not worth worrying too much about.Click to expand...

Thats it, so much is genetics as well. Some people will just genetically put on more than others no matter what they do or eat, some people lose it without effort, some people need effort.

With my third I had hypermesis and was SO poorly I hardly put on any weight during the pregnancy, this pregnancy I've put on like twelve pounds already and I keep reminding myself thats so much better than being sick thirty times a day haha.

I'll worry about it when the baby is here XD


----------



## Sander

Can I also request a little blue stork on the front please? Sorry ladders, if I could update it on my own I would :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Ladders, I'll need a pink stork lol. :) Also my due date is June 3rd. 

Rach, look at those cute pics!!! Hi baby!! I knew you were wanting a boy so YAY!! :happydance: And of course most important, he's healthy. :) 

mayb-baby I love those resolutions. Sound a lot like mine except I can't do audiobooks, but I already read a ton haha. I need to start walking since I was pretty lazy (aka super sick) during first tri and then had this virus for the past week...blah. I also like the idea of getting away more at weekends! We live 45 min from Denver and there is a ton to do there but we rarely go....

Mrs_Gax, sounds like lighning crotch. A few of us have been getting it and it's normal! 

------------------

AFM I had a big scan today with my high risk doctor. Baby is definitely a girl, and measuring right on, and all looks good. I drank some OJ as I wanted to see her move and BOY did I lol!! She was moving all over, did a flip, punched my placenta, did some kicks, hid her face with her hands. The tech was having a hard time getting all of the shots she needed. 

She had to double check a few things...at one point she called the dr in to look at the umbilical cord but the dr said it was fine and nothing to worry about (?!!?) Guess I'll just trust the high risk doc. 

I will have to go back for growth scans due to my low PAPP-A, which is fine! Also, at 24 weeks baby will be getting a fetal echocardiogram due to my son's history of a congenital heart defect. He had a wee hole in his heart (called patent ductus arteriosus) and had it fixed when he was 4. I didn't think that would mean anything for this pregnancy but I guess when a sibling has a defect it increases chances for siblings. But right now they said her heart looks good!


----------



## Squig34

Lovely pics Rach.

Glad your appt went well, Allie. DH & I were in Denver for a couple of days 5 years ago - we loved it. Moving to the States is in no way in our plans, but Denver/Colorado would be a strong contender if we did :)

My new year's resolution is not to die from sleep deprivation. We're moving house the week after next, & once we're settled, I intend to do something about my daughter's terrible sleep. I can't keep going on like this.

Is anyone else finding that food is making them sick? Finally the constant nausea has gone, but once I eat, I feel nauseous for several hours :/ I thought it was a minor bug, but it's been a week now so maybe it's some random pregnancy thing?


----------



## PG5K

They sound like fab resolution mayb. I've never tried meditation but I'd like to, I just have short attention which I know I can build up if I try.
I've never listened to an audio book but I do read a lot. I always have my kindle next to the bed which is great when I can't sleep. I'm currently reading a food writers journey across Italy. It makes me a little sad I'm not going to go this year. 

Your scan sounds fab allie and very thorough which is excellent!

Oh sqidge, sleep deprevation is awful. My daughter is now 5 and only wakes once or twice in the night now but she was never a great sleeper. Sometimes I was up 5-6 times with her until recently.
Does she wake a lot or get up too early? 

For me, I'm feeling a lot of movement which is making me happy. I'm trying really hard to enjoy my pregnancy figure and I've started on my maternity clothes this week.
Im still knackered at night which makes me feel really antisocial because if I see friends I either want them gone by 9pm or be home by 9 so I can rest up! &#65533;&#65533;
My scan is 2 weeks today so we can hopefully join team pink or blue


----------



## Allie84

I'm glad I'm not the only tired one, PG! I am SO TIRED. I took a 3 hour nap today. Felt like a lazy slob.....but I'm still quite tired......

Do you usually take your annual holiday to Italy? I've never been to Italy! 

Not much new here, I'm not feeling much movement at all, but reassured by how much baby was moving at scan yesterday even though I felt nothing haha. 

Despite my 3 hour nap, it is 830 pm and I'm heading up to bed to read and go to sleep.


----------



## Squig34

I would love to visit Italy, PG. I did GCSE Italian years ago but wasn't able to go any further. Such a beautiful language!

My daughter wakes about a million times a night. Twice would be a good night (still not good in my book). I'm up for ages with her usually, & if it's after about 3.30 then the chances of me getting back to sleep are slim. So e.g. I was up from 4.45 today, 3.35 yesterday, 4.05 the day before. I'm beyond exhausted. Even if i go to bed early, she often starts screeching & messing around early, so I can't get a decent stretch that way. I work full time too.


----------



## PG5K

I've got Italian family and my parents have a house there so I've been pretty much every year of my life. The house we have is very traditional with no hot water or heating so we only go in the summer but this summer I'll have a tiny baby so I don't think it'll be too feasible. We are going to Amsterdam and France so I'm not missing out on a holiday, just missing my home from home. 
My Italian is very bad as the town I stay in no one speaks English but they talk with very heavy dialect so I speak bad Italian :dohh:

I don't really have any suggestion squidge but I remember it too well. My daughter used to be awake through the night and I'd have to go and settle her then back to bed. Once I counted I was up 15 times! It was sheer persisting and some sleeping in her bed too. She moved to a divan bed at 18 months old.


----------



## ladders

Ah sorry ladies iv done the update, iv been so busy and distracted over the holiday iv not had chance to catch up and reply! Hope everyone's ok! Allie I bet was lovely to see little bubs flipping around! Iv been feeling "doug" moving more and more and it's nice I love when you start to feel it feels more real. Struggling more this pregnancy than last time and not sure if because I already have a toddler to run around around, constantly feel like my belly is scrunched up as in always on the floor playing or carrying her etc and it's starting to ache now


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well I'm team blue again. Three boys. Oh dear I'm in trouble. 

Feeling a bit down as this was my last chance of a girl. Now I have to make peace that I will never have a daughter. 

Of course I love my little man who will be named Oliver Jack. Everything looked good which is the main thing and i can look forward to seeing him again at the 20 week scan in 3 and a half weeks.


----------



## ladders

Im sorry you didn't get a girl topaz, it's lovely to find out what your having but I felt like either way I would loose something and that made me sad, hard to explain I know. Love the name btw!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry topaz you didnt get your girl. But love the name!! 

Just felt baby kicks from the outside!!!!!! Ahh im so excited!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear you won't be having a girl Topaz :( but I agree that I love the name. We would name this little one Oliver if I could get DH to agree. Our top contender is Elias, still hunting for a middle name. Don't want to use Oliver because if we have another boy that will definitely be his name.


----------



## Rach87

I like that sander. Elias James maybe?


----------



## PG5K

I'm sorry you're not having your girl Topiaz but it is a beautiful name.
Elias is really nice too. I have that on my list but my oh isn't keen. 
I'm kinda thinking Joshua for a boy and Martha for a girl. I don't have any middle names. My oh loves Finley for a boy and although I like it, it isn't in my top list though if he wants Finley then I'm sure I'll grow to love it


----------



## curiousowl

I&#8217;m sorry topaz. I&#8217;m still feeling the same about never having a boy. We could switch ;) You can be so happy and excited about your baby and still feel a little sad. But MH is one of 3 boys and they&#8217;re all such good friends now that they&#8217;re adults. They&#8217;re still a handful when they&#8217;re all together, haha, but they have so much fun.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Dh just felt baby kicking from the outside for the first time!! So excited!


----------



## Allie84

PG Martha was one of our top girl's names but now DH doesn't like it, boo. Finley was on our boy's names when we had Alistair. I also like Joshua!

Fx, how exciting!! I wonder how long it will be before I can feel kicks from the outside. 

Topaz, :hug: and totally understandable. It's okay to feel gender disappointment. But you will love that little boy just the same. :) 

---------

AFM I took another 3 hour nap today. I'm so sleepy this pregnancy!!! It's 9 and I am ready for bed again! Just been watching the Golden Globes.

Feeling a few more flutters/kicks every day but very sporadic. 

I need some help....where do I find belly cream? I looked in the baby section of Target and couldn't find anything for pregnant ladies. What stores should I look at and which sections? 

Hope everyone had a good weekend! We are approaching the halfway mark, ladies!! Crazy!!?!?!?!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you didn't get a girl, topiaz, but congratulations on blue.

Allie, if you mean for stretch marks, you can use cocoa butter.

I've been feeling movement for the past 10 days or so. Just sporadically but it's still reassuring. Scan tomorrow; I'm in need of it as have been a bit anxious. I should find out what I'm having, but I'm convinced it's a girl.


----------



## PG5K

I'm exhausted tonight too allie, I'm trying so hard to make it to 10pm.
I have pure cocoa butter that I melt and use. My oh bought it from amazon for Christmas. It's not cheap but it definitely lasts and works well. I use it for lip balm too. 
I also have some bio oil as well and strangely I bought it from Primark. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow squidgy. Do you have a preference you'd like? I

Does anyone have spd? My hips are killing me already. At night I have a pillow between my knees but I'm struggling to walk when I first wake up. I had it with my dd but I don't remember it starting this early. I'm going to ask about physio as I don't know whether exercise is better for it or not. I have read that it's good to stay active but not to do anything that's makes it hurt. 
I don't want to be inactive as my weight is creeping up but I don't want to hurt myself either.


----------



## Squig34

It's a girl, as I said :) No particular preference - overall, I'd like two girls & a boy. Saying that, if this had been a boy, we probably wouldn't even consider a third as I don't enjoy pregnancy. But we'll decide in a couple of years if we want to go again!


----------



## eppgirl

Awh congrats on a girl squig! We won't know gender until Feb 6th but I've already made up my mind if baby is a girl I'm done. I'm not gonna have anymore. BUT if baby is another boy I'll always wonder if I could have had a girl so we'll probably try for another in like 5 years lol.


----------



## Allie84

PG, I got SPD later on last time....so far so good this time. I saw a massage therapist and it really helped!


----------



## Sander

Um guys, just realized we're all coming up to/passing the halfway mark of the 2nd trimester! For me it's gone by super fast, can't believe it's only a few more weeks until 3rd tri!!

And thank you for the name suggestion Rach! Unfortunately we have a James in our family already so I don't know if it would work for a middle name, I'm starting to really lean towards Oliver as a middle name. I think the whole thing has a nice ring to it - Elias Oliver Anderson. What do you guys think?


----------



## ladders

I really like your name sander we have decided on Eli Peter. Peter is my dad's name and as he has 2 girls and no boys to pass the family name on we thought we would pass his first name on. I think your middle name makes It flow perfectly


----------



## Rach87

Allie im not sure where youre from but babies r us or buy buy baby has lots of creams and lotions for mamas. 

Sorry pg i didnt have spd last pregnancy and so far nothing, so i have no helpful tips.

Sander I agree this pregnancy flew by! Im 17 weeks today and it feels like we just found out.

Anyone having nausea come back? I havent had any in like 3 or so weeks but last night, all through the night and still this morning im pretty nauseaus. Ugh! Hoping its just a random day of it. My belly has definitely popped so im wondering if my tummy just got pushed to a weird spot or something.


----------



## Sander

Thanks ladders, I love Eli Peter! It's actually so cute, because I'm sure Elias will get shortened to Eli as a nickname, so these boys will unknowingly share age and names!

Rach sometimes I get bouts of nausea but I can't decide if just I'm fighting off the flu. It's not as bad as it was though, and no puking! Haha


----------



## curiousowl

I had my anatomy scan today. Everything is perfect! Although it all worked out with DD my scan had some issues last pregnancy so this was such a relief. Cloud 9. The dr was great too, he explained every single thing he was seeing and all the measurements. Baby girl is growing and healthy. She is 11oz and 25th-30th percentile except, like DD, she already seems to have my long legs. Im so so happy. 

Except I gained 10lb last month. Ugh! Back to healthy eating and working out.
 



Attached Files:







9B9EE9D4-31DE-47F5-90E7-B0D5C2893621.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rach87

So happy for you curious! Glad babes is looking/growing great!


----------



## ladders

Ah brilliant curious, I have mine on Monday and having secret panics that they got the gender wrong! not because I wouldn't want a girl but if already given away all the old baby girl stuff and started painting nursery from pink to blue. Sure it's a boy but hada dream otherwise and can't stop worrying lol! I put loads of weight on over xmas because been eating crazy but reinedit back in bow and and lost 1 pound this week which I'm really pleased about, not wanting to keep loosing just slow down gain so im in normal gain levels

sander imagine if they come on the same day! We had this name since being preggo with dd so nice we finally get to use it although still a bit sad we don't get to ever use our girl name (seriously hormones get me upset at everything)


----------



## PG5K

Aww I'm loving these scans again! I'm so glad everything went perfectly curious. 
Mine is Thursday and I can't wait to be team pink or blue.
I've put on a stone over my whole pregnancy so far I really need to slow down. I started to keep a food diary to help me cut down on crap from my diet. Until today I've done really well but today I've had two pieces of Christmas cake and an Indian takeaway but it's definitely a treat as I usually cook all our meals.
I also started doing aqua aerobics this week so hopefully I can keep my weight on track. 

Hormones are crazy ladders and my dreams are also mental at the moment. Hopefully your scan will put your mind at rest.

My bump is feeling huge now. I'm definitely into maternity wear now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180111-WA0002.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sander

I'm jealous of all you ladies with big bumps!! Mine is there but not obvious unless I wear super tight clothes and low rise jeans. I wish it was more prominent because I feel like such a jerk taking a seat on the bus when it's crowded - usually I stand but now I worry about falling over, but it's not obvious that I'm pregnant yet -_-

See - photos taken at the same time, one with clothes I'll normally wear, and then the tight undershirt. I just look like I put on weight most of the time


----------



## PG5K

Mines mostly the same sander. If I don't wear tight clothes then some people haven't even noticed but as soon as I have a proper maternity tights dress on my bump looks huge!
Your bump looks ever so lovely


----------



## curiousowl

That&#8217;s how it was for me too with my first sander. I hated it. This time around I got big and round quick. I look like I did in the pictures about a month further along with DD1. So it&#8217;ll happen but I know it sucks!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I always tend to show early and look huge. I have a small torso, so I guess baby has nowhere else to go, but out. This was a couple days ago at 17+2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







20180110_123726.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rach87

Ha sander mines exactly the same. Waiting for a decent bump! Though Im also not because I dont like random people trying to touch me lol. Last pregnancy I popped around 19 weeks. This time ive popped the past couple days so Im sure it&#8217;ll be here soon!


----------



## Allie84

Argh I lost a whole post replying to each person individually! Boooo!!!

In summary, love all of the names and everyone's bumps look great and YAY for the scans and OMG yes I can't believe we are halfway! 

I'm also not quite showing as overtly pregnant yet and get looks at my swollen tummy like maybe or maybe not?? by people lol. I def. have to wear tight clothes to show off bump. 

I was saying I am getting daily headaches in the evening--- taking Tylenol nearly every day, trying not to but eventually I give in. Sigh. As of last week my BP was fine and I've been getting them most of the pregnancy. Have OB appt next week and I'll double check with him what I should do.


----------



## PG5K

Weirdly my pregnancy app said today that headaches can be really common Allie, hopefully they'll stop soon for you.
Its always worth asking someone about though. 

I'm feeling a bit achy when I walk around today but I've had some proper kicks, this morning I was lying in bed and could easily feel a couple of the kicks from the outside. I don't know why but I think this baby will be a bit taller than my last and maybe a boy. 
The girls in my family are quite short, I'm 5'2. I can't wait to know now!


----------



## Squig34

Great news, curious!

PG, I've already put on a stone too. I can't stop eating junk. Very little else appeals to me which doesn't help. That's also unusual for me in pregnancy. 

I'm definitely showing. I didn't pop until after my 20 week scan with Róise, but people are already looking at my tummy a bit askance & I'm just past 18 weeks. I'm wearing baggy clothes to try to hide it as I don't want people to know til after my 20 week scan, but that's 2.5 weeks away so it's unlikely I'll get away with it that long :/


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies!

Im loling at the idea of ever having been able to hide this pregnancy. This was me going through my maternity clothes at 12w. Luckily I had the early blood test so I felt comfortable coming out with it soon after this!
 



Attached Files:







E386CFA5-346A-460B-B0C2-15403B9EA5CE.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## eppgirl

, I have discovered something that I should have known about my disorder that may help me win the doctors over about a VBA2C. So with my condition I can NOT be in any kind of UV rays, (sun, halogen lighting, fluorescent lighting) that kind of thing. With both of my previous csections the doctors have used their lights (operating room lights, HORRIBLE for me) they would cut one off or whatever. Anyway, with my first I had a horrible experience, I was in and out during surgery, had horrible pains and should not have, and afterwards I could feel that I was "burned" internally. My scar reopened in holes for over 2 months after my surgery.
With my second it wasn't AS bad but healthwise I could have died. My blood pressure plummeted, I felt the "burning" I feel afterwards and dealt with months of burning.

I have to discuss with the doctors but it is either I have a VBA2C or they risk me dying because of the surgery. I am extremely lucky I made it through the first two. So many with my condition that just don't know or don't think do end up dying. It's scary! The other option is the hospital investing special filters for the light but honestly they'd have to get them anyway because if I do a VBA2C and an emergency happens, they would need the filters on the lights or I could still die.

I am now scared out of my mind and just praying my doctor will listen to me. Most doctors don't for the sole reason of "I'm the doctor not you"


----------



## PG5K

:hugs: That sounds absolutely terrifying Eppgirl! You need to inform the doctors so you can get as many plans into place as possible.
I've not heard of it before but it's very important to understand so that you can tell people. I know doctors are good but they don't know everything.


----------



## eppgirl

It is! The worst part is that it is rare, there are maybe two doctors that I've seen my whole life (and I've seen a lot) that have even HEARD of it. A lot of them don't even look up what it is and just say well stay out of the lights. It is SO much more than that. I am missing the enzyme that breaks down the porphyrins from the sun and UV lights but that's not all, it affects the liver, gall bladder, stomach, it's in the bone marrow so affects all the joints in my body. I am considered anemic, BUT I also don't have the enzyme that breaks down iron sooo I get an overload of iron but because my liver can't process the iron it looks like my iron is low. There are like a million things. When doctors do tests it LOOKs like I have a hundred different disorders but it's all linked to my EPP. I also have immature red blood cells so my oxygen is honestly not that great but it looks like my oxygen is at 100%.

So all in all my health is not great. I am constantly in pain. And if I have to go outside at all or be in UV lights at all it is 100 times worse.


----------



## Unexpected212

My energy levels are so crap! I feel like theres so much I need to do. I go between nesting and cleaning like crazy to just doing nothing lol.

I'm getting impatient now! Can't wait to meet this little man in around 20 weeks time <3


----------



## Unexpected212

eppgirl said:


> It is! The worst part is that it is rare, there are maybe two doctors that I've seen my whole life (and I've seen a lot) that have even HEARD of it. A lot of them don't even look up what it is and just say well stay out of the lights. It is SO much more than that. I am missing the enzyme that breaks down the porphyrins from the sun and UV lights but that's not all, it affects the liver, gall bladder, stomach, it's in the bone marrow so affects all the joints in my body. I am considered anemic, BUT I also don't have the enzyme that breaks down iron sooo I get an overload of iron but because my liver can't process the iron it looks like my iron is low. There are like a million things. When doctors do tests it LOOKs like I have a hundred different disorders but it's all linked to my EPP. I also have immature red blood cells so my oxygen is honestly not that great but it looks like my oxygen is at 100%.
> 
> So all in all my health is not great. I am constantly in pain. And if I have to go outside at all or be in UV lights at all it is 100 times worse.

That sounds very scary. I hope you find answers or a way to make things as safe as they can be 

Do you have three boys at the moment and are you finding out what this one is? TO change the subject sorry. Just curious :)


----------



## hollyw79

I am team blue if the front page could be updated!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## eppgirl

Unexpected yes! I have three boys and I'll be finding out on Feb 6th if this baby will be boy or girl. I am definitely hoping girl!


----------



## Allie84

Cute 12 week bump Curious.

Holly YAY YAY YAY!!

Epp, I'm so sorry, that sounds so scary!! So you didn't know about it at your previous births? Goodness!! :hugs: I hope they approve your VBAC.

I convcinced my OB to give me a trial of labor given my prior 4th degree tear they wanted to do elective C-Section. I'm having second thoughts though about vaginal. So many what ifs, eh?!?!

Whoever posted about headaches on their app, thank you. :hugs: So far headache free the past 2 days, it's like a miracle!!

Unexpected I feel you I get quite tired........I am having some caffeine....do you drink anything with caffeine? 

Hope everyone is doing well! Still no internet at our house so me being on BnB is quite spotty atm.


----------



## eppgirl

Well I did know but I had not had surgeries before with my first. I knew it would be bad but I didn't know what to do because I didn't plan for every outcome I just knew I didn't want a csection and I told them that and why. The second csection was necessary but at THAT point I didn't know there was cov3rs that they could put on their lights. It was while I was discussing it with my husband that I realized why both births were so awful.


----------



## Sander

Congrats on your boy holly! I watched your gender reveal on FB - super cute!

Sorry I don't have contributions on the C-section vs vaginal discussion. Just don't know enough about it!

Anatomy scan tomorrow, feeling nervous. I'm trying not to think about it too much. I was playing with the baby earlier - I'd give my tummy a little poke and he'd give a big kick back - we went back and forth 4 or 5 times, very cool!


----------



## Squig34

Congrats on :blue: Holly!

Gosh that sounds painful & terrifying, epp!

Hope all is perfect tomorrow, Sander.

I've been feeling baby less for the past week. I should be feeling her more, I'd have thought although I have also been eating a bit less sugar so maybe that's why. I'm mildly concerned but I suppose as long as I'm still feeling her, it's probably ok - we aren't at the stage of strong regular movements yent. I'm team :pink: again; I can't remember if I already said!

Does anyone know how mom15 is? I haven't seen her post for a while.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congrats on finding out team
Blue holly!

Allie glad your headaches have improved, Ive been suffering with them on and off.

Eppgirl good luck with finding out gender in Feb. also really hope your Drs can do more for you. 

Sander. I have my scan tomorrow too, feeling nervous but also trying not to think about it too much. 

Squig it feels like I go through a few days of feeling lots of movement and then things will go quiet for a few days and Ill get really worried. Im wondering if baby turns and kicks the other way and Im not feeling it. Congrats on team pink!

Afm been feeling pretty off with tiredness, nausea and an upset tummy. Not sure if its a bug or pregnancy related. My allergies are driving me crazy too!!! Feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## Sander

Congrats on the little girl squig!

Had a nice scan today :) Sonographer said everything looked good - my doc is getting the full report, so I'm hoping not to hear from her until my next appointment. I wish they'd let you go over the full results right away, but they don't do that here. Anyways, based on the sonographer' comments I'm assuming all is fine. 

Here are the pics :) We got one of the profile which I think is great, you can see the little nose and lips and everything - and we got one of his little feet too!


----------



## hollyw79

Sooooo cute Sander! :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fab pics sander


----------



## Squig34

Very cute, Sander! Glad it seems that all is well :)


----------



## Mom15

Squid - thanks for asking about me! 

I go through phases where I lose my drive to post. This time triggered by being super busy around the holidays, then fighting a stubborn head cold and DS had his first ear infection. Then I get out of touch and it takes me a bit to get back into the conversations. 

It feels like the 2nd tri energy burst came and went and now I already see the many later pregnancy symptoms. Heartburn, out of breath fast, exhausted in general, mild swelling in my legs. I feel tiny movements here and there and wish it was more. Havent felt it from the outside, but I have to remind myself that with DS I didnt feel anything until I was as far as I am today. I have my anatomy scan a week from tomorrow and try not to freak out. I already had a night mare that I lost the pregnancy. It was a bizarre dream, totally unrealistic. I will spare anyone here the details as I know some of you have gone through losses that are far worse than any night mare. All I say is that in my dream the baby had an extra finger on the left hand and its obvious my experience from my sono with my son that deep down traumatized me a bit. 
I keep seeing everyones beautiful scans and Im sure everything will be fine with my baby! I will stay team yellow so no gender announcement coming anytime soon.

Hope you all are doing well :) Its my birthday today so Im having a good day :)


----------



## hollyw79

mom15 :hugs: I feel the same... where the heck did the "feel good" good stage go? I have awful heartburn now too to the point that I have to take something or I'm dying. I crash at 8pm and have no energy to do jack squat! I've been feeling this little bean for awhile ~ since 14-15 weeks but it's definitely sporadic and I wish it was more! I know they're still tiny though and I keep trying to tell myself that! 

I hope the anatomy scan alleviates some of the concern~ I am sure it will go well! :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, so sweet sander, love it.


----------



## Allie84

Sander, I love the feet and glad all is well!! :happydance: 

Mom15, I feel you. I have maybe a tiny bit more energy?!?! Maybe!?! I get out of breath quite easily, luckily no heartburn. Nightmares and vivid dreams are SO NORMAL. I have had a lot of random dreams about the baby, some where I'm panicking because I can't think of a name, etc. 

MY OB assured me today at 20 weeks that feeling a few flutters a day is normal and that's about where I'm at. One or two kicks during the day and a few more in bed at night. And it's okay not to feel from the outside from a much longer time. 


I had my monthly OB appt today and got my fundal height measured for the first time! I don't know why it excited me lol. She said I'm bang on 21 weeks for it, it's just above my belly button. The movement I feel are much lower down though so unsure what that's about. The movements are far below my belly button.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Birthday, Mom15! I'm sure your scan next week will show a healthy baby, but I understand the worry. I still I my feel little tickles and squirms from baby, but no good kicks and nothing from the outside yet. I'm pretty sure I have an anterior placenta ( my anatomy scan is next Tuesday, so I'll ask then).


----------



## fxmummyduck

My scan went well today, phew! Took a long time though as baby wasnt cooperating, but got everything in the end. I closed my eyes when she was checking genitalia but there was a view early on when I thought I saw testicles but my dh thinks it would be impossible to tell as the view changed so quickly and I have no idea what Im looking at!! So still team yellow and hoping for pink, but have prepared myself for blue now. Have to keep going back to scan cervical length because of bicornuate risks, and growth scans, but baby measuring ok for now.

Mom15 and Holly Im definitely feeling that my burst of energy has completely gone and I feel awful again :( I wish Id had longer feeling better but Im so tired again, nauseous, upset stomach and headaches, ugh! But Ill take it knowing this little one is growing well.

Glad your scan went well sander, we got a cute pic of feet too and a nice profile shot.

Good luck for your scan mom15, I was nervous too, but sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, baby is probably breech right now. I just had my anatomy scan and mine is and I feel all the movements very low because that&#8217;s where she&#8217;s kicking.


----------



## Allie84

fx, yay, that's fantastic!!!! Glad you didn't see anything. I'm inclined to agree with DH, even our girl's bits looked like they could be testicles if you were glancing quickly. 
I meant to ask where in the US you are? My hubby is also British living in the US. Are your kids gonna get dual citizenship? Our son Alistair does and we will for this baby too. :) We're in Colorado. 

I meant to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM15! :cake:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Allie84 said:


> fx, yay, that's fantastic!!!! Glad you didn't see anything. I'm inclined to agree with DH, even our girl's bits looked like they could be testicles if you were glancing quickly.
> I meant to ask where in the US you are? My hubby is also British living in the US. Are your kids gonna get dual citizenship? Our son Alistair does and we will for this baby too. :) We're in Colorado.
> 
> I meant to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM15! :cake:

Thanks Allie, I guess we wait and see now!! Were in Northern Virginia, where in Britain is your dh from? Were looking into it but were both British citizens so not sure how itll work. The new baby born here probably will but its a more difficult process for our ds who wasnt born here.


----------



## Allie84

fxmummyduck said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> fx, yay, that's fantastic!!!! Glad you didn't see anything. I'm inclined to agree with DH, even our girl's bits looked like they could be testicles if you were glancing quickly.
> I meant to ask where in the US you are? My hubby is also British living in the US. Are your kids gonna get dual citizenship? Our son Alistair does and we will for this baby too. :) We're in Colorado.
> 
> I meant to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM15! :cake:
> 
> Thanks Allie, I guess we wait and see now!! Were in Northern Virginia, where in Britain is your dh from? Were looking into it but were both British citizens so not sure how itll work. The new baby born here probably will but its a more difficult process for our ds who wasnt born here.Click to expand...

Hubby was born in Easbourne but considers himself Scottish as he lived there from age 4. :) That's where we met and got married; I lived there for about 4 years. 

Yeah, visa stuff is so complicated! At least this baby can have both and decide where to live one day haha. We will probably settle down in Scotland in the next decade.


----------



## PG5K

Scotland is lovely, I love going up there but I haven't been for years.

Happy birthday for yesterday mom15, I'm glad you had a good day.

I have my scan today, I'm nervous and excited and I've been having weird dreams too. I had one last night that I squished my bump and for a moment when I woke I thought I had a flat stomach! (not that I had a very flat stomach before) 
I'm really struggling with hip pain but I've found that I sleep better and in less pain after my aqua aerobics class so I think a bit of exercise is helping me at the moment. Plus then I don't feel guilty eating so much crap.


----------



## Allie84

How was your scan PG?


----------



## Sander

Thanks everyone, the midwife called me today and said the ultrasound report looked normal and baby is totally healthy which was great! 

Allie - I also had my first fundal measurement a couple weeks ago and asked about feeling the movements so low down, the midwife just told me the baby is still moving around a lot and the top of the uterus is (at the time) at my belly button, so the baby will definitely be felt under it. Now I feel more action around the middle of my stomach so I figure baby has flipped over and with everything growing can reach higher haha

Congrats on a healthy scan fxmummyduck!


----------



## PG5K

We're having a little boy! 
The scan went really well, the baby was measuring all as it should though I think I saw on the screen that it was measuring 23 weeks! I'm guessing the baby is long as the dates wouldn't add up for it to be 23 weeks. The sonographer didn't tell me what it was measuring but did say things like the heart, brain, kidneys were all good.

Now we've got to decide on boys names. I feel a little sad we don't get to use the name Martha. 
At the moment we like Dylan Michael or Rhett Michael


----------



## camocutie2006

Phew I haven't been on in ages!! My date has been moved to June 4th. We are having a little girl so yay! Team pink.

Other than that I am already having blood pressure issues. Ive been started on 81mg aspirin daily thru 36-37 weeks. Ive already had to so a 24 hour urine collection. I'm sure ill have several more before its said and done. I had pre e and hypertension in both my previous pregnancies. Hopefully this aspirin will help keep it gram rearing its ugly head.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sander and PG!!! YAY!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:






camocutie2006 said:


> Phew I haven't been on in ages!! My date has been moved to June 4th. We are having a little girl so yay! Team pink.
> 
> Other than that I am already having blood pressure issues. Ive been started on 81mg aspirin daily thru 36-37 weeks. Ive already had to so a 24 hour urine collection. I'm sure ill have several more before its said and done. I had pre e and hypertension in both my previous pregnancies. Hopefully this aspirin will help keep it gram rearing its ugly head.

Welcome back! Yay Team Pink!!!

Oh dear about the BP. I see this in my future as it happened with my previous pregnancy as well. I am already on Labatalol so that is probably keeping it down at the moment. What have your numbers been? 

How early did you have to deliver previously? I was on bedrest from 35ish weeks to 38 weeks then was induced at 38 and 2. 

I'm also on aspirin. I hope it works well for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Happy birthday mom15!

Congratulations on :blue: & a good scan PG!

Glad all came back well sander & glad for you too that all was well fxmummy :)

Congratulations on :pink: camo.

I seem to be having a lot of RLP & very little movement still this past week, especially the last couple of days. All I probably well, but I am a bit anxious because surely I should be feeling more movement as baby grows, not less. It's still 10 days til my anatomy scan but I don't imagine I can go in for reduced movements before I have anything regular.


----------



## Allie84

Squig, how far are you again? This early my OB assured me a few wiggles a day is okay. Baby could have moved positions and is kicking you in the back.


----------



## Sander

Squig - I worry about the same thing, but my midwife said not to expect regular strong movements until 25-26 weeks. So anytime before that you can expect it to come and go. Sometimes this baby feels like a jumping bean and the other half of the time I think he's just being lazy :p


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Allie & Sander :) I seem to be getting the odd flutter this evening - luckily I know what it feels like otherwise I wouldn't be sure. Not very strong but as long as there's some movement, It's a bit more reassuring.

Allie, I'm 19 weeks today. Actually I can hardly believe it, the time is flying!


----------



## PG5K

I get worried about movement too even though with my first pregnancy I hardly had anything by now.
I think it's because I felt some movement strong and early so I've come to expect it and worry if it's not there as much as I expect. I just try remember it's still early.

Some cold water to drink helps, or something sweet to eat helps get a little wriggle on.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for all trhe good scans!

With my first pregnancy I didn&#8217;t feel the slightest thing until like 22/23 weeks. I did have an anterior placenta though. This time around my placenta is in a different spot but I still didn&#8217;t feel anything at all consistent until 19w. Before then it was super faint to where I wasn&#8217;t even sure that&#8217;s what it was. The babies are so tiny and so well padded, I think it&#8217;s normal!


----------



## Unexpected212

Allie84 said:


> Cute 12 week bump Curious.
> 
> Holly YAY YAY YAY!!
> 
> Epp, I'm so sorry, that sounds so scary!! So you didn't know about it at your previous births? Goodness!! :hugs: I hope they approve your VBAC.
> 
> I convcinced my OB to give me a trial of labor given my prior 4th degree tear they wanted to do elective C-Section. I'm having second thoughts though about vaginal. So many what ifs, eh?!?!
> 
> Whoever posted about headaches on their app, thank you. :hugs: So far headache free the past 2 days, it's like a miracle!!
> 
> Unexpected I feel you I get quite tired........I am having some caffeine....do you drink anything with caffeine?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Still no internet at our house so me being on BnB is quite spotty atm.

I'm quite naughty I drink a lot of cups of tea XD Caffeine is the one thing I don't give up haha


----------



## Unexpected212

eppgirl said:


> Unexpected yes! I have three boys and I'll be finding out on Feb 6th if this baby will be boy or girl. I am definitely hoping girl!

I hope you get your girl! I have one girl and will have three boys :)


----------



## Sander

Did anyone get baby's weight at their scan? Mine was weighing 13oz at 20+3, seems a little big? I'm not really worried about it as my midwife says baby was a good size, just curious to compare numbers. Also if I didn't need to push out an extra giant baby that would be awesome haha


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sander said:


> Did anyone get baby's weight at their scan? Mine was weighing 13oz at 20+3, seems a little big? I'm not really worried about it as my midwife says baby was a good size, just curious to compare numbers. Also if I didn't need to push out an extra giant baby that would be awesome haha

My scan was exactly 18 weeks and they said baby was 8oz, apparently that was just right for 18 weeks. I can imagine that weights vary a lot from week to week at this point.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Did anyone get baby's weight at their scan? Mine was weighing 13oz at 20+3, seems a little big? I'm not really worried about it as my midwife says baby was a good size, just curious to compare numbers. Also if I didn't need to push out an extra giant baby that would be awesome haha

Baby was approx 11oz at 20w. Did they give you a percentile too? I think mine was 25th percentile, which is right where DD was at this point. She came at 40w and 7lb11oz. BUT these things can be soooo off! I know several people who were told they were going to have giant babies only to have 7 or 8lb-ers :D


----------



## Sander

curiousowl said:


> Sander said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone get baby's weight at their scan? Mine was weighing 13oz at 20+3, seems a little big? I'm not really worried about it as my midwife says baby was a good size, just curious to compare numbers. Also if I didn't need to push out an extra giant baby that would be awesome haha
> 
> Baby was approx 11oz at 20w. Did they give you a percentile too? I think mine was 25th percentile, which is right where DD was at this point. She came at 40w and 7lb11oz. BUT these things can be soooo off! I know several people who were told they were going to have giant babies only to have 7 or 8lb-ers :DClick to expand...

No I didn't get a percentile - my midwife has the full report and she said we can go over it in more detail at my next appointment which is about a week and a half from now. I'll be sure to ask her about it. I wonder about how accurate those measurements are in the first place - I have no idea how they can tell weight from an ultrasound haha


----------



## hollyw79

I had my anatomy scan at 19w5d and they said bubs was about 11oz. I think it sounds normal!


----------



## eppgirl

Top left 14 weeks
Top right 15 weeks 
Bottom left 16 weeks
And bottom right now at 17 weeks
 



Attached Files:







collage1516610044532.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sander

Looks like a girl bump to me eppgirl!


----------



## Varves

Hi everyone! I'm crap at updating here. I only remember fb. All good here. Edd is now the 4th June and we're yeah pink (in shock!) hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## Squig34

No hiding that bump, epp- looking good!

Congratulations on :pink: Varves.

Not really comparable because it was a good but earlier but my baby was just over 7oz at 17+4 - average size. My anatomy scan is next Tuesday so maybe I'll get another estimate then.

I'm still not getting much movement, but we're in the throes of packing to move house on Friday, so maybe all the stress has something to do with it?


----------



## PG5K

Lovely bump pictures Eppgirl.
I've definitely got bigger the last couple of days. Suddenly I feel huge and my stomach is really hard, which I think could be a mix of baby and bloating. 

I didn't get told any size or weight measurements and I don't get to see my midwife for another 5 weeks so I don't think I'll find out. I'm sure that the baby was measuring 23+4 weeks on screen but that wouldnt add up with my dates at all! I've been worrying that the baby is too big or I have gestational diabetes. I have my GTT in a couple of weeks so I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## Allie84

I was told Alistair (my 6 year old) was going to be over 8 lbs and he was only 7lbs 3oz....and he was getting NSTs every few days at the end, so they were pretty off, by a POUND, lol!!!


Looking good, Epp!


Squig, I am sure your stress is making you less likely to feel baby...I feel like I need to be focused most of the time and sitting still or I won't feel her. Chances are you are pretty darn busy. How many movements are you feeling a day if you could guess? Knowing you don't need to kick count for another month. ;) 

I'm asking because we just got back from 3 days in Los Angeles. We flew out there. (OMG YOU GUYS I WOULD NOT SUGGEST TRAVELLING PREGNANT-- it really was exhausting :wacko: and I was aching all over by the time we got back to our hotel at night) Anyways, I kept wanting to feel baby when we were doing something fun, like splashing in the ocean, but I really only felt her after breakfast, at dinner, and in bed at night (like times I was doing nothing). And those were a few wiggles.

PG I think I've had a growth spurt too! Hubby noticed and I noticed all of a sudden my bump is sticking out more. It was on vacation it happened so maybe just bloat or me being dehydrated (I tried to drink a ton BUT was active from morning til night) and being mega constipated (days and days and days...not once have gone to the bathroom since we left for L.A. on Saturday! :shock:)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just popping in to update real quick. Baby is definitely a boy, but at least I was prepared. :winkwink:

The tech was so nice and took lots of pictures, including this cute 3D picture of his face. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20180123_165653.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Allie84

That's an amazing shot, Spiffy!!

Yeah you were definitely prepared. Hope you are feeling better about it. xoxox


----------



## Unexpected212

Spiffynoodles said:


> Just popping in to update real quick. Baby is definitely a boy, but at least I was prepared. :winkwink:
> 
> The tech was so nice and took lots of pictures, including this cute 3D picture of his face. :cloud9:

Congratulations :) 

We are destined to live our lives outnumbered but in the most beautiful way haha


----------



## hollyw79

what a great picture spiffy! :cloud9:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Great to see some lovely updates! Bump pics, scan pics, pink or blue....lots of lovely news to read!

Not much going on with me, was poorly for a few days but seem better now. Sitting here feeling some lovely kicks from the outside which is making me so happy! I have an appointment with the nurse tomorrow and another cervix check in a few weeks.


----------



## MummaOfBoys

Hey! I'm due number 4 on june 27th :)


----------



## Allie84

That's so cool FX! My kicks are getting stronger but I can't feel any from the outside yet. 

Hi Mumma! Welcome!!!

Hope everyone is well. :) 


I'm super emotional today. My dad was visiting and he had to fly home. My husband is on another continent visiting his mum and I didn't go because even flying 2 hours to California did me in!!! So I'm in single mom mode and I don't want to cook or clean. It was a happy meal for dinner for my 6 year old and I'm snacking on random things, some healthy (cheese and almonds) some not (soda and lemon cake). 

Feeling more kicks. Baby seems to be on a schedule already as her active periods are predictable. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Sander

Great picture spiffy! I wish I had asked our tech to do a quick 3D picture, I was so worried about everything going well I just didn't think of it :(

Welcome Mumma!

Yes Allie I notice the same thing, baby is super active around 3pm and again at night 10/11ish. 

Does anyone watch This Is Us? I just watched this week's episode and I already cry at every TV show before being pregnant - it's so much worse now haha. I have to get DH to watch with me for comfort cause I'm a total mess by the end :p


----------



## Squig34

Great pic spiffy!

Welcome Mumma :)

Aw Allie, I think that sounds fair enough when you're quite pregnant ;)

So anxious - just went to the loo & found a single drop of red blood on my pantyliner. No idea why. I'm not getting any more at the minute when I wipe, but spotting is like that. I've been busy cleaning all morning because we're moving house tomorrow but I wouldn't say I've overdone it & I haven't had any pain. Equally I haven't felt baby move much because I've been distracted, just one or two little pops. Having lunch now which might help. My next scan isn't until Tuesday. I don't want to see any more blood, but that's a long wait to find out if all is well...


----------



## Allie84

A single drop isn't much but maybe you are over doing it without realizing it? Moving house is so hard!!! I would put my feet up the rest of the day. So you haven't had your anatomy scan yet right? Do you know where your placenta is?


----------



## Allie84

I have watched This is Us on and off. I know there was a miscarriage story line and I'm glad I missed that one.....did you finally find out how the dad (Jack?) dies?


----------



## Sander

Sorry squig that's so nervewracking! Baby is probably totally fine, maybe lay back and try to feel movement for a while and that can help ease your mind. 

Yes Allie and the miscarriage episode was while I was at like 12 weeks so it was super awful haha. We do find out what happens, but the big episode is after the Super Bowl and that's gonna reveal all the details. I'll be such a mess haha


----------



## PG5K

Aww allie, I'm sorry you're having a bad time emotionally. Sometimes a McDonald's for tea and some snacks cheers everyone up and gets you through the evening. 

I hope you're OK squidge, that does sound really scary. I wouldn't be surprised if you've overdone it a little. Your little one might have been nice and comfy and gently rocking whilst you've been moving about. Hopefully you've been getting a lot more reassuring movements. 

I have been struggling with my hips. I've started limping when they get too bad which I hate.
Ive had loads of movement now, sometimes it makes me feel a little queasy but it's nice to be there.


----------



## Allie84

How you doing Squig?

Yeah I just read an article about the Crock Pot. Oh,dear (This is Us). 

My hips hurt if I walk all day. Do you have a physical job PG?

Where does everyone feel their kicks? I still feel mine super low down, like in my pelvis mostly (like the area between your pubic hair and where bikini's sit) . I'm sure it's because of my anterior placenta and I'm feeling kicks below it. I also feel like I'm carrying really low this time unlike with my son.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry Ive been so quiet. Nothing too exciting going on here. This pregnancy has been a bit hard. Feeling overall crummy and my body is so achy. Ugh. I have had an ounce of energy the last few days so have gotten a few things accomplished thankfully. 

Anatomy scan tomorrow!! Feeling him quite a bit. He does seem to have more active times like when I first wake up, around 3pm and again around 11pm-1am. It seems like hes super active for a few days, then quiet for a couple days. I can feel almost all the kicks from the outside which is so fun. 

Welcome new mumma! 

Hope things are ok squig. Rest and drink tons of water!
 



Attached Files:







BC4132AC-8C28-40A7-BC4E-4466CB2D0452.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Squig34

Thanks everyone. No more blood at all. I couldn't really rest as so much to do, but continuing to get a few pops of movement. Tomorrow will likely be quite busy too but I can rest more over the weekend once we're in the new place & our time is our own. 
Allie, my anatomy scan is Tuesday but I've already had several scans so I know my placenta is along the back wall of my uterus so it's not an anterior placenta dulling movement. Most of my movements tend to be lower down.

Sorry you're having hip pain PG. How's your sister btw?

You're so neat, Rach! I just look fat &#128521;


----------



## Mom15

I need to catch up on This Is Us!

Quick update...everything looked great at my anatomy scan today. So relieved! And baby is head down and hopefully stays that way :)

Good luck at your upcoming scans Rach and Squig! 

So far I am not experience any hip pain or like wise, but heartburn has been pretty bad. I just stacked two pillows so I am somewhat comfortable. Dont like it!


----------



## ladders

hey ladies sorry iv been mia again it's been a crazy few weeks! had my anatomy scan and all looks good but baby wouldn't get in the right position for heart vessels to be checked so have to go again on Monday. he's naughty already clearly!!

Started re doing my nursery too from pink to blue which is exciting and a bit sad too because makes me feel like dd growing up too quickly! anyone else started nursery stuff yet?


----------



## Mom15

Im getting ready to convert my office to a nursery! A lot to clean out. And our house is so old for some reason when they installed the heating and air, they didnt add it in that room. So we will get what is called a mini split which is better than a window unit, but less costly then a full on furnace and air conditioner. Ok I feel like Im running out of time. Nesting started for me the day I saw two lines haha.


----------



## Allie84

Yay for good scans mom and ladders! Rach, looking forward to your update. You look great!!! :) 

It seems a lot of our babies aren't cooperating and we have to back for another scan lol. 

Nursery......I have thought about it but we live in a two bedroom townhouse so baby's nursery will be OUR room, which makes sense we had Alistair in our room for 8 months even though he had a decked out nursery. I still feel like I'm missing out on a 'theme' and I even decided on one, forest animals. Alistair's was safari animals. I liked yellows and greeens with him and will for this baby too, I think. We have a 'nook' in our bedroom we can make a wee nursery so will probably do that. 

Anyone else experience braxton hicks yet?!? I think I had some today! I've been really busy cleaning and i noticed a few tightenings then mild AF type cramps so I quit and am sitting with my feet up .I feel like I can't be too active or I get achy and now my first experience of BH. Baby also wiggling like mad, and I'm not sure if it was protest wiggles or not lol.


----------



## Mom15

Yep Allie, I get BH. When I wear pants that are too tight. Or sometimes at night when I go to the bathroom. I have no pain with mine, just my uterus gets hard. Its a weird sensation. 

I am going back for a scan too in 4 weeks. Just to make sure baby is growing as it should because of my bicornuate uterus and fibroid.


----------



## Squig34

Good news, mom & ladders :)

We just moved today & there is a room which i intend to do up as a nursery before baby arrives. That's as far as my planning has got though!


----------



## Rach87

Anatomy scan went great and all measurements perfect. They were even able to do the fetal echo since they had a cancellation. Now I dont have to make a trip out next week for it. Yay. Also confirmed its a BOY! (Tech was totally sure last time) Bummer I have a low lying placenta again. Ughhhhhh. At least is not partial previa like last time but come on!! I was actually enjoying sex this pregnancy and now im on pelvic rest for like 2 months until they scan me again. Boo.

Were converting our office into the new nursery. Probably reusing the bedding from my dd since it was a neutral woodland creature theme.


----------



## Rach87

Allie im totally the same. Last pregnancy I was gardening and doing all sorts of physical activity and felt great. This time I wash the dishes and my body aches. So annoying. No bh for me yet thankfully.


----------



## PG5K

So glad the scans are going well for everyone, we have quite a few boys this time.

I've still got a sex drive too Rach!, it's a shame you've on rest now but better to be safe and follow the doctors. Its my oh who doesn't seem to get horny too much since I've been pregnant. He feels worried he's going to hurt the baby. 

We are just starting on a nursery too. It was an office so it needs a full change over and decoration. I'm thinking of bright campervans as a theme.

My sister is doing better, she's needed some time after the miscarriage but seems more settled now. Unfortunately she's caught flu so has been ill for a week. 

I have SPD, I had it with my first too. It's just painful all the time, some days better than others. Swimming seems to help though so I'm doing that a couple of times a week.


----------



## Rach87

Oh forgot to mention baby is about 10 oz at 19w2d


----------



## Allie84

Yeah my sex drive is back after not much of one at all. We've DTD a few times but Alex is sooooooo careful and worried about my bump. I mean it's very sweet he's concerned but you just have to get a bit more creative lol. Either way it's been very sporadic. How long will you be on pelvic rest? 

Aww a camper nursery sounds SO CUTE!!! 

I just really like forest animals and Baby's first toy has a been a fox named Faye (and Faye will be her middle name) so it just seems right.


----------



## Squig34

Glad you had a good scan, Rach! Congrats on :blue:


----------



## ladders

yes I'm feeling way less active this time and doesn't help I'm way bigger! weighed myself this morning and very depressing as I'm only 3 pounds less than when I was full term with dd! how have I got this big! need to slow weight gain down now somehow!
ah love the nursery ideas! We are going for a transport theme had a jungle theme with dd but was pink and very girly so definetly needed updating. painting is done just waiting for the wall stickers to be delivered!


----------



## PG5K

I'm feeling down about my weight too ladders.
I have monitored my food and generally I'm in or under my calorie intake for the day and I exercise twice a week but my weight is still a hell of a lot higher than it should be. I'm 22 weeks and put on 20lb.
Ive not gone up too much of a dress size, I'm basically the same dress size (except for being in maternity clothes) so I'm trying really hard to chill out about it.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm right there with you guys on the weight gain. I still jog EVERY morning. I stopped for a few weeks because of a subchorionic hemorrhage but have remained active. I've gained 20-21 lbs myself. I don't chow down either. I've had some not so healthy food but I think some of it is just going to happen regardless :shrug:


----------



## ladders

that's exactly the same as me guys! 22 weeks and put on 20lbs! looking at the weight gain calculator things that's 4lb more than the top end of the range. I think my snacking at work might be contributing so I'm trying to just eat three decent meals daily now and not pick all day too. doesn't help i have a friend who's now 19 weeks and just looks like shes eaten a pizza where as i look like iv eaten her! &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Allie84

Don't worry about the weight, ladies!!! :hugs: I'm slightly jealous!! It shows things are growing in there!! As I've said with my IUGR risk I wish I'd gain some....but I started out pregnancy in the 'overweight' category so my doctor wants me to gain 15 overall...and I still have 18 weeks to go lol....so you know....


I hope everyone had a good weekend. Yesterday I was so nervous about baby. She had beeen SOOOOOOO active the last week and then got quiet over the weekend. I was feeling smaller movements and less. I think she moved positions though I finally felt a kick from the outside last night! :cloud9: and it was to the left of my belly button instead of just above my pelvis. Anyways, she really is only reliable at kicking after I eat. Does anyone else have that?


----------



## PG5K

I think weight in pregnancy is so difficult to be average. It must be just as difficult not putting on what you think you should as to putting on more than you should.
I put on a lot with my daughter so I think my body is destined to do what it needs to. 
I was just in the 'healthy' bmi pre-pregnancy though I don't believe in bmi ranges much.

Although we may stress the weight one way or the other we seem to be having healthy kicking babies. 

That's lovely you felt the kick from the outside. I definitely get more when I eat, especially if it's sweet. 

I've got a holiday booked to France for when I'm 31/32 weeks pregnant. I looked today and insurance companies won't insure for that stage of pregnancy. I didn't think it would be a problem but now I'm worrying about whether I should go. I had no complications with my dd and was late but that was 5 years ago. We're going as a big family holiday and getting the ferry from the UK to France and driving some of the way. Did anyone travel or plan to travel later? I don't want to miss out as I'm looking forward to it, I also don't want a risk.
Im planning on waiting till after my glucose test as if I'm diabetic then I know there's a higher risk later on.


----------



## curiousowl

PG, we&#8217;re going on a babymoon at the end of March and I&#8217;m due end of May. I&#8217;d go sooner but that&#8217;s when we&#8217;ll have childcare for DD. We&#8217;ll likely be flying to Europe from the Eastern US. But I flew cross country at the same point with DD and it was no big deal at all. Just drink lots of water and make sure to get up and stretch every hour.


----------



## Mom15

In the end I think its your personal decision and you just have to be accepting what could happen if you go into early labor. I personally decided not to travel past 30 weeks but I am probably being overly cautious. I dont know about the Ferry, but I went on a cruise and they had the requirement that you couldnt be past 24 weeks of gestation. I think simply because they are not equipped, but by law would be required to provide life saving measures once a baby is 24 weeks gestation. I could be wrong, anyone please correct me if so. 

Baby was quieter to today, but then suddenly after lunch I got a bunch of movement.


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Mom and PG for the movement info. I'm just not sure what I should be expecting. Since baby was so active last week I thought it would just keep getting more and more. She may be hiding behind my placenta, too. I'm literally eating a chocolate bar right bar hoping for some good jabs lol!!!

I think the trip from the UK to France by ferry will be just fine. That's like the same distance as us Americans driving across the state haha. As long as you have your EU health insurance sorted I can't see a problem at all. 

Curious, working for an airline, I know we required a doctor's note past 27 weeks (if the gate agent thinks you look past 27 weeks) and no flying past 36. Where in Europe are you travelling to? How excited!!! 

So, I just got back from travelling myself. We flew from CO to LAX, easy peasy. I was tired walking through LAX and had to sit down a few times but no biggie. I drank a lot of water on the plane and walked around twice (it was a 2 and a half hour fight). What was more tiring was just being up and about all day long. I was super tired when we got back to the hotel. One night I thought I had a few pink spots in my undies (but hubby disagrees as my underwear was pink heh). Anyways, I was just constantly drinking and snacking. The trip home was the same....flying was no biggie, the airport a bit of a pain.


----------



## Allie84

Oh baby kicked me right as I posted. I guess the chocolate bar worked (I'm actually off chocolate this pregnancy, it tastes weird to me but I ate it just to make baby kick.....so backwards, I know).


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, we're not totally sure yet, haha. Maybe Prague or Vienna or Budapest. Just for five days or so. DH and I are big travelers and love exploring new cities. I missed out on going to Chile when I was first tri sick so I need one more trip before newborn!

That's good to know, I will check airline regs. When I flew while pregnant with DD I wasn't asked for any documents.


----------



## Rach87

I would so love to take another babymoon. Went to Mexico for a week when pregnant with dd at 19 weeks and it was fabulous. But between our rental half burning down (renter wasnt injured at all thank goodness) and dealing with a complete first floor demo, already having a cruise booked for may 2019 and the expense of all the other updates I want for our house before baby comes, I dont think we can swing it this time. Maybe a weekend getaway to chicago or something.


----------



## Sander

I would love a babymoon, we have a long weekend coming up and DH hasnt said anything but I'm kind of secretly hoping he's planning a surprise weekend away. It's so expensive to even do a staycation in Vancouver, but we definitely couldn't swing a big trip. We've been doing big vacations the past couple years, so now we're trying to save money instead. I would love to go to a place with snow, or even just stay in a hotel for the weekend :)


----------



## Allie84

Curious, we are HUGE travellers as well!! I'm kind of obsessed with travelling....I hope it can be done with 2 kids as much as we have managed to do it with 1 kid!! 

Rach, I'm sorry about your rental home. :( But a cruise to look forward to sounds pretty darn amazing. 

Sander, part of me has always wanted to live in Vancouver haha. I know it's expensive. I really would love to work in the film industry (as a writer or other creative person) and I think it's cool B.C. is like the new Hollywood. :) A few nights in the snow sounds lovely....I would love to go to Banff......I'm sure you've been. 

I guess our L.A. trip was our babymoon even though we had our kiddo. The one thing I'd love to do is stay at the Stanley Hotel (from The Shining) in a haunted room here in Colorado, just Alex and I, and that could be our alone time babymoon lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Anatomy scan went well today. He was more than happy to show his bits off but not his heart. Had to go for a walk to get him to change position. When he finally did, she confirmed that everything looked perfect. https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/F6B7E35C-4CB8-4EF7-940F-5C6B81FEA952.jpeg


----------



## Squig34

Good news topaz! I could almost have written your update - my baby wouldn't move to the right position for seeing the heart either but eventually the sonographer got to see everything & all looked well.

I'd love a babymoon too but I doubt it will happen as we will likely not be able to get childcare for our daughter; we don't live near family.

I've had a good bit more movement since the scan, probably because this is the first day in ages that I've been able to rest a bit. I wish I couldn't eat chocolate this pregnancy, Allie!! No idea how much I've put on now as my scales are packed away somewhere after our house move...
 



Attached Files:







20180130_104220.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rach87

Great scans topaz & squig!


----------



## Sander

Congrats on the healthy scans everyone! 

Yes Allie it&#8217;s awesome that there are so many film productions in BC! I&#8217;ve worked in and around the film industry here before, there are a lot of great opportunities. 

I just found out I won a contest for a free 3D Ultrasound! I entered like every day for weeks so am super excited to have won haha. I&#8217;ll go Feb 17th, so 25 weeks. Really hoping to get a picture of baby&#8217;s face!


----------



## eppgirl

6 days til my ultrasound, I want it now! :haha:
Tmi but I am crazy gassy. Most of it doesn't come out though and I'm left in severe pain, I'm gonna ask the doctor at my next appt but was just wondering if you ladies knew anything that I could take to help?


----------



## curiousowl

eppgirl said:


> 6 days til my ultrasound, I want it now! :haha:
> Tmi but I am crazy gassy. Most of it doesn't come out though and I'm left in severe pain, I'm gonna ask the doctor at my next appt but was just wondering if you ladies knew anything that I could take to help?

GasX is safe. My MW suggested it as needed.


----------



## Rach87

Safe to say theres been some definite growth over the last few weeks! Im feeling him all over. Up near my belly button, down low and on both far sides too. Hes quite the acrobat when hes actually moving.
 



Attached Files:







86F5F5C9-49E9-491A-82D0-F64AE6DC844A.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









DB06E20E-2517-4B1C-AF4F-F1B50780EAF2.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hollyw79

Aww you look great Rach!! :cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

I love holidays too! We've got a babymoon (though we are taking my dd with us) to Amsterdam. We've been loads of times and it's such a lovely place. Then we've got the trip to France, which I think I've decided I'm going to go to now. 

I've been to Prague, it's lovely. Krakow was gorgeous too and not very expensive at all! I'd definitely go back there.
I'd love to go on a snow holiday again, I want to take dd when and my boy when he's born and older! I'm thinking of lapland as I love Finland and doing the seeing santa thing.

You look fab Rach!

Congratulations Sander, what a brilliant prize!

Eppgirl, my friend at work drinks hot squash (not sure if that's the same thing you call it abroad - cordial) She was recommended it by her doctor because she had such bad gas.

For me, I'm feeling very run down today. I did 200 miles driving for work yesterday and aquaerobics when I got home. My oh is sick with the cold /flu going around and he isn't happy, which means I feel a bit lonely.
My stomach has been getting really hard too, especially after I've eaten. Is that braxton hicks? It's solid for about 15 mins to half hour and gets really uncomfortable.


----------



## Allie84

PG that sounds rough!! What a day!! I get lonely when DH isn't present physically or emotionally as well! Like if he's sick. Sounds like it could be Braxton Hicks or just your body after you eat. My bump gets hard and larger at night.....I am really bad at noticing BH though. With my DS when I was getting NSTs at the end, contractions would show on the monitor and I'd be none the wiser.

I love Prague as well!! Gorgeous and inexpensive....just FREEZING right now lol. 

Eppgirl, I drink a digestive tea. It's from Target and their Simply Balanced After Dinner Tea.
https://www.target.com/p/after-dinn...7427?lnk=rec|slp|search_bought|slp|50577427|0

I have one every evening! I think it helps avoid heartburn and all sorts. I also have chamomile before bed....ginger and lemon in the morning...I LOVE HERBAL TEA lol...

Sander WOO on winning!! Yay!!

Rach you are looking lovley!!

Congrats on the scans Topaz and Squg. :hugs: Such a great feeling.

Well, I'm off to volunteer at my son's school doing 'Dessert Crew.' I think it means I'm just helping out in the cafeteria at lunch lol. Free labor. ;)


----------



## Rach87

Oh Prague sounds so exciting! I almost moved there when I was late teens. My friend was thinking of studying a semester abroad and I was going to go with her. But she changed her mind and stayed in NY instead. (I have no desire to live there, fun to visit but thats it for me. lol)

So I think we&#8217;re leaning towards Sawyer for babys name. I sent dh my running list while he was at work a couple days ago. And when I asked him the next day thats the only one he mentioned. Then last night he brought it up on his own saying he likes that one best so far. (Which is huge bc I had to almost tie him to a chair to discuss names last time haha)

Any other names set so far?


----------



## Allie84

I'd live in Prague or New York!!! :) In a heartbeat if I could afford it. 

Oooh Sawyer is great!! :thumbup:

DH and I really struggle to agree- here is our short list: 

Amelia
Emelia (just a different spelling)
Annalise 
Arwen
Annabel 


There are also lots of names I like that DH doesn't. Do you think 4 A's is cheesy? We will be Alex, Alana (Allie), Alistair and Baby A. My BFF thinks it's super tacky but other people I ask think it's cute. Alex likes it.


----------



## Sander

Sawyer is super nice - I really liked that one too :)

Allie I like your names! Arwen is such a neat unique name. I don&#8217;t think 4 A&#8217;s is tacky haha, I knew a family who literally combined the names of the Mom and Dad to get the kids names - now THAT was bad :p


----------



## topazicatzbet

Who cares what people think. If you want to go with A then do it. 

All 3 of my boys will have middle names becoming with j. I don't care if people think it's tacky. 
I love Amelia. It was on our girl list.


----------



## curiousowl

Haha Allie, MH and I are both A&#8217;s and specifically took A names off the table for DD! I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s tacky though. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## eppgirl

We've decided on Hazel Estelle for a girl after my grandma and his, for a boy it will be Anthony Irving after my daddy and his papa.


----------



## curiousowl

MH refuses to talk names. So. This baby might never have a first name. Her middle name at least is set: Joan or Joanna (depending on which sounds better with the first name) for a cousin of my dad&#8217;s that both of us were close to who passed last year.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry Ive not kept up with the posts, my morning sickness (or something) cane back. Ugh!!!


----------



## Mom15

I have had some bouts of nausea as well and just feel run down. I think having a toddler while pregnant is making me feel much farther along than I am. Have you had your anamtomy scan yet fx? Im going for a growth scan in three weeks just to make sure baby is growing well.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yeh its no fun having the nausea and fatigue come back. Ive got a lot of rlp as well. Yep had my anatomy scan at 18 weeks, and I have another scan to check my cervix in 12 days time, but Im not sure if theyll check growth then as well. Baby was estimated at 8oz at 18 weeks so pretty average I think. I certainly feel bigger and heavier than that at the moment!


----------



## PG5K

I've been super tired and feeling quite sick recently, I'm not sure why the nausea has come back. I guess it's everything being squashed.

Sawyer is a lovely name, really cool. 

I don't think all A names are tacky, plus if you already have 3 A's the girl may wonder why hers isn't. Annalise is a beautiful name, I've not heard that in years.

I think we're pretty set on Dylan Michael now. I have tried to keep it a secret by my oh keeps accidentally telling people. I told everyone Alice's name before she was born and there wasn't much of a surprise for people.


----------



## Allie84

It's been so quiet in here!! How is everyone doing and feeling?!?

I'm good....getting some braxton hicks when I am active. Feeling stronger movements but still nothing from the outside to speak of and I'm sooo antsy for Alex to feel a kick!!! Definitely feeling pretty tired....no return of MS, thank goodness. Still no consensus on a name. Feeling worried about the flu still. I need to stop watching the news probably.


----------



## curiousowl

Good here. I had a MW appointment today and all is well. They gave me a bunch of paperwork about delivery and all that, and I'm just like, omg. That still seems so far away! 

I also gained another 8lbs so frustrated about that. I think I am going to stop caring. This last month I ate 3 healthy meals (lots of veggies and protein) a day, 1 or 2 snacks, and the occasional craving treat. And worked out 6 days a week. At this point I'm doing what I can do and only making myself miserable worrying about it. I can't eat any less because I get nauseous. So whatever. It is what it is at this point.


----------



## Allie84

8 lbs in a month sounds normal to me. I think I read 2 lbs a week at this stage. I haven't weighed myself in weeks.....I don't think I can win. I was bummed out I wasn't gaining, but I've gotten bigger so I probably have gained and then I'll be like oh no lol.....so I'm just avoiding the scale for now. I'll try to upload my bump pic. I just put one on the FB group.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> 8 lbs in a month sounds normal to me. I think I read 2 lbs a week at this stage. I haven't weighed myself in weeks.....I don't think I can win. I was bummed out I wasn't gaining, but I've gotten bigger so I probably have gained and then I'll be like oh no lol.....so I'm just avoiding the scale for now. I'll try to upload my bump pic. I just put one on the FB group.

Thanks! That makes me feel a little better.


----------



## PG5K

I'm still stressing about my weight as well curious but I'm trying hard not to care as much. I went to the gym at the weekend and i had a vest top on and trousers and thought "despite having a baby I can still see my waist". I think our bodies are just destined to gain as much weight as it needs.

Allie - don't worry about baby names, I'm sure the perfect one will just appear. I've survived my sister and oh having flu. Maybe it's the flu injection or the baby providing extra protection. It is a worry though as there is so much of it about.

I've just had my whooping cough injection today and it bloody hurt! My arm is completely dead. I didn't know it would do that so it took me by surprise. I'm having a lot of ligament pain. I'm enjoying swimming but then walking afterwards is quite painful. Me, my mom and sister went to a spa at the weekend and I had a lovely time but walking the 10 mins home was so painful, my ligaments were killing me.


----------



## Rach87

Allie I was thinking the same thing and came on to post but you had already done it! Lol

Weird my nausea and fatigue left at 15 weeks, came back at 17 weeks, and left again at 19 weeks. Ive had the past 3 days of decent energy and motivation which was great!! But today Im exhausted again. Ugh. 

Ive been able to feel baby quite a bit every day and can see the kicks which is so exciting. I was able to get a video of him a couple nights ago I posted on the fb group. Starting to get antsy about decorating and preparing! 21 weeks tomorrow and feeling huge. Bending over is rapidly becoming impossible without sounding like an 80 year old. Haha


----------



## Allie84

That's so funny, I also groan when I bend over these days!! :haha: 

Yeah I have started a registry and officially picked a theme (forest creatures). Those of you in the US, have you ordered your free baby box from Amazon yet? Do you know of any other free things lol? My baby box is on the way! 

Also any baby shower plans? My book club is throwing me and another expectant mom a join baby shower at the end of the month. It's really early for me but the other mom is 10 weeks ahead. 

My dreams were CRAZY last night and so vivid. I'm also getting REALLY hungry.

Next week baby has her echo-cardiogram and I get my first growth scan. Really antsy and hope she is measuring on track. I also do my glucose test next week and have been told it's more or less a foregone fact I'll have gestational diabetes again.


----------



## Rach87

So this explains my 3 lb weight gain in a week and a half. I went 19 weeks only gaining 8 lbs, now 3 lbs so quickly. But comparing belly pics theres a HUGE difference. At least to me anyway lol. So now I feel better. 

No talk of a baby shower yet. I have everything still as my dd is only 2. And I got everything neutrally colored for her since I knew wed have at least 1 more. So bedding(woodland theme) high chair, utensils, bibs etc all neutral. Just need more bottles and clothes so I dont think I need a shower or sprinkle. 

Allie I did get my amazon box! Its a pretty decent box. Also I create a registry everywhere I can since they usually give a goody bag with it. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







74238354-BA93-4684-B492-8E4AA0CC475C.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fxmummyduck

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok, i think I'm on the 10lb mark for weight gain, but my bump is huge!! Lol I think your bump is super cute rach, but I swear i was bigger than that at 12 weeks...oh my!! Ive compared pictures to my pregnancy with ds and honestly my bump now looks like my 30 week bump, if not a bit more. I'm surprised but hopeful it means this baby is growing well, ds had a small cord and small placenta so he was fairly small at full term.

Someone explain the Amazon box to me?! I've not heard of it before.

I haven't started buying anything for baby, but will need pretty much everything again as we couldn't move all our baby stuff from the U.K when we moved to the U.S, hopefully when we go home in the summer we can pick a few things up or maybe ship a box. We'll still need a co-sleeper/crib, car seat, clothes, muslins, blankets etc

Waiting for a scan of my cervix on the 14th but that's about all.


----------



## PG5K

We don't really have baby showers much in the UK, plus I'm not very good being the centre of things so I don't plan on having one.

We need to buy pretty much everything for the baby, though my friends are giving us some of their stuff. 

I've just eaten a McDonald's for dinner as I didn't get home from work till 7:30pm. I set off at 8am so a long day with lots of travelling isn't good for my eating. I can't really eat a salad in the car. I didn't feel guilty about the weight gain last pregnancy but this time I worry too much.
I have my gestational diabetes check next week. I hope you're OK allie. Mine is because my dad's diabetic.


----------



## curiousowl

Luckily we have nearly everything left from DD and with it being another May girl, she is set for clothes. I need to replace our swing and that's about it. Thankfully because we're still planning to move between now and then.


----------



## Allie84

fxmummyduck, when are you going home to the UK? We are thinking of flying out late Sept to introduce baby to that side of the family.

The Amazon box is a box worth I guess $35 full of goodies and you get it for free if you sign up and 'complete' their registry 'checklist' as well have Amazon Prime (which we already had) and then you have to have $10 purchases off the registry. I bought a blanket and sheet. It seems a good deal!!! 


Ooh Rach I didn't know other places did it if you did a registry. I figured there must be some kind of free samples out there. I'll go looking lol. 

Also, you look great and all bump and yeah you look like me in 1st tri LOL!! ;)


----------



## Allie84

I forget that so many of you must have baby stuff still!!

Since our DS is already 6 , we really have very little baby stuff left. We have a crib as he was in a crib until 3....and we have my old breast pump if it still works. Some of the gender neutral clothes. That's it. So we are basically starting over!


----------



## ladders

allie I feel like I'm starting again too just because literally everything I had was pink or girly so having to get the same stuff in blue! I did get alot of stuff initially from my sister and best friend who all had girls so can't complain too much about buying now lol

I'm still grumpy on the weight gain front, last pregnancy I was under the recommended gain but this time im consistently 4 pounds higher than the top recommended gain. I definitely don't have time to exercise like I used to and as dd wants to walk all the times my dog walks are a wander along rather than a fast march over fields and hills etc


----------



## Rach87

Happy V Day holly and curious!!


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you :flower:


----------



## curiousowl

Rach87 said:


> Happy V Day holly and curious!!

Thats right! Id totally forgotten that that was today, haha. Thank you!


----------



## Allie84

Ladders, I tried to avoid blue with Alistair and I'm so far avoiding pink with this one....not that we are having more but I am just drawn to more gender neutral colors like green/yellow/tan/gray.....Alistair's nursery WOULD have worked with a girl as it was all light green and tan....but of course we've moved and sold everything in the past 6 years. :dohh: So this time it's so far seeming to be quite gray and brown....the bedding and things I've bought. I can't help but buy flowery prints for clothes as that's basically all I wear LOL!! Hubby was like 'God help her and a life of flower prints!' :haha: 

I finally weighed myself and I'm up 10 lbs!! I should be happy as I want baby to grow grow grow but since I was in the overweight category to start AND I lost 10 lbs in 1st tri I'm a bit like.....uh what's gonna happen in the next 17 weeks?!?! 

Chances are when I'm diagnosed with GD next week I will plateau as the GD diet is SO STRICT. 


WOOOOOOOO :yipee: Happy V-Day Curious and Holly!!


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day Holly & Curious! Great to reach that milestone &#128512;


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you! :) 

Next up third tri ladies :happydance:


----------



## PG5K

Oh wow! Onto third trimester. I can't believe how quick the time is going.

Do you have any symptoms of GD Allie? I have mine on Monday so I'm not looking forward to the fasting starting Sunday night.


----------



## Sander

Woooooohoooo it&#8217;s V day for me too today!! I remember ages ago thinking how this day seemed so far away and now it&#8217;s here! Can&#8217;t wait to meet this little guy!

[url=https://ibb.co/cd7sqn][img]https://image.ibb.co/huTMi7/68357_C3_B_4_DE2_4_A7_C_BC6_F_0_EB9_A06_E5_EDD.jpg[/url] img safe[/IMG]


----------



## curiousowl

Yay Sander! Happy for you!


----------



## Rach87

Happy V Day Sander! You look fabulous! (Ps love your hair)


----------



## Rach87

Ok so I need some help ladies. Having a hard time finding a middle name I like that goes well with Sawyer. The two Im thinking are Sawyer James or Sawyer Vaughn. Any ideas?


----------



## hollyw79

Sander~ you look adorable! Love it!! Happy V day!!! 

Rachel ~ I LOVE the name Sawyer. I begged my husband and he nixed it like 20x :cry: I think I like Sawyer James a bit better. I also like Alexander, Benjamin, and Lincoln :)


----------



## PG5K

You look amazing Sander!

I think sawyer James has a lovely sound to it, it flows really well.


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day Sander!

Rach, of the two, I think Sawyer James has the nicest flowtoo &#128512;


----------



## Sander

Thank you everyone, you guys are too sweet!

Rach I also like Sawyer James. I think it depends too on your last name when it comes to flow. This was my boy name list in case anything pops out at you for a middle name :p I think I posted it earlier but it&#8217;s lost way back there now

Sawyer
Elias
Thatcher
Oliver
Tucker
Christopher
Wesley
Mordecai
Lochlan


----------



## Rach87

Ahhh Im so excited! One of my best friends, who also happens to be married to my hubbys cousin just found out shes pregnant! We had our girls 6 months apart and now these babies will only be about 4 months apart! She said they went home after my gender reveal party and bam now shes pregnant lol.


----------



## Allie84

Haha Rach, that's too funny. Yay for your friend! 

I'm in the minority but I like Sawyer Vaughn. 

Right now Annalise is our top girl's name but still unsure. Annalise Faye. 

Sander, happy V-Day for yesterday! AND today is V-Day for me!! :) You look AMAZING!!!


AFM thanks to everyone who posted on the Facebook group in support.For those of you not on it, I had a TERRIBLE Friday night and spent 6 hours in labor and delivery in tremendous pain; turns out I had a gallbladder attack and have gallstones. :( SO MUCH PAIN. The 'attack' is finally over but I'm tired and raw feeling. I will maybe have the stones removed after baby is born. In the meantime I'm starving and eating bland food. Starving just 'cos I'm scared. 

Tomorrow is my growth scan and echo. Feeling nervous but also happy to see baby again.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh geez, sorry to hear that Allie. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Rach87

Oh no Allie! Sorry to hear, glad youre feeling a bit better though. Is there anything they can do during pregnancy to help with pain? 

Annalise is very pretty! And congrats on V day!!


----------



## Sander

Yay for V day Allie!! And so sorry to hear about your gallstones! That sounds horrible. Thankfully it wasn't anything related to baby though, that must have been super scary for you. Is there any way it might resolve itself?


----------



## PG5K

Oh no, I hope you're OK Allie!
When I first read it I got to labour on your post and panicked.


----------



## PG5K

I've just finished my glucose tolerance test. I'm not good with needles at all so I have to try and be brave.

I've only got one good vein so they had to use that twice. 

I'm back home and I'm going to have a nap on the sofa as I'm knackered.


----------



## hollyw79

Wow.. They draw blood instead of just doing a simple finger prick?! Crazy!!


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day Allie! Sorry to hear about your terrible gallstone episode though.

Hope you get a good result, PG.

This baby is a mind melter. There are days when she moves loads & then days when she hardly moves at all. I have the feeling I'm going to end up at the hospital a lot for reduced movements, sigh. It's probably some kind of pattern she has, but I just won't take the risk.


----------



## PG5K

When I had Alice they tested with one blood test for the control then they did finger pricks afterwards but this time was full blood tests. My arms pretty sore. I slept for an hour and a half earlier.

I find out my results on Wednesday so its pretty quick. 

Its better to get it checked out squidge if the movement reduces. I think I had to go a couple of times with my DD because there were a couple of days when by 11am she hadn't moved despite drinking cold water and eating sugar.


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone!! Yes I saw how that read,actually. So 'labor and delivery' is just the name for the hospital ward where pregnant ladies go for anything health related after 20 weeks. But I typed it like "I was in in labor and delivery" which DOES sound bad. :dohh: 

Not much they can do for the pain other than by me watching my diet REEALLLLY carefully. I was given a few Vicodin and that got me through Saturday but today I'm just on Tylenol and still feel sore ALL OVER. Like my body has been through a war!! 

In good news, we had our 24 week growth scan and echocardiogram today. Baby is measuring well - she weighs 1 lb 9 0z! She is in the 60th percentile for her belly/stomach but only 20th percentile for her head. I was like 'ummm does she have a tiny head?!?!' and the MFM doc was like 'no, no, that's still normal' but I'm picturing a chubby tummy and tiny head. The average of all of her measurements put her at 23 w 5d and they are happy with that. 

Baby Girl would not coooperate for her echo so they have try again at 28 weeks! She was curled up in a wee ball and kept her arms and hands over the her chest and face so they didn't get all of of the shots they needed. I was going back in at 28 weeks for another growth scan, anyways. 

Obviously I'm very happy, I'm just so out of it still. 

Oh and for who asked, it IS possible for it resolve itself I think...or at least keep the attacks away....so fingers crossed. 

------------------------

PG good luck!!! I have my test this week. I remember getting it all done with arm blood last time as well. Glad you got a nap in! 

Squig, I am a right mess about movements as well. I feel like I spent my day thinking about them. I could tell from my ultrasound today I'm still not feeling everything, though. Like even when she was putting her feet in her mouth and kicking my placenta I didn't feel it. So we are probably still only feeling big movements. A lot of it is placenta placement and body shape and size....like I'm carrying quite low, have anterior placenta, previous baby belly chub, etc. I was in L &D getting monitored a few times with my son as it is better safe than sorry but after spending all night in the triage room I don't fancy it much again soon. :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congrats to all the ladies who have reached their V day! And well done those whove had glucose tests, good luck to those waiting to have them done! PG Im not good with needles either, thats probably the only reason I managed to not have an epidural, people said oh your brave not getting the epi, I was like hell no youre brave for letting them put a needle in your back!!!! 

Squig Im the same over movements, I panic all morning until I feel baby move. Unfortunately this baby seems to be a night mover so the days can be pretty quiet.

Allie, I sympathize SO much with you with the gallstones. I had them in my last pregnancy but it took them a long tine to get me a diagnosis so at least youre ahead of the game there. If you need any advice just ask, its incredibly painful and I was so ill with them. I forgot to answer your other question too, Ill be back in the UK mid August, we have a wedding to go so cant leave it any later, which Im a bit worried about.


----------



## Allie84

I think August will be a good time to travel....baby will still be sleeping a lot, and won't get jetlag!!! We LOVED flying to the UK and back when Alistair was really wee --- he just slept in his buggy when tired and was up every 3 hours at night back home anyways, so made no difference there (except maybe to my inlaws lol). 

Oh man, I'm sorry you went through it. Any advice to avoid attacks? Did you have yours removed or do you still have your gallbladder?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Allie84 said:


> I think August will be a good time to travel....baby will still be sleeping a lot, and won't get jetlag!!! We LOVED flying to the UK and back when Alistair was really wee --- he just slept in his buggy when tired and was up every 3 hours at night back home anyways, so made no difference there (except maybe to my inlaws lol).
> 
> Oh man, I'm sorry you went through it. Any advice to avoid attacks? Did you have yours removed or do you still have your gallbladder?

Thanks, I hope itll be ok! Im more worried about the baby getting sick before having had their vaccinations.

With the gallbladder I had to avoid anything remotely greasy, no saturated fats like minced beef, nothing buttery including pastries, no cheese. I had it taken out via keyhole surgery when my ds was 9 months old, so had to wait a long time mainly due to the Drs fobbing me off saying it was the pregnancy/muscle pains etc. I was like, err no!!! These attacks were almost as bad as labour. Even bending over the bath could set an attack off. Was 100% better once it was gone. Did they see how many stones there were, how large they were etc? They used to try blasting them with sound waves so they broke up, but now I think they nearly always recommend taking it out, perhaps depending on the severity. I really feel for you though, it was horrible before they took it out. That was pretty simple though!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the info! They said 'many, many gallstones'. :dohh: No infection or impact on my liver or anything....yet. OMG I've been SO SCARED TO EAT I've barely eaten and I literally just now nearly fainted walking the dog. I'm all shaky and I ate an entire kit kat bar. It was the first thing to hand that had a lot of sugar and some fat. I don't think I've had any fat since Saturday, except milk in cereal. Now I'm having milk as well. I don't want to literally pass out as I have to do the school run now. That was scary!


----------



## PG5K

That's not good allie, you need to eat as its so easy to pass out in pregnancy especially when you're hungry. Hopefully you'll be able to eat things that don't set it off.

I had my dd on gas and air but I was kinda the same, I was going to have an epidural after quite a long time in labour but then she decided to show up as soon as they got the needle out so she did me a favour. Haha. 

I had my results today and I'm not diabetic! Woo


----------



## Rach87

PG5K yay for no GD!!

22 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







4BB3ADFA-CE6C-4420-A203-BF961A807A46.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allie84

YAY PG, great results!! And awesome job on a natural birth. My hospital didn't offer gas and air. Boo. This one does but I will have to do a C-Section. 

Rach, happy 22 weeks! You look fantastic! 

Yeah I learned the hard way I need to actually eat despite my fear....pain is a huge deterrent, I don't want another attack. I am getting braver each day I think....

Who is drinking 'fake sugar' ie diet soda? I have been having a Diet Coke a day and my sister really shamed me last night. :( But I think with my GD risk it's better to have diet than regular and my OB agrees......


----------



## fxmummyduck

You need to keep eating Allie, I know how scary it is though thinking another attack could happen. Dont worry about the Diet Coke, one a day is going to be alright. Im still having a cup of coffee or tea a day.

PG glad youre results were good! Rach Im there with you 22 weeks today too, youre looking great!

Ive just been for a scan to check my cervix isnt shortening because of bicornuate uterus, and that was fine but the sonographer while doing some other measurements on baby found the cord only had one artery.

The specialist came in to talk to us and said its associated with other abnormalities (kidney, heart, etc) and I have an increased risk of stillbirth, IUGR, preterm birth...which I was already increased risk for due to the bicornuate uterus. He called the sonographer back to do a detailed scan of babys heart which looked ok. Urgh I just feel like things are stacking against us and Im not doing a good job growing and looking after this baby.

Im more worried about the growth tailing off toward the end, the stillbirth risk is really scaring me. I just want to cry!


----------



## Allie84

fxmummyduck said:


> I have an increased risk of stillbirth, IUGR, preterm birth...which I was already increased risk for due to the bicornuate uterus. He called the sonographer back to do a detailed scan of babys heart which looked ok. Urgh I just feel like things are stacking against us and Im not doing a good job growing and looking after this baby.
> 
> Im more worried about the growth tailing off toward the end, the stillbirth risk is really scaring me. I just want to cry!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have higher risk of all of those things as well due to my low PAPP-A hormone (indicative of poor placenta) so I am getting scanned every 4 weeks. Next scan at 28 weeks. The doctor told me as long as baby is measuring normally all I can do is be vigilant about kick counts (still unsure when to start those though) and keep getting scanned. I imagine it's the same for you....

Was baby measuring on track today? If so that's a great sign she is getting enough blood flow!! I know the stillbirth fear-- I had that with Alistair and that was 'just' because of GD and high blood pressure at the time. 

It's also great baby's heart checked out well. :thumbup:

Still so scary, though!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for the hugs Allie, sorry youre high risk for these things too, its so scary. They measured babys head circumference, stomach and femur length and all were on track for 22 weeks, with baby estimated at weighing 1lb which is about right for where I am. So they are all good signs. I wont have another scan until 32 weeks (this seems like a long time...?) then 36, and then one every week. No one has mentioned kick counts, although Im already getting concerned about movements, so I may ask at my next visit what they think. I see the midwife on the 25th. 

It was a pretty detailed scan of the heart so I feel reassured about that.

I thought I was going to avoid placenta/cord problems this time, but no.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I'm having 1 Diet Coke per day. It's all I wanted 1st tri and I was so sick then I just shrugged and said whatever. I cut back to every other day with DD but this time I'm not so worried. I cut out all other fake sugar (in coffee, etc) so I'm very meh about it.

duck, I'm sorry you have this worry. I know several people with single vessel cords who went on to have healthy babies. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you.

My MW told me last visit that they don't worry about kick counts until 32 weeks.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you curious, Im glad they were good outcomes for the people you knew.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear you've had scary news, fxmummyduck, but don't blame yourself. You ARE doing a good job - you've got your baby safely to 22 weeks with all looking normal. However, I'm a bit taken aback that you aren't getting extra monitoring. I think you should ask for another scan before 32 weeks, to help put your mind at rest. I'm also uncertain about that information of not worrying about kick counts til 32 weeks- there is a really big push on over here to familiarise yourself with your baby's movements & become familiar with their pattern (ie it's not just about the number of kicks, but what is normal for your baby). I believe it is the case that movement increases until something like 32 weeks & should then stay the same, not decrease. So I would encourage you to get to know your own baby's movements, & whether they've actually said anything to you or not, to call the hospital & get checked if you have any concerns. I really believe that the mum knows best, you're the only one who knows what you're feeling. Trust yourself &#128512; it's good to hear of good outcomes for single artery cord babies too, that's encouraging. Were you expecting to deliver early anyway due to your bicornate uterus? I can't remember if you're in the US or the UK?

Looking good Rach &#128512;

Great news on no diabetes, PG &#128512;

Nothing much to report here. Baby continues not to move much though admittedly it is moreso at night. I did have a reasonable amount of good movement the other night, which helped ease my anxiety (I'm not normally an anxious person), but I'll just be glad once she's here safely. Next scan on Tuesday.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for your reply squig, I think when I have my appointment on the 25th I will ask about a scan before the 32 week one, it seems a long time to me with both these risk factors.
Im definitely already trying to familiarize myself with babys movements, theres already a little bit of a pattern so I wouldnt hesitate to ring up or go to the Drs office if I was at all worried. I hear you re the anxiety, I enjoyed my first pregnancy but this one Ill be glad when baby is here safely. 

Theyre telling me I MIGHT go early (because of the bicornuate, and now even more so with the OAU) but my history suggests otherwise and theyre encouraged by that. Ds was born at 39+6, they had no idea I had a bicornuate uterus, or a small cord and placenta and a velementous insertion of the cord with him. So I was treated as low risk normal had no extra scans, nothing...which looking back couldve been pretty risky! Ignorance was kinda bliss though...
He was 6lbs so on the low end but not considered IUGR. I was in the UK with him, and Im in the US now so everything is just really different. Dont get me wrong though, Im grateful for the specialists and extra care, its just a shock to go from normal low risk, to high risk and abnormalities :( I just have nothing to compare it to. The mfm specialist yesterday straight up said one artery is enough to sustain a pregnancy to full term, but these are the risk factors...but accompanied by good blood results, a detailed anatomy scan and fetal echocardiogram that shows things look good, he was positive that we shouldnt worry about things. But hey, Im going to worry no matter what!! That just comes with the territory.

Anyway sorry, Im rambling. Thanks for everyones support.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry about the scary appt and news fx. Glad things are going well and babes is growing well. But glad you have a positive outlook and good drs to look after you.


----------



## Allie84

I know, I feel MFM doctors are like that. They are so used to scary scenarios and most turn out fine so they list the risks and then tell you not to worry. :dohh: Easy for them to say. ;) 

Yeah I would say you should get monthly scans once you reach viability; that seems to be the normal for high risk. I had one at 7 weeks, 12 weeks, 18 weeks, now 24 weeks and monthly until nearer term and towards end I will probably get NSTs every week like I did with my son (that was because of GD and hypertension).


----------



## ladders

sorry to hear you've had some stressful news fxmummy, must be scary to have been told all these things but it is very good news all measuring well and on track it obviously hasn't caused any issues so far and hopefully it will stay that way!

allie how are you feeling now?

24 1/2 weeks now it's starting to actually feel real now and I'm feeling the urge to start buying and sorting things but trying to not get too carried away lol


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear you've gotten stressful news fxmummyduck, but I'm glad your doc said your other results are looking ok so hopefully that helps to alleviate a little bit of anxiety. I know nothing will make it go away - guess it's just a mom thing!!

I got my free scan today from that contest, we got some awesome pictures of the little guy. It's weird though, while he was on the screen it was so amazing - but now I look at the pictures and I can't really imagine that he's my baby if that makes any sense? I guess it's just hard coming to terms that there's more than a blob in there, I still feel like he should look like a lump instead of a baby!

Oh!! And he kept opening his eyes??? I dunno, I thought it was super creepy haha - but the technician said babies will open and close their eyes at this point and he kept like giving us the stink eye, it was so weird. I think the noise of the ultrasound machine was bugging him because he kept covering his ears with his hands and grimacing. This should be the last time he has to put up with that though - then he can be bombarded with the noise of the outside world instead :p


----------



## hollyw79

Awww so cute Sander :cloud9:


----------



## Squig34

It's amazing what they can do now to show pics from the woman - they're so cute Sander!


----------



## Allie84

Sander, those pics are ADORABLE!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss: They turned out great. Yep, that's a real baby in there. :) Who else is first time mommies in this group other than you? I think you're the only FTM who is a regular poster. I love doing the journey with you as it reminds me of when I was pregnant with Alistair!! 




ladders said:


> allie how are you feeling now?
> 
> 24 1/2 weeks now it's starting to actually feel real now and I'm feeling the urge to start buying and sorting things but trying to not get too carried away lol

Well my gallbladder has been okay. Thank you for asking. :hugs: I DID lose 7 lbs in the week since my attack and I think that's a bit of a no-no but I've been quite scared to eat. I can't wait to talk to my OB about it. See him Weds. 

I'm copying this bit from my journal (lazy lol)

SO today we were stuck in the car for an hour heading back from a LONG IKEA trip and I had to pee sooooo bad. Then I started getting braxton hicks. I already had a few in IKEA from so much walking. 

I made it home with this really weird feeling in my uterus or stomach or intestines or somewhere, I couldn't tell WHERE, and then I had proper diarrhea. I thought I was in preterm labor because I've been constipated since 1st tri was over so this was VERY different. 

Anyways I laid down for an hour and drank water and I feel normal now. It's been 5 hours since that happened. No more BH or tummy issues. 

I am wondering if I just overdid it at IKEA and that combined with the full bladder for an hour upset my tummy.....I do get BH whenever I'm active. Anyways it freaked me out and I'll tell my OB this week when I see him (I thought my appt was last week but it's this week. Doh! At least I didn't miss it.....). 

IKEA is not good for me. When we went when I was like 6 weeks I had a bit of spotting and also diarrhea. 

25 weeks today! Baby is kicking up a storm and Alex (DH) felt her from the outside for the first time today!


----------



## Sander

Allie yes I think I&#8217;m the only regular FTM poster? Maybe I&#8217;m mistaken but I think most everyone has other kids already. It&#8217;s nice though because I feel like you all have more experience and advice to give! :) :)

Also that&#8217;s scary but also too funny that your body doesn&#8217;t agree with Ikea - I&#8217;m the exact same way haha. We got one of those dresser/change table things, a lamp and a desk for the bedroom and I put it all together - DH wanted to but I like doing it. Anyways I also tend to over exert myself and then feel awful after Ikea. They should put a warning sign for pregnant women on the front door! Haha


----------



## angie90

I'm also a first time mum! But am rubbish at this website haha!! I read all the comments then post on Facebook I'm so so sorry!!! I will try to get better xxx


----------



## PG5K

I've just got back from a babymoon to Amsterdam with my oh and my dd. I've overdone it with walking way too much (and cake eating but I've hidden the bathroom scales now!) It's been lovely. One day I got really dehydrated and my little one didn't wiggle much that day so I lay down and drank a bottle of water.

Im glad you're doing OK Allie and haven't had another attack since. 
I'm really bad with IKEA too, I seem to forget I'm pregnant when I'm there. 
On Friday when I left work I was so desperate for a poo whilst driving home that I hurt my bum! I had braxton hicks and felt like death. I was worried I had triggered labour. So bloody embarrassing.


----------



## Allie84

Angie lol!! Hello! You popped over from Facebook. :wave: :hi: 

PG, sounds like an awesome babymoon. OMG I know that poo feeling as well haha. That's what I got coming back from IKEA! I think I was just holding everything for too long....everything is so squished up inside at the moment.I don't even know where my stomach is at this point TBH. I heard gurgling today and it was basically upper rib cage. 

Sander, :haha: Yes, a warning sign would be helpful. It's like a labyrinth and you lose all track of time and space.....


----------



## topazicatzbet

Another Ikea victim here. Went yesterday and got a chest of draws for babies room and a book case for the boys room. Ended up putting them up on my own and then was super achey all night and today from sitting/crawling around the floor.


----------



## Mom15

I LOVE Ikea and will be going before baby gets here. Last time I spent 3hrs there &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Allie84

Haha! Oh no Mom15, you better watch out as it's doing us in!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!

We have decided on a name --- Clara Faye! I'm so happy DH came round to Clara as it has always been my first choice. :cloud9:

Had OB appt today and did my 1 hour glucose. No results yet but I feel resigned to having GD again. 

How is everyone doing??? Has anyone registered with the hospital yet? I was reminded I need to do that soon.


----------



## Sander

Oh love the name Allie!! 

Had my glucose screening yesterday, results came back normal so no GD for me thankfully. Everything else was also good, my thyroid actually is improving somehow even though I haven&#8217;t changed anything. Had higher than normal white blood cell counts but no UTI? Not sure what that means, but someone said pregnancy can increase your WBC count. It wasn&#8217;t crazy high, just a touch out of range. 

Gah I haven&#8217;t registered for the hospital either. I keep forgetting! Need to get around to doing that haha


----------



## Mom15

Allie - Clara is on my list. Clara May to be exact. Right now Ruby June is maybe my favorite. Need a boy name too of course which is so much harder for some reason. 

I think I have to schedule a pre registration app anytime after 34 weeks at the hospital.


----------



## eppgirl

I registered at about 14 weeks, my doctor told me to do it in first trimester; I lost the paper and finally just went online. I didn't have to do that at the other hospitals I gave birth at, so it was new to me.


----------



## Rach87

Allie very pretty name!

Funny my mom suggested I walk around IKEA after I dropped her off at the airport tuesday. (Airport and ikea are about 45 min-1hr away) mind you Im getting over the influenza(not stomach flu) and miserable. I was like, really?! Lol Cracked up though thinking of all you who have recently gone. I do loooove it there. But its exhausting on a normal non pregnant day. But will prpbably end up there at least once before baby is born. Haha.

So yea as I said dealing with the flu over here. Pretty miserable. My dd has it too. I feel so bad for her. Thankfully my dh was mildly sick about a week before us so he&#8217;s been able to pamper us this past week. 

It stinks Ive been feeling crummy and exhausted this whole pregnancy and havent had any real motivation to do anything baby related. Really need to get my butt movin before my butts too big to move. Hehe. 

Havent registered at the hospital yet, but have the paperwork. Same hospital I had my dd and all my u/s so they really have all my info already.


----------



## Rach87

Also 23 weeks yesterday! Only 1 more week until V day!
 



Attached Files:







67B4222A-DA72-4062-A18C-CAB0081DE28D.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









D7EFE277-F95D-4EAC-91F1-3F146CDE7447.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PG5K

Aww, I love the name Clara, it's really beautiful.

Apart from the cot bed we've bought nothing at all for the baby! I think I need to get myself into gear. We'll end up back at IKEA as we want a wardrobe for the nursery (once it's been decorated)

I'm glad your GD test has gone well Sander. Yay. Though I haven't exactly been good not eating everything cake related since I found out!

Not long to go now Rach till V day. Yay. Your bump is so cute.

I'm really looking big now, the last week I've expanded loads. It's getting me down as I'm not comfortable with my pregnancy body but it's the way it has to be for the baby so I have to stop sulking and put up with it.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Eek I had no idea you had to register for the hospital!! Lol its all new to me! I have an appointment with the nurse this afternoon and thats all thats going on with me. Still waiting for that second trimester burst of energy...I think its a myth!!! Ha ha!! Im guessing theyll book my glucose test in today.

Havent bought any baby things yet, I did get a maternity summer dress on sale though. Me and dh have only had joky conversations about names, nothing serious written down yet.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I&#8217;m feeling huge already!

Edit:sorry it&#8217;s posted sideways
 



Attached Files:







5EE56CCC-4D08-4903-91FC-ECD8B3F84803.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rach87

Fx its definitely a myth! Lol and your bump is sooo perfectly round. I love it. Mines oddly square this time around. 

Sander congrats on no gd!

Oh forgot to mention. Last night baby did such an insane aggressive flip it actually scared me awake! Never had that with my dd. It was so weird. It felt like he tried to escape!


----------



## Allie84

Woo on no GD to you Sander! 

Okay as I was typing that I went on my patient portal and looked to see if my results are in. I don't have GD!! My glucose was 110. This is VERY strange........I can't figure out why I WOULD have it when I was 26 and NOT overweight and now that I started pregnancy 33 and overweight I wouldn't have it?!?!? I almost don't believe it haha. I may ask to do the one hour glucose again. 

Rach, so sorry about the flu and LMAO about IKEA. You look super cute! I bet baby shifted around a whole position or something. I had a similar experience a few weeks ago and it was the weirdest feeling!! 

PG, I'm sure you look lovely!! 

FX, you look great! No energy burst here either.....blah! 

Oh FX and anyone else that hadn't already, don't forget about our secret FB group. Just friend me (Alana Nelson) or Holly Herrin and we can get you in as we are admins.


----------



## Sander

You guys look great Rach and Fx! Crazy we&#8217;re all heading to 3rd tri so Soon!

And woooohooo on no GD Allie!! Who knows why it&#8217;s different this time - I guess that&#8217;s why they say no 2 pregnancies are the same :)


----------



## PG5K

That's brilliant that your test came back negative Allie!
I was convinced I'd have it this time being older but nope.

Your bump is beautiful fxmummy, you look fab.

My energy levels have completely dropped. I did some baking after work the other night and fell asleep on the sofa, I was absolutely exhausted! Last night was the same too, I was asleep by 9pm. I just don't have any energy. In the night I'm struggling with hip pain, it's agony so I don't think I'm getting good sleep then.

Im not on Facebook so definitely keep posting here too! I have Instagram but that's my only social media.


----------



## Rach87

Yay allie thats amazing!! Im a little worried about gd this time around. My eating habits havent been the greatest. Im just so exhausted i dont have the energy to prepare a ton of healthy meals. Ugh. 

On the positive side I think Im finally excited about this pregnancy. Its funny I was the same last pregnancy. All worry and anxiety the first half. Then excitement grew the second half. I just want to see and hold my baby boy!

Also hes big enough now where I can actually feel him when I press on my stomach. So cool!


----------



## Squig34

Well my bump has definitely popped - last weekend & this week. I've also finally been having much more movement. Also yesterday was V-Day so a great relief to have reached that milestone too!


----------



## PG5K

Yay for V day squidge

I'm kinda the same to Rach. I'm not as excited as I thought I'd be, I think it's jus a nerves and tiredness and generally feeling down about my size. 
I can feel him moving and it's really nice and exciting then but I haven't quite got to the full excited about a baby stage yet. I feel like I have to lie when people ask.
I've been out with my sister, neice and DD today, it's been good to be out and about with them


----------



## Allie84

Happy V Day Sguig and anyone else!!

Hugs to PG and Rach, I know what you mean in a way.....I was just writing about this in my journal....maybe it's our brains protecting us or something, but I have a bit of a difficult time thinking about this baby being an actual baby in our household. It's like I purposefully don't let myself get too excited yet?!?! Even though I'm 26 weeks. I thought I was just weird!! 

I am feeling lots of kicks today so far but I also had a donut and steamed milk haha. Yesterday she was quieter and lower. Last night she was giving Alistair big proper kicks when he came through and laid in bed with us when I was getting ready for bed. 

Is anyone getting a nursery ready yet? Right now all we have is all of baby Clara's stuff piled in her closet. We only have a 2 bedroom so she will be rooming with us (and would be anyways but I miss having a fun nursery to decorate). 

I hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## Squig34

I'm leaving the nursery til I start my maternity leave as it's currently still full of boxes from our move...


----------



## Rach87

Yea I think a big part of my lack of excitement is my current exhaustion and the fact that my dd was a nightmare the first year, and is still quite the handful, so thinking of dealing with a newborn on top of her is a bit overwhelming. Plus my dh is a firefighter and works 24 hr shifts, so hes gone that long, then often was up all night so comes home and sleeps for a few hours in the morning. So im kind of single for like 30 hrs, get him for a few hours then he works the next day, repeat. I think if I currently felt better I would be a little more excited....

No nursery set up yet. Too tired. Lol but our office will be the new babys room, and the office will move into our bedroom. 

Had a check up today. Babys heartrate in the 130&#8217;s. Fundal height at 22 (24 weeks tomorrow). I was a little surprised since im bigger this time around and was spot on every time last pregnancy?

Got my script for my next growth scan. Have to set that up for sometime within the next week. The one perk to being high risk is so many scans!


----------



## Allie84

I have a friend whose hubby is a firefighter so I can imagine your struggle!! That will be a bit rough at first. 

I have a worry about how long my DH's day is. He works 10 hour shifts and his commute can be one hour each way....so potentially 12 hour days every day. Sigh. 


Oh and Alistair just got diagnosed with strep throat!! Poor little guy! Now I have to figure out how to avoid it.....if I can......while caring for him.


----------



## Rach87

Allie hope your boy feels better quick and youre able to avoid it!

V-day today! Such a relieving day. Have my monthly growth scan sched for next tuesday. Excited to see my boy again and how much he&#8217;s grown since a month ago. 

Weve had 3 beautiful weather days. Park, zoo, park again today and 60. Tomorrow its supposed to snow. But thats michigan. :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day Rach!


----------



## ladders

ah so nice we are all vetting past v day its very reassuring! anyone else suffering with severe baby brain? iv forgotten my midewife appointment the last 2 weeks in a row!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope everyone is doing well :)

I deffo have baby brain XD


----------



## Allie84

Oh no haha! What happens when you miss? My OBGYN is really strict about it and fines you. 

So everyone should be approached V-Day soon because some of our ladies join 3rd trimester today if I'm right!?!?! What big milestones!!!! :happydance: 

Welllllll I woke up with a terrible sore throat so I am thinking I have strep throat today. Appointment this afternoon with OBGYN to confirm. I'm nervous because I don't like antibiotics AT ALL. I'm allergic to penicillin and all of the alternatives are rough. :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congrats on everyones V days!!!

Oh no Allie, sorry to hear about your throat. Im not great with some antibiotics either, but Ive had to get used to them as Im on them for my whole pregnancy since about 7 weeks, I was with ds too.

Is anyone else super emotional right now? I dont know whether to blame pregnancy hormones or just accept that things are a bit stressful right now and Im missing family and friends.


----------



## Rach87

Oh no Allie! Hope they can clear it up with an antibiotic that you can take. 

Fx can I ask why youre on antibiotics throughout pregnancy? Just being nosy, sorry :blush:

3rd trimester!!! Yay holly and curious! So exciting! And so crazy, how are we already at this point?! Theres already an October group and I think November too!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sure you can ask Rach, for some reason they cant figure out I cant seem to be pregnant without constantly having a uti, I was hospitalized with one at 20 weeks with ds and then this pregnancy I had a uti the minute I fell pregnant, treated it and it came back at 7 weeks so they just said well keep you on a low dose every day throughout pregnancy just to keep it at bay.


----------



## Rach87

Ugh sorry fx that sounds miserable! Ive been dealing with a yeast infection that just doesnt seem to want to go away. Ive already been through monistat, diflucan and metroconizole gel. Itll clear up for a couple days then the itching starts again. Im suuuuuper stressed about it too bc they swabbed me a couple weeks ago and it came back positive for yeast and bacterial vaginosis. I googled about bv and it has bad pregnancy complications. I was in on tuesday and they told me to try the gel for a couple more days and if it doesnt clear to come back. Im calling tomorrow to be swabbed again. Ive never had any odor or anything, just the itch so im praying the bv cleared up and its just annoying yeast that wont go away. Just bought greek yogurt and trying to avoid all sugar to see if that will help.


----------



## Rach87

P.S. isnt pregnancy glamorous?! :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies! 

FX, that really does suck but at least a low dose and it keeps it at bay! Yep, ah, pregnancy. 

Rach, I haven't been swabbed for it this pregnancy so who knows (?!) but I have BV off and on when pregnant with Alistair. Mine was asymptomatic!! They found it swabbing when I had a yeast infection like you. But it came back later even without a yeast infection, and no symptoms. I was super worried but have learned to NOT Google it heh. I asked my OB this time if I should be swabbed just in case and he said no, often times BV will come back positive just because of the change in PH and if you have no symptoms of it not to worry. And since I haven't had a yeast infection yet, I haven't had any reason to be swabbed.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ugh I know!! So glamorous!! Im ok as long as Im on the antibiotics, but the minute I stop them it comes back.

Oh no! Yeast infection sounds horrible, usually the cream sorts it out for me (had one while ttc and even passed it to dh) have you treated your dh as well? He can just pass it back to you so worth getting him treated too. Hope the bv has cleared up for you, Ive not had that. Sorry its all stressing you out but hopefully it will all clear up soon. Drinking probiotics might help as well, totally sorted my iffy stomach out so it might be worth trying! And youve probably done it already, but hot washing all the towels and bedding etc


----------



## Rach87

Thanks fx. Ive not been regular in taking my probiotic but am going to try now. I went in today and they swabbed me again. She said theres definitely still yeast and since its recurrent she put me on a 3 dose diflucan instead of the usual 1 day pill. She also gave more metrogel. Soooo hoping this is the end of it! I have to wait for the results on the bv culture. Hopefully theyll be back tomorrow and i can get on antibiotics right away for that too if i still have it. Ugh! 

But on the positive side ive been feeling physically better(besides down below) the last few days and have been able to function normally. Woo! Heres my v-day pic (2 days late)
 



Attached Files:







2A4C134F-F0E5-41A0-A331-F86589647CF2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hollyw79

Happy V day Rach! :happydance: you're adorable!! Love the bump!! 

I had BAD recurrent yeast infections w my daughter. I ended up doubling my probiotics and it FINALLY stayed at bay. I also made an effort to eat yogurt often to help as well! It's horrid!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks holly! Ive been trying to avoid all sugar the last few days and have been eating greek yogurt. Just a waiting game now to see if the meds help.


----------



## Allie84

Holly do probiotics upset your stomach? I started the fanciest probiotic I could find (Align) and ever since I've had an upset stomach. My OB told me to stop them! I had been taking a cheaper Target brand.

Happy V Day Rach, you look GREAT!! :happydance:

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thought Id add a V day photo! Omg I look huge!!!

My photos never upload the right way round, sorry!
 



Attached Files:







34A4A49D-9845-48F1-9EA8-8BE7965470A6.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PG5K

Oh no, yeast infections aren't fun at all. I've just found I've had such an increase in CM it's not nice at all, I seem to be changing my undies a couple of times a day!

We've been to spend some of our vouchers we had today and bought loads of baby things like a bouncy chair, nappy bin, some clothes. It's been nice to go out with OH and get some stuff.
I'm feeling a bit of a struggle with how I look still, I really want to feel more confident in my appearance but I can't. I know people find it weird I'm not in love with my pregnancy body and I've had to reassure OH that it's not that I don't want to be pregnant, I just find it really difficult going. I'll see if I can post my bump pic. 
I think you look gorgeous fx and Rach. I do think other pregnant people looking stunning, I just can't see it in me.


----------



## PG5K

This is me a couple of days ago
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0544~2.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fxmummyduck

Pg you are a beautiful pregnant lady!! Honestly your bump is lovely Im not just saying that. But I do know its hard getting used to a pregnant body, Im WAY bigger than with my ds so Ive had to try and embrace it.


----------



## Allie84

PG you look great. Honestly. So do you FX! Love your VDay bump. 

I feel a lot less sexy/sexual and I'm definitely not overly comfortable (like aches and pains) but I like my bump okay. I wish it were bigger TBH but I still have 3 months to go. 


Had a hike today and then laid in the sunshine by the stream. Thought I was doing great so we went grocery shopping. OMG I was so tired after all of that. I'm also nauseous again today. :( 

How are your diets everyone? I keep waiting for mine to be normal. I was like 'It will be normal after 1st tri when I'm not sick.' Then I go the flu type sickness for a week, totally not eating normally. Then I a month ago I got my gallbladder attack so it's not normal again. Then I had strep throat this week and it's crap again. 

I'm taking my vitamins but I seem to not eat 3 square meals. I eat a lot of cereal and snacks and fruit.....not a ton of meat and veg. :/


----------



## PG5K

My diet isn't good at all. With all the stress at work and the aches aches and pains I've been eating everything sweet I can find. It's probably why I'm bigger than I wanted to be.
I think it's mainly work that's the problem as weekends I eat much better. I'm exercising a couple of times a week. 

Me and my daughter have made macarons today. Probably not great since I have a sweet tooth but I find baking really relaxing. 

How's everyone else's weekend gone?


----------



## Sander

Pg and fx you both have super cute bumps! 

I&#8217;ve been trying to eat healthy with lots of fruit and veggies and nuts, but DH and I both have a sweet tooth so it&#8217;s hard not to eat junk food!! 

The last 2 weeks I gained 5 pounds!! Is that normal? I started this pregnancy with a 10lb weight loss and my weight hovered around the same 6lb loss mark for like 4-5 months, and now I&#8217;m back to pre pregnancy weight again. So this is the first 2 weeks I&#8217;ve gained anything in ages, but my diet has changed so drastically that I figured I was losing weight while baby was gaining which is why it stayed the same for so long. But now with 5 pounds in 2 weeks I&#8217;m worried it&#8217;s an upward trend and I&#8217;ll gain a ton of weight from now until June. 

Anyone have ideas on if that&#8217;s normal? My GD test was negative so it can&#8217;t be that.


----------



## PG5K

I think that's probably normal Sander. When I last weighed myself I'd put on 2 stone about a week ago. I was upset by it but I did put on 8lb in the first trimester as I had queasiness but I was never sick so I had to eat a lot of carbs to get through the day.

I'm still eating a lot veg, especially salad with my dinner. I just need to stop the cake. 
I was big with my dd but I do remember that I was back into my bigger pre maternity jeans within a couple of weeks of giving birth, though it did take a while to lose all of the weight.

I'm more active than I was previously.


----------



## Rach87

PG you look great! Perfect wittle bump. I completely understand about not being super in love with pregnancy bod. I was incredibly miserable after i had my dd. Held onto the extra weight for a year until I stopped nursing. Then worked super hard to get back in shape. As soon as I was where I wanted to be I got pregnant again. Knowing that I might hold onto weight again is a bit of a bummer. But I am much healthier this time around and started out 15 lbs lighter so Im hoping it wont be as mentally tough afterwards. Maybe after babes we can all encourage each other to get healthy and fit!

Sander maybe baby had a growth spurt? I put on a couple lbs quick a couple weeks ago and my tummy exploded.


----------



## Squig34

I think you both look great, FX & PG! I don't enjoy pregnancy for different reasons than you, PG, but I love having a proper bump & wearing figure hugging pregnancy clothes to show it off Ã°ÂÂÂ only time of my life I'm proud to show off a massive tummy!
Sander, I think that can be normal- I seemed to put on something like 9lbs in 3 weeks at the end of first tri, but weight gain really levelled off for a while then & certainly significantly reduced from that rate. I've put on about a stone & a half. My sweet tooth is easing a little, & I'm eating more fruit, but I'm still anticipating gaining another stone. But I lost it before & I can do it again, & with a summer baby, it's easier to get out for walks & generally be more active.


----------



## Rach87

Had my monthly growth scan today. Placenta has moved far enough away, so no more worries there! Baby is looking perfect. He&#8217;s 1 lb 10oz and in the 42nd percentile! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







141B605C-C234-4E27-8CC6-C6BBD756A193.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fxmummyduck

Really worrying about babys movements yesterday and today :(


----------



## Rach87

Fx is baby kicking at all? I noticed my little has a day or two of quiet, followed by 3 or 4 days of active. Sometimes too if he&#8217;s facing back I can feel him kicking my intestines (he pops a lot of gas bubbles for me LOL) but not much towards the front. Did you try drinking juice and laying down for a bit? Definitely call the Dr if youre concerned


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Rach, baby started kicking eventually but has gone quiet again, I think it mustve changed position in the last day or so that Im not feeling as much. It gets me so nervous after being very active and then going so quiet. Thanks, yeh I think it might just be a couple of quiet days and hopefully some more active days will follow!


----------



## fxmummyduck

I went to the gym just for 30 minutes, baby seems to be wriggling around well now!


----------



## ladders

fxmummy glad baby is moving around better now, i always find if im worried to drink something cold and fizzy and lay on my bavk usually gets little one bouncing around.
ladies i think your looking fab! totally get you wirh how you feel though as i know iv put on more this pregnancy and i feel much less fit than i did with dd. i just dont getbthe time to exercise now and especially as she wants to walk everywhere so dog walks are a slow wonder rather than a fast walk pushing a buggy.

rach glad scan went well and great news about the placenta!

cant believe am in the third trimester now! where is the time going, still feel like i have loads to sort! anyone else feeling unprepared like me?


----------



## PG5K

I'm not very prepared at all Sander. I've bought a few basics and everything else I just keep thinking that I'll get it later.

Im glad your little one had a good wiggle, it's so stressful when they decide not to move for a bit! This baby has been a constant wriggler but my dd wasnt always so active. 

I've just been for my 28 week appointment and my bump is measuring 27cm which is bang on average. Its made me feel better after everyone I meet tells me how huge I look or how they weren't even that big full term. It's really got me down.
My oh has lost his sex drive too which I've found hard as it's made me feel even less attractive. I guess I've tried to see it from his point of view that the baby is wriggling around whilst we're are trying to do things so it probably isn't very sexy. 
Hes still very caring and affectionate, he's just not turned on.

I've been feeling pretty down the last few days but I've got today off work so I'm going to do some baking then a bit of tidying up.


----------



## ladders

pg im glad you got on track measurements, iv not been so lucky, im 27 1/2 weeks and measuring 30 weeks so having to.go for a growth scan in 2 weeks its really stressed me out tbh


----------



## PG5K

:hugs: Was that from measuring your stomach ladders or an ultrasound? 
My best friend has just had to have a growth scan as she's is measuring too small. Its so stressful!
I was told my dd was going to be huge when she was born but she was born at 41 weeks weighing 7.5lb.


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry to hear that ladders :( Fx it goes well. For what it&#8217;s worth if it was a belly measurement I know those can sometimes be unreliable.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry I've been MIA. I have been sick for a week and it sucks. I finally gave in to antibiotics a few days ago and I THINK I'm feeling a bit better....I hope! Also sleeping rubbish which sucks! 

Rach, so glad your placenta moved! Cute scan pic. 

FX, my baby has quiet days followed by active days and I'm 3 weeks ahead....I always feel so stressed on quiet days, but I still do kick counts. I just start counting and look at the time and make sure I feel 10 within 2 hours. But I know they say not to start doing that until 28 weeks as baby is still quite small. Even if they are tiny movements and it takes over an hour, I feel better as long as I feel 10. Since they sleep you may have to wait a long time before they wake up and wiggle a bit. 

ladders, I'd rather measure ahead than behind, I wouldn't worry! :) Also getting an extra scan is always a good reassuring thing. 

PG, there is no sex here atm. We aren't even sleeping in the same room since I've been sick since I'm basically a snotty mess. I really miss just feeling close to DH. Sometimes my bump makes me feel really confident and pretty, but it definitely doesn't make me feel sexy haha. DH rubs belly cream on bump every night and it's sweet, he also rubs my feet, but it's just not sexual in any way. I figure things will go back to normal after baby is born and after the post partum period...after all, we were all obvs having sex or we wouldn't be in this group ;) 


Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ladders I cant believe some ladies in this group are already reaching 3rd Tri!! Eek!! Yup totally unprepared, the only things I have for baby are 2 onesies and 3 muslins!!! Weve picked the car seat stroller combo but waiting to buy after having some pretty big medical bills to pay. Really struggling with the co sleeper bassinet I want though, I cant get in the USA but debating whether its worth it to ship it out....

Pg glad you feel better that youre measuring on track.

Rach glad youre scan went well! I cant believe Im not getting another growth scan until 32 weeks...oh well.

Hey Allie, really hope the antibiotics help and youre better soon. It sucks not feeling well and being pregnant.
Absolutely no sex drive for me, poor dh...hes really turned on by the bump too so hes pretty desperate. Really going to try more for him, Im just so tired by the time I get into bed. Sat or sun afternoon when ds is asleep is sometimes all I can manage!!

Thanks for all your comments about babys movements, feeling better today and baby seems to be having an active one.

Hi curious!! Sorry didnt want to leave you out, how are you?


----------



## PG5K

You've had a really rough pregnancy Allie, I hope you feel better soon.

I'm considering a co-sleeper FX, there's quite a lot of them in the UK. Last time I just had a swinging crib and that was right next to the bed so I could see and feed her easily.
I wish my oh was turned on by my bump, but I think it's more his protective side being scared to hurt me or the baby rather than him going off me. Hopefully things will get back to normal.

My sister, who had a miscarriage at Christmas is 8 weeks pregnant! She didn't know but started to get very sick. This time the baby looks like it's doing really well and has a strong heartbeat!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yeh theres not a great choice out here, (no offense to the US ladies!) there are some bassinets they call co sleepers but the side doesnt go down, they just kind of sit really close by or over the mattress, but I really like the Chicco Next2Me crib but its quite expensive and to ship it out, I dont know...

Im sure things will get back to normal for you both. Great news for your sister!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to her!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have the next 2 to me. I was a single mum with the boys and they ended up in my bed. This time round that's not an option so hoping this will work. 

Pg5k that's fab news about your sister. 

No sex here either much to my disappointment. Hubby is scared he is gonna accidently hurt bump. I 've told him if I go over due he has to suck it up and take one for the team. :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Ladders my ob had told me before anything measuring 2 cm behind or ahead was considered normal. I measured at 22 cm for my 24 week and she told me &#8220;perfect&#8221;. I think those measurements arent super accurate anyways like curious said. I always measured spot on for my dd and she was in the 20th percentile for size. This one is close to 50th and im measuring behind. 

Fx I forgot are you high risk too?? 

Allie sorry youve been feeling crummy but glad the antibiotics are helping. 

Unfortunately in the same sexless boat as you ladies. I was actually enjoying it this pregnancy but with the recurrent yeast infections we havent been able to do anything in like 6 weeks.. So awful. I think its finally cleared though!! After 2 rounds of diflucan, monistat, 2 rounds of metrogel and 1 dose of clindesse im seriously praying its over. Im so terrified having had to use so many antibiotics. Started up a good probiotic and yogurt so hoping it helps keep things normal down there so we can get back to married life! 

Pg so happy for your sister! Congrats!

And yep feeling completely unprepared here too. All ive gotten are some clothes and a pack of bottles. Its weird its like I dont even know where to start. Lol you think it would be so much easier bc its my second and i was super prepared and on top of everything the first go around. Now Im just like, eh no idea, ill do it tomorrow. Lol 

were almost all in 3rd tri so exciting!!!!


----------



## Squig34

No sex here & neither of us care, we are way too tired.

I have the next2me as well. I hope it still works ok with this bed as it's much higher than the one we had first time.

PG, that's great about your sister &#128522;

Anyone else had their nausea come back?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes Rach high risk here too unfortunately. Thanks to a bicornuate uterus and them finding the umbilical cord only has 2 vessels.

Im wondering if the Next2Me will last longer than the other bassinet I had, its a lot of money to ship it if it only lasts a few months...? It looks quite big.


----------



## Rach87

Fx oh yea sorry I forgot! Yea that is very surprising you wont have a scan sooner. Do you have any extra ob visits or nst&#8217;s?


----------



## fxmummyduck

No worries Rach! No extra ob visits scheduled since the last one in Feb, and I dont think any nsts.... theyre starting with the growth scans at 32 weeks which still seems kind of far away!


----------



## Unexpected212

I've had growth scans with all three of mine so far due to measuring too small or big bump wise

My first they said he would be huge and he was 7lb 11oz at 41 weeks
My second they said had IUGR and would be tiny and she was 6lb 13oz at 40+2
My third they said to expect a 10lb baby and were worried I had GD which I didn't and he was 8lb9oz

It's good they are pro active and check these things but I dont hold too much stock in it

It's mothers day in the UK tomorrow so Happy Mothers Day to UK momma's and from us UK mommas :)

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow and will have some bloods taken


----------



## ladders

thanks ladies im trying to not think too much about it until scan it's just annoying its not for 2 weeks. reassuring to know though its not been super accurate for you guys and pg yes just off belly measurements
pg im so glad about your sister thats fantastic news.

lol im a bit the oposite on the sex front pregnancy making me quite wanting it alot and easier to enjoy (blaming the increased blood flow down there lol) also helps my restless leg syndrome that arrives in pregnancy!


----------



## PG5K

Thanks Unexpected. Ive had a lovely mother's day with my dd, sister and mom. My dd made me the nicest cards, I felt really emotional.

I didn't feel it too bad this morning but this afternoon my crotch area is so painful. I think it is spd. Sitting down feels OK but as soon as I try to stand the pain is so bad and I can barely walk without limping. Right now I'm struggling to get comfy on the sofa. I'm hoping it's going to settle down for tomorrow as I need to be in the office to train a new starter.


----------



## Rach87

Wooo! Now I need to actually start preparing for this little guy! Haha
 



Attached Files:







FA14113F-A79E-47C5-BAC5-1143AC455173.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Allie84

I hope everyone in the UK had a great Mother's Day!!

ladders what do you do for restless legs? Mine went away but came back!!

PG, ouch, hope it's not SPD. The main pain I get is my bump hurts when bending over so I'm trying not to......since my placenta is right in front I am probably bending my placenta?!?!

Rach, wooo on 100 days to go!!!

Speaking of all of these growth scans, I had my 28 week one today. Baby weights 2 lbs 12 oz!! She's on track but her pecentiles are weird to me....like she has short arms and legs (11th percentile) and an 'egg head' as the doctor said (80th percentile one direction, 20th percentile other direction). :shrug: The MFM doctor told me it was all still normal.....go back at 32 weeks for another one. 

Here are a few pics for those of you not on the FB group:


----------



## Allie84

Sorry, I'm obvs no good at this and too scared to edit and lose them LOL! SO basically you get one ultrasound shot, and my 28 week bump shot and 3 of my son over the weekend lol. He lost his first tooth, and we went to a dinosaur exhibit! (I thought I was uploading the other scan photos, oops). That's my hubby with DS in the last pic. 

Anyways the 3D of Baby Clara's face means so much to me as this was the first time her face was showing! Also, she is breech right now. Just love that pic. :cloud9: Love my DS losing his first tooth as well. :cloud9:


----------



## Rach87

Cute pics allie! 

Has anyone started a birth plan? Or are you going to make one? I had one for my dd (with full realization that labor and delivery is totally unpredictable) and I liked feeling semi in charge. My nurses and OB did a great job of following my wishes as best they could. A couple random things I remember from it were delayed cord clamping, immediate skin-to-skin and nursing, no eye med(i think its vit A?) I have to redo my research and write one again. 

Also what is everyones breast pump of choice? I used the medela advanced pump in style last time and loved it, it was an upgrade option through my insurance. Wondering if I should go with the same or if theres another great option to look into. I recently read the spectra s2 mimics babys nursing better and is more gentle than medela. Any suggestions/experience?


----------



## Sander

Having some spotting - midwife told me to go in to the hospital sooooo that&#8217;s my afternoon now :(


----------



## Rach87

Oh hope its nothing sander. Any cramping? Keep us updated if you can


----------



## Allie84

Sander, :hugs:, hope it's nothing! Anxiously awaiting update. xoxo

Rach, my previous breastpump was a huge ugly hospital grade one they loaned me and never asked for back haha. It was a monster and super strong. So I have no experience buying one.....we're going to see if the motor on this one still works and buy new tubes and all that.....I used a Madela manual last time for on the go pumping and it worked well. I bought another one of those recently. They have always been my go-to brand for nursing supplies as well. 

Birth plan....I had a very thorough one and it was MOSTLY adhered to but I was in labor so long it depended on the nurses (shift change). The doctor himself ignored me wanting to tear naturally and cut me, episiotomy, but said it was urgent. I'm a little made about that still (since I tore BIG TIME) but all of my post-labor stuff was listened to -delayed clamping, immediate skin to skin, hubby skin to skin, no wiping of vernix, etc. Pain relief stuff basically went out the window as I begged for an epidural.......I said ignore my birth plan (which told them to try to talk me out of an epidural) and get me an epidural.


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, been here for a few hours - they did an NST for baby and blood work/urine samples for me. They&#8217;re concerned about preterm labour or placental abruption and so are keeping us overnight for monitoring. So far it seems alright, the spotting has stopped and although they saw small contractions during the NST, they stopped when I drank a bunch of water. We&#8217;re expecting a quiet night, then we have an ultrasound in the morning and hope to go home afterwards!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hope you&#8217;re doing well today Sander! Thinking of you.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck this morning, Sander!! :hug:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sander hoping things are ok with you :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Sander, I hope things have turned out ok today. Please let us know how you & baby are when you can.


----------



## Sander

Hi everyone :) thanks for checking in! We didn&#8217;t really tell many people I went in so it was nice to have you guys to update! So we just got the all clear and get to go home. It was a super long night and overall was stressful, but we got another peek at the baby and everything came back alright. So they aren&#8217;t sure where the bleeding was coming from but basically said to just call if it happens again.

Anyways I actually had a question for you ladies - when I was in they did an exam with a speculum, which was veeeery painful - it came out all covered in blood. So that was last night, and today she came in and was like so you need to look into pain medication for your labour because your exam was very difficult. I thought I did such a good job! Like it hurt like crazy, but I didn&#8217;t even make any noise, I just kept my legs open and let her shove it in there - and now she&#8217;s all shaken my confidence in being able to go through labour!! I don&#8217;t know I&#8217;ve always had problems with being too &#8216;tight&#8217; - if DH and I don&#8217;t take enough time beforehand even sex can be painful - but I guess I figured my body would naturally do what it needed to do when it comes to pushing something out than pushing something in haha. Anyways does anyone have experience with speculum exams? Am I going to be toast when it comes to delivering this baby??

Thanks again for all of your concern! You guys are the best :)


----------



## Rach87

Glad to hear all looked good and you were able to go home. I dont have any experience with painful exams, sorry dont have any good advice for you. Do you have an upcoming OB appt that you can discuss it and see what options you have?


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, that sounds completely ridiculous to me. Like that and childbirth are not the same things at all. I'm not sure if things are different where you'll be delivering but can't you just ask for an epidural if you get to a point where you feel like you need it in labor? Why do you have to decide now? I don't know if doulas are common in your area either but I love mine and hired her again and they can be super helpful if you're hoping for a med-free birth.


----------



## Allie84

Sander, I'm glad things are well!! Whew!!! Sorry you had to stay the night. 

Hmmm that doctor/nurse seems vague and unhelpful. What did she mean by 'difficult'? Pain tolerance is different for everyone. Definitely see what your notes say when your OB gets them and you go in next.....maybe you have a small birth canal (I do and that's why Alistair needed to be helped out by the vacuum) but at the same time I don't see how they can know what your body will do in labor yet?!?! I would not worry at all.

Last pregnancy I had swabs for infection checks a few times but they didn't use a speculum.....when I had my sweep at 38 weeks that HURT like OMG THIS IS THE WORST PAIN EVER. And I asked if it was like a contraction and the doctor laughed. Actually it was terrible pain, though. 

---------------------------
I have a wee question about potential RLP--- 

Tonight at the grocery store I got a sudden, sharp stabbing pain in my right side. Felt like a 'stitch' and right in the muscles/uterus on the right, in the middle. Not under the rib (like pre-e liver pain would be), it didn't feel deep, and not down low (plus I don't have an appendix). I hobbled through checking out as it kept stabbing and it went away the second I sat in my car.

Does this sounds like round ligament pain? Would you feel it in the middle or isn't that in the groin? Baby moving fine, no contractions, and it's completely gone away since I came home and had dinner but I'm still mildly worried.

Maybe Braxton Hicks? I've never had Braxton Hicks that hurt before though.


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, it was actually my midwife who told me that! I guess she thought I was too tense during the exam - but I haven&#8217;t had a speculum exam before and didn&#8217;t know what to expect so the pain was quite shocking! Anyways I&#8217;m just so disappointed because I feel like as a FTM I need encouragement that I can get through labour, not have the person delivering my baby tell me she doesn&#8217;t think I can do it without pain meds! Which I mean, I&#8217;m open to them if I need them but I&#8217;d like to at least give it a shot without at first. 

Curious that&#8217;s a good idea and we have been thinking about it - at first I wasn&#8217;t sure about a doula but after yesterday I found the nurses were most helpful in being supportive while my midwife was kind of focused on what she was doing, which I&#8217;d assume will be the same during the birth. It might be nice to have one person focused on helping me through it and letting the midwife guide the baby out.

Allie yes I have the exact same thing often and was told it&#8217;s RLP. Can be super uncomfortable, but I find drinking water helps a lot. I only get those pains when I&#8217;m dehydrated


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I say DD would still be in my uterus without my doula, hahahaha.


----------



## Squig34

Sander, you can always consider having something like gas & air to hand - then it's there if you need it but you don't have to use it if not. I haven't had labour with a live or full term baby, but I would be inclined to agree that it's very different from a speculuum exam - so try to ignore that comment & trust yourself to try when the time comes! Very glad all was well with baby.

Allie, sounds like RLP to me too.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies, I feel normal today but I'm scared to do much and aggravate my ligaments!! If that's RLP then what is the burning pain in my groin (like right wheremy uterus meets my pelvis?) It's all so confusing. SO many aches and pains. And 11 weeks to go lol. :wacko: 

Sander, I loved all the responses you got in the third tri thread. I can't BELIEVE that was your midwife who is delivering!! I'd be so mad!!! You are so right to want her in your corner. I agree gas and air will be a God send if you have it. It wasn't an option for me when I had Alistair (most American hospitals didn't do it) but I recently had all of my wisdom teeth taken out using it as I refused twilight anesthesia and the surgeon said I was crazy but I'm telling you, it WORKS!! :thumbu: Please don't doubt your abilities! At the same time don't feel guilty about getting an epidural if it comes to it. I was dead set against and epidural and finally at like 9 CMS I was stalling and they tried again (they had failed earlier) and it was so amazing, I took a nap lol. Then again it made it harder to push. But every labor is different and beautiful. You will be great. :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Last bump pic of 2nd trimester! And my first - last 2nd tri week pics. Such growth! So excited to finally join you all in 3rd tri next week! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ACCE29A0-6B3A-4FD0-91BF-E31EBDE7FF86.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









DC9B3892-D366-448F-BAA2-A3864CA39BD3.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PG5K

Allie, you look fab on your pictures! Your little boy is so cute too. My dd has had a wobbly tooth for a while now but it's still in. I have rlp really bad some days. Today it was really low in my crotch and was aching a lot.

Sander, you will be great. Labour isn't fun but I think that's why pregnancy gets so difficult by the end - to make you look forward to getting the baby finally out! I'm glad you're OK now after your bleeding.

I don't think I'll bother with a birth plan. I'd love a water birth but I guess that depends on what happens. Last time I was induced so I didn't get any choice in anything at all. I had to lie in the bed, I couldn't even walk round or bounce on a ball to help so I'll go with the flow. 
In the UK they put the baby straight on me last time anyway for skin to skin so I think it's very encouraged anyway. 

My oh and mom aren't happy as it's year end at work so I'm doing long days atm. I know I need to work less hours but I feel I still need to put over and above into my job. It's such a hard balance to get right.


----------



## PG5K

Not long now Rach! You look fab, you're really good to remember to do your pictures each week, I keep forgetting to take any!


----------



## Sander

Thanks everyone - and yes I was thankful for all the responses in the 3rd tri board too, it made me feel like at least other people have similar experiences and were ok haha
I think gas and air is available here so I&#8217;ll definitely give it a try if I need to. And I&#8217;m going to look into doula services but the ones I&#8217;ve seen have been super expensive?? Like one company it cost between $700 and $1400 for the birth, and non of that is covered by medical here. 

Rach you look great! I agree you&#8217;re so good at remembering to take pics haha, I only do them every so often. 

PG I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll be ok without a birth plan. I haven&#8217;t done one yet either - my midwife really wants me to but I feel so much like I just want to go with the flow on the day of, so it&#8217;s hard to write down exactly what I want since I&#8217;m not super for or opposed to anything. And when are you planning on going off work (or are you)? Hopefully you can take time to rest on the weekends - I&#8217;m impressed by those of you still working, I think I&#8217;d die of exhaustion hahah


----------



## PG5K

As I'm office based, mostly, though I do a lot of driving for my job too, I'm planning on being in work till about a week before my due date though I'll have to see how I feel towards the end as I had to finish a lot earlier than planned with my daughter.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies. Honestly the weekly pic helps me get through. The higher the week the brighter the light at the end of the tunnel. :haha:

Anyone else horribly bummed about babies r us closing? Theres no other store with such awesome registry perks. Im so sad! :cry:


----------



## Allie84

I didn't know about their registry perks but I am sad about them closing! We're heading out there this weekend to see if any good sales are going on. I actually drove by it today and it looked busy.

PG, thank you! I was induced with Alistair and still able to labor in the tub and use the ball and walk around....I just dragged the IV with me and didn't get it wet. You had to get out and get monitored every so often in bed and couldn't birth in the tub though. Being induced sucked. 

Rach, looking great and agreee you are good with your bump pics!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I've finally got my crib and baby clothes etc. Realised I had next to nothing I needed and splurged and bought everything haha. It didn't cost much as my friend gave me her crib and it's beautiful, and all I need is a new mattress. The only things that really cost were the clothes and an angelcare monitor.

Feeling much better being a bit sorted and getting super excited now i'm almost thirty weeks and close to the final countdown!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm joining you ladies in 3rd tri today. We went for a scan yesterday but little man was fast asleep so we are going back on Fri. 

I have a very basic birth plan as neither of my previous births were anything like what I had hoped. I'm just gonna go with the flow and see what happens. I 've packed all the baby stiff in my hospital bag and will gradually start adding my things.


----------



## Squig34

My birth plan is basically 'have a live baby's. I'll be having a section & delayed cord clamping & immediate skin to skin is now standard at the hospital I'm going to, so there isn't anything for me to plan! 
Third trimester here also. Less than 10 weeks to go! Am excited but also feeling slightly panicked now &#128521;


----------



## PG5K

It's scary how we are all nearly into single figure countdown!

I'm glad you could move about allie, it was what I was missing. Unfortunately for my dd, because my waters broke 24 hours before being induced I had to spend my entire labour lying in bed with a monitor. I wasn't allowed to bath or move around unless it was to go to the toilet and then I was accompanied to make sure. It completely threw out every labour plan I had of walking, bouncing on a bath, bathing, a water birth so this time I just hope I can can do a bit more to help.

I hope every one has had a lovely weekend? We've had a decorator in to do the living room and my oh has started working on the nursery so the house has been a no go area.


----------



## ladders

im also hoping to have a water birth this time again. i did with dd but was only in for 10 minutes before she arrived as the hospital kept saying not to come in. this time id like to be in for a while and have a more relaxed (if there is sucj a thing!) rather than a mad dash trying not to give birth in the car!

sander ignore the midwife its just a stupid throw away comment dont let it change your plans/mindseon the birth it will be fine!

hope everyones having a good weekend!


----------



## curiousowl

I just want a shorter labor this time! Please no to the 48 hours thing again, uggggh. I'm not doing a birth plan this time around since the hospital I'm at this time defaults to most my preferences but my midwives have a sheet of preferences with boxes to check so I will do that.


----------



## hollyw79

I don't have a labor plan either. :shrug: I sort of feel like things will go the way they have to. We ARE doing cord blood storage so that's about the only thing that "needs" to be done next to having a safe and healthy little bub!! 

Gahhhhh I can't wait! it's exciting!


----------



## Unexpected212

My birth plan is always go with the flow and an epidural please XD

My last labour I wasn't listened to even tho it was my third so i didn't get checked or an epidural till he was flying out...haha. They'd been arguing with me I wasn't in labour and to go back to the ward where you wait to go onto labour ward...twenty minutes later he was in my arms....

After doing birth twice with an epidural and once without I will say I preferred with, but, without one was manageable and not as bad as I thought. I'd just prefer less pain cos I have a low pain threshold.

Also a walking epidural is amazing. With my second, my daughter I had the walking epidural and I felt no pain but half an hour after she was born I was up and about and showering.


----------



## Squig34

I think I would just have gas & air if I we're able to have a normal labour. & A waterbirth. The thought of getting a needle stuck in my back makes me want to vomit, though obviously with a section, I don't have a great deal of choice about that &#128521; hoping they'll book my section at my appt on 10th April, 3 weeks today. I like to know these things are sorted plus I want to be first on the list!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ladies, wow time is really marching on!!

My birth plan is pretty straightforward, the usual natural birth things not wanting a monitor, delayed cord clamping, skin to skin, etc I have a horrendous fear of an epidural needle so that and stubbornness means Ill hopefully not have one, and I will not give consent to an episiotomy (they tried last time as ds was a bit stuck with his hand up by his face) my dh was great and stopped them just as she was holding the scissors, and then ds was born with NO tearing, just a few internal stitches where his fingers caught me.. so just goes to show, not always needed! Theres gas and air at the hospital Im going to which is still fairly unusual for the US but Id like to stay away from it as although it helped it also made me really sick, and no one tells you that youll have a bad cough for weeks after!!! I think Ill try a Tens machine this time, some massage oils etc and pray for a short labour!! Im a bit gutted there isnt a birth pool, Im not sure how Ill do on dry land!

I cant find the Facebook group, any tips? And is mom15 ok??


----------



## Squig34

All good at my appointment & baby girl has gone from just over 10th centile to just under 50th in 2 weeks. I wouldn't have thought that was good (too much gain) but my consultant didn't seem concerned I guess it will be easier to compare after my next appt in 3 weeks when there's a bit more data. All that junk I eat must be affecting her after all...


----------



## ladders

ah squig thats great news about baby catching up! looks like had a good growth spurt to help you not worry &#128522;
tens machine helped me massively i think that was the reason i was able to manage at home so long, defo a big advocate of them and will certainly be using it again until i hoefully get in a pool. 

will they tell you results of growth scan at the time? i have mine saturday and hoping they will tell me rather than having to wait for midwife appt


----------



## Allie84

Is anyone else getting light-headed? I am getting spells during the day. I went to the supermarket to check my BP a few days ago and it was low/normal, 100/66. 

I'm also struggling to sleep, I just toss and turn. Woke up on my back this morning with AF type pains in my uterus, I was so mad at myself!! I mean I know I can't help it if I roll to my back but I'm like grrrr my body should know bettter!! 

-------------------

I love hearing all the labor plans. I have a planned C-Section (mostly guaranteed...because I have the choice I think I'm in denial even though all evidence says I should just do it :/) bu my OB is known for being 'natural' as you can be with C-Sections so hopefully I'll still get all the post-labor things I want. I'm scared to ask him if he'll swab my vagina and swab the baby to pass those bacteria on....that's the one thing I'm nervous to ask/embarassed. 

Squig, that's great baby is catching up!! Awesome! 

Ladders I get my growth scan results right away, the tech leaves the room having said very little and then Dr. comes in and gives me the results. My experience at my 24 and 28 week growth scans. 

fx, no, not heard from Mom15....I can check if she's on the FB group....I can't recall. To join the FB group just friend Holly Herrin or Alana Nelson aka Alana Tempest-Mitchell (me). My FB profile pic is black and white with a peace dove lol. Then one of us can add you, it's a secret group so you have to be 'friends' with someone in it.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I've definitely had a couple light headed spells. Nothing crazy but there. I'm sure it's all the increased blood flow.


----------



## Unexpected212

Squig34 said:


> I think I would just have gas & air if I we're able to have a normal labour. & A waterbirth. The thought of getting a needle stuck in my back makes me want to vomit, though obviously with a section, I don't have a great deal of choice about that &#128521; hoping they'll book my section at my appt on 10th April, 3 weeks today. I like to know these things are sorted plus I want to be first on the list!

Honestly didn't even feel my epidurals go in haha. Funny how all our preferences are so different. The idea of a water birth grosses me out, like floating around with it all XD no offence to anyone who has had one, just not for me 

Awh hope you get a date soon!!


----------



## Rach87

Allie try increasing your water intake. Or maybe try compression stockings?
Also my sleep has been awful this whole pregnancy. First it was just plain old insomnia. Now its getting up every 2 hours to pee, tossing and turning because of my hips(even with a body pillow between them) and my normal insomnia on top of it. All I want to do is guzzle coffee or drink green tea and I cant. :(

Haha unexpected Im with you on the water birth. Ive heard many women say its a great experience, just not for me. Ill take my epidural and hospital bed.


----------



## PG5K

I think if I could live my life as an actual mermaid I would, I love being in water.
Tonight I went back to my aqua aerobics class after a couple of weeks off and really enjoyed it. I think this time it's helping to keep my swelling down. 

That's good your baby is back on track squidge. I don't think it's a worry that there's been a sudden jump in size. 

I've not been too dizzy this time Allie, though I have low blood pressure too so just lots of regular eating and sitting down if you feel a bit faint. 

My bump has dropped loads today! It's been supper high, just below my boobs but today it's really low. The baby felt like he was turning when I was driving home earlier, it was more like a weird pulling sensation. I'm not too worried about it though. I actually feel a bit better having less pressure on my ribs.


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> I think if I could live my life as an actual mermaid I would, I love being in water.

Same haha!!! They didn't allow actual birth in the water and they were making me so mad every time they asked me to get out. The hot water was the best pain reliever!! 

Yesterday I took two epsom salt baths and I was like hmmmm maybe I'm addicted to baths but I don't care lol. :haha:

I have my regular OB appt today. I think I'll get the Rhogam shot in my bum, good times. 

How often doe we see our OBs in third tri, U.S. ladies? My app says every two weeks now?!


----------



## Mom15

Sorry, I have been MIA. Thanks for asking about me fx. We went on our trip to Florida (Siesta Key) and it was awesome and so exhausting at the same time. I want to go back to the beach, but chasing an overwhelmed almost 3 year old was exhausting. He had his cousins to play with and i had family and DH to help, but in the end if he wants momma, which he does a lot, I still have to do the lifting etc. 

My next scan is on the 30th to check growth. And then Ill have appointments every 2 weeks. I dont remember who asked but thats standard at my docs office for third tri. 

Has anyone else looked at their private parts lately? It was really dark down there. Guessing its the extra blood. There also seems to be pressure already as my pelvic floor seems to be bulging a bit. I dont remember any of this last time, but I am guessing this being my second things happen earlier. I have to stop when I need to sneeze or cough not to accidentally pee, so obviously my pelvic floor has weakened from the first birth. 

I dont know if anyone read my birth plan last time. I didnt discuss it with my doc beforehand and then my birth was so fast and with no pain relief I wasnt really capable of saying anything. My only regret is that the pushing part felt really rushed and my options were on my back or on my side. I was hoping to be more vertical. Something I need to bring up this time, but I dont want to do it too early. 

DS is all over me again. Ill try to be more active on here as I enjoy reading everyones updates.


----------



## Rach87

Allie I think starting at 30 weeks I start seeing the OB every 2 weeks. Then at 36 it goes to weekly? Something like that.


----------



## PG5K

In the UK for second babies, if things are OK you see your Midwife only a few times. I saw her at 8, 16, 28 and the next time will be 34 weeks then every 2 weeks.

Mom - I haven't looked at mine but I've noticed it feels quite fat :haha: now my other half calls me chubby chuff! Romantic eh? Haha.

I'm not sure what's going on today but I've had a pain low on my bump on the left. It was really painful earlier and I felt sick. I think the baby has turned head down as ive had a lot of movement that's been different to before and felt a weird turning tugging sensation. With my bump dropping a lot I'm having worries that he might come early but I know it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Allie84

PG I told my doc today I get so many random aches and pains and he said, 'Well, you have a tumor growing inside you, it's called a baby!' :haha: 

BUT I just had some random light red spotting when I wiped!!! :( No BM (as I had red blood with that before and it was a hemmoroid) and I couldn't figure it out. I kept the TP and showed DH and was like panicking......I called the on call doctor and he told me it doesn't sound concerning as it was so small (less than the size of penny if you add all the spots together) and I'm not having pain or contractions. He said if it continues, or if I start getting contractions to go in. Uff da. I felt sick to my stomach seeing the blood and now I'm still feeling sick. Baby is kicking away so I'm hoping it was just some random cervix sloughage..... 

Why is pregnancy so stressful?!?!?


----------



## PG5K

Oh no Allie, that sounds really scary! I hope you're OK.
I had some red blood the other week but I think I caught myself with my nail when I went to the loo and because every little scratch bleeds like crazy then I tried to be calm but it was scary seeing it there.

People think I'm joking when I say pregnancy isn't fun and I don't really enjoy it at all. 

My boss said today in a jokey way that I have really bad baby brain so now I'm panicking that I'm doing crap at my job even though I've been trying really hard to be at work and get everything done! Ugh.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Im definitely finding this pregnancy SO much harder than my first, I did enjoy that but Im not enjoying it this time. I should probably try as its more than likely the last time Ill do it.
Allie I agree, just so many aches and pains everywhere, Im not sleeping, Im peeing constantly and still getting headaches a lot. Sorry the spotting has scared you, I hope it settles down and all is ok. Pregnancy is worrying and stressful, it doesnt stop. Ive had a couple of quiet days for movements and its really worrying.

Pg that was a little insensitive of your boss, Im sure youre doing a great job even if you do have baby brain!

Talking of baby brain, I did something awful yesterday. Heated some pasta for lunch, I definitely thought Id turned the gas off, ate lunch then took ds out to play in the snow, came back in and got dried off and then we both went upstairs for a rest/quiet time in my bed. Dh came home from work early as it was still snowing quite a bit and rushed upstairs saying he could smell gas!!! He threw the doors and windows open and checked the hob, there was no flame but the knob was turned so it was still switched on!!!!!! It must have been on for at least two hours!!! I didnt smell it but thank god he came home early!! So scary, cant believe I hadnt switched it off.

Good to hear from you mom15! Glad youre ok and had a nice, if not, busy holiday!


----------



## curiousowl

Didn't someone say they have a constant yeast infection while pregnant? I have one and it's oh so much fun. Pregnancy is so glamorous.


----------



## Rach87

PG how are you feeling today?

Allie ugh seriously this pregnancy has been one stressor after another. I was having random pinkish spots for a few weeks when I was dealing with the recurrent yeast problem. On top of that my hemorrhoids have been lovely adding to the spots of blood when i wipe. Its the worst especially after having a miscarriage just before this. 

Fx i feel the same. My first pregnancy was amazing. This one not so much. I think literally the only thing I&#8217;ll miss about never getting pregnant is the great boobs and baby kicks. :laugh:

Curious I had about 6 weeks of recurrent yeast infections mixed with bv. Its been about 2 weeks symptom free FINALLY! But it was a nightmare of multiple antibiotics and creams/gels. Since then Ive really tried to cut down on sugar and take a good probiotic and eat yogurt daily. Also my dh and I have been using condoms and sensitive lube to try and cut down on anything entering and irritating/messing with my ph.


----------



## Sander

Allie that&#8217;s what happened to me and my midwife only sent me in to the hospital because I was also having on and off cramping. Turned out to be nothing! But yes it was so stressful and now I&#8217;m checking for blood every time I go to the bathroom - it&#8217;s like a first trimester flashback


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, that's awful Rach. I'm glad you've finally got it kicked. I'm hoping the cream clears this one up quick and easy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cherrylee

Im new to this thread but Im due June 29th


----------



## PG5K

Hi cherrylee! Nice to have new people. How have you been getting on in your pregnancy?

Rach - I woke this morning feeling OK then I had a shower, bent down to wash and when I stood up my pelvis was agony. For most of the day I've barely been able to move more than a shuffle. I've been to the doctors and they're sending me for physio for spd. I think the baby moved heads down causing the pain but he feels back across again now and the pain has settled.
I'm glad you're finally feeling a lot better. 
I wish me and my oh were dtd. He's worried about hurting the baby and now with my pain he's worrying about hurting me too. I do miss it.


----------



## PG5K

I made my nieces birthday cake today, it's been nice to have something other than baby to focus on. I'm not a very good cake decorator, though I love baking, so I'm glad she wanted an easy cake!
 



Attached Files:







_20180322_220159.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi cherrylee! Welcome to the thread!

Pg thats an awesome cake! Your niece will love it!! How did you do the horn? I made my sister and Sils wedding cake, that looks more complicated though!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome cherylee! 

PG i hope the physio helps! And that cake looks pinterest worthy :thumbsup:

Finally joining into the third trimester! And feeling every bit of it. Haha
 



Attached Files:







A086F3AE-8678-49D6-A0B3-EAB72BE14D66.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

We had our 3D scan today. Estimated weight of 2lb 7 measuring a few weeks ahead. But she said its estimating between 8-9lb at birth which I can live with. https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/AE1F4DEC-88B7-4D98-89F9-0F878A0C494E.jpeghttps://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/CA3E794D-B5F1-4F77-B614-D736ED5641E5.jpeg

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/75209F61-057C-4012-B770-39673261BB77.jpeg


----------



## fxmummyduck

Amazing photos topaz!!


----------



## Rach87

Its so amazing what technology can do! Awesome photos!


----------



## cherrylee

Hi all and thank you for the welcome! My pregnancy has been alright I supposed, a few ups and downs and I am labeled as &#8220;high risk&#8221; again.baby girl is doing fine and growing well though!


----------



## ladders

ah rach i think you look great! and pg can you come and make cakes for me!!
Topaz those scans are great its so lovely to get a proper look at baby! do you know how they estimated your birth weight from weight now?

i had my growth scan yesterday and all within normal limits so i felt much better but then when i looked at the graph it says femour length abdo circumference etc all arounf 50th centile but head circumference is towards the 95th. is that ok? should the different measurements be so different on the scale? she didnt seem worried but she also didnt seem to have much time for me at all so its left me unsure


----------



## Sander

Ladders - no one ever says anything but when they do scans I always see he measures like a week behind in femur length and a week ahead in head circumference. So I&#8217;m just assuming it&#8217;s ok? They always tell me he&#8217;s growing well and there aren&#8217;t abnormalities.


----------



## Mona15

Hello lovely ladies! Some of you may remember me from the early days of the group. :D I've been getting brief updates from the fb group (I should probably leave it but I never remember haha), but I thought to drop by and see how you all are doing!

And it seems most of you are doing great! So happy to see all of your bumps and baby scan pics, those cute faces! I am just so glad for you! I teared up a bit while reading through the last 20 pages or so, not gonna lie. :)

As for me, there is this theory that my body is alloimmune, in my case meaning it doesn't recognize the baby as its own, and tries to attack it as if it were a bacteria of sorts. So now we are doing lymphocite immunization therapy, they transfer dh's cells into my system for my body to get accustomed to having his cells and recognize the future baby as my own. Super weird, I know! :D We jokingly say I am GMO now. :D Hopefully this works!

Gonna leave you now mamas, wishing for nothing but health and happiness for you and your boys and girls. Sending love!


----------



## PG5K

Thanks everyone, the cake went down very well at her party.
Rach - I made the horn by making a big sausage out of modelling paste and wrapping a plastic stick. Then I painted it in gold edible dust mixed with alcohol.

I do love baking but it's having the time and energy atm to do any. 

I love the scan pictures Topaz!


----------



## PG5K

Hi Mona, so happy to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear about the condition but I do have some hope. My best friend has it too and 2 days ago gave birth to a healthy baby boy. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that soon you will have your baby.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Of course I remember you Mona! I&#8217;m so glad to see an update. I have my fx that things work out for you soon.


----------



## Sander

Aw hi Mona! I think about you all the time! So glad to hear they&#8217;ve figured out what&#8217;s going on and what a cool therapy you&#8217;re doing. Let us know if you start a journal because I&#8217;d definitely like to follow your story!

Big hugs and thanks for the update!


----------



## Mom15

Mona - wishing you all the best and that the treatment will work and bring you your rainbow soon. How long does the treatment take?


----------



## Squig34

Such cute pics topaz!

That cake is amazing PG :)

Hope the bleeding stops Allie.

Welcome, cherrylee! What's your history that you're high risk? Glad your baby girl is doing well though.

Ladders, totally normal to have different centiles on different parts. I was also told that femurs typically measure a week behind & no one seems to know why. But the babies are fine!

At hospital for reduced movements. Naturally she has started to move more since I got here... Been waiting ages. I had this craic with my daughter too, I was hoping to avoid it this time but apparently not.

I remember you too Mona - good luck with your treatment, I hope it works for you & you get a lovely rainbow soon &#127752;


----------



## Sander

Sorry you&#8217;re in the hospital squig - have you gotten to go home yet? This little guy seems super sensitive to noise, so whenever they put the monitors on for the NST he went crazy. If he ever isn&#8217;t moving a lot I just play music near the bump and he gets going!


----------



## Squig34

Yes thanks Sander, I was only there for a couple of hours this morning getting checked - all was well thankfully so I just went on to work then.


----------



## Sander

Glad you&#8217;re alright Squig!

So here&#8217;s a TMI question for everyone - how do you prepare for labour hair-wise down there? I haven&#8217;t been able to shave in ages and I don&#8217;t really want to deal with regrowth from waxing - I&#8217;m assuming nurses/doctors won&#8217;t care one way or the other, but I&#8217;d like to tidy up a little before sharing with the world haha. It&#8217;s just so hard to reach!! What do you ladies do?


----------



## Rach87

Sander last time I just held a mirror and tried to trim up a bit. It made after the birth couple weeks easier to clean myself too. 

On my way to the ob for a check up. Just finished the GTT drink. Ugh. Knowing I cant eat or drink for an hour makes me hungry and thirsty. Lol

Hi Mona! Thanks for stopping in with an update! I hope your treatments work and look forward to your happy announcement in the future.
 



Attached Files:







1D66F97A-C829-4A06-9BFB-E4ECA4304DE0.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Allie84

MONA, Hi!!!! :hugs: Wow so nice to hear from you. Really miss you in here. Good luck with everything and I agree, please start a journal so I can follow your journey.

Ewww good luck Rach. I hated that hour lol. And the whole day after TBH. 

Squig, glad all is well. Its' definitely best to go in for monitoring. I'm sure it'll happen to me, I did it a few times with Alistair. Yesterday I didn't feel Baby for nearly an hour but luckily my OB has kick counts count over 2 hours and I felt her 10 times in the 2nd hour. Since they sleep for a cycle.....it's still stressful!!

Sander....I had DH do it. As you may remember me posting lol. Since then I haven't done any tidying so I will have DH do it again before delivery. He did a pretty good job I think haha.


----------



## curiousowl

Haha Sander. I trimmed while I was in early labor before heading to the hospital, just to clean things up a little.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sander I get dh to trim/shave me down there every so often to keep it from getting too out of control! 

Good luck with the gtt Rach, I had mine on Monday, and I was kinda shocked how terrible it made me feel. I hit 50 mins and felt so sick, I was actually a bit sick in my mouth (SO gross sorry!) but choked it down so they wouldnt make me do it again. Then I nearly passed out twice, had to lay down in a room for a while, the nurses mustve thought I was a right wimp!! I had to go to bed for the rest of the day and still felt rough the day after. I do not remember the Uk test being as hard, I remember having a glass of Lucozade and that was about it!

Squig Im glad all was ok with baby. Im starting to wonder if babys movement patterns are ok....Allie I can go quite a few hours without feeling anything, and honestly I dont think unless baby was in an active stage Id feel 10 kicks in two hours, Id only get that at night I think. Hmmm should I be worried? This baby seems to sleep a lot in the day and up a lot if not all night sometimes. I do have an anterior placenta though so wondering if Im still not feeling everything?


----------



## PG5K

My baby has definitely slowed his movements the last few days. He used to be constantly active but he still moves, just not quite as often. I'm guessing that he's a bit more squished as my bump has definitely grown. I'm still feeling enough not to go to hospital for a check yet but it is also horrible that the pattern has changed. I remember my dd did this too and I went in twice with reduced movement with her.

I have a go shaving myself. I usually go up the sides and around the top a bit so I have a rough idea how it'll look. I definitely can't see to do it myself anymore. I'm in the bath atm and just asked my oh if he wanted to do it but he was way too scared :haha: 

I think my bump has had a massive growth spurt the last few days too. Its looking massive now. I won't see my Midwife for another 4 weeks yet to check if it's normal or a big jump.


----------



## Sander

Lol thanks guys, what would I do without you :p

Rach - the GTT test sucks, I remember taking it and feeling like super jittery all of a sudden, it was like I could feel it when the sugar hit me, and then slowly I felt better. Overall though it wasn&#8217;t the most fun experience!

Fx - as long as baby is eventually active I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much. Especially with an anterior placenta. I have a posterior placenta but can still really tell when he&#8217;s sleeping because I won&#8217;t feel anything for a solid chunk of time, but once he gets going it&#8217;s very obvious he&#8217;s awake haha. Actually I love it when he&#8217;s sleeping because my organs get a break from the boxing match!


----------



## Squig34

Advice here in the UK on movement is that it's not about kick counts but knowing your baby's pattern & being aware of any changes to that (& presumably calling the hospital in such circumstances). Movements should increase til around 32 weeks, then stay static, they should NOT decrease towards the end due to baby running out of space. It's just so worrying when you're the only one who can be responsible! I was also told by the consultant when I was at hospital on Monday that 28+days is a bit early for a pattern to the movements. Which I didn't know but I imagine one should start soon? Some days it feels like she moves so much that she can't be sleeping at all. I know that's not the case but it's strange that she then has quieter days.


----------



## Rach87

Well surprisingly I felt no different after the glucola. When I had it with my dd I was so nauseous and lightheaded and felt disgusting the whole rest of the day. Im really shocked because ive pretty much cut out as much sugar as possible so 50g is quite a huge amount i would think it would make me sick. Hopefully thats a good sign? I&#8217;ll find out either tomorrow or friday. I failed the 1 hour with my dd but passed the 3 hr. Really hoping I dont have to do the 3 hour again. That one is really rough!

And got my tDap while I was there.


----------



## Allie84

Oooh I still need to get my tDap. Hate that one, ugh!! 

Fx, I wouldn't worry, like the rest of you I have pattern changes now too. I think the babes are running out of room. I should clarify I will only feel 10 in 2 hours IF I am doing kick counts. If I'm busy or doing something, I can go along time not feeling anything. Like the whole time I was on my feet in the airport over the weekend I didn't feel her, but once I got on the plane she was squirming around. Today I felt like she was drumming, haha that was random.But her movments seem to have gotten smaller and OB says thats normal and also quality of movements don't count, it's quanitity. Because this baby is less active than Alistair was and my OB said it's personality. 

LOL PG at asking OH and him being scared. Alex nicked me a tiny bit and he felt so bad but over all he did a better job than I could ever do even not pregnant lol.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for everyone reassuring me about movements, its such a worry!

Just had my results back and I passed the GTT, and bloods were ok too. But apparently I have another uti...ugh my fault, I ran out of my usual antibiotics and was meant to get more and forgot. Oh well Ill be picking some more up now!!!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats on the negative test!

OB called and said my iron is low and need to start on an iron supplement. Yay for constipation. Of course the one area I didnt have a problem with will now become a problem. Just in time for baby to be big and make me even more uncomfortable. :dohh:


----------



## Sander

Sorry guys to hear about the UTI + low iron - I think I would die if they wanted me to take more iron - I have such bad hemrhoidds already &#55357;&#56877;

Anyone else&#8217;s LO having major hiccups like ALL THE TIME? Seriously every few hours this kid is a hiccup machine haha


----------



## Allie84

Wooo on passing the GD test FX and Rach....

Rach were you already taking iron in your prenatal? How was your level? Mine was normal at 24 weeks but everyone seems to have low iron so I'm wondering....since my energy level sucks. My prenatal has a ton of iron in it though.........anyways fingers crossed it doesn't cause constipation. My prenatal has a 'digestive enzyme blend' and I'm also on a probiotic......I go through bouts of constipation but it's not terrible like it was in 2nd tri.....

Sander, I feel hiccups a few times a day usually, some days just once and some days not at all. With Alistair I worried he got hiccups too much haha and he was just fine. 

This LO is so much quieter in all ways than her brother, it does weird me out. Pregnant with Alistair I was googling things like 'baby seizure' and 'hyper baby in womb' and 'too many hiccups' and he turned out great and a good baby!! My doctor says not to worry that this baby is different as long as she's moving.....but it's hard not to compare! I'm used to the crazy bongo drums, hiccuping, karate chopping baby Alistair was.......


----------



## ladders

rach iv got low iron too so having to take supplements again, my own fault really as i stoppes taking prenatals about 16 weeks and being veggie it was bound to happen so considered myself told. also had to quickly book myself in for whooping cough vaccine as has to be done before 31 weeks

oh my i would never trust dd near me with a razor let alone my girlie bits! i feel myself sucking it in as i think about it! last time i bought nair (hair removing cream) and just slapped it everywhere and then got into the bath to wash it off and thats my plan again!

started washing baby clothes and putting them away in the nursery mostly so i can figure out what i have and what i still need to buy! i forgot though how handy a bump is to fold teeny baby clothes up on &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Rach87

Fx sorry about the uti. Hope it clears up quick for you. But congrats on no GD too.

Sander I feel hiccups about 1-3 times a day. 

Allie yes my prenatal has 27 mg iron in it. But apparently my body needs more during pregnancy, Ive always been borderline anemic. My iron level was 10.8 and they had me get over the counter iron 65 mg. I do eat yogurt daily and take probiotics so hopefully things will stay regular. 
And how funny my dd was a lunatic in the womb and I was worried too about excessive movement lol!! This baby is much calmer. Hes more of a roller and stretcher than a kick puncher roller dancer that my dd was. And shes pretty much the exact same out as she was in so I have high hopes I&#8217;ll have a mellower baby this time. Please, God, please! Lol


----------



## curiousowl

DD used to get hiccups at least once a day at this point. This baby I&#8217;ve only felt them 4 or 5 times. Funny how different they all are.


----------



## Squig34

Róise constantly had hiccups in utero- I hated the feeling! None with this baby so far, thankfully. But it's quite normal.


----------



## Allie84

This baby got them twice tonight after I had dinner. Is that a coincidence? I think I need to research more how nutrients are passed through the umbilical cord lol. 

She's also having a 'quiet day' which seems to happen every Monday? She is meeting the kick count requirements and her HB is good on the doppler but the movements are just quite small. I know at 32 weeks the movements stop increasing as they run out of room....I wonder if that's what's happening.

Hope everyone is having a good week. Any sleep tips? My sleep is TERRIBLE. I toss and turn and toss and turn and get up to pee all the time, I'm in a light sleep as well and don't seem to get into a deep sleep.


----------



## Mom15

Going for my GD Test in the morning. Cant wait for that lovely drink. Although I must say I love sugar and dont remember it tasting bad to me last time. 

No tips on sleep. If my bladder or my arm having fallen asleep once again doesnt wake me, my toddler does or DH who goes to bed much later than me. And he tries to be so quiet, but I am also not sleeping very deeply right now. Not fun at all.


----------



## Mom15

Oh and here is my little squishy face! Cant wait to give this one a million kisses. We are team yellow, but it looks pretty boyish to me.
 



Attached Files:







35A7BD7F-DB4C-4400-9F65-97EEE973E0DB.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Allie84

Awwww look at that face!!! :)

YES I get my arm falling asleep as well. What IS that? I thought it was just me! Ugh so uncomfortable. My poor DH has been sleeping on the couch for a few weeks now as I'm just SO up and down. 

Good luck on your test. Haha the drink is NASTY and I too love sugar. Just not 50 g of it in 5 minutes and neon orange haha.


----------



## Mom15

I dont get it why they have to color it. Last time mine was bright red. Its not like it is going to taste better. I heard that limbs falling asleep has to do with the relaxin. Just what one person told me, never researched it myself. Been meaning to ask my doc but keep forgetting. 
Getting a ton of BH tonight. Not painful at all but there are a lot of them which worries me a bit. Will sleep now and hope they subside. Need to drink more water tomorrow!!


----------



## curiousowl

My drink wasn&#8217;t colored this time! They told me they stopped adding color to the ones they get. It was actually a little strange to drink something so strongly flavored that was clear, haha. Maybe it&#8217;s because I was expecting it to be bright orange like last time.


----------



## ladders

ahh mom look at that face! its so clear! its making me want another scan now! i had 3d scan with dd but not this this time which im feeling a tad guilty about!

allie my sleep is awful too, restless legs when trying to fall sleep which also stop dh falling asleep and then which ever side im on my hip starts hurting so i have to roll over like 200 times a night! 

speaking of hiccups doug has them now as i type lol


----------



## Mom15

The funny thing is. I didnt pay for the 3D. During my growth scan she suddenly switched the machine over. I was so excited. I always asked for the same tech because she is so nice! Off to drink my sugar juice now :) Im already starving.


----------



## Allie84

You are luck you got a clear drink haha. I mean there is not reason for all of that random coloring. 

ladders sorry you're not sleeping well either! Anyone else still waking on their back? I keep doing it still and I'm so mad at myself!!


----------



## Sander

Allie I try emptying my bladder and not drinking more water like an hour before bed and that helps with the getting up to pee. I also have a very specific pillow system haha, but I still do end up tossing and turning quite a bit. And YES I keep waking up on my back as well which is awful - I&#8217;m trying more and more pillows to wedge myself on my side, but it&#8217;s so frustrating because what else can we do??


----------



## Squig34

Super cute pic, mom! Hope your GD test goes well.

A midwife told me that if you're going to sleep on your side, that's all you can do - it's actually good that you're waking when you're on your back because it allows you to go on your side again. I'm not a back sleeper anyway, but lying on my back is much too uncomfortable for me now.

In fact, my back is really sore. I can hardly move today. It's been coming on the past week, but I didn't expect it to get this bad. Getting out of bed (& of course worse in the night when woken by a crying toddler!) has been pretty difficult the past few days too.

No sleep tips as I sleep lightly too. Oh, except that on those rare occasions when DH gets up with DD & I don't have to get up, I usually get 2-3 hours of deeper sleep then. I recommend that you ladies all try that &#128540;


----------



## Mom15

Still died with red 40! Dont get it. Anyway dont have results yet, but hoping I dont have it like last time.
 



Attached Files:







DC58E129-06CB-4301-BD29-BCE58460E907.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rach87

Mine was clear this time and surprisingly subtley flavored. Tasted like semi flat orange pop. Last time it was neon orange. Glad they skipped the dye - not necessary. 

Going for my monthly growth scan tomorrow! Excited but nervous since Ive cut out sugar and lost a couple pounds. Hes still very active and I feel like hes getting bigger but my bump doesnt seem to have grown. I may just be imagining it though because at my 28 week check up my fundal height was 27. (At 24 weeks i only measured 22) 

Why cant pregnancy just be rainbows and butterflies???


----------



## Sander

Has anyone had loose stools lately? I&#8217;ve been so badly constipated this whole time and now for the past few days I&#8217;m having the opposite problem. I&#8217;m not feeling sick, and it&#8217;s been going on for several days. I mean, I prefer this to constipation but I heard your body can prep for labour this way up to 6 weeks in advance. Anyone have experience/know about this? Obviously 6 weeks would put me somewhere around 37/38 weeks so I&#8217;d be happy if this was a real thing haha


----------



## ladders

sander i was going to ask the same thing, iv never had the constipation but the last 1 and a half to 2 week iv had really loose poos, like every single time i go!


----------



## Mom15

I failed my glucose test &#128557; My number was 149. Now I have to do the 3h test. Feeling lost....what should I eat?


----------



## Mom15

My usual breakfast is either special k with strawberries and whole milk or whole wheat/multigrain bread from our local bakery with either honey or marmalade. That sounds all way to carb/sugar loaded now. Feeling guilty


----------



## Sander

Sorry mom15 :( Are you asking about regular breakfast or for your next test? Because I think the 3 hour is fasting anyways so you won&#8217;t have to worry about it. But if you mean regular breakfast, you could do low sugar yogurt which can be really yummy, or some sliced cucumber/tomato with salt, you could have eggs and avocado, you could make an omelet with some veggies. Ummmm what else? I know it&#8217;s not the healthiest but you can still do like sausages or bacon with breakfast on occasion, or you could have veggies and hummus? Anyways there&#8217;s a few ideas haha


----------



## Mom15

Thank you Sanders! I was asking for regular everyday nutrition as even if I pass the three hour test, I feel like I need to change my diet. Growing up in Germany Im used to a sweet breakfast (jellies, honey, Nutella on bread or rolls) and savory breakfast I like would be deli meats which are off limits. I guess that leaves cheese, but I guess I need to research if and how much bread is ok. I will do eggs and veggies for breakfast if thats what is best for baby and I but it brings back feelings of first trimester nausea thinking of it. 
For dinner I got chicken, asparagus and mushrooms hoping thats ok. For lunch I had salad (lettuce, veggies, feta and egg) with oil and vinegar only. My snack this afternoon will be hummus, Brokkoli and a little cheddar. I wonder if I will lose weight if thats how I will eat from now on.


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, I've just had a catch up of the last few days as I'm in France having a last family holiday.
We've done so much walking that I'm either really hungry or have no appetite. It's been really nice though so far. We're staying in a huge farmhouse in Brittany. 

Mom - sorry you've got to do the next gtt. It sucks fasting for it. In the UK I've only ever done the 3 hour one.

Sander - the last couple of days hasn't been too good on my stomach. I had a sudden bout of it after walking up the Mon Saint Michael and then this morning as well so I don't know if its the change of exercise for me. Mostly it's been quite painful to poop for a while so I'm glad to not have the pain.

Rach - I hope your growth is going well when you next have your bump measured. The bump measuring isn't the most accurate way for them to check but at least it gives you an idea. Well done on cutting out sugar, my sugar is way too high at the moment as I'm loving French patisserie!

My sleep has been pretty crap on holiday but I think it might be my body getting ready for baby sleep as I don't feel like I need to nap at all despite the broken sleep.


----------



## fxmummyduck

How about porridge/oatmeal mom15? Really fills you up but also keeps your blood sugar levels steady. If you dont like it plain put a few raisins in. And I find Greek yoghurt a great breakfast, high protein...add some almonds and it will be really good for you!


----------



## Mom15

Oats is a good idea, I just cant do the warm soggy version. I like them uncooked in milk. Guess I have to leave off the sugar I usually put on it, but I have raspberries I can add. And we always have a good full fat Greek yoghurt. And I need to get nuts. Ok, this is starting to sound yummy.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all for your help :)

Enjoying my yoghurt snack now. I think out of fear of eating the wrong thing I didnt eat enough today. Feeling light headed and like a headache is coming on. Probably the carb withdrawal.
 



Attached Files:







D731B4BD-F437-43D3-A345-ECB38C876E7E.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you failed the test mom, although I have no suggestions for nice food. I've been eating junk all the way this pregnancy, I don't know what I'd have eaten if I'd failed a GTT!

Glad you're having a nice holiday PG.


----------



## Rach87

Mom I feel you on the difficulty trying to find things to eat while cutting sugar and carbs! My usual day is a packet plain oatmeal with a packet of low sugar-brown sugar oatmeal (plain is just too gross but the low sugar one is only 4gms of sugar) or possibly plain cheerios with either a few chocolate chips or a small amount of another cereal for flavor added in. I eat greek yogurt daily. Try to eat a bit of meat each day. Eggs with smoked sausage and cheese is another good protein packed meal. Pinterest has great diabetic pregnancy meal ideas too! 

Ladders and sander I wish I was having that problem. I was great in that area but since starting the iron supplement not much is moving. Lol

Posted in the fb group but figured id update here too. Had a growth scan today. Baby measuring perfect in the 55th percentile and already weighing 3lbs 1oz!
 



Attached Files:







B6908722-DF96-4236-8BEE-C96682AA6631.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









CF8E0283-EFDD-4D2F-BCFA-519A57E7E20F.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









966F36A9-FF98-4951-91F6-938D4481CE97.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









45C33615-BDCC-44D2-ABF1-84452DDB5B00.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









CB58AF7B-C5BF-4605-82F9-8FA3592AC3CC.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allie84

Mom, I had GD with Alistair....if you fail the GTT they will have you meet with a dietitian but mine was well controlled by diet and here's how I ate -- match every carb with a protein, so if you DO eat oatmeal eat an egg or cheese stick. The carbs in anything should never be more than the combined fiber, fat and protein. I was able to eat pretty much any food I fancied as long as I balanced it all out. Also, take a walk after every meal as it helps lower your blood sugar and drink a lot of water. :hugs: 

Regarding tummy issues....while pregnant I always go through periods of terrible constipation followed by the opposite. I think we can just blame EVERYTHING on hormones!!!

Rach glad your growth scan went great, I know you were worried since you lost a few pounds. Right in the middle, he's so cute!! 

PG, enjoy France!! Cant' wait to hear more about it!!

AFM, I'm officially uncomfortable haha. It's getting hard to get out of bed, off the couch, etc. I think I'm waddling a bit, esp by the end of the day. Tonight Alistair has a 'new sibling' class at the hospital, which I'm excited about for him. He's so interested in the baby so I think this will be fun. :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Great scan Rach! Glad baby is growing well.

Hope the eating is going ok mom, I think the ladies have given great advice in here...think Ill try out some suggestions too.

Allie Ive been officially uncomfortable for a while now!

I feel huge :( Im pretty sure Im almost the size I was full term with ds already, so Im seriously freaking out about how to get through the next 10 weeks. We have a beach holiday booked for the first of May and I tried every swimsuit I own on including my maternity suit and nothing fits. I stood in front of the mirror and just couldnt get my head around how big I already am. Im not usually one to worry about it too much, but I feel like I look terrible :(

Sorry for the moan! Its also my wedding Anniversary today and I dont know if dh has planned anything, or if he feels like Im not up to it as Im still having awful headaches a lot. Id love to get ready and put on something cute and go out, but dont think thats going to happen.


----------



## Sander

Aw fx try not to worry but I know what you mean - I tried some shorts on that were giant on me and they barely fit now but not because of the bump it&#8217;s like around the thighs they&#8217;re tight. Ugh

But happy anniversary! Ours is April 11 but we&#8217;re also celebrating this weekend :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks sander, yeh its like across my back just above my butt seems really wide, and my thighs too. Even maternity trousers/shorts that go over the bump are too tight and making my skin itch and go red. Looking forward to warm weather so I can wear maxi dresses.

Happy Anniversary to you too!


----------



## Squig34

Happy anniversary FX! Ours is 17th April. We're just going to go out for lunch so we don't have to get a babysitter but can eat a meal in peace &#128514;

Good news about your scan Rach &#128512; very clear pics too! Do you think baby looks like either of you?
Hope Alastair enjoys his class Allie.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you, I think I am finding a balance. I think the first couple of days I cut out too many carbs. I felt terrible. Ill see what the 3h test brings which I will do Tuesday morning and should have the result Wednesday morning. Even if I pass it I feel like I should still be good and watch my carbs. 

And I hear you, fx, I keep asking myself how I am going to handle my toddler in a few weeks when he throws a tantrum. Its getting very hard physically.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Happy Anniversary for the 17th squig! Dh made dinner last night we had a quiet one at home, but hes made some reservations for somewhere in DC for next Friday night so that should be nice.

Just had a super teary moment on my dh, Im really struggling with ds being demanding at the moment. Hes not being badly behaved but he wants to be engaged with you constantly. Talking a lot, playing with him, and even if he plays alone theres a constant mum look at this, mum check this out, mum watch me, mum say this, mum you be the Dr, mum what kind of animal am I, mum mum mum mum....all day!!!!!! I literally dont have a minute to even think my own thoughts and its making me irritable and Im finding it exhausting. Anyone else feeling like they dont have the reserves for much at the moment? Dh has taken him out for a bit so I can have some peace and quiet. Im really missing having family and friends around, its tough being on your own all the time.

Sorry for the pity party, thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Sander

Fx this is our first so I can&#8217;t compare having a toddler in the house but I&#8217;ve noticed my patience has gone down tremendously in the past few months. I&#8217;ve always loved kids and have always worked with kids - but now even visiting my nieces is a huge strain because they&#8217;re very demanding (6 and 3), and I just don&#8217;t have the patience that I used to. 
I&#8217;m thinking it&#8217;s probably a hormonal thing, especially because we&#8217;re all in the final stretch and just being pregnant is hard enough without tiny people demanding attention!


----------



## curiousowl

Fx, definitely. My patience with DD (almost 3) is way down. And I feel bad but she needs/wants so much from and I just feel drained all the time. I'm a SAHM and it's so hard. We don't have any family around either until we move this summer and it is rough.


----------



## Rach87

Fx I completely understand. Dd is 2 1/2 and refuses to entertain herself. And shes high energy. Im a sahm and my dh is a firefiggter/paramedic who works 24 hr shifts. Its extremely exhausting physically and mentally. I cant get anything done around the house ever because of the &#8220;mom, mom, mom!&#8221; And she insists on running to the opposite end of the house in order to show me something. So I spend half my day just walking around the house following her. :( shes pretty decently behaved for her age just very needy. Im starting to stress we have basically nothing ready for this new guy and its impossible to do anything with her. Ugh!! In addition to that our rental house that had a fire is in the midst of being remodeled so were having to go over there every week and go to the stores to pick out replacement fixtures, flooring, paint, etc. so overwhelmed!!!

On the positive note the extra Iron supplement I started taking has made a huge improvement in my energy and mental clarity and I seem to be sleeping better. I finally feel decent! Just in time to be as big as a house and miserable. LOL


----------



## ladders

fx i totally get you! dh always reports that him and dd have had a film/duvet morning or she's played and he's watched football etc when im at work but when im with her she cant play on her own its mammy come play my farm, come play my play doh, come play my room etc etc etc i not even allowed to play on the settee i have to be on the floor and its getting really uncomfortable now im so big. She starts pre school tomorrow though and thats each morning during term time, im both gutted about it but relieved to get a bit of time to myself as im feeling like im starting to struggle with this pregnancy now and im supposed to be working till 38 weeks &#128557;


----------



## Sander

So DH and I had sex for the first time in ages and he said there was hardly any room - he says he could only get like an inch or so in before hitting the &#8216;top&#8217;. How low does the cervix get at this point? I want to check myself later, but I&#8217;m curious if any of you know offhand.


----------



## Allie84

Sander said:


> So DH and I had sex for the first time in ages and he said there was hardly any room - he says he could only get like an inch or so in before hitting the top. How low does the cervix get at this point? I want to check myself later, but Im curious if any of you know offhand.

Haven't tried recently myself but we did it at 38 weeks with my DS and although it hurt (we were trying to self-induce) he seemed to be able to get far in there. I don't think it was like normal ---- TBH I just remember it hurting but I was desperate to go into labor to avoid induction so I acted like I liked it. :winkwink: One inch seems too small --- my guess is your are swollen and tight and he didn't want to hurt you!


----------



## Allie84

Glad the iron supplement is working Rach! Reminds me I need to ask at my appt Tues to get mine checked.

I'm really itchy and I need to ask about that too. I don't have the itchy hand and feet common with choleostastis....it's really my breasts and my armpits BUT since it's related to the liver and gallbladder and I had a gallbladder attack a few months ago I'm going to ask for those blood tests! 

I actually start weekly appointments and NSTs this week. I also have a growth scan on Tuesday.

Hmmm I cannot relate to the toddler life anymore since DS is 6 and a half!! He's been acting a bit off......really emotional. I think he's getting a bit anxious about the changes. But in general he's low maintenance atm.


----------



## Mom15

Im with you ladies who have toddlers. It is sooo physically and mentally exhausting. Those of you first time moms, enjoy the hell out of this pregnancy. I just want to lay on the couch for 5 min, impossible. I love DS to death but I am running out of energy. I dont know how I manage in a few weeks. I guess I just will. He is also a good kid, but wants to be with me, help me 24/7. He is really figuring out delaying things like getting into the car seat, putting on pjs etc. Tonight I walked out of his room and ask DH to get him into his pjs because I was about to lose it. We are getting closer ladies. Itll all be worth it!


----------



## Sander

Hm that could be it Allie because I checked myself a couple hours later and couldnt reach anything but it was feeling verrrry swollen and much tighter than normal. Thats going to loosen back up when its time for the baby to come right? Haha... :wacko:


----------



## ladders

sander i don't think it will be your cervix height but some days i also feel like im quite swollen and engorged down there and it usually feels worse after sex so maybe its the increase in blood flow down there.
first day at pre school done and she really wnjoted enjoyed it thankfully! tomorrow im going to go buy baby clothes while she is there abd try to get organised for this little man


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> sander i don't think it will be your cervix height but some days i also feel like im quite swollen and engorged down there and it usually feels worse after sex so maybe its the increase in blood flow down there.
> first day at pre school done and she really wnjoted enjoyed it thankfully! tomorrow im going to go buy baby clothes while she is there abd try to get organised for this little man

My DD just started preschool too and loves it!


----------



## ladders

My DD just started preschool too and loves it![/QUOTE]

what hours is she going? im feeling a bit guilty she is going to be there so much not sure if i should reduce her hours


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> My DD just started preschool too and loves it!

what hours is she going? im feeling a bit guilty she is going to be there so much not sure if i should reduce her hours[/QUOTE]

She's only there one morning a week currently. Over the summer it will be 2 mornings a week. I'm not sure if yours is public or private. My only option is private so cost factors into how much I'm able to send her. If she's happy and you're happy, I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## Allie84

Awww don't feel bad about preschool!! It's honestly great for them! :) :thumbup:

Those of you with kids who understand a new baby is coming, I know I said Alistair was easy but emotional, and today that was really shown, the emotional side. He cried and said he was scared of Baby coming because I wouldn't be able to play with him and because he didn't think I'd love him as much. Then he asked if I loved him and Baby Clara the same or if I loved her more. I said 'I love you the same and my heart has room to love you both the same but you will always be my first and my little boy' and I don't think I convinced him. Any ideas?!?! :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Allie Im struggling with similar things with my 4 year old, but hes not quite as good at expressing things as Alistair yet. I think you said all the right things. Have you got him any books about being a big brother? Ive bought ds one but I think Ill look in the library and find a few more. If he understands that yes you might not be able to play all the time with him as babies need x,y and z but it wont be like that for too long, and explain how he can be helping you and and when baby is feeding you can have cuddles/stories together etc All we can do is reassure, show lots of affection and understanding and keep them talking about it. Ds gets sad with me that I cant crawl around on the floor and wrestle him anymore etc I think its taking a LONG time for him especially as I was so sick in the beginning and in bed a lot, hes had enough of Mummy being out of action.

Im going to get a present from the baby when theyre born for him and just try and be really aware that its going to be a big change, and figure out with dh how to give him enough time and attention.


----------



## Sander

Oh Allie fx&#8217;s idea of a present is a good one - I know a lot of people do it at birth but maybe you can go out and buy a few little gifts to give him like once a week from the baby up until she&#8217;s born? Maybe that would help him feel better!


----------



## Mom15

Officially diagnosed with GD :( Meeting with dietitian next Tuesday to get educated and get a glucose meter! Sucks, but other people have to deal with this for the rest of their life. I am hopefully done with it after the pregnancy.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Oh no, sorry mom15 :hugs: a lot of times gd can be well controlled with diet so hopefully that is the case for you.


----------



## Mom15

Thats what I am hoping. 

On the positive side, it appears that my insurance covers an electric breast pump 100% :)


----------



## Allie84

Mom15, boo, but it really can be easily controlled with diet. Since I had it before you can always talk to me.....it's not so bad testing your blood sugars and the diet is not too hard to stick to. You'll get some extra monitoring now which to me is always a good thing. My guess is they will induce you around 39 weeks if you don't have baby naturally by then.....it will all be okay!! 

Thanks for the advice ladies. I will definitely do a present from Baby Clara. It's so hard. I feel really bad for Alistair. :( I wish I could help him understand how much I love him and we all love him. Today he said 'Clara doesn't love me!' 'Nobody will love me anymore!' He's really struggling with it......


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Allie! I will let you know if I have any questions. More than anything I would struggle with an induction. Of course I want the best for the baby, but I would have a really hard time accepting someone else is deciding for my baby when to be born. I dont like any intervention. I guess I wont worry about it until the time comes. And DS was born at 37w5d so hopefully this one will be early too to avoind the pressure of induction.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah induction is no fun, I can tell you that. :( They would have induced me at 39 because of GD but due to my blood pressure I got induced at 38 and 2 and had him at 38 and 3. Alistair 'only' weighed 7lbs 6 oz which they said was impressive for a GD baby (and showed I did well at diet control)....so I think as long your LO doesn't get too big you have a good chance at going into labor naturally before they would induce.....fingers crossed......:)


----------



## ladders

oh thats rubbish mom i really feel for you! all i eat is carbs so id be struggling big time if i had it.

curious she now gets 30 hours childcare free a week during term time so shes started everyday 9 till 1 and after the summer holidays im going to keep her off on thurs so can still do term time day trips. i wanted to get hervsettled before baby comes so she doesn't fewl pushed out and she needs to go as she has only before been looked after by family so would be too much of a shock to start school without pre school. i just feel guilty and i miss having her around although i have felt like i have more energy to play with her when she comes home and dont have to juggle jobs with playing with her as iv got them done while shes there so thats been a bonus.

allie iv had the same with dd, thought she was doing really well till she kept asking me where the lady for boy baby was, i kept asling her what did she mean until she said where's boy babies mummy, i said im his mummy and she had a complete meltdown crying saying no im her mummy not babies mummy etc, it was very cute but did make me worry how shes going to cope as she is very possessive of me. iv bought her a special doll its quite lifelike as her present from baby so she can feel.like she has something to look after too


----------



## PG5K

Oh no Allie, I'm sorry to hear your little boy is taking it hard. For Alice, I took her to the build a bear workshop and she made a teddy for herself and her baby brother. She's quite into helping choose things and I do try and get a little something for her when getting something for her brother - like I bought her a book after buying the nursery things. Obviously it's not comparable in terms of cost but she was happy.

I'm sorry to hear you have GD mom. Hopefully with the support then you'll be able to control it with diet.

I had a lovely holiday in France, it's a shame to be back in work. We did loads of walking every day and I expected to be in pain with my hips but it was actually the other way round, most of the pain went away. I think it's sitting all day at work that's the issue. 
Its scary to think that any of us may go into labour soon! I'm feeling huge and keep getting shooting pains low down but I honestly think I'll be over due again.
I need to get my hospital bag ready soon, I feel a lot less prepared this time than I did before, maybe a little too relaxed! Has anyone else started their yet?


----------



## Sander

PG we haven&#8217;t gotten many things ready either - we&#8217;re planning on installing the car seat and finishing packing the hospital bag around 35/36 weeks. We&#8217;re taking a prenatal class next Saturday - but we still need to get a bassinet which is high on my priority list as his crib doesn&#8217;t fit in our bedroom and so he doesn&#8217;t have anywhere to sleep yet haha

Been definitely feeling off the past couple of days. I&#8217;ve really noticed my stomach seems to have shrunk as if I eat too much I feel like I run completely out of room and need to throw up. Also having more pelvic pressure and Braxton Hicks that actually feel like what I would imagine a contraction to feel like as opposed to the cramping that I&#8217;ve been getting all throughout. 7.5 weeks to go!


----------



## hollyw79

I'm ready.. Dear baby.. Please come 38ish weeks. Just right...not too early...not too late :rofl:

(I'm not technically ready :haha:)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Think Im too organised, my bag is pretty much packed baring last minute items. 

I think we have all our baby items too. I even got a car seat yesterday from the toys r us sale for the next stage. I feel like I have ages to go too 30+3 today and fully expecting to go over due like the last too. 

Not sure what Im gonna do for the next 10+ weeks.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear about the GD mom.

Poor Alistair, Allie. Hopefully once baby is here, he'll feel differently. I'm sure it's strange for him having been the only one for so long, but hopefully he will adjust really well. I think my DD will be quite jealous of me holding another baby, but she'll get over it - she'll be just 2. I've got her a present from the baby too.

I'm having a section at 37 weeks so I haven't even thought about my hospital bag - I've just been so focussed on that date but I guess I should prepare nonetheless as anything could happen. My bump has been hard & tight & sore a lot in the past week. Not like contractions but I don't know why as I don't recall this with my daughter. Everything was fine at my appointment on Tuesday though.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ladies, Ill get to replying to everyone but right now I need all your help to stop me freaking out!!!!

I went on a hospital tour yesterday, and it hasnt made me feel better about not being in a birth Centre :cry: I dont know whats wrong with me, they were friendly, have 5 stars for safe births etc, they do a lot to advocate with breastfeeding and are a baby friendly hospital, there are midwives there etc BUT my non trusting negative cynical side is screaming at me that Ill end up with all these interventions I dont want, be strapped to the bed unable to move or be straight off for a c section at the first decel they see on the monitor. My brain just wont let me see all the positive things, and Im freaking out so bad I feel like telling my dh I just want to get on a plane and go home :cry: 

How can I get over this? I can feel my fight or flight mode kicking in, and I think I was being really defensive while trying to talk my concerns through with my husband. I feel like its me against the big bad hospital machine, and if I cant trust the process here then this is not going to go well.

I dont want to be that patient who the nurses and midwives are complaining about at the nurses station because Im saying no to everything and being difficult (I have issues with caring too much what people think of me) but I dont want to be pushed around either. I even felt bad asking on the tour if its ok to say no to the eye gel :sad:

Please help me calm down!!!


----------



## Allie84

FX, I've never given birth in the UK but living in both countries with so many family members born in the UK, I know what you mean about the difference. :hugs: You DO have a lot of power and control over your own birth. Just make sure it's all in your birth plan and it's clear to the nurses when you arrive. Does your hospital offer gas and air? Mine does but I know most in the US still don't......but yours might! But you can take advantage of your private room at least and use their tools like a birthing ball, a bath, etc.....I had a tub in my room with my last labor and I was ALWAYS in it. Change is scary and the uknown is scary....but really, don't worry about saying no or offending the nurses. This is YOUR birthing experience. Also check our your hospital's C-Section rates....you can see if they are low or average or higher than the national average. Mine is a lot lower which is heartening if I DO decide to try for a vaginal. If yours is higher you can be prepared for it. I had the option for a C Section with my DS a bunch of times as my labor was a struggle and I kept saying no no no and even though my labor was traumatic, my doctor was respectful of my wishes and let me push for 4 hours!!! All the while offering to go in and do a C-Section. They would have made me eventually, obviously, but I luckily didn't get there......

----------------

Add me to the unprepared list!!! I'm starting to feel a tad panicky. I want to buy a special 'going home' outfit but she has a TON of clothes already that I feel she could wear a new outfit every day for a month (in newborn, and then 0-3 and then 3-6 months...she has so many clothes). And I've only bought like 3 items lol....none of them newborn size. Haven't thought of a bag, but our carseat is arriving in the post today, at least. We have a bassinet....in the flatpack box haha. SO UNPREPARED!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Fx, have you thought about hiring a doula? I gave birth hoping to have a med-free birth in a hospital last time, with a fairly intervention-happy OB, and my doula made me feel so much more confident. She knew what I wanted and I knew that if I wasn't in a place to speak up for myself, she would do it.

I agree, go in with a birth plan, and try to remember who cares what they think of you. By their next shift they won't even remember, they have so many patients. It's your right to refuse any intervention and you can ask them to not even offer. If it's an emergency, you will know, no one will be asking permission then.

Also, I have a bunch of friends who have given birth med-free in hospitals all over the US, including in ones with very high C section rates, so it is very, very possible.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you Allie and curious, I keep re reading all your advice and it is a help, I think its partly the change and the unknown. Im going to write my birth plan and make sure dh understands why I dont want certain things, he was great at speaking up for me with ds when they nearly gave me an episiotomy, so I trust him completely to back me up. 

Yes Allie they have gas and air, but no tubs, which is a shame as I was in a birthing pool for most of my labour last time.

Curious I did think about a doula, but I dont think we can really afford it...its already cost so much with the high risk extra scans etc but if Im still feeling no better I might suggest it to dh and see what he says.

Thank you ladies for being so understanding, hopefully Ill calm down about it and get my head around being somewhere different.

Back to normal topic of conversation...I still have SO much to get ready!! I finally got the bassinet on Wednesday yay, its all ready to go with sheets. Havent ordered the car seat/stroller yet but its been chosen. I have 2 blankets but no swaddles, 5 newborn vests and 2 sleepsuits, no other outfits!!! No wipes, nappies eek literally nothing else!! I have a prescription for a breast pump but need to ring the insurance company. Nothing for me and postpartum clothes etc I have so much left to get!


----------



## Squig34

I was also going to suggest a birth plan & talking to your husband about what you want so he can advocate for you - good to know he's been able to do that for you before.


----------



## Allie84

I'm glad you are feeling a bit better!! 

Thank you to everyone for the advice about Alistair. I hope we can help him feel better about the baby soon. It's so much change!!


----------



## PG5K

Are you feeling any better FX? I know a little of what you're feeling. The hospital I had my dd in now doesn't have a maternity unit so I'm going to a new hospital. There's no tour there and when I've been to visit my friend it seemed so big and impersonal. I feel really sad that I can't go back to what's familiar to me.
I don't know how American hospitals work but I'm sure when you're in labour then they will try and respect your wishes as there's nothing scarier than a woman giving birth. 

I'm the same that I really care about what other people think and I try not to make a fuss but luckily my oh is the opposite so if I don't or do want something but I'm too scared to pipe up then he will say it for me. You could always send thank you card to the Midwife afterwards if it helps ease your worry about 'being awkward' even if you've not even actually been awkward at all. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's not organised. This weekend I want to get the crib from my sisters as currently we have a cotbed (in it's box in an partially decorated nursery!) 
I've been given some nappies and clothes but I haven't got anything post partum like pads, nipple pads. If I went into labour now my oh would have to raid a supermarket very quickly :haha:
I might try and start my bag this weekend.


----------



## cherrylee

Sorry for the late reply, I went AWOL for a bit...

I have a history of post partum hemorrhage as well as 10 previous losses (two mid term) and have also had a previous LEEP procedure so they want to keep me monitored.



Squig34 said:


> Welcome, cherrylee! What's your history that you're high risk? Glad your baby girl is doing well though.


----------



## cherrylee

So the dr told me today that baby is breech. She then went on to casually tell me no big deal, we will just do a quick c section like this was something completely fine and not a major surgery. I said ummm no, Id rather have a natural birth please. Im only 29 weeks today so I still have time for baby to move into place. So then she says... oh okay, well we can try turning her later if she doesnt move and then I will induce you right after. UGHHHHHHH!

I was induced with my last baby due to a partial placental abruption and a positive group B, it went well and I managed without pain medication but Im really hoping to just go naturally with this one as I did with my other three. *sigh*

That leads me to my question...

My placenta is completely anterior again this time and I went on dr google and read that turning baby with a anterior placenta can cause an abruption. Anyone here familiar with this stuff?


----------



## Sander

Cherry I haven&#8217;t read that but I believe it&#8217;s emtirely possible - especially because they apply pressure like that after delivery to help detach it. But I think your doctor is a bit full of it as when I went in to the hospital at 28+5 they did an ultrasound and when I asked if baby was head down the tech said oh yeah but he has plenty of room right now to move and flip around. And she was a hospital radiologist (?) whatever the step up from technician is. It&#8217;s basically all she does all day and she was confident that baby has plenty of space at 29 weeks. So I&#8217;d try not to worry too much! Your LO has tons of time to turn around


----------



## topazicatzbet

Cherry. That seems crazy. Baby still has loads of time to turn. In the UK they don't even worry until at least 34 weeks. Not sure about the anterior placenta but it would make sense.


----------



## PG5K

It does sound a bit early to worry about being head down yet. At my 28 week appointment the baby was across, like in a hammock. If its a natural birth you'd like then hopefully there's plenty of time and space to go yet.

I don't know what's up with me today but I'm absolutely exhausted. I could just fall asleep at my laptop right now!


----------



## Allie84

Cherry, this baby was breech at my 28 week scan and head down this week at my 32 week scan. They had told me not to worry until 35 weeks. I also have an anterior placenta....I can see where they couldn't manually move baby with it....but you have SO MUCH TIME left I wouldn't worry. 

PG I am pretty tired. I'm back to work today after a few months off (just supply teaching) and of course this morning was one morning I slept to my alarm and coud keep sleeping!!

PG I can't believe your hospital doesn't have a tour, I hate unknowns. In fact I'm retouring my hospital this weekend as I had Alistair with me last time and I don't think I took a lot in and I started to get nervous about how it was all new to me. I'm also in a new hospital from DS.


----------



## Rach87

30 1/2 weeks. Still have 9 1/2 to go. My smile in my weekly pics is a very inaccurate portrayal of how I feel. Lol. I honestly dont know how Im going to make it. Ugh so exhausted and everything hurts. Braxton hicks for pretty much anything I do. So annoying. 

I finally feel mildly prepared for baby. I ordered everything we needed (double stroller, diaper pail, onesies/pants 0-3m, new monitor, breast pump, bottles, sound machine, etc) just waiting on the stroller to be delivered from target and my breast pump from the insurance company. Babys room is still a computer room, but I really cant do anything until we transition our dd to her big girl bed since were using her crib for the new guy. Reusing a lot of stuff from her - bassinet, swaddlers, blankets, etc. so I feel that if he comes early even if his room isnt set we have everything else we&#8217;ll need. Plus he&#8217;ll be in our room for a while anyways. 

Cherry my ob said they dont really worry about babys position until 36 weeks, like the other ladies said baby still has a decent amount of space to flip around. This guys flipped a few times the past couple weeks. He&#8217;s been head down at every scan but 2 days ago at my check up he was breech. 

Also have my induction date set for 40 + 1 on June 21st. I dont want to be induced and they actually scheduled me for 39 weeks but I refused it so the dr said shes fine with me at least going to my due date in hopes I&#8217;ll go i to labor naturally like last time so they changed it. (Having lupus they wont let me go over bc of high risk of placental failure towards the end of pregnancy)
 



Attached Files:







68AF70CD-0BDF-4B9B-A089-CE86D5087AA5.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PG5K

Allie, I know what you mean. I remember a tour with my last hospital but I asked about it this time and they said they don't do it. I hate not being prepared about where we are going. I don't even know if they have a big tub for a water birth as that's what I wanted last time.

I'm sorry you're not feeling too great Rach. Does the lupus make you extra tired too? You do look fab on your pictures though.
I have so many braxton hicks. I had nothing last time but second pregnancy I just need to eat or move or the baby moves then my stomach is rock hard. I'm hoping it helps the birth anyway.

I had a little nap this afternoon. I had to do a 3 hour round trip for a meeting at work then I was working at home in the afternoon and started to struggle. I couldn't concentrate or barely keep my eyes open so I had a half hour nap.
I've made a cake tonight for my friends little boys birthday. It's an orange monster :haha:


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks ladies. Youd think that since this is my fifth, Id know a thing or two by now. Honestly, its been different each pregnancy and I have such bad anxiety that I tend to stress and fixate about any little thing the dr tells me. 

Fingers crossed she gets in the right direction in time!

PG5K, dont feel bad about being tired. I slept in today, I guess I was dead to the world. My 8 year old got up and got to school on his own but was an hour late. Ugh my bad. 

Anyone else here have a hubby that works out of town 3-4 weeks at a time?


----------



## Rach87

Thanks PG. yes i have terrible exhaustion and fatigue with lupus. Some days better than others. I have to really think out and strategize my weeks and days so I dont use up to much energy if I have something to do the next day. Its mentally exhausting having to think and prepare my every move. I also have fibromyalgia so the aches and pains get in there whenever and as often as they like. Its super fun. But I do my best and try to manage and take care of myself so I avoid flares. 

Cherry my hubby works 24 hr shifts. Which is pretty rough, because he often has to come home and nap if he&#8217;s been up all night. Then when he is up he has to do whatever errands and tasks need to be done. Then back to work, so I&#8217;m on my own quite often. What does your hubby do? Being alone 3 or 4 weeks I would die. Lol


----------



## cherrylee

Rach87 said:


> Cherry my hubby works 24 hr shifts. Which is pretty rough, because he often has to come home and nap if hes been up all night. Then when he is up he has to do whatever errands and tasks need to be done. Then back to work, so Im on my own quite often. What does your hubby do? Being alone 3 or 4 weeks I would die. Lol

Yikes that sounds rough, poor guy!

Mine is a flowback operator in the oil patch. Hes been at it since feb of 2017 and was only home a total of 8-9 weeks last year. It is exhausting since both our families are in Manitoba and sask. so Im alone when hes gone.


----------



## Squig34

You've been through the mill Cherry, all that anxiety is understandable but agreeing it's way too early to worry about baby's position. I'm really impressed that your son got himself to school at 8! (Not a criticism).

I feel you on the achiness & wondering how you'll make it through Rach, but I didn't realise you are contending with lupus & fibro on top of pregnancy - you're a superstar! (There's nothing wrong with me apart from pregnancy!)

My SIL is being induced today. She's a week overdue with a big baby. I know she's disappointed not to have gone herself, but hopefully the little one will be here soon.

I only have a week & a half of work left! I can't wait to finish. Debating taking tomorrow off (I was off Thursday & Friday sick because of a lot of pain & nausea) & my back is still very sore. But will definitely go back on Tuesday to help my colleague get things finished up.


----------



## Sander

Exciting we&#8217;re all getting so close!

I&#8217;ve had such bad pelvic pain the past 3 or 4 days I started wondering if baby might have dropped - is anyone good at interpreting photos? I took one tonight (33+1) and am comparing to one I took somewhere around 27+5. I can&#8217;t tell if it looks like it&#8217;s lower or he&#8217;s just grown. Ideas? (Black and white stripes is 28ish weeks, plain belly is new today)

[url=https://ibb.co/erBbp7][img]https://preview.ibb.co/hwNhU7/6_D8_FAD43_E772_407_B_8_C97_84466005_AAB0.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, pelvic pain has started here too :( Not sure if she&#8217;s dropped either or if just bigger. It&#8217;s not fun though.


----------



## Allie84

Any update on your SIL Squig? How exciting. I know how dissapointing it is to be induced.. 

Hmmmm can't tell from the photo but that doesn't mean baby hasn't dropped, Sander. I was reading it will be sometime soon. Were you particularly active this weekend? 

AFM, have another BPP tomorrow. Waiting on my blood results for cholestastis because of my night itching.... :( Scary, but I'm hoping the itching is just related to my restless legs at night. I also have dry skin, live in a dry semi-desert (foothills of Colorado mountains) and we're in a drought so maybe I'm just extra sensitive...so many unknowns.....I wish I could sleep. Still feeling woefully unprepared for the baby. I need DH to step up and start assembling stuff. Her bassinet, swing, bouncer....everything is in boxes in her closet! I want to set up a tiny nursery in part of our room since we are not able to move before she's born (we just never found a place and it's getting too late!!!)


----------



## Sander

Maybe it&#8217;s just wishful thinking on my part haha. I see my midwife on Thursday so I&#8217;ll ask her then!

Sorry you&#8217;re so uncomfortable Allie and that you have pelvic pain too Curious. My app is in the 6 weeks x number of days countdown and it&#8217;s crazy but we&#8217;ve almost made it the whole way :p


----------



## Squig34

Just looks bigger to me, Sander, but I'm not an expert!

Thanks for asking Allie - SIL had actually gone into the early stages of labour herself so they said they'd break her waters. Took them 6 hours to get around to that (the staff in her hospital generally all seem useless, I haven't heard her mention any positive experience) but anyway that got things moving very quickly & my nephew Robin was born 45 minutes later! Everyone doing well. He was a big boy, 9lbs 8 &#128563;


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats squig on the new nephew. 

I&#8217;m still waiting for my boy to turn. 31+2 today but starting to worry as he is measuring ahead so might run out of on soon. Starting to do the exercises from spinning babies to try and encourage him.


----------



## curiousowl

topazicatzbet said:


> Congrats squig on the new nephew.
> 
> Im still waiting for my boy to turn. 31+2 today but starting to worry as he is measuring ahead so might run out of on soon. Starting to do the exercises from spinning babies to try and encourage him.

Good luck! DD1 turned at 32w after I did the spinning babies stuff. Fx for you.


----------



## Allie84

That's great!! Congrats to your SIL!! :happydance: 

Had my weekly BPP and NST today. Baby is now transverse!! She was head down last week. :shrug:

She passed all of the points on her BPP but did not pass he NST! :( I sat on the monitor for an hour and they look for heartrate variability AND accelerations. She had variability but not enough accelerations. I have to go back Friday. Makes ms nervous. Also, I took a Unisom at 1 am as my sleep is terrible, as I've mentioned.....so they think she could have been sleepy from that as I was. So no Unisom as 1 am on Friday!


----------



## curiousowl

A friend of a friend, an acquaintance of mine, had the same EDD as me and she had her baby last night! Omg! She and baby are both doing well and she had some health concerns during pregnancy that lead to the early delivery but... omg!


----------



## hollyw79

Holy batman curious!!! :saywhat: 

That is nerve wracking in a way! I hope everything continues to go well with mom and baby!


----------



## Allie84

Yikes!! So glad mom and baby are both well!!

It's crazy we are at the point where in some instances baby is better off out than in!! 

Having a transverse baby is rather odd. The u/s tech confirmed she has a foot on my cervix and I keep feeling her kick me there. I hope she moves soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Yikes!! So glad mom and baby are both well!!
> 
> It's crazy we are at the point where in some instances baby is better off out than in!!
> 
> Having a transverse baby is rather odd. The u/s tech confirmed she has a foot on my cervix and I keep feeling her kick me there. I hope she moves soon.

Noooo, transverse is the worst! DD was that way until 32w. It was so uncomfortable. Im sorry.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Im sure this baby is continuously flipping around! Hope she moves for you soon Allie! I dont know which way up baby is, sometimes I get a really hard lump under my ribs, but I also get terrible lightning crotch and hiccups feel low down...
Growth scan Monday so Ill find out then!


----------



## curiousowl

Baby was sleeping this morning so my MW couldn't get a good feel on position. So she did a super quick ultrasound and baby is definitely head down. Whew. I was totally freaked out for about 5 minutes.


----------



## eppgirl

curiousowl said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes!! So glad mom and baby are both well!!
> 
> It's crazy we are at the point where in some instances baby is better off out than in!!
> 
> Having a transverse baby is rather odd. The u/s tech confirmed she has a foot on my cervix and I keep feeling her kick me there. I hope she moves soon.
> 
> Noooo, transverse is the worst! DD was that way until 32w. It was so uncomfortable. Im sorry.Click to expand...

At 35 weeks with my twins baby A was laying transverse with his back on my cervix and baby B was breech jumping on his brothers stomach it was super painful.


----------



## PG5K

I keep writing posts, get half way through and then lose my post!

My baby was transverse at 28 weeks and it was very uncomfortable, I can imagine it would be a hell of a lot worse with twins!
How are you getting on Eppgirl?

How long will it be before they decide on a possible c-section allie? Hopefully the baby will decide to go naturally head down soon.

I seem to have a little more energy the last few days. I think it's because the weather is lovely in the UK atm (though its supposed to be raining at the weekend! Typical)
I'm having lots of low down pressure and sharp pain but I don't think it's anything to worry about, it's definitely not contractions anyway.


----------



## curiousowl

Yes, so much pressure and low pain here too, PG. But not contractions so I'm just keeping on.


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> How long will it be before they decide on a possible c-section allie? Hopefully the baby will decide to go naturally head down soon.
> 
> I seem to have a little more energy the last few days. I think it's because the weather is lovely in the UK atm (though its supposed to be raining at the weekend! Typical)
> I'm having lots of low down pressure and sharp pain but I don't think it's anything to worry about, it's definitely not contractions anyway.

I have the choice of an elective C-Section due to my previous labor and he won't schedule me in until the week of May 29th when I'm 39 and 2. He said it could be any time that week the hospital has availability. :shrug: That's if I need one due to position or choose one due to my previous delivery.

If Baby Clara goes head down before 39 weeks then they are going to let me go to 40 to try vaginally! Gosh maybe over 40, I didn't dare ask but my appts are booked out that far. :wacko: 

Enjoy the heat wave, UK ladies!! As they say in Edinburgh, taps aff! ;)


----------



## Rach87

Allie hope your appt tomorrow goes well and baby passes the nst!

Curious thats crazy. Im so done being pregnant but in reality want to actually stay pregnant for at least another 6 weeks. Glad the mom and baby are ok. 

Epp yikes that sounds horrendous! Im pretty sure this baby hangs out transverse the manority if the time, feel kicks/punches and stretches coming out both sides at the same time. Could be why Im soooo uncomfortable all the time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Almost 32 weeks today and saw the midwife this morning. Baby is still breech. My iron stores are on the low side but I 've opted to see how I go rather than iron tables. They were awful when I had them after my 1st birth.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. Baby passed the NST right away this morning. I did have a Mtn Dew to make sure she was stimulated, I must admit. :blush: So hubby and I get to go away for the night tonight. :thumbup: 

Sounds like we have a lot of breech and transverse babies in here. Turn, babies, turn!


----------



## Rach87

Glad to hear Allie. Enjoy your mini getaway!

Just ready this today about breech babes. Thought the cold pack of peas was funny! Also this site yourduedate.com is pretty sweet. Gives you all sorts of fancy info. 

Were almost there ladies! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







819DD041-0372-4BF4-B8DE-C1D324641855.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









A7609B80-49F5-40D2-BFDF-E86600D12268.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 4









275D0C68-50BD-4C9D-BD1E-88399CDFFB36.jpeg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## eppgirl

PG5K said:


> I keep writing posts, get half way through and then lose my post!
> 
> My baby was transverse at 28 weeks and it was very uncomfortable, I can imagine it would be a hell of a lot worse with twins!
> How are you getting on Eppgirl?
> 
> How long will it be before they decide on a possible c-section allie? Hopefully the baby will decide to go naturally head down soon.
> 
> I seem to have a little more energy the last few days. I think it's because the weather is lovely in the UK atm (though its supposed to be raining at the weekend! Typical)
> I'm having lots of low down pressure and sharp pain but I don't think it's anything to worry about, it's definitely not contractions anyway.


Trying to make it at the moment!
My iron is super low, (always is even pre pregnancy) my body doesn't have the enzyme that breaks down the iron for it to absorb it. They put me on iron pills that are basically giving me symptoms of the stomach flu.
I can't sleep at night. I'm getting miserable.
My uterus is measuring large so they are doing an ultrasound on Thursday to see how big baby is measuring and if he's measuring large they will not allow a vba2c and will say definite c section.
If they do, I am going to request to have it at 37-38 weeks because I have arthritis in my hips and I just can't take it.


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha that's about right for the trimesters, Rach!

So glad baby passed the NST this time Allie.

No idea what way my baby is. I keep getting bits poking out around the top middle of my bump, no idea if a bum or a head or what &#128514; but I'm not uncomfortable & it doesn't otherwise matter since I'm having a section. My daughter never turned head down so just as well it was a planned section anyway for her!


----------



## Allie84

That's so funny about the trimesters and the breech babies with the peas. :haha: I'll try it though. The thing is I think she went transverse when I was swimming last week. I felt a really huge thunk of movement. So what if I go swimming and she goes fully breech? ;P The swimming felt good on my bump though....ahhh, I was floating on my back and my tummy.....good times.....

Thank ladies, our night away was sooooooooooooooo good. Sad to be over with and back home already!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Glad you had a good night away!
I think I might try going swimming soon, sounds like bliss. My back hurts so much! Growth scan tomorrow, hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Sander

Hope your growth scan goes well fx!

Had toooons of BH today - I haven&#8217;t been noticing them at all until now, but they were going on consistently every few minutes for probably 2-3 hours. My midwife said they help push baby further into the pelvis so hopefully they were helping things along :p


----------



## Allie84

Thank you!!!

Good luck tomorrow FX!! :) 

Sander, I think with my first pregnancy I started getting them around 34 weeks as well. I've had them for months already now. Usually just in the evenings or if i'm out and about a lot. Yes, hopefully baby is getting into a good position for you!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks! All went well with the growth scan, little one is actually measuring bigger for dates at 32+3. Single artery in the cord is doing fine, no signs of stress and placenta ok too. The pickle is hanging out breech too, so Ive joined the club!! Ha ha!! Need to get that bag of peas out!!


----------



## angie90

The breech club is getting bigger!! Just caught up with everyones updates... I am so bad at replying!! Im sorry xx


----------



## Allie84

Glad it went well! Welcome to the breech club!! Well I'm transverse but not head down so you know.....

Hi Angie!! How are you?


----------



## Rach87

Had a check up and the first of oh so many nst&#8217;s. Little guy was flipping all around they had to keep chasing him with the monitor. Lol but clearly he&#8217;s healthy. Nst was great and fundal measuring at 32 weeks. She said my uterus is pressed right up against my stomach so its no wonder ive been nauseous and miserable every time I eat. Oy. Next monthly growth scan sched for may 4th. 

Only 5-8 more weeks then I get to meet my babes!

Also cant believe theres a filled up December due date group and almost a january 2019 group! So crazy!


----------



## PG5K

I'm so glad the scans are going well for everyone. Hopefully there's still plenty of time for the babies to flip head down.

Sander - I get so many bh. Usually they aren't painful but on Friday I got stuck in traffic on the motorway and it took me nearly 2 1/2 hours to get home from work in very hot weather (for the UK) I had water with me but couldn't drink too much incase I needed to wee! I ended up with quite painful bh which wasn't fun.

I'm going to see my Midwife on Thursday so I'll get measured and hopefully find out if the baby is head down, he definitely feels it. 
I weighed myself yesterday and I've put on 3 stone. I was a little down about it but a lot of it is bump as I have only gone up half a size in maternity wear. I remember I was big all over with my daughter. I guess it's too late to worry now... And I'm too hungry to care most of the time :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi Angie! Hope things are going well with you.

Rach glad your little guy was active and healthy! Sorry about him being up against your stomach, I have a head up under my ribs so Im pretty uncomfortable too, ha ha!! I know what you mean, I saw the January group emerging and thought thats crazy!!! 

Pg Ive been having a few Braxton Hicks I think, I always found it hard to tell and sometimes just the baby changing position would make my bump go really hard. Dont worry about the weight gain, just keep feeding that baby!! My starting weight was 112 lbs and yesterday I was weighed before my scan and i was 131 lbs.

Afm I had a lovely morning swimming while ds was in pre school. All went wrong when I picked him up though, he was happy for all of 5 minutes before the moaning began, then the sulking and then he almost had a meltdown as I wouldnt buy him a loaf of his favorite bread (we had a whole new loaf at home) and just wouldnt listen to me. In the car on the way home he started getting angry with me about a thing with his seat but he wouldnt explain what it was and I genuinely didnt understand. He screamed at me and burst into tears. I burst into tears too as he is really making me feel bad about a lot of things lately. I feel like I cant do anything right with him. I got home and didnt stop crying for half an hour. I gave him lunch and sent him up to bed. He did come over and snuggle next to me and put his arm around me, so he knew how upset I was, but I feel like Ive been so patient, understanding and respectful of his feelings and how the baby might be making him feel, that today Id just had enough as none of it is helping. Its the same day in day out, he just sulks and moans at me even though I bend over backwards for him, its never enough. 

Sorry for the rant, perhaps Im just feeling really emotional today.


----------



## PG5K

Oh man I feel massive today! I don't know what position the baby is in but he's making me very uncomfortable.
 



Attached Files:







_20180424_193042.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PG5K

Oh FX mummy :hugs: I feel for you. Kids tantrums are so hard, especially when you feel like you're doing your absolute best and it's still not enough to make them feel happy.
The amount of times I've had to send my lo to her room then had a good cry. 
You're doing nothing wrong, I'm afraid it's the age but as they get older and able to be more expressive it does get a bit easier. 
Though I do still have my days where I wonder if there's anything I can do right without my daughter having a strop.

Try and enjoy the nice cuddles, or look at them when they're asleep as it makes it much easier to know you're doing right when they look cute and angelic... And aren't answering back :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Pg :hugs: 
Yeh he definitely looks angelic when hes asleep!! Ha ha!!

Youre looking great Pg!! Beautiful bump!


----------



## Allie84

FX, Oh, how I feel you!! Last night was such a struggled with DS. He came through three times in the night and one time said 'You don't love me right now' (which is a change from 'you don't love me anymore' I guess) and he also burst into tears because the dog wasn't licking him enough. I've had a few good cries over this recently -- as people told me, it's good to get it out!!!! I really think those of us who have 4 or more years between babies have some different struggles than babies closer together. Both are hard in their own different ways!! We may not have it as hard physically but we have a lot of emotions to deal with! 

PG, you look GREAT! It does sound like your daughter is doing pretty well though with the upcoming baby? No emotional outbursts? Gosh being stuck on the motorway always gives me BH esp if I have to pee!! UGH i feel you!!! 

Rach, I went and looked and saw the other pregnancy groups after your comment. I see we have like 1/3 the posts of the May group and almost less than July and August?!?! We need to post more haha!! 

----------------------


AFM I had my biweekly OB appt today! 

Babyis still transverse! She has two weeks left to move head down before we schedule the C-Section.....and that makes my decision for me. I'm not a candidate for having her moved because of where my anterior placenta is. 

She only got 6/8 on her BPP --- not enough practice breathing. :( But muscle tone, movement and fluid were good, and the NST was nice and reactive so they are not worried. They only worry about practice breathing if she fails it repeatedly. She gets hiccups daily and I swear I have felt practice breathing from the outside so I'm not worried. 

My blood pressure is still low so I am to stop my blood pressure medication and see what it is next week. What a strange problem to have since this time last pregnancy it was getting high and at 35 weeks I was put on bed rest! 

Doc doesn't think I'm eating enough and told me to have a protein shake right before bed. I am still only up 6 lbs from my starting weight and while he doesn't think I need to 'gain' weight as long as baby is measuring well, he does think my poor appetite may be affecting my TERRIBLE insomnia! (I started pregnancy at 200 lbs so I'm only meant to gain 10lbs in total anyways....people are surprised I weigh 200 but I have a weird body shape, like size F or G breasts, wide shoulders, just kind of 'sturdy' LMAO as my friend's grandpa called me. A 'sturdy woman') :haha: 

I was literally still awake at 330 am and that's even with a sleeping pill, and chamomile tea, AND my anti-anxiety medication!! I'm a total insomniac. 

But I don't eat dinner most nights and just snack a bit so I'm going to try to be more full before bed. I feel nausea at night and get full really easily. Still off meat.


----------



## Whatme

I see there is a lot of breach and transverse babies in here, well Ive got another one, she kicks and always has done in my lower left side, and on my hip bone.. nothing above my belly button, in fact above my belly button feels like theres no baby in there at all?? Very strange this is why Im thinking transverse, do you ladies have any input?


----------



## Rach87

I always get kicks to both hips, bladder, and sides. Only pressure up into my stomach/ribs (like he&#8217;s trying to stand up) though a few scans he was head down with both feet and hands by his face. So maybe thats it? But same when I stand it seems kinda empty up top. Just when Im sitting i feel allll the pressures up top. 

Agreed Allie its too quiet in here! We need some more chatty Kathys!


----------



## Allie84

Whatme, I get A LOT of kicks to my sides. And some limbs down in my cervix. :shrug: I get a head in my ribs as well but I'm a month ahead of you....

Rach, I know, I'm gonna chat more myself and hope more people chime in haha!!! I mean I'm at nearly 11,000 posts so I'm clearly a Chatty Kathy myself....

I just came back from the labor ward!!!! 

I literally posted on here, watched Friends, took a nap, picked up Alistair, came home and then I had spotting! It was bright pink and I kept wiping and there was one wipe of red. It was like the size of my pinkie nail. 

Of course I PANICKED as I have done like nothing....my OBs office had closed....so off I went to labor and delivery. And lo and behold my OB was the on-call and had just delivered a baby so he came right in to see me. Since I had literally had an u/s and NST a few hours ago they just gave me a repeat NST (fine) and examined my cervix. High and closed. OUCH that hurt. 

NO idea what caused the spotting but all was fine so I was discharged. The nurse said I may spot more because she literally was like up to her wrist to find my cervix. 

I don't know, this like the 3rd time I've had random spotting. I remember I used to spot with Alistair after ultrasounds so maybe that was it again.


----------



## topazicatzbet

My bump also feels empty up top apart from at times I get a head poking up on my right. I think my guy switches from breech to transvers and back again all the time. Hopefully that means there is plenty of room for him to flip all the way


----------



## Sander

I can definitely empathize with you ladies who have breech/transverse babies! Hopefully they will all turn soon, there&#8217;s still time! 

My LO has thankfully gone head down, and yesterday he was kicking my belly button - he kept turning it from an innie into an outie! Very weird haha

Sorry about the hospital visit Allie. I think you remember I went in for spotting too at 28ish weeks. Just our bodies messing with us I guess! Glad everything was ok


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Sander! 

At least we have one head down baby for sure haha!


----------



## curiousowl

The spinning babies poses really worked for me with DD, I think. Though I guess who really knows, maybe she would have flipped on her own. But regardless I recommend them!


----------



## PG5K

Allie - luckily my daughter has been so keen on having a sibling that she has been really good with the pregnancy. She's been through a lot as me and her dad split up 3 years ago so she's been through a lot of change. I think it's helped with her resilience to change a bit. I'm glad she's taken to it well but I am worried that when her brother is born that her dad will fill her head with "they won't love you as much" kinda comments as he can be a right dick!
I hope you're OK now, I would be straight to hospital if there was spotting too :hugs:

I can't wait to see the Midwife tomorrow, it feels too long being 6 weeks since I last saw anyone. I'm a bit worried my bump has grown quite a bit but until I'm measured it's hard to tell. Luckily I'm getting a lot of movement which helps me relax.
I don't have insomnia but I do usually wake 3-5 times a night. I find falling asleep OK but then I'm up at 2:30am for my first wee and after that I sometimes struggle to get back to sleep or I sleep lightly so that I wake a lot every time I need to roll over, then I'm up again about 6am for my next wee.
I wish I had chance to nap as I'm getting very tired in the day but I leave for work at 7:30am and don't get home to 6pm so by the time we've had dinner it's nearly bed.


----------



## PG5K

Just got back from the Midwife, all is well with me and the baby. He's turned head down, good heartbeat and my bump is measuring OK. It was measuring 35cm and I'm 34+3 so it's jumped up a little as I was 1cm behind last time but I'm still in the normal range. I'm still worried about a big baby but I think that's just one of the random pregnancy worries as I've nothing to back the worry up with!

Now I just need to try and keep my hunger under control as I'm starving so much. I'm going to have a salad and cheese wrap for lunch with a banana and yogurt. Hopefully that'll keep me full for longer than 5 mins :haha:


----------



## Mom15

Hope all those little stubborn breech babies turn!
Im doing fine. Still learning to eat the right thing to keep my blood glucose in check. I am hungry a lot and have lost 3 Lbs. I need to keep my fasting number down or doc wants me to take meds. And then talk about induction at 39 weeks. Im just glad he said 39 not 38. Off to another biophysical this morning. Will have them once a week for the remainder of the pregnancy.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pg5k so good that baby has turned. Makes me feel hopeful my little man will do the same soon.


----------



## PG5K

I definitely think there's time Topiaz. At my last appointment he was across me like a hammock but now he's going in the right direction. People have commented about a week ago that my bump changed shape so I think he only did it then. He still seems to be pushing at my sides a lot, I can feel him go from one side to the other which is kinda uncomfortable but good to know he's enjoying himself in there :haha:

Mom15 - if you can do it without meds that will be great. I hope you manage to get the hang of it. I'm hungry all the time but trying (and not always succeeding) not to eat just because I feel hungry. It is hard though so it sounds like you are doing the right thing for your GD.


----------



## Allie84

PG, that's great!! Yay!! There's still hope haha!!! And glad you are measuring well! 

Your days sound longgggg. Can you nap at work haha? Sneak out to your car at lunch?!?! Take the train and sleep on the train (ahhh bliss)? 

Mom, the fasting bloods ARE the hardest. Do you eat something with protein RIGHT before bed? That helped me. Like a cheese stick at 11 pm.....


----------



## PG5K

Unfortunately I sit behind my boss! We've often joked that nap time would be good. I think it's why I need so much sugar to get through the day :haha:
I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow as I'm delivering two 2 hour training sessions and they're about an hour and a half away from home. I know I'm going to be knackered. I definitely need to cut down my travel soon.

Has the spotting stopped now allie?


----------



## Sander

Is anyone else feeling dead bored?? I know most of you have other kids to keep you busy but I'm stuck at home by myself all day because DH and I share our car (which he takes to work) and I don't live close enough to walk anywhere interesting. We've finally had beautiful weather here for the first time in ages, and although I love the sun I find it a lot easier to feel cooped up when it's beautiful out than when it's cold and raining. 

Trying to come up with ideas for things to do.... help haha


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies! 
Allie, I usually have plain Greek yoghurt with a little fruit and a little oats/cereal. Or peanut butter with blueberries, a celery stick and some cheese. It seems the key is to have a good after dinner number and my fasting number stays below 90. If I eat the 60-75 carbs I was told for dinner I def. go over. So now I do mostly salad with protein (meat or fish for dinner). I have actually been able to eat more and feel full that way. I have had two days of perfect numbers. My doc said hell give me another week, so I hope I can keep it up and hell let me continue to control it with diet. I found unsweetened vanilla almond milk that has only 1 carb per cup vs 12 for whole milk. So I have been having that in my cereal and occasionally have a glass of it to drink. There is only so much water I handle. 
Baby was doing well as always! But the head was really far down in my pelvis already so it was hard to get a good look at its little face. 
Tomorrow is DS birthday and Saturday we will have friends and family over. Not looking forward to having food out all afternoon, but I can control myself for the sake of my baby :) I might look into a low carb cake or sth. Plain yoghurt with fruit is about as sweet as Ive had in the last three weeks. 

Sander - I dont have any suggestions what to do, but if it is any help I would pay to have nothing to do right now. I love DS to the moon and back and this new baby, but I sometimes look back and think about all the things I could have gotten done while child free. Enjoy these last few weeks! Maybe find a craft project. Come clean my house. &#128514;


----------



## Allie84

PG, yes, I only had the spotting that one time I wiped. :shrug: As always, it's a mystery to me!! I don't like the pelvic rest the nurse told me to do as we were trying to get into perineal massage to help with my labor and not tear again (assuming she moves head down at some point). But that involves rubbing down there of course. I'll have to get really specific when I see the doc next week to ask. :haha: 

Sander, I love your post. ;) I remember that feeling before Alistair. Especially because I was on bedrest, I was REEALLLY bored. I was always on BnB. Like hours a day. I watched a lot of Hallmark movies....I took like two baths a day....do a bunch of self care things you won't have energy for with a baby, like a really good blow out on your hair and do you nails and pluck your eyebrows, etc. Shop online. :) Can you take DH to work and keep the car? That's what did a lot when we had one car. Take a day out somewhere fun where kids are a distruption (like a museum or go see a film at the theater).....

Mom, sounds like you are doing great with your eating. :thumbup:


----------



## Sander

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I ended up taking my dog out for a long walk, which ended up being really nice because it was perfect weather. I know I'll be really envious of not having anything to do soon enough :p

Mom - sounds like you're doing an awesome job, just think a few more weeks and you can go back to eating the way you want! 

Allie - I want to try perineal massage as well. Where did you get your info on how to do it?


----------



## PG5K

I love you read and bake Sander. If I have any free time and energy then that's what I do, something like bread making takes a lot of effort, time and concentration but is such an accomplishment when it comes out right... And you get tasty bread!


----------



## Rach87

Mom15 youre doing great! Keep it up only a few more weeks! 

Sander I remember being bored to tears with anticipation of new baby. My hubby and I made a list of everything we wanted to get done around the house that would be difficult to get to with a new baby. Random projects that werent crucial but we wanted done. It helped fill the time and we did minor reno to our house in the process! It was great to check off each one! 

Anyone have the gbs swab yet? I was positive last pregnancy and was given antibiotics duing labor. Read somewhere if youre positive in one pregnancy they dont even test again and just automatically give meds. Keep forgetting to ask my dr. Any experiences?


----------



## curiousowl

Rach87 said:


> Mom15 youre doing great! Keep it up only a few more weeks!
> 
> Sander I remember being bored to tears with anticipation of new baby. My hubby and I made a list of everything we wanted to get done around the house that would be difficult to get to with a new baby. Random projects that werent crucial but we wanted done. It helped fill the time and we did minor reno to our house in the process! It was great to check off each one!
> 
> Anyone have the gbs swab yet? I was positive last pregnancy and was given antibiotics duing labor. Read somewhere if youre positive in one pregnancy they dont even test again and just automatically give meds. Keep forgetting to ask my dr. Any experiences?

I have mine tomorrow. I was positive last time but they're still retesting me. Apparently it can vary, even from week to week. My midwives suggested taking a probiotic to help decrease the odds of being positive so I have. Fx! Though obviously the antibiotics weren't a huge deal, I'd just like to not have to worry about it.


----------



## PG5K

I don't think it's something they routinely test for in the UK, I don't remember having it last time but I'm going to ask my Midwife about it as I do worry incase I have it but just don't know.


----------



## hollyw79

They GBS test each pregnancy here. I had it with Scarlett but not with Jewell. I have my appt this afternoon... I am almost 36 weeks so I wonder if they will do today or next week as I think weekly appointments will start for me.


----------



## ladders

we dont get routinely tested here which i think is really bad as it can have such dire consequences!
i have a health visitor house appointment on Friday which i never had pre baby arriving with my daughter. its under the guise of giving support and highlighting services but clearly just to nosey at your house! really hoping its not the lady on the phone as she was so rude and horrible when i had re arrange!
ahh sander enjoy this time lol i know its impossible but this is the only pregnancy you just get to concentrate on the baby thats coming!


----------



## Allie84

Sander, this is the website I looked at. I'm waiting to start because I'm 'pelvic rest' and think this must count as messing with your pelvis haha. https://www.mamanatural.com/perineal-massage/

My sister just had her 2nd. I think they automatically just treated for GBS with this one as she had it the first time. And sue enough she tested positive after birth for it again.....I also just heard from a friend who had Group A strep, which they don't even test for, and it gave her a uterine infection?!?! WTF?!?!? So many things to worry about.....

I think I'll get tested next week at my 36 week appointment if I remember correctly. I suppose we need to get tested before we go 'full term' at 37 weeks just in case we go into labor!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE HOW CLOSE WE ARE. Tomorrow, when 'it's gonna be May' ;) we will all say "I'm having a baby this month or next month!" :shock:

Ladders, home visits were one of my fave things from the UK tbh haha. But yes they totally have a nosy at your house lol.


----------



## ladders

Allie i know!! i said the exact thing to hubby this morning! wonder gow many of us will make it to june or have them in may?!

wouldnt mind the house visit if wasnt for the woman really getting my back up and i know they are going to harp on about me having a dog like they did last time!


----------



## PG5K

If they visited my house at the moment it would be a right mess :haha:
We're frantically (well I say 'we' but I actually mean my oh and my dad) trying to get jobs finished in the house. We've got a carpet fitter coming tomorrow so oh is glossing and my dad is laying laminate by the front door. The babies room is half finished and we haven't made the space in our room yet! Lots to do, let alone general hoovering and cleaning. 

My oh is really stressed about everything we need to do so I'm finding that hard at home, I just want to get in from work and relax and I can't because he's either doing stuff or worrying about doing stuff. I know it needs doing and I definitely appreciate it all but I'm also feeling exhausted trying to keep up and keep smiling. 

I definitely wish they would test for strep B in the UK as my friend was tested as was positive. I don't know how much it is to have it done privately.

It is scary how close we are now! We'll start to reach full term soon even if we aren't at our due date.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cant believe its May today! It seemed SO far away back in October. I really have a lot to get done, I still dont really have anything for the baby, and theres things I need for myself too. I was going to put together a postpartum box of tricks, ha ha!! So I have everything on hand and I dont have to send dh out for pads or something if I run out...though he doesnt really mind. Were not doing a babys room, which Im a little sad about but we only have 3 bedrooms and I cant lose the guest space as family coming from the Uk would have nowhere to sleep. Well have to reassess once baby moves out of our bedroom I guess, and maybe make it a multi purpose room.

Anyone else panicking these babies wont turn?!!!! This pickle is still spinning around a lot, I just wish theyd settle into a nice head down position and stay there!


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay for may. I'm due 31st but probably be a June baby I've always gone over or been on time never early.

Haven't been on for ages but hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## curiousowl

DD was on her due date so I'm wondering when I will have this baby! Everyone thinks I will go a little earlier but I was on my due date and my younger brother was late so I'm trying to not count on it.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies for all of your responses! It&#8217;s funny what things are routine in different countries. I have a growth scan and nst this friday, then ob appt and nst monday! Ill ask her then about the swab. 

Eeeeeeek its May!!! This month or next we&#8217;ll all be holding our little bubs!!! We still have soooooo much to do to prepare the house. We have pretty much everything we need, its just all still in boxes or needs washing(stuff were reusing from dd). But his room is nowhere near ready. Which is stressing me bc I feel stuck, cant really do anything until I have somehwere to put it! 

PG funny my hubby is not stressed about how little time we have left and THATS stressing me out! Lol like this whole past month between his 24 hr work days and 12 hr days at the rental property reno he&#8217;s barely been home. Now his portion of the reno is done so today was his first off day at home and he said he had a list of things for us to do to. In my head it was clean out computer room since thats all I care about so we can set up the nursery and I can relax about it. His list was change the oil/gas in the lawn mower, wash all the windows on the outside, and put in the window screens. I wanted to explode when he said his list. Hahahha ugh the wonderful man takes such excellent care of me I have a hard time truly complaining but my god man! We only have like 4-7 weeks left! I dont want to be rushing around the day before my due date.

Fx I had the same idea about a pamper box for myself(not really pampering since its no fun at all the couple weeks after delivery, but calling it that sounds fun ha) since I know now what I&#8217;ll need.


----------



## Sander

Guys it&#8217;s May!!! Ahhhh I&#8217;m so hoping this is baby month - DH is convinced this LO is coming a touch early and I&#8217;m really hoping so too. He&#8217;d only need to be 2 days early to be a May baby so it&#8217;s very possible. Anyhow I&#8217;m trying not to build myself up for that because I know I&#8217;ll be so disappointed if I go overdue, but I feel like if I take it in 2 week chunks instead of thinking I have potentially 6 weeks left, then it&#8217;s easier on my brain haha :p


----------



## hollyw79

I will CRY if I don't have a May baby :rofl: 5/31 is my official due date and he better be on time or a little early :haha:


----------



## Allie84

LOL Holly!! I hope you have a May baby like me. ;) Did they test you for GBS yesterday?!?!?

I just got back from my OB and they did my GBS swab! ALSO, I got my C-Section scheduled because baby is still VERY BREECH! :dohh: So unless she turns on her own (I won't do the ECV) or I go into labor before, I'll be having this baby at 7 am on Monday, May 28th!!! Yikes!! I'm so excited but so nervous about a C-Section!!

Things are slowly coming together for the baby....I have a stressed OH as well. I actually wrote out his list hahaha. He comes home and freaks out and is building stuff and cleaning but I'm like 'we've had 8 months!!'. Everything has just sat in it's packaging. We finally have a swing built, the bassinet, etc. Still have a shelving unite and dresser flat pack. We're not even going to buy a crib yet :dohh: as we will have her in the bassinet the first few months (although my bassinet says 15 lbs max...and what if she's a big baby!!??) 

Every time I walk past the pads and stuff I think I need to buy some but can't bring myself to yet, haha.


----------



## PG5K

I can't wait to have our nursery finished too Rach, at the moment all of the furniture is still flat pack and the lovely clothes I have for the baby are all just in a random box. I can't wash them or put them away yet.
Whereas my oh is stressing that the paint on the skirting isn't perfect, I just want somewhere to put the baby clothes and unpack the stuff we've bought!

Men definitely have different priorities to us :haha:

For me, I'm thinking that I'll go over as I did with my dd. I think my due date will be the 10th or 11th though I would like him to come on his due date as I'm feeling very tired and starting to look podgy now.


----------



## PG5K

Oh wow, how exciting you've got a date Allie! I think being a little earlier you won't have a too big baby


----------



## curiousowl

Everything is ready for baby here but its easy when you dont have a room to set up! Since were moving in August were just keeping baby and her things in our room until then. I do need to pack my hospital bag, or at least make up a list of whats going in the bag and make a list for DDs bag in case I go into labor before my MIL arrives. We also need to install the car seat but will do that closer to my due date.

Mainly I am stressed and super busy dealing with moving stuff. Packing, getting mover quotes, etc.


----------



## hollyw79

No GBS test for me yesterday :shrug: so I guess Monday when I go. 

I actually DID just buy a crap load of pads yesterday in fact! Ewwww! No fun! Lol. I bled for NINE weeks with Jewell...really hope it doesn't last that long this time. But I didn't want to have to send my husband out to buy what I wanted so I took care of that part! Hard to believe I am almost 36 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Curious, are you guys moving back across the pond in August? We're hoping to simply move house in August, just in town.

Holly, ahhhh that makes it feel so real!! I agree I don't want DH doing that for me haha.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Curious, are you guys moving back across the pond in August? We're hoping to simply move house in August, just in town.
> 
> Holly, ahhhh that makes it feel so real!! I agree I don't want DH doing that for me haha.

Were moving from near DC to CA! Its going to be insanity with a preschooler and a newborn but all our family is in CA so Im so excited.


----------



## Sander

Went for a long walk today and had some more BH&#8217;s after, trying to do a couple of big walks every week to help things along as otherwise I end up laying around all day! But I&#8217;m definitely feeling a lot more pressure down below which makes me wonder if baby has dropped - mostly I feel like I constantly have to pee, but when I go there&#8217;s barely any pee coming out. No pain or anything so don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a UTI. Just lots of pressure. I start weekly appointments with the MW this thursday, so I&#8217;ll ask her then where baby is! 
Also drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea. I don&#8217;t know if it will do anything but I love the flavour anyways so if it helps that&#8217;s just a bonus! 
10 days until term! :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

curiousowl said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Curious, are you guys moving back across the pond in August? We're hoping to simply move house in August, just in town.
> 
> Holly, ahhhh that makes it feel so real!! I agree I don't want DH doing that for me haha.
> 
> Were moving from near DC to CA! Its going to be insanity with a preschooler and a newborn but all our family is in CA so Im so excited.Click to expand...

Curious we live near DC! My friend did DC to CA this time last year, they made a holiday out of it and drove cross country, it looked a great trip.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry Curious, I got confused and thought you were British hahahaha. I blame pregnancy brain!! 

Sander, sounds like you are getting there. I'm also drinking raspberry tea, well, 'mother to be' tea which includes it. 

I can't do long walks, though, I get such a bad pain in my right side!! I tell my doctor every time and he doesn't seem to have any answers. It's like on my right side in the middle of the uterus. It IS where Baby hangs out as she favors my right and it's too low to be my liver or anything. I can't figure out what it is, doc thinks it's muscular as it comes on with activity and goes away when resting....anyways...


----------



## curiousowl

fx, we did that drive when we moved to this coast and it would have been fun, except we had cats in the car with us, lol! I would make a trip out of it, except newborn so I think we will fly but if my kids were older it'd be different.

Allie, no worries! :D


----------



## curiousowl

I had a chiropractor appointment this morning and baby has dropped so much since. I think we made space for her in my pelvis.


----------



## Allie84

Ooh nice. :thumbup: I've never been to a chiropractor so I don't know what they do exactly? Apparently they can move babies head down as well? I'm far too afraid to intervene in that area but I think it's interesting.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Ooh nice. :thumbup: I've never been to a chiropractor so I don't know what they do exactly? Apparently they can move babies head down as well? I'm far too afraid to intervene in that area but I think it's interesting.

I've been going the last few months since my hips have been so bad. It's not helping quite as much now, I think I'm just too big! But I walk out so much more comfortable with everything in the proper alignment. And she gives me some exercises to do at home to help. My insurance covers it so well worth it, imo!


----------



## Allie84

That doesn't sound bad at all! I could do waist/hip stuff I'm just terrified of having my neck manipulated. I get monthly massages and I swear by them to help with my hips at the moment. I have had very little back or hip pain this pregnancy.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> That doesn't sound bad at all! I could do waist/hip stuff I'm just terrified of having my neck manipulated. I get monthly massages and I swear by them to help with my hips at the moment. I have had very little back or hip pain this pregnancy.

Thats great! Getting comfortable during pregnancy can be so hard, glad youre doing well!


----------



## PG5K

I've never been to one either Curious but it sounds like it's been really useful. I think at this stage we're just destined to get aches and pains no matter what.

Its 4am in the UK and I'm awake feeling queasy. I ate one of my daughters Easter eggs earlier which probably wasn't a good idea (yes we've still got some left :haha:)
I really need to not eat crap but I've such a sweet tooth! My legs are like tree trunks, I'm definitely going to have a lot of weight to get rid of when the baby comes.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I really wish I could tell which way baby is laying. I think he is still breech with times of being transvers. All I can feel is hard lumps that move around so much. But I can't tell if it's head or bum. 

Tried the breech tilt with peas yesterday and have looked into moxibusion. Don't see the midwife for another 8 days (34+5) all I can think about is turning him starting to feel rather stressed now as he is measuring ahead. I'm not worried about the actual section it's the recovery after rhatvwull be the problem as I'm the only driver and need to drive the kids to their activities.


----------



## Squig34

My goodness, good luck to you ladies moving with newborns! We moved in January when I was 20 weeks pregnant & we have a toddler, that was hard enough - we still have boxes to unpack so that forms a large part of our to-do list now! DH has some friends coming next week so finally I will get the furniture moved that I need moved to finish (start) getting baby's things put away; I need to get all her clothes washed so hopefully we'll have some improvement in the weather. It's awful in the UK. I mean, it's MAY!!!

PG, I think it's about £35-40 to get a GBS test done privately- look it up online. There's a support group too which may be able to direct you. I asked about it in my last pregnancy, & apparently you need to get it done fairly close to your time or there's no point as things can change :shrug:

My section is booked for 25th May! 3 weeks tomorrow! So hopefully it will go ahead ok. I feel so uncomfortable although something weird seems to have happened with my weight & I'm now just over 2 stone up, so hopefully I won't put very much more, if any on in the next few weeks - in the earlier days, I reckoned I was on target for a 3 stone gain & that seems unlikely now &#128512; less to lose!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Ekk another may date. Not long now for you ladies. I feel so far behind you all.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow its feeling very real now with all the ladies getting their section dates!! Not long to go now! Well done with the weight squig! I was gaining really fast in the second tri but it seems to have slowed down a bit now, I hadnt put any weight on in the two weeks between appointments last time I went.

Topaz Im with you over desperately wanting baby to turn, Im pretty sure baby is still turning frequently but never stays head down for long, I nearly always have a hard head under my ribs. Ive also tried the frozen peas and going head down off the sofa. I managed a swim last week and will try and swim some more next week as were on holiday. Lets try not to panic, theres still time :hugs:

Found out this morning my mil has booked her flights, shes arriving in 4 weeks time and is staying for a month! Lucky we get on and I know shell be a huge help!

Anyone elses nausea back? I feel so queasy and have an upset stomach this morning &#128577;


----------



## Allie84

My nausea is definitely back, fx. Mainly in the evenings. I hardly ever eat a real dinner anymore. Maybe 3 days a week. :/ 

I went upside down in the pool last night and am going to start some inversion techniques today and keep trying to to do headstands in the pool. Swimming feels SO GOOD on my bump so I will keep it going but it's a gym pool and a lot of kids in it so I feel a bit worried about vaginal infection but hubby tells me I'm being overly worried. 

I mean I have my C Section date booked but the excitement from that lasted about 3 hours then I positively freaked out and decided I'd rather have a vaginal birth and just help move baby head down!! I am still against the ECV but I am willing to try most other things!!! Problem is I'm nearly 36 weeks so I'm worried she's out of room to flip. My OB basically said not to count on it (her flipping head down) but I'm trying to not to give up hope. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!

Squig, how exciting!! 3 weeeks!!!!!!


----------



## ladders

oh wow squig 3 weeks how exciting!!! cant believe babies will be coming soon where has the time gone!!! definitely feel this pregnancy has gone quicker and has really snook up on me. just hope iv prepared things and prepared dd well enough! 
Allie will you cancel your c section if you get her to move? whens your next check?


----------



## Allie84

Yep, I'll definitely cancel if I get her to flip. I've been doing inversions this morning and she's moving around like crazy so I hope I haven't ticked her off, haha.


----------



## Sander

So had my MW appointment today - she said he&#8217;s quite a bit lower than he was 2 weeks ago, but isn&#8217;t engaged yet. Soooooo as much as I was disappointed he wasn&#8217;t settling in there, I was at least happy that he&#8217;s on his way. She was feeling about 3 inches lower than the last appointment to feel his head, and she said he&#8217;s just at the entrance to my pelvis, so hopefully these Braxton Hicks are doing something and he&#8217;ll keep working his way down! 

Exciting to hear of all the dates coming up!


----------



## Allie84

Woohoo, that's great! Lower is good! :thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

I'm GBS negative this time, yay!


----------



## Allie84

Yay! Good news all around.


----------



## Rach87

Great news curious! 

Exciting its soooo close squig! 

Had a nst and scan today. Nst was perfect. Baby has dropped quite a bit in centiles from 50th down to 18th since last month. She commented she was having a tough time measuring his abdomen bc he was curled in a ball so Im hoping thats all it was. Based off her measurements hes about 4 lbs 5 oz. OB check up Monday will talk to dr about it then. Trying not to stress but I swear if its not one thing its another this pregnancy. :( But on the upside he is head down! So what Ive been feeling up in my ribs is his butt! Haha

Heres his squishy little face! He was moving a bit when she was trying to get the 3d but its a decent one still. The dark shadow over his eye is his hand/arm
 



Attached Files:







432D9AE7-4E58-4FB4-ACD6-560F89FD084E.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking good thoughts for you Rach, that the doctor isn't too concerned and that the measurement was just because of the positioning.


----------



## Squig34

Good news Sander & curious &#128512;

Hopefully it is all just positioning Rach & all is perfect at your next appointment.


----------



## PG5K

I hope everything is good Rach though the doctor doesn't seem concerned so that's a good sign. Sometimes people have smaller but perfectly healthy babies anyway.

I was just telling my OH about the May dates for babies! So close now. I really hope your girl turns for you Allie.


----------



## Unexpected212

Feeling so close yet so far away. I'm an impatient person and I hate surprises so knowing it could be anytime from two weeks to like another five/six weeks is torture

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## fxmummyduck

Baby was still breech at my appointment today &#128577; its really stressing me out.


----------



## hollyw79

fxmummyduck said:


> Baby was still breech at my appointment today &#128577; its really stressing me out.

:hugs: they say it should be head down by 36w. Still time!! :flower:


----------



## Allie84

Awww FX I feel you!! I've been doing all kinds of things this week --- mainly inversions on my staircase a few times a day, plus the pool handstands and changing my posture a ton....when will you know if baby has turned? I have a growth scan on Friday....she feels different today but there's no way I can actually tell. She is definitely less under my ribcage...

Rach, he's such a cutie. Love the picture so much. I really wouldn't worry about the percentiles at all.


----------



## curiousowl

My feet are so so swollen. Like twice their normal size. It&#8217;s horrible. This happened with DD too and my bp has been fine all along so I think it&#8217;s just bad luck but it&#8217;s so uncomfortable.


----------



## Mom15

my ankles are swollen too! My blood pressure was elevated on Friday, but my doc wasnt too concerned yet. Baby looked good and I havent had any protein in my urine. He said to watch out for headaches and blurry vision. Of course I have a headache tonight. The first since first tri. I rarely get them thankfully, so they are pretty noticeable when I do. Will be borrowing a blood pressure cuff from the in-laws tomorrow, so I can check it routinely. Ive managed to keep my blood sugar in check so thats good. I did dream about food for the first time and that I couldnt drink the fruit smoothie that my sister got. Haha. 
Trying to finish painting the babies room tomorrow. Then off to Ikea for a sleeper sofa that I will put in there and a new light fixture. Getting anxious about getting things done. Will also order the Halo Bassinest. Was going to go for the Luxe Version first, but decided to safe $60 and just go for the essential one which doesnt have lights or music. Never used music with DS especially not in the first 6 months, so I dont think I should spend the extra money.

Still keeping my fingers crossed that your babies will turn!!


----------



## Sander

We bought the same one Mom15 - didn&#8217;t think the Luxe was worth the extra cash and when we set up the Essentia it seems great! The thing is SUPER heavy and the base is very wide though. Only fits on DH&#8217;s side of the bed as my side is too close to the window.


----------



## Mom15

Good to hear Sander. Glad it sounds sturdy. Do you think it could also be placed on a bed, like between DH and I. (I am assuming for liability they say not to do that and I never shared the bed when DS was under a year in fear of SID) just curious for when we maybe travel, if I could just take the bassinet without the stand.


----------



## Sander

I think it&#8217;s fully attached to the swivel part that hooks up to the rest of the stand - like it won&#8217;t sit flat on a bed because it has this big piece underneath it. I mean maybe you could take it apart? But it comes in the box already attached and then you just slide it on the stand pole. So my guess is no, and I thought the same thing because it&#8217;s not really portable but it would have been nice to remove just the bassinet part


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the swelling ladies. I had swollen ankles Friday but I was clambering around in the mountains with Alistair. I have a tendency to be on my feet too much for this stage, I think. 

In my experience with travelling, a pack and play is the best and easiest thing. It packs down even smaller than a bassinet. Also, we used ones provided by hotels and those were always just fine.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry fx. You still have a couple weeks for baby to turn!

Sorry curious and sander about the swollen feet. I bought these calf-high wool socks from costco just for warmth but theyre tight around my leg and Im telling you they help keep me from swelling! The couple days its been too warm to wear them Ive noticed minor swelling in my ankles at the end of the day. Maybe some type of compression socks will help?

Had my check up today and nst. Nst was perfect again. Fundal height is measuring right on track and my weight gain is fine. Dr is mildly concerned with the huge drop in centiles but says growth scans cant be repeated for at least 3 weeks. So I just have to go back in 3 weeks instead of my usual 4 weeks for a recheck growth scan. She said because everything else is looking good and my tummy is measuring on target shes hoping the drop was just from a poor quality measurement. Also the only other things they would do to monitor are the twice weekly nst&#8217;s which Im already doing so as long as I stick with that I&#8217;m about as monitored as I can be. Lol now for the 2 1/2 week wait until I can be scanned again.....


----------



## curiousowl

Rach, I did wear sneakers for a few hours walking around yesterday and they were so uncomfortable after first but then my feet felt so much better, when I took them off too! I think they acted like compression socks, and squeezed all the fluid out or something, lol. Ew!


----------



## Allie84

Haha curious. Whatever works right? My feet have grown!! I have only fit into half my shoes since like 20 weeks. Not swollen, but spreading ligaments or whatever makes your feet bigger :shock:

Rach, sounds like a good appt. I agree you're about as monitored as can be!! Do your weekly NSTs include a BPP?


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> Haha curious. Whatever works right? My feet have grown!! I have only fit into half my shoes since like 20 weeks. Not swollen, but spreading ligaments or whatever makes your feet bigger :shock:
> 
> Rach, sounds like a good appt. I agree you're about as monitored as can be!! Do your weekly NSTs include a BPP?

All my flats were tight too, even before I started swelling :( Such a bummer. I have a few nice pairs and I will cry if they don't fit post-baby.


----------



## Allie84

I went up a half-size after Alistair and now I seem to be another half-size up. So overall an entire size foot bigger than before I was ever pregnant 7 years ago!


----------



## curiousowl

Allie84 said:


> I went up a half-size after Alistair and now I seem to be another half-size up. So overall an entire size foot bigger than before I was ever pregnant 7 years ago!

Oh no! Thats crazy. I didnt change sizes at all until the swelling started with DD so Im not prepared for this.


----------



## Rach87

Alli no bpp but probably because the nst&#8217;s are perfect every time? And up until friday my growth scans were perfect too. My next scan is scheduled for 5/29 so now I just have to pass the time until then...which will be super fast with twice weekly appts and house projects in between! Ugh so much to do!


----------



## Sander

Found this online today in case anyone is interested, I don&#8217;t know what the source is so who knows if it&#8217;s accurate or not - but it&#8217;s a running total of average births by the end of each week:

36 weeks - 4.0%
37 weeks - 10.3%
38 weeks - 23.2%
39 weeks - 47.6%
40 weeks - 77.6%
41 weeks - 96.5%
42 weeks - 99.8%
43+ weeks - 99.9%

So maybe we&#8217;ll start seeing babies soon!! :p


----------



## Rach87

Oh sander thats cool. Could you imagining being the poor momma in the 43+ weeks category?! Oh kill me! Im hoping to not see week 39 hahahha


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha it would be terrible to be the 43+ weeks mum!!

Rach it's funny how advice is so different - I know you're in the US & I'm the UK, but I get fortnightly growth scans & I did in my last pregnancy too. Waiting on one now, but baby jumped up the centiles at the last one, so I'm very interested to see today's result.


----------



## Rach87

Squig I had to check google to see how long fortnightly is. Hahaha. 2 weeks? Thats amazing! It seems like since there was such a drop an early recheck would be warranted, but I think since he&#8217;s still in what they consider the &#8220;normal&#8221; size range I cant get one any sooner. He is still moving around like crazy so I at least have that reassurance. But yes it is incredible the differences in healthcare between different countries and even in the US from state to state!


----------



## Allie84

I 'only' get growth scans every 4 weeks even being high risk. :shrug: I do get the weekly BPP and NSTs though. I'm REEEAAAALLY curious as to her size though - I'll know Friday. 

The differences in healthcare are interesting. It's no secret the UK has way better maternal fetal outcomes. I like how they approach it more holistically and have more of a 'wait and see' approach instead of the intervention approach common to the US. BUUUUUUT I love having my old private room at the hospital compared to a a shared room and I like that I see the same doctor every visit and he will most likely be who delivers Baby....I feel like I know him well. SO pluses and minuses!!

------------------

I know I'm like obsessed with sleep but how is everyone sleeping these days? What position is comfortable? I can't get comfortable. I am trying to stay on my left side and it's darn near impossible!! I'm still way more comfortable on my right and then I feel guilty!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I 've always slept on my right so just can't manage long on my left. Finding it harder to sleep now too. I wake up to go to the toilet then take ages to get back off to sleep. I 've finished work today so might get a nap in now and again.


----------



## Allie84

Naps are glorious but I always wake up grumpy and out of sorts. I can't seem to nap right haha. 

YAY to you for finished work~ :happydance:


----------



## Sander

Ugh I can&#8217;t sleep on my left either, I try every night and give up after 10/15 minutes and switch to my right. I have to switch sides so many times during the night anyways I figure I can start on my right if it means I can fall asleep!!


----------



## Sander

Woohoo negative Group B test! Now if I can get through the rest of this pregnancy without being poked and prodded and swabbed Ill be so happy :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Yay thats awesome sander! Ill be tested next time I see the dr on the 21st. Hoping its negative this time

Alli Im a terrible sleeper not pregnant so its been pretty rough trying to get rest while pregnant. Last night i was so incredibly miserable. Hoping to get a couple hours sleep tonight! 

I literally couldnt sleep on my left side the entire pregnancy with my dd. Mustve been the way either she was laying or the way my organs were squished but I would get terrible pains in my side/stomach if I laid on my left. (I know they say laying on your left is best for baby but my dd is healthy as an ox and I never slept on my left). This time I can sleep on my left but have a hard time falling asleep on it. So I have to fall asleep on my right then when I wake to pee I fall back asleep on my left....and repeat every 2 hours lol


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for negative sander!


----------



## Allie84

Yay Sander, that's great! My GBS was negative too. I also had them test for BV and yeast....as my discharge has been yellow? Guess that's normal. 

Gosh I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a hard time sleeping on my left. I also fall asleep on my right (after trying my left) and then when I'm groggy from a bathroom visit go on my left for a bit. I'm like a rotisserie chicken. 

Baby tends to hang out on my right side as well, so I dunno what it is!


----------



## hollyw79

I absolutely cannot sleep on my left side either :haha: not for any of my last pregnancies nor this one!


----------



## PG5K

I didn't realise that fortnight was an English thing!

Allie - my sleep is rubbish at the moment! I try and sleep on my left but it's not always successful and I have to flip over in the night. I end up waking for a wee a couple of times and last night the wind was making the door creek so I woke for that too! I don't have chance to nap yet but maybe when I finish in a couple of weeks time.

Sander - yay for the negative result!

As for me, yesterday I spent 4 hours in the hospital with reduced movement. The baby was being very lazy and by mid day I'd only had a few small movements but for me my boy is usually super active. So much so that I've never had to worry at all but yesterday was different. I was calm thinking that he would wiggle when I got there, but he didn't and even when I was on the monitor it was 40 mins on there till I had anything show up!
They're giving me a scan today just to check but at least he's back to his wiggly self this morning.


----------



## Rach87

Alli omg rotisserie chicken!! Hhahhaahha its a hilarious visual and perfectly accurate!

Also yes to the yellowish discharge recently, wasnt having any problems and thought I had read in one of my books its a normal change in later pregnancy. Also twice weekly they check urine at my nst appts so figured if i had any infection they would catch it. But glad to know im not the only one.

Pg oh how scary!! Why do our babies do that to us?! So glad hes moving normal sgain today for you! Let us know how the scan goes

Cant believe we officially have some full term 37 weekers here now! I will be in full on baby announcement stalker mode from now on! Eeeeeek!!


----------



## curiousowl

37 weeks today! Crazy! But DD was a due date baby so I think I have at least a couple weeks to go. 

I find it totally depends what side baby is curled on, which side is more comfortable to sleep on. I have to do both because my hips and shoulders get soooo sore. It&#8217;s awful. But rolling over in bed hurts my pelvis so much. Oh late pregnancy!


----------



## Squig34

The real risk with sleeping comes from lying on your back in third trimester, so I don't think any of you right side sleepers need worry &#128512; I sleep on either side. Usually my left is better but not always.

Good news on -ve GBS Sander & Allie!

Well happy 37 weeks, Curious!

Reduced movements are so scary PG. Glad baby started moving again but good that you're getting the extra scan too - keep us posted!


----------



## curiousowl

PG, so glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## Sander

PG yeah my LO did the same thing last week and it was so scary! Of course he&#8217;s gone right back to normal but they sure know how to worry us already. Hope your scan goes well, maybe this will be your last peek before the real deal! 

Allie your rotisserie chicken comment also cracked me up, very accurate haha

Happy 37 weeks Curious! Can&#8217;t wait to join you in 2 days!!

I have a midwife appointment today, getting them weekly now so every Thursday. She said this week we&#8217;d discuss when to call her in labour - exciting to be getting so close!


----------



## Allie84

PG, how was your scan? Any time I start to think Baby is being lazy, I drink something really cold and lay on my left and she kicks a bunch. Once I count 10 kicks I count it as meeting a kick count. But then I worry I had to 'intervene' for her to kick and I still worry. :dohh: Even though that's what doctor says to do. 

Also every time I go swimming she is eerily quiet during and after. I'm not sure if it's the fact I'm exercising or the water puts her into a nice sleep....I know water is really relaxing for me anyways. 

These babies are so worrying all the time. :dohh: 

Woo to our full term mammas. Very exciting!! 

Anyone who has had a C-section before, is there something I should be doing to register in person or meet with the anethesiologist or anything? Before the day I mean? If I end up getting the C-Section....I'm just wondering if i'm missing something. So far I've had a phone registration and they told me when to show up (515 am!) and to fast for 12 hours before (ugh). 

I see my doc tomorrow so I can ask him. My last growth scan as well! Eeks.


----------



## Sander

Sorry Allie no ideas on the C-section - I&#8217;d think your doc would give you that info? I would think you would have a proper consultation but who knows. 

Had my appointment today, baby has moved positions quite a bit! She said he&#8217;s more anterior now, and he&#8217;s gone from 5/5 (not engaged) to 2/5 engaged. I know it doesn&#8217;t mean a lot but I&#8217;m glad he&#8217;s finding the exit chute lol. She also finished my appointment and said ok see you next week - or before! And I was like don&#8217;t tease me haha, although it would be so great to go into labour this week. Baby was using my cervix as a trampoline last night so I think we&#8217;re both ready to be done :haha:


----------



## Mom15

35 weeks tomorrow :) having my weekly appointment with a bpp scan. Was hard to see the face last week so Ill be curious if baby has dropped even lower. Then next week I think we will do a growth scan and doc will check cervix. While uncomfortable, I cant wait to see where I am at. I get quiet days too and freaks me out when I dont feel movement for a couple of hours. Im so split in my head....want to just enjoy having just DS for a bit longer, but also want baby to be here soon. Finished painting the nursery yesterday in a 6h painting marathon (by myself as DH was at work) and it definitely wore me out. We got a sleeper sofa for the room as baby will be in our room for now and it is another sleeping option if we have guests or DH wants a quiet night. Then Im ready to pull the newborn stuff out and get it all washed. The other day I thought holy smokes I got to buy diapers. Last time I got a ton at my baby shower and almost forgot that that wont happen this time with no shower. Lol. Definitely starting to feel a lot more immobile. No pain anywhere but just feel so heavy. I have been going to the chiropractor twice a week and it has kept my back pain free. I can only recommend it! The one I go to uses the activator method. Its this little clicker and its very gentle. She even does a click on each side of my pubic bone every time and I think it will help having my pelvis in line and relaxed for when baby comes out. 
Cant wait to hear about everyones upcoming labor/birth and babies!


----------



## eppgirl

If all goes well, pre-e stays away, and baby co-operate, we have a date!
C-section to be set for June 19th at 38 weeks and 2 days! I also signed papers to get my tubes tied as well. It is all starting to feel so real now.

On the down side, we had a lot of financial issues for the past month and are now being evicted. Going to spend the next 3 days getting all of our stuff out of the house, and trying to find a place. Luckily we can stay at my FIL's until we find a place, it'll just be a tight fit. Went and got a storage unit yesterday so we can store all of our stuff. Super stressed and just trying to make it.
My blood pressure after getting the notice was 155/90. I knew it was from stress so just trying to stay calm at this point.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry to hear that eppgirl.

I saw midwife today and during the appointments he went from oblique to transverse and he has been doing it all day. Im hoping he is gearing up for a big turn. 

I did worry myself by googling what would happen if he remained that way.


----------



## Allie84

eppgirl, that's stressful!!! Thank goodness you have somewhere to go!! That's the main thing. As long as everyone has a bed and roof, you'll be fine. :hugs: 

Mom, I'm mega impressed with your painting marathon haha! We need diapers too. I got 3 packs at my baby shower, only one pack of newborn. I can't remember how long they stay in newborn?!?!? Hope your appt went well today!!!

Sander, awesome appt! Did she examine your cervix? I'm assumning yes haha. I asked at my appt today and they will only look at 38 weeks if we ask/want it and not before unless necessary. Oh and no sweep before 39 weeks. Wah wah. Last time I got a sweep at 38.....

I'm thinking about these things because.....

Baby moved head down!!! :happydance: You have no idea how excited I am haha!! They still have my C Section scheduled, though, as my OB was in surgery and couldn't see me. I saw his PA and she was no help TBH. She rained on my vaginal parade haha:) by telling me C-Sections were safer and I shouldn't jump to cancel it!! So I will ask my OB on Tuesday. I don't see how they are safer but she freaked me out. 

Anyways, Baby is good and passed the BPP and NST. Her estimated weight today is 6 lbs 11 oz. Full term on Sunday. It's all happening.


----------



## Allie84

topazicatzbet said:


> Sorry to hear that eppgirl.
> 
> I saw midwife today and during the appointments he went from oblique to transverse and he has been doing it all day. Im hoping he is gearing up for a big turn.
> 
> I did worry myself by googling what would happen if he remained that way.

Please don't worry! How is oblique different to transverse? This baby was transverse at 34 and now two weeks later is head down. The things that worked for me were swimming a lot, doing hand stands in the water, doing slight inversions on my stairs, lots of downward dog and perching on my pelvis, leaning forward, rocking on all fours....nothing too invasive or major....I think the most radical thing I did was water handstands.


----------



## Sander

Sorry eppgirl, I hope things resolve themselves quickly. :(

Topaz hopefully this means baby is on his way to being head down!!

Allie congrats so happy he turned for you! No my midwife never checks my cervix? I don&#8217;t know why, but I don&#8217;t know if she&#8217;ll even do a sweep because the office only has a couch and no medical table or anything. I think they&#8217;re pretty hands off in general assuming a low risk pregnancy. Which is good - as much as I&#8217;d like to know if I&#8217;m dilated etc, I don&#8217;t think it makes a difference on when baby is coming and then I don&#8217;t need to have a bunch of hands up in my space haha


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, that&#8217;s great news! So happy for you! Unless there&#8217;s some other reason you specifically need a C section I&#8217;d be rolling my eyes at that lady. How strange. 

My midwives don&#8217;t do cervical checks unless there&#8217;s a specific reason either. I could request it but I just don&#8217;t really care. I know a bunch of second time moms who walked around 3cm dilated for weeks. I think for me knowing that would actually be worse! Lol. It&#8217;s funny, I&#8217;m so uncomfortable but I&#8217;m also just good waiting this out and not trying all the &#8220;come now baby&#8221; stuff I tried last time. I feel very laid back compared to last time, which is so not like me, haha.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I wish I could go swimming lots. Its £5 a session and I just cant afford to
But plan to do the inversions and Breech tilt and I have some moxa sticks to burn to try Moxibustion myself.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry eppgirl, what a tough time to have to deal with all that extra stress. Hope you can find a new place quick and easy. 

Allie so happy for you, also as I mention in the fb group that PA is straight up crazy. Ignore her. 

I had 2 sweeps and a prenatal foot massage last time. I did go into labor the day after the foot massage but it was a day before my due date so no idea if it actually did anything? I feel like this guy is going to come easily and early on his own. If i miraculously make it to 38 weeks I&#8217;ll probably try the sweeps again. Not sure. My Ob did check my cervix but I cant remember when they started doing that. Maybe 37 weeks? But being high risk Im not sure if thats a normal thing or just because of that.


----------



## PG5K

Oh no Eppgirl, I hope things sort themselves out for you. Luckily it sounds like you have a nice supportive family around.

Allie that's fab that your baby has turned head down. I don't know why she would say that c section is safer, I think both carry a certain amount of risk but nowadays that risk is very low. At least now you have the choice

I might book myself in for a massage when I finish for mat leave Rach, it might not help the baby come but should make me feel nicer anyway. 

Afm - I had my scan and the baby is measuring big 7.2lb! But is still in the normal range. I take the measurements with a pinch of salt as I've heard lots of stories of them getting it wrong. More wrong than right. I was told my dd would be big but she was 7.5lb at 41 weeks.
Luckily the baby has been back to its normal active self now. He's head down but not engaged.
Im going out with my dd for afternoon tea with princesses so she's very excited as she gets to dress up like a Disney princess too.


----------



## Mom15

Appointment went well as always. Will measure baby next time, check cervix and test for group strep B. So a little more happening. Putting together a sleeper sofa from Ikea and reaching my limits with that!


----------



## PG5K

We had a bad time with the IKEA wardrobe, it kinda collapsed when my oh tried to stand it up! Some ones definitely need two people.


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, I have a lot Ikea furniture and it can be tricky. Got the sofa up. One of the easier things I have put together, just the pieces were heavy. I think I almost over did it. Braxton Hicks galore today.


----------



## Rach87

So yesterday was eventful. Had a spot of pink/red when I wiped at night. Then nothing else throughout the night. Yesterday around noon had another pink spot. Was feeling pressure, bh, mild period cramps and low back cramps/ache. Called on call ob and they said to head into L&D to get checked out since I was feeling pressure along with spotting. Went in and was put on the monitor. Had contractions(just felt like intense braxton hicks) 3 min apart for 6 hours! They checked me 3 times and stayed at 1 cm dialated with cervix high and firm. Since I wasnt progressing and didnt want any meds for pain/sleep they said I could go home and if any changes come back. After I left and had dinner the contractions died down. Have only had a few today, which is normal for me this pregnancy. Thank goodness baby is still cozy and growing! He was perfect on the monitor the whole time too.

The Dr did a quick scan and he&#8217;s still head down(forgot to ask if hes engaged! Ugh!) and she measured him at about 5 lbs 8 oz!! Such a relief knowing the tech last week was incorrect in her measurements! And he&#8217;s still right on track in his growth. 

Funny thing it got my dh to realize we dont have much time left so we stopped at Lowes to pick up supples to make our dd&#8217;s new big girl cabin bed! So excited since I wanted to transfer her out of the crib like 2 months ago. Lol


----------



## Rach87

.


----------



## PG5K

I hope you've managed to get some rest today mom?

I took my daughter to afternoon tea with Disney princesses and it was a lovely day out. I'm not just relaxing in the bath and reading about episiotomy and tearing :haha:
Luckily I only had a small tear with my dd and I don't want an episiotomy unless absolutely me necessary, especially after reading more about it today.


----------



## Rach87

.


----------



## Rach87

.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ladies, just back from our holiday, will read through and get caught up!!


----------



## Mom15

Yes, PG! I did get to rest most of the day. Just did some light cleaning and cooked dinner. 
DH is going on a work trip Tuesday through Thursday. Please, baby, dont decide to show early!!! 
I finally ordered the bassinet. Im also going to be really close getting all my projects at work wrapped up (I design homes at an architecture firm). So once hubby is back fro his trip, Im going to feel much more ready if baby wants to come.


----------



## Rach87

Ignore those extra blank posts. It wasnt letting me post yesterday so I tried a few times and of course then today they all show up. Lol But now it wont let me delete the extras.


----------



## Allie84

Rach, :hugs: glad you got DH to get moving on the Cabin Bed. ;) Also glad the ultrasound tech was WRONG. I remember when I was worried this baby was a dwarf because of her short femur and last week as the growth scan the tech was like 'she's got such long, strong bones!' :dohh: 

Welcome back FX! How was your trip??

Mom, that is nerve wracking but luckily only a few days and you're still early!!

PG, :haha: That's the kind of thing I do in the bath. I had an episiotomy even though my birth plan said 'let me tear naturally' the doctor made it sound urgent and just did it before the vacuum. :( I'm sure the cut and vacuum made me have the stupid 4th degree tear! 

Had a good Mother's Day, walked around a carnival with DH and DS and watched THEM go on all the fun rides while I stood in the sun. ;) It was honestly fun, though. No less than four people came up to me and told me 'not long to go now, eh!!!?!?' and I had the first experience of a stranger touching my stomach (a grown man of all people). :dohh: I was thinking I must look pretty big and uncomfortable haha!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear of your housing situation eppgirl, I hope it's resolved quickly for you. Stressful at the best of times, never mind just now.

Hope your trip was good, FX!

Glad all was ok in the end, Rach.

Good news on baby turning, Allie &#128512;

The afternoon tea sounds lovely PG.

Definitely hope baby stays put another while, mom!

I am so sore & slow all the time. Slowly getting buts & pieces sorted, but running out of time...


----------



## Rach87

Allie how great about your little babes long legs!! Funny how nice it is and reassuring to have all the scans, but also nervewracking at the same time when you get a bad tech and they do measurements wrong! Lol


----------



## Mom15

Im sure baby will stay put, but The what if is still on my mind. I swear my belly dropped today. When I just looked in the mirror there seems to be way more space between top of belly and boobies, but I know that doesnt have to mean anything. Cant wait for my scan though to see what baby measures and if it dropped into my pelvis more.


----------



## Rach87

I feel like he&#8217;s dropped too mom15. Lots more space up too. But Ive had 2 scans in the past week and forgot to ask if hes engaged in my pelvis both times. Ugh! 

They did the gbs swab while i was in the hospital saturday and just got the results. Negative this time! Yay! Though they said I have yet another yeast infection. So weird as Im not having any symptoms and I even check down there every day and I dont see any little white spots at all. Ugh.


----------



## Mom15

Yay for negative test! I am so hoping mine will be too. I just dont want another thing to think about. I just feel so different that I think baby has moved down. What is new is lower back achy, not constant, but gets tired fast. Sitting got uncomfortable and this feeling that my pelvis is expanding. And I think I may have pulled something on the right side of my belly as it hurts when I move a certain way. Definitely a lot more sore than just a few days ago. About 4 more weeks max! I think my preferred date is anytime in the first week of June. So that would be about 3 weeks. I just need to get a little more stuff done. Oh and I got the Halo Bassinest today, but I wont be able to check it out until next weekend as I am at my in laws while DH travels. So once I have that set up and bought some diaper and pulled out the new born clothes Ill be feeling more ready.


----------



## Sander

Congrats on your negative test Rach!

Speaking of dropping, I DEF feel like something has changed as of yesterday. He was already low late last week but now I feel like he might have fully engaged. Basically I&#8217;m feeling constant pressure in my lower abdomen/pelvis, and CONSTANTLY have to pee - like I stand up to flush and instantly have to pee again. Also having stronger and more frequent BH&#8217;s, particularly today. I&#8217;m hoping this is all doing something because I don&#8217;t know how I could do another almost 3 weeks of this


----------



## Allie84

Yay for a negative test Rach! Boo about another yeast infection. 

Mom, you sound pretty prepared to me. Is the Halo Bassinet the $1k one?!?!?! I keep seeing one on my FB sponsored ads for a $1,000 bassinet and I'm like 'I wish!' Mine was like $50.....but it's the same brand and model we used with Alistair and it worked fine, although it does have a 15 lb weight limit. 

Ooh I love hearing about all the engaged babies. I don't think this one has dropped at all but I have never had a good feel for her positioning. I DO get pelvic pain since she dropped head down and I am getting back pain while sleeping which is new.


----------



## Allie84

How's everyone doing today?!?!?!?!

I had my appointment today. Baby is still head down, passed her tests. The only 'bad' thing is I've gained 5 lbs since Friday!!! All swelling according to doctor. He told me no more hiking (as were scrambling in the mountains on Sunday) and to rest more and drink more. My BP was fine thank goodness and assuming urine was good as they didn't say. 

The big question is now is still C-Section vs vaginal. Doc is letting me choose BUt this baby is on track to be bigger than Alistair and I tore badly with him. He really does suggest a C-Section but it's still considered elective and is up to me, he just wanted to make it REEALLLY clear I could tear again or have other affects from another vaginal delivery since that whole area was badly damaged. :wacko: 

Maybe baby will come in next week and still be smaller than Alistair and I can go vaginal.....


----------



## curiousowl

That's so hard Allie! I don't know what I would do in your shoes. I will say, my friends who have had scheduled C's have been really happy with them/their recovery.

Afm, everything hurts all the time but just chugging along. Almost 38w! I don't think I'm having any contractions or anything, no early labor signs, so my gut says it'll be another couple weeks. Which honestly, is fine! I am very ready to be done but my MIL arrives the 27th and I'd love for her to be here to watch DD, rather than sending DD to a friend's house.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats a tough one Allie. I had an episiotomy with my first due to him being caught in his cord but themidwife mentioned something about a low pelvic arch and I convinced myself that meant I would have problems with my second. I worried my self silly for nothing. My second was born no problems and I needed only 2 stitches. I guess you need to decide if you can handle another bad tear if it were to happen. 

Afm. I ve bought a groupon deal for some swimming sessions so I can go swimming everyday to try and sort my little dudes position out. Also been doing inversion, bouncing on my ball and moxibustion. So far I think he is still flipping from transvers to oblique. 

Saw my health visitor this morning and she seems nice. Dropped off some info and will come again around day 10.


----------



## Sander

Aw Allie sounds tough to decide!! I know the scans can be off and your LO might not be bigger than your son after all, but I guess it&#8217;s really up to you. I&#8217;ve been doing a ton of reading on how to relax, prevent tearing, ease pain etc. I really want to try to go naturally so I&#8217;ve been feeling like I really need to prepare myself with books haha, but if you decide to go vaginally what about an epidural? I mean personally I&#8217;m not against any way of giving birth, I&#8217;m just terrified of surgery! Although I do know a lot of people that gave birth with a C-section and had no complaints. Anyways we&#8217;re always here to bounce ideas off of!

Curious I think you and me are 2 days apart due date wise - I also haven&#8217;t been feeling much in the way of prelabour but I&#8217;m pretty sure I lost my plug yesterday? I don&#8217;t have anything to compare it to but a chunk of mucus came out that was a lot thicker than the discharge I&#8217;ve normally been getting. Anyways today things have quieted down a lot with BH&#8217;s and pressure etc so I&#8217;m not expecting any labour anytime soon!

Hope baby turns for you topaz - that&#8217;s great you can go swimming lots, turn baby turn!!


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, yup! 5/31 here. Hopefully losing your plug is a good sign! I'm feeling a lot less pressure than I think I was with DD at this point but I've heard that's normal for second babies. I guess they often don't engage until labor.


----------



## Allie84

Topaz, I hope the swimming helps like it helped me. If nothing else it feels sooooooo good on your bump and your back! 

I'm with you all, no prelabor symptoms. I lost my plug with Alistair but it didn't bring on labor....this time though, not feeling like anything is happening. We DTD last night and I plan on doing that as much as possible for my cervix (lucky DH :haha:) and drinking my RL tea and just waiting and seeing....

Thanks ladies, I have a week before my doctor wants a firm yes or no on the C-Section. :/ I was so against a C-Sectoin when Baby was breech but of course I knew a lot depended on the size of Baby anyways...ah, I'll keep you posted haha. I would hate to labor for 24 hours like I did with Alistair and then this baby get stuck and I need a C-Section anyways. I kinda wish I didn't have the choice, I suck at choices.


----------



## PG5K

It's a tough choice to make allie as there's pros and cons to both. I had a growth scan and said the baby was already on the 90th centile! They estimated 7.2lb already but then after some reading apparently bigger babies can be easier to deliver vaginally as they have more stock to help them get out.
I can imagine that's its scary after a 4th degree tear though. Lots of people also have C sections and recover very well.

For me, I'm like Sander, I'm scared of surgery. I've never had anything remotely surgical in my life, I worry about how I'll be with anaesthetic although whatever the doctor recommends I'll go with.

That's a good sign Sander, it's worth keeping track of that. 
I lose quite a lot of thick clear mucus every now and again. I don't remember losing my plug with my DD so I wonder if I just lose mine slowly?

I don't think my baby has dropped yet, though I do waddle when I walk! I have a pregnant friend at work and said I'm looking forward to being able to sit down like a lady again and not like a man with my legs apart :haha:


----------



## Mom15

Allie - I got the Halo Essentia which is the cheapest one of the 360 degree swivel bassinet. It is $218 incl. tax. So not super cheap but by no means $1K :). Its my splurge item this time as I have kept everything from DS and beside that only have to buy diapers. I still need to check into an electric pump as this time it is supposedly 100% covered by my insurance. 

Sander - I think it was you saying you want to try for natural labor. I did it with DS. The two things That helped me mentally was to realize that every contraction is one less to go through and one closer to having my baby. And that unlike an injury the pain has a benefit which is to bring my baby out into my arms. DH helped me by reminding me to take deep breaths which instantly reduced the pain. Also look into visualizations to sort of meditate. Mine was/is a waterfall that falls into this beautiful turquoise pond with lots of flowers and tropical plants around. In the end I think its impossible to know what is going to help you most, but you are doing the right thing reading and prepping as best as you can. For example, I really wanted to use a birthing ball. I sat on it and it was the most uncomfortable feeling ever for me. I labored on all fours on my yoga mat. They made the comment that no one ever brought their yoga mat to the hospital. Lol. I plan on bringing it again as that was the only position I felt comfortable in. 
Oh and I lost small bits of my mucus plug on 37w3/4d and DS was born on 37w5d :)


----------



## Sander

Thanks Mom15 that&#8217;s awesome information!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies!!

I lost some clear mucus this morning, like a bunch of EWCM....I wonder if i'm doing the slow losing of the plug thing?

Mom, that is all great advice. Sounds like a lot of techniques I learned at my labor skills refresher and during lamaze with Alistair. 

Sander, Mom had really good advice. I was SO SET on a natural labor with Alistair, to the point that my birth plan had them denying me medication if I asked for it and eventually I actually DID want it and had to convince them. :dohh: BUT I was induced and back to to back which put the odds NOT in my favor. But if your hospital has a tub you can labor in, def. try that. It was the best pain relief for me. I got an epidural at 9 cm and after 20 hours so I can attest to what worked for the first 20 hours of natural.....and the bath was the best!! Even a shower would help. Heat is good, or heat down there and cool clothes on your head. Agree with having a visualization. I like birthing balls but it it does kinda hurt after a bit. I also used to the squatting bar, lots of leaning over the rocking chair and rocking my hips, lots of vocalization, and I had DH telling me supportive things (even if I had to remind him. I remember I was like 'Tell me this is temporary! Just keep reminding me this is temporary!!!!' ) and TBH he just looked terrified the whole time. :haha: Well, until I got the epidural and we both took a nap. When I woke up to push it was a lot calmer....but I'm not saying the epidural was worth it, it maybe made Alistair get stuck, there's no way to know for sure....I was just too exhausted after 20 hours of natural back to back labor with pitocin. :dohh:


----------



## PG5K

I was induced and although it wasn't fun I made it through though I didn't get to use any of the birthing advice like being in water, walking about or different positions because of my waters breaking over 24 hours earlier so I had risk of infection but it's still definitely do able.
Just go with the flow, do whatever feel comfortable for you


----------



## Mom15

Also Sander, this is a website I found after I gave birth to DS and I have never read something that describe so well how it felt during labor. Especially the part where it talks about parts of your brain responsible for speech etc shutting down. 

https://wombecology.com/?pg=physiological


----------



## Mom15

Different topic, but another video I came across after I had been nursing for a while. I am definitely going to watch this again once baby is here. While we had no apparent problem nursing, it was painful for the first couple of months and DS would nurse for 45-90min, so I question if he could have been more efficient with a better latch. 

https://globalhealthmedia.org/portfolio-items/attaching-your-baby-at-the-breast/?portfolioID=5623


----------



## PG5K

That's an interesting article on birthing, lots of brain stuff I didn't know about!
Your babies nursing sounds pretty normal to me though. My dd would often be on me for ages! I think sometimes it was a comfort thing as well but it was hard. I found the first month or so very difficult and painful but I hope to do it again, if only for the ease of having food on tap.


----------



## Mom15

PG - you are probably right. He loved nursing. We did til he was 21 months and quit as I wasnt getting pregnant. I temped and my temp dropped everytime prematurely and didnt make it to more than 9 day lp. I also dont know if there is such thing as pain free nursing in the first few weeks. I as well loved the convenience. Always food with me and not having to deal with bottles. I very much appreciated it as I know it doesnt work for everyone. Im very curious how it will go this time. I will try to also do a little bit bottle feeding as I waited with DS till 3 months and at that point he would not take it no matter how we or who tried. He would gag when the nipple touched his lips. He never took a pacifier either. So I was tied to him day and night forever. Just thinking with 2 kids it might help if DH can feed as well sometimes.


----------



## Squig34

Allie, have you heard of perineal massage? It's supposed to help reduce the risk of tearing. I don't know if it's too late to start now or not. My SIL had a big baby, 9lbs 8, her second, & she tore badly & had to have surgery immediately to repair it. She said overall it wasn't as painful as the tear with her daughter who was 8lbs 4. 
I have planned sections & I feel my recovery from my daughter's was quite smooth & quick because it was planned & not an emergency (I know several people who've had EMCS). But that's only based on my experience & I'm throwing it into the mix. For me, it's the safest option for my babies, so the considerations aren't the same!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry I havent responded yet, I caught ds stomach bug so Im feeling awful :( and my dh has it too!


----------



## Mom15

Oh no fx! I hope it passes soon. You must be miserable. 

Anyone else getting nerve type shooting pain in their groin area? I think its a sign that baby has def moved further down. I keep standing and walking kind of wide legged. The wobble walk is happening. Lol. Also had a tiny bit of ewcm today. Eeek. Maybe because I tried to rub after DS today who was trying to chase his Grammy down the driveway when she left for work. They live in the country, but he made it almost to the dirt road. Not as bad as when he played catch me if you can around this little roundabout intersection in our neighborhood. So scary and I feel so helpless, like I cant take care of my own child anymore. I bribed him with candy and he luckily came back.


----------



## Allie84

FX, feel better soon! I'm SO SORRY, that is the worst. 

Mom, that is scary! Alistair, who is 6, was shopping with me the other day and saw those 'toddler leashes' and was like 'Why would anyone do that?' and I explained to him when he was younger he'd ALWAYS try to run away. FWIW we never had a leash for him (no judgement on those who do) :haha:. 

PG and Mom, I agree nursing is sooooo much easier than bottles. We had to supplement from the beginning though so DS never had nipple issues, thank goodness, and I swore by the pacifier for many years :blush: and definitely liked having DH able to help feed. I nursed for 11 months before Alistair self-weaned as my supply ran out and I was basically just a pacifier then. I drove myself insane about my supply for the entire 11 months though as it was never ideal so I promised myself I won't be as hard on myself this time if I can't make it work for so long...

Squig, thank you! Yes, I researched it and had DH do it twice as I couldn't reach and then Baby turned breech so we stopped. I'm not sure if it's too late. I've been trying it a bit myself but my technique is off as my bump is in the way lol. It's basically stretching yourself in circles and I've tried it a few times and it hurts!! I'm not sure if that means I'm NOT stretching well or if it's just sensitive down there. :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

:cry: baby is breech still and Im super stressed about it. I know Im not feeling well, but I have felt like crying all morning.


----------



## Allie84

Baby was still breech for me until 36 and 5!!! I know it's stressful but you are 'only' 35 weeks and still have time. Also, my doctor made it sound like she had no room to flip and she did, and I didn't do anything drastic, just spinning babies website stuff. 

BTW it's good to cry, let it out! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Allie, cant stop crying now Ive opened the floodgates :cry:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry Allie no insight on the c-section. 

Oh no fx!! How miserable! I had the flu back in february and that was tough enough, cant even imagine being 35 weeks and being that sick. So sorry! Take care and I hope you feel better quick.

35+1 here. Cant believe such a huge growth from last week!!
 



Attached Files:







01F4854F-F694-4E67-B18E-9BA8A0C838D3.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









A30C071F-156E-4785-979B-1D4401E4AD42.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Allie84

Aww you look great Rach!! I love the growth spurt!! Such a perfect and round bump.


----------



## PG5K

Mom - I waited 6 weeks as well before trying to introduce a bottle as I was worried about nipple confusion and then she wouldn't take a bottle till about 6 months and even then I had to trick her by breastfeeding then sneakily swapping my nipple for a bottle.
This time I'm going to try and introduce a bottle at night straight away. My daughter also didn't want a dummy for ages. It was brilliant when she finally had one and started sleeping better!

Oh no FX, it's not easy when you're sick and especially sick and big pregnant. I really hope you feel better soon and your baby turns around. 

Allie, I tried a little massage and found it quite sore too. I was wondering if I was doing it right.

Aww you look lovely Rach!

Afm - I'm feeling absolutely huge!! My bump looks like it's dropped a bit and I'm having low cramps on my left side. I think it's more like round ligament pain as it doesn't feel like contractions at all. I had a couple of 'whooshes' of cm and didn't know if it was my waters but I think it's just more cm especially as its stopped now. I had a leak when my waters broke with my dd and I constantly felt like I was leaking like I'd wet myself for about a day.

Has anyone thought of things they'd like to do with mat leave? I'm hoping to bake a lot more, get my dslr camera out and start blogging again. I remember I could bake with my dd about and it gives me something I can do when he's nursing or sleeping on me.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you for all the lovely well wishes, really hope Im over it soon.


----------



## Mom15

Fx - really really hope baby turns for you! Sounds like a couple of ladies babies have turned recently and hope yours will follow suit. 

So, tonight I stepped down onto our deck which is about 8-9 inches of a step. Obviously done hat a million times, but tonight when I took that step it felt like my pubic bone split in half. Now I cant put weight on my right leg (the one I stepped down with) without the same splitting pain in my pubic bone. Every single step hurts like I am hurting it more. Im glad I am seeing both my chiropractor and obgyn tomorrow. Its a little better if I walk really wide legged, but that is really awkward looking. Lol. Hope I didnt seriously hurt anything.


----------



## Squig34

Get well soon FX!

I think I've developed mild pelvic girdle pain over the past several weeks, my groin is always sore - not the lightening crotch shooting pains from RLP, but painful to walk or roll over if I open my legs too wide etc. Just lucky I haven't developed it very severely I guess & sure I only have a week to go now (eek!) DH & I have made good progress with the boxes in the past couple of days but I'd like to get more done.

Looking good Rach &#128512;

PG, I have given no consideration whatsoever to doing anything in particular on mat leave - y daughter was such a poor sleeper I was constantly exhausted. So I slept any time I had a chance! I hope this one sleeps better. My daughter's sleep is occasionally improving, but of course being in late pregnancy, I'm not benefitting from that yet as I'm too uncomfortable to sleep well - sod's law &#128514;


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fx hope you feel better soon. Im still with you in the naughty baby club. He isnt Breech but flipping from transvers to oblique. There is a chance I could end up admitted because of the risk of cord prolapse if he doesnt behave soon. Its totally stressing me out. 

I bf my second for 2years but introduced a bottle very early (with expressed bm) as I had a wedding st 3 weeks old that I couldnt take him to. Thankfully he took to it well so my family could give me a break when I needed it.


----------



## Mom15

Baby is in the 70th percentile and measured an estimated 6lbs11oz. Im 36 weeks today. I def. dont make small babies, but I am 5-9. 
Im about 1.5cm dilated.


----------



## Allie84

Awww that sounds like a good weight, Mom. Sorry you nearly tumbled on your steps but glad you are okay. How do you feel?

PG, I go back to work at 6 weeks.....after being off my entire pregnancy (as my job is very physical and I can't do it pregnant). It's just a wee part-time job and I hope I can make it work (I work for an airline strictly for free flights to see our family in Scotland) but I didn't go back to work with my DS until he was 9 months and that was just part-time grad school. :shrug: I hope to enjoy some nice outdoor time but I read you can't put sunscreen on infants under 6 months!! 

Topaz, I've never heard of oblique or transverse causing cord prolapse unless you go into labor....are they worried you're going to go into labor early? 

-------------------

AFM my blood pressure started getting high yesterday. Just 127/89 but still high enough I felt weird enough to check it. It's been really low my entire pregnancy and I had gestational hypertension with my son and regular hypertension before I got pregnant. My OB told me not to go back on my blood pressure meds though as he thinks it might drop it low. Does that number sound like an okay watch and wait number?!?!! With my DS it was 140/95 when I went on bedrest and 160/100 when I got induced and post partum. So needless to say I'm freaking out that's where this is heading!!!!! I was induced at 38 and 3 with my son.....I am starting to wonder if that will happen again or if they'll do my C-Section earlier....or if I'm just worrying for no reason.....


----------



## PG5K

Allie - it might be worth waiting to see at the stage it's at for the moment but definitely worth keeping an eye on it. Fingers crossed it'll go lower again. My BP is usually 100/50 but when I went to the hospital when the baby wasn't moving it was up 129/80 I think they said which is high for me. Luckily by the next day it was back to normal.
It must be hard having to go back to work so quickly but I can understand the reason though and the flights sound a great thing!

That's brill mom, sounds pretty perfect. Maybe not too long to go now. 

Oh no Topaz, that sounds stressful. I hope its OK soon.

Squidge - my daughter was a terrible sleeper as well. Luckily at 5 she mostly sleeps through the night now but it was so awful. I don't have any good suggestions but it does get better. 

I'm currently keeping an eye on my undies as I'm not sure if I'm leaking! I seem to be very wet but I don't know if it's cm or my waters. It's like I'm damp all the time, even with a pad on. I'm so confused as I know that cm increases a lot too.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies! My preferred date would be June 8th when I would be 39 weeks exactly. 

Allie - its a bit better after the chiropractor this morning, but every step still hurts and it scares me a bit for next week when I will be with DS by myself again during the day. Any sudden movement makes it worse. 
I just dont know if I will be physically able to safely take care of him. He can be so determined and run off if he wants to so I think we will mostly be home and the backyard. While I want to be more prepared for baby and be pregnant a bit longer its also going to be harder everyday.


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> I'm currently keeping an eye on my undies as I'm not sure if I'm leaking! I seem to be very wet but I don't know if it's cm or my waters. It's like I'm damp all the time, even with a pad on. I'm so confused as I know that cm increases a lot too.

I've been getting that. I know CM DOES increase. I have had the same fear though. :shrug: 

I've been doing the test where I pee all the way and lay down and if it 'leaks' when you stand up. That hasn't happened to me yet. 



Mom15 said:


> Thanks ladies! My preferred date would be June 8th when I would be 39 weeks exactly.
> 
> Allie - its a bit better after the chiropractor this morning, but every step still hurts and it scares me a bit for next week when I will be with DS by myself again during the day. Any sudden movement makes it worse.
> I just dont know if I will be physically able to safely take care of him. He can be so determined and run off if he wants to so I think we will mostly be home and the backyard. While I want to be more prepared for baby and be pregnant a bit longer its also going to be harder everyday.

I hope Baby comes on June 8th then!!! And that the chiro work keeps some pain at bay....sounds rough!!!


----------



## eppgirl

Stressed beyond belief.
We were "supposed" to be out of our house by yesterday, well it rained all week and obviously we can't move stuff in the rain so we weren't able to do much at all.
So we still have some stuff at that house that we need to get but cant get it cause its still raining.

Dummy me did way to much. Cue SEVERE pain, lots of mucus plug lost, some leakage which theyre not worried about because I have excess fluid, and contractions. Baby is still moving fine but I am hurting so bad.


----------



## Allie84

Awww I demand you lay down ASAP and get a good night's sleep! Take a Unisom and lock the door and tell them you'll be out in 12 hours!! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Allie it's only if my waters break that there is a risk. My waters went first with my first but not til 40 +5 and my second was 40+4 so I'm not expecting this one to be early so will push to wait til 38 weeks before we do anything but if he is still flipping around then they will likely admit me. The options then from what I've read is a stabilising induction which I 'll push for or a section.

Yesterday he started off transvers then oblique with head to right. Then head to left. I 've put my support belt on fairly tight to see if I can restrict him to staying put. 

I just hate all this waiting. I'm constantly trying to work out where he is lying. Not easy when the front of my bump is so solid most of the time because of the placenta. 


So excited that we will be getting lots of babies soon. Some of you are so close now. I feel like I have ages left.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear all the epp. I hope you can get the chance to rest more today.

Allie, that BP is in the normal range for me!


----------



## Sander

Sorry eppgirl, hope things calm down for you soon!

Topaz I can imagine how that would be stressful!! You still have time though, and baby is halfway to head down. I read that 97% of babies are head down by 37 (?) weeks, so you have a high likelihood or your LO cooperating eventually!

AFM, 38 weeks today - feel like I&#8217;m in the TWW all over again (unless he decides to be late!!) :haha:


----------



## PG5K

I don't know if I'm getting ill with something or labour is starting! It's 2am I'm time and I've been woken up constantly with the worst indigestion.
I've also had diarrhea tonight (sorry ladies). My dd just woke up in the night so I took her to the loo and whilst she was having a wee I had stomach cramps like I was going to have bad diarrhea again but when I sat on the loo nothing at all happened. I can feel it coming on again right now, so I'll head back to the loo in a moment just incase. I remember the cramps before but not how it all started in the beginning.

I might have also picked up a bug as I feel sick as well and my stomachs gurgling. I suddenly feel really nervous like I'm not ready for the baby yet! So hopefully he hangs on another couple of weeks.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry epp, cant imagine having to deal with all that right now. Please try to rest as much as possible. 

Sander the tww is a perfect description....though technically im in a 4 week wait! Lol its torture! 

Topaz i hope he settles head down soon for you!

Pg oh i hope its just a random bout of upset tummy and not labor just yet or a tummy bug. I have noticed though the last two days Ive been getting a constant urge to go to the bathroom, but when I sit on the toilet, nothing. I do manage to go a couple times a day(sorry tmi) but not nearly as much as it feels like I need to go. Ive read its common as baby settles down lower they can push on your colon and give you that constant feeling of having to go.


----------



## Allie84

Awww PG, I wonder if it's the start?!?! They do say that is a sign!! I know what you mean, i'm antsy but I wonder if I go into labor if I'll be like 'Wait a week!!' haha. I hope you don't have a tummy bug either though as that is no fun. Maybe you're just getting your clear out a few weeks early. I am still in the constipated stages. :dohh: 

Sander, happy 38 weeks, I'll join you tomorrow. Yep the it's the new TWW haha. 

Topaz, sounds reasonable you won't have your waters break any time soon. I hope they work with you to avoid you having to get admitted or induced or a C-Section. Mostly I hope baby turn in the next week or so for you for your peace of mind! 

I hope everyone is doing well. Here, I'm just waiting to see if Baby comes on her own before I have to have a C-Section (or not, still undecided). I keep getting hiccups (fetal hiccups) like 4 times a day and it worries me even though my doctor told me not to worry. Plus I feel like Baby is fighting to get out sometimes, her movements are a bit wacky at times, especially before bed. It's like she's knocking on me saying 'Let me out!' Haha. Or like my whole uterus will jerk! 

I'm wondering if I should do some more things to get my body ready for labor. Drinking one cup of RLT a day, doing one session on my birth ball. I think I'll ramp things up a bit tomorrow as I'll be 38 weeks. Checked my BP again today and it was fine.


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry I&#8217;ve been a little MIA ladies. I&#8217;m 38.5w now so I guess kinda any day but (TMI) I&#8217;ve been having a really bad pregnancy hemorrhoid flare up. I&#8217;m terrified of going into labor right now! I can&#8217;t even imagine pushing. I swear, I might need the epidural just for this. Ugh. It&#8217;s so awful. It&#8217;s a little better the last couple days but I&#8217;ll talk to my MW about it on Wednesday if it&#8217;s still bothering me I guess.


----------



## PG5K

Thanks ladies, it's settled down today but I woke up with period type cramps so now I'm changing my mindset from thinking that he'll come a week over due to just getting my mind and body more prepared just incase.
I started to panic thinking "oh god, is it really time to do this again!" Although I feel huge and I'm done with pregnancy it's so scary thinking of the massive change coming soon.

Oh no curious, that's not fun at all. I had it middle of my pregnancy. If you need an epidural then the choice is always there. 

My baby has a lot of hiccups too, and sporadic movements. I do sometimes wonder if it's normal but I've never been told to panic about movement, only if it reduces or changes.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks PG. You described exactly how I feel right now too- massive and done but terrified of the big change coming.


----------



## Allie84

I could have written that as well! Totally how I feel. ^^^^^^^^

Rach, we cross posted. I wonder if it's your iron supplelments? I am still constipated. I want the 'clear out' so I don't poop during labor if it happens this week lol. I am sure I am blocked up. :dohh: 

Curious ,OUCH, I'm so sorry!! I had my first bout of hemmoroids midway through this pregnancy and it really does hurt.

Gosh there is nothing glamorous about this, is there? :dohh:

I had no BH today really but then I just an hour ago had my first painful BH/contraction. I will try not to get my hopes up, haha. Nothing since. Alex got all excited and I was like, 'I could be getting these for days and days before anything happens...'


----------



## Mom15

My mom just recently told me about psyllium husk powder. Her pharmacist told her about it when she mentioned I have GD. It is very high in fiber and helps with blood glucose levels and one of the side effects is, that it helps with constipation. Its weird stuff, but it works. I mix it in Almond milk. Or you can do juice, but way too many carbs for what I am allowed. Once you whisk it in you have to drink it fast as it clumps together and gets all gelatinous. Maybe something for those of you looking to help with constipation.


----------



## Squig34

I guess many of us are on labour watch now or will be soon! Getting exciting! Only a few days for me. I'll be glad not to be pregnant anymore as moving around is really quite painful now.

Sorry to hear about the pikes, Curious, that sounds so uncomfortable.

Allie, I don't believe hiccups are anything to worry about - my daughter had them LOADS & I hated the feeling but it was fine & normal. Thankfully this one only has them rarely. They don't count as movements though for the purpose of monitoring movements.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the reassurance. :hugs: I notice a pattern to the hiccups which makes me think they are just part of her current 'swallowing'/'eating' schedule....and that has helped me feel better....I need to stay off Google, as everyone always tells me haha.

Labor watch is on haha.....anyone?!?! Anyone?!? :haha:


----------



## Mom15

Not me :) hoping for at least one more week. Please let me have the next (long) weekend to finish organizing. Well finish is wishful thinking, but I would be feeling a lot better if I can just get a bit more done. For example put away the mountain of laundry in my bedroom so the bassinet actually fits. Need to pull the car seat out and install the base in the car. Pack a hospital bag which I have completely ignored so far. At least I finally pulled out the newborn clothes I had saved from DS. BUY DIAPERS!!! If I remember right its 8-12 wet diapers in 24h??? Last time I ran out of NB diapers and the size one was too big so I will buy some extra this time. My friend is pregnant so I can give her any I dont use. Hope everyone is hanging in here. Def feels like my body is slowly falling apart and telling me its done with this.


----------



## Rach87

Allie sorry I guess my post sounded like I couldnt go. Ive been very regular, but I have a constant urge to go. I think it was just the way baby was sitting, it lasted about 3 days but is gone today. 

Also had a check up today. Nst perfect, fundal measuring 1 week behind(i take those measurements with a grain if salt). Still just 1cm dilated but cervix high. So doesnt look like a baby anytime soom for me. Which, even though Im done is a good thing. I&#8217;d like him stay in until at least 38 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Allie84

Glad all went well Rach!!!

Mom, I was wondering how many newborn diapers to have. We just have one pack of newborn but I'm sure we'll need more haha. We have a few boxes of 1s. I keep imagining having a huge baby but maybe that's just me feeling huge. :haha:

Had a good old cry to DH a bit ago, just general freaking out. 'I am scared to have a C-Section!' as I bawled and then 'I'm scared to tear my sphincter again!' as I bawled some more. I have more or less decided to keep my C Section scheduled and hope Baby comes before, as if I go later than 39 weeks she could be too big and cause me to tear worse/Baby get stuck worse (DS was stuck through 4 hours of pushing before needing the vacuum assist). 

Crazy to think this time next week I'll have a baby. Probably why I'm super emotional. We installed the carseat, my bag is packed, Baby's bassinet is all ready with a her first PJs and swaddle and burp cloth laid out.....


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sounds like a reasonable plan allie. And it's good to get the emotions out. 

Saw midwife this morning and was sent for a presentation scan. After being transvers yesterday, today he is breech. Go for a rescan in 8 days and if still changing position so much will see a consultant either then or the following week to discuss options.


----------



## curiousowl

That sounds very reasonable Allie. Such a hard choice! I hope you have an easier delivery this time around, whichever you choose. 

I guess this is the plus of cloth diapers :D I just have a big box of them from DD, washed and ready to go. The minus is the laundry when she&#8217;s born, haha.


----------



## Mom15

Curious - I have cloth diapers from DS too and hope to use them again. Just the first weeks, I think, I will be happy the have the convenience of disposable. I ordered some NB diapers last night so they will be here in two days. Which cloth diapers do you use?


----------



## Mom15

Allie - I have not commented on your decision that you have to make, because it would be so hard for me to make that decision myself. Personally I would always go for vaginally, BUT I did not experience a bad tear, so I can see that that is very scary. I have no idea if any of it makes any difference, but have you looked into positions during pushing that may help reduce the risk of tearing? I think if you knew that you wouldnt tear badly again, from what I read in your posts, you would go vaginally every time. I dont know how flexible your doctor is. Mine was you can be on your back or your side and it bothered me for a long time as I had read the more vertical you are the less chance of tearing (I had only 2nd degree tear, but I was mad I tore at all, silly, I know) Also using a warm cloth during labor on your perineum is supposed to help, but you need someone to help with that. 
Im so sorry that there isnt an easy answer and I hope in a way baby will just make that decision for you and come on its own and you will see how it goes in the moment.


----------



## curiousowl

Mom15 said:


> Curious - I have cloth diapers from DS too and hope to use them again. Just the first weeks, I think, I will be happy the have the convenience of disposable. I ordered some NB diapers last night so they will be here in two days. Which cloth diapers do you use?

I think I have a few of most the brands on the market, lol. My one size stash is mainly pockets and a few AIOs. In newborn I have lots of AIOs and some tiny covers and prefolds, then some slightly bigger pockets that worked well for when DD started sleeping a little longer at night. She wore the nb stash until she was 5 months old, she grew so slowly! 

What about you?


----------



## Mom15

I have only used the g diapers, but my friend gave me a big sack of cloth diapers that are the ones with all the snap buttons. Ill have to figure out how to use them!


----------



## curiousowl

Mom15 said:


> I have only used the g diapers, but my friend gave me a big sack of cloth diapers that are the ones with all the snap buttons. IÂll have to figure out how to use them!

There are lots of great YouTube videos out there and I'm happy to answer any questions if you have them!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you ladies. I really felt between a rock and a hard place today. I feel terrified but I kept my C-Section appointment. Baby is as big today as Alistair was when born and will be bigger of course in a week, much less two weeks, and it's plain from a medical perspective if I go over 39 weeks I am risking a lot regarding my vagina/rectum....so I kept the appointment. I just have to PRAY I go into labor on my own in the next 6 days!! 

I wish I felt more peace about it but I didn't feel peace about cancelling either. 

How is everyone doing today????


----------



## PG5K

I think I need to pack more nappies in my hospital bag. I just grabbed a few of them but I'm not sure how many!

I completely understand being scared about having a major tear again allie. I think if I'd had a bad one I might opt for a c-section as well even though that scares me it's more predictable.

My friend at work who was 2 days behind me had her baby today! I kinda would like another week if possible, maybe the Tuesday would be nice :haha:
I'm trying to walk more to keep active as I feel like I'm spending all day and evening sitting on my ass. 
I've had no more labour signs, just a bit of stomach ache but I think that was wind.


----------



## Sander

It&#8217;s really amazing how long everyone has managed to keep these babies in for!! How many babies do we have scheduled for the next week or so? A couple right?

Hopefully we&#8217;ll see some spontaneous labours too! (Aka, me!! :p )


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Its really amazing how long everyone has managed to keep these babies in for!! How many babies do we have scheduled for the next week or so? A couple right?
> 
> Hopefully well see some spontaneous labours too! (Aka, me!! :p )

Agreed! An acquaintance who had the same due date as me has a one month old right now! And on my May board last time we had babies born almost every day the second half of April. Im shocked we havent had any early babies!


----------



## hollyw79

My induction is scheduled for tomorrow night...midnight.. Wednesday going in to Thursday. But I am ALL for baby coming tonight on it's own :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry Ive been so quiet, this stomach bug really kicked my ass! Only just feeling better!!

Its getting so exciting in here, I cant wait to hear about the babies being born!!

Still feeling unprepared here, a lot of stuff arriving soon but I really want to get a move on and pack a hospital bag.

Baby is still breech so Im prepared for scheduling a C section, not what I hoped for but Im getting my head around it. Allie I dont envy making that decision, in my case its been made for me! 

Thinking of you Holly! Hope it all goes smoothly!!


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Holly, hope all goes smoothly!!


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Mom15

Also Holly - I have been meaning to tell you that I have been cooking some of the LC recipes that you post of Fb. So thank you so much for helping me keep my GD under control. The gd has given me a very small insight into what your DS is living with every day and I say small because gd is nothing compared to Type 1. I think of him so many times when I am tempted to whine about not being able to eat what I want when I want and it puts things into perspective. I just wanted you to know the impact your efforts in making healthy food for your son have also had on my life. Ill be forever greatful!


----------



## Allie84

It's all on tomorrow for Holly! :happydance: :happydance: 

It really is amazing we have had all these babies cooking so long! There is one of us who has had a baby but I think she only posts on the FB group...I don't even know her BnB name?!?! First name Elizabeth.


----------



## Sander

Yay holly very exciting!!

Sorry fx baby is still breech, maybe he&#8217;ll (she&#8217;ll?) still surprise you - otherwise I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll rock your section :)

I&#8217;m starting to panic thinking the baby will never come out?? I&#8217;m not really having any signs and I think what I thought was part of the plug was actually just excess discharge. Due date is in 10 days - how is it possible that nothing is happening yet? I always thought certain signs happened sooner for a FTM even if they&#8217;re more likely to go overdue. But I&#8217;m not seeing much in the way of BH&#8217;s, plug, show, and I&#8217;m pretty sure my cervix is still really high up. 

How did it go with signs for you guys&#8217; first labour?


----------



## Squig34

Baby season! Good luck Holly! I'm up today for my second dose of steroids & clerking for my section on Friday. I am so ready! Also I had an appointment yesterday & my BP was a bit high so I was taken on to a trial for pre eclampsia markers to do with placental function (as I understand it). My result was in the abnormal range. There's no immediate risk but I'm glad I was already planning for Friday rather than having to suddenly schedule everything now (which is what would have happened). But I have placenta issues anyway - mine is starting to look quite elderly already so I'm not completely surprised.

Good luck making your decision Allie.

Curious & mom, I use cloth nappies too &#128512; my stash is mostly bumgenius AIOs & pockets, plus some cheapie pockets. I love them, but I have no newborn sizes so will be using disposables for the first couple or few months til baby fits cloth.


----------



## hollyw79

Mom15 said:


> Also Holly - I have been meaning to tell you that I have been cooking some of the LC recipes that you post of Fb. So thank you so much for helping me keep my GD under control. The gd has given me a very small insight into what your DS is living with every day and I say small because gd is nothing compared to Type 1. I think of him so many times when I am tempted to whine about not being able to eat what I want when I want and it puts things into perspective. I just wanted you to know the impact your efforts in making healthy food for your son have also had on my life. I&#8217;ll be forever greatful!

Aww thank you :flower: 

It is ALL hard. Having GD has another layer because you have hormones and are growing a baby. It's such a crap disease :cry: I don't think most understand until it hits them directly ~ I certainly had no clue even when I heard my son's diagnosis. 

I'm glad it has helped :hugs: I have A LOT of t1 mama friends on my page so that's a reason I share ~ and many of them share with me ~ and I think everyone can benefit from alternative ways to eat good foods with less sugar :) 

You're very kind for saying so ~ thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hollyw79

Squig34 said:


> Baby season! Good luck Holly! I'm up today for my second dose of steroids & clerking for my section on Friday. I am so ready! Also I had an appointment yesterday & my BP was a bit high so I was taken on to a trial for pre eclampsia markers to do with placental function (as I understand it). My result was in the abnormal range. There's no immediate risk but I'm glad I was already planning for Friday rather than having to suddenly schedule everything now (which is what would have happened). But I have placenta issues anyway - mine is starting to look quite elderly already so I'm not completely surprised.
> 
> Good luck making your decision Allie.
> 
> Curious & mom, I use cloth nappies too &#128512; my stash is mostly bumgenius AIOs & pockets, plus some cheapie pockets. I love them, but I have no newborn sizes so will be using disposables for the first couple or few months til baby fits cloth.

Goodness! I'm glad they are aware of it and that you already have a plan in place! :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

I think what was most eye opening is that the common understanding of healthy eating does not equal what you can eat if you are diabetic. I am controlling it with diet only, but I have learnt that I need to stay way under what the dietitian told me for some meals. If I do 60-75 carbs for lunch or dinner, my number will be high. Or last night my snack would have been at 9pm and I skipped it as it was too late and would have put my fasting over. What Im struggling a bit with, is that in the last few days I seem to be more and more insulin resistent (hope Im saying that right?) So what I could eat a week ago just fine, now gives me borderline numbers or makes me go over. Almost there! I am not saying I am thankful to have GD, but in a way I am thankful that it has given me insight to a disease that dictates every bite you take and how hard that is. Yes, I have dreamt of food a lot lately!!


----------



## curiousowl

So excited holly and squig! Can&#8217;t wait for you to meet your babies! 

Sander, I had no labor signs with DD until 48 hours before she was born. No BH, no mucus plug, nothing. I was convinced she was going to be late and she was right on due date. So I wouldn&#8217;t worry 10 days out!

My DH is a type 1 diabetic, has been since he was tiny. It was super eye opening when we met to learn about it. It&#8217;s not an exact science and that can be scary. Like sometimes he can take exactly the &#8220;right&#8221; amount of insulin and he ends up high or low. If he exercises it changes things, so does travel, etc. Anyone dealing with any type of diabetes has my respect!


----------



## topazicatzbet

So excited to see these babies and hear birth stories. 

Sanders I had no signs with my first until my waters broke. I didn't lose my plug until I was well into labour.


----------



## ladders

Ah wow squig and holly more babies coming soon! Maybe you two will set off a chain reaction and the rest of us will follow soon.
Sander i didnt have any signs of labour coming apart from loosibg my mucus plug but that happened 6 days before first contraction so id lost hope in that being a sign. Im with you though i really thought he'd be here around now but now i feel like hes settled down and wont ever come out!


----------



## PG5K

That's great that you've been able to control you GD mom.

Good luck Holly, I hope everything goes well. Not long till newborn cuddles!

I'm glad you're feeling much better FX, it must be awful feeling so poorly especially in the late stages of pregnancy. Hopefully now you can rest up and start to get ready for the baby.

I feel the same Sander. I've had a couple of things that made me hope stuff was starting but nothing since. All of my friends and family have been early and I was late last time. I didn't have any symptoms till labour started last time so it's difficult to know.


----------



## Allie84

Holly, :hugs: I have so much respect for you and all you do for Grant. Thinking of you and sending happy labor thoughts your way for tonight. 

Squig, how exciting and nerve wracking at the same time! It's a bummer you are showing markers and lucky you already had delivery scheduled. What gestation will you be on Friday? I'll be thinking of you and sending happy labor thoughts your way as well! Your two LOs will have close birthdays, that might be nice in the future haha. How do you pronounce your daughter's name? My MIL is from Belfast so if you write it phonetically I can hear it in a norther Irish accent (I think lol). 

Sander, I was induced so no idea how natural labor goes, BUT I did get a sweep with my DS and it made me lose my plug but nothing else happened. So I know even if you do lose your plug it means little. With this baby I was getting a ton of BH but now they've slowed down!! :dohh: I think a lot of us have snug babies that aren't in a rush! 

I've officially never been this pregnant as Alistair was born at 38 and 3. I'm getting 'alien' type movements where I'm feeling distinct limbs and body parts pointing out, it's sooooo weird to feel!!! I didn't get that with Alistair at all as he was smaller and born at this point. Sometimes the baby's movements make me feel nausea as they are so strong and jarring....does that sound weird? It's becoming very clear I have a human in there! Kinda freaky but also cool.


----------



## Squig34

Allie, I get little lumps sticking out all the time. No idea which parts though, probably her bum &#128514; I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow which is as early as they'll let me go electively, otherwise she'd be premature rather than term. Róise is easy to pronounce when you know how - Rosha &#128512; it's an Irish name meaning 'rose'.

Holly I'm not totally sure what time it is with you, maybe around 3am? It's 8.30am here. But I hope you've got a bed & been started off & that all is going well - can't wait to hear of baby's arrival!

I've been awake since 3.45 again, not even Róise's fault... So done with being pregnant so hopefully all goes ahead smoothly tomorrow!!


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks ladies :hugs: My daughter was sick last night and I had to take her to a walk in clinic. I got home late and wasn't able to go to be induced. :nope: 

I will talk to my OB this morning to see where we go from here.


----------



## Mom15

Hope your daughter feels better! Let us know when you have a new plan for babys arrival :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry to hear that Holly, hope she feels better and you get another time for your induction


----------



## PG5K

Oh no, I hope your daughter feels better soon. Hopefully they'll be able to sort out your induction pretty quick for you.

Allie I definitely get the weird alien thing too! Me and my oh were watching my belly have strangers movements the other night. I think it's when he must change sides in my belly as I had a knee or bum go straight across and it felt very strange.

My work colleagues took me out for afternoon tea today and gave me a lovely hamper full of things for the baby and me. It's my last day at work tomorrow, then just waiting.


----------



## PG5K

I don't know why, I think it might be the change of finishing work tomorrow but I suddenly feel very panicky about the birth.

I wish I knew how long I had so I could plan to do some stuff with my daughter next week as its half term so she's not at school. I'm having worries about whether I'll have the instant connection with my second baby and how life is going to be when I get home. 
Suddenly everything seems like a massive change, even though the baby was planned and I've had months to get used to the idea!

Anyone else feeling suddenly worries? Or advice from 3rd or 4th time mommas?


----------



## Sander

Exciting squig that your LO is coming soon!

Allie I also get the very distinctive movements, they&#8217;re so strong now! DH is always amazed when he can feel these giant limbs moving around in there haha

Sorry PG I don&#8217;t have other kids so can&#8217;t fully relate - but I&#8217;m also worried about adjusting to having a newborn. I&#8217;m worried I won&#8217;t like the baby - DH keeps telling me that&#8217;s ridiculous, but I thought I would enjoy pregnancy (HA), and that didn&#8217;t happen so now I&#8217;m worried about being a mom. I try and just remember that once the baby is here as much as there will be good and bad days, we won&#8217;t be able to imagine life without them! 

AFM, went to the midwife today and found out she doesn&#8217;t let pregnancies go past 10 days overdue, so worst case I would be induced June 12 at 41+3. So obviously hoping this babe will show up sooner than that, but it&#8217;s also soooo nice to have a definite end date!! I guaranteed will have a baby in 2.5 weeks, so that&#8217;s awesome. Although has anyone else heard births often coincide with the full moon? I thought it was a load of hooey but apparently it&#8217;s true, and the next one is Tuesday night so I&#8217;m hoping maybe the baby will come then :haha:


----------



## Sander

Wanted to put this out there because I&#8217;m curious - how many ladies had their due date adjusted from LMP? I ask because originally (based on LMP) I would have been due tomorrow (May 25), but was adjusted to June 2 after a 7 week dating ultrasound. Obviously the dating ultrasound is accurate and it also lined up perfectly with my O dates. So do you think my due date is more likely to be accurate?
I ask because a lot of people seem to go late, and I almost certainly would have if I hadn&#8217;t had that early scan.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Wanted to put this out there because Iâm curious - how many ladies had their due date adjusted from LMP? I ask because originally (based on LMP) I would have been due tomorrow (May 25), but was adjusted to June 2 after a 7 week dating ultrasound. Obviously the dating ultrasound is accurate and it also lined up perfectly with my O dates. So do you think my due date is more likely to be accurate?
> I ask because a lot of people seem to go late, and I almost certainly would have if I hadnât had that early scan.

So, my office I think still has me down as 5/29 based on LMP, though I know 5/31 is my EDD based on O, since my dating ultrasound was very close (it would be with only a couple days difference). I read a lot about this when I was pregnant with DD, including a very big study where they found that even when researchers knew exactly when women O'd, on average, pregnancies went longer than 40w. It was 40w and a few days I believe, it's been a few years since I read it.


----------



## Sander

Gah well I guess a couple days over 40 weeks is better than a couple weeks over 40 :p I can&#8217;t help but be thankful they pushed my date back! I can&#8217;t imagine how nuts I would be going if I went by a May 25 due date.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Gah well I guess a couple days over 40 weeks is better than a couple weeks over 40 :p I canât help but be thankful they pushed my date back! I canât imagine how nuts I would be going if I went by a May 25 due date.

Definitely! I lied to my office about my LMP with DD because I O'd CD28 and was afraid they'd try to induce me early, haha.


----------



## Squig34

Susannah Elise arrived safely at 9.27 this morning, 7lbs 3oz &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180525-WA0036.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20180525-WA0006.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Squig34

Holly how disappointing, so sorry - hope you can get in again very quickly & that your daughter is ok.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Massive congratulations squig!! Amazing news!!! Shes a sweetie. Hope youre doing well.


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations squig!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## PG5K

Oh wow squidge! How exciting, congratulations on your beautiful little girl xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe congratulations. These babies are rolling in now


----------



## Allie84

PG5K said:


> ....could plan to do some stuff with my daughter next week as its half term so she's not at school. I'm having worries about whether I'll have the instant connection with my second baby and how life is going to be when I get home.
> Suddenly everything seems like a massive change

Oh yes, me!!! :winkwink: I could have written that post!! Alistair's last day of Kindergarten was Weds and I'm like 'OMG I just have this weekend to have it be just the two of us!' and cue panic and emotions!!! 

Definitely worried about if I'll an instant connection with this baby. I think it's common for second time moms to worry about?!?! From what my friends say. And TBH it took me a few weeks to bond with Alistair after such a traumatic birth. I was so focused on my terrible recovery that my DH bonded with him much sooner than I did. So I am prepared for that if I have another rough recovery, this time from a the C-Section 



Sander said:


> Im also worried about adjusting to having a newborn. Im worried I wont like the baby - DH keeps telling me thats ridiculous, but I thought I would enjoy pregnancy (HA), and that didnt happen so now Im worried about being a mom.
> 
> AFM, went to the midwife today and found out she doesnt let pregnancies go past 10 days overdue
> Although has anyone else heard births often coincide with the full moon? I thought it was a load of hooey but apparently its true, and the next one is Tuesday night so Im hoping maybe the baby will come then :haha:

I felt the same with my DS and feel the same with this baby! I think it's normal mom emotions. 
10 days over sounds reasonable to me. I wouldn't want to go much over that haha! For lots of reasons. I bet you will have your LO by then.

I THOUGHT of the full moon thing and looked it up!! I was hoping it was Sunday instead of Tuesday as Tuesday is too late as I'll have had my C-Section! Haha. 



Squig34 said:


> Susannah Elise arrived safely at 9.27 this morning, 7lbs 3oz &#128525;

Awwww Squig congrats lady!! She is GORGEOUS and I LOVE her name. Look at those cheeks. Well done mama. How was the C-Section?!?! You seem so calm about it and I'm freaking out haha. 



topazicatzbet said:


> Awe congratulations. These babies are rolling in now

They really are! Not mine haha. I swear I feel further from labor than I did a month ago. Now that Baby is not transverse I'm not in any pain. Other than looking gigantic I feel super normal. :dohh: Well, I'm not sleeping well still but I have ZERO labor signs. 

Baby has basically 48 hours to come on her own or else I'll be showing up for my C-Section. I'm just trying to trust that God and the universe and my baby know what's best and if she doesn't come on her own, the C-Section is meant to be. 

Another part of me wants to run away Monday morning and not show up for my surgery. :nope: :dohh: I'd have to run away because my DH and my babysitter will be here and they won't let me just change my mind. :blush:


----------



## ladders

Ah wow congratulations squig shes absolutely beautiful! Glad shes here safe and love her name!!

Allie how exciting the end is in sight!!!

Sander my dating scan moved me forward by 3 days to what i worked out so im trying not to think im three days behind where they have put me as it depresses me too much lol

Pg i feel exactly the same, as much as i want baby out im a bit scared, im worried how dd will feel not getting all the attention and how ill feel not being able to give her all the attention. I cant imagine being able to love something as much as i do my dd and im hoping that because i cant give him my undivided time that ill still have the same bond. 
I flit between wanting baby here now and wanting him to stay in longer so i can have some more mummy daughter time.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Squig!


----------



## Squig34

Allie, my section went very smoothly. I know you're freaking out about the idea, but I've had 2 very positive experiences. Also safest for my babies, which really helps to influence your frame of mind &#128521;


----------



## PG5K

Ugh, acid reflux is evil. I was just nearly sick!
I feel like I keep getting some symptoms of labour and then they just go again. 
I'm glad I'm not alone feeling so nervous suddenly. I guess big change is just generally scary. I'm hoping to get some time with my dd, even if I can't do a huge amount of playing with her due to my size. 

I know it's scary allie, I would be scared too but lots of c sections go very well. My best friend at work tore the same as you with her second. She had a c section with her first and said if she knew what would happen second time round she would have gone for a section again as the recovery was much easier.

Sander my dating scan moved me back about 4 days which I knew it should as I knew when I ovulated. They still have on my hospital records that I'm 4 days behind but my Midwife said she'll go with my dating scan incase I go over, which I'm very glad about.


----------



## Rach87

Yay squig congrats!! 

Sander I&#8217;ll be honest it took me a good 7 months to bond with my dd. Breastfeeding was an absolute nightmare with her and she was an extremely difficult baby all around, she hated to be held/snuggled so it was near impossible to have any connection with her until she was crawling and a bit happier. But now she&#8217;s my little bestie! I was heartbroken I didnt have that &#8220;instant love&#8221; feeling and felt robbed of what I had always dreamed of, but I love her so deeply now and she&#8217;ll never know that we didnt click right away. So even if you do have a hard time bonding, it&#8217;ll get better!!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Squig on your your sweet girl :)

I always O late, with DS CD31 and this time CD21. So I used my ovulation to figure out my due date. What is bizarre is that DS was 2w2d early and his birthday would have been my due date had we gone by my LMP. So I keep saying this one will be June 8th vs June 15th which is my due date based on O. I want one more week. Baby is welcome to come June 1st or later. My doc will be out of town Sun - Thurs, so I dont want baby to come while he is gone. 
My pubic bone pain was soooo bad today. I started having hot flashes because it was so painful walking through the store. I even had my friend go with me with her toddler as its been hard to go with DS by myself, but it was still a nightmare. I think he is acting up because he knows his life will change. He insisted on pushing his grocery cart on his knees etc. Just constantly stuff like that. I was squatting to look at sth at the bottom shelf and he climb on my knee which I asked him not to, but he didnt listen and I gave up. Well I eventually lost my balance and we both fell backwards. I was so mad. I didnt get half the stuff I needed to get. I told DH I cant take him anymore until after the baby comes and I can physically handle him better. Annoying thing is he doesnt act like that with DH, probably because he works all week and DS doesnt see him all day long. 
I just need this next week to be over. Done complaining :)


----------



## curiousowl

Mom15, our kids are right about the same age and DD has been just awful recently too, right down to being so much better for DH than me. It&#8217;s so frustrating when they just won&#8217;t listen. No advice but sympathy.


----------



## Allie84

I think it's just big changes in general, for us and our kids. Alistair has been much better thank goodness but it took him a good few weeks of acting out before he seemed to work it out somehow. And he is old enough to use SOME logic (I think) and not just sensing the change. 

I am getting more BH tonight and it honestly got me excited for a minute. I even downloaded a contraction timer as they were hurting a bit and coming regularly. Then of course they stopped. :dohh: I would love labor to start in the next 24 hours please and thank you lol. I had to stop my supplements and tea due to surgery but I am still eating dates, stimulating my nipples, bouncing on birth ball, etc. You never know ha.

I'm feeling way more at peace since earlier today. I think I just needed a wee freakout. I know women have C Sections every day, and most are perfectly fine, and my OB is a pro, and I am irrational if I keep thinking I'd rather have bowel issues for life than one surgery. :dohh: But I have a real anxiety disorder I'm on medication for and everything and it just makes everything seems HUGE. TBH I almost didn't show up for my induction with Alistair 6 years ago, I absolutely had a crying fit and a huge huff and poor Alex had to practically drag me and that was WITH a medical concern for the induction. So you know, I can be a bit crazy lol.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you curious and Alli! I just hope he settles down once he knows what its like to have a sibling.


----------



## PG5K

Don't worry allie, we're all a little crazy especially in pregnancy :haha:
Its good that you know you worry and are anxious so you are already on medication for it and can be prepared.

Im back awake again in the middle of the night, feeling a bit sick but there's a thunderstorm going on so I'm enjoying that. I've had really bad wind today. Its been a week so far of feeling off so I hope I don't go overdue as I'm not enjoying night time queasy, cramps, diarrhea and hip pain!


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry your not feeling well PG!

Its funny how I look at you ladies tickers that read 38+ weeks and think I will never make it that long. Hope that thought doesnt come to bite me in the butt. Lol. With DS I just wasnt ready, had no signs of labor and when my water broke he was there 4h later. It was too fast for me mentally. So I keep thinking this one will trick me again.


----------



## ladders

Uh iv just totally had enough now, im so uncomfortable and cant sleep as pg im suffered the same cramps and aches and so freaking hot at night. I really wanted to make this half term really fun for dd but think im going to struggle because just so uncomfortable and tired and fat! This baby just needs to get out now!


----------



## Sander

Lol is anyone else getting discouraged by the size of fruits the babies are getting? Half my apps say pumpkin and the others say watermelon - yikes!! :haha:


----------



## eppgirl

Had to go to the doctor Tuesday because of high blood pressure, had to do a 24 hr urine and when I got the results Wednesday they sent me to the hospital due to elevated protein levels plus a headache I had had since Sunday.
Got to the hospital and had to do another 24 hr urine. They were going to let me go home Thursday, but the headache was still there despite the meds. They kept me overnight again, gave me stronger pain meds, and the headache was still there.
The doctor came in to see me Friday morning, he diagnosed me with pre-e again and said since my blood pressure is okay he was sending me home with pain meds to try to get the headache to go away, but told me that if it hadn't gone away by Monday I was to come back to the hospital. They will be delivering at 37 weeks if all stays okay and will be doing twice weekly NST's and an ultrasound to see how big baby is.
They gave me shots for his lungs just in case he has to be born early.


----------



## Mom15

Eppgirl - I hope your headache eases off. It sounds awful what you are dealing with!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck eppgirl! At least you are as prepared as possible.

Holly, what's the update with you?

Allie, what time are you going in tomorrow if you don't go on your own today?


----------



## Mom15

Sander - I dont have a fruit ticker, but my lady bug is running out of flowers. Lol

Oh and I had pea size mucus on my liner that was kind of stretchy. Please dont come yet baby. With DS I had the same but a bit bigger starting two days before he was born.


----------



## hollyw79

I never did update In here! 

Baby Carson was born Friday at 4:39am. 6lbs 14oz and 20 1/2 inches. We came home yesterday morning and everything is going well for the most part. He's doing great at nursing and seems mostly content! :cloud9:

I can't wait to see more June babies soon!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







D668EED1-5D3F-4CEA-AC96-17BEDEC087EF.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Holly, he's absolutely gorgeous!

Allies, I hope you're doing OK too?

Mom, I've had a couple of bits of stretchy clear mucus but not enough that I would say it's all my plug. Just a bit and not very often. 
I'm being checked for thrush as well and should get the results on Tuesday. My cm has gone quite thick and sticky (tmi!) Very similar to when I was on the pill. 

After tomorrow my dd has 3 days with her dad so that would be a perfect time for the baby to come :haha:
I'm still convinced i'll be overdue though. My bet is 10th June as the road that's quickest to the hospital will be shut for most of the day due to an iron man challenge!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Holly!!!

PG - mine has been getting thicker also and a bit towards yellowish. I never saw the whole plug come out with DS. No idea if I missed it or if it just came out with DS.


----------



## Sander

Congrats holly and squig!

Lol Mom15 I think the tickers are all running out of space!! I&#8217;ve had some stretchy cm too last night, it was def thicker than previous cm but there was so little of it I don&#8217;t know what it was for sure. 

Hope it happens this week PG!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats holly! He&#8217;s so sweet!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for thinking of me!! I am now 7 hours from when I have to show up for my C-Section!! YIKES!!!!

I did literally try everything to go into labor on my own. I even had a massage today and had her massage my pressure points that are meant to induce labor. OH WELL. :shrug: 

I am taking it as a sign the universe wants me to have a C Section, as maybe i was going to get a 4th degree tear again. 

I'm 5 hours into fasting and that sucks, I'm hungry. Apparently you can't eat after a C Section until you 'pass gas.' :dohh: So glamorous. 

I got permission for an entire sleeping pill and took that an hour ago and still wide awake. 

OH Alistair came in to my room last night crying and said, "I had a dream you were in heaven" and OMG that freaked me out. There is nothing I can do, though, the baby is coming....hopefully that was just his subconscious kicking in and not a sign. :wacko:

Pray for me, send me good vibes, please, and I will update ASAP tomorrow. :)


----------



## Allie84

Or someone on the Facebook group feel free to post in here in case BnB doesn't work on my phone!


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking good thoughts for you Allie!!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Holly - Carson is gorgeous!

Sending you lots of luck Allie! Baby is probably here by now, hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Mom15

All will go well Allie! Thinking of you!


----------



## PG5K

Definitely thinking only positive thoughts for you Allie. I have trouble with UK /US time so I hope you're cuddling your little girl now xxxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Good luck Allie!! Hope all has gone well :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

How's everyone doing? Today is my first day of maternity leave and it feels really weird. My jobs been pretty full on for a while so it feels very wrong to just be lying on the sofa and looking at random stuff like recipes.
Things seem to have stopped again with the labour symptoms again so now it's just back to the waiting game.


----------



## curiousowl

I thought I had a few mild contractions lying in bed last night but if that&#8217;s what it was they&#8217;ve stopped and nothing going on this morning :( I really want this baby to come now that my MIL is here. She is helping so much with DD, which is lovely, but ready for baby! I&#8217;m 39w5d, which is when contractions started last time around, though she wasn&#8217;t born until 40w, so I could do without that part.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Not long now ladies. Pg5k I can't believe you have only just finished work. I 've got a list of things to do in my phone around the house. As soon as I knock one off I find another to add. Lol. 

I'm back at hospital Tom for a presentation scan so see where my little man is. He still seems to be flipping around loads but I 've had a bit of cervix banging. Hopefully we will get an appointment with a doctor if he is anything but head down.


----------



## Squig34

PGI can't believe you've stuck work this long! I finished around 33 weeks, same as last time, & I was so ready to! But I ad tons to do before baby arrived as we only moved house a few months ago so bits & pieces still needed doing to get the house sorted. No risk of boredom anyway!

I hope those of you who are feeling ready have their babies arrive soon! Susannah is 4 days old already & doing well. I'm still in quite a lot of pain from my wound as they used staples this time & some of them seem to have pulled a bit. It still hasn't quite sunk in that I'm a mum of two beautiful daughters &#128525;

Any news from Allie in the FB group?


----------



## Sander

Yeah not much happening over here either. This is worse than the TWW haha

Hope he&#8217;s gone head down for you topaz!

And squig Allie had her baby yesterday and she&#8217;s very cute! I&#8217;m sure Allie will get on here soon to update w pics etc :)


----------



## PG5K

The last time I went on maternity leave I lost my job 5 days after going back so this time I've just tried to carry on working as usual. I'm lucky I've had a very uncomplicated pregnancy.
I'm tired now though and glad to be having some time, I just wish I knew how long!

I had a few nights which I was convinced were contractions starting but then they just stopped and I've had nothing since. I was 4 days of slow labour last time so hopefully it'll be quicker for us both this time curious. Its good you have your mil for support though.

I hope it goes OK Topaz! Let's hope he's gone head down for you.

I'm not on fb but I'm checking on here quite a bit for news on a few ladies who are quiet.
I'm so happy for you squidge, I can imagine you're still sore.


----------



## Rach87

Oh pg how awful! Hope they dont mess with you this time. 

37 weeks tomorrow here. I had a few painful contractions last night and a couple this morning but thats about it. Had a growth scan and nst and ob check up today. Baby is doing well, approx 6 lbs 1 oz, and his head is &#8220;way down there&#8221; according to the tech. Lol NST was great, and dr said im still 1cm but now 50% effaced. (Last week i was 0% effaced) so theres some progress. Hoping he stays in for at least another week. But 2 would be better. 

Glad to hear Susannah is doing well! Sorry about the staples, sounds sooo painful!


----------



## Rach87

Is there a way to update the front page with babys birth stats/name?


----------



## curiousowl

Fx for you too PG! I hope we both have much faster labors this time around.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone! So excited for everyone getting close to having their babies! I had a growth scan today, baby is on the 33 percentile so not very big but theyre also not worried, measuring ok for dates and somewhere around 5lbs something.

Baby is still breech though, so C section has been scheduled for 39 weeks which is the 13th June. Bit worried about going into labour before that....excited to have a date and meet this baby but am also feeling terrified of a c section!!!!


----------



## eppgirl

Went home Friday evening with instructions to come back if the headache had not went away with fioricet and flexeril by Monday morning.

Monday morning came around and my head was still absolutely killing me and I checked my BP, it was 152/90. Sat in one spot and took calming breaths and relaxed for almost on hour, checked again, 142/108. Took kids to MIL's and headed straight to hospital. 
Got here and BP was 129/75. Higher than it has been being but not scary. Doctor decided to keep me to see if we could manage headache.

Seen my doctor following morning and we discussed my options as they will be doing my csection at 37 weeks, (I'm 35 weeks).
She said as my blood pressure tends to get to high at home and can't seem to deal as well there, I have the option to stay in hospital until delivery. Or we can try sending me home.
I told her I have a lot of stress at home so would prefer to stay. She said she would see what she could do.

Still not sure what were doing, but since she's gonna be delivering baby and she's only here on Tuesdays I'm assuming delivery will be 37+2 on June 12th.

I'm 35+3 now.


----------



## Squig34

I hope you can stay in hospital & rest epp. I've had both my babies at 37 weeks so I expect all should go well for you & you will meet your little one in less than 2 weeks!

Try not to stress about a section FX - I really think it's a bit easier overall when it's planned because you have time to get your head around it & you have a much better idea of how long you have to wait for baby.

PG isn't it illegal to sack someone when they've just had a baby?? Anyway I hope you have a much better experience this time.

Rach I think ladders can edit it as she took over the admin role?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just got back from my scan and he has flipped and head was well down. I think he did it Monday as I 've felt a little different since we went swimming. So now it's a waiting game and time to get bouncing on my ball.


----------



## curiousowl

I&#8217;m sorry epp, that&#8217;s scary. I hope you can get some rest in the hospital.


----------



## Mom15

Eppgirl - Im so sorry you are having to deal with this. I had a headache one night and was miserable. Dont know how you have managed with it for days. 

Fx - I have everything crossed that baby will still turn. 

Topiaz - glad to hear your babe decide to go head down!

Afm, today is how far I was when DS was born. At this time my water had broken and I had my first contractions. 
Im happy that this one seems to have listened and is not yet coming. Im giving it permission starting on Friday :)


----------



## ladders

Yes i can change front page im a but confused with bnb names and actual fb names so might need some help!!! Is everyone ok with having baby name on here? If not let me know &#128522;


----------



## ladders

Think iv got it right so far front page wise &#128522;
39 +2 and getting sooooooooo impatient now! Come on boy your sister was here by now!


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Think iv got it right so far front page wise &#128522;
> 39 +2 and getting sooooooooo impatient now! Come on boy your sister was here by now!

I just keep thinking, my water had already broken by this point with DD! Why am I not in labor right now?!


----------



## Sander

Eppgirl sorry you&#8217;re still having a rough go - but good to know your LO will be coming soon!

Topaz yay for baby turning! Are you going to keep your C-section date or go for spontaneous delivery?

AFM water broke a few minutes ago so just waiting for the show to start!


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Sander!!! With DS my first contraction started about 20min after water broke.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sanders.
Wow good luck. Glad the show is on the road. 

I wasn't given a date. Today would have been when they made a plan to try and turn or section so we have avoided all that. I just hope he stays that way as he has been turning breech/transvers up til now. 

Now I just have to wait for him to make an appearance which I think it will be a while yet as both my other 2 were late.


----------



## PG5K

Oh wow Sanders! Not long to go now. My waters broke after 2 days of contractions, I'd be happy with any sign at the moment!
Let's hope for a lovely quick and easy labour for you xx

Eppgirl - you poor thing! With the stress of everything that's happened at home and now this, it's not good at all for you.
I hope some hospital rest means you can last another couple of weeks longer to give your baby more time inside. 

Hopefully it's not too much longer curious. My daughter was a lazy bum and was a week late so last time I was doing pretty much the same as I am now... Baking and resting.
Today is bread making day for me! I've made a cinnamon roll loaf and calzone from scratch :haha: I don't do resting well so this is my resting.
I've also started a new blog, though I've not posted on it yet as these first bakes will go on there. I'm dying to eat the cinnamon loaf but it's too close to the calzone for dinner.


----------



## Mom15

PG - you are making me hungry!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay Sander, good luck! I am so jealous!


----------



## PG5K

Mom15 said:


> PG - you are making me hungry!!!

If only you lived close! I have to give away so much cake as I just keep baking :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Good luck Sander!!! It wont be long until you meet baby now!


----------



## Sander

Thanks everyone, just waiting - contractions still haven&#8217;t started yet, baby has 5 more hours to start before they induce me so been walking/bouncing on the ball etc. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## PG5K

Sander said:


> Thanks everyone, just waiting - contractions still havent started yet, baby has 5 more hours to start before they induce me so been walking/bouncing on the ball etc. Hopefully soon!!

I hope it works for you :hugs: 
I was induced too because of my waters breaking but I couldn't get my contractions less than 5 mins apart. Although it would be nice to have it start naturally at least you know that very soon your baby will be here no matter what xx


----------



## curiousowl

PG5K said:


> Sander said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, just waiting - contractions still havent started yet, baby has 5 more hours to start before they induce me so been walking/bouncing on the ball etc. Hopefully soon!!
> 
> I hope it works for you :hugs:
> I was induced too because of my waters breaking but I couldn't get my contractions less than 5 mins apart. Although it would be nice to have it start naturally at least you know that very soon your baby will be here no matter what xxClick to expand...

This is what happened to me too with DD! My water broke and Id been having contractions but they stopped and never started again. Fx things get going very soon Sander!


----------



## PG5K

Squig34 said:


> PG isn't it illegal to sack someone when they've just had a baby?? Anyway I hope you have a much better experience this time.

Unfortunately not, my sister was made redundant whilst on maternity leave. It's about how they say it, they can't get rid of you because you've had a baby but if you're job is no longer needed then they can make you redundant. 
I work giving legal advice in the NHS now but previously it was for the county council. I came back from a year off and told that there was one job between myself and my colleague. I knew I stood no chance as she'd been there for the past year and I'd only been back trying to get used to work again for 5 days.


----------



## Rach87

37 weeks here! :hi: Not a whole lot going on....just braxton hicksn up a storm. :dohh: Par for the course. I honestly never thought I would make it past 35 weeks this pregnancy so now every day over that seems like an eternity. Im sooooo thankful I have and hes still in there doing well, but I wasnt mentally prepared to still be pregnant at this point. Lol :coffee: 

Sander I hope things get going for you and the induction goes smoothly!
 



Attached Files:







764F74CA-283D-4A06-AA8E-453052E672CE.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sanders my waters broke with my first and I went back at the 24 hr mark and they hooked me up to the drip to get things moving. I won't lie. It was intense but I got through it and actually my labour with my second that was unassisted was worse as I had front and back contractions with him. 

I feel like I'm gonna be left behind. Everyone is having theirs or has a date. I still have 2 and a half week til due date. So signs, Not even many bh's.


----------



## PG5K

Rach, you look lovely! I love your hair.
I've had so many braxton hicks this pregnancy that my stomach muscles should definitely be ready :haha:
Its good that your lo has had longer in there to grow. 

Topaz, don't worry. I think I'll be around for longer yet. I'm still convinced that I'll be at least a week overdue and I won't see my Midwife for another week yet.
I don't think I want to have a sweep, I think I'm just going to wait it out and see if he comes along naturally before 42 weeks. Though the waiting is hard, it's the not knowing when which is driving me insane.

Last night I had slight period cramps and felt like I was going to have diarrhoea but after a rush to the loo nothing happened. I would say this is a good sign but my body did this about a week and a half ago as well!


----------



## eppgirl

Starting to get really nervous now lol. Was officially told I am staying until delivery, and they are wanting to deliver at 37+1 on June 11th. Less than two weeks to go. Eek!


----------



## Squig34

PG &#128544; about the job. Cinnamon loaf sounds delicious!

Oh Sander I hope all has progressed & you're holding your baby now!


----------



## Squig34

ladders said:


> Think iv got it right so far front page wise &#128522;
> 39 +2 and getting sooooooooo impatient now! Come on boy your sister was here by now!

Ladders, Susannah was born on 25/5/18 (due 15/6 so a bit further down the front page). I'm not on the FB group! Please can you update for me.


----------



## Sander

Well I finally started getting contractions @ 1am (3 hours ago) and am 4cm dilated now. Thankful to be able to be admitted w our own labour room, looking forward to holding my little guy soon :)


----------



## Squig34

Lots of luck Sander!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news sander. Good luck.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Well I finally started getting contractions @ 1am (3 hours ago) and am 4cm dilated now. Thankful to be able to be admitted w our own labour room, looking forward to holding my little guy soon :)

Great job Sander, hope your labor is quick and easy!


----------



## curiousowl

Afm, today is my due date. I&#8217;m now the most pregnant I&#8217;ve ever been. Please vacate baby.


----------



## PG5K

Ahh fantastic Sander, good luck xx

Hopefully not too long now curious!

I've been out with my best friend for lunch today as she panicked when I said I was due on monday. We had a little walk too to hopefully get things moving a little!


----------



## Rach87

Yay sander cant wait to see your update with the babes!

Topaz I feel you. Still 20 days until my due date and just wanting my boy now that theres been so many born in this group! 

Also cant remember who said all the BH better be giving them abs of steel....but for reals I better come out of the hospital toned as all get out after dealing with so many for so many months. LOL Literally had 12 in 1 hr last night. They are ridiculous! I swear Im not going to know when Im in actual labor because I get so many. Ugh. Though the past 3 days Ive gotten random cramping with the contractions and a few extra trips to the potty. Really hoping that means things are getting ready. 

Curious should be so soon now!

Epp i hope you can get rest and keep that baby cooking another couple weeks until your induction.


----------



## Sander

Elias Oliver Anderson arrived this morning at 6:17am, 7lbs 6oz - delivery was something haha, but I managed doing it totally natural - I think I scared the entire labour ward with screaming haha. Got a 3rd degree tear! So I had to get a spinal just to fix that, but baby is healthy and I&#8217;m soooooo glad to be finished. 

Will post picture soon. Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Sander! And what a lovely name, I love Elias.
Nothing wrong with a bit of screaming, it's supposed to be therapeutic to do :haha:
My friend got asked if she could be a little quieter as she was scaring a lady and had a 4lb baby and 2.5 hour labour. Lol.
You got through it though and that's what matters


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats Sanders. Looking forward to pics. 

Curious well done for making it to your due date. I think you are the first. Hopefully it won't be too much longer now.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Sander! Can&#8217;t wait to see pictures!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations Sander!!! Great news!


----------



## ladders

Brilliant news sander!!!! 
Curious your next im sure!!!

Well sat there tonight and was totally convinced labour was starting but turns out was trapped wind &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Brilliant news sander!!!!
> Curious your next im sure!!!
> 
> Well sat there tonight and was totally convinced labour was starting but turns out was trapped wind &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;

Please oh please! I can&#8217;t lie, Sander having her baby already when she was due 3 days after me is making me :cry: Lol! (Jk, I&#8217;m so happy for you Sander!)


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Sander! Elias and Oliver were both high on my names list. 

Curious fx you are next


----------



## Mom15

Afm, 38 weeks tomorrow and baby is welcome to come tomorrow. I am having another scan and cervix check tomorrow. So curious if anything has changed from the 1.5cm two weeks ago. Have had no painful contractions, but Braxton Hicks were coming less than every 10min last night. Hoping it did something to my cervix.


----------



## Sander

Curious no joke I&#8217;d be so mad too - already seeing the other moms due before me getting their babies was making me crazy even though it&#8217;s so not reasonable haha
If it helps, I got a huge 3rd degree tear and it&#8217;s only now starting to have the numbing wear off and it&#8217;s suuuuuper painful. I don&#8217;t know if I could go through that again. 

In other news our LO also ended up with a negative blood type! This is great news for DH and I because we refused the Rhogam shot several times in this pregnancy (it never threatened this baby, just future babies) - and I just hoped that if we were to have more kids I wouldn&#8217;t end up sensitized or he would end up with negative blood and he beat the odds! So as much as I&#8217;m nooooot interested in another pregnancy right now, we have the option! Super excited about that :)

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Mom! And lots of labour vibes to curious and ladders (and of course everyone else!)

[url=https://ibb.co/h65gQy][img]https://preview.ibb.co/cqiCXd/7_EB95_D41_A6_DF_4_AE2_91_F2_8_FD2_DC90912_A.jpg[/url]  [/IMG]


----------



## Mom15

So cute Sander! And sorry about he tear, that sounds painful. I only had a second degree tear with DS. Unfortunately I think Im likely to tear again. I can already tell how much more sensitive my lady bits are where my scar is. 
But holding my munchkin soon is worth it!


----------



## curiousowl

Omg, soooo precious Sander!! He&#8217;s perfect. Haha, glad you understand ;) Sorry about your bad tear. I had a second degree one with DD and that was bad enough. I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## ladders

Oh no sander i like the others had a 2nd degree tear and that was sore enough. Think i panicked when the head came out and pushed before ready so must try to remember that next time.
Oh curious i feel your pain im not due till Monday and im soooo ready and want it now!!! Just know im going to go over and it will drive me insane!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

He is gorgeous Sanders. Sorry about the tear. I had an episiotomy with my first which broke down but it gradually healed and didn't cause any problems with my second.


----------



## PG5K

Aww he's absolutely gorgeous Sander!
And that's fab news that you have the option in the future for another.
Though it always confuses me how you've just had a baby, you're still shell shocked and in pain and some lovely family member askes if you're planning another! :haha:

Hopefully it won't be long curious! :hugs:

I borrowed my sisters bouncy ball yesterday and started having a bounce, but then I got a bad feeling stomach and killer heartburn. I'm hoping these are signs as I feel pretty rough in the evenings. I have either bh or very mild contractions but me and oh had sex so it could be just my body going "yay, I forgot what that felt like"
Swimming later and a bit of food shopping so I'm definitely keeping myself moving.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Sander, Elias is just gorgeous!

:haha: at trapped wind ladders!

I hope for the rest of you, especially those due or very close, that the babies decide to come really soon! I'm not technically due for 2 more weeks, but Susannah is a week old today &#128558;

On the topic of having more babies, I always wanted 3 but said sure we'll see how we get on with two first. But Susannah was barely born before I've been all, oh yes let's start trying for a third next autumn &#128514; must be all that oxytocin from the newborn snuggles because it's been a tough enough first week!


----------



## hollyw79

Soooo sweet Sander :cloud9: 

I'm sorry about the tear! I hope it heals fast for you! :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

No news here. Going to go try to walk this baby out at the mall. Maybe comfort myself with something new.


----------



## ladders

Nothing to report here curious either iv walked round the park and now mowed the lawn, im broken but still no sign!


----------



## PG5K

I'm the same, I've been swimming and did 2 hours of walking round the shops. I'm tired now! I give up on baby stuff today, I'll just do some bouncing later and a bath.


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, walked all morning and not even 1 contraction. This is the worst.


----------



## Mom15

Sorry your babies are keeping you waiting ladies. 

I was 2.5cm today and 70% effaced. Today my Braxton Hicks for the first time I feel more pressure on my pelvic floor than up in my belly. 
As mentioned my doc wont want me to go past 40 weeks. He said possible induction dates would be 6/8 or 6/12. I am torn because I am not a fan of intervention in first place and it would be before 40 weeks. I guess if it means my doc will be there for it rather than someone I have never met I would agree to the 12th. I would be 39w4d. Not going to worry about it until next Friday if I make it that far.


----------



## angie90

Sounds like weve all being doing the same thing today! Ive been for a 4 mile walk and then bouncing on the hall! No signs! Had a lot of diorreah (sorry for over sharing haha) but I think baby is quite snug!! Hopefully this walking will equate to a baby for one of us soon!!! &#128151; cant believe how close we all are!!


----------



## Mom15

It is so damn hot out! Just need to vent about that lol.


----------



## curiousowl

Mom15 said:


> It is so damn hot out! Just need to vent about that lol.

Same here too! It does not make being this pregnant anymore pleasant.


----------



## Mom15

No, and your DD is almost exactly DS age. 95F + a 3 year old + a playground = pure exhaustion. (Not to mention the chiropractor, Obgyn, friends house, hardware store and grocery store visits today, but at least those are air conditioned) Makes you wonder how that doesnt bring on labor.


----------



## PG5K

It's bloody warm for the UK at the moment too. Not as hot as where you are but humid enough to make my legs look like fat sausages!
I've spent an hour in a cool bath each night to bring the swelling down. 

I've been looking at heartburn remedies as my heartburn is murder. My other half found bicarb of soda in water and I tried it last night... One sip and I nearly threw up though. It was so disgusting!
Luckily we have some Italian stuff in called Citrato and when I read the ingredients it's bicarb with lemon. Now I can sleep for about 2 hours after having some. Unfortunately I've nearly ran out so I've ordered some more which hopefully (by sods law) will mean the baby arrives before the stuff does :haha:
If I don't order it then he'll be two weeks late


----------



## angie90

It is warm for the UK! Its been cloudy here but very warm! Feels like a good rain storm is needed to clear all the pressure!! But Its making sleeping really
Horrible!! 

Is your heart burn bad just at night or all day long?


----------



## Mom15

Im originally from Northern Germany and my family told me they have had the warmest May on record. Crazy. This either means a crazy hot summer or hopefully that this heat wave takes at least a break. My parents are coming to visit in mid June and they are going to melt if its 35C which is what I am sitting in right now as DS is insisting on playing outside. Dont have good visibility of him from inside or thats where I would be.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry I haven't updated, Clara Faye was born May 28th!! Will write tomorrow!! xoxo


----------



## ladders

So this mornings activity to try to Kickstart labour is nipple simulation aka trying out my breast pump check still working. Didnt do anything but going to keep trying and going on a big walk today also. Really really wanted baby to come tomorrow as its hubby birthday that he shares with his dad so would have been three generations of boys born the same day! Not looking likely now as absolutely nothing happening. Ahhhh why is this sooooooo annoying


----------



## curiousowl

I had some contractions pretty consistently last night for an hour. They tapered off but I was hoping to wake up in labor. Hahaha. Nope! Stilllll pregnant.


----------



## eppgirl

Feeling miserable this morning. I feel like I could pass out at any second, I'm super dizzy and nauseous, my head and back hurts. 1 week 2 days until baby boy is scheduled to arrive.
I've got a good nurse but she refuses to give pain medicine. It's beyond aggravating. I'm so tired of being in pain. I think I've had one day so far out of the past week that I wasn't in pain somewhere.


----------



## PG5K

That must be extra hard having to wait and be in pain as well Eppgirl :hugs:

I'm feeling really down today. I think it's because yesterday I had a couple of hours of contraction type feelings then they stopped and I've had nothing since. I get scared that labour is starting as it wasn't fun last time, then excited the baby is coming...then back to waiting again! I think it's messing with my emotions and I just feel like I have no zest for anything today.


----------



## curiousowl

PG5K said:


> That must be extra hard having to wait and be in pain as well Eppgirl :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling really down today. I think it's because yesterday I had a couple of hours of contraction type feelings then they stopped and I've had nothing since. I get scared that labour is starting as it wasn't fun last time, then excited the baby is coming...then back to waiting again! I think it's messing with my emotions and I just feel like I have no zest for anything today.

I totally understand PG. Im feeling exactly the same way today, after contractions last night. Its so hard to wait.


----------



## hollyw79

I know it's hard waiting ladies! 

Call me craaaaazy but I am a bit envious :wacko: I LOVE having my baby here and man, the end was hard...but I miss being pregnant and all of that. Especially as it was my last pregnancy. Bittersweet!


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry PG and Curious. I know you are a bit ahead of me, but I feel like my timer to go naturally into labor runs out on the 12th, whichever is why I am getting anxious. This afternoon Ive had two occasion where some of my mucus plug came out. But my doc check my cervix yesterday so it may just be from that. With DS it meant he came a couple days later, so part of me is hopeful that itll happen soon. 

Holly - I am dreading what you are talking about. Last time I was soooo sad not to be pregnant anymore. No matter how big and uncomfortable I am right now, a newborn, toddler and very little sleep doesnt sound any better. And everyone expects you to be so over the moon happy right away. Of course the ultimate goal is to have and enjoy your children and not to be forever pregnant, but there is something so magic about carrying your children. 
Anyway, I am hopeful I will not be as affected by the baby blues this time and prepare myself that this pregnancy might be over any day. Also my parents coming soon I hope will help. I was really upset that hey didnt get to hold our first child until he was 6 months old.


----------



## hollyw79

Mom15 said:


> Im sorry PG and Curious. I know you are a bit ahead of me, but I feel like my timer to go naturally into labor runs out on the 12th, whichever is why I am getting anxious. This afternoon Ive had two occasion where some of my mucus plug came out. But my doc check my cervix yesterday so it may just be from that. With DS it meant he came a couple days later, so part of me is hopeful that itll happen soon.
> 
> Holly - I am dreading what you are talking about. Last time I was soooo sad not to be pregnant anymore. No matter how big and uncomfortable I am right now, a newborn, toddler and very little sleep doesnt sound any better. And everyone expects you to be so over the moon happy right away. Of course the ultimate goal is to have and enjoy your children and not to be forever pregnant, but there is something so magic about carrying your children.
> Anyway, I am hopeful I will not be as affected by the baby blues this time and prepare myself that this pregnancy might be over any day. Also my parents coming soon I hope will help. I was really upset that hey didnt get to hold our first child until he was 6 months old.

SO true! :hugs:

I did try to savor the pregnancy as much as I could...even when I was insanely miserable and felt like my belly would explode, lol. I did feel "done" being pregnant but almost Immediately after, I wanted it back.. I know it's a bit crazy! 

I'm glad you will have your parents! My in laws have been a huge help. My parents are about two hours away and haven't met Carson yet.


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! I think I've managed to read all the way back haha!! Sorry, I'm not usually MIA so long but I WAS in hospital for 3 nights and we've only been home 2 nights so it's a bit manic around here. :) 

Topaz, I'm so glad baby flipped and 

fx, I'm sorry your babe is still breech but good you have a C Section scheduled. I am now a C Section mum so maybe can be some help in that dept....

Speaking of, Squig, ouch, I'm sorry the staples hurt. I am 5 days post partum and still in a TON of pain. I have stiches that dissolve. 

Sander, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :hugs: Sorry about the tear. Are you in much pain? When do you go back to get your tear checked, etc? Again maybe I can be some help with tear advice with my prior 4th degree tear.

---------------------------

All you ladies who oddly miss being pregnant, add me to the club! It's very surreal. Just this time last week I was waddling around the store and park and now I have a real live baby sleeping in the bassinet next to me. It's very bittersweet to think this is probably my last baby. Although now I've had her I'm thinking I want another one. :dohh: I just don't do delivery very well haha. But I seemed to do okay being pregnant. 

Sometimes I get phantom movements which is weird. 

Okay I'll post my birth story on another post...


----------



## Allie84

Okay, here is my post about Clara Faye!!! 

Went in Monday morning on a few hours sleep, oddly calm. Felt baby squirming and got a good NST while they prepped me in a labor room. DH got on his scrubs, they asked a million questions, I met with my OB and the anesthesiologist. Got there at 5, went back to operation suite after 8 am as they were running late. 

Spinal went well but it I DON'T GET NUMB. I tried making that very clear to the doc as it takes double dose and double time at dentist for me, as well as how my epidural failed last time. Basically I could feel a lot of it. It hurt. Plus Clara got stuck and they had to vacuum her out of my abdomen!! Wtf. 

Good news is she was crying and healthy, though wee at 6 lbs 10 oz. They were WAY of in their weighing! She has been a great baby but a tired feeder and latcher and she has jaundice so we are having to supplement with formula. I'm also pumping but not much is coming out. C Sections can make your milk come in later.....

She did latch and nurse in the OR which was cool. Great skin to skin. <3 She had one night under the lights for jaundice and she still looks orange to me but had her bilirubin checked yesterday and they said it was okay for her age.....


Here are some photos! More on my journal.
 



Attached Files:







34118831_10160738692775727_7806341684567998464_o.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5









33750346_10160722750465727_1209872680757493760_o.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## topazicatzbet

Allie she is just gorgeous. 

After so many babies in May cant believe we dont have a June baby yet.

38 weeks today for me and I feel lousy. Full on head cold hanks to hubby so little man can stay put a bit longer til I get over it. 

Think I may have lost a small amount of plug yesterday and my nipple feel a little more sensative. Im on count down til wed when I see midwife again. Im slightly anxious he has moved again so I want her to re assure me he is still head down.


----------



## curiousowl

Awwww, congrats Allie. She&#8217;s perfect.


----------



## Squig34

Aw Allie she's just gorgeous! Sorry to hear it was a rough birth though. I'm also having trouble with breastfeeding due to having to supplement with formula/ebm - Susannah finds the bottles much easier than the boob, & while she has a good latch & knows what to do, I can't get her to stay on. So I doubt our breastfeeding journey will last much longer, though I'm continuing to persevere for another few days at least.


----------



## curiousowl

A friend swears a foot massage from this acupressure place put her into labor so I&#8217;m going later today. I figure it can&#8217;t hurt!


----------



## Sander

Congratulations Allie! She&#8217;s so beautiful :) :) I&#8217;m also having a hard time breastfeeding, but turns out Elias wasn&#8217;t getting much from me and he was starving, so he got too impatient to latch on and would just scream and cry. So we started supplementing with formula until my milk comes in fully and he&#8217;s SO much happier now. Totally different baby. And I&#8217;m using a nipple shield which is helping him latch, now that my milk is on it&#8217;s way he&#8217;s able to breastfeed so much easier which is awesome because formula is so expensive??? DH bought a pack of 24 bottles of 60ml pre-made (they said that&#8217;s what we needed because the pre-made packs are sterile as opposed to powder), and it was $60! Anyhow, he should be off of those within a few days haha. Otherwise we&#8217;d be in the poorhouse. 
And yes I&#8217;d love any help with recovering from a tear. The pain was ok for a while but it&#8217;s picking up a little even though the wound seems to be healing pretty well. It&#8217;s just hard to stand for any length of time because of the pressure on the stitches - and if I have to cough or sneeze it feels like I&#8217;m going to rip them all open!! They gave me a Sitz bath to use but we just got home last night so I haven&#8217;t done it yet. That and I&#8217;m using frozen pads as ice packs which is amazing relief. But I&#8217;m so scared to poop, and peeing is also quite painful from stinging. I use a little peri bottle to spray the area but it only helps so much. 

Sorry for the novel, lol

Curious I had DH try a couple pressure points on my feet we saw on an acupressure website and water broke within 2 days so who knows if it helped! I&#8217;ll be interested to see how it works for you because lots of people swear it puts them into labour!


----------



## eppgirl

A week and a day til baby boy is here. &#128156;
Seen the doctor earlier and they are going to be doing another ultrasound tomorrow because my fluid levels looked low.

Hopefully we make it through the week so baby will at least be early full term.


----------



## PG5K

Aww she's so beautiful allie and I love the picture with her big brother! Your section is what I'm a little scared of as I've never had anaesthetic in my life so I don't know how my body will react to it. I know it makes my mom very sick.

Ouch, that sounds very painful Sander. I used nipple shields for a little bit as my nipples are very flat so latching was difficult. It didn't cause her any issues in the long run for breastfeeding.

How exciting mom! Fingers crossed that's a good sign for things to come shortly. 

I'm not feeling very with it this evening and last night I actually had a good night sleep. Tomorrow is EDD!


----------



## Sander

How is everyone doing? I know we had a couple moms on Facebook that are having intermittent contractions. Anyone else think they might be on their way? Curious how was the acupressure? 

We&#8217;re doing alright over here, baby is completely nocturnal. He sleeps like a dream all day long but from about midnight to 6am he&#8217;s wide awake and very difficult to please. DH has been doing most of the night work and I&#8217;ll just feed, but it&#8217;s tough because neither of us are sleeping very well. The baby is! Haha

But breastfeeding has been a ton easier with a nipple shield - PG I think you suggested it - we had a lactation consultant help and now he&#8217;s eating really well on his own, so he&#8217;s pretty much off the formula. 

I&#8217;ve taken about a million pictures of him but I&#8217;ll share a couple of my favorites so far :)

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to more babies soon!

[url=https://ibb.co/bQdka8][img]https://preview.ibb.co/kutJv8/D6_BA53_D6_08_FE_4383_99_B1_238_CE632912_D.jpg[/url]  [/IMG]


----------



## topazicatzbet

Awe sander he is just too cute. 

Im feeling wiped out by my cold and today I have a horrible headache from my sinuses. Feeling very sorry for my self. Also looking forward to my midwife appointment on wed for some reassurance that he is still head down. I think he might have been transvers yesterday and today he is either back head down or Breech again. This wriggly baby is stressing me out big time.


----------



## Allie84

Sander, he is beyond adorable. Well done being mostly back to to breast milk!! Clara still won't really latch for more than 30 seconds. She likes that first easy let down and then won't wait for the good milk. I get tell my supply is getting WORSE and I am pumping. Seeing the lactation consultant tomorrow. 

Oh Sander, we have a noctural baby here too....I feel you. What size clothes is he in? Clara's newborn clothes are swimming on here. 

Clara's also still quite orange. Anyone else have a jaundice baby? I know it's more common in Colorado plus with babies who get vaccuumed out. Going in for another heel prick today. 

I also see my OB today. How often do those of you who have had your LOs have to go in? I was only meant to have 1 appt at 6 weeks. Luckily I seemed sufficiently insane to them on Friday (I was crying to them on the phone for more pain medication lmao) so they want to see me today. I'm glad because I'm worried about my post partum BP. It was 140/90 yesterday at the grocery store. 

Topaz, it sounds miserable. I remember being 38 weeks 2 whole weeks ago and it is a very long week. So close yet so far. I hope you feel better soon. And I hope baby is still head down. It seems late for them to flip back up after being head down, though. I wouldn't worry too much. 

epp, I hope your baby gets to full term. How are things? 

PG, I mean I would do it again. :haha: It was kind of traumatic but it's been a week and it's already starting to fade memory wise except for the literal pain in my tummy when I move around. What I try to remember is if I asked for it or felt tremendous pain they would have put me under. Also, it was pain for maybe 30 minutes compared to 24 hours of labor haha. I know it's not the same or comparable but I don't wanna scare anyone, but I will be honest it's kinda sucky to recover from as well.


----------



## hollyw79

Sander... Absolutely ADORABLE!!!! :cloud9:

Allie ~ Carson had some jaundice. He did a follow up heel prick and came back okay. It's hard when you're wanting to be successful nursing yet being told to give formula. The best advice I can give to help succeed with nursing is to nurse 24/7,every waking moment.. The longer formula is given~ the more they realize they have an easier option and are more likely to quit Bf. :/ have like a Bf marathon basically were you spend a couple of days ONLY focusing on that. :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

So cute Sander! Sounds like he has his days and nights reversed. Super normal. Keep lights on and things loud during the day when he&#8217;s up. 

I&#8217;m still hanging in here. The acupressure was nice but nothing really going on. So I&#8217;m just waiting it out. I think I&#8217;m just resigned at this point. Baby will come when she&#8217;s ready I guess.


----------



## Sander

Thanks for the suggestion curious - we&#8217;re trying to keep things loud during the day so hope that helps!! Are you 40+4 today? Good job sticking it out! I wasn&#8217;t sure when baby would come so DH and I made a list in case I went overdue with 1 nice thing to look forward to every day. Like 40+1 is a nice bath with a bath bomb, 40+2 is an ice cream on the patio etc etc. Maybe it could help in staying positive about being overdue - I&#8217;m sure your LO will be here any moment!

Allie - he&#8217;s fitting the newborn sizes pretty well actually, how big was Clara again? Eli was 7lb 6oz, and the midwife said he&#8217;s back up to his birthweight now after dropping to 6.13 at the hospital. The middle picture though was supposed to be his going home outfit - it was 0-3 months which I thought would be fine but it ended up being gigantic!! And no he didn&#8217;t end up with any jaundice although they were keeping an eye on it because his levels were a little high at first. And because we have a midwife she came today and is coming again Wednesday - then I assume we&#8217;ll have another appointment between now and 6 weeks. I was surprised with OB&#8217;s you don&#8217;t get any appointments for 6 whole weeks?? Glad they could fit you in earlier :)

Sorry he&#8217;s stressing you out Topaz. Do you have a doppler? My midwife showed me how to find baby&#8217;s position just using the doppler - their heartbeat if they&#8217;re head down is loudest about midway between your belly button and pelvis. I hope he didn&#8217;t flip on you, but I think once they&#8217;re head down they&#8217;re likely to stay that way!


----------



## Mom15

Curious - How far will your doctor/midwife let you go over? Sorry the acupressure has not (yet) worked. 

If it wasnt for the threat of being induced a week from tomorrow, I would care when baby comes. Easy to say at not even 39 weeks, not sure how I would feel if I was past 40 like some of you. Hang in there ladies, our babies will eventually have to come out.


----------



## curiousowl

Assuming no other medical concerns, my midwives will let me go to 42w. Sooo, yeah. 40+4, almost 5 now. It&#8217;s pretty awful. But luckily my mother in law has been here for a week and has done most the cooking and cleaning and taking care of DD so I have been able to relax. I can&#8217;t complain about that.


----------



## PG5K

Sander - he's just so cute! I'm loving seeing everyone else's babies. It is frustrating when they like to be awake at night but hopefully it won't take him too long to realise that people aren't as fun in the night as they are in the day.

Allie - I hope the bf works for you. It's so hard when you're trying but as long as she gets fed then that's the most important thing. There's enough to stress about with babies.

Topaz - I hope you're starting to feel better, hopefully everything will be OK when you see the Midwife. I get weird kicks and movements all over my belly.

I'm still here with you curious! My due date was yesterday and I feel like nothing is happening. I still keep feeling like i have a little bit of labour symptoms like the odd cramps, I wasn't sure if if I've been losing my mucus plug and then they just go and I'm left waiting again.
I need to have the baby soon as I'm cheering myself up with ice cream and cake so I'm going to be gigantic :haha:
I think I'll do some baking then maybe go for a swim later on.


----------



## curiousowl

C&#8217;mon baby PG! Why are these babies so stubborn?! I have definitely been comforting myself with food too, lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hang in there curious and pg. Being over due sucks. Sending labour vibes your way.


----------



## PG5K

Well, swimming didn't help though it was nice to get out of the house and do something. I feel less close to labour now that I did about 2 weeks ago.

For those still waiting, what are you thinking about a sweep? I'm not sure but I'm also really nervous about having a big baby so the sooner he comes the better.
When I had a scan a few weeks ago they said he was measuring on the 90th percentile. It's made me a little paranoid since, even though I know so many people that it's been inaccurate for.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I had sweeps booked for both boys but never made it to the appointment. I will book one again with this one, anything to try and speed things along.


----------



## Mom15

PG - I think I will have a sweep on Friday. I never thought I would make it that far, but now it feels like baby will just be in there til it gets kicked out.


----------



## curiousowl

If my MW offers a sweep I will probably do it tomorrow. I don't know if they will, they're very low intervention.


----------



## PG5K

Thanks ladies, I was a week over with my first but 4 days of that I was already in slow labour so I was never offered one.
I'm seeing the Midwife on Thursday so I'll see what she says. I think they offer them around 41 weeks here


----------



## curiousowl

I keep having random BH and some actually painful contractions but they go nowhere. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Mom15

I think I will def. go for the sweep. I dont like the thought of any intervention, but the next step is Pitocin in a week. Please baby come on your own, so I dont feel guilt for interfering. :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone! Sorry Ive been quiet, just waiting around for my c section hoping the opposite of you all, I need baby to hang on in there until my section date, I dont want to go into labour and be rushed to hospital for an emcs!

Hope your babies start making an appearance soon though!


----------



## Sander

So I thought I&#8217;d write out my birth story here, maybe it&#8217;ll give some hope to those still waiting because I had zero signs of labour and then baby was here! Here&#8217;s hoping all those with sweeps coming up are successful!!

So Wednesday morning around 7:45 I woke up having to pee (as per usual) and as I was walking to the bathroom I kept peeing myself as I walked - I&#8217;m like holding myself saying stoooop I&#8217;ll be in the bathroom soon!! Haha, then I sit on the toilet and all the &#8216;pee&#8217; comes out, so I smell my underwear and it doesn&#8217;t smell like pee - then I proceed to actually empty a full bladder in the toilet. When I wiped I got a huge bloody show, lots of mucus (mm, lovely), and I realize it was my water that broke! 

So I call DH and tell him, so we get all excited and I think ok, contractions are going to start soon (panic!), but nothing happens so we played a board game until 9am when I could call my midwife. She tells me to go in and get checked, so we head to the hospital around 10am and they did an NST and swabbed for amniotic fluid. It kept coming back as &#8216;inconclusive&#8217; so the midwife did a cervical check and said it was too high to reach, but as she pulled her hand out another huge gush of fluid came out and when they tested that it was def my water. So they said go home and come back at 8pm if you haven&#8217;t gone into labour. 

We got a Tim Hortons sandwich on the way home, and we went for a big walk around the dyke near our house; then I told DH to go buy an exercise ball for me to bounce on and I did that for a while. Then I took a nap for an hour. All this time there was nothing going on. 

Finally we went back to the hospital at 8pm and they did another NST, checked my cervix again and it was so high up and 1cm. I think my cervix score (can&#8217;t remember the actual name)was only a 2. So they inserted the prostaglandin gel and monitored me for an hour, then sent me home. 

I was super crampy from the gel which was very uncomfortable, and I tried getting some sleep but the cramping was so bad. Around 1am the cramping started giving me a break in between - and I realized contractions were starting. So I just laid in bed and squeezed DH&#8217;s hand every time I felt one, and from the get go they were 40 seconds long every 90 seconds. They started getting more painful so I hopped in the shower and DH called the hospital who said we could come in if we wanted, but it was probably still too early. Anyway DH was kind of panicking so we left around 2:30 for the hospital. 

Another NST test showed regular contractions, and the doctor came down and said yeah looks like early labour so there&#8217;s probably no cervical change, I&#8217;ll check just in case but you&#8217;ll probably have to go home and come back at 8am. He checks it, almost gives up because he can&#8217;t reach - then finally he feels it and is like oh! You&#8217;re at 4cm! You&#8217;re in active labour so you can stay here, we&#8217;ll admit you. Meanwhile I&#8217;m like shoot I thought I&#8217;d be at least 6cm :haha:

Now it&#8217;s about 4:30am, and they transfer me to the labour and delivery room. This whole time I&#8217;m totally fine, walking, breathing through contractions etc. Then I get into the room, try and pee (can&#8217;t) and get into the bed. Then it was like BAM super intense contractions right on top of each other. I start getting louder until I&#8217;m screaming and probably waking up the whole floor - and DH says this lasted about 10 contractions in a row approx 30 seconds each (so 5 minutes total) and then I needed to push. 

The nurse was like no no we just checked you and you&#8217;re only 4cm and I&#8217;m like no I&#8217;m pushing now - and my body just starts doing it even though I wasn&#8217;t trying to! The midwife arrives at that exact moment and is like ok let me check you - and she says ok push!! 

I pushed for 51 minutes, which was way longer than I thought it would take?? And it was exhausting. Using the birthing stool was ultimately what got the baby out. They had me feel his head once it had come out which was cool but also kind of gross? Haha

So the head was one push and the body was a 2nd push, but working him down was the hardest part. Then of course I had a big tear, and 3 different doctors came to look at it to decide what to do (after 5 separate shots in the vagina to numb me it was super painful), and they said you need surgery. This terrifies me so I&#8217;m like ummm no thanks. So they (I thought) very kindly offered to have the anesthetist come to the room and do it via a spinal block and I wouldn&#8217;t even have to go to the OR. This was def best case scenario, they gave a light spinal, I got to stay in the room with DH and the baby, and I checked Instagram while they put in the stitches! It took around an hour to fix me, and then I got more baby snuggles and everyone left me alone haha

So that was the story. Thankfully the hard part of labour was about an hour, and the other 4 hours were very manageable. The tearing actually didn&#8217;t hurt when it happened - just the recovery has been a bit tough. The worst part was that 5 minutes of what I presume was transition. I thought I was dying haha

But now it&#8217;s all over and Elias is doing really well. 

So that&#8217;s the birth story, congrats if you read the whole thing :haha:

Can&#8217;t wait to read all of yours as they happen!


----------



## PG5K

I love birth stories, thanks for sharing Sander.
I am nervous about the contractions but last time I was induced so I'd go up in massive jumps rather than it being a natural progression. Elias is gorgeous, you sound like you did a wonderful job getting him out. When you need to push... You need to push!

I hope your baby does stay put for you FX

My body is doing the same curious! So frustrating


----------



## Allie84

PG and Curious, I hope you both go into labor really soon. 

A sweep is really low intervention so hopefully they go for it. :thumbup: 

Fx, I hope your baby stays put! :hugs:

Sander, thanks for sharing. I love reading birth stories. 

I suppose I kinda shared mine but with a C Section, even though it IS a birth story, it's quite quick a lot of the time so not much to tell about the actual surgery. 

Oh yes, I wanted to give you some tear advice. I know you are doing peri washes which are good! Here is everything I did and I have recovered with no long term effects at all: 
I took a bath every single day. They say sitz baths are okay but I found regular baths to be good. I swear they helped me heal. I soaked and soaked. I did the peri washes but also witch hazel and I always dabbed dry not wiped. I held a warm cloth to my vagina and perinium when I had a bowel movement. Took LOTS of stool softeners. I didn't lift anything heavy for awhile, just the baby, and I rested a lot, to avoid putting pressure there. I'll see if I can find my birth story from Alistair! :hugs: And luckily you have 'just' a third degree not a fourth. I was also stitched under epidural (which I know is a bit different from spinal) in the delivery room and that made it less traumatic. 

Hope everyone else is well.....saw lactation today. She said most people have a day 10 postpartum deadline to establish breastfeeding. I am on day 8. She really made me feel bad, like I won't be able to do it. She said I'm not pumping enough since I only pump during the day. I also nurse each feeding...she basically said my milk is not coming in. Very depressing. I hope I can prove her wrong. I know Fed is Best and I'm not a crazy lay about nursing but I do really want to do it just like I did with Alistair.


----------



## Sander

PG good for you getting through a full induction - I honestly don&#8217;t know if I could have handled that!

Thanks so much for the advice Allie - and im glad to know about the baths because I find the sitz baths too painful since I have so much pressure when I sit upright like that. I tried a regular bath yesterday which was amazing, but I wasn&#8217;t really sure if it was alright or not. And my midwife stole some witch hazel pads from the hospital for me and I swear they&#8217;re working better than the ice packs, it&#8217;s been awesome. I also pooped! Lol it feels like such an accomplishment. It wasn&#8217;t as bad as I thought but I have been taking lots of stool softeners. It took 5 whole days and I don&#8217;t even remember how long it had been since the birth because I was so constipated this whole pregnancy. Anyways I&#8217;m so glad to have it over with, and my bleeding is going brown and getting lighter so I&#8217;m hoping everything is just healing and improving. 
I also wanted to say I&#8217;m not surprised the lactation consultant told you that because they seemed like that @ the hospital for me too - they told me I had to pump every 3 hours or my milk wouldn&#8217;t come in, and when we got home the stores were all closed so I was panicking I&#8217;d mess everything up by not pumping but when I talked to the midwife she was like as long as baby is gaining weight you don&#8217;t need a pump. And I even said people have been breastfeeding for thousands of years without breast pumps - and even now most people don&#8217;t have access to them! So I would try not to stress too much, I don&#8217;t know why the medical professionals feel the need to freak moms out the way they do!!


----------



## Mom15

I had people tell me the same thing oh make sure you pump so your milk comes in. I did have a little manual pump but I ended up making so much milk I dont think I should have used it. Your baby is much more effective than the pump and they need very little in the beginning. I dont remember who said it, but I agree just breastfeed as much as you can and it will get easier with time. You cant overfeed when nursing. 
And thank you for sharing your birth story Sander. 
I hope to add mine soon as well

Afm, had a bit of mucus plug come out. It was funny, I was on the toilet to pee and I remembered that a long time ago I had read about visualizing that your cervix opens like a flower and how that can help you dilate. So desperate me is sitting on the toilet making that visualization and voila here is part of my plug :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sander. Lavender in the bath also helps aid healing. My episiotomy broke down with ds1 and took weeks to heal. I found it really helped.


----------



## PG5K

I'm feeling pretty down today so I was googling and found this: https://www.babble.com/entertainment/murray-family-pregnant-moana-parody/

It actually made me smile


----------



## Squig34

Sander, Elias is gorgeous & thanks for sharing your birth story &#128512;

I never wrote mine, such as it is, so here you go - I had to be at the hospital for 8am so I assumed I would be going first for my C-section. I think then the consultant decided I would be second, but I guess the first person wasn't ready because I was taken first after all. I was quite anxious about being delayed or more particularly, cancelled, because there has apparently been a lot of pressure on cots available (as my baby was coming at 37 weeks, they had to have a neonatal cot available just in case she needed it, which thankfully, she didn't). So I must've been taken to theatre around 8.45 at a guess, I didn't check, but Susannah was born in a very smooth & uncomplicated surgery at 9.27am. I had a spinal block which seems to work very well for me. We moved to recovery & up to the postnatal ward about 12 noon. The hard part started then as I found breastfeeding very tough & I was also in a LOT of pain, particularly the next day. Agony would be about right. This section was definitely harder on me than the first. But, baby is here safely & I'm feeling much better now, so all good.

Allie, you probably know, but osts are good for boosting your milk supply, as is fenugreek. However I can really relate to your situation from Róise's birth. I pumped for a couple of hours each day to get a measly ounce or two. My milk did come in I think but as Róise couldn't) wouldn't latch, I struggled. I stopped trying to express around 6 weeks, it wasn't worth it. I don't think the 10 day window is true from the advice I've been given here, you can establish bf after that but it takes a lot of intensive effort so you need to weigh up what's best for your family. I won't be trying. I'll offer the breast & express as long as I'm getting a decent amount, but once it starts to take over, I'll be stopping - I have another child to consider. I do understand your disappointment though, & it's ok to feel disappointed. But you aren't a failure.

Come on, June babies!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well I was right and baby has flipped again. Today he was breech oblique. Back to hospital Tom for scan and to see a doctor for a plan of action. I'm gonna push for an ecv with immediate induction or section so hopefully I might get a date for next week.


----------



## PG5K

Mom, that's made me giggle trying to visualise but it seemed to do something for you so keep going.

I'm with you Sander and squidge, I would very much like to breastfeed like I did with Alice however if for some reason I can't then I'll go bottle feeding and try and express. Alice had a terrible latch, I had mastitis twice and I think I had Renauds in my nipples (though I didn't realise until after I'd finished). 

You're definitely not a failure at all if your milk isn't coming in Allie - you're a wonderful mom, breast or bottle.

Afm - today I give up with trying to induce anything so I'm going food shopping then I'm taking my book along and going to my favourite tea room for a scone with clotted cream and a cup of Earl Grey. Very English indeed :haha:


----------



## Squig34

No doubt baby will sense you taking a break & decide it's a good time to arrive, PG &#128521; Enjoy!

Good luck tomorrow Topaz.


----------



## PG5K

topazicatzbet said:


> Well I was right and baby has flipped again. Today he was breech oblique. Back to hospital Tom for scan and to see a doctor for a plan of action. I'm gonna push for an ecv with immediate induction or section so hopefully I might get a date for next week.

Oh no, sorry to hear he's flipped around! What a stress for you :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Squig34 said:


> No doubt baby will sense you taking a break & decide it's a good time to arrive, PG &#128521; Enjoy!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Topaz.

:haha: that's very true! And if not then I at least get cake


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, you are not a failure regardless. I totally totally understand. I had planned to BF DD and my milk never came in, despite doing everything. Likely I won&#8217;t be able to BF this one either since it&#8217;s likely due to my anatomy. It was really really tough but a fed baby is what matters in the end and DD is a total formula success story.


----------



## curiousowl

So, had my NST today and all looks good. Fluid levels good too. I had a couple contractions on the monitor that I couldn&#8217;t feel. Baby kept kicking the monitors, lol. I&#8217;m 1cm dilated and she swept my membranes so we will see. They wanted to schedule an induction for next Monday (42w based on LMP) but I know I O&#8217;d 3 days late so I declined. So I&#8217;ll have another NST on Monday if I&#8217;m still pregnant and then go in for cervical ripening Wed night if nothing by then. Please come now baby!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed the sweep kick starts something curious. 

My scan has been changed to Friday but will definitely see a doctor after.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hope the sweep works for you curious!

Enjoy your cake pg! I think the more you relax and try not to get labour started will probably get labour started!! 

Im right there with you topaz, hope you get a plan together youre happy with, I declined the ecv but thats because with my bicornuate uterus it probably wouldnt work and might be more risky.

Sorry youre having a hard time breastfeeding Allie, I dont think theres any specific time limit on it working though, that seems strange. Just do what you feel is right for you and baby, and dont feel bad if it doesnt work out.


----------



## Sander

Aw topaz sorry to hear baby has flipped!! What a stubborn little guy. If he still has room to flip around like that maybe he&#8217;ll still go head down for you :)

Curious I&#8217;m so impressed that you&#8217;re turning down an early induction! I know it must be super tempting at this point. But I&#8217;m sure baby will come on out before it comes to that!


----------



## Rach87

38 weeks! Never thought I would see this week in this pregnancy. Very happy! But also will be happy if this kid comes within the next week lol

Ive felt probably the best Ive felt this entire pregnancy the last 2 days, Im seriously hoping this is my energy burst before labor happening. Was able to get some shoppingg and gardening done! But now Im wiped haha.

So I read back the last few pages and I love everyones birth stories and in my head I had comments for everyone but now that Im trying to comment I cant remember anything. Tired preggo mama brain kicking in full force. I apologize. :dohh:

Hope we see some more little Junies soon!!
 



Attached Files:







A36462D3-6CD9-48BB-AAB2-85B36FD94ED8.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PG5K

I'm feeling proper miserable. Just been for my Midwife appointment and because the baby is still not engaged there's nothing she can do. I have to go back in on Monday to see if they can do a sweep and if not then I'll be given a date to be induced which I really was hoping wouldn't happen. 
Baby is all fine though, he's just chilling.

The insomnia at the moment is really hard, I seem to be tired all day then wide awake at night till about 2am.

That's great you've got to 38 weeks Rach, hopefully that's given your little baby the extra growing time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Oh no pg that sucks. It may be that baby engages and you will go into labour straight away because of the sudden pressure on the cervix.

Im with you on the insomnia, its so frustrating. I just lay there with everything going through my head while hubby snores away.


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry PG. Hopefully its like Topiaz said. 

Rach - you look gorgeous as always. Glad you got a burst of energy. Ive had these now or never moments. Every day that I am still pregnant I think, what else can I get done before baby gets here. Today I may use the nail gun to nail up some trim. Maybe thatll send a message to the baby.


----------



## Sander

Ah how discouraging PG! But it&#8217;s true it could be that baby will engage and you&#8217;ll instantly go into labour! 

Glad you ladies are keeping busy, the end is hard to wait for! And of course extra kudos to those going overdue. 

For those of you with boys, what is your opinion on circumcision? DH and I decided not to circumcise, mostly because we just personally don&#8217;t feel it&#8217;s necessary - but honestly I don&#8217;t have a huge opinion about it either way. My dad came over today and asked if we were circumcising and when I said no he went on and on about how we&#8217;d regret it and he&#8217;d get teased and it would look bad when he got older. I mean maybe this is tmi but DH isn&#8217;t circumcised and I never cared how it looked, and I wouldn&#8217;t think it would make a big impact in Elias&#8217; life either. I know there are some potential benefits (decreased risk of UTI etc), but when I researched it it basically seems like doctors agree that it&#8217;s really personal preference. I don&#8217;t want him to feel uncomfortable but I also don&#8217;t really want to put him through a circumcision just because other people want it to look a certain way. Does that make sense?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Circumcision isn't a big thing in the UK. Most aren't. Dh isn't and neither are my 2 boys and Ollie won't be getting done either. To me it's the way nature intended. Why mess with it.


----------



## PG5K

I'm the same as Topaz, it's very rare in the UK to find a guy who is. For me, there's no way I'd consider it unless it was medically necessary.
Penis' and vaginas aren't the prettiest of things in the world but they function perfectly well :haha:

I wish you ladies lived close to me, I've done so much baking! I'm running out of people to give it to now. Today I've been making Italian biscotti - cinnamon and nutmeg and chocolate amaretti (though these are big crunchy ones and not the soft ones that I love)
Actually, I might make amaretti morbidi tomorrow.


----------



## ladders

Oh pg i wish i lived close to you too they sound amazing

So only just getting a chance to update here but i had my little man monday night at 10.17pm! Labour kinds started the sunday am but really slowly, by sunday night it got quite bad so we shipped dd off to my parents and tried to rest, kept dropping off asleep around bouts of contractions. Woke it and it had all calmed right down so i walked the dog, cleaned the house and even mowed the lawns till contractions starting building up again. Went to the hospital at 8.30pm and he arrived at 10.17pm so much better timed this time! I got a pool birth like i wanted and although massively painful and scary it went exactly like i hoped.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, congrats ladders. So happy for you.


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations ladders!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PG5K

Oh that's fantastic Ladders, congratulations!
That's great that you only had the two hours in the hospital before he arrived and you had a water birth :hugs:

I hope you're doing OK? Xx


----------



## Allie84

Wow, Ladders! Massive congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Sander

Aw congrats ladders!! So cool to be on this journey with you (and curious!) since TTC :) 

And thanks guys, glad to know I&#8217;m not weird for not wanting it done!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations ladders!

PG I wish I lived closer to you too, I love home baking &#128521;

Everyone was saying a while back how they miss being pregnant. I'm in the minority but I absolutely don't miss it. I do like having a growing bump & I love the end result, but I otherwise hate being pregnant! Not sure if we'll go for a third or not (I'm of a mind to, next year), but even if this was my last pregnancy, I still won't miss it!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations ladders. 

So Im booked in for a c section on Monday as little man is transvers but the cord is near his neck so they wont risk trying to turn him.

If he turns himself they will scan the morning of section and induce if he is in right position so either way I have 3 days left. 

He is weighing in around 7lb at the mo.


----------



## Mom15

Have my weekly appointment in a few hours. Im guessing well set the date for induction on Tuesday if baby doesnt how by then, so I will be right behind you Topiaz.


----------



## eppgirl

Baby boy will be here Monday! Just spoke to the doctor who will be delivering and she gave me a for sure time! Really getting nervous now. So excited to meet baby boy though.


----------



## PG5K

Looks like we'll have 3 new babies by early next week! How exciting.
I'm seeing the Midwife on Monday for hopefully a sweep and to book in my induction. 
The thing I'm worried about is if he's still not engaged then the induction would be a very long and slow process? It wasn't good with my daughter and by the time I was induced I already had 3 days of contractions and my waters had broken. It still took 12 hours though even on the drip.

I'm hoping he comes himself so I've scrubbed and cleaned today and swam another 40 lengths.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I have my fingers crossed you beat me pg.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck topaz, epp & mom! Exciting that there will be 3 new babies soon!

PG, hope your baby engages - I don't know the answer to your question but it seems likely that induction would be easier if baby is engaged?


----------



## curiousowl

The latest I will have a baby will be Thursday, thank goodness. I had a bunch of painful contractions from 1-2am but still no labor.


----------



## Mom15

3 - 3.5cm today :happy dance:

Doc apparently changed his mind and is letting me go til the 19th (40w4d) before inducing! So excited. I dont think I will make it that long, but if I do Im sure at that point Ill be more than happy to be induced.


----------



## Mom15

Oh and since he is letting me go longer I did not get a sweep today.


----------



## Sander

Wow so exciting to hear about all these inductions!! We&#8217;re going to wrap up all the June babies before long :haha:

And squig I&#8217;m the same way - my midwife keeps saying &#8220;you look so happy&#8221; and I&#8217;m like yeah I&#8217;m not pregnant anymore it&#8217;s great!! :p


----------



## Mom15

Have had an upset stomach since yesterday. Wonder if its my body trying to cleanse out before labor? It did with DS but not until my water had broken.


----------



## PG5K

Ooo it could be a good sign mom! Especially since you're dilating. 
Though everytime I do get a bit of a dodgy tum I keep thinking "is this it?!" and it isn't yet :haha:
My body has been very cruel to me.

Fingers crossed its the start naturally curious :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Ooooh next week is going to be very exciting! Hope all the inductions go well for you ladies! Bring on more babies! I also have an appt Monday and will be requesting a sweep. Hoping it gets things moving. 

I&#8217;ll be with you ladies who wont miss pregnancy. I had an absolutely amazing pregnancy with my daughter and loved being pregnant but still didnt miss it after. This time around and has been miserable so I really wont miss it. Haha


----------



## Mom15

My Braxton Hicks are pretty frequent tonight and slightly painlful. Almost more of a tenderness than pain. Wondering if its just cause my cervix got checked and stretched today or if something is starting. I have a feeling after a good night sleep, it settles down again.


----------



## Mom15

Didnt settle down. Woke up at 12.55am from slightly painful contraction. Yellow bump turned blue at 3.10am. It was fast and he came out like a rocket ship. Do I not miss those contractions! They were 1-1.5min apart for the 40min that I was at the hospital before he was born. The doctor barely made it. My body started pushing and there was no stopping it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations mom15. Sounds very fast.


----------



## Sander

Congrats Mom15! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies! His name is Theodor Gordon :) Me being from Germany we wanted a name that works in both languages. Gordon is a family name.


----------



## Sander

Oh I looove Theodor!! What a cute name :) Congrats!!


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats Mom15!!! What a quick labor!! Incredible you made it to the hospital in time! 

As for me another day of morning pink/brown discharge and crampy contractions followed by nothing. PG i feel you on the body playing cruel tricks! Should be soon for us hopefully


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations mom! What a fast labour and lovely name. I didn't know you were German, my German is very rusty from school now.

Its horrible isn't it Rach, it would be great if it turned i to something instead of tricking us a lot!

I had sex this morning and I don't know if it's my imagination but I feel like the boy is more on my cervix now than before. I'm really hoping he's engaged so I can have a sweep on Monday. After googling I was really freaked out last night about being induced whilst not being engaged.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all! Maybe its the hospital internet, but I just thought about editing my signature and deleting my pregnancy ticker but I dont see it on my last post. Weird. Like it knows Im not pregnant anymore??


----------



## Mom15

I def meant to go in earlier, but getting someone to come to our house at 2am and being so tired made me not hurry, but yes, Im glad that we left when we left. Out drive is about 6-8min. So that makes it easy to leave last minute.


----------



## curiousowl

PG, my midwives told me it&#8217;s pretty normal with not first babies for them to not be engaged until labor. So try not to worry too much. I&#8217;ll still cross my fingers that little guy gets down there though!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations mom!! Glad it all went well and pretty quickly by the sounds of it!!


----------



## Rach87

Mom my ticker disappeared too! I thought I must have accidentally erased it or something but I noticed no one has that ticker. Wonder if theres something with the site maybe?


----------



## Allie84

OMG congrats Mom!! AMAZING!! :happydance: LOVE his name. Are you going to call him Teddy? What a fast labor!! I can't even imagine! 

Wow so many inductions and C Sections coming up. Now it's more like...who is going to have the last June baby lol? I can't wait to see all these cute faces!!! 

I'm very sleep deprived. Clara only wants to sleep ON me and not in her bassinet. I'm a fan of baby wearing but can't use my carrier yet with my C Section. So I have to carry her or hold her. I'm literally resting her on my arms now and they hurt haha. She's fast asleep.


----------



## PG5K

Thanks mom, I've heard he might not engage till labour but it means that she can't do a sweep. I do have my fingers crossed though.

Aww allie, I feel for you. I remember that Alice was the same, me and my husband used to take it in turns covering the night as she would not sleep in her crib at all. In the end we realised that she would not sleep on her back so when I put her to sleep on her front she slept 3 hours. I was terrified of the warnings of sleeping on her front but she never ever slept on her back, even now aged 5.
I hope Clara let's you get some rest soon :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

I noticed my ticker had gone too, about a week ago. I thought it was because I'd got to 40 weeks then realised everyone's had gone. I wonder if the website has disappeared?


----------



## ladders

Yeah congratulations mom and i love his name!! Nice and quick im very impressed!!!

Now for you curious and pg! Come on babies!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I feel for you allie. My second was like this so i didnt get much sleep. We have just set up the next 2me crib so I'm hoping that will work ok this time. At least ibwould have to lift him out of the crib.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations mom! Theodor is a cool name. I didn't realise you were German either. I studied German for my degree & lived in Düsseldorf for a year &#128512;

Allie, Susannah is not a fan of being put down either although she does sleep in her crib overnight. She still only does short stretches, but at least we can put her down. Róise was the same though. I just held her for naps & read a book or something for the first several months. At least I could rest & she slept.


----------



## Sander

Allie - Elias is the same. The worst part is he wont sleep in the bassinet, but he also is so fussy when sleeping in someones arms. Its 12:30pm here, and he hasnt stopped crying since 7pm last night. Feel like Im dyyyyingggggg

Send help pls :cry:


----------



## Rach87

Sander has he stopped yet? Is he eating ok?


----------



## Sander

Rach - yes that&#8217;s the thing he&#8217;s eating constantly. I read something about babies going through a growth spurt around 2 weeks old where they want to eat all the time, maybe he&#8217;s just hitting it early? I don&#8217;t know but DH got him to sleep a couple hours ago and I got to take a nap, so that was amazing ha. I feel bad for him because he&#8217;s obviously upset about something but I feel like once he&#8217;s eaten, burped and comforted with a clean diaper I&#8217;m out of ideas on what he could want. Because he&#8217;ll eat until I run out of milk and then he starts getting into the fridge supply, and he&#8217;s spitting up a lot of it when he&#8217;s done. 

My sister in law said it could be sour stomach - like heartrtburn for babies. Anyways it seems like whatever it is we just have to ride it out :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Mom ~ CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :yipee:

Sander ~ I'm so sorry! Carson had a few days like that last week and it made me worry he was going to be a colicky baby. Thankfully it didn't continue daily. He still has his moments. Baby probiotics might help if it's tummy related ~ and if you don't take them, you could do that too! :hugs: There is also gripe water which also helps w upset tummies!


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all so much! Day two and Theo has a hard time laying down for more than 5 min without crying. And just like with DS I started getting super emotional. I just feel like crying. Its exhausting. Its like the love I feel for my family is so overwhelming. I miss DS so much knowing also that he misses me. I almost wish I had gone home today so I could be with DS and DH, but so much thought I should give myself the extra day. While everyone here is really nice they also have other patients to look after. I know part of feeling so down is sleep deprivation, but knowing and actually being able to catch up on sleep are two different things. 
I know itll get better, I just wish I could enjoy this time more.


----------



## Sander

Thank you holly I will try that!!

Mom15 I can imagine its so much harder because your DH is home with your DS. Its surprising how hard this first while is! I found calling the nurses when you need help made a big difference. I know they seem busy and there are other patients but that is what theyre there for, and if youre feeling overwhelmed they can help you. Big hugs, it should get easier soon :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Mom, :hugs: try to take advantage of the nurses and when you miss your family know that this time with you and baby is very important and DS will be a-ookay. I know it's hard. :hugs: How many nights is this since delivery? Is this night 2? I stayed 3 nights and I would have gladly stayed 4 if they would have let me! I'd get supplemental breast milk brought to me with each feed, ready to go...I'd have help with latching all hours, etc. Tons of room service food lol....

I am honestly obsessed with food since Clara has been born!! I'm constantly hungry and eating!! 

Sander, do you swaddle? When Clara is unsettled it is usually because she's tired (as we nurse and then supplement so we know she's fed). We do a lavender baby bath, lavender massage with lotion, swaddle into a baby burrito, pop in a pacifier and rock her to sleep. Other random ideas that seem to calm Clara and did with Alistair -- skin to skin, a walk in the stroller, a good burping over the shoulder and some leg pumps to help release gas...I dunno, you've probably tried all of those but I hope you have some relief!

I'm glad ( I suppose) I'm not alone with a baby who wants to sleep on me. I mean, I know it's the fourth trimester, but it's hard to get anything done at all. Nature's way of keeping us off our feet and with our babies!! 

Are you guys with your babies going out much yet? I hate being at home so we have gone to Target or out to lunch very day. I've had DH though and he goes back to work tomorrow. So I'm nervous!!


----------



## eppgirl

So crazy that tonight is my last night being pregnant!
Csection is scheduled for 1 pm but told to expect to go about 10 or 10:30.
I am nervous, but ready.


----------



## PG5K

I hope you're feeling a bit better Sander? It's so hard when they're crying constantly and you don't know why. I used to used infacol and gripe water for Alice as she was ever so colicky. Everyone who ever met her said they'd never heard a baby scream so loud, it used to go through people!

Mom - I can imagine it's hard being away from your ds. My daughter goes to her dad's a couple of evenings a week and I really miss her but I also enjoy the time knowing she's OK and doing other things. They will have other patients at the hospital but they also have you too. Try and get a little help, plus it's ok to be super emotional :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

My water broke this morning in bed! Just like with DD. There&#8217;s meconium too, just like with DD. So we&#8217;re headed to the hospital. I&#8217;m having a baby today!


----------



## PG5K

curiousowl said:


> My water broke this morning in bed! Just like with DD. Theres meconium too, just like with DD. So were headed to the hospital. Im having a baby today!

I'm so glad it's happening naturally, I hope everything is OK for you and your baby!


----------



## PG5K

I have been able to have a sweep today, she said the baby was just about engaged and although my cervix was still very high, she said that I was about 2cm and it was very squidgy.
She said to try reflexology too so I have an appointment at 9:30 tomorrow morning.

I'm a little crampy after the sweep but I was expecting that, it doesn't feel like labour pains. I've got to call on Monday if it doesn't happen naturally for a time for my induction.


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck Curious!!! &#10084;&#65039; 

Pg~ I hope the sweep helps!!


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Curious!!!

Hoping it triggers something for you PG. I started out being grampy the day before DS2 was born. 

Thank you for the encouraging words everyone. Im up and down today. The night nurse took Theo after every feeding last night and I go to sleep which helped a lot. But still everything makes me cry. Most of all people haha. I just want DH and DS around me, thats it. Was like that last time. Im having a speedy recovery. Hardly sore. They keep asking me if I want pain meds and I finally ask what for, because I just dont have any pain. I know how lucky I am with that and I am hoping that will help with my mood too. 
With all the tickers gone I lost track of who is still pregnant and how far they are. I too am one who gets bump envy and I have to push that out of my head or its another silly thing I cry about.


----------



## Squig34

Very exciting curious & epp - good luck!

Mom, the baby blues hit around 2/3 days after birth too so ityno wonder you're feeling weepy.

Allie, I'd have loved 4 nights in hospital too, I got 2!

Sander, it could be reflux if he's throwing up after feeds. Does he get a lot of hiccups or screw up his face like he's eaten something sour? You can get medication from the doctor for that & usually they grow out of it. DD1 had it. The anti-reflux formula didn't work for us as it was too thick to get through the test of the bottle.


----------



## curiousowl

I had a NST and everything is looking good. I&#8217;m contracting, just inconsistently and not super intense right now so I think in a bit they will push to start a low dose of Pitocin. I&#8217;m weighing things. That was what lead to my epidural that I didn&#8217;t want last time but it sounds like they&#8217;d be much more conservative this time. Plus I can still get in the shower, etc with remote monitoring when they do that so that would be different. And the thought of hopefully having this baby earlier in the day today, instead of at 5am like DD is suuuuper tempting.


----------



## Sander

I&#8217;m going to do my best to respond to everyone! 

Allie thank you for the suggestions - we have a swing he likes to sleep in so that will sometimes work. I really want him to start sleeping in the bassinet as then DH and I can both sleep in the bedroom. Right now one of us is always on the couch with the baby in the swing, but for now if it means sleep we&#8217;ll take it. 

PG - yes a bit better today, Elias slept last night. Go figure he was exhausted from yesterday haha. Hope your sweep works for you!!

Curious congrats!!! Hopefully the contractions get a bit more regular so you don&#8217;t need Pitocin - but worse case you get it and you&#8217;ll still have your LO in your arms soon!

Eppgirl hope your delivery went well!

Squig actually he does get a lot of hiccups - I didn&#8217;t think anything of it since he got them so often when I was pregnant too. I&#8217;ll have to bring that up to my midwife and see if we can&#8217;t get him on something like that! Is it common in the evenings? Because generally he sleeps during the day no problem.


----------



## curiousowl

Starting some low dose pitocin in a few minutes here. I&#8217;m getting antsy.


----------



## hollyw79

curiousowl said:


> Starting some low dose pitocin in a few minutes here. Im getting antsy.

Hopefully it gets the ball rolling more!


----------



## hollyw79

Mom15 said:


> Good luck Curious!!!
> 
> Hoping it triggers something for you PG. I started out being grampy the day before DS2 was born.
> 
> Thank you for the encouraging words everyone. Im up and down today. The night nurse took Theo after every feeding last night and I go to sleep which helped a lot. But still everything makes me cry. Most of all people haha. I just want DH and DS around me, thats it. Was like that last time. Im having a speedy recovery. Hardly sore. They keep asking me if I want pain meds and I finally ask what for, because I just dont have any pain. I know how lucky I am with that and I am hoping that will help with my mood too.
> With all the tickers gone I lost track of who is still pregnant and how far they are. I too am one who gets bump envy and I have to push that out of my head or its another silly thing I cry about.

I relate to a lot of this! I was fortunate to jot really need pin meds myself and I've been up and moving very well thankfully! 

I am having weepy moments though for sure. It doesn't take much to bring me to tears. Even though I overall feel emotionally well, I'm definitely sensitive to a lot right now at the same time. 

I can't even think about being done having babies too! :cry: things are hard right now as it is...on one hand couldn't imagine logically having more than five kids...but it makes me super sad to think I'll never do it again either. My husband said something along those lines yesterday about being done and I near bawled!


----------



## Allie84

Curious!! OMG, good luck!! Hope things are going well! 

Epp, can't wait to hear about your arrival!! 

Mom and Holly, awww, I feel you. I'm super weepy. I cried at an commercial for Anthony Bourdain's show last night. Proper weeped. I am weird in that I will weep for random things, not obvious things like missing my family. 

Pg, hope the sweep starts things. 

Sander, I have a baby who sleeps well in the day too. She has her days and nights mixed up. :wacko: She's happy and alert in the middle of the night, staring around the room and waking every 2 hours for a feeding. 

AFM, I'm pretty sure I have mastitis or breast cancer. Probably mastitis but it's the same symptoms as inflammatory breast cancer. My left breast is red, swollen, hot to the touch, SORE AF, and I couldn't even sleep. Woke up with a swollen areola. Off to the doc in 5 minutes now. I'm not sure if BFing is worth it at this point. I am still only pumping 5 ml a pump -- like 3 ml and 2 ml from each breast. :( I will grieve if I don't get the lovely nursing experience I had with Alistair.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck curious. 


Well my little man is finally here. Had to be at hospital for 7.30 and he was finally born at 16.19. The first lady took nearly 3hours then they Had 2 emergencies. At one point they were talking about sending me home til Tom. Thankfully they managed to get us done and all is well. Little man has been glued to the boob though and every time I try to put him down he kicks off. Think I'm in for a long night.


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Topaz! I'm glad they didn't have to postpone it for you xx


----------



## curiousowl

Baby is here! I got an epidural, dilated to 10 in 2 hours and pushed for 5 minutes. There were a couple scary moments where her shoulder got stuck because she&#8217;s giant but all is well. 9lb 21in. I&#8217;ll be back with pictures and name!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations topaz! Glad you didn't get postponed.

Congratulations curious! Glad your little lady got out ok! Looking forward to pics & hearing her name &#128512;


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations curious. I'm so glad everything has gone well. I'm looking forward to more baby pictures xx


----------



## ladders

Whoop whoop more babies!!!!

Congratulations topaz im so glad they got you in on the day it would have been soo frustrating to be sent home after being there waiting!

Brilliant news curious so glad your little lady is here safe! Cant wait got name and pics!

I to have been pretty weepy at the moment i feel content that this is my last time although i know that will change but what im struggling with is splitting my attention between the two, i feel like im neglecting my dd as everytime we start playing or snuggling then baby starts creating for a feed. She doesnt seem upset about it at the moment as she loves him so much but its tearing me up!


----------



## PG5K

I'm worried about that too Ladders, every day that I think I may be about to give birth I've had this overwhelming urge just to try and be with her. To play or chat or anything.

At the moment I'm not sure if labour is starting. I lost my mucus plug earlier and it has some brown blood with it. Since then I've had cramps and tightening. I did time them for an hour and they were about 6-8 mins apart though they aren't getting more painful, just the same kinda uncomfortable feeling. They aren't in my back, just my belly especially low down underneath the bump.
I'm hoping this is it but I'm also feeling quite nervous!


----------



## Mom15

Ladders - I so understand. DS had already been in a rough phase. He asks what baby is doing, but then really fast wants to either rip the boob out of DS2s mouth, lay on him, through him in the trash etc. He has wanted to give him kisses but its being rough towards him that is so hard. And just like some other babies here Theo doesnt want to sleep anywhere but on me which makes it hard to give DS1 the attention he needs. Hope this gets better. So hard. 

PG it very much sounds like my labor started. And then in the middle of the night it got more intense.


----------



## Mom15

And congrats to all the new babies! I have lost track in my sleep deprived state. I got about 2.5h last night &#128557;


----------



## Rach87

Had my little early this morning. Sawyer born at 3:44am 6/12/18. 6 lbs 7 oz, 20&#8221; long. 38+6. Will update more later


----------



## Allie84

Babies, babies everywhere!!! Congrats!!! 

Babies born, babies who only sleep on us, babies who don't let us sleep, weeping over our other LOs and all other things...... lol, sounds like we're right in the middle of June. ;)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats to all the other mummies that had their babies over past 2 days. What a cluster we had. 

We came home last night just 24 hrs after surgery and are doing well. His brothers are smitten. 

Pg any news? Ibhooe you have your baby by now.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Rach!

PG, hope that was it & your baby is at least on the way if not actually here by now!

The sleep deprivation is rough here too BUT Susannah will nap in her crib now so I get a bit of time in the mornings especially to do a few things (mostly dress & eat &#128521;). So that makes a difference. She is starting to eat a little more at some feeds, so I hope she will soon start stretching feeds out a little, it's every 2 hours at the moment.


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations Rach, he's a perfect size for his gestation! Looking forward to hearing more. 

This morning I just want to cry. After hours of what felt like latent phase contractions they've stopped. In the night I woke feeling really sick like I was about to have diarrhea but I got back to sleep and everything has gone.
I felt it all slowing down about 9pm but then the ones I was getting seemed to be stronger even if they were longer apart.
This morning I tried to encourage my oh to have sex but he was tired and not in the mood so he was a bit snappy with me for trying just to get labour going. 
I feel achy in my bump but I don't feel like things are progressing at all. 
I just feel ever so down.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sending hugs pg. It sounds like things are progressing just slowly.


----------



## Squig34

Very disappointing for you PG. Hoping things have moved for you in the course of the day!


----------



## Allie84

Awwww PG, I hope things come along quickly and soon. With the missing tickers I forget your gestation but I think you are 'overdue' right? You were close to my due date..... :hugs: 


Squig, a few hours in the crib in the morning? Sounds like bliss! :cloud9:


----------



## PG5K

My due date was the 4th June but I was thinking he would be here about the 10th as my dd was a week overdue.
I've had some more bloody show (I hate that phrase) today and the odd few cramps but nothing like yesterday at all. I'm seeing the Midwife tomorrow so hopefully she can do another sweep and let me know if the pains I've felt are actually doing anything at all. Otherwise I'll have to wait till Monday for an induction time.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh PG, I am so so sorry. It&#8217;s awful. I hope you go into labor very very soon.


----------



## Squig34

Allie, I spoke too soon. She obviously heard me & has refused to sleep unless being held since yesterday afternoon. But she seems to be having some digestive issues which are causing her extreme discomfort. There's a it of poop but it really pains her to get it out, even though it's runny not hard. So I'm not really sure what to do. If anyone has any experience or advice, I'd like to hear it. She is now exclusively formula fed but she strained a lot even when she was getting breast milk.


----------



## hollyw79

Squig34 said:


> Allie, I spoke too soon. She obviously heard me & has refused to sleep unless being held since yesterday afternoon. But she seems to be having some digestive issues which are causing her extreme discomfort. There's a it of poop but it really pains her to get it out, even though it's runny not hard. So I'm not really sure what to do. If anyone has any experience or advice, I'd like to hear it. She is now exclusively formula fed but she strained a lot even when she was getting breast milk.

Baby probiotics and/ or gripe water help a lot! :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

I've finally made it! :haha:
Dylan Michael was born today at 12:20. He's a big boy, 9lb 11oz and got stuck so we had a big panic with getting him out and all the Midwives ran in but he's here now.


----------



## Squig34

Yay PG, congratulations! Love his name &#128512; & well done on birthing him yourself at that weight! &#128556;


----------



## Mom15

Big congrats PG! 

DH is back to work since yesterday. Today is my first full day with both kids. I hate to say it, but the TV has been on for most of the day. Not sure how else I would manage right now. I envy those whose partners can take off for a week or two. After one decent night Theo went back to not sleeping. Not one minute in his bassinet. At 2am he finally fell asleep first on me and then in bed next to me. Im terrified of something happening. I really need him to sleep in his bassinet. According to my Fitbit Ive have an average of 3h7min of sleep this week. Its so exhausting. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Woo hoo pg congratulations. What a whopper. 


We just had our first weigh in and little man has only lost 3oz which is 2.6%. They were well impressed as she said c section milk doesn't usually come in til day 5 and we are day 3 and already full. What can I say I have super boobs.


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations PG! :yipee: I'm glad it all turned out okay!

Mom...don't feel bad! It's okay to watch TV and have a lot more down time! It's not forever! :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats PG! We have such similar experiences this time around! 

Our first night home was rough. Baby didn&#8217;t want to sleep in her pack n play either. We need to figure something out for tonight.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats PG!!! Can't wait to hear more!!

Oh, mom, embrace the TV time. Seriously. Do what you can. I am glad my sleep tracker and fit bit are missing lol. It's ROUGH. I feel you on the sleep. It is the worst to be so sleep deprived....I am also ealous of those who have spouses off longer and I was 'lucky' to get two weeks but it's mega stressful when DH finally does get home after 12 hours. Ugh. 

My dad IS here helping with the dog and DS for 5 days, thank goodness, so grateful. It doesn't make Clara sleep better though. ;) But I'm still grateful. I shoudl be sleeping now as Clara is finally asleep and DH sleeping next o me but I wanted to get caught up and spend 10 minutes online 'me time.'


----------



## PG5K

My first night with Dylan has been very hard, no matter what I try and do his breastfeeding latch is awful and I have had constant lipstick nipples which are now extremely sore. He doesn't open the bottom of his mouth far enough and I can't seem to tilt his neck to go bottom on first.
Last night he fed from 9pm till 4am and was still demanding more but I'd had 20 minutes sleep in the last 24 hours so a student Midwife took him for an hour. We've tried feeding again from 5-7am and still no matter he's got a poor shallow latch. He's definitely getting plenty as we're on poopy nappy number 5 but I need to sort out his breastfeeding otherwise I'm going to struggle to continue. I was able to do it with my daughter so I don't know what's wrong this time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Has he been checked for tongue tie as that can create a shallow latch. Ollie just constantly fed the first night too but it's good to bring in your milk. 

Do you have a breastfeeding support worker in your area that can come give support at home.


----------



## Squig34

PG they are all so different. Your night sounds like my second day/night - Susannah was feeding constantly fir 13 hours & somehow still not full. Eventually the midwives took her for me for a few hours. She had a good latch so I don't know what the problem was. Definitely ask to see your bf support person & ask for tongue tie check (I believe that's why bf didn't work for DD1 & by the time it was snipped, it was too late). I didn't realise bf was so sore & difficult although I still would've liked to continue for another while. However, don't beat yourself up if it doesn't work out. You're trying, & Dylan is getting your colostrum.

Topaz, good stuff! No one told me that c section milk comes in later & the midwife made me feel like something was wrong with me when mine wasn't in on day 3. It came in overnight though & I woke with even more epic boobs &#128521;

Mom, that sounds very rough. I have DH until mid September & Susannah will be nearly 4 months then. Both my girls woke at the same time this morning (for the day I mean, obviously I was up several times in the night!) & I was wondering how I would manage if I'd been on my own. Hats off to you & no guilt needed for the TV, this is survival mode time so you just do what you need to do!

Allie, you're so right about getting a little me time. I hope you did sleep though.

Curious, hope you can figure something out to get some sleep. Did you choose a name? I don't recall seeing it but I may have forgotten!

Who else are we waiting on news from here, not the FB group - I've lost track of whether all the babies are here.

Susannah is doing better today, I think she was a bit unwell as she was a different baby after we gave her a small dose of calpol (having taken medical advice), much less unsettled. She's usually pretty chilled unless she's hungry or has wind or needs to poop, & as you all know, it's so hard when you don't know how to help them when they're upset &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ill get caught up when I can, congratulations on the new babies!

Ethan Boyd was born at 1:10pm by scheduled c section, he never turned and was still breech. 

Hes been up all night cluster feeding with a bad latch, lipstick nipples here too Im afraid, the lactation consultant couldnt fix it either.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations FX!


----------



## Mom15

Congrats FX!!

I have one of those babies who wont open his mouth and pulls off. The pain is barely tolerable when he tries to latch. Some times it takes 10min of on and off. I will fight through it as I know it will get better with time. We are most successful latching if his neck is in the opposite hand on the boob he is nursing on. I sit up. He lays on the arm/my legs and I hunch over him holding my boob with the other hand and trying to direct it into his mouth. Once he has a decent latch I try to switch arms to cradle position and get more comfortable. Works better some times than others. Had a better night last night. I had him sleep in one of those boucy seats last night and that seemed to work better.


----------



## curiousowl

I don&#8217;t think I ever posted her name! I was waiting to get on my computer to post a picture I think and then forgot. I will try to do that later. Her name is Fiona Joan. 

We got sleep last night! We tried a rock n play and it was a miracle. 

I have the total opposite problem in terms of breast feeding. This girl, like DD1, has a perfect latch but my milk &#8220;came in&#8221; last night. My boobs are slightly firmer and I can get a couple of drops. This matches my experience with DD1. For whatever reason, I just don&#8217;t make milk, no matter what I try. I am at peace with it though. We will do just formula and everything will be fine.


----------



## curiousowl

This is Fiona!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0353.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PG5K

Congratulations FX!
Aww fiona is gorgeous curious! I have to say that today I was making peace that I couldn't breastfeed this little guy. I don't have any issue with bottle or breast, I guess I'm just used to breast as its what I did first time round to so I've been nervous about learning bottle stuff.

Today I saw the lactation consultant and she has said he has tongue tie after everyone else who looked said he was fine and kept trying to get me to latch in a million different ways, all with the same painful consequences. My nipples are shredded now but she's referring him to have it cut and given me a pump and cup so I can still go back to feeding. 
My other half was so upset to find me feeding him and crying earlier, I was in agony and didn't know what to do. Tonight he won't sleep anywhere but me. 
I got to see my daughter today as she came to the hospital. I really wanted to go home as I feel like a prisoner in hospital. She's met her baby brother now


----------



## PG5K

Dylan and Alice


----------



## PG5K

Hopefully the picture uploads this time
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180615-WA0028.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## curiousowl

Ahhh, so sweet PG. I really hope things improve for you with BFing. I totally get how upsetting it is to have issues.


----------



## Squig34

Aw gorgeous pictures curious & PG!

PG so ridiculous that no one picked up on Dylan's tongue tie even though he was actually checked (often the issue is that no one checks). Good luck to you getting it sorted & establishing whatever feeding method you want.


----------



## PG5K

I'm really unhappy about it but I think we're going to have to give up on breastfeeding exclusively. I've had to make a difficult decision but he's just not feeding well, he's exhausting himself trying to feed. I had 5 minutes (literally) between his feeding because he roots as soon as you take him off. Its not he's greedy, he just looks knackered.
I said in hospital that there seemed to be a hell of a lot of sucking but I could barely ever hear him swallow. I've been listening tonight and it's the same. The cup is making him choke on milk so the only thing to do is try and bottle feed, try and bf and express as much as possible so I can see if I can do it with expressing milk.
Ive never heard a baby have such a rumbly tum and it's killing me. I honestly thought it would be easy.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hopefully once he gets his tongue tie sorted you can get him back on but if not try not to beat yourself up. Bf is so hard to establish and the main thing is that baby gets fed and has a happy mummy.


----------



## Squig34

PG I didn't expect bf to be so difficult either. But it was all downhill once I had to introduce bottles. My milk supply was still good for a few days because Susannah fed a bit, but once she started refusing to bf, my supply began to drop. I didn't have the time, energy or inclination to express 10-12 times a day to keep it going, so Susannah is now exclusively ff. I managed 2 weeks. But I had to feed my baby. You do whatever you need to that's best for you,Dylan & your family.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry havent updated too much here. Brains not working well. Lol Sawyer and his big sidter Delilah. Shes absolutely infatuated with her baby. Which is wonderful, but exhausting bc she constantly wants to touch him and hold him. Shes also been testing her limits since were a bit distracted and shes already hyper and defiant so shes actually been more of a struggle than Sawyer. Hes a pretty content little guy. Im having another horrendous bout with breastfeeding. Was so hopeful it would be better this time but nope. Mom15 just like you the pain is almost untolerable. I can only describe it as jagged glass cutting off my nipple. I have engorgement and overproduction which makes latching very difficult. Hes a champ of a feeder once we can get him on but its soo so painful. With last pregnancy I had one flat and one inverted nipple, this time its not as bad but they still take some tugging on for him to get them erect. Lactation consultant said I have fibrous nipple tissue which makes it difficult for them to come out. Yippee. So basically its partly my anatomy and theres no cure for my issues other than trying to slow down production which will help make my breasts a little easier for him to mouth. Ugh. Started using cabbage leaves to help with those issues. I was able to get through it(im stubborn lol) and nurse for a year with my dd so Id like to give him the same if I can.

Today noticed his umbilical cord has a slight foul odor. So I used alchohol and q-tips to clean around it but wondering if I should call or just clean it with alchohol every couple hours? Any advice?
 



Attached Files:







E824A847-B27E-43C2-B857-DC056EEB0E72.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## PG5K

You look amazing on that picture Rach and the family are just too cute!
I've tried to introduce some breastfeeding and again today and although it's super painful, he's definitely getting a lot of milk now. I completely understand that description!
I'm still going to have a bit of the bottle feed for him as well but I'm expressing for those feeds.

My DS umbilical cord looked vile this morning and green and sticky but I saw the Midwife and apparently it's perfectly normal but it's worth asking about. 

This morning I had a bit of an emotional start but it's ended up being a really nice day.
I completely agree that whatever is needed to feed the baby is best Squidge and once I got over the 'this isn't going to plan' feeling everything has been so much better. Plus oh is loving being able to help with the feeds whilst my nipples rest.


----------



## Allie84

After really beating myself up about it, I am too coming to terms with not EBF Clara. I am pumping a very small amount - most days 5 ml, today was a whopping 10 ml, that's both breasts combined, and then I feed her that and let her nurse before each bottle. The consultant said it's non nutritive suckling but it's okay to do. It seems to make us both happy for a few minutes before Clara gets impatient and then I offer the bottle. I only pump twice a day for my sanity. The every 3 hours gave me mastitis and depression. 

Formula is a pain in the butt, though. So many dishes and powder everywhere and we waste so much as it times out, etc. :wacko: all new to me!!!!

OH MY GOSH the babies are beautiful!! Fiona, Dylan, Sawyer, their siblings......it just melts my heart. <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Squig34

Gorgeous pics, Rach!

As PG said, the gunkiness is normal, means stump is about to fall off. A foul smell is not though, if it gets worse, or redness starts to spread out from the stump, call in. Otherwise, nature will take it's course & the ghastly things will be gone soon! I think Susannah's came off around day 10 though I'm all mixed up with the days now!


----------



## Mom15

Rach - we must have very similar boobies. Mine went into overdrive the first few days. Theo actually went through his meconium and was having the seedy breast milk poops before we left the hospital. The nurse said they dont see that very often. And to all struggling, under production must be so much more difficult than overproducing, so I am not complaining. But Rach I can emphasize with the trouble latching when your boob is rock hard and you cant get the nipple to protrude. 
Mine have since settled down and seem to have adjusted so much faster than they did with DS1. I used to leak terribly every night and on the opposite boob that I was nursing on. It also may have been because for some reason with DS1 I was told to feed ever 1.5 -2h. Now they said 2-3h. Theo seems content so Im sure he is eating enough. 
My parents are arriving tomorrow from Germany so thats exciting :)


----------



## Squig34

Mom my boobs leaked any time I was feeding - regardless of breast or bottle - or expressing. Sometimes I wondered if I should put a container under there to catch it &#128514;
Enjoy having your parents over!
How is everyone else doing? It definitely takes a while for life to settle down. Are the older siblings adjusting ok?


----------



## Mom15

Squig - they make something like that. I think its called milkies milk saver. I had one and let a friend borrow it. She claims she gave it back, but I positive she didnt. Oh well. Since Im not leaking as much this time I dont really miss it. 

DS1 is slowly adjusting? Maybe? He just doesnt show much interest in baby. Maybe being a boy he doesnt have that mothering side that girls tend to have. I still only leave them in the same room for a few seconds if he is distracted. If he does pay attention to baby its usually in a rough way. Shaking his pack and play, rough touch, throwing things towards baby. He doesnt understand how fragile baby is. 
On recovery, I dont bleed all day until late afternoon/evening where I get 1 or 2 big gushes of blood while nursing. Its both good and bad. While I appreciate not bleeding all day I still wear a big pad because I dont trust the gush of blood just to come in the evening. I almost got a diaper rash. Lol. The pads are so plasticy and make me sweat. Anyone have any more eco friendly recommendations. Not so much for the environment but for my comfort. Using always brand right now.


----------



## Rach87

So developed a mild case of mastitis. On antibiotics. Going to exclusively pump for a couple days to give my poor shredded nips a break. Ugh. I think I might also have thrush as my nipples burn. OB just prescribed over the phone and never saw me in office but said the antibiotics they gave me should help with both. Hopefully. Thank goodness hes so far a really easy baby because I think Id have a hard time sticking with breastfeeding if he was as fussy and awful as my dd was. 

Have been cleaning his cord with alchohol the last couple days and it definitely helped with the smell. Cant wait till it falls off so I can put him in cute onesies and not constantly worry about it catching on everything. 

So far life with 2 babies isnt as horrific as I was expecting. Though my hubbies been home, he goes back to work saturday so that will be the real test lol. 

Mom15 i noticed the plasticness of always too! Have been using stayfresh and its very soft and cottony. 

Also a leaker over here. Cant wait till my supply gets its act together. I think it may be chilling out as long as I keep pumping every 3-3.5 hours. So far pumping 4 oz each session. 

Question: for those that are bottle feeding, how much is baby eating at each feed and how often? Sawyer will eat anywhere from 2-4 oz every 3-4 hours.


----------



## PG5K

I've gone back to breastfeeding but I'm also giving a bottle each night to try and give my nipples a rest. They were bleeding earlier from the poor latch. Luckily I'm producing a lot of milk too so he doesn't have to work as hard.
I have mastitis starting too Rach, I haven't got a temperature yet but my boobs are painful and lumpy and I feel generally ill. 

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better allie. I've been preparing myself incase I have to give up breastfeeding. I have even looked at which machine I would like to make bottles up for me. If I have to I think it will help with my sanity. 

Squidge, I think my dd is doing OK adjusting so far though she goes to school all week and her dad's occasionally so to her it's just a little person who has moved in but playing minecraft is still way more exciting!

My oh has been struggling though. It's not that we have a baby, he's scared of something happening to me with the birth being a bit traumatic at the end. He's barely been eating and since he's skinny anyway he's lost a lot of weight. I think he has anxiety so he's going to go to the doctors, but he's loving being a dad.


----------



## Squig34

Rach, if you think you have thrush, baby will need treated too or he'll pass it back to you when you start bf again. Sorry to hear about the mastitis, get well soon! Susannah eats 2-3oz every 2-3 hours, on average. She tends to cluster feed at night before bed, & sometimes she'll take nearly 4oz at one feed (in general, not just at night,).

PG, hope your mastitis clears soon too & that your DH can get some help for his anxiety.

Mom, DD is very fond of Susannah & is more likely to squash her by lying next to her on the play mat so she can hold S's hand, than to be rough with her &#128514;


----------



## PG5K

Oh man how difficult is it getting nap timings right so you don't miss their sleep window by one minute and then they won't settle for ages!
Dylan has been napping well but the last couple of days this time of day he really struggles to settle so we're having some skin to skin time. 

How's everyone doing? I can't believe my little man is one week old!


----------



## Allie84

We're basically skin to skin all day!!! Clara sleeps in her bassinet at night but wakes every 2 hours. During the day if I'm lucky I'll get one nap in her bassinet, the rest of the day I'm holding her. She doesn't like her swing. She will tolerate her bouncer in the bathroom while I shower for about 2 minutes so I have to to be quick.....

hope everyone is well!???!


----------



## PG5K

It's gone very quiet in here, I'm guessing we're all kinda going through the tired and emotional phase? I know I am. Even though I'm really happy and my other half is so helpful, I'm really tired today and have had a constant headache. I'm finding it quite emotional at times to juggle two kids who both want my time. I find myself not being able to do too much with my eldest. She doesn't seem to mind too much, I just want to give her the attention as well.

On the plus side the breastfeeding is getting less of an agony, as that's really stressed me out. I've spent too many nights debating giving up and going to bottles but then he roots for me and I find myself trying again.

Has the naps and sleeping got any better allie?


----------



## curiousowl

Yes PG, F is almost 2 weeks old and I&#8217;m just crying all the time. I think I might have PPA. I have an appointment to talk to my midwives on Tuesday. She&#8217;s been sleeping very well while my parents were visiting but as soon as they left she started being up at night much more. So tired. Also I miss my parents. We&#8217;re moving back near them in 2 months but everything that needs to happen between now and then seems overwhelming.


----------



## Allie84

It's hard not being near family, isn't it Curious? My mom is a memory care home but my dad came out for nearly a week and I just bawled when he left. 

Sleep is coming along the same I guess, I hold her all day and at night she sleeps in her bassinet. I've had a few bassinet naps which were awesome. Today she napped in her swing and I made lunch! I was blown away haha!!

She barely cries which is good. I mean as long as her needs are attended to, she doesn't tend to fuss for mystery reasons. 

Tired and emotional, check and check! 

I also seem to have resurgance of afterpains OR AF is about to start. :wacko: I'm getting period type cramps. They had went away for a good two weeks! I'm 28 days postpartum tomorrow....or it could be my bowels as they are backed up. I am debating calling my OB tomorrow. I would hate to call if it's just constipation! 

I won't get the 'break' from periods since I'm no EBF and only comfort nursing.


----------



## curiousowl

It is definitely hard Allie. Sorry you get it too. F is the same way, generally not a fussy baby, knock on wood, though today has been tougher. I&#8217;m afraid of getting AF soon too since I&#8217;m EFF.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ebf ds2 for 2 years but my af came back at 17 weeks and were like clock work. So not expecting a break this time round. My milk seems to be settling down at last but Ollie has a cold which means he only wants to snack little and often. 

2 weeks pp today and I'm gonna drive to the shops as I feel great. Been off all pain killers for 4 days now and been walking 2 miles a day. I desperately need some shorts as nothing fits me and we are in for a red hot week. I


----------



## PG5K

Oh man, this is the third time I've wrote this post.

Curious - I'm sorry you aren't feeling good. It's hard when you don't have your family close by but I'm glad you're going to speak to someone about how you're feeling. We're here to talk to as well.

Allie - I'm glad that Clara is letting you put her down a little more often. It's so good when you're able to do even little things like make lunch or hang the washing out. Dylan is napping for shorter times and taking longer to go down at the moment which is a little frustrating.

Topaz - that's really good! I have only done a little walking as I suddenly had some heavy bleeding one day and everyone made me worry. Its bloody hot in the UK at the moment, I kinda wish it was cooler :haha:

Today I had Dylan weighed and he has gone up a lot. He's gone from 9lb 11 birth weight to 10lb 4oz in 11 days! Although the breastfeeding has been painful, he's obviously getting enough. I'm finding the comments about him being a big boy quite hard some days but I think he's gorgeous.


----------



## PG5K

I got my af pretty quickly even though I ebf my daughter. I think it came back after about 16 weeks. I was gutted as I thought they would have been delayed a lot longer.


----------



## Allie84

I can't really remember when AF came back with Alistair even though he was EBF for many months and breast fed with food until a year...but I know it was longer than a month haha.

So I woke up in severe pain at 4 am and went to the ER convinced I had a uterine infection or something. All kinds of tests.....I'm CONSTIPATED. Like they did an xray and said it's really bad. I HAVE only gone to the bathroom like 3 times in 4 weeks....but WOW who knew it could cause pain like that?!?! Also, what an embarassing trip to the hospital. They want me to call my OB and I'm so embarassed lol. It's because of the C Section and taking narcotics for 2 weeks. :( I had no idea surgery and pain pills could cause this......ouch.....

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Now I just need to work out everyone's sleeping as we are all zombies. 

PG, it's funny people saying he's a big boy is making you feel bad because I am having the opposite and feel terrible everytime someone tells me how tiny Clara is!


----------



## curiousowl

Jeez, sorry Allie! Glad that&#8217;s all it is but sorry to hear that. That sounds awful. I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks Squig, I ended up going to my Ob to be checked out as the pain was too much and I had mastitis and thrush. Ugh. So Im on a 10 day course of antibiotics for mastitis, nystatin cream for the thrush teice daily and numans steroid nipple cream after every nurse/pump session for healing. After almost a week i feel mostly healed and pain is barely there! My engorgement seems to finally have chilled out as of today thank goodness! I exclusively pumped the last 4 days to give myself a mental and physical break. Much needed. Today I nursed Sawyer for the first time again and it went well. With the problems healing and milk calmed its easier for him to latch and much more pleasant for me! Woo!

PG i think were the same person lol. Constant headache but I attribute that to tension from nursing issues and hormones/sleep deprivation. My hubby is super helpful too but theres some things he just cant do....like breastfeed, which is my main problem. Lol

2 weeks pp tomorrow and feeling pretty good minus my drunken sleep lacking stupor. Haha. Physically I feel amazing compared to how miserable and achy I was preggo. 

As for AF I was the very unlucky lady who got hers 4 weeks pp after my dd was born. Then monthly like clockwork after....and I ebf for 6-7 months then continued with food until 12 months. THE worst. im so hoping that doesnt happen again this time. They were incredibly horrible and painful and heavy(like changing a super plus tampon hourly for 3 days straight heavy) and I for some reason wound up with a cold every month with my period for the first 8 months.


----------



## Sander

Sorry guys, sounds like lots of us are still struggling!! I never knew there was recovery time involved with having a baby haha, no one tells you that! 3.5 weeks PP and Im only just starting to feel better. Still dealing with pain if I stand for too long, but last week I just wanted to die so there has been significant improvement. Sleeping has been tough, breastfeeding is going ok aside from Elias wanting to eat almost constantly during the day. Havent been exercising as much as I was hoping (aka, not at all) because its too sore still. Hoping to get back into walking soon!

I cross posted this to the Facebook group but wanted to mention it here too for those of you not on Facebook:

If anyone wants, I was thinking it could be neat to make a collage type picture of all the babies! Feel free to post your favourite baby pic and I can put it together, maybe it can go on the front page of our bnb group :)


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Curious!! I wanted to ask what formula are you using? I know Squig is also EFF but if I remember formula is different in the UK.....???

Rach, uff da, but WELL DONE perservering. The mastitis was the last straw for me I think even though I'm still nursing a bit. It hurt to even pump. The only relief I got was hot showers and hot water bottles on the breast. 

Boo to AF after 4 weeks!!! I hope that doesn't happen to me or any of us. :wacko:

Oh Sander that's a great idea!! Should we post the photos on this thread or FB?


----------



## Allie84

Does anyone ever know what happened to becsboo and spiffynoodles??


----------



## Sander

Hmm well it might be easier to do it on Facebook because it&#8217;s so complicated to post pics on bnb :wacko: but if anyone doesn&#8217;t have FB they could post here and I&#8217;ll check both :)


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, we started with Similac since they gave us a bunch in the hospital. Then we switched to Enfamil since I had some samples and that&#8217;s what DD1 ate. But I noticed F getting more constipated like DD1 often was so I&#8217;m switching back. I think we will stick with Similac from now on.


----------



## Rach87

I think was becsboo the one who the admin banned from the site or something because she had 2 profiles? 

Sawyer had his 2 week check up yesterday. He gained 1 lb 2 oz and grew 1&#8221; in 12 days! Hes doing great. Dr checked and he did have a minor tongue tie so he clipped it and I nursed him immediately after and oh my what a difference!! I was almost at the point of giving up but now I think I can do it. Hes such a better nurser than my daughter and I lasted a year with her. Hoping to do the same length for him. 

Hows everyone elses littles?


----------



## PG5K

That's brilliant Rach! I think we are the same person as Dylan had his tongue tie done today, although it was a minor one the difference is already much better. He's fed a lot since having it done though I think it hurts his mouth a bit now as he latches on and off a lot atm. I was nearly at the point of giving up but I'm going to try and carry on. He also gained since his birth weight. Definitely lots of full fat milk we produce :haha:

I've not had dylan's length measured yet but he's very long, he's nearly grown out of his moses basket and he'll be 2 weeks tomorrow.
With him being big he's got a lot of strength and can hold and lift his head up pretty easily on my chest. He'll hold it up and look about, it's like having a, 2-3 month old already! My auntie said she was a big baby and my cousin was 9lb+ and was born early so I've finally realised where his size comes from.

Sander I think that's a great idea. I'm not on Facebook so I'll post a pic on here


----------



## PG5K

My other half took this one today and sent it to our family WhatsApp group with the caption

"hands up who's nearly outgrown their moses basket" :haha: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180627-WA0002.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Curious. I think we are going to do Enfamil as we have so many free samples.....but we also have Similac ones and our ped told us it's okay to use both interchangeably but I'm wondering if there will be a difference. Clara has not pooped today and had Similac all day. I've also nursed her less today. I have only nursed her 3 or so times as opposed to each feeding. It's REALLY time consuming to nurse and then give a bottle as well. 

PG, what a cutie!!!! Sander did a great collage which I'm sure she will post here!!! 

Rach, glad the tongue tie clip helped. :thumbup: Really glad nursing is working out despite the pain heh. 

All good here, Clara is a month tomorrow. I guess the only not good thing is my extreme, extreme constipation which is still not sorting itself. I don't know what the next step is. :wacko: Since the stuff they gave me at ER still isn't working (did I post that story here???) I was meant to call my OB but I'm to embarrassed.


----------



## curiousowl

Allie, I&#8217;ve heard both are interchangeable too but I don&#8217;t know. Both my girls had much worse constipation on Enfamil. Who knows. 

Speaking of, call your dr! Nothing to be ashamed of. 

Yes. Breast and bottle takes so long. I knew I didn&#8217;t have the 45 minutes per feeding for that like I did with DD1.


----------



## PG5K

It definitely is time consuming Allie. I've been expressing a bottle for my other half to give to the boy in an evening but he never seems satisfied with it and wants to be breastfed as well! It almost seems pointless but I want him to be able to have a bottle incase I can't feed him.

Dont worry about talking to your OB. Between talking about piles, stitches and bleeding - constipation is nothing to be worried to talk about.

Last night I was a worried as I was so tired I fell asleep after feeding with Dylan on me. We are sleeping downstairs at the moment with him in his moses basket till about 3am as the bedroom is so hot he's not sleeping upstairs well at all. He usually feeds then goes back down quite well but after 3am he decides its his fussy time of the night and has struggled to go back to sleep. I know this phase doesn't last for ever but I do miss sleep.


----------



## eppgirl

I'm right there with you on missing sleep. Tony usually sleeps well, he has two 3- 4 hour stretches a day now, but otherwise is still eating every two hours. His brothers on the other hand. (4 year old and twin 3 year olds) refuse to sleep. They finally pass out from boredom at 1 am and wake up between 6 and 8. They used to sleep 10+ hrs every night.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry I havent written much, with you all in a sleep deprived haze! Ethan wont be put down at night so Im pretty tired. Had an argument with my dh this morning, ugh.

Sending you all positive energy! Cant believe baby is two weeks old today.


----------



## Sander

Thanks PG! I have a few photos to add so ill get to it either today or tomorrow :)

Sorry about the constipation Allie - I know how much that sucks. Mine just started clearing up a couple days ago. I was taking tons of Colace but it stopped working. Eventually it just sorted itself out but it sounds like you still need extra help! Just think of how much weight you&#8217;ll be down once it&#8217;s all out :haha:

Elias has finally figured out his days and nights. We aren&#8217;t having perfect nights, but the all night crying has stopped. He usually goes down at 1:30/2am and is up at 6, 9 and then 12 for the day.


----------



## PG5K

That's great his day and nights are sorted Sander, it is really good when they understand that. I'm lucky that Dylan wasn't too bad with his. I remember with Alice that we had to spend ages getting her used to it.

I hope you feel a bit better FX. I hope it was just the sleep deprevation, it's horrible still having arguments because you're tired. :hugs:
Me and my oh don't really argue but sometimes he's said things that come out a hell of a lot more stroppy when he's tired and then in turn I get upset as I'm emotional.

Dylan is getting bigger every day! He still hasn't been measured but I think he's definitely very tall. He's on 98th for weight last time but I think he's put on more weight too but I expect him to be around the 90th for height as well.
Hes strong and lifts up his head to look around at me whilst I'm cuddling him.


----------



## Allie84

Me and DH argued one night last week and I slept on the couch as I was mad and got 7 hours while he tended to Clara. :haha: Best sleep ever, must argue more!!!

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I finally 'went' so didn't call my OB and I see him in a week anyways. I agree the Colace stops working? This other stuff is what DH jokingly calls 'drain cleaner' as it's essentially gel you drink....sigh. What worked for me was a gigantic hot coffee. I'll get one again tomorrow. 

I dunno about you ladies but I dread the weekdays once DH is back at work!! This is HARD by myself during the day. 

Did anyone have their LOs get their Second Hep B shot at one month checkups ye?!?!

Clara has been fitful ever since she got hers on Friday. :( Not sure if it's that or the formula as we switched it on Friday too. Switched back today and also trying gripe water and gas drops. I hope it's not the vaccine. 

How is everyone and babies?!?!


----------



## Sander

PG - Elias can do the same thing re: holding his head up. I don&#8217;t know when babies can usually do that, but he started almost right away and now (1 month old) he can hold it up for a solid few minutes all on his own!

He also got measured on Friday and is 9lb 13oz. Crazy how much he grew in just 4 weeks. 

Allie I&#8217;m interested in trying this gel :haha: Hope it&#8217;s working for you! In BC kids don&#8217;t start their vaccinations until 8 weeks. It&#8217;s not even standard to give Hep B at birth. 

So I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s going on but we&#8217;ve had 2 straight nights of 6 hours of sleep. I&#8217;ve started pumping and we do a big 120ml (4oz) feed at around 1am. Once he&#8217;s finished around 2 he sleeps until 8am. I have no idea if this will last but so far it&#8217;s been great haha. He struggles during the day with gas pains still. The gripe water seems to help a bit but for the most part we do lots of bouncing and that helps him. I think he&#8217;s finishing a growth spurt so he actually napped a few times today instead of the constant nursing. 

I wanted to say for those struggling with pumping - I was pumping with a little handheld manual pump for a long time but I would barely get anything so I pretty much gave up. Then I switched to a double electric pump (different brand) and wow it actually gets milk out!! I went from pumping about 15-20ml to around 60ml. And that&#8217;s after he&#8217;s had a full feed. So the different pump made a huge difference. I pump twice a day, and then I use that 120mls for the big night feed.


----------



## PG5K

Dylan has been measured and weighed today. It's the first time he's been measured.
Hes now 11lb 14oz and is continuing on the 98th percentile, he's 56cm long and 95th percentile for his length.
Hes a big boy but all in proportion. 

Unfortunately today and halfway through last night he changed from wanting feeding every 2-4 hours to more like 1-1.5 hours so I'm feeling knackered today.
Recently he's been having a 3 hour nap in the day but not today.
Its my oh first day back at work so I'm alone with Dylan and day time tv which is pretty weird.

I'll get used to it but for the moment it's a bit lonely.


----------



## Allie84

PG it can get so lonely!! Where is Alice during the day? This week Alistair is at day camp all day. I'm quite liking the alone time with Clara but I also miss Alistair. Of course when they are both home with me during the day it's quite rough going at times. I've never been a very good SAHM.....I do get lonely and bored......

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## PG5K

Alice is at school in the day so it's just me and Dylan for most of the time. I miss her but then when she's home I'm finding it difficult looking after the both of them.
Then I feel guilty not giving either 100% of my time.

Its the summer holiday soon and I need to find things that I can do with both a newborn and 5 year old.

I don't know why but I feel like I've lost my confidence about going out with the baby. At first I wanted to go out and about but then my other half was worried about germs and stuff so I'm waiting till the little man is 4 weeks but by not just doing stuff I think I'm getting more nervous about leaving the house.
Hopefully it'll get easier soon, it's only been 3 weeks so far.


----------



## Allie84

We definitely have a hard time finding things that are good for a 6 year old and a newborn! So far...the library and parks. Basically places Alistair can enjoy himself and I can sit let Clara take in the world. 

I totally feel you on the dividing attention thing. :dohh: 

Aw, you gotta get out there. I go out every day. I would go crazy if not. My pediatrician said to avoid grocery stores :wacko: as they are places people go even if they are sick. But that's been impossible! We've gone out daily to get diapers, formula, just general baby stuff and of course the food shop....

We are taking Clara on a plane at 7 weeks. Her doctors are suggesting getting her 2 month shots at 6 weeks next week.....I'm still nervous and undecided...?!?!?!


----------



## Mom15

Hey :) sorry I have been quiet, but hey you all know what its like with a newborn, let alone adding a 3 year old to that. I have struggled with feeling not enough for both of them. Its hard when for three years I could give all I have had to one child. My parents are going back to Germany on Tuesday. Its going to be hard. They have played with DS1 from the second he gets up til he goes to bed. And then its going to be heart breaking when he doesnt grasp why they were here for three weeks and gone next day. Another big change in his little life. He still struggles with expressing hi emotions and throws what is in sight when he gets mad or bored for that matter. 
Already midnight again. Barely getting 6.5 hours of sleep these days. Will need to go to bed earlier. 
Ill try to stay in touch more :)


----------



## PG5K

You post sounds exactly like what I was going to write mom.
I feel really like I'm struggling to give my eldest enough attention. My parents have been around but now they have gone on holiday for just over 3 weeks and I'm finding it hard.
I keep crying a lot and my oh isn't happy with me. He wants me to do whatever I can to be happy but I just don't feel it. I'm worried I'm suffering with pnd. I've tried to talk to him but it's making it worse as he's angry he can't do anything to help me. It's been a tough ride with breastfeeding and I've struggled with that. Now I still have thrush in my nipples which is hurting when I feed plus with my over supply I keep choking Dylan.
Luckiky he's sleeping pretty well and last night slept 4 1/2 hours.

I just wish I could do what he wants me to do and give myself a break so that I can enjoy all this time instead of stressing.


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry PG! Can you talk to your doctor to see if it is pnd? Everything is even harder when you feel sad. Luckily it was only the first week for me where I had the baby blues. That feeling of just wanting to hide, not being motivated to deal with anything and just unexplained sadness. I cant imagine how hard it must be to have it longer than a week or two. I still have moments where I think is this what I wanted (having two kids) and in the next thought I think about ttc again. So I think it just takes time. Our kids will get older we will have time for ourselves again some day. Hang in there. And just FYI been reading your baking blog and I am so going to make the Nutella cookies when I have a chance to buy Nutella. I love it!


----------



## curiousowl

Mom15 said:


> Hey :) sorry I have been quiet, but hey you all know what its like with a newborn, let alone adding a 3 year old to that. I have struggled with feeling not enough for both of them. Its hard when for three years I could give all I have had to one child. My parents are going back to Germany on Tuesday. Its going to be hard. They have played with DS1 from the second he gets up til he goes to bed. And then its going to be heart breaking when he doesnt grasp why they were here for three weeks and gone next day. Another big change in his little life. He still struggles with expressing hi emotions and throws what is in sight when he gets mad or bored for that matter.
> Already midnight again. Barely getting 6.5 hours of sleep these days. Will need to go to bed earlier.
> Ill try to stay in touch more :)

It is so hard. DD is also 3 and my MIL just left again. She doesnt get it and it breaks my heart when she says she misses them. I honestly dont think Id be able to handle it if we werent moving back near our family next month. So big hugs. Its so tough.


----------



## Allie84

Hugs to all. It's so hard doing it on your own. We just had my dad for 5 nights and it made my life so nice. 

Anyone else's DH always gone at work? Alex works 12 hours/gone 12 hours and it seriously is killing me. 

Also it too hot to do anything outside and I'm REEEEALLY an outdoorsy person, aka hiking at 38 weeks pregnant, etc. lol. I hate all this inside stuff.

I'm also in a college class; I'm adding an endorsement to my teaching license. It's an online class but I have no motivation to do it. I'm at Starbucks right now getting my 'break' while DH is home with kids, to do my homework.....

PG when will you see your provider? I have my 6 week post partum appt tomorrow. I'm sure i have PND/PPD. I was already high risk, with GAD and panic. I didn't get it with DS but my life was way different 6 years ago. Mainly I'm super isolated now. No family, very few friends here in Colorado. DH used to work 8 hours, not 12. No 2nd child to feel guilty about. So I'm really struggling with loneliness and very emotinal and feeling down about myself as a mom and person. Also hating my body post C Section.


----------



## Mom15

Can life just pause for a day so I can sleep! DS2 does not sleep in his bassinet for more than 10-15min. The starts grunting and eventually screaming. I would say he has reflux, except that he sleeps fine next to me in bed which scares me to death. And then DS1 seems to have trained himself to wake up at night and join the party. Last night until 4am I was either making a bottle of milk for DS1 or nursing DS2. Essentiallly I slept from 4-9.30am. Soo tired. And of course my parents left on Tuesday, so its just me until DH gets off work after 5. Im so thankful he doesnt travel anymore though. Couldnt imagine him gone 3 days a week 3 out of 4 weeks like last year.


----------



## Allie84

Does he leave early in the AM, Mom? 

I would take 5 hours of sleep gladly haha! I mean I know it's not ideal but last night I got two hours! It's insomnia for me. Clara only wakes twice most nights but it is a long process each time and I can't sleep before or after. I lay there listening to the grunts and of course checking on her....then every 3rd night I get the living room couch but then I just can't sleep!! 

Mom, have you tried a cosleeper? I bought one to help me feel better about how well Clara was napping in bed with me....we usually use it in the morning after DH has left for an hour or so. He leaves for work just after 6. We have this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YBADM1O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Allie84

How is everyone doing?!?!


----------



## Mom15

Thank Allie I have thought about a co sleeper. I have the halo Bassinest and it swivels over the bed so essentially he is really close. And what is sucks is that I just bought it. With DS1 I had his giant crib next to my bed and this time I wanted something smaller and since we had everything else the Bassinest was my splurge item being $200. Its just sad to look at it everyday and he has not spent more than a few hours in it. It was really just one night that I can remember that he slept in it for about 3h. 
I just took a video I will attach. He has been sound asleep on me, so I figure Ill try to lay him in the bassinet. I dont even turn the light off and just sit there and watch him. Sure enough after a minute or two he starts looking like he is in agony and at the end it sounds like he is gasping for air. Thats when I stopped filming to pick him up. He is now sound asleep on my chest again. 
DH works from home, but part of why he is good at his job is because he is disciplined, meaning even though he is home he is in his office starting at 7.30/8. He only comes out to grab sth from the kitchen and he does have to leave for a few hours during the day. Its nice that usually he is back home by 4 and so when its 5pm he doesnt have a commute. 
Im sorry you are struggling with insomnia. Im very thankful that I dont have that. I can usually sleep within minutes. 
I did get a good nights sleep after about 1am last night once Tylenol kicked in. I had the worst headache of my life. I thought my eyes were going to explode and I almost had to through up. I actually wished I was in labor again because that seemed more pleasant than that headache. 
Gonna try the bouncy seat next for DS2. I hope it works. Fx


----------



## Mom15

It tells me the file is too big when try to upload the video. I am not sure how to make it smaller. I trimmed it down to 6 sec, but its still too big.


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone. I tried to write a post twice a couple of times but I was doing it at night when I was tired then I'd press the wrong button and lose it! 

I'm doing better, I think I'm getting the hang of two kids and the guilt is less now. We've just been to Stratford upon Avon where my sister lives and stayed in her house whilst she was on holiday. It's only been a weekend but we treated it like a mini break and did loads of things based around my dd.
Luckily Dylan isn't sleeping too bad, except last night he was up every 2 hours to feed and takes 20 mins after a feed to get him back down but normally he has 3-4 hour stretches at least once a night. It must be hard having insomnia allie.

My boobs are killing me though, either mastitis or thrush but the whole boob feels bruised and painful to touch.


----------



## PG5K

Does your LO have reflux mom? It does sound like he's struggling with something when he's lying down flat.


----------



## PG5K

Aww this morning Dylan was smiling at his sister as she gave him a kiss before school. Its definitely a genuine smile as he did it 3 or 4 times in a row and he crinkled up his eyes as he did it :cloud9:

I got a video at the weekend of him smiling at my oh but this was lovely and completely out of the blue. She's gone to school skipping and so happy. 

I know we've all been quite tired and emotional but what happy things has everyones LO done? Getting a video of him farting like an adult was also a big high for me. :haha:


----------



## Allie84

LOL at farting video!!!! :haha: I have one like that.....Clara was being so cute and then it just went on and on so I kept filming. :)

Gosh, gotta love those baby smiles. Clara smiles a lot and without coaxing, and I agree those are the best, PG! Just a genuine smile when she sees your face. 

Hope the bouncy seat worked, Mom, and sorry about the headache and video not working. 

PG, I'm jealous you've gotten the hang of two! It's just hard entertaining my 6 yo and he's acting out....as in, he's just acting hyper and wants my attention all the time. He's sweet as can be to baby, but he wants me to play with him more. We do a weekly date...yesterday it was swimming and out for icecream. Last week a movie, etc. It doesn't seem to be enough for him. This week he's in vacation bible school for 3 hours a morning which I feel guilty makes me happy because I can focus on Clara for a bit properly.

School starts in a month and will be here soon.

What are you all doing for vaccine schedules? We are flying this week and her doc had suggested we do all her 2 month jabs last week early.....I cancelled, it just seemed like the risk of her getting those diseases was quite smalll on our trip to Minneapolis. I didn't want all 8 done and early. It's 3 shots and an oral dose but 8 vaccines...anyways, I am pro vaccine and did it all on schedule with Alistair but I'm leaning towards a delayed schedule but not sure what to follow. Any advice?!?! I promise I won't get into a vaccine debate on her lmao. ;)


----------



## Sander

Mom - Elias hated sleeping in that Halo bassinet as well, he only wanted to be held or in the bed with us (which like you I&#8217;m terrified of). The only thing that worked was swaddling him tightly and making sure he just finished a big feed. I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve tried that, but just wanted to put it out there. He&#8217;s only just started sleeping in there the past week or so. 

PG we&#8217;re getting smiles here too! And he&#8217;s vocalizing a lot more, I got a super cute video of him &#8216;saying&#8217; hi back and forth to us :p

Allie I agree I wish they had better options for vaccination schedules. It seems like a lot of shots for such a young baby - especially because most of them are combo vaccines, so technically one shot but up to 5 vaccinations. I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;re wrong for wanting to space it out.


----------



## PG5K

I think it has really helped me with Alice being in school as I can give Dylan all of the attention during the day and then fuss over Alice a bit when she's home. I've been lucky that she's very understanding when Dylan has cried or taken my attention. I have had to let her have a little more leeway like at bedtimes but so far it's ok. Hopefully when Alistair is doing his own thing at school it'll help a lot.

I wish we could post videos! I'd love to see them! I bet that's so cute of Elias. I adore th cooing and first "talking". We get a few cute noises but a lot of growling and grunting, all good language development but a little less cute :haha:

I think with the vaccination then go with your mothers instinct. The baby will be getting their injections and if you feel it's better to wait then do that. I agree it is a lot in one go. It has its pros and cons. Good that you can get them done all at once but bad that it might make Clara feel more ill having them all done. 
When Alice was little she was given the wrong vaccination! Luckily it didn't cause her any harm but it wasn't good. I'll still be having Dylan's done.

Dylan has just slept 9pm till 1:30am (which is the UK time I'm writing this) I woke sweating like crazy though. The post partum night sweats are awful.


----------



## PG5K

The heat in the UK is doing my head in, me and Dylan are still sleeping in the living room as it's cooler than the bedroom.
Well, trying to sleep as his good sleeping has gone crap this last week! Last night I was up nearly hourly and he's not settling for day naps well either. He's OK if he's asleep on me or in the pram whilst it's moving (as soon as it stops he's awake)
I guess hes going through a growth or developmental spurt as he's nearly 6 weeks now. I just need to get through this.
Apart from the sleep we're doing good though now the school holidays have started so I've got to try and entertain my daughter too.


----------



## Allie84

Luckily the school hols are short?! ;) 

Alistair goes back in 3 weeks and I'm looking forward to that alone time with Clara.

However I have some job interviews in the works (teaching jobs) so I may go back to work full time. Very undecided but figure it doesn't hurt to interview. As it stands I'm going back to work part-time at the airport in a month. 

How is everyone doing? 

Clara is like Dylan and will sleep in the stroller until it stops haha. Funny how they notice. I think last night (we just got home from our trip last night) Clara was up every 2 hours. I gave Alex the couch as it it's his birthday today. We are all pooped out from our vacation. Clara did great but it was hard travelling with two, I must say. Especially standby as we got stuck at Chicago O'Hare all day and eventually gave up and got a hotel and had to fly back a day late.


----------



## Mom15

Im with you ladies. Theo will only sleep on me during the day. Every time I try to put him down, he wakes and cries within minutes. Wearing me out! Nights are pretty good though. He only wakes twice on average. Sometimes I get him to sleep in the bassinet, but often he is in bed with me.


----------



## PG5K

Allie - I know! We're only in our first week of the school holidays so have 5 more to go after this. Alice does split her time with me and her dad so I only have her 4-5 days a week. Dylan didn't want to let go of me yesterday so she ended up on the PlayStation a lot or watching TV. I felt a bad parents but I couldn't give her any 121 time. 
I hope you had a nice holiday despite the airport annoyance?

Mom, that's great he only wakes a couple of times in the night though the trade off of lack of time in the day is hard. 
We moved dylans crib downstairs yesterday as he's been in the moses basket but now he's getting too big for it. He slept better as it has gaps so I can put my arm through and pat his belly when he's waking and although I didn't get much more sleep he settled better. 

I'm worried though as I've fell asleep with him on my chest a few times now. I feed him and put him on my chest to burp him then I've woke and hour or two later when he stirs. I really don't want to but I'm so tired I'm falling asleep without realising. I've taken to eating chocolate at feedings to keep me awake but I put on 1lb this week so I can't keep that up.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry I never update here. I always read along and mean to come back to comment but never do. Lol Heres a quick update. Sawyer had his one month check up last Tuesday(he was 5 weeks that day) and has gained 3 lbs since birth so now weighing 9.5 lbs. he sleeps a tonnnnn but also wants to be held all the time. But hes a pretty easy baby so I cant complain. Will update more later. Hope everyone else is well!
 



Attached Files:







CD2FF2B4-480D-40BD-8F81-3C8D4043DE87.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom15

We had our 6 week check up. Theo is 12lbs10oz and 22. I am known to produce heavy cream not milk. Lol. He is going to be as chunky as his brother was.


----------



## PG5K

Aww sawyer is gorgeous, I'm glad you're OK Rach. How's the breastfeeding going?

Mom that's funny! I'm with you there. Dylan has his 6 week check up on Monday or Tuesday (I don't remember anything any more so I'll have to check the calendar) but I think he'll easily be 14lb! I think we have mega milk :haha:


----------



## PG5K

My chubby bunny
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180728-WA0000.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

My girl has slowed down on growth, despite being formula fed! She was so late she was 95th percentile for everything. At 1 month she was down to the 65th for things. I wasn&#8217;t surprised though because DD1 has always been very average and my DH isn&#8217;t a huge guy. Glad to get more time in her 0-3m clothes! She was 10lb at 1 month.


----------



## PG5K

Dylan is weighing 14lb and 14oz and is 61cm long! He's 99th percentile for height and weight. He's a big boy but perfectly in proportion :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Such cute babies! PG lovely to see since you aren't on FB group. 

I need to make an effort to post here more!!! I'm sure there is a lot of stuff we are going through that we could help each other with.......

I'm NOT with the big baby club, though, I have my tiny wee Clara. She is just over 9 lbs at 9 weeks!! Has her 2 month appt next week so we'll see what they say......we are feeding her tons and she gets weighed at my mom and baby group every week. But she is in the 4th percentile. Lots of wet and dirty nappies.....I wish she were chubby, though! It would help me feel better.


----------



## Mom15

Allie, I think babies just grow how they want to grow. My first was sooo chubby and my friends daughter was teeny. She is 4 months younger. They are now almost the same height and weight and are both very healthy children. 
Ill try to post more as well. This is all I got thow for now. Its 5.30am and I am feeding. He slept 5.5 hours!!!


----------



## Rach87

Hahaha Mom15 to the heavy cream! How much did babes weigh at birth? Thats a great weight! 

Sawyer is about 11 lbs now at 7 weeks so almost a 5 lb gain since birth! His newborn clothes are all packed away already and his 0-3 month clothes are quickly getting tight! To me this is super exciting because 1) I am so not sentimental and 2) I highly dislike the newborn stage. Lol I love my daughters age and being able to interact and communicate fully with her unbelievable little mind and personality! 

PG bfing is going great!! Ever since Sawyer had his tongue tie clipped its been smooth sailing! Have sooooo much regret not knowing about it and struggling so much bfing my daughter for that year. I feel like our dynamic would be quite different if there wasnt so much pain and frustration surrounding it. :( Nothing I can do about it now but my anxiety ridden self cant let it go. Happy at least I wont have the same difficulties this time around and feel like I can easily give him a year of breastmilk like I did for Delilah. How is nursing going for you?


----------



## Mom15

Rach - he was 8lbs1oz so he gained about 4.5lbs in 6 weeks :) little chunk.


----------



## PG5K

Dylan has gained about 5lb since birth going from 9lb 11 to 14lb 14oz in nearly 7 weeks.
Clara may just be a petite girl when she grows up. As long as she's feeding and has good nappies then she must be getting everything she needs. 

That's great about the bfing Rach. I have to say that since Dylan has his done it's been much better, even though he still clicks but he does this with a bottle and when he sucks his hand so I think it must be just his way as he's gaining enough. 

Its 3:30am here and I'm knackered! We're on 2 hour wake ups again but it's taking an hour to feed and settle him so I'm feeling be tired.


----------



## Mom15

Theo def isnt tongue tied, but he clicks too when nursing. I just think he has a bit of a lazy latch. lol. If I dont hold my boob for him or hold him really close he tends to unlatch. I think my let down is so forceful he never had to work hard to get milk. 

Dont remember who I talked to about cloth diapers, but I have been using a brand called best bottoms and really like them. My friend gave me a ton of them that her coworker gave her. They look brand new and they work great! Just thought Id share if anyone is interested in cloth diaper info/opinions.


----------



## Rach87

Sawyer clicks too some times. I think its if my boobs are on the fuller side and my letdown is a bit more foreceful. It seems that milk seeps out and I think its too slippery for a good latch. I&#8217;ll just take him off, wipe my boob and his chin then put him back on and it usually helps.


----------



## Rach87

Sawyer was less than impressed by the whole &#8220;grass&#8221; business. Lol

Things are going well, just switched the crib into the nursery and got my dd a big girl bed! Im praying she stays in it. But im so excited to finally be able to decorate his room! Ive had the decor since before he was born.

Hows everyone elses babes?
 



Attached Files:







540872AB-9038-4B1D-9EBC-50AFA41AC963.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4









F499349F-4A1B-441B-B236-ED024EDDAC47.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Allie84

LOOK AT THAT BED!!!! <3 <3 


Sawyer is adorable. 

So are the kids sharing a bed or a separate nursery????

YES how is everyone?!?!?! 

Clara is 3 months tomorrow. :cloud9: She's laughing, smiling a ton, grapsing at things....NEARLY rolling over from from to back....she's done it a few times but it's more falling than on purpose. Still not sleeping more than 5 hours at a go...usually her first 5. Then it's up every 3 or so. Not napping a ton....cat naps.....I keep trying for a long nap but it's right when I pick up Alistair from school. So gotta figure that out.


----------



## PG5K

Aww sawyer is gorgeous and I do love that bed! I want one :haha:
Clara sounds like she's doing really well too and starting to get active already. 

Dylan is 11 weeks old tomorrow but is the size of a 6 month old. He's comfortably in 6-9 month clothes.
He's not keen on tummy time at all and generally puts his face down and cries but he's trying very hard to roll back to front, he just hasn't figured he needs to move his arm away yet. 
The hardest bit is that he's got separation anxiety already. He can't be away from me otherwise he screams the house down, even his dad can't be alone with him. He will scream constantly if someone else holds him yet he comes back to me and is instantly quiet, he also looks to me for approval before smiling or chatting to any one. 
I'm struggling as I thought I would be able to go out or do something as long as he had a bottle but he'll have a bottle if I'm in the house but as soon as I'm gone he refuses it and freaks out. I'm feeling a little trapped, Alice was very sociable and would go to anyone, especially at this age. 

Apart from that he did his first 8 hour stretch of sleep last night, though that's not a normal thing though we usually get between 3-5 hour stretch to begin with. 

I've hope everyone is getting on OK? Xx


----------



## Rach87

Allie they each have their own room. Sawyer isnt sleeping in his yet, well probably transition him to his crib in the next week or so. Hes in his rock n play in the living room at night. Dh and I were switching off on the couch so at least 1 of us was getting sleep ( well so I could sleep since I wake at the sound of heavy breathing whereas my dh could sleep next to a freight train lol) but Sawyer is starting to sleep through so I think hes ready for his crib. I was waiting until he slept through bc he and my dd share a wall and its not very soundproof. 

Hes officially found his voice. Has been chattering non stop the last 3 days and smiling/laughing up a storm. Also has started to grab the hanging toys on his playmat. Cant wait until hes sitting and crawling!

Whats everyone elses babies up to?
 



Attached Files:







ABCF6EAB-7FF3-4142-979A-9E6A6A1F49D5.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PG5K

Dylan is doing a lot of grabbing at things now and is very chatty but I'm still waiting for his first giggle. Its close and he's done a giggle kinda noise a couple of times but nothing definite yet.
Hes really trying to roll back to front but he hates tummy time so is late in lifting his head much. We're practicing every day though, even if it's just a couple of minutes at a time.


----------



## PG5K

Dylan aged 11 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180831-WA0003.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rach87

PG so cute! Sawyer hates tummy time as well so not much in the rolling over department. He&#8217;s getting better with his head control though which is good. I cant wait until he can sit up and crawl! Thats when I really start to enjoy baby time!


----------



## PG5K

I'm the same, when they are a bit more interactive is really fun.
Dylan can sit propped up with a couple of pillows or on your lap so now he wants to do that all the time :haha:
We did have a breakthrough with tummy time today... he didn't cry. Yay. He mainly lay there and ate his hand but at least it wasn't crying into the mat.


----------



## Allie84

Aww PG he's so cute. 

Clara won't do tummy time as she just rolls right over onto her back haha. Tummy time is over. She will get tired once I roll her back onto her tummy and she rolls a few imes.Then her head will plop down a bit...but in general she's REEALLy strong and agile. Probably from being so petite!! 

We need to buy a crib asap. I keep putting it off but she is close to rolling back to front and I know that's not safe in the bassinet or swaddled.


----------



## PG5K

Aww Clara sounds a lot like Alice was :haha: She rolled around everywhere and never stayed still. I'm enjoying that Dylan stays in one place, for the moment anyway. Haha.


----------



## Allie84

Testing testing here I am. What's with this new format. Sigh. Let's not let this thread die!! How are our June Jewels?!!?1 

Clara had her 4 month check up and shots today. All is good. She's in the 10th percentile now which is a gain! Woohoo!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hi ladies! This new format is so crazy. 

I moved across country so things have been insane but we switched Fiona to her crib last night and things have been going okay. Hoping for less wakeups tonight. Luckily she is the calmest baby ever so we have been able to deal with this move and DD1. I'm interested to see her stats in a couple weeks because she is still in 0-3 clothes.


----------



## Mom15

My Theo is one the big side. I just weighed him with a luggage scale, one of those handheld things and he is 17lbs 4 days shy of 4 months. Although his brother at 10 days older back than was 19lbs. Poor DS2 just doesn’t get to nurse as often and in peace as his brother did due to having a bigger brother. He is easily in 6 months clothes. 
He is still in his bassinet, but it only goes til 5mon or 20lbs. I might set up the crib this weekend to have it ready. It will be in his room and I will sleep on the sleeper Sofa in there as I am not ready to have him sleep in a room by himself. He does really well at night with 0-2 wake ups. I’m going to try to upload a photo as I have never share one. Let’s see if I can manage with the new format.


----------



## Mom15




----------



## Mom15

And yes he is a redhead like me :)


----------



## PG5K

What a cutie pie Mom! He looks adorable in that bunny hat.

I logged on here when it was all changing over and thought we'd lost the thread as it said it didn't exist!

Dylan is a chunky monkey, he's 19lb 2oz and is 68cm long. He's growing out of his 6-9 month clothes so I'm going to have to wash his 9-12 stuff.
We're not doing very well at nights, he's currently waking about 4-5 times. He usually sleeps 7:30-12:30 then has 2-3 hour wake ups after then. I'm exhausted.
Luckily in the day he's a happy bunny. He's just started being able to just about sit up on his own though we've got no attempt at rolling. He's chatty and laughs a lot. 
I'm still finding he's rediculously clingy to me but I'm enjoying being #1 whilst it lasts.


----------



## Rach87

Not a fan of the new format. 

Allie thats excellent on her growth!

Mom15 wow thats some good milk you have! Haha

Love the pics ladies! These babies are so cute!

Sawyer is doing so well. Hes such a calm sweet little boy. Always smiling and rarely cries. He growls and chats a lot. Tons of giggles. LOVES his big sister. Hes sleeping pretty well. Generally 10/11pm-5/6am for a feed, back down to about 9/10am. And a few naps throughout the day. He is the polar opposite from my dd in every way. Except the smiling, she was a smiley happy baby too. 

Ok i keep trying to upload a photo and everything I do is too large. I edited like 4 times with 2 different apps(used to be able to just adjust lighting or something and it would be fine)


----------



## Mom15

Pg - Dylan sounds like my DS1. He was also 19lbs at 4mo and slept til midnight and then woke every 2-3 hours. So exhausting. He was always a great napper. 3h naps were not uncommon. He napped so well at 2.5years it affected his bedtime so much I quit his naps. Still to this day if he doses off for even 15min it delays his bedtime for at least an hour and I’m not a fan of that lol. 

Rach - Sawyer sounds like a sweet boy. DS2 also loves his big brother and laughs at him all the time. Even when he tries to smother him all the time. 

Speaking off any of you have the older siblings trying to lay, squish, squeeze and sometimes punch, kick their baby siblings. I think my DS1 just doesn’t understand that he could seriously hurt his baby brother. Of course I don’t let him do all those things, but it’s stressful to constantly be on watch.


----------



## PG5K

I'm so glad it's normal mom, I just feel like I'm doing something wrong with his sleep but I'm just trying to think that it won't go on forever. 
Tonight I'm going to try putting him in his own bed! He's been sleeping in my bed with me as he grew out of his crib very quickly but it means my oh has been on the sofa for ages 
I'm not looking forward to changing his routine but it's got to be done 
Dylan has started to stop sleeping on his back and wants to be on his side. It makes me worry and I slowly tip him onto his back when he's asleep but it means he often starts flailing his arms on his back and wakes himself up.

His sister is so happy to see him that she has to constantly touch him or wiggle his arms. Luckily because of the age gap she understands to be gentle but I'm still very nervous sometimes. 

He loves her as well, he only has to look at her for him to start giggling like crazy.


----------



## PG5K

He still loves to nap on me


----------



## PG5K

We're still working on tummy time


----------



## curiousowl

F rolled over today! So proud of this girl. 

She is also obsessed with her big sister. So many smiles at her constantly.


----------



## PG5K

Aww that's fab curious! Was it front to back? Good girl. I hope you're all settled in your new home? 

Dylan is showing no interest in rolling still even though he can lift himself to sitting almost from lying down :haha:
Today I had his head on my lap and he sat up. Though if you sit him up on the sofa he decides he wants to lie down and will move himself around. Little pain in the bum!


----------



## curiousowl

PG5K said:


> Aww that's fab curious! Was it front to back? Good girl. I hope you're all settled in your new home?
> 
> Dylan is showing no interest in rolling still even though he can lift himself to sitting almost from lying down :haha:
> Today I had his head on my lap and he sat up. Though if you sit him up on the sofa he decides he wants to lie down and will move himself around. Little pain in the bum!

Back to front! But she is a million years from sitting up I think. It's so funny how differently they advance!

We are mostly settled, thanks for asking :D Still furniture to put together and bins and boxes to get to organize and I have a whole garage full of boxes. But we're getting closer.


----------

